#ubuntu-si 2011-03-14
<bogdanov> Season Of The Witch DVDRIP READNFO XVID AC3-Bobwhite-THC
<bogdanov> jst sm tole zdlju use kul
<bogdanov> sam kr po japons je se v ozadju podnapisi hjao
<bogdanov> a se da to kj izklopt?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ker so hardcoded
<CrazyLemon> maš novo verzijo
<CrazyLemon> k piše BLURED
<napsy> CrazyLemon: se spomnes se kaj casovne zahtevnosti algoritmov? :)
<CrazyLemon> uff..bl mal :)
<bogdanov> crazy ker release si ti potegnu dol?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: http://codepad.org/AgKL0ZY3
<Seniorita> C++ code- 111 lines - codepad
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ta k tvoj.. :)
<bogdanov> in ti nedela?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: za ta qsort nism ziher ce je O(n logn) al je O(n^3)
<bogdanov> sj kul zvok?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov na vlcju neki zvok jebe
<bogdanov> men dela kul na vlcju
<bogdanov> sam tole me mot kj japonsk
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> korejsko :D
<bogdanov> ker release je brez tega
<bogdanov> blured?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> bom stegnu dol
<bogdanov> crazy kva paj razlika
<bogdanov> aj use isto?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ja..sam da so blured podnapisi
<CrazyLemon> napsy res ne bi vedu
<napsy> ok ni panike
<bogdanov> spet 20 min cakat hjao
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pa se slo so :)
<bogdanov> aj kdo probavu kdaj narest home wlan recmo da das u server pci wlan kartico pa daje to kao wlan
<bogdanov> a se da sploh to :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ne bi dal :)
<bogdanov> ja sj je smiselno ampak kako aj ksn clank
<bogdanov> da sprobam to :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš za en server?
<bogdanov> jah linux debian 6 mam gor
<bogdanov> pa pci wlan bi dodav
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> dabi bla wlan tocka moj server namest wlan routerja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nkuttler.de/post/using-any-debian-box-as-wireless-access-point/
<Seniorita> Using any Debian box as a wireless access point   - Debian, howto, kernel, Linux, server, wlan
<bogdanov> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t115054
<Seniorita> rh 7.3 kot router & WLAN omre&#382;je @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> le iptables
<bogdanov> paj zrihtan :)
<CrazyLemon> sam kle je uporabljen wep :)
<CrazyLemon> pa dhcp server pa dns
<bogdanov> bom probu en dan mam eno pci wlan kartico pa 9db anteno pa bomo vidl kako se bo obnesl :)
<bogdanov> http://users.utu.fi/sjsepp/hostapd/hostap.html :)
<Seniorita> Creating a Debian Etch WPA2 accesspoint
<bogdanov> nc treba film pogledat :)
<bogdanov> crazy kle
<bogdanov> je pa spacan tm
<bogdanov> k so podnapisi
<bogdanov> HJAO
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah sej
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa misliš da pomeni 'blured'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> dobr sj bo za pogledat
<bogdanov> jah sm mislu skupina ksna druga
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> grem gledat
<bogdanov> bbl :)
<CrazyLemon> js že gledam :)
<bogdanov> a blured?
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne..tisto s korejskimi podnapisi
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sj ks korejc
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ajde jojo
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0367188/ bil na poptv super bilm..
<upd> film..
<Seniorita> Modigliani (2004) - IMDb
<upd> http://dominvrt.si/clanek/rubrika/trend/izum-mladega-studenta-seka.html
<Seniorita> Izum mladega Å¡tudenta "seka"! - Dominvrt.si
<upd> haha to rabimo da se starci lohk furajo po trgovini
<upd> jaoo to bi se Å¡ele zaletaval
<CrazyLemon> sj že majo vozičke za starčke
<CrazyLemon> pa za debele tut :)
<CrazyLemon> bi pa to bolš na kaki karting stezi ja :)
<upd> ja ja
<upd> samo to ne v slo.
<upd> mogoče amerika, jaz nisem videl v slo še
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne v slo?
<CrazyLemon> js sm :)
<upd> a da se po trgovinah furajo :D
<CrazyLemon> jp..ne sam po trgovinah
<CrazyLemon> tudi po cesti
<upd> haha še tako z unim k jih porivaš se vsakič starčki zaletavajo vate hah
<upd> mjja ne vem no nism Å¡e vidu nikjer
<CrazyLemon> http://s2.bolha.si/0/image/35140/35829/SKUTER-ZA-STAREJSE_4c1543dec749d.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tako to zgleda
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> svaštva nikol vidu haha hudo morm si nabavit
<upd> jah sam košara je mal mejhna
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> to je pa res problem..še posebi za tiste debelejše osebke k sm js vidu na takih skuterjih :D
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi gre še kdo zravn z vozičkom :D
<upd> haha
<upd> jah zadi bi moral enga privezat
<upd> pa uno palco za smeti pobirat da lohk mečeš notr iz polic
<upd> jaoo kaj to folk dela :)
<upd> Bibaleze.siCekin.siMoškisvet.comPopplus.siVizita.siZadovoljna.siFrendi in flirtGolfportal.infoOsvajalec.si
<upd> jao
<upd> to ma vse 24ur čez
<CrazyLemon> spammer :D
<CrazyLemon> ma Å¡e dost tega..to je sam v sloveniji :)
<upd> ah ne toj tko pač dobre strani sam k vidiš da je od 24ur te vse mine
<upd> pa povsod so enih oglasi pa neko sranje
<upd> http://dominvrt.si/clanek/rubrika/dobro-je-vedeti/video-vzdrzevanje-keramicnih-ploscic.html
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Vzdrževanje ploščic - Dominvrt.si
<upd> FUGEMOJSTER HAHA
<upd> ma keri debili grejo tak člank narest pa video
<upd> morm Å¡e za Å¡kolko poiskat
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> sj bijo no :P
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> :>
<BigWhale> Dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Dan odprte kode v NM in marčevsko prevajalsko pivo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4821/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Kako odstraniti recovery mode v grub (grub2)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4816/new/posts/
<yang> http://www.djs.si/1novice/JaponskaPotres.htm
<Seniorita> Novice /News
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako odstraniti recovery mode v grub (grub2)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4816/new/posts/
<tnm> a kdo ve kaj pomenijo stevilka za decimalnim mestom pri programih
<tnm> recimo xchat 2.1.1
<tnm> 2 je verzija programa, .1 je upgrade, .1 je update?
<andrejz> @tnm: ni pravil. vsak program ima po svoje. recimo glej chrome :)
<andrejz> al pa tex, ki ima različico 3.1459nekaj
<tnm> ja ok, samo neko zeporedje more bit
<andrejz> in za vsako različico še eno decimalko dajo
<tnm> recimo adobe illustrator 9.0.1
<tnm> wtf je to?
<andrejz> @tnm: seveda neko zaporedje je, ampak vsak se po svoje odloči kako bo te cifre dodeljeval
<andrejz> ponavadi je tako prva Å¡tevilka pomeni neke groundbraking spremembe
<andrejz> se pravi neko veliko spremembo
<andrejz> srednja je recimo kakšna nova stvar, ampak ne revolucionarna
<andrejz> mala pa kakšni mini popravki
<andrejz> AMPAK kot sem že rekel splošnih pravil ni
<andrejz> vsak razvijalec lahko po svoje oštevilči programe
<tnm> kako pa mislis da je z licencami, ce imam jst kupljeno verzijo 9.0, trenutno mi pa kaze za remove program verzijo 9.0.2. a mislis da lahko inspektor kej tezi'
<andrejz> recimo moj chromium  ima - 10.0.648.133 (77742)
<andrejz> tnm. mislim da ne
<andrejz> saj je Å¡e vedno 9.0
<andrejz> če je brezplačna posodobitev maš ti lahko katerokoli različico
<nafisa> licenca je pol za vse 9. ...
<tnm> ja ok, ce bi mel pa recimo razlicico 10 pa mam kupleno 9, potem je pa drgac :D
<tnm> prvo cifra je pomoje najbolj vazna..
<andrejz> odvisno od firme
<nafisa> jst imam celo licenco tako, k sem jo kupila 4 leta nazaj za 40 let
<nafisa> pa je bila prej 2.0.4
<andrejz> če firma reče kupiš licenco in lahko nadgrajuješ kolikor hočeš
<nafisa> zdaj je pa 6.1.3
<nafisa> pa dela
<andrejz> potem imaš lahko 15.1
<tnm> kaj pa licence za razlicne OS
<tnm> recimo MAC OS in windows
<tnm> a mas lahko nasneto na MAC in windows al samo na enem compu
<tnm> al spet odvisno kako si kupu licenco...
<nafisa> ja, po moje je licenca na program, ne na OS
<tnm> ja, samo kaj pa ce uporabljas na obeh racunalnikih hkrati
<tnm> pomoje to ne smeš
<tnm> ampak lahko samo na enem racunalniku hkrati
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> hkrati pa ne smeš
<nafisa> ne smeš met na dveh kompih
<nafisa> edino, če imaš na enem kompu 2 OSa
<nafisa> a kdo ve, kako bi si spremenila ozadje na FB?
<christooss> nafisa zih rabiš kšno aplikacijo
<nafisa> ja
<christooss> !google change facebook background app
<Seniorita> Facebook Platform Developer Forum / Change background of fbml ... http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?id=52001
<nafisa> sam večina jih ne dela
<christooss> :)
<nafisa> vse, kar pa približno dela pa ima baje super viruse note
<nafisa> r
<nafisa> sicer verjetno za windows ... sam vseen
<tnm> :d
<nafisa> hm ... pa Å¡e vsi add onsi so za FF :S
<nafisa> i don't use FB in FF
<nafisa> wow ... to je za večke ekrane, k ga mam jst
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: upravljalnik posodobitev več ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4822/new/posts/
<nafisa> ok, na FF dela
<nafisa> na chrome pa ne ...
<CrazyLemon> haha..zanimivo kako eni osebki majo čist vedno probleme
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Upravljalnik posodobitev se ne poveže z archive.getdeb.net  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4822/new/posts/
<Tadej> lp
<CrazyLemon> howdy
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon uščipne sasa84 2x
<sasa84> ooo!
<sasa84> ratuje zanimiv :D
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> ej crazy, ti bi ziher Å¡el rad v novo mesto :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne..novo mesto je lepo mesto
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e mcdonalds je tam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> pa še neka košarkarska dvorana, kjer zelo slabo košarko špilajo :p
<andrejz> no, če bi kdo šel v NM iz LJ, naj pove
<nafisa> ja, CrazyLemon ... a loh mam probleme?
<miha> dan
<yang> bogdanov: si tule?
<yang> andrejz: pa se Qlandia !
<andrejz> ja to, ja - Qlandija ;)
<napsy> o hudica, zdaj pa se morm se z xml ubadat
<miha> napsy: kaj se buniš
<bogdanov> yang povej
<napsy> xml suxx
<miha> you suck
<CrazyLemon> nafisa seveda lahko..govoril sem pa za strauskija in ne zate..fyi :)
<CrazyLemon> xml rocks
<napsy> you suck L:)
<CrazyLemon> i only suck suckable icecreams!
<CrazyLemon> maatr sta vidva usklajena :D
<napsy> :P
<CrazyLemon> napsy do kdaj moramo oddat t2.2 ?
<CrazyLemon> danes?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> sm mislu do jutr
<napsy> pa prejle vidim da je dans rok
<napsy> bo treba neki na hitrco spisat
<CrazyLemon> js sm že spisal pa oddal..pa moram sam eno stvar popravit
<CrazyLemon> da bo lepše :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> CrazyLemon: a si pri xml tut upostevu varnost?
<CrazyLemon> napsy varnost ?
<napsy> pac recimo da lahka banka zahteva avtentikacijo
<CrazyLemon> to bomo potem delal
<CrazyLemon> avtentikacija z certifikati
<CrazyLemon> pa SSL
<napsy> ne sam pac tk recimo da lahka banka poslje nek xml request za avtentikacijo
<napsy> ne lih nujno certifikat al pa kj
<CrazyLemon> nism nc takega delal...ker kot rečeno..to še pride..zdej sm naredu sam tist kar naloga zahteva :)
<napsy> aha ok
<nafisa> aja ... sem mislila, da si za mene mislil, da imam probleme
<napsy> CrazyLemon: se pravi osnovno ... deposit/withdrawal/status
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a slučajno veš, ker add on bi bil, da bi v chromu mela drugačno FB ozadje?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tako
<CrazyLemon> napsy even
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> in če bi mela v FB drugačno ozadje bi to bilo vidno samo tebi :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: si pisu v javi al python?
<CrazyLemon> napsy javi ker v pythonu nisem nikoli nič delal :)
<napsy> a o
<napsy> ok
<CrazyLemon> sj drugač če si mel EMP pol si to že delal :)
<napsy> mel sm emp sam nism hodu :P
<napsy> mene ne zanimajo prevec take stvari :/
<CrazyLemon> kake stvari? :D
<CrazyLemon> fax? :))
<napsy> informatika
<CrazyLemon> men je bil pa emp kr cool :)
<CrazyLemon> da sploh ne omenim kolokvijev ki so bili otroško lahki :)
<napsy> aja
<nafisa> ja, saj glavno, da jst nimam bele zadej
<nafisa> drugi pa naj gledajo belo
<nafisa> jst ne maram bele
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... a se da dat ekran v negativ???
<nafisa> anyone?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js  bi reku da se da ja :)
<CrazyLemon> oz pri meni na desktopu se da..če se da na laptopu pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> miha kako prebrat iz xmlja int ? string se da z x.getTextContent() ..
<CrazyLemon> a se da int z getNodeValue() ?
<t3ch> CrazyLemon ka to java?
<t3ch> al c#
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> java
<t3ch> men re tak brat to.. ni vazno al string al int.. nwm sploh kak to z xml dolocis
<t3ch> http://www.m5it.org/index.php?path=Blog?Java?Razred%20za%20branje%20.xml%20datotek
<Seniorita> www . m5it . org
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> sem pa cu da ma microsoft najhitrejsi xml parser
<t3ch> ce sem vrei cu oz. bral
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi ti zapišeš attribut v string..edino če bi potem parseToInt uporabu..hmm
<t3ch> ja itak vedno string dobis
<t3ch> to je to parse int :)
<nafisa> nič ... mejte se .. .grem v LJ ... čaw čaw
<CrazyLemon> uživaj
<t3ch> CrazyLemon.. spravi to v objekt pa objekt pretvoris (int)..
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=100123#100123
<Seniorita> Priložnost za delo - Mali oglasi - Forumi FERI
<CrazyLemon> miha help :D    ok..torej rad bi v xmlju izpisal neki v smislu "Uspešno ste dvignili 300 EUR" kjer bi za izpis uporabu ' "%d %s",value, valuta '
<CrazyLemon> ampak createTextNode tega ne mara ravno :D
<CrazyLemon> a maš kak hint zame? :)
<miha> http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#format%28java.lang.String,%20java.lang.Object...%29
<Seniorita> String (Java Platform SE 6)
<CrazyLemon> pametno! :D
<miha> recimo za Å¡tevila  !google decimalformat java 6
<Seniorita> DecimalFormat (Java Platform SE 6) http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/text/DecimalFormat.html
<miha> za datume !google simpledateformat java 6
<Seniorita> SimpleDateFormat (Java Platform SE 6) http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html
<CrazyLemon> ma ne..veš kaj sm se spomnu
<miha> še kej rabiš? :)
<CrazyLemon> oz ne bo Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> miha ni to to kar js tebe sprašujem :)
<CrazyLemon> createTextNode ne mara takega oblikovanja v smislu string,int,string
<CrazyLemon> ampak hoče sam string
<CrazyLemon> oz sorry..to je res tisto kar js rabim
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> odlično..hvala miha :)
<miha> hvala :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tko no un film
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov bolš k nič je
<bogdanov> nime presenetu neki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bajdec> hello :P
<bajdec> ena stvar me zanima glede remastersys
<bajdec> kako zrihtaš da bo v vseh uporabniških računih ista tema in da bodo ikonce iste?
<sl-ed17> daš config v /etc/skel
<sl-ed17> pol vedno ko ustvariš nov račun se ti avtomatsko prenesejo iz skel-a konfiguracije v nov home/imenik
<sl-ed17> vse v skel mapi se ob ustvaritvi  novga računa prenese v home novega userja
<sl-ed17> tako da kar hočeš imet avtomatsko, način delovanja, konfiguracije, teme daš tja
<sl-ed17> saj lahko probaš tudi na svojem delujočem sistemu
<sl-ed17> daš nekaj v skel in ustvariš novega uporabnika, se prijaviš in voila
<bajdec> in kak config dam noter?
<sl-ed17> skopiraš noter .themes/ime_teme_ki ti je všeč
<bajdec> delam pač nekaj v debianu (nekaj manj pozrešnega kot Ubuntu)
<bajdec> aha
<sl-ed17> ali .icons/tema ki ti je všeč
<bajdec> in potem bo default tista tema?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno daš not v istem formatu kot je to v home datoteki :)
<sl-ed17> ja kar skopiraš iz svojega home dir
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> in je default pol?
<sl-ed17> zdaj pa ne vem na pamet katera je datoteka al kje je tista ki za tvoj home določa kaj bo default?
<sl-ed17> bajdec: če imaš izbrane, je to napisano v .gtkrc, poglej si jo in jo probaj skopirat iz tvojega home dir v /etc/skel  .gtkrc-2.0
<bajdec> aha
<sl-ed17> če so teme, ikone v /usr/share potem jih ne rabiš kopirat še v /etc/skel/
<sl-ed17> če pa jih imaš v svojem home dir pa ja
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> .gtkrc ne najdem?
<sl-ed17> v svojem home
<bajdec> ni
<bajdec> .gtk-bookmarks je edina k ma .gtk
<sl-ed17> skrita
<bajdec> ni
<sl-ed17> kje pa je pol, pr meni je
<sl-ed17> mam pa debian squeezy
<bajdec> hm...
<sl-ed17> kak
<sl-ed17> de imaš
<bajdec> nevem :(
<sl-ed17> jaz sem namreč inštaliral lxappearance za nastavitve tem in ikon
<sl-ed17> nimam gnomeja
<sl-ed17> ali kde
<bajdec> aha
<sl-ed17> če imaš lxde imaš to nameščeno
<sl-ed17> drugače pa v gnome desni klik namizja in spremeniš temo in ikone ..
<bajdec> vem...
<sl-ed17> a imaš gnome?
<bajdec> kaj pa če cel direktorij tja skopiram?
<bajdec> ja, mam
<sl-ed17> morda obstaja kaka mapa v home .gtkrc
<sl-ed17>  s tem imenom
<CrazyLemon> ne
<bajdec> nope
<CrazyLemon> ni tega v gnomeu
<bajdec> aha
<sl-ed17> ah ok
<bajdec> kajpa naj naredim?
<CrazyLemon> jah nč...zaprosiš gnome bogove naj ustvarijo .gtkrc
<CrazyLemon> :))
 * CrazyLemon @ fax -off
<sl-ed17> po moje bi bilo ok da greš na remastersys forum in tam searc skel, pa prebereš vse kar je s tem povezano
<sl-ed17> ne najdem nič  v etc ali kje drugje
<sl-ed17> žal
<bajdec> YEAH!
<bajdec> skopiral cel home diraktorij tja pa dela :)
<napsy> ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<napsy> pa to ni imenik
<sl-ed17> ne to je text fajl
<sl-ed17> super :)
<Grega> napsy: na cem laufa golang.si? bo delalo ce vse skopiram na drug server al morem kak config popravljat?
<napsy> Grega: um dokuwiki ... dovolj je ce sam imenik skopiras ker ima za bazo .txt fajle
<napsy> brb
<Grega> pol bom pa to zrihtal danes, pa ti potem sporocim, da zamenjas ipje
<christooss> jo a pozna kdo kšn boot manager, ki ga lahko inštaliram in bom lahk potem pognal boot iz usbja
<napsy> Grega: ok tnx
<CrazyMelon> lp
<CrazyMelon> oh god..php se moram naučit
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edVGFsLAfzA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Teach Me Tiger- Marilyn Monroe
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyMelon> who's your tiger
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<Grega> wa wa wa waah
<sasa84> hi...tiger...
<sasa84> teach me tiger...oh kiss me wa wa wa wa waah
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, a si na faxu? :D
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: ja
<CrazyMelon> pa pravkar se me glavobol loteva
<CrazyMelon> kr spletno fcking trgovino bom mogu sprogramirat
<upd> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyMelon> ta folk res ne Å¡teka da js nism fcking programer
<sasa84> bogi :(
<CrazyMelon> i know!
<CrazyMelon> :S
 * sasa84 poboža CrazyMelon 
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> ooo, bogdanov ;)
<upd> a zna kdo voip hekat kej ?
<CrazyMelon> hack-protect stran zna!
<Grega> w000000t
<Grega> http://www.hack-protect.com/ ? :(
<CrazyMelon> http://hack-protect.mojforum.si/
<Seniorita> Izhodi��e :: Hack Protect
<CrazyMelon> !
<Grega> ce pa so meli svoj page :/
<Grega> Moderatorji Administrator, Heckerji
<CrazyMelon> jah shekal so lastno stran..d00h
<Grega> :)
<CrazyMelon> hm..network manager mi ne prikaže žične povezave
<CrazyMelon> medtem k jo js normalno uporabljam
<CrazyMelon> any ideas?
<miha> če maš kej napisan v  /etc/network/interfaces
<miha> ne bo v network-manager
<miha> krkol drugega
<miha> kot auto eth0
<CrazyMelon> sm bral to ja
<CrazyMelon> pa sm zakomentiral auto eth0
<CrazyMelon> Å¡e vedno ne worka
<CrazyMelon> mogoče bi se mogu logoutat
<upd> i'd just lol.
<CrazyMelon> you would?
<miha> CrazyMelon: ne
<miha> /etc/init.d/networking restart pa /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<miha> prvo za ta config
<miha> drugo pa pač .. :)
<CrazyMelon> ja ampak me to diskonekta :D
<miha> ja, sam rebootat ni treba
<miha> :D
<CrazyMelon> sj nism mislu rebootat :D
<CrazyMelon> ok..pa me vendarle ne diskonekta..tnx za network-manager restart
<miha> :D
<miha> jst ko mi wlan pade
<miha> če dost hitr restartam network-manager
<miha> sm Å¡e kr tle :D
<CrazyMelon> ma js sm se vedno prej na žično povezavo povezal z "dhclient eth0"
<CrazyMelon> k mi ni kazalo v pultu ikonce za žično povezavo :D
<miha> http://realgaga.info/ facebook "virus" če date play bo lajkal, če ste logirani v fafbook
<Seniorita> EXCLUSIVE - Proof That Lady Gaga Is A MAN!
<miha> :D
<miha> norci
<miha> če daš wget je zanimiva koda
<miha> :D
<upd> takih kod je na tisoče, tud po fb so strani na isti način
<miha> mhm
<miha> napaka v designu? :)
<miha> !google CSRF
<Seniorita> Cross-site request forgery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-site_request_forgery
<upd> ne..zlonamerna napaka
<miha> kak to misliš? :)
<upd> err, da povem še enkrat, dost je strani na fb ko klikneš na sliko in ti naredi da si kao lajkal in ti to napiše na zid.
<miha> ja to razumem
<miha> sam sprašujem al je to namerno taka koda od facebooka
<miha> al so sam Å¡lampast naredl
<miha> kot vedn
<upd> ne ni to fb naredil, to delajo drugi uporabniki
<miha> fb mora dovolit take Å¡tose
<miha> da delujejo
<miha> namerno al nenamerno
<upd> tega fb ne bi naredil pač so dovolil izvajanje neke kode, niso pa gledal dejanske kode
<upd> jah pol rečmo da to pad dovoljujejo
<miha> :))
<upd> al pa ne znajo blokirat
<miha> ja saj
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2CgUUx6nBw&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Fotobranje Photoreading - Matej Sedmak
<upd> če tole dela sem jest nilski konj :)
<Grega> itak da dela, kako pa bi jaz drugace naredil celo srednjo solo
<Grega> :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/305756/Pahorjeva-te%BEava-Jankovi%E6evi-apetiti-in-slovenski-Mercator
<Seniorita> Pahorjeva te�ava: Jankovi�evi apetiti in slovenski Mercator  - Finance.si
<Grega> v bistvu dela celo tako, da knjige sploh ne odpres in ves kaj je noter
<upd> hah :)
<bogdanov> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3289_802167_HP_iPAQ_614c___FA992
<Seniorita> HP iPAQ 614c   FA992
<bogdanov> bled sm
<bogdanov> :D
<kubanc> fotobralec
<kubanc> itak :D
<kubanc> a je to ze kdo probal?
<upd> ne. mi je pa že nekaj povedal da z dost vaje dela super.
<sasa84> elow
<upd> jih je pa*
<upd>  pmm
<upd> kdaj pride nov ubuntu
<marko-_-> aprila
<sasa84> ladadideeejjj :D
<sasa84> čak, k bo nov ubuntu bom jst glih na dopustu???
<sasa84> a ne izzide 28.??
<marko-_-> na vsakih 6 mesecev izzide nova verzija
<upd> 28.3 ?
<sasa84> 28.4.
<marko-_-> aprila ter oktobra
<marko-_-> ...
<sasa84> jp jp
<sasa84> mihojca! :D
<miha> sasa84: ?
<sasa84> miha? :)
<miha> a
<sasa84> b
<marko-_-> miha je slabe volje
<sasa84> vidm ja
<miha> marko-_-: nism, sam tokrat restartat network-manager ni dost
<miha> sm moral rebootat
<miha> da spet wlan dela
<miha> fucking ubuntu
<miha> že več kot let je ta bug not
<marko-_-> dej umir se
<miha> prej je pa delal
<marko-_-> ok?
<marko-_-> umiri se
<miha> da marko-_- prijatelj
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> ooo, gospod bogdanov
<bogdanov> ooo, gospodicna sasa84
<sasa84> a mi boš roku polubu? :P
<bogdanov> haha bom k mevs ownala v OA
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> uuuuu, kakšen izziv! :D
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: Kako do popolnega nadzora nad računalnikom ?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4823/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Kako do popolnega nadzora nad računalnikom ?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4823/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ej ej ma kdo kšn fajn pdf v smislu naučimo se word ? :D
<Sky[x]> pa excel bi tud rabu :P
<sasa84> neki je blo na netu
<sasa84> ful v redu...mal pogugli
<Sky[x]> ma ja sej vem da je ful sam k pa rabš pa ne najdeš grrr
<miha> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=9969&LNK=152
<Seniorita> Radio1 - Oddaje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako do popolnega nadzora nad računalnikom ?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4823/new/posts/
<miha> aja nism gledu kubuntu
<miha> doh
 * miha pač ne prenese KDE :D
<sasa84> miha, +1
<miha> :)
 * sasa84 je gnomovka :P
<miha> :*********
<sasa84> :D
<miha> http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=necenzurirano&View=novica&novicaID=16919&type=tags
 * CrazyLemon si vbrizga ampula inzulina, da ne bi slučajno dobu sladkorno :P
<Seniorita> Kaos Pivovarne Laško: sestanek Pahor-Zorko odpovedan, odstopil Robert Šega - pozareport.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, -1
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> oh noes :/
<sasa84> oh yeses
<miha> japonska po a-bombi in po potresu http://i.imgur.com/WzeFw.jpg
<miha> primerjava :)
<napsy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/21999377@N07/4133005460/in/set-72157622747925169/
<napsy> L(
<Seniorita> Mazda 3 - Pi | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy si sprogramiral? :)
<napsy> mja neki sem
<napsy> a kviz si resu? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ?
<CrazyLemon> do zdj jih blo cca 4 :D
<napsy> tega zadnjega
<napsy>  T2.3 kviz: Prenosni mediji in brezžična omrežja
<CrazyLemon> jp
<napsy> kok si pa dobu oceno?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e predn sm mel vaje o tem :)
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..čak da prečekiram
<CrazyLemon> 7.29 / 10
<napsy> uu
<napsy> 7.5/10 :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: Kako do popolnega nadzora nad računalnikom ?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4823/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> showoff!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> me je mal panika ko je bil stevec tam pa sm hitr vse zgooglu
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma mal so neumni :D
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu kaki so kvizi za operacijske sisteme ??
<CrazyLemon> tist peer je fcked up
<napsy> aja tma je tut kviz
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam da tam poteka kviz v "real timeu" :D
<napsy> aja ok zamudi sm :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> torej pri vajah
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> takoj na začetku ti pove geslo za kviz..in moraš tam rešit
<CrazyLemon> maš 10min za eno vprašanje
<napsy> to smo mi mel lansko leto pri podatkovnih bazah
<CrazyLemon> in takoj k vpišeš geslo se le to zamenja..tko da ne moreš sfejkat :D
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> a na bankomatu maš 'predhodno' stanje ?
<CrazyLemon> al je sam novo pa razpoložljivo ?
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> crazy aj kj novga?
<CrazyLemon> veš da mudel
<nafisa> hejla, fantje ... question ... FF mi je začel bit čez cel screeeeeeeen ... ne gre se ga premaknit ... ne minimirat ... samo zapret ... če hočem pa kaj drugega vidit, morm pa dat alt+tab ... a ima kdo kako idejo?
<miha> nafisa: F11
<miha> to spremeni med navadnim in fullscreen pa nazaj
<nafisa> ne gre, miha
<nafisa> ni fullscreen
<nafisa> ampak ima od FF okvir
<nafisa> ampak mi orodne spod pa zgor ne kaže
<CrazyLemon> FN + D
<nafisa> kuga je pa na D?
<miha> nafisa: aja to
<miha> to pa crkne včas
<miha> običajno zarad flasha
<miha> se zgodi :D
<miha> ubiješ pa na nov
<nafisa> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> fn + d = minimize all programs
<nafisa> nč se ni nrdil
<miha> nadzornik sistema
<miha> dodaj na pult
<miha> pa zažen
<miha> pa fentaj firefox
<miha> pa počaki da crkne
<miha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> da bi ga umorila?
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa alt + f2  in nato 'killall firefox'
<CrazyLemon> miha spet moram mal težit
<CrazyLemon> 					stanjeTMP= String.format("Stanje na vašem računu je %d %s\n", stanjeTRR , valuta.getAttribute("valuta") );
<CrazyLemon> tole mam
<CrazyLemon> in mi javi
<CrazyLemon> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
<CrazyLemon> 	at Banka.main(Banka.java:186)
<CrazyLemon> pa nimam pojma zakaj
<nafisa> naloga :S
<miha> ja neki je null
<miha> od zadnjih dveh parametrov
<miha> kr izpiši oboje pred tem
<miha> pa boš vidu kaj
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQaXub1hY74
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Baja Mali Knindza-Ti si kralj NOVO 2011
<CrazyLemon> hmmmm
<CrazyLemon> valuta naj bi bila null
<CrazyLemon> sam how..če mi v drugih primerih dela
<miha> lahk je valuta null
<miha> al pa atribut valuta od valute
<miha> null
<miha> ne vem kaj ti copraš
<CrazyLemon> ah..mogoče ni naveden atribut v xmlju kot valuta
<miha> doh
<miha> preveri ane
<CrazyLemon> ni blo ne..tnx
<Sky[x]> http://www.iheartchaos.com/post/1409697870/thirty-ish-things-evil-rape-face-woody-he-is-the-law
<Sky[x]> :D
<Seniorita> I Heart Chaos &mdash; Thirty-ish Things: Evil Rape face Woody. He is the law. (Possibly NSFW)
<Grega> in the jungle the mighty jungle the lion sleeps tonight... auuuiiii auuuu iiiiii :)
<Grega> ne gre mi iz glave :D
<nafisa> Grega, luštna pesmica
<Grega> auuuuuuiiiii
<Sky[x]> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4631423&show=1
<Seniorita> www.Avto.net
<nafisa> zakuga je avto na glavo obrnjen?
<nafisa> oz. na streho?
<Grega> saj ni
<Grega> ti imas narobe monitor obrnjen
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSrqdqRM1Dg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Lion King - The Lion Sleeps Tonight (English)
<nafisa> nimaaaaaaam
<Grega> mas pa pika
<Grega> .
<nafisa> nimam
<Grega> glej da je prav
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/30/Xg/28a0Dz8e/screen-shot-2011-03-14-a.png
<nafisa> 650 €
<nafisa> ker je na streho obrnjena slika
<Grega> jaz vidim 920
<Grega> hm, ne.. :>
<Grega> w8
<bogdanov> grega avs kupu puntota
<bogdanov> :D
<Grega> punto je bil moj prvi avto
<Grega> samo je bil novejsi od tega :>
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t459580
<Seniorita> Skupina Anonymous objavila dokaze o goljufijah Bank of America @ Slo-Tech
<Sky[x]> Grega: haha grega je obrnu sliko ekrana pa je pravilno pl :D
<Grega> hm
<CrazyLemon> dost programiranja za danes!
<Grega> $.getScript('http://jquery-rotate.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/jquery.rotate.js', function() { $('div#loadarea img').rotate(180); });
<Grega> pwnd!
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/2r/ET/VYmQwMc/screen-shot-2011-03-14-a.png
<CrazyLemon> Grega !!!!
<CrazyLemon> mail maš!
<Grega> i know, another asshole i'm ignoring
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> jst mam okol obrnjeno sliko!
<Grega> nafisa: kateri browser uporabljas? :)
<nafisa> chrome
<Grega> no..
<Grega> desni klik, poglej element
<Grega> Console
<Grega> in noter napises:
<Sky[x]> ja sej mam jst tud ukol obrnen :D
<Grega> $.getScript('http://jquery-rotate.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/jquery.rotate.js', function() { $('div#loadarea img').rotate(180); });
<nafisa> bwah
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> zarad avto.net pa že ne bom
<nafisa> ne kupujem avtov
<nafisa> nimam izpita za avto
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> kaj je tukaj smešno?
<Grega> v resnici sploh ni smesno, ni pa sokantno, mogoce rahlo ironicno
<Sky[x]> nafisa: kako pa se pol furaš ukol ?
<Sky[x]> po riti ? :D
<nafisa> z busom
<Grega> s kolesom, dddd
<nafisa> pa vlakom
<nafisa> pa by fus
<Sky[x]> nafisa: smešna je cena 650 eur pa narobe obrnene slike :)
<Sky[x]> za taga puntota ti dajo max 150 eur če zamenjaš staro za novo
<Sky[x]> tko je blo 2 let nazaj :D
<christooss> jo
<christooss> a ma kdo kšno idejo zakaj se empathy ne zapomni gesla
<christooss> čeprov dam kljukco
<christooss> remember pass
<nafisa> moj je priden pa si ga zapomni
<matijja> leta ga dajejo...
<nafisa> jst sem mojga to z bičem naučila
<christooss> matijja to razumem
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUa1ygcOHVE&feature=youtu.be
<christooss> sam a ma kdo kšn eliksir mladosti
<Seniorita> YouTube        - ErXon & Galas & Spinne ft Krastach & Lejla - Kanegra
<Sky[x]> haha taj pa huda :D
<christooss> Sky[x] a to je how to remmeber pass in empathy :)
<Grega> 123456.. kdaj te bo izucilo..
<christooss> tnx :)
<christooss> ja sej mam 123456 za pass
<christooss> sam k se ga ne zapomni
<christooss> itak sem včeri vsa gesla na to spremenil
<christooss> doh
<Grega> mogoce mu ne gre matematika
<Grega> probaj qwerty
<Grega> al pa abcdef
<christooss> sam qwerty na qwertz je pa res hud pass :)
<Grega> unbreakable!
<christooss> ćist
<matijja> mah,... en 'č' si daš v geslo, in potem se z puttyjem ne moreš na server povezat:S
<matijja> windowsi...
<christooss> qwertzč
<christooss> zmaga
<christooss> pol nej pa delajo dictionary napad name :P
<nafisa> stric BigWhale se je pridružil kanalu
<miha> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
<Seniorita> Al Jazeera English: Live Stream - Watch Now - Al Jazeera English
<kekec> Program za downloadat musko iz myspace (z GUI): http://360percents.com/posts/myspace-music-downloader-for-linux-with-gui/
<Seniorita> 360 percents  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; Myspace music downloader for Linux (with GUI)
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga Å¡e uporablja myspace? :)
<kekec> eminem, ladygaga in drugi glasbeniki
<kekec> v tem je fora :)
<kekec> napišeš v downloader eminem in maš njegove komade
<CrazyLemon> vse to in še več dobiš na YT
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kekec> ja, sam youtube downloader za linux trenutno ne dela
<matijja> mah, youtube-dl
<kekec> a ni tko
<kekec> youtube-dl ne dela? vsaj nazadnje k sm pogledu ni
<kekec> pa tukej ti downloada ceu playlist ;)
<matijja> meni jej vedno delal
<kekec> zdle bom sprobu
<matijja> to si lahko pa tudi sam doprogramiraš... svoje bonbončke
<kekec> ja, to je res :)
<matijja> ko je v amaroku tist plugin crknu (bebci so šli neki youtube spreminjat), sem youtube-dl predelal da je streamal muziko po omrežju
<kekec> ERROR: unable to download video
<kekec> youtube-dl ne dela...
<matijja> meni dela vredu, sm zdej probal
<kekec> ja, spremenil so youtube, zdej je ful nerodn vn video parsat
<kekec> čudn k mam iz ubuntu repositoryja
<matijja> youtube-dl -v
<matijja> 2010.12.09
<kekec> 2010.08.04
<kekec> wtf tok strga mam
<kekec> pa zdle sm ga reinstallu
<kekec> bom mogu ročno namestit zgleda
<matijja> youtube-dl -u al kako že
<matijja> se zna tudi sam updejtat;)
<kekec> huhu a res
<matijja> eh, youtube-dl -U
<kekec> ja
<kekec> :)
<kekec> evo sm ga updatu
<kekec> 2010.10.24
<kekec> dej Å¡e ti ;)
<kekec> heh
<CrazyLemon> miha a je spet bila eksplozija?
<upd> beton je že rasfukal sam še jeklo :P
<kekec> kje to a na japonskem
<upd> zgleda da se bomo moral z Jodom mazat :)
<CrazyLemon> 00:03 V 2. bloku JE Fukušima odjeknila eksplozija.
<CrazyLemon> to naj bi bilo 15min nazaj
<kekec> damn
<CrazyLemon> http://english.kyodonews.jp/news/
<Seniorita> All headlines | Kyodo News
<matijja> Å¡e dobro da ne gledam televizje
<kekec> sej js tut ne
<matijja> si že predstavljam, kako še med reklamami govorijo o tem
<upd> sj po svetu kr ostavljajo gradnje jederskih reaktorjev hah
<upd> usta*
<kekec> neee
<kekec> bolš jedrska energija kt posekat ceu pragozd
<kekec> a ni
<matijja> brezveze
<matijja> jedrske elektrarne so varne...
<matijja> Na prvi pogled, se mogoče sliše nevarno.
<kekec> še bolš so sicer kkšne "ekološke", morske, vetrne, geotermalne...
<upd> res je, jederske so prihodnost in so varne, če so na varnem mestu zgrajene
<matijja> Me zanima kaj bo s fuzijskimi...
<kekec> mogl bi na dnu oceana jedrske gradit
<kekec> :P
<upd> pa tud te japonske so stare tko da.. če bi bile nove bi bilo ql
<matijja> da bi vse ribe pocrkale
<kekec> ne, na dnu jih ni :D
<upd> jah bolje bi bilo ene 50km visoko :D
<matijja> in ko bi kako razneslo, bi na obali mirno čakali na valovčke
<kekec> hehehe
<matijja> in namesto toče bi padale ribe iz neba
<kekec> ne, tok globok bi blo da mogoče en mehurčk vn pokuku
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi jo razneslo?
<upd> zakaj je ne bi :D
<CrazyLemon> sj bi mel aktivno hlajenje..maš več kot dovolj vode na voljo za hlajenje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kekec> ja, sej to :)
<matijja> jaz bi se vseeno izogibal tistega mehurčka
<matijja> sej voda ni samo za hlajenje
<upd> ja pol bi namesto ptice padele z neba pisalo morski psi padali z neba
<kekec> kje maš ti morske pse na 1000m globine?
<kekec> oz. še več
<CrazyLemon> je ena vrsta morskih psov k so tko globoko
<matijja> če se voda preveč segreje, se jederske reakcije zmanjšajo, al kako je že to
<upd> res je voda se segreje na 2000C in pol se ustvari vodik in to vse se dogaja v notranjosti
<upd> kekec toj bil sarkazem lol..
<kekec> lol
<kekec> ok
<CrazyLemon> matija če so palice izpostavljene zraku pol se začnejo talit
<kekec> najboljš bi blo met jedrsko elektrarno v neaktivnem vulkanu
<kekec> k eksplodira se še vulkan sprož
<kekec> in ga direkt zalije
<kekec> :D hah
<CrazyLemon> kako pa veš da je vulkan neaktiven? :>
<matijja> mu piše na msnju...
<kekec> predvidevaš :P
<matijja> away
<kekec> hahaha ja
<CrazyLemon> tist vulkan na japonskem ni bil aktiven zadnjih 50let..pa je začel bruhat zdj zadnji mesec :)
<kekec> 50 let ni nč
<kekec> maš vulkane k vsakih 2000 let prdnejo
<kekec> še več
<upd> Japonska kriza z nuklearkami pušča pečat tudi v evropskem okolju. Nemški aktivisti so pripravili proteste, očitno uspešno. Nemška vlada je namreč zamrznila zakon o podaljševanju življenjske dobe nukleark. no usaj nekaj pametnega iz te katastrofe prišlo..
<kekec> Pa sej tuki nimamo cunamijev
<kekec> fak
<kekec> pa tok potresov
<kekec> kaj pa če meteor pade na elektrarno, sej res
<upd> je dost drugih stvari, ne moreš 30 let stare skoz posodabljat
<matijja> če windowsi lahko to delajo...
<kekec> sudo elektrarna -U
<kekec> duh
<upd> lol.
<upd> ah ja to sam vodik poka
<kekec> na 24 ur pravjo da japonci ocenjujejo škodo na 122 miljard €
<kekec> kok se vm to zdi?
<upd> velik ? :)
<kekec> a Å¡e komu ful Å¡teka flash player 64bit?
<kekec> js komi gledam youtube...
<matijja> kero verzijo maš?
<kekec> zadnjo
<kekec> 10.2 r152
<matijja> jst mam 10.0 r45 (sem si shranu tisto, prej kot so ukinli podporo za 64bit) in mi dela super:)
<kekec> sej zdej je podpora za 64bit
<kekec> sam je kao "beta"
<kekec> ej povej mi kam že morm skopirat libflashplayer.so
<kekec> :$
<matijja> nekam da jo brskalnik najde
<matijja> ki uporabljaš?
<kekec> firefox večinoma
<matijja> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<matijja> tle notr bi ti jo mogu najdit
<kekec> thx
<upd> jah chrome ma integriran flash.
<kekec> pa je tut buggy
<kekec> na vsh brskalnikih je
<kekec> in to tok da ne morm gledat
<upd> aja, men deluje ql
<matijja> ki pa rineš v beta verzije...
<kekec> ne sej mam iz repositoryja
<CrazyLemon> 10.2 ni beta
<CrazyLemon> in em..zakaj ne probaš 32bitni flash ?
<matijja> jst si fleš vedno na roke inštaliram
<kekec> -.-
<matijja> in si dam vedno isto verzijo
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-15
<kekec> čaki mau
<kekec> js sm ga removu iz repositoryja
<kekec> in zdej... je še vedno inštaliran v ff
<kekec> super :P
<CrazyLemon> locate libflashplayer.so
<CrazyLemon> al pa find
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kekec> locate ni najdu
<CrazyLemon> pol pa find
<kekec> tut ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pravi
<CrazyLemon> about:plugins
<CrazyLemon> pa kje to gledaš ff al chrome ?
<kekec> ff
<kekec> video/flv flash video yes
<CrazyLemon> no poglej about:plugins
<CrazyLemon> ti piše filename
<kekec> ne, tuki ga pa ni
<kekec> lol
<kekec> na tools->addons->plugins pa je
<CrazyLemon> če ti tam kaže ti mora bit tudi pod about:plugins
<CrazyLemon> ker je to same shit
<kekec> ampak ni -.-'
<kekec> oziroma ja
<kekec> tut tm je zdej zginu
<matijja> kasno paljenje
<kekec> ampak je rabu neki časa
<kekec> libflashplayer.so k sm ga skopiru je zdej tm
<kekec> zaenkrat lepo dela
<kekec> supr
<kekec> hvala
<CrazyLemon> tale hank moody pa je car
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kekec> kdo je pa to? :P
<CrazyLemon> less computer more tv!
<kekec> ne gledam sploh
<kekec> :)
<CrazyLemon> preveč geekaš
<kekec> mja :/
<bogdanov> kva se dela
 * CrazyLemon updejta aplikacije na telefonu
<kekec> berem o bazaarju
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ustvarjaš jojo :D
<bogdanov> mah rihtam telefon
<bogdanov> hp ipaq 614c
<bogdanov> sm ga zamenu za eno p4
<bogdanov> kisto
<bogdanov> pa lih gledat kako se kej updejta ta stvar
<CrazyLemon> jao mona ena
<CrazyLemon> pa reku sm ti kaj ti bo ta fosil
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> bolš da si p4 zamenjal za pico
<CrazyLemon> več bi mel od tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ma to laufa 520 mhz proc
<bogdanov> pa 128sdrama
<bogdanov> stroj
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3289_802167_HP_iPAQ_614c___FA992
<bogdanov> :))
<Seniorita> HP iPAQ 614c   FA992
<CrazyLemon> ja ma đabe ti :D
<bogdanov> a se da
<bogdanov> kej druzga gor
<kekec> a maš win$ gor
<bogdanov> kokr tale windows 6
<CrazyLemon> mogoče 6.5
<CrazyLemon> ampak res MOGOČE
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa ne :D ker se ne splača ukvarjat s takim shitom :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> zakva pa je tak shit
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ker ma gor windows 6.0 :D
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jebiga
<kekec> android morš met
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov probi če dela cool gps
<kekec> da loh na terminal napišš whoami pa impresioniraš punce
<CrazyLemon> pa ga lahk maš kot gps napravo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> n900
<bogdanov> MAEMO
<bogdanov> ROX
<bogdanov> :)))
<kekec> mja
<CrazyLemon> kekec pri meni se bl palijo na 'uptime' k pokaže par tednov uptimea :>
<kekec> hah :P
<kekec> uptime ;)
<kekec> more bit huda punca
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..a kupi kdo htc hero? :D
<kekec> za kok
<bogdanov> toj
<bogdanov> jajc
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> 160€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> toj un
<kekec> heh... zamenjam ga za ipod touch?
<bogdanov> kj upognen
<bogdanov> uspodi an?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ja..sam ni tok upognen :D
<CrazyLemon> lepo sede v roko :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kekec ne rabm js mp3 playerjev..mam desktop ter mam avtoradio v avtu
<CrazyLemon> več ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kekec> eh :(
<kekec> sej js tut ne rabm ipodov
<CrazyLemon> je pa gor android 2.2
<kekec> js bi meu telefon :(
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bo sledil android 2.3
<kekec> ej a znaš inštalirat linux na ipod touch?
<bogdanov> kekec
<bogdanov> na 614c hp
<bogdanov> das lah linux
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi mel od linuxa na ipod touchu ?
<kekec> da mi ne bo dougčas
<kekec> v Å¡oli
<CrazyLemon> uči školu sine!
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kindergarden cop
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :))
<kekec> ne sej se hecam
<kekec> sam tale ceu interface od appla mi gre na žiuce
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah nekdo mora bit..lej kaka je mularija dandanes
<kekec> kr se počutš kt majmun... kaj vse je zmožn tak računalnik kt je ipod... tm pa loh maltene 2 velka gumba prtisnš
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pošlji telefon meni..ga bom js zrihtau :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ma ne resno
<bogdanov> a se da kj z temu
<bogdanov> al je bv
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma da se dat gor 6.5
<CrazyLemon> več pa ne
<bogdanov> ma sj kul sam daje neki novga
<bogdanov> kje se kle sploh pogleda
<bogdanov> ker OS je pa kj
<CrazyLemon> Win mobile :D
<CrazyLemon> ker pa :D
<bogdanov> jah vem pa tocn verzijo
<bogdanov> mah ko mu jebe mater :D
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=498673
<Seniorita> [ROM] [HP iPAQ 600] [WWE] WM 6.5.3 23128 Manila Edition v0.4a - xda-developers
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti..pošlji ga meni ga bom js zrihtau
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> en tip je septembra lani hotu 60€ za njega
<CrazyLemon> tko da ti lahk dobiš 30€ :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še to če boš lucky :D
<bogdanov> WM 6.5.3 23128 Manila Edition v0.4a UC
<bogdanov> tole dam gor
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jst gam ze uvaliv
<bogdanov> neboj se
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne boš
<CrazyLemon> pošlji ga raje meni
<bogdanov> nemors pa tak telefon
<bogdanov> geekam prodajat
<CrazyLemon> ga bom js kakemu mulcu prodau
<CrazyLemon> tist 6.5.3 dej gor ja
<bogdanov> bom reku lj
<bogdanov> 3d
<bogdanov> wlan
<bogdanov> gps
<bogdanov> use mas
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> ko nov
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> ma bom ga prodav
<bogdanov> za 100
<bogdanov> zih
<bogdanov> enmu
<bogdanov> svedu
<bogdanov> dav smeku
<bogdanov> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> ma bi ga kr js kupu stari..ker tale android mi je že tečen :D
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> res stari..sploh ni več fun..root mam..nadgradil sem ga že ene parkrat
<CrazyLemon> zdj ga lahk sam uporabljam k vsi drugi..kar pa sux
<bogdanov> prodj
<bogdanov> pa meni
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sj iščem kakega zagretga kupca :D
<CrazyLemon> a ga kupiš? :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvam
<bogdanov> kupvov
<bogdanov> ce lah ukraden
<CrazyLemon> sj sploh ne vem kaj bi si pol kupu..najbolš da si kupim http://www.gsmaparati.com/slika_resizer_thumb2.php/91810385463759296.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> -n+m
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toj se prevec
<bogdanov> zate
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kup unga
<bogdanov> k ma 3
<bogdanov> tipke
<CrazyLemon> mja sej..js pozabu da si ti iz kransterdama
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> 1 tipka
<bogdanov> mami 2 ati
<bogdanov> 3ta nevenm
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://itm.siol.net/_m/media/Mobi-click%20AG/526/Mobi_click_Compact_II_large_33503.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ni slab stari
<CrazyLemon> lej ti te linije
<CrazyLemon> bolš k apple
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kaj za vraga sta tista dva izrastka spodaj
<bogdanov> lih tak
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> kt mam jst dalinc za ograjo odpret
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> lejga k se hval da ma ograjo
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> ima se moze se
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi
<CrazyLemon> mi vsi kle vemo da se ti bl ravnaš po drugi strani... "nema se ukrade se"
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> pazi
<bogdanov> da naus brez telefona ustov
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> stari..mam gor naštimano da ga lahk zaklenem + izbrišem vse informacije
<CrazyLemon> z enim klikom na pejđu
<CrazyLemon> nemože nam niko ništa!
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> in kaj ce gavs
<bogdanov> zaklenu
<bogdanov> a gavs dobu nazaj?
<bogdanov> ode za bosnu
<bogdanov> nemoze nam niko nista
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ma đabe ti..ne moreš ga več uporabljat...v bosni ga lahk uporabljajo sam da ga dajo pod mizo da čevapi ne zdrsnejo z mize
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj zat
<bogdanov> o
<bogdanov> je dobr
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ajde ne kakaj :D
<bogdanov> kvas trd crazy
<bogdanov> raj povej en film
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> sj ti bom prodav
<bogdanov> 614c
<bogdanov> za 90eu
<bogdanov> ni panike
<bogdanov> ks lih ti
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> sisaj ti film in ta 614c
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> prov ce nocs met najbolsga telefona
<CrazyLemon> že mam najbolši telefon :D
<bogdanov> nc grem gledat film
<bogdanov> bbl
<bogdanov> uzivaj
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ker film ?
<bogdanov> mah kr en str
<bogdanov> un analyze that
<bogdanov> pa analyze this
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a romantiko furaš al kaj
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> morm
<bogdanov> se prpravt
<bogdanov> datenavjo
<bogdanov> spet mogl
<bogdanov> sivat
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem :D
<bogdanov> hahaa
<bogdanov> dobra dobra
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> drgac pa ce kdo rab
<bogdanov> ksno p4
<bogdanov> menjam za bilo kej
<bogdanov> 2000mhz
<bogdanov> 512 rama
<bogdanov> 40gb disk
<bogdanov> 128mb grafa
<bogdanov> strojcina
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> mam 5 komadov
<bogdanov> grem aj
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<CrazyLemon> ej bogdanov
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> ne pozabit robčkov..da obrišeš solze k se bodo v filmu jokal
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>>
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti k da ves
<bogdanov> zmeri jokam
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> znam te puško kad si pištolj bila
<bogdanov> toj to srbine
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ajde
 * CrazyLemon off 2 bed
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ajjjjjjjjj
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sta imaaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> usi spite al kaj
<BigWhale> FP@
<BigWhale> !
<nafisa> BigWhale, saj ne bo tako hudo na japonskem, no ... vsaj do nas ne bo tako hudo prineslo :)
<BigWhale> :> sej vem no
<nafisa> govorno knjižni jezik je nujen za parlament :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js sm tud vzel TiK zdej
<Sky[x]> tik ?
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/eguKf.png
<nafisa> lol, Grega
<Grega> A Reason to Awesomeface je naslov :)
<Grega> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a pol boš ti tudi razvijal spletno trgovino :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon karkol sam da se mi ni treba piflat na pamet slovenskih izrazov za textboxe in podobno :D
<napsy> ve kdo ce obstaja kak environmental flag ki izkljuci anti-aliasing v gtk+ programih?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx js bi se raj piflal kot pa da se nov programerski jezik učim :D
<nafisa> hehe, CrazyLemon
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kateri prog. jezik?
<nafisa> javo, a ne
<Grega> spletna trgovina v javi.. ne bi rekel..
<Grega> tolk se na faxu niso neumni :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega php
<CrazyLemon> javo neki "znam"
<Grega> pol znas php tud :)
<Grega> to scodas v enem dnevu
<CrazyLemon> ma sj kot sm reku profesorju...if je if povsod
<CrazyLemon> sam tiste spremenljivke pa GET/POST tist je mal čudno
<CrazyLemon> pa ' ' . ' '  tudi :D
<Grega> ah, to je pac sintaksa.. ce znas razmisljat pravilno pol je 90% dela narejenega
<Grega> sintakso si pac pogledas
<nafisa> a kdo mene nauči razmišljat? :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> nafisa to je mission impossible :p
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..moram it na fax...preklet naj bo tisti k si je zmislu vaje/predavanja tko zgodaj!!
<nafisa> zgodaj???
<CrazyLemon> ja..že ob enih moram začet
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<nafisa> ok, mej se :D
<CrazyLemon> enako
 * CrazyLemon fof
<CrazyLemon> off lol
<nafisa> kaj jst, ko sem 2 leti nazaj imela ob sredah urnik od 7ih zjutr do 9ih zvečer?
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=100144&#100144
<Seniorita> Apache .. dostop do file-ov na drugi particiji preko HTTP protokola - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<Mikoar> 2 GB modul za ram bom dobil za 30 EU
<Mikoar> poceni, a?
<Mikoar> sam upam da bo delal
<Mikoar> Zracunal sem da 32-bitni sistem podpira najvec 4 GB
<miha> večina 32 bit sistemov podpira v bistvu več, sam v blokih po 4 GB :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Seniorita> Physical Address Extension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> to ma večina procesorjev, nima pa recimo Pentium M
<miha> ko vidiš 32 bit ubuntu kernel z ali brez 'PAE'
<miha> je to to
 * miha ima 4gb na 64 bit, mislim da bios ne podpira več :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<Bilko> #join romkitchen
<t3ch> sn mislo da je to kaka ciganska kuhna
<t3ch> pa rem na kanal pa samir :)
<t3ch> pol pa viim da je neki mobitel al ke je to
<t3ch> :]
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> ja mal sm falil k sm napisu :)
<Bilko> ja stran je za android telefone...bl natančno za Samsung Galaxy S
<t3ch> :)
<Bilko> hehe ciganska kuhna.....prvo poišči potepuškega psa... :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1085-2: tiff regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1085-2
<nafisa> kaj pa pol, k najdeš potepuškega psa?
<t3ch> skuhas
<t3ch> meso je meso
<nafisa> najprej ga je treba zaklat
<nafisa> pa razkosat
<t3ch> al je pesek al je macka glavno da je mesek
<nafisa> pesek kisel
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> mucek sladek
<nafisa> tak da muceka zaklat
<nafisa> je pol tko, k bi jedu zajčka
<t3ch> njama
<t3ch> zay bi eno mišico zveko od..
<t3ch> nwm
<t3ch> necesa :)
<t3ch> eh
<t3ch> remo se neke druga menit
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> se pocutim ze ko kitajec
<nafisa> kokošji srčki so dobri
<nafisa> v ajmohtcu
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> kurja obara
<t3ch> to so creve pa to not
<nafisa> ja ... jst se grem z eclipsom pogovarjat o nalogi ... k je verjetno ne znam nrdit :D hahaha
<t3ch> pa tacke
<nafisa> čreve pa res niso, no
<t3ch> drobovje
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> tace, ledvička, jetra, srčki ...
<t3ch> ti si ko mesar
<t3ch> vse veš o mesu
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> ja ... na kmetih gor rastla
<nafisa> pa kuham tud kr ...
<nafisa> tko, da Å¡e brat je ...
<t3ch> kak je to da brat je
<t3ch> pune mastno
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> al vrei pečene šnicle
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> al je vegi
<t3ch> fegi
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> je meso ... brez skrbi
<nafisa> pa naveličan je že mal mamine kuhne ... pol pa ko sem jst tam, kr prosi, če lahko jst kuham
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<miha> Å¡koda da ne znam bash
<miha> v php bi razumel tole :D
<t3ch> identify - describes the format and characteristics of one or more image files
<t3ch> bom jas probo
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> nisem vejo da to obstaja
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> convert  -  convert  between  image  formats  as  well  as  resize  an image, blur, crop,
<t3ch>        despeckle, dither, draw on, flip, join, re-sample, and much more.
<miha> to je imagemagick paket
<miha> poglej ono stran ko sm dal kot odgovor
<miha> tm so tipični primeri
<t3ch> porkamadona
<t3ch> je tesko sliko najt ko jo rabis
<miha> to je crop
<miha> vse možnosti
<miha> pol je še resize tipičn
<miha> pa Å¡e kak :D
<miha> ampak ta dva sta najbolj bistvena za moje potrebe
<miha> t3ch: če narediš kak tutorial, bo to marsikomu prov pršl..
<miha> blog al kej
<CrazyMelon> lp
<miha> lp limona
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<nafisa> o, nori melonček
<t3ch> bom nareo mam cajt dans pa.. celi tedn juhuuuuhu
<t3ch> :]
<miha> hehe
<miha> kul
<CrazyMelon> o nafisa
<nafisa> korenjček še pojem ... pol se grem pa z javo je*at
<miha> nafisa: sexy :)
<CrazyMelon> miha ma fetis na ...
<miha> 0xCAFEBABE
<CrazyMelon> korencke :p
<nafisa> sicer bi se raje s korenčkom je*ala .,..
<nafisa> ampak kaj čmo
<CrazyMelon> multitasking nafisa
<miha> nafisa: če rabiš kej pr javi... povej
<nafisa> najprej morm sama pogruntat, kaj hočjo s temi igrami na srečo
<CrazyMelon> a loto?
<nafisa> ruleta
<miha> !google java random 6
<Seniorita> Random (Java Platform SE 6) http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/Random.html
<CrazyMelon> kaj moras racunat moznosti dobitka?
<CrazyMelon> math.Random() * 39
<miha> CrazyMelon: slabo
<nafisa> izpis:
<nafisa> 1: Stava 10e na "soda številka", izžrebana 15, ima 90e.
<nafisa> 2: Stava 10e na "soda številka", izžrebana 25, ima 80e.
<miha> cifra%2==0  soda   cifra%2 == 1   liha
<miha> CrazyMelon: pravilno je naredit Random random pa random.nextInt(39) ali (40)
<CrazyMelon> :(
<miha> sj ni bistveno narobe
<miha> sam ni točno enakomerna porazdelitev na robu
<CrazyMelon> miha a sm cast pozabu ? :/
<miha> zadnja cifra ni enak porazdeljena kot bi morala bit.
<miha> uporablji API za random
<miha> ali securerandom ;) ne izumljat tople vode
<CrazyMelon> ah :)
<CrazyMelon> sj ne izumljam
<CrazyMelon> tko so nas ucili
<t3ch> ka to pomeni: $ identify hattrick_ball_1280x1024.jpg
<t3ch> identify: no decode delegate for this image format `hattrick_ball_1280x1024.jpg' @ error/constitute.c/ReadImage/532.
<t3ch> da niam podpore za jpg pri imagemagick al kak
<t3ch> pa res da niam
<t3ch> :X
<t3ch> zaj se to precompilat
<t3ch> bo malo trajalo
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> pr men bo pa to trajalo, da bom tole skup spacala
<nafisa> sicer je do jutr za oddat ...
<nafisa> sam bom delala oba dneva
<t3ch> vsaj neos o bedarijah razmislala
<t3ch> :)
<upd> Imena metod za lastnosti se ponavadi z velko začetnico začnejo ane
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> if (rouletteSpinNum % 2 == 0)
<nafisa> 							eOSuccessType = 'e';
<upd> ok.
<nafisa> pa imena razredov tud
<upd> ja to že :)
<nafisa> e, pol korenčka sem že zglodala
<nafisa> ej, upd ... ti tud nalogo za javo delaš? :P
<upd> am ne
<nafisa> mene pa unala knjigica od php mal vleče
<nafisa> zdaj bi vse drugo delala, sam jave ne
<upd> a od.. amm kdo je že avtor
<nafisa> ma, en iz FRIja je naredu
<nafisa> k smo mel v srednji tečaj za php ...
<nafisa> sam jst sem sam 2x bla
<upd> mja mam to v predalu sprintan že ene 4 leta :)
<nafisa> ja, sj jst tud :D
<nafisa> včer sem jo pa spet našla
<nafisa> ko sem za enga mulota po mojih stvareh iz srednje Å¡ole brskala ... da mu dam material za maturo
<upd> heh ma je dost boljših jezikov kot php ponavljat :)
<nafisa> saj se ga niti naučila nisem :D hahaha
<miha> metode se pr javi običajno pišej malaZacetnicaTako !google java coding convention
<Seniorita> Code Conventions for the Java Programming Language http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/codeconv-138413.html
<miha> C# ma pa glih obratno navado, classi z malo, metode z vlko
<upd> C# Class z velko, metode z malo
<upd> Property z Velko
<nafisa> pol je pa pr nas asistent zaje***
<CrazyMelon> much better
<nafisa> kaj, melonček?
<miha> upd: ni res, vector clas pa Get metoda
<miha> to je c#?!
<CrazyMelon> laptop :)
<nafisa> ker predmet maš? :P
<CrazyMelon> zdej nobenga
<upd> miha um kaj ni res itaq da je
<CrazyMelon> mam prosto ker prva skupina ima vaje
<nafisa> jst pa mam enga ... korenčka v roki :D
<miha> nafisa: si kej poredna z njim? :D
<nafisa> tobki so poredni pa ga grizejo
<nafisa> zobki*
<upd> class Function() { void Tralala() { int bla } } hum ? :)
<nafisa> mam spredne zobke k zajc
<upd> se je vidlo na sliki ja
<CrazyMelon> lol
<upd> sej je letos leto zajca..
<nafisa> kaj ti nuca
<nafisa> jst sem kača
<upd> jest tud
<nafisa> pa levinja ...
<CrazyMelon> wtf..baterija je na 56% pa piše da mam še 20min :(
<nafisa> nimaš tam nikjer vtičnice?
<nafisa> men baterija drži 2 uri 20 po tanovem
<CrazyMelon> mah bi se našla ja..samo potem ne zgledam cool
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<nafisa> na winsih mi je držala uro pa 45
<miha> lol http://www.zerohedge.com/article/girls-latest-best-friend-keychain-geiger-counters
<Seniorita> A Girl's (Latest) Best Friend - Keychain Geiger Counters? | zero hedge
<miha> nafisa: to rabiš ;)
<nafisa> kwa je že to?
<CrazyMelon> ma mene je tudi na win7 na začetku zdržala baterija 2.20h
<CrazyMelon> zdej pa očitno se je hudič znucal
<nafisa> ammm ... men pa komp trokira ...
<nafisa> res je pol ure vmes, da se kaj pojavi na ekranu
<nafisa> al pa da registrira, da sem nekej kliknla
<nafisa> eclipse bo treba zapret
<nafisa> tak ogromen korenček sem pojedla ...
<CrazyMelon> ma pridna
<miha> eclipse je buggy
<miha> sploh zadnja verzija 3.6
<miha> 3.5 je boljša
<miha> sicer pa rabiš ram.. čimveč :)
<miha> pod 4gb je vse muka
<nafisa> ja, 1x sem skor popizdla januarja ...
<miha> sam čakaš
<nafisa> k mi neki ni hotu skompajlat
<nafisa> ja, jst imam 1 Gb RAMa
 * miha sicer bolj fan od !google netbeans
<nafisa> GB
<Seniorita> Welcome to NetBeans http://www.netbeans.org/
<miha> ampak morm tud z eclipse se matrat, za droide
<nafisa> kak je sploh razlika med eclipsom pa netbeansom?
<miha> eclipse je IBM&prijatelji netbeans je oracle&prijatelji
<nafisa> GB :grins: usn poredna :D
<miha> drugač zgleda, dela pa v glavnem isto
<nafisa> k na upravni smo mel netbeanse
<nafisa> sam jst sem mela vedno svoj komp
<miha> ne vem jst sm velik let uporablu samo netbeans, zdj pa oboje. ker za android na netbeans podpora zelo Å¡epa...
<CrazyMelon> eclipse lepo dela tudi s tremi gb rami :)
<miha> tud netbeans
<CrazyMelon> je pa večji pain in the arse na ubuntuju
<CrazyMelon> na win7 lepo laufa
<miha> kolk sm jst gledu za vse rabim 2.5 GB rama.. ampak sm rajš še 2 nabavu pa so 4 ... za kasnej
<miha> zdj me vsaj ne skrbi
<nafisa> jst bom pa mogla bit lepo na 1GB rama :((
<miha> če mam še OpenOffice, pa gimp ap vse sraje odprto
<CrazyMelon> mene ne skrbi že dolg :)
<miha> nafisa: se ti vidi da si v S/M sceni
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyMelon> haha
<CrazyMelon> good one
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> kaj ... GB al 1 GB rama? :D
<miha> 1 GB rama je glih dost za OO odpreš
<miha> ...
<nafisa> ni res
<CrazyMelon> js mam na lemonu 756mb rama
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> tko da je dovolj za video vsebine (360p)
<CrazyMelon> pa za srfanje
<CrazyMelon> pa občasno programiranje v nezahtevnih urejevalnikih
<CrazyMelon> (geany)
<nafisa> jst laufam chrome (9 zavihkov), FF (3 zavihke), 3 terminale, pdf reader, empathy par oken ... pa Å¡e tale irc ...
<nafisa> pa Å¡e eclipse mam zdajle odprt
<nafisa> pa word
<nafisa> ok, FF sem prejle zuaprla
<nafisa> da mi sprot na ekran izpisuje, kar tipkam
<CrazyMelon> pa ti si űber g33k madona
<CrazyMelon> kr 3 terminale
<nafisa> ja, na vsakem laufam svoj program :D
<upd> hahaha
<CrazyMelon> wtf? :S
<nafisa> ja, en chat laufam na enem
<miha> kaj se zmdrujete, bejba obvlada..
<nafisa> na drugem, ko kaj iščem ...
<miha> učte se od nje
<nafisa> haha, miha ... ne bi tega rekla
<CrazyMelon> js niti :D
<nafisa> fixme:shdocvw:taskbar_list_ActivateTab iface 0x1975e8, hwnd 0x90166 stub!
<nafisa> fixme:shdocvw:taskbar_list_ActivateTab iface 0x1975e8, hwnd 0x90166 stub!
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> tale mi največ izpisuje :D
<nafisa> pa skos temperaturo gledam ... revček se je zadnjič na 80 stopinj segrel
<nafisa> zdaj je ok ... na 52
<CrazyMelon> bilko kaj te matra glede resizea :D
<CrazyMelon> aja..si že našu rešitev
<CrazyMelon> my bad :D
 * miha skoz gleda ta video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D6neBzTnOQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - A99 Operation Empire State Rebellion - Communication #1
<miha> !google v for vendetta
<Seniorita> V for Vendetta (2006) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0434409/
<CrazyMelon> uh..kmalu bo hibernation time
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/32977_wrvxu/VsiSteSuznji.jpg
<miha> nafisa: to je zavajanje
<nafisa> ni
<miha> je, večina čist prostovoljno sodeluje, četudi ne vedo, sam to ni izgovor.
<nafisa> vseeno ...
<nafisa> jst pri mojmu tud prostovoljno sodelujem ... čeprav sem sužnja
<nafisa> tako da: vsi ste sužnji!
<nafisa> :'(
<miha> ne, ti si sužnja
<nafisa> za drugič vem, da lahko samo enga korenčka pojem
<miha> haha
<nafisa> zdajle tadrug mi je na zobku spodrsnu ...
<nafisa> pa se mi je v dlesn not zabil pa mi kri teče
<nafisa> nič ... ga bom pa jutri naprej ... grem zdaj kivije jest
<nafisa> evo ... pa je šu melonček hibernirat
<miha>  [The Onion] Opinion: Your Obsessive Love Or Hatred Of Me  Means Nothing In The Grand Scheme Of Geological Time (by  Justin Bieber)   http://feeds.theonion.com/~r/theonion/daily/~3/Jm-FO4I8uFY/
<Seniorita> Your Obsessive Love Or Hatred Of Me Means Nothing In The Grand Scheme Of Geological Time | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<nafisa> jst pa še kr čakam, da se bo komet poravnal z zemljo pa soncem
<upd> !google fuck tutorial
<Seniorita> PornHub: Blowjob and fuck tutorial [en] http://www.pornhub4u.com/vid_tutorial_fuck_blowjob_161.php
<upd> haha
<nafisa> looooool
<nafisa> upd, a ti to rabš?
<upd> da
<upd> sam fuck seveda haha
<nafisa> tale je pa dobr prebrala tutoriale :D
<upd> :)))
<CrazyMelon> zdej pa lažje diham!
<nafisa> a si se prklopu?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<nafisa> senjoritaaa
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> živjo
<CrazyMelon> howdy
<sasa84> živjo CrazyLemon
<upd> miha
<nafisa> sasa84, melon ... to vedno poudarja :D
<CrazyMelon> CrazyMelon: !
<CrazyMelon> tako :D
<sasa84> nafisa, kaj poudarja?
<nafisa> da je melonček
<nafisa> ne limonček
<sasa84> tud prou
<CrazyMelon> zanimivo je neki..orto u nulo @ simobil = 10€ ..kjer maš 0€ klici/smsi v simobil omrežju + 100mb podatkov...medtem k je 19€ pri mobitelu..1001min/sms v mobitel/101min v druga omrežja +100mb
<nafisa> melonček je na faxu, limonček pa doma :D
<CrazyMelon> madona kera razlika
<nafisa> ma, CrazyMelon  ... je pa res, da simobil ne lovi vsepovsod, kjer lovi samo mobitel
<nafisa> pa v 19 je vštetih tud 200 minut v druga omrežja
<CrazyMelon> "101min v druga  omrežja
<CrazyMelon> "
<nafisa> za kar simobil zaračuna 5 €
<CrazyMelon> no..pa 200min
<CrazyMelon> ne..simobil zaračuna 10centov/minuto
<sasa84> simobil ma pa 10€ + 5€ (201 klic v druga omrežja)
<sasa84> 201min
<nafisa> ja, saj mobitel je prej mel 1 GB prenosa ...
<CrazyMelon> mi doma mamo vsi simobil..tko da to da kličem cca. 4-5min v druga omrežja se mi bl splača k pa mobitel
<sasa84> jaz mam tud simobil
<nafisa> zdaj so pa podražal pa že za 90% znižal prenos podatkov
<nafisa> pri nas doma simobil ne vleče
<CrazyMelon> pri nas pa bolš vleče kot mobitel..ker je oddajnik tako rekoč "nad glavo" :)
<CrazyMelon> niti 1km zračne linije ni oddaljen
<nafisa> nam je včasih vleklo samo hrvaško ...
<nafisa> pol so pa mobitelov signal ojačal
<nafisa> pa tušmobil celo lovi zdaj
<Mikoar> Èe piše da ma matièna 4 dual-channel slote, a pomeni da ma potem 2 fizièna slota?
<Mikoar> Moja ima 2 fizièna, ampak na tej strani piše 4: http://www.meetgadget.com/gadget/34695/ASUS+P4P800+SE/specs
<Seniorita> ASUS P4P800 SE specs (Meet Gadget)
<Mikoar> weird
<CrazyMelon> later
<sasa84> jaz grem tud...ajd
<Mikoar> ah, ze pogruntu
<kubanc> folk, kdo se strinja da je sla plata cogrunt? vse komponente sm izklopil, tko da lavfa samo plata z procesorjem, napajalnik mi daje napetost 11.78 volta, a plata se ne odziva, oz. ni nobenega piska, ala manka ji ram, etc...
 * christooss_ dviguje roke kot nor
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> kubanc mam iste simptome pa je res plata Å¡la u kurac
<bhc> ja a pa ma spiker plata ce ne ga mors prklopt da piska
<kubanc> aja tocno :D
<kubanc> speakr...
<kubanc> haha
<bogdanov> plata sama od sebe tezko crkne
<bogdanov> al so kondiji napihneni alpa je neki tresl si stik ti naredu
<bogdanov> alpa ce si naviju sistem
<kubanc> kondiji niso napihnjeni
<kubanc> nism na navijal sistem
<kubanc> to kisto sm dons dobil da pregledam
<nafisa> men je polet matična šla, ko je prek interneta vsekala strela :D
<kubanc> sam sem mnjenja da je sla maticna...
<nafisa> tako da vem, od česa je crkla :D
<kubanc> ja niti ne vem no, od cesa je crklna
<kubanc> kot ti pravs
<kubanc> pac, sevanje iz japonske jo je zjebalo...
<bogdanov> probi cmos resetirat parkrat pa tud plato samo resetirat z gumbam reset ram vn notr sm mu eno tako in se je kr na 1x pol zbudila sm flashu bios in laufa
<nafisa> ojoj ... a je secanje tok močno? :O
<nafisa> sevanje*
<kubanc> nafisa, zadevo lahko spremjlas na slo-techu
<kubanc> k majo rss novice na prvi strani
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> mene je zdajle sevanje obsijalo ... je moj klical :D
<nafisa> ah, kurc ... ne bo me tolk obsevalo, da bi raka fasala :(
<kubanc> bogdanov, sm prsu do piska
<kubanc> 3 piski so, potem pavza, nato spet 3 piski
<kubanc> SOS madafaka :D
<bogdanov> ja no
<bogdanov> vids
<kubanc> treba zdej ugotovit kva pomenjo...
<nafisa> tvoja plata je ugrabljena
<bogdanov> kubanc
<bogdanov> poggoglej
<bogdanov> na netz kaj pomenjo trije piski
<kubanc> googlam bios beep codes
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> bbl grem na trening :)
<bogdanov> srecno
<nafisa> fajn se mej na treningu
<kubanc> 3 beeps Base 64K memory failure
<nafisa> Sky[x] je pršu iz faxa :grins
<kubanc> haha, kubanc-u je ratalo uzgat koputer od mrtvih :D
<nafisa> lepo
<kubanc> sicer se zdej tocno ne vem kaj bi blo narobe ampak zdej dela ...
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> lahko da je je bil slot za ram zanic
<nafisa> tega pa jst ne vem
<nafisa> se ne spoznam tok na to
<Mikoar> glih ugotovil, da mi maticna podpira max 1 GB/slot
<nafisa> a tako kot moja pol
<upd> povejte kaj je narobe pr pc ju če vedno varovalko ven fukne ko zalavfaš
<upd> v 3-tje pa se zalavfa
<upd> ja kaj sploh sprašujem če nč ne veste
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Kako odstraniti recovery mode v grub (grub2)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4816/new/posts/
<nafisa> upd ... na slo-tech vpraš, če tu nimajo pojma, ok?
<upd> haha. itaq ja tu so še vedno pametnejši vsi kot na st :P
<kubanc> upd, kratek stik ti povzroca
<kubanc> napajalnik je sel v franze
<upd> ja sam zakaj pa pol ne vrže vsakič ven samo kdaj
<upd> napajalnik je bil zamenjan.. kabli so ql
<kubanc> napisal si vedno...
<upd> aha pa res
<kubanc> upd, lahko da preobremenjujes eno varovalko
<kubanc> probej izklopt se kaksne druge naprave
<kubanc> to bi bil lahko tudi vzrok...
<upd> sicer sem zračunal vse, pa je dost močna, samo tud sem v tej smeri razmišljal, da je nek kratki stik nekje, ampak ga varovalka zazna samo ko je že dovolj obremenjena
<kubanc> sej kratek stik ni probremenitev
<upd> kaj pa je
<kubanc> lahko da je samo v dolocenem trenutku preobremenitev, ko se se kaksna druga naprava zalavfa, ali pa porabi vec elektrike kot ponavadi...
<kubanc> hm, tega je ze 7 let odkar sm se tole ucil :D
<kubanc> ne vem ti tocno povedat...
<kubanc> sicer je po eni strani preobremenitev...
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> eh...
<kubanc> zapisuj si casovne intervale kdaj ti mece ven varovalko...
<kubanc> lahko da je ena varovalka vezana se na kaksno druga sobo v stanovanju...
<upd> ok, bom pregledal vse Å¡e 1x
<nafisa> spet je počlo na japonskem :D
<kubanc> nafisa, kva resno?
<nafisa> ja, po tv je rekla
<kubanc> ma TV nima pojma..
<kubanc> uni govorijo za par ur nazaj...
<nafisa> možno
<nafisa> nič ni ure rekla
<kubanc> nafisa, jst gledam kaj se dogaja na slo-techu...
<nafisa> ma, men se tam ne da
<nafisa> po pravici povedano
<nafisa> vsi slovenci bežijo domov :D
<nafisa> iz japonske
<kubanc> ja valda...
<nafisa> ej, kdo je pa lipicance zastrupil, je pa res ena navadna budala
<kubanc> nafisa, TV ti unicuje dan, sam v slabo voljo te bo spravlo...
<nafisa> pa ne moreš konjčkov zastrupit, nooooooo
<kubanc> se strinjam
<kubanc> in ksne druge zvali ne...
<nafisa> ok, ne rečem podgane
<nafisa> ampak konjčke ...
<kubanc> ja lej
<kubanc> folk je glup
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3adXINNu4_k
<Seniorita> YouTube        - NEW!!! Rammstein - Du hast on accordion (update)
<kubanc> 16:44 TEPCO poroča, da količina vode v drugem bloku JE Fukušima postopoma narašča.
<kubanc> vsaj neki
<kubanc> ...
<kubanc> jebemti in elektriko...
<miha> !translate en ls buzz word
<Seniorita> buzz beseda
<sasa84> oj
<nafisa> oj
<Grega> kako naj referral code prevedem, no
<Grega> "priporocal me je"
<Sky[x]> pošlji prijatelju hehe
<Grega> "priporocilo od"
<Grega> ne, user more vpisat kdo ga je poslal
<bajdec> hm... ma kdo tukaj android fon?
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> kdo ma zih
<bajdec> neki me zanima... iščem nekaj pocen z androidom pa da je dokaj dober
<bajdec> da ne Å¡teka
<bajdec> kak procesor more met da dela lepo?
<bajdec> a je 400 MHz dost?
<bajdec> iščem nek telefon, ki bo delal dokaj normalno in ne bo začel štekat po kakšnem mesecu
<CrazyLemon> bajdec
<CrazyLemon> kok poceni ?
<Grega> iPhone, dhhh
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> in ne..400mhz ni dovolj
<CrazyLemon> no..odvisno kaj boš gor mel
<Sky[x]> 1GHz vsaj :D
<CrazyLemon> če je iOS gor pol je tudi 400mhz več k dovolj
<CrazyLemon> k itak sam en app laufa naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> ampak LEP app!
<Sky[x]> lep lep pa dela stabilno !
<CrazyLemon> tako..dokler ne zalaufaš druzga
<CrazyLemon> in ja bajdec mam js androida
<CrazyLemon> pa  pa..napsy ga tut ma...pa kubanc ga tut ma
<bajdec> aha
<CrazyLemon> tko da vprašanje je..kok poceni :)
<bajdec> tam okol 200 €?
<CrazyLemon> z ali brez naročnine ?
<bajdec> gledal sem Samsung Galaxy 5
<CrazyLemon> ja..tega sm tudi js danes gledal
<bajdec> brez mam zdej :)
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno nek presežek tehnologije ampak je ok
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> men je važno da ma WiFi
<CrazyLemon> no..če si brez naročnine pa nimaš podatkovnega paketa ti tkoj povem da ne kupit androida :)
<bajdec> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> ker je useless :)
<bajdec> nadgradnje?
<CrazyLemon> kake nadgradnje?
<Sky[x]> brez neta je android kot ferrari mašina v katrci :D
<bajdec> al zakaj je neuporaben?
<CrazyLemon> več ali manj vse aplikacije potrebujejo internet
<bajdec> aha
<CrazyLemon> tko je to pri smartphoneih..vse je v oblaku :D
<bajdec> aha
<bajdec> Opera gor pa dela v Å¡ol :)
<bajdec> doma pa itak WiFi
<CrazyLemon> opera gor? omg..ti si rajš kup iphone
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bajdec> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> dal bi opero gor medtem k je na androidu prilagoje chromium ? zakaj za vraga
<Sky[x]> ker sam v operi fri učilnica ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> bajdec še ne ve kaj je fri učilnica
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<nafisa> opera je zanič! :D
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli nafisa !
<bajdec> aja?
<nafisa> ti bom, CrazyLemon, ti bom :D
<bajdec> Fakulteta Računalništva in Informatike?
<nafisa> https://ucilnica.fri.uni-lj.si/login/index.php
<bajdec> z opera pač manj zapravim kot z vgrajenim browserjem
<bajdec> a je z chromium enako?
<CrazyLemon> bajdec zato se pa vzame podatkovni paket 100mb :)
<nafisa> Spoštovani,
<nafisa> pred vami je spletni vprašalnik o omrežju Facebook, pri čemer se bomo osredotočili predvsem na uporabniške vidike zasebnost ob uporabi omrežja.
<nafisa> Izpolnjevanje vprašalnika vam bo vzelo 10-15 minut.
<bajdec> aha
<nafisa> madona
<kubanc> kva je z androidom?
<nafisa> kaj pa lahko sprašuješ v 59ih vprašanjih za FB?
<CrazyLemon> bajdec pri simobilu maš za 10€ mesečno Orto U NULO :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa "a ste lajkali Janeza Janšo?" "A ste lajkali Boruta Pahora?" ETC
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> po moje ni to to
<nafisa> v zvezi z zasebnostjo
<matijja> ko sem tam obkljukal da ne uporabljam facebooka,... se je anketa kar končala :/
<bajdec> sej tuhtam da bi Å¡el stran od mobitela
<bajdec> :)
<matijja> to je diskriminacija
<CrazyLemon> bajdec js tudi :)
<bajdec> aha
<nafisa> ok,. jst ga :D
<nafisa> 2 acc. imam :D
<bajdec> drag je :) ampak pri nas vleče 5 črtic GSM
<bajdec> boljše ne bo :)
<matijja> a en ni dovolj?
<nafisa> neeeeee
<matijja> maš razdvojeno osebnost?
<nafisa> enga imam za sorodnike, profesorje ...
<CrazyLemon> razdvojeno življenje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matijja> :)
<nafisa> enga imam pa za moje tadrugo življenje
<nafisa> :D
<matijja> in se maš sama sebe za prjatla:)
<bajdec> :D
<nafisa> ja ... da si pošiljam stvari za mafia wars :D
<bajdec> lol
<bajdec> a ma kdo slučajn LG Etna GW520?
<bajdec> Å¡e mal pa bo letel skozi okno :)
<nafisa> hehehehe
<nafisa> LG je sranje :P
<bajdec> hočem namestit Opera Mini pa mi začne težit da je nepravilen deskriptor... WTF?!
 * CrazyLemon logging out ..
<miha> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<miha> bajdec: če si kopiru .jad in .jar kam, mora .jad kazat na url od .jar
<miha> to je tekstovn file, jad
<miha> drugo pa ne bi vedu
<miha> zakaj bi blo narobe
<CrazyLemon> bek
<bajdec> Å¡ibam spat
<bajdec> ajde
<nafisa> nočko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1088-1: Kerberos vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1088-1
<CrazyLemon> spat? ob 9ih?
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<BigWhale> risanke je blo konc ...
<sasa84> oj BigWhale
<CrazyLemon> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=362
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<nafisa> oj, BigWhale
<nafisa> kera risanka je pa bla?
<BigWhale> nevem nisem gledal
<BigWhale> ah well
<BigWhale> I'll be back
<BigWhale> bze
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=504
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<sasa84> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=544
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<upd> l
<Mikoar> tale me spominja na fur effect v dx sdk
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiWeQdhwbXw&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Hackers (1995) RE-EDITED
<upd> Why ?
<sasa84> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=454
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<sasa84> loooooooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=449
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> omg haha
<sasa84> ja, sm prebrala...wtf?!
<CrazyLemon> haha sick shit :D
<CrazyLemon> če je res..ampak po moje ni :D
<CrazyLemon> emmmm
<Mikoar> omg
<CrazyLemon> a si vidla kera slika se pokaže če ta slika ne obstaja ? :D
<sasa84> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> vtipkaj poljubno cifro za id=xxxx
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> sicer pa... moj profesor, ko je bil sodnik na cerkvenem sodišču... je pač žena uveljavljala kao ničnost cerkvene poroke, ker je po nevem koliko letih ugotovila, da njen mož spi s svojo mamo
<CrazyLemon> kok je bla žena stara? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a v browser se napiše 'id=številke'
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=454
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<CrazyLemon> kle kjer je id = ....
<CrazyLemon> napišeš poljubno cifro in ne 454
<CrazyLemon> eno 4 mestno cifro napiš
<CrazyLemon> in se pripravi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> o fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuj
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :D
<sasa84> jak!
<CrazyLemon> smešno je :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=438    looooooool
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<CrazyLemon> omg :DD
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<Sky[x]>  kdo bi mi usposobu broadcom giga ethernet mrežno :>
<nafisa> pol bom jst brez neta :D
<Sky[x]> :S
<CrazyLemon> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=316
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Sky[x]> ta pravga Å¡tromarja sam Å¡nops strese :D
<BigWhale> ta je pa za nafiso: http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=392
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<upd> hehe zanimivo kako se vname
<CrazyLemon> a ta punca je za nafiso al vrv? :D
<BigWhale> she can probably relate to that picture :>
<CrazyLemon> can she relate with this http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=291 ?
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<sasa84> fantje in dekle, pridni bodte
<nafisa> ne bomo :P
 * sasa84 pokaže strap-on
<nafisa> huhuhuhu
<nafisa> kr prid
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> al pa...sej si vidla kakšne šape mam :P
<bogdanov> kasn fuzbal
<bogdanov> fakk inter naprj haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.masturbatoreum.com/view.php?id=208
<Seniorita> The Masturbatoreum :: Image Gallery
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> nak, ni res
<sasa84> dana international bo spet na eurosongu
<nafisa> a Å¡e nisi Å¡la po strap-on?
<nafisa> tele fante je treba mal nategnt
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> aja...sm misnla d bi ti kej rada :P
<sasa84> lohk ti ga posodm pol ;)
<Sky[x]> sasa posoja crazya nafisi hehe :D
<nafisa> muahahaha
<nafisa> CL ... prid sem :P
<nafisa> neki mam zate :D hahaha
<Sky[x]> neki s smetano namazano
<Sky[x]> da boš mal polizov :P
 * CrazyLemon da na rit deviški pas
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš zame?
<nafisa> na rit :D hahaha
<nafisa> za tipe se delajo kletke za tiče
<nafisa> ne pa deviški pasovi
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<nafisa> nekej iz silikona mam zate
<CrazyLemon> kletka za tiča mi čist nč ne bo ščitla rit..tak da veš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> nafisa, je v modri barvi...zto je lohk komot za fantke :P
<CrazyLemon> nč..sky je omenjal smetano..tko da grem js jest tortice :D
<Sky[x]> jst pa palačinke :)
<nafisa> zdajle jest tortice? :o
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> dober tek
<nafisa> pol pa le prid
<sasa84> mislm d se en upa ;)
<sasa84> ne
<sasa84> nafisa, ti poštimej...jaz grem pa spat ;)
<sasa84> sej kle se neki delajo kao ne...v resnic bi jim pa pasal ;)
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> ja, verjetno bi jim
<nafisa> ne morš vedet, če nisi probu
<sasa84> res je :)
<sasa84> nč...nočko ;)
<nafisa> nočka :*
<sasa84> lepo se mejte :D
<sasa84> :*
<upd> sasa84
<sasa84> upd
<nafisa> o, družinski kolega je po tv
<upd> a ti greš jutri tja
<upd> tist v Novo mesto
<upd> k sm nek email dobil od prevajalcev
<sasa84> upd, noup...nimam cajta
<upd> hm okey
<sasa84> čeprou...bi šla rada :(
<sasa84> sam mam ful izpitov nasledn tedn
<upd> mja isto tu
<sasa84> pa tkoj gre skor en danm
<upd> jap :)
<sasa84> se bova kje drugje mogla pol vidt :D
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> heh ija :)
<upd> ^^
<sasa84> zdej pa res ...nočk ;)
<upd> kwaj bogdan
<upd> on
<upd> aa
<upd> bogdanov
<upd> bog dan on
<upd> sm dekodiru :)
<christooss_> wasap
<upd> waaa
<upd> !google youtube orange buffer color track
<Seniorita> YouTube - Blindfold method: Clarifications http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeV4dAw3WaU
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<upd> CrazyLemon
<upd> od kje lovdaš dokumentarce
<christooss_> demonoid ftw
<bogdanov> upd hehe sta ima
<upd> ma nič pametnega, poslušam srpskega bieberja
<christooss_> do tell
<christooss_> upd na demonoidu maš pomoje največ dokumentarcev
<christooss_> se mi zdi
<upd> ok tnx
<christooss_> če boš rabu invajt pa povej
<christooss_> ker je pol public pol private tracker
<christooss_> bogdanov a greš oa?
<upd> dj sendi invite
<bogdanov> christoss bom su k pojem
<christooss_> no prov
<CrazyLemon> upd ne loadam jih..gledam jih na YT
<upd> aja taku super
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> a se igra
<bogdanov> crazy aj ksn film nov
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> vanishing on 7th street
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ses
<bogdanov> pol odlocu avs uzev strojcino hp 614c
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss_> bogdanov ulet gor
<CrazyLemon> po moje da ne..ker za 60€ dobim samsung galaxy 5 z androidom :D
<CrazyLemon> še raj bi vidu da svojga prodam za 160€
<CrazyLemon> da si lahk enga druzga kupim :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> moderni majo
<bogdanov> windows !
<bogdanov> ;))
<bogdanov> christooss roger that :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov že..ampak windows phone 7
<CrazyLemon> ne pa windows mobile 6.0
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> bo 7.0
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> a se greš stavt da ne bo :D
<bogdanov> grem
<CrazyLemon> wp7 zahteva 1ghz proc
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ene druge neumne zahteve ma
<CrazyLemon> velikost zaslona etc.
<bogdanov> http://www.heroturko.org/h/hp-ipaq-614c-windows-mobile-7-for-PDA/
<bogdanov> eo
<bogdanov> :P
<Seniorita> hp ipaq 614c windows mobile 7 for PDA Megaupload MediaFire FileSonic Hotfile Rapidshare & Torrents Download
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> pust ti kaj zahteva
<bogdanov> windows 7 tud zahteva
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> dual core
<bogdanov> pa dela
<bogdanov> na p4
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> ti verjameš strani k se imenuje hero turko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> toj moj kolega
<bogdanov> iz turcije
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YajrLC3R_HA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nedeljko Bajic Baja - Nemoguca misija
<CrazyLemon> to poslušaj medtem k boš guglau "hp ipaq 614c windows phone 7"
<bogdanov> prvaaa ljubav zaborava nema
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy kva pa
<CrazyLemon> kako kva pa..kaj pa poslušaš jebote
<bogdanov> christooss_ nimam kle OS cist pozabu :SS
<bogdanov> crazy legenda
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyjvFNo3XKc
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Adil - Ne mogu bez tebe ja
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ta baje da ma ful hud glas
<bogdanov> poslus an
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sam zgleda
<bogdanov> k cigan
<bogdanov> sj zih je
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma ne morem js tega jaukanja poslušat :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aja ti raper
<bogdanov> jo jo mi smo najjaci
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> dej jojo en
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> pjd na fudexa
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> alpa
<bogdanov> mc romsek
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<CrazyLemon> romsek
<bogdanov> jo jo jst matic za jurja ti povem en vic
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> hahaha..legenda
<CrazyLemon> tip je za vsako irc bejbo naredu komad
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> smo bli 1x nek uzun skp
<bogdanov> kurba smo se nasmejal
<bogdanov> res gnoji
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: ARM programiranje ter IDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4825/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a vidva sta prijatla? jarana prava?
<bogdanov> jah ne
<bogdanov> kdo
<bogdanov> pa noce bit z mano jaran
<bogdanov> u kranju
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> dj ne laž človek..ulizau si se romšku da ti najde bejbo
<CrazyLemon> in pol kle neki bluziš
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> tip dela
<bogdanov> u lipi
<bogdanov> videoteka lipa
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> o komu se zdaj pogovarjata?
<christooss_> bogdanov slp
<CrazyLemon> nafisa o romšku
<nafisa> ok, nea poznam :D
<christooss_> a ni romšek v mehiki :)
<bogdanov> christooss nimam kle pizda
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne veš kakj zamujaš
<CrazyLemon> :/
<nafisa> kaj pa zamujam?
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000119777897
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> nega
<Seniorita> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela same bejbe ma za frendice
<CrazyLemon> in na prvem mestu salome
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jah alpa ti
<bogdanov> damjan murko
<bogdanov> na prvem mestu
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> damjan je car!
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov še eno reč čez damjana pa se bova zlasala..ejga kurba kva pa misliš da si
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> :)))))
<bogdanov> morm dt 1x
<bogdanov> video k sm ga snemu
<bogdanov> kj reku slikajte me z moje desne
<bogdanov> lepse strani
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> kdo je luka dobravc??? :S
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<nafisa> pa jaka racman :D hahaha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ni titlov na un film
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov za vsako vrstico ustaviš film
<CrazyLemon> in v translate.google.com
<CrazyLemon> vpišeš ter počakaš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> aha, racman je en povezan s klubom ...
<nafisa> a kdo pozna matevža peska?
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> res
<nafisa> ja, ok
<nafisa> sam vprašala sem, če ga kdo pozna
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa sam odgovoril da js ne :>
<upd> Greste k zdravniku, ki se zatopi v vaše izvide, in začutite, kako se je zdrznil. Dvigne pogled, obraz poklicno žalosten. Sočustvujoče spregovori:
<upd> "Bodite pogumni ... A vaši izvidi ... V krvi smo našli trisobno stanovanje z balkonom v središču Ljubljane.
<upd> wtf :)
<nafisa> ???
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> wtf++
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zastop
<bogdanov> k je on napisu to
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi js to napisu
<CrazyLemon> pol bi napisal dvosobno stanovanje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> hah
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> spet talam moje fotke
<upd> jah lejte to mene budala
<nafisa> to se morm odvadit
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> a usaj računaš na fotko
<nafisa> jst bi mela sam garsonjero
<nafisa> ne, ne računam
<upd> pol pa ne bo kuča posa kuča posao
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi mel garsonjero s pogledom na prešerca
<CrazyLemon> :$
<nafisa> jst bi bla pa v BTCju doma
<nafisa> veš kolk trgovin maš tam okol :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as ze biu u buger kingu
<bogdanov> :>>
<CrazyLemon> SISAJ KITU
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jutr grem
<bogdanov> at uzamm
<bogdanov> kj?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> dvojni whopper s sirom
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> jst sem zraven meka doma ... pa zraven kebaba ...
<nafisa> mam izbiro :D
<bogdanov> ah mek
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> mi smo napredni
<bogdanov> burger king
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> js ne jem več kebaba..k mu whopper ne seže do kolen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> Å¡eherzaaadaaaaaa tntnt
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<nafisa> jst pa jem kebab
<nafisa> se nažrem ko budalo pa še ostane mi ... za 3 €
<bogdanov> a piscancji
<nafisa> aha
<bogdanov> toj to :>
<CrazyLemon> piščančji je zakon
<nafisa> pa tud goveji ni slab, no
<bogdanov> jah kva pa
<bogdanov> sj nism muslim
<nafisa> ampak raj mam piščančjega
<bogdanov> da jem govejga
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> me zanima, kak bi bil ovčji
<CrazyLemon> jebeš govejga..js sm raj vegetarjanc pa jem piščančjega
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov> mesaj malaa svaku noc do zore
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> zanx extreme
<bogdanov> cist nabit zrce parti haha
<nafisa> saj mešam, bogdanov
<upd> aja
<bogdanov> nafisa pravilno
<bogdanov> upd ja
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> as bil tamo
<bogdanov> su sm pogledat ja
<bogdanov> sam je blo 16+
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> tko daj
<upd> slaba
<bogdanov> biu se crazy
<bogdanov> dol
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> jah nc
<CrazyLemon> tebe pa sploh niso pustil ane
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> vrebal smo 16
<bogdanov> letnce
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> a italjanke :)
<bogdanov> haha ma kaki
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> :))
<bogdanov> to ma
<bogdanov> crazy cez
<bogdanov> italjenke
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/sdram-pomnilniki-do-512mb/sd-ram-256-mb-133-mhz-oglas1273644539
<Seniorita> SD Ram 256 mb, 133 Mhz
<bogdanov> crazy zate k rabs
<bogdanov> HAHAA
<upd> ja k je mula 16 let stara pa en 30 let bajs zravn s 10kg zlata na seb
<CrazyLemon> js rabim 400mhz
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> sj dobr kr je 15+
<bogdanov> :PP
<upd> jap sam morš roko čez usta dat
<upd> don't ask why
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> a jim iz ust smrdi? :S
<upd> ne.
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> k boš velik bo zvedu
<upd> boš
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> crazy cak da prids u pobrteto
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> komi čakam
<CrazyLemon> da bom lahk tak k bogdanov
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> to nemors bit
<bogdanov> ces hrvt
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy kvas trd
<bogdanov> mam zate
<bogdanov> 128mb ddr400
<bogdanov> rabs?
<bogdanov> podarim
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ma nism trd majkemi da nism
<bogdanov> ok
<CrazyLemon> a ti pokažem? :S
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> prever?
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> no, CL ... skype ...
<nafisa> sam čak, da si nekej gor oblečem
<nafisa> ok, zgorn del mam spodoben
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzjrCqiShnw
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lepa Brena- Cuvala me mama  (spot)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110316_003201.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a sm ti reku da nism trd!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> omfg :D
<nafisa> jao ... ne verjamem
<nafisa> hlače morš met tko k jst zdajle
<CrazyLemon> in kako je to ?
<upd> ASCII Character	Description	URL-encoding
<upd> NUL	null character	%00
<upd> SOH	start of header	%01
<upd> STX	start of text	%02
<upd> ETX	end of text	%03
<upd> EOT	end of transmission	%04
<upd> ENQ	enquiry	%05
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<CrazyLemon> preklet flooder
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ajej no
<CrazyLemon> flooder!
<upd> madafaka
<upd> mja nism to hotu
<nafisa> no, CrazyLemon .. čakam :D
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ne verjamem, dokler ne vidim prek cam
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dost
<nafisa> pa hlače dol
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> hlače morš met tko k jst zdajle
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in kako je to ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš
<bogdanov> slab da caka
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> kako?
<nafisa> nimam jih gor
<nafisa> saj sem rekla, da sem se vsaj zgor približn spodobn oblekla
<upd> dj mene na skype
<upd> greva en uber cybersex
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja valda..pol k bogdanov vidi to fotko me bo zaceu pecat..že tko mi neke ljubezenske pesmi poje in mi je čist neprijetno :/
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> saj sem rekla, da prek cam ...
<nafisa> bi sam jst vidla
<nafisa> upd ... ne maram cybersexa
<upd> uh :)
<upd> nah non isem Å¡e probal tak da ne morem komentirat
<nafisa> jst pa sem
<nafisa> pa ni filinga
<upd> aj bolel
<upd> haha
<upd> itaq da ni
<nafisa> edino, če kdo obožuje, da ga drugi gledajo
<upd> mja :) kr neki to
<nafisa> ok ... na cam4 mam acc. k se ga napijem ...
<nafisa> pol pa biče iz omare
<nafisa> aja, ok ... to se tuki beleži
<nafisa> nam kle razlagala
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> loh pa gremo na offtopic
<nafisa> če bi kdo hotu vedet :D
<nafisa> apčih
<bogdanov> na zdravje
<nafisa> hvala
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ni filinga?? pol pa že nis uporabljala http://www.condomcountry.com.au/item/t-vib-usb-kit-10func.html
<CrazyLemon> tega
<Seniorita> Condom Country (Australia) - Super 10 function Computer/USB Vibrator
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> lepo
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a to ti uporablas
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> nimam keša za to
<nafisa> pa ni fore
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zakaj pa misliš da grem vedno ob 2h spat?
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> raje mam, da me moj namlati
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> dobra
<CrazyLemon> k takrat se vse začne
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> morm lulčkat
<CrazyLemon> golden shower!!
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/foto-prsato-in-ritasto-coco-zasacili-zgoraj-brez.html
<Seniorita> FOTO: Prsato in ritasto Coco zasačili zgoraj brez - Moškisvet.com
<CrazyLemon> tale je zate
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobra
<nafisa> dolgcajt
<nafisa> pa Å¡e zvezdice dajo prek
<CrazyLemon> res ne vem kaj je point zvezdic
<CrazyLemon> medtem k je na desni strani naga baba
<bogdanov> crvena zvezda
<nafisa> men pa nekej dons pirs nagaja
<nafisa> grrrr
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> ke v popku
<upd> v nosu
<upd> haha
<upd> aafdsfdsfsdafpdsfkpdsšafsd
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> adijo
<bogdanov> SFUKAL
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ! čist
<bogdanov> ddosi
<bogdanov> facebok
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> morm spat če ne bom spet eprovete v laboratoriju razbil
<upd> ma bom ddosu ta irc
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ok
<nafisa> ne, bogdanov ... nikjer tam ... :D
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> aydd
<bogdanov> aj
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-16
<bogdanov> sj cez 2 ure
<bogdanov> bos ustov
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> papa, upd ... lahko noč
<upd> gutten tah
<CrazyLemon> dobr dan tudi tebi
<upd> točno
<nafisa> bogdanov, pirs imam na enem skritem predelu
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk rečeš da je na ščegiju.....sj bogdanov itak ne ve kaj to je
<bogdanov> kulci
<bogdanov> sam res
<nafisa> :blush:
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov je bl vaško dete..on ve kam kj gre drugo pa opravi gravitacija
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> jem
<bogdanov> palacinke
<CrazyLemon> ma priden
<CrazyLemon> neda majka kok boš velik zrastu
<bogdanov> a bos
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> am ... jst sem drugače tud na kmetih gor rastla ...
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> slabih 15 let
<CrazyLemon> a ti si tudi iz kranja?
<nafisa> pognojil  so me dost :D lol
<nafisa> ne, nisem iz kranja
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> odakle si ti
<CrazyLemon> koper madafaka!
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> obcina ze
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne sj ne..okolica iz ene vasi :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ampak je Å¡e vedno koper madafaka!
<nafisa> jst sem iz kozjanskega hribovja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> seljak en
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> dj nehi k ti bom prpelau tono kokošjega dreka pred vrata
<CrazyLemon> pa boš ti vidu seljaka
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<bogdanov> LOOL
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> pol mas
<bogdanov> skoz
<bogdanov> jajc na oko
<bogdanov> pa tko
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> stari..js MAM jajca ja
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ne ko salzburg, a? :D
<CrazyLemon> salzburg? :D
<CrazyLemon> btw..že k smo pri tem da sm seljak pa to
<CrazyLemon> js sm pri 8-9ih letih mel doma ..kero žival...kdo bo uganu .:D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kokosko
<CrazyLemon> ma neki bolšega :D
<CrazyLemon> pa bolšega okusa tudi :p
<nafisa> Potem ko so se hokejisti Salzburga ustrašili gostovanja v Ljubljani in jo popihali čez Karavanke,
<nafisa> bla bla bla
<bogdanov> piscanc
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> povej crazy
<CrazyLemon> lol..ti si prov obseden s piscanci a :D
<bogdanov> as poljeprivrednik
<bogdanov> al nis
<nafisa> je pršlo ven:
<nafisa> red bull ti da krila, ne da ti pa jajc :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov srno :D
<bogdanov> ma ne seri
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aste golaz
<bogdanov> pol nardil
<CrazyLemon> res človek
<CrazyLemon> a-a..pol k je ful velika ratala
<bogdanov> as rasu pol z srno
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> namest brata
<bogdanov> srna?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> smo jo prodal enmu lovcu k jih je mel Å¡e ene par deset
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> biu kej u bedu?
<CrazyLemon> joku sm en teden
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> fakk :S
<CrazyLemon> ane :/
<nafisa> zakaj si jokal?
<bogdanov> navezan je biu na srno
<nafisa> ajej
<bogdanov> crazy a pol k poslusas
<nafisa> to je divja živalca
<bogdanov> komad od fredija ti moja srnica
<bogdanov> se spovnes
<bogdanov> :/
<nafisa> bi mogu v zidanem mostu videt, kako jih ma
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok takrat jočem..fuŁ
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> jih ima en full zagrajenih v gozd
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> i kes dobu
<bogdanov> srno
<nafisa> full ogromn plac
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ni divja žival..so pa neumne k skačejo po cesti :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov stari šli nabirat gobe pa so jo našli :D
<CrazyLemon> k je bla stara par dni
<bogdanov> a tos jo spizdu pol
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> to jo je pol mama srna iskala
<CrazyLemon> lol..niso jo nč spizdli
<CrazyLemon> matr jo je zapustila..če matr rodi dve srni..pol eno pusti :)
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> k drgac bi bla
<bogdanov> hrvatica
<bogdanov> ceb mela dve
<bogdanov> stekam
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> i kok let
<bogdanov> sjo meu
<bogdanov> kod kuce
<CrazyLemon> to se ne spomnem..vem da je bla kr dost velka k smo jo dal stran
<CrazyLemon> pa težka tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mela je pike po seb k bambi
<CrazyLemon> zato ji je tudi bilo ime bambi :D
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sam je bla pa zakon res
<CrazyLemon> sam mene je poslušala
<CrazyLemon> pa nonstop za mano je hodla
<bogdanov> as mu root
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa veš kako je piskala k sm jo klicu :D
<bogdanov> crazy a ti nedostaje kej?
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ma stari samo "sudo bambi pridi kuči " pa je blo to to
<CrazyLemon> tkoj je tekla
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa k je bla majhna smo jo na flaško hranli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> brez Å¡uimnikov
<nafisa> si pozabu?
<CrazyLemon> sjnonstop pišem šumnike :D
<bogdanov> charset-1250
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> charset-iso-8891-2
<CrazyLemon> charset-windows-1250
<CrazyLemon> ne me izzivat stari
<CrazyLemon> vse vem
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> morm te
<bogdanov> testat
<bogdanov> ce ubogas
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> kak je pa charset za v rit?
<CrazyLemon> charset-UFF
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ni UFA?
<CrazyLemon> jah.. nafisa to je odvisna od človeka do človeka
<CrazyLemon> pri bogdanovu je uff
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<nafisa> aja?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> grem mal kovino v meni pretrest
<CrazyLemon> enjoy :>
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> tko
<CrazyLemon> tko?
<CrazyLemon> thats it ?
<nafisa> ja
<CrazyLemon> matr je blo to hitro
<CrazyLemon> ti si hujsa k zajc
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> metuljček na pirsu dela čudeže
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a bogdanov lulček je kot metuljček ki dela čudežeeeeee?
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<nafisa> ni njegov lulček
<bogdanov> hah
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> lulcek metulcek
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEakMiDGKVw&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Haris Dzinovic - Stobom bi se opet napio
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hvRD9mUCmM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Бобан Рајовић - Један је живот /// Boban Rajovic Jedan je zivot Spot
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> dj čefur a boš nehu al kva
<bogdanov> nam
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sved tiho
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> dj da te naum zlasau !
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=42206794476&ref=ts#!/group.php?gid=42206794476&v=wall
<Seniorita> MILLION CLUB | Facebook
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ulet gremo
<bogdanov> na sakota
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jebote sako :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cefurka rox!
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kvaj to zurka
<bogdanov> pa bejbeeeee
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> a une wannabe paris hilton bejbe?
<CrazyLemon> dj nehi
<bogdanov> a djjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<bogdanov> nehiiii
<bogdanov> slatke mele
<bogdanov> male*
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> k se fensi delajo k tiste kurve k jim moraš dat 250€ za sex
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> a nimajo
<bogdanov> 5eu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> jah..take so te tvoje čefurke :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> gledam
<bogdanov> tko pijejo vodo
<bogdanov> a k tip casti
<bogdanov> kuj red bul vodke
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha..sj to je itak tipično :D
<bogdanov> jebiga tak je svet dons
<bogdanov> sj povsod isto
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sam saj placas hudi
<bogdanov> a ne kmeticam
<bogdanov> slovenskam
<bogdanov> jebiga nimas kej slovenke niso hudi
<CrazyLemon> ma raj plačam kmetici k pa neki wannabe hudi
<bogdanov> da nau kdo kej uzaljen
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> a djj
<bogdanov> crazyy
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> k se ji ego dvigne za 150% k ji nekdo plača pijačo
<CrazyLemon> puj kurva :D
<bogdanov> ma nj
<bogdanov> sam da guta
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> treba
<bogdanov> u srbijo
<bogdanov> da vids
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> treba v novi sad ne pa v srbijo :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> iz tm sm jst
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> na strand
<bogdanov> se suncat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu5U2YUEAqQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Baki B3 - Halo, Halo [ SPOT HQ ]
<bogdanov> eo crazyja
<bogdanov> na gliseru
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> novi sad beograd
<bogdanov> je noro za provod
<bogdanov> a zivot
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> stari..pol si ti busanc
<CrazyLemon> a kle se maš za srba
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> tip se je užalu ker je busanc :(
<CrazyLemon> sorry no..grem...adijo
<CrazyLemon> haha
 * CrazyLemon @ bed
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> Å¡ta imaa
<bogdanov> :>
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> jst včer kr zaspala ...
<BigWhale> jest ponavad vsak dan zaspin
<BigWhale> zaspim
<nafisa> kr zmanjkalo me je
<nafisa> in sedaj zelo pomanjkljivo oblečena jem zajtrk ... ker se mi že mal mudi
<BigWhale> mudi?
<nafisa> delat morm it
<BigWhale> oh, that
<nafisa> that that
<BigWhale> kakat me
<BigWhale> brb
<nafisa> dobr opravi
<nafisa> grem jst ... lepo se imejte ... papa :*
<christooss_> jo jo
<christooss_> a obstaja kšna aplikacija, k ti prikaže kolk različne aplikacije "porabijo" internetne povezave
<andrejpan> kje se tle naštima kritično spodnjo mejo baterije
<andrejpan> trenutno mi čaka do ničle in se potem ugasne
<andrejpan> rabim pa funkcijo, da se mi hibernira in ne uniči celega dela, grrrrrrrrrr
<christooss_> a maš when criticaly low hibernate
<andrejpan> tole ne dela
<christooss_> mam rešitev
<christooss_> i think
<christooss_> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<christooss_> odpri gconf editor pa odplavaj na /apps/gnome-power-manager/thresholds/
<christooss_> sam default je 10% cko da nevem kako teb ne dela
<christooss_> mogoče tud time low probi spremenit
<christooss_> oz un action je važn za "hibernacijo"
<christooss_> tist zvečej tud
<andrejpan> http://tp0x45.blogspot.com/2009/01/critically-low-battery-settings-ubuntu.html
<Seniorita> little bit of everything...: Critically Low Battery Settings (Ubuntu 8.04) on Dell Vostro Laptop
<andrejpan> upam, da bo delal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] t3ch: Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<napsy> zna kdo tu django?
<Grega> jaz, mogoce
<Grega> oz. sem znal, pa sem potem zamenjal framework
<napsy> obstaja kje neka funkcija, ki jo django izvrsi preden se loteva teh modelov pa view-ev
<napsy> ?
<Grega> kaksna funkcija?
<Grega> middleware je verjetno to kar isces
<napsy> a-a, najdu
<napsy> __init__.py
<BigWhale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/736044
<Seniorita> Bug #736044 in unity: “GTK falls back to default theme”
<BigWhale> a je to sam pr men?
<CrazyLemon> christooss__
<CrazyLemon> nethogs
<CrazyLemon> zelo fajn cli app :)
<christooss__> CrazyLemon hudo
<christooss__> tnx
<christooss__> dela as planed :)
<CrazyLemon> np :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi js sm se matral in iskal tak app :)
<CrazyLemon> nč...brb
<Grega> my latest tweets se posloveni...?
<napsy> o god
<napsy> spam na info@
<CrazyLemon> nč novega
<CrazyLemon> ah ni to spam
<napsy> :)
<napsy> bos odgovoru
<napsy> men se ne da vec pisat :)
<CrazyLemon> sm že
<napsy> kul :)
<sasa84> elow
<CrazyLemon> lej jo k Å¡prica dan odprte kode!
<CrazyLemon> nesarmnica!
<CrazyLemon> lol..tole je pa podobno nesarmici :D
<BigWhale> mesarmica pomen, da je filana paprika
<BigWhale> al pa neki
<nafisa> filana paprika ... njama
<nafisa> sam tista, k jo jst al pa moja mama nrdi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa ti delaš v bližini Kp? šrpicaš dan odprte kode? :P
<BigWhale> nafisa, s filano papriko je tko k s potico... mama al pa babica zmeri najboljso nardi...
<BigWhale> zato k si je navajen
<nafisa> ne ne ... jst tud dobro nrdim :)
<sasa84> moja babica nrdi best potico evr
<nafisa> jst pa redko potico jem
<nafisa> pa jo imamo full velikokrat
<nafisa> sam men sladke stvari ne grejo zlahka po požiralniku
<nafisa> depressed :D dej no ... saj ni tko hudo ...
<sasa84> ooo, že dva dni nažigam en in ist komad :D
<nafisa> haha ... mi je znano :D
<nafisa> a kdo pozna dejan vasiljevic?
<nafisa> http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-quake-2011/beforeafter.htm
<Seniorita> ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after
<kubanc> ej, kje v Nm bo potekal dan odprte kode?
<sasa84> am... nek center...kwa je že
<sasa84> kubanc,  kcjt
<kubanc> kulturni center janeza trdine
<kubanc> :P
<sasa84> v mali dvorani :P
<sasa84> http://student.fis.unm.si/?p=43
<Seniorita> 1. Dan odprte kode FIÅ  | Å tudentski portal FIÅ 
<kubanc> hvala
<sasa84> ni pene
 * sasa84 požgečka BigWhale 
<kubanc> a mi zna kdo tole razlozit:
<kubanc> o make the hexagonal pattern in Figure 4 we wish to attach a large number of hexagons together by their corners, and so we designate the six corners of our hexagon as attachment points by pointing to each and pressing a button.
<kubanc>  as attachment points by pointing to each and pressing a button.
<kubanc> kaj misli z each....
<kubanc> oz.  z  by pointing to each
<kubanc> http://www.guidebookgallery.org/articles/sketchpadamanmachinegraphicalcommunicationsystem
<Seniorita> GUIdebook > Articles > &ldquo;Sketchpad: A man-machine graphical communication system&rdquo;
<kubanc> da so koti šesterkotnika točke, katere jih vzamemo kot točke, ki jih bomo uporabili za dodajanje naslednjih likov...?
<nafisa> da hoče okol dodat veliko 6kotnikov
<nafisa> to je pol, kot bi sestavljal prostorski lik, ne 2D?
<kubanc> ma fakn je cudno za prevest..
<nafisa> nvm ... čudno je to napisano
<nafisa> kaj Å¡ele za prevest
<kubanc> sej do tle se gre....
<kubanc> Za izris končnega lika kot je prikazan na sliki 4, moramo večje število šestero-kotnikov spojiti skupaj glede na njihove kote, zato določimo vse kote šestero-kotnika kot pritrdilne toče,
<bogdanov> kubanc a laufa pol
<kubanc> bogdanov, a comp?
<bogdanov> ja
<kubanc> ja, potem je spet normalno zalavfal
<kubanc> ko 2 drugic vzel vn BIOS baterijo..
<bogdanov> no kul :>
<kubanc> jap
<kubanc> ej kako bi si razlagal besedo. We n ow file away...
<kubanc> shranimo...
<kubanc> al to z file away misli kej drizga...
<CrazyMelon> lp
<zdobersek> ciao
<CrazyMelon> come?
<bajdec> hello everybody! :D
<CrazyMelon> ciao ragazzo!
<kubanc> hey
<nafisa> ciao
<nafisa> bene
<nafisa> e tu?
<CrazyMelon> male..molto male
<zdobersek> que cosa!?
<nafisa> najboljša je: che cazzo :D
<CrazyMelon> nn če nessuna cosa..samo ovce
<nafisa> kje maš ovce?
<CrazyMelon> evo ovce..ena pravkar joinala
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> jebemte
<bajdec> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si biw prej u kopru?
<alyosha> z tvojim "plavim" avtom?
<alyosha> CrazyMelon
<CrazyMelon> če je 'prej' cca. 2.40 nazaj
<CrazyMelon> pol ja
<alyosha> ob 3h30
<alyosha> tam pri luki
<CrazyMelon> ob dveh 30 sm Å¡ou mimo tam tebe
<CrazyMelon> nism danes bil niti blizu luke
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> iz krožnega vn brez zmigavca iz notranjega pasa direkt vn
<nafisa> aly, a s ovca?
<alyosha> jebemte:D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: ne ne..to sm naredu samo tam pri pokopališču
<zdobersek> divjaki
<CrazyMelon> ko greš na hitro cesto
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> ejejej
<alyosha> banda hudičeva
<alyosha> nafisa:  ne ne jaz sem bolj koza
<CrazyMelon> drugače vedno dam žmigavc..če je tako večje krožišče
<nafisa> ajaaaaa
<alyosha> ma še vedno greš direkt vn iz notranjega
<nafisa> lej ... saj se loh greš vseen past zraven naših ovčk
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: kaj ma to veze :D
<alyosha> owke owke bom..samo drugi dan ker je dz danes
<CrazyMelon> nestoj se mi vključit na zunanji pas
<alyosha> kaj kaj ma to veze
<alyosha> zbil te bom drugič:D
<CrazyMelon> pa ne bo blo nič hudega
<alyosha> ti bi bil kriv!
<alyosha> povej kdaj greš tu mimo da pridem po kupinček:D
<CrazyMelon> ma udri sine...še posebi če ni moj avto
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<alyosha> kuponček
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bi mogu ne
<alyosha> zdj ki mam tak bolj u izi awto:D
<alyosha> malo izkoristit to
<alyosha> krožna u kopru
<alyosha> pomoje u enem dnevu nardiš lahko eno 5-10 prometnih da so oni krivi
<alyosha> in to ne da neki izsiliš ampak samo uno
<alyosha> da ne paziš na njih kako vozijo
<alyosha> pač voziš popravilih:D
<CrazyMelon> to lahko narediš tako da pač..zablokiraš pred enim audijem/bmwjem
<alyosha> tudi:D
<CrazyMelon> in pač on je kriv..ker ni upošteval varnostne razdalje
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> tako je
<alyosha> zadaj je vedno on kriv
<alyosha> al pa na kriziscu greš u rikverc u njega.D
<alyosha> poln si ti trikov melona:D
<alyosha> kaj si u Å¡oli da si melon?
<nafisa> alyosha, a to CL dela al kuko?
<alyosha> nafisa:  da bi vedla ti kaj use on dela
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ena od teh je tudi to ja
<alyosha> izsiljuje prometne
<alyosha> pa kasira
<nafisa> ojoj
<alyosha> sram ga bilo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> dej človek nestoj lupat
<CrazyMelon> ker se tukaj smejem sredi predavanj
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<CrazyMelon> in zgledam k budala k se smeje računalniku
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> med predavnji na ircu
<alyosha> kaj tam maste usi laptope a?:D
<alyosha> ki ste računalničarji:d
<CrazyMelon> pa Å¡e to ni vse..moram celo zapiske delat
<CrazyMelon> ker jih moram objavit na wikiju
<nafisa> hehe
<CrazyMelon> ma ni nas tolko..ene 5jih je na laptopu
<alyosha> kašni so ti to računalničarji da pišejo na roke
<alyosha> zapiske
<alyosha> tej neboj onardili sigurno:DD
<CrazyMelon> ma ne..samo js danes delam
<CrazyMelon> drugi trije manjkajo
<CrazyMelon> ki so z mano napisani
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, piše, da si v sežani ...
<nafisa> hmmmm
<CrazyMelon> nafisa: sej sem
<nafisa> a si?
<alyosha> tip se Å¡ola:D
<alyosha> kolko maste predavanj?
<CrazyMelon> nafisa: jp
<alyosha> mislim na teden
<alyosha> kolko dni?
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: 5dni
<alyosha> usak dan mona??
<nafisa> uh ... končno je pol 1x IP prov pokazalo :D hahaha
<CrazyMelon> sicer v petek so sam vaje
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: ja
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> in kolko časa?
<alyosha> mislim tko
<alyosha> 3 4 5h?
<alyosha> dnevno?
<alyosha> in kaj potnih stroskow ne dobiš a?:DD
<CrazyMelon> včeraj sm mel od 13-19ih
<CrazyMelon> tko nekje
<CrazyMelon> danes od 15-18
<CrazyMelon> jutri od 18-21
<CrazyMelon> v petek 14-16 vaje
<nafisa> to maš urnik, ko da izredno delaš :D
<CrazyMelon> res je...to je lepota sežane
<CrazyMelon> ni zjutraj predavanj :D
<alyosha> mnja samo tko
<alyosha> preveč je tega
<alyosha> usak dan moras gor hodit
<alyosha> sem mislu bolj uno 2x na teden:D
<alyosha> kolko porabiš na mesec za benz?
<alyosha> ni to kar tako jebotte
<CrazyMelon> ni malo ne
<CrazyMelon> en tank je za cca. 6 tripov :D
<CrazyMelon> torej ~600km
<alyosha> ja ti še ki hodiščez slo.:D
<alyosha> bi prisparaw en trip sigurno
<alyosha> cez italijo
<alyosha> sepravi das mona 200€ na mesec za benz
<alyosha> jebotte
<CrazyMelon> ma sj bom reku en vikend bratrancu da gremo na pivo v sežano pa da mi usput še pokaže
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> pot
<alyosha> pa reku sem ti človek nimaš kaj falit:D
<CrazyMelon> ma pusti ti to
<alyosha> če je andro najdu iz prvo
<alyosha> pol nemoraš si take sramote delat:D
<alyosha> je res da je klical 3x umes:D
<alyosha> ma je najdu iz prve:D
<CrazyMelon> haha
<alyosha> pizda kko mi ta router gre na kurac
<alyosha> čim dam neki malo več stvari da prenese
<alyosha> zašteka in me vrze dol
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> in to malo več je nwem 200mb še ne
<alyosha> smrad smrdljivi
<CrazyMelon> reku sm ti
<CrazyMelon> wrt54gl
<alyosha> samo res bom mogu to nabavit
<CrazyMelon> tle en tip dau glavo na laptop
<alyosha> zdj ko se odselimo dol
<CrazyMelon> in zaspau
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> kaj maste?
<alyosha> predmet?
<CrazyMelon> računalniške komunikacije
<alyosha> ql
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> trenutno neki govori o formatu ipv4 datagrama
<alyosha> kaj se učite zdj?:D
<alyosha> widis widis
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> včeraj sm mel na spletnih tehnologijah CSS
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> css je zakon:D
<alyosha> je povedaw?:D
<alyosha> zdj je velika moznost da me bo vrglo dol:D
<alyosha> sem dal u 3h delih nalagat prek routerja:D bomo vidli če bo zdrzal:D
<kubanc> a kdo ve, ce se lahko v open officu, recimo da imam jst v oklepaju (glej slika 6), da je to povezava na sliko 6
<kubanc> oz. ce bom jst spremenil ime slika 6 na slika 7
<kubanc> se bo tudi spremenilo glej slika 7
<alyosha> nebi vedu
<alyosha> pomoje se da
<alyosha> isto kot nardis povezavo na meniju..da ko kliknes te vrze dol
<CrazyMelon> povezava se že da dat..samo ne vem če te bo vrglo na pravo vsebino
<alyosha> to pa ja..da bo samo menjalo ko menjaš ime slike je bolj težka
<alyosha> bo mogu crazy sprogramirat nov OoO:D
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> CrazyMelon:  kašen letnik si ti zdj? 2. 1.? 3.??:D
<CrazyMelon> ne vem niti js
<nafisa> kera izjava
<nafisa> mende ja veš
<CrazyMelon> resnična izjava
<CrazyMelon> danes mam predavanja  za prvi letnik
<CrazyMelon> jutri za drugi
<CrazyMelon> torej..kateri letnik sm ?
<nafisa> aja, tooooo
<CrazyMelon> to ja
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ah, mamo mi tud za tretji letnik v prvem predavanja
<alyosha> ma si kao pogojno u drugem
<alyosha> al kako to rečete:D
<alyosha> vi Å¡kolovani:d
<alyosha> da bolše prašam:D kolko lez hodiš že gor na fax:D
<nafisa> so nam izbirne kr iz tretjih letnikov nadeval
<nafisa> verjetno je drugo leto?
<alyosha> lahko tudi tretje:D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: ajoj
<CrazyMelon> ne prašaj
<CrazyMelon> predolgo :P
<CrazyMelon> ampak še vedno pod povprečjem!
<CrazyMelon> povprečje je pa 7 let da dobiš diplomo
<CrazyMelon> :P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> jst sem že tud dolgo
<nafisa> pa se mi ne da več :((
<nafisa> ker fax ... pa delo ... ker če ne bi delala, se ne bi mogla živet ... pa je že eno od obojega dost utrujajoče, kaj šele oboje skupaj
<bajdec> eno stvar bi prašu..
<bajdec> na ebuddy  potegnem dol .jad za LG etna na telefoni pa napiše da je nepravilen deskriptor. Kdo ve, kaj je narobe?
<CrazyMelon> a ti ni zadnjič miha odgovoru ?
<kubanc> fak, kako bi si drgac razlagal: by pointing...
<kubanc> z nakazom...
<kubanc> z poudarkom
<nafisa> ammm ... ni tako, da na LGju delajo .jar?
<kubanc> By pointing to the corner of one hexagon
<CrazyMelon> kaj pa želiš?
<CrazyMelon> da z miško pokaže na kot hexagona ?
<alyosha> majku mu jebem u usta
<kubanc> hm, takrat se ni blo miske :D
<kubanc> lol
<alyosha> če jaz ta router ne razbijem res
<kubanc> By pointing to the corner of one hexagon, pressing a button, and then pointing to the corner of another hexagon, we can fasten those corners together, because these corners have been designated as attachment points. I
<CrazyMelon> s čim pa pol pointaš če ne z miško
<CrazyMelon> :D
<kubanc> z svetlobnim pereseom
<CrazyMelon> oh đizs
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> ja jeba je zgodovina :D
<alyosha> CrazyMelon:  povej ti meni se enkrat uni router
<alyosha> kak oje ze
<alyosha> wgrtsmtng?
<CrazyMelon> wrt54gl
<CrazyMelon> poglej v comshopu
<CrazyMelon> nekje sm vidu da je 54€
<CrazyMelon> drugi pa izkoriščajo pa nabijejo ceno čez 60€
<CrazyMelon> nč..grem js
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, wrt54gl, that's the router men :D
<kubanc> jst ga mam tud
<kubanc> masinca dela odlicno...
<kubanc> pa dd-wrt firmware
<alyosha> pizda jz sem mislu ne
<alyosha> da bo kaj bolse ko bom dal dd-wrt
<alyosha> samo je isti kurac
<alyosha> sepravi je router hardversko u pizdi
<alyosha> nek asus acer al neko jajce podobno
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> dam prenašat nvem 200 datotek 100mb use skupaj in kr zmrzne
<christooss__> alyosha wrt54gl ftw!!
<alyosha> mi je pa čudno da ne vedno...enkrat ja enkrat ne
<alyosha> ja sj ze nabiram denar:D
<alyosha> 48€ na mimovrste
<alyosha> oz. 47,25:D
<christooss__> sam res drži ceno :)
<christooss__> star router sam kurc k je eden boljši
<christooss__> boljših
<nafisa> men je jogurt v hladilniku zmrznu ... morm dat hlajenje na manj :D
<alyosha> christooss__:  vidim da res ki čisto usi rečejo tega naj nabavim:D
<alyosha> jaz pa ne poslušam pa sem kupu neko jajce:D
<kubanc> jst sm kupu asus, USB support...
<alyosha> je pa res no da sem kupu ze kasno leto dve nazaj
<kubanc> crknu po 1,3 leta delovne dobe...
<kubanc> asus sucks
<kubanc> lynksis je zadeva...
<alyosha> kubanc:  ta asus ki ga mam tu doma je bil 5x na popravilu
<alyosha> netgear sem pol nabavu je tudi bolj tako
<nafisa> tega mamo pa mi tud
<kubanc> alyosha, mojmu se je cist zjebalo, kot da di bil v diskacu so zacele lucke utripat
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> kot zgleda je vecina uprava ubuntu-si za wrt54gl
<alyosha> je bolši ko ta asus samo ma neke motnje ko kaj tikaš nastavitve kr zmrzne in se nti povezat ne moraš več na njega...
<kubanc> thumb up for wrt54gl
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tako ja
<kubanc> _|
<alyosha> zdj bomo vidli u 5ek če dobim € ga grem nabavit:D
<kubanc> drgac pa v racunalniskih novicah je tud en lynksis zlo dobr ocenjen
<alyosha> jooj zdj da vidimo sem dal s5 nalagat:D
<alyosha> če ostanem al če padem:D
<alyosha> kako prek terminala kopiraš več datotek skupaj?
<alyosha> da bi recimo kopiral test.html in test.gif
<alyosha> u enem ukazu
<alyosha> kašna vejca al kaj?
<alyosha> al samo presledki
<nafisa> uh ... se ne spomnem ... smo lani to jemali
<nafisa> pa nikol nisem rabla
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> http://ss64.com/osx/cp.html
<Seniorita> cp
<nafisa> poglej, če kaj v helpu piše
<alyosha> da vidimo:D
<nafisa> jst jem jogurt z nožem
<alyosha> nič ne piše tu o več datotekah
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-fi | -n] [-pvX] Source_file Target_file
<nafisa>       cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-fi | -n] [-pvX] Source_file(s) Target_Folder
<alyosha> to use vem
<alyosha> pravim ti da bi dve ddatoteke skupaj
<alyosha> kopiral
<alyosha> različne datoteke
<nafisa> zgleda, da brez vejc
<alyosha> buu
<nafisa> kaj pa če daš vmes && ?
<alyosha> bom probal pa bom vidu
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> cp bla.doc && cp tinkatonka.jpg?
<alyosha> pomoje samo presledek brez nič
<alyosha> zdj bom probal
<nafisa> tko ne bi Å¡lo?
<kubanc> a ni samo en &
<alyosha> nic nerabi:D
<alyosha> samo presledek
<alyosha> sudo cp test.html test.gif /home/
<nafisa> al pasamo en je?
<kubanc> ne pomoje bi blo cp bla.txt bla2.txt
<alyosha> tako ja
<kubanc> aja ne ni
<alyosha> ni neka umetnost ne:D
<nafisa> probaš pa vidiš
<nafisa> sam nekej, kar ni Å¡koda :D
<nafisa> če se kaj zajebe :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nič ni škoda.D
<alyosha> eko s5 router na testu:D
<alyosha> bomo vidli če bo zdrzal
<kubanc> oz. tkole je cel stavek: cp "bla1 bla2 bla3" "targerFolder"
<nafisa> morm it v BTC
<alyosha> 800 datotek
<nafisa> bom pol vprašala, kaj ste pogruntal
<nafisa> :P
<alyosha> kubanc:  ne rabi "
<kubanc> alyosha, ja to vem
<alyosha> usaj meni zdj ni rablo no
<nafisa> papa :*
<alyosha> aja:D
<kubanc> to sm dal zato da se vidijo ukazi
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> D
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> oz. kaj se kje drzi
<kubanc> da nebi mislis da je bla1 source file, bla2 pa target folder
<alyosha> jaja
<alyosha> ql je ql
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ?
<alyosha> nema limuna:D
<alyosha> prej je bil u Å¡oli
<alyosha> pa je Å¡ow offline
<alyosha> če je šow direkt domow še ni prišu:D
<kubanc> aja, mam eno idejo, da bi postavl sskj kanal :D
<alyosha> sskj?
<alyosha> slovar
<kubanc> jo
<kubanc> vpises besedo in vola :D
<kubanc> al volla
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> lol
<alyosha> opa:D
<alyosha> zanimivo to
<alyosha> joj učit bi se mogu:D
<alyosha> fašizem nacizem boljševizem:D
<alyosha> jebemtish:D
<alyosha> al je boljšivizem?:D
<alyosha> buu:D
<kekec> boljše
<kekec> ej, translators, kako se prevede "repository" v slo.?
<alyosha> seveda ker so boljševiki ne boljšiviki:D
<alyosha> !google en sl repository
<Seniorita> Version control repository - Second Life Wiki http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Version_control_repository
<alyosha> al ne
<kekec> lol
<alyosha> !translate en sl repository
<Seniorita> skladišče
<alyosha> tako:D
<kekec> :)
<kekec> danke
<alyosha> bite
<kekec> bitte*
<kekec> hehe
<alyosha> ah sem se samo 3 tedne uču:D
<kubanc> ja samo to je prevod
<kubanc> ne razlaga
<kekec> !translate sl de hvala
<Seniorita> Dank
<alyosha> c c c ni to prav
<alyosha> :D
<kekec> tko se loh učiš :D
<kubanc> ne bo slo
<kekec> !translate sl ge hvala
<Seniorita> hvala
<kekec> eh
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> danke
<kekec> raj si ne bom bruk delu tuki
<kekec> khm
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> samo kako je to prevedlo res
<alyosha> !translate sl de hvala
<Seniorita> Dank
<alyosha> Dank mona
<alyosha> !translate de sl Dank
<Seniorita> hvala
<alyosha> !translate de sl Danke
<Seniorita> hvala
<alyosha> buu
<kekec> !translate sl ch prosim
<Seniorita> prosim
<christooss__> de = denmark?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mozno
<kekec> ne bi smel bit
<alyosha> !gogole prevajalec
<alyosha> dajmo Seniorita
<kekec> !translate sl jp potres
<Seniorita> potres
<alyosha> おかげで
<alyosha> to bi blo:D
<alyosha> lih sem na prevajalniku:D
<alyosha> prebere se pa: Okage de
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> !translate jp sl Okage de
<alyosha> dobr je ta prevajalnik:D lih zdj en dan sem poslušal
<alyosha> kako prevaja.D
<Seniorita> okage
<kubanc> !translate jp sl konishua
<Seniorita> konishua
<alyosha> samo kako ne dela
<alyosha> mislim
<kekec> haha  fail
<alyosha> kaj je omejena Seniorita  na neke določene jezike
<alyosha> al kako?
<kubanc> translage cro sl jelinčič
<kubanc> !translage cro sl jelinčič
<alyosha> lol:D
<alyosha> boga Seniorita  bo padla:d
<alyosha> jo preveč mučimo
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> !translate  slo en Pahor kokain
<Seniorita> Pahor cocaine
<kubanc> !translate  slo en Pahor rad kokain
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> Pahor number of cocaine
<kubanc> haha :D
<alyosha> lol
<kubanc> a dej nehi no
<kubanc> pa ne mors
<kekec> kko pa se prevede 3rd party v slo.?
<kubanc> number of cocain :D
<kekec> recimo 3rd party repository
<kubanc> tretji rajh
<kubanc> :D
<kekec> haha
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> :)
<alyosha> ej a ve kdo kaj o ploščicah:D
<alyosha> teh za na tla:D
<alyosha> kolko je treba viška kupit?
<christooss__> to smo že enkrat prevedl
<alyosha> pa a se lahko use da na talno gretje al treba kja pazit?:D
<christooss__> bemo spomin u kurcu
<alyosha> ni lih kanal za taka uprasanja:D samo lahko je kdo lih renoviral:D
<kekec> apt-get install ploščice
<kekec> evo zdej ni več off topic :P
<christooss__> sudo !!
<kekec> ne ker je loginan kot root
<kekec> sudo -s, because i'm a fearless bastard :D
<christooss__> aaa
<christooss__> ok pol pa kul
<alyosha> lol:D
<kekec> root je korenski uporabnik po slovensko ane?
<christooss__> zato pa seniorita ni znala prevest is slo v ger
<christooss__> k ne smeš z njo delat v admin acc
<christooss__> root = korenina
<christooss__> root user
<kekec> sam vrjetn ni koreninski uporabnik ane
<christooss__> = korenski uporabn
<christooss__> oz bl koreninski :P
<kekec> to je vrjetn sam simon ašič če ma linux
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> nice one
<christooss__> nč grem jst
<kekec> čauči :D
<christooss__> se vidmo pol
<kekec> jp
<alyosha> pizda neki bi jedu
<alyosha> smao nesmem mona učiraj sem šow na vago po doooolgo časa
<alyosha> sem skoraj padu dol:DD
<alyosha> ni crazy neumen ko pravi da mora pazit kolko je:D
<kekec> a sm js edini presuh tuki?
<kekec> js se ne morm zredit -.-'
<alyosha> prenajedaj se tko ko jz:d
<alyosha> 300g sira pohanega 800g pomfrija pa 500g francoske solate:D
<alyosha> za kosilo:D
<alyosha> za zajtr eno škatlo unih kakavovih pačk od merkatorja...kko so dobre:D
<kekec> kere to? KERE TO? :d
<alyosha> pol za večirjo pa še tko kašn paket napolitank pa kašna jajca pa tkO:D
<alyosha> se kaj se najde:D
<alyosha> une veš ko so jih meli ful časa nazaj
<alyosha> jz se spomnem ko sem bil majhen sem jih jedu
<alyosha> okrogle podolgovate
<kekec> ne, js sm Å¡e vedno mejhn :/
<alyosha> filane z kakavom
<alyosha> oz. neko kremo
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<kekec> ajaaaaa une za sladoled kao
<alyosha> čaki da najdem sliko
<alyosha> ma kao neki
<kekec> sam da jih noben ne da v sladoled
<alyosha> okoli ki je
<kekec> jaaaa
<alyosha> samo so filane
<kekec> čokolada okol pa uno trdo od napolitanke
<alyosha> niti niso one za u sladoled:D
<kekec> ma ja
<alyosha> tko nekako ja
<alyosha> okrogle
<alyosha> dolge
<kekec> ubistvu valj
<alyosha> tako ja:D
<kekec> ja vem, vem :)
<alyosha> ugalvnem
<alyosha> te so dobre merkator jih dela zdj
<alyosha> in so fucking dobre:D
<alyosha> samo so lih uno za enkratno uporabo cela kutija:d
<kekec> fucking kupu jih bom :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 1,1€
<alyosha> Å¡e poceni so
<alyosha> mm štekaš ti kaj skype..meni je tko kr tuj:D
<alyosha> bi rad najdu log od danes
<alyosha> smo meli en grupni chat:D
<alyosha> in zdj ko gledam pri enemju od članov ni tega loga umes
<alyosha> a so kje nabrani usi logi skupaj?
<alyosha> ma too najdu:D
<alyosha> recent chats:D
<kekec> :D cool
<kekec> nee nimam časa za skype heh
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> meni je ql za se zmenit kaj
<alyosha> da ni treba hodit okoli
<kekec> ja sam men se mami dere uzad pa nočm da kdo sliš
<kekec> haha
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<kekec> "pejt dol s kompa"
<kekec> "pejt perilo obest"
<alyosha> sj to se povsod kdo dere:D
<alyosha> al mama al zena al punca
<alyosha> :D
<kekec> "zlož posodo iz stroja"
<kekec> pol pa Å¡e sestra:
<kekec> "en virus mam speeet"
<alyosha> lool:D
<alyosha> virus mona:D
<kekec> ma ja
<alyosha> kako je to lepo na linuxu:D
<kekec> jp :D
<kekec> milina
<alyosha> ne pa u winih ko moras pazit use kaj klikaš
<kekec> zanč mi je ena sošolka rekla
<kekec> "ej js sm virus dobila k sm preveč vlekla, kaj zdej"
<kekec> in js sam tko u smeh
<alyosha> loool
<alyosha> reči da naj povleče še malo pri tebi bo šow virus proč:DD
<kekec> haha j
<kekec> ja
<alyosha> maš protivirusno sredstvo:D
<alyosha> če bo dovolj ustrajna:D
<kekec> hehe, khm khm
<CrazyLemon> wacaaaaaaap
<alyosha> ooo limun:D
<alyosha> te ni burja odpihala:D
<kekec> :D kje si
<CrazyLemon> sm hiter a stari :D
<alyosha> ma turbo
<kekec> kko je ime najbolj rumenem kitajcu?
<kekec> Li Mun
<alyosha> lol:D
<alyosha> kaj si sow direkt prej ko si se odjavu?
<CrazyLemon> Pozdravljeni, Dražen,
<CrazyLemon> vabim vas, da mi sporočite svojo mobilno številko. Preverili bomo, kateri paket bi bil za vas najbolj optimalen.
<alyosha> 45min mona:D
<CrazyLemon> naj mi zdej nekdo pove
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga rabijo mojo telefonsko
<alyosha> pozdravljen:D
<CrazyLemon> da mi svetuje kateri paket rabim
<CrazyLemon> mislim...bullshit
<alyosha> da te nazove pol:D
<CrazyLemon> ja sej
<alyosha> pa da ti reklame pošiljajo:D
<alyosha> mogoče te bo zmuval še:D
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič me  je tip 4x klicau
<kekec> mogoče si mu všeč
<alyosha> lahko pa je cura kašna
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> jebote
<CrazyLemon> in me spraševau vprašanja
<CrazyLemon> sej je cura
<alyosha> dol jih dela dosti
<alyosha> pa no
<CrazyLemon> urška neki..
<alyosha> ke tip
<kekec> aja urška
<kekec> dej cifro
<kekec> :P
<CrazyLemon> Urška Košir
<CrazyLemon> Center za pomoč naročnikom
<CrazyLemon> Mobitel, d. d.
<alyosha> pa še koširjeva je:D
<CrazyLemon> guglaj cifro
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa kaj na mobitel si Å¡ow?
<CrazyLemon> Hi Dražen M.,
<CrazyLemon> A new device named "LaptopFAXwifi" logged into your Facebook account (16. marec 2011 ob 8:43) from Ljubljana, NO REGION, SI (IP=88.200.57.130). (Note: This location is based on information from your ISP or wireless provider.)
<alyosha> a si jedu 3pe pa x-e pred ambasado al kuga?:D
<CrazyLemon> sm hud a
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ti si cel CIA
<alyosha> :D
<kekec> ja to mam js tut
<CrazyLemon> ma cia iz pussy
<kekec> to ti na mail pošlje, men pride v junk lol
<alyosha> to majo samo uni FB friki:p
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js sm na mobitel Å¡ou cca. leto pa pou nazaj :)
<alyosha> jaz to ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> ker je samo mobitel mel htc hiro
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa prašam te a si znorel al kuga?:D
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> sj  si pravu ja.D
<alyosha> hahaha.D
<kekec> jaz tebe vprašam
<alyosha> zdj moraš pa še eno leto tam gnit:D
<CrazyLemon> pa še takrat je blo dost €
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je blo ok če je naročnina 19€
<alyosha> ma mobitel sux:D
<alyosha> mene so nategnuli
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa ni več €
<alyosha> pol sem pa jaz njihh:D
<CrazyLemon> in razmišljam o simobilu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa sem jim zdj dolzen 300€:D
<alyosha> jebemti moneto:D
<alyosha> pa tujino:D
<kekec> heh
<alyosha> tujina ubije vedno
<CrazyLemon> alyosha stari
<CrazyLemon> veš da ki zdej dž  pada pa to
<CrazyLemon> se mi lula...a veš to?
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<alyosha> vem da pada psa moram fenirat uskic ko ga vn peljem:D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ne vem to ne:D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem ja..lula mi se :D
<alyosha> ja idi idi sine
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo budi brzo:D
<CrazyLemon> neda se mi
<alyosha> povej ti meni a ma kdo tu slučajno
<alyosha> idejo kje da dobim
<alyosha> acordation knjigico
<alyosha> skriptnzi
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<alyosha> za eno tasno menu dobar
<alyosha> ma nisem praw napisaw neda se mi gledat:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj hočeš ti sploh :D
<alyosha> caki dj
<alyosha> moram pogledat:D
<kekec> denar, punce, slavo
<kekec> oh, wait...
<alyosha> http://flcomponents.net/Components/Item/JQuery_UI_Accordion
<Seniorita> JQuery UI Accordion
<CrazyLemon> punco že ma
<alyosha> denarja powna hiša:D
<alyosha> slave pa še več:D
<alyosha> to ne
<alyosha> ta varjanta ne
<alyosha> stane 5$$$
<CrazyLemon> ma to je glup meni človek
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo to
<alyosha> ma tip hoče met
<alyosha> kaj čem mu
<alyosha> če je on vesel sem tudi jaz:D
<alyosha> on da €€€:D
<kekec> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tip?
<kekec> js bi tut €€
<alyosha> http://www.bestofjoomla.com/index2.php?option=com_bestoftemplate&task=demo&no_html=1&id=3849
<upd> kavicaaa :))
<alyosha> tko bi on
<Seniorita> Best Of Joomla!
<alyosha> podobrno
<alyosha> meni tašen isti
<alyosha> in to je ta accordion
<alyosha> jquery
<alyosha> in to je treaba kupit
<alyosha> ma nek tip...sem dobu stranko:DD
<alyosha> mi je poštelaw tu en kolega...hoče tip joomla pagee:D
<alyosha> 200€:D
<alyosha> sj bom kupu uni accordion samo me zanima če je kje to đabe al moram praw kupit?:D
<Jorky> kaj je to acorcordion?
<kekec> ukrad ga iz kšne strani k ga ma
<kekec> a ni tko?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://docs.jquery.com/UI/Accordion
<Seniorita> UI/API/1.8/Accordion - jQuery JavaScript Library
<CrazyLemon> samo ga moraš še prilagodit :)
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> interesting:D
<alyosha> samo tu bo neki prilagajanja jebemga:D
<Jorky> a kdo mogoče ve kaj je narobe s tem ker se mi ekran včasih noče zbudit iz mirovanja?
<alyosha> in caki kaj samo loadam knjižico to accordion UI al kaj je?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha preberi link človek
<CrazyLemon> vse ti lepo piše
<CrazyLemon> vse funkcije ti opiše
<alyosha> sem se lotu ja:D
<CrazyLemon> pa še sample maš spodaj
<CrazyLemon> nestoj bit len mona :D
<alyosha> je dolgo:D
<alyosha> bom bom to pol preštudirao:D
<alyosha> moram po curo u Å¡kolo
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..za 200€ moraš neki malega tudi prebrat
<alyosha> bi gut
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> heheh:D
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> se na hitro:D
<alyosha> ukraden laptop ko gre online
<alyosha> ga najdejo al ne??
<alyosha> wlda ne
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> če ma kak software da javi lokacijo pol recimo da bi ga lahko najdli ja...RECIMO
<Jorky> nebiv edu
<CrazyLemon> ampak v večini primerov ne
<CrazyLemon> in za ta odgovor želim 15% vrednosti laptopa
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Jorky> lol
<alyosha> to androtu reči:D
<alyosha> njega zanima:D
<alyosha> Å¡ibam
<Sky[x]> alyosha: kaj prodajaš ?
<Jorky> ženo v vrečki hahahhaha
<miha> Ubuntu
<miha> Join me now for my live "Ask the Ubuntu Community Manager" video Q+A session - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon - bring your questions!
<Seniorita> At Home With Jono Bacon on USTREAM: Ramblings on community, Linux and technology from Jono Bacon..
<Jorky> a bo mel bodoči ubuntu unity pogon po defoltu?
<upd> !translate sl en celica
<Seniorita> cell
<miha> Jorky: http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/ubuntu-se-poslavlja-od-zepnih-racunalnikov.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu se poslavlja od žepnih računalnikov
<miha> to dans novica
<Jorky> jah to je pa tko če ti dirigira ena ferma kot je canonical
<Jorky> pa itak gnome 3 bo čist ok laufal tud na netbookih
<Jorky> vsaj tko zatrjujejo za enkrat
<Jorky> čene bo pa treba prešaltat na ka drug distro ala arch
<kekec> gnome 3 bo na netbookih ok laufal
<kekec> a ni to fora unityja? med drugim?
<Jorky> ja nevem če čist
<Jorky> sam naj bi blo pa nekaj v tem smislu ja
<Jorky> unity je itak sucks
<kekec> kko se pa panel prevede v slo.? recimo bottom panel na desktopu
<kekec> orodna vrstica?
<Jorky> spodnja orodna vrstica
<kekec> hvala
<Jorky> sej če se ne motim gnome 3 itak nima spodnje orodne
<kekec> hehe ja mam Å¡e 2
<kekec> a kdo ve kateri program je casper?
<Jorky> to mi je znano neki
<kekec> ja to je program za zagon live cdja
<kekec> js bi rd neki spremenu na njem
<kekec> pa mi noben ne zna pomaga
<kekec> pomagat
<kekec> niti na ubuntu forumih :(
<kekec> prou plačam 10€ unmu k mi to zrihta heh
<upd> a ni to un duhec
<kekec> k se 100 let j*bem s tem :/
<kekec> hehe mja
<upd> anyway spremenil na kakšen način v sourcu ?
<kekec> ne, rd bi naredu da je silent ob bootu
<kekec> ker mi javlja neke errorje, k dejansko niso errorji
<kekec> ker sm ukinu splash screen in se zdej vidi output od casperja
<kekec> in programov ki jih casper pokliče
<kekec> in potem mi javi stdin: error 0
<upd> Casper creates a complete copy of your system hard disk, including the operating system, applications, settings, and all of your data. tole ?
<kekec> kar je ubistvu bug
<upd> amm
<kekec> ja, tole
<kekec> naloži fs v ram a ni tko
<upd> dj link k si na forumu spraševal
<kekec> sekundo
<kekec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702414
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] stdin: error 0 at boot - Ubuntu Forums
<kekec> pa Å¡e en bl slabo napisan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701237
<Seniorita> [all variants] How to prevent|hide: stdin error 0 on installation - Ubuntu Forums
<upd> sicer pa verjetno še kaj izpiše kot samo stdin error 0 ane
<kekec> stdin: error 0  napiše, potem pa normalen output
<kekec> ki nima veze z errorjem
<upd> in če boš tam na forumu dal še oba log fajla ki si ju omenil boš verjetno dobil kak odgovor
<upd> hm
<kekec> evo bom zdle dou...
<kekec> ej a lahko neki odgovoriš da ne bo triple post?
<upd> če imaš možnost urejanja posta lahko
<upd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1345125.html
<Seniorita> /dev/sr0 problem on USB [Archive]  - Ubuntu Forums
<upd> try to remove this option
<upd> file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seedand add this option
<upd> live-media-path=/casper/and add this option (to prevent the boot from hanging with infinite "stdin: error 0" outputs)
<upd> ignore_uuidfull sample
<upd> kernel /casper/vmlinuz
<upd> append boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz live-media-path=/casper/ quiet splash ignore_uuid --
<upd> this work for me...
<upd> Excuse me, but i'm quite a noob. Where do i modify these parameters?
<upd> mogoče kaj takega sicer si rekel da se ne ustavi.. lahk pa probaš
<kekec> bom probal
<upd> no nevem nisem to še nikol uporabljal, ampak google velik najde o tem tko da če vse probaš bo že delal nekaj če ne pa na ubuntu chan uprašaj
<kekec> google sem že seciral
<kekec> tut to k si mi ti dou ni direkno povezano s tem ampak bom probal
<upd> jap ni probej vsen :P
<nafisa> hejla, sem nazaj ... ste našli, kako se v terminalu kopira več datotek hkrati?
<kekec> nared shell script
<kekec> 3 vrstice
<kekec> ej upd
<kekec> dej prosm odgovor da bo bumpu moj thread
<kekec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10535007#post10535007
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] stdin: error 0 at boot - Ubuntu Forums
<upd> kaj bi sploh rad :D sam en error te moti
<upd> če pa ne birad videl outputa pa dj splash screen nazaj
<upd> al kwa
<upd> amm
<upd> mja v skripti bi moral v null dat
<upd> kekec http://reboot.pro/12121/ kaj pa to
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ma fuck it bug je bug jebat ga
<upd> ane bogdanov :)
<upd> nafisa kaj bi ti kopirala
<nafisa> ne jst ...
<nafisa> prej so mel eno dilemo
<nafisa> pa me zanima, če so jo rešl
<upd> kakšno lol
<miha> http://i.imgur.com/L6sRu.jpg
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<zdobersek1> natn mać
<CrazyLemon> es  jušual
<CrazyLemon> nafisa 'cp file1 file2 file3 file4 mapa1'    pa je rešena dilema
<nafisa> aha ... superca ... brez vejc pa vsega torej
<CrazyLemon> nism Å¡e vidu vejic v bashu :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..da bi se uporabile za naštevanje
<upd> a to je bila dilema d0h :)
<nafisa> pol pa & pišuka
<CrazyLemon> && = IN ... || = ALI ..logični operatorji :)
<Sky[x]> ej a je fri spet down ? :>
<CrazyLemon> ne
<Sky[x]> men tole ne odpre
<Sky[x]> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/obvestila/studentski_referat/
<CrazyLemon> to je down ja
<CrazyLemon> učilnica pa normalno dela
<upd> pizda, če na papir neki pišem si bolj zapomnim kot če na računalnik
<CrazyLemon> me 2 :)
<CrazyLemon> dosti lažje si zapomnem snov če jo preberem na listu..kot pa iz pdfja
<upd> res je
<Sky[x]> jp
<upd> jest sm iskal tiste learning font pa nisem nič pametnega našel
<Sky[x]> kako bi šele znal če bi iz ipada bral  :D
<upd> k naj bi imel manj robov lohk tud hitreje bereš
<upd> ma sj ipad toj tko za novice prebereš pa ne veš kaj si brebral
<Jorky> ma to je bedarija ti ipadi in podobno
<Jorky> neuporaben modni dodatek pa nč druzga
<Jorky> za fency bejbe in poženščene tipe
<upd> ah to ni res, zna bit zadeva uporabna
<kekec> bump this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10535007#post10535007
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] stdin: error 0 at boot - Ubuntu Forums
<Sky[x]> http://cekin.si/clanek/za_dom_in_druzino/so-facebooku-steti-dnevi.html
<Seniorita> So Facebooku Å¡teti dnevi? - Cekin.si
<miha> heh
<Jorky> ja upam da so mu
<miha> najbolj smešn pr članku je spodi
<miha> da bo neki novega
<Jorky> a mislite da je sploh možno da bi kdaj ukinli facebook?
<upd> ne ni možno
<miha> saj pa je ogromno fafbookov na netu, sam sam en je dost popularnn
<Jorky> men se to ne zdi kej možno
<miha> in zdj bo ena naredla revolucijo
<miha> doh
<kekec> hahahhahhaa, ma deeejjjj.... facebook jo poje
<kekec> poje jo predn bo tweetnla o tem :D
<Jorky> pa sej ga zastopim če je res to izjavu
<Jorky> jst bi tud na njegovem mestu ukinu facebook sej dnara ma itak že dost
<kekec> ah kje, atentiral bi ga
<Jorky> če mu pa tistih 400 miljonov al kolk jih že ma ni dost pol pa nevem no
<kekec> kkšn k je odvisn od facebooka bi ga poču
<CrazyLemon> 400 miljonov? par 10 miljard je facebook vreden
<kekec> zameru bi se vsm prjatlom heh
<Jorky> ah nebi ga poču
<kekec> zameru bi se 500 M ljudem
<upd> pa zakaj bi ga sploh ukinjal zadeva je super, dokler ne greš čez mejo
<Jorky> ja sam zakaj pa da ga nebi?
<Jorky> če je še sam ugotovil da ni to kar je hotel pol ma vso pravico da ukine zadevo
<miha> mislim da bodo prej al slej omogočal 'facebook professional'
<Jorky> al pa proda podjetje drugemu
<miha> torej mi mamo lahk zastonj
<miha> marketing ma pro
<kekec> ej upd
<kekec> a mi loh bumpaš un thread? k bi rd do jutr rešu to zadevo :S:S
<kekec> pretty please :)
<upd> sami ni nič ugotovil, tisti zapisi so bili fake. ukinil ga ne bojo ker bi ljudje znorel, pa tud marketing je preveč razširjen gor.
<Jorky> ma men je ideja o facebooku sicer super sam iz praktičnega vidika je pa totalen podn
<upd> kekec ne morem, ne da se mi če nisem registriran naj kdo ki je.
<kekec> aja, sm mislu da si
<Jorky> tako iz programske kot socialnega stališča
<kekec> miha al pa jorky, a mata account na ubuntuforums?
 * miha se ne spomni
<Jorky> jst mam ja, zakaj?
<upd> Jorky praktični vidik je bil prvotno namenjen iskanju "pozabljenih" prijateljev, če se je to razvilo pri nekaterih v obsedenost je njihov problem
<upd> pm :)
<kekec> damn
<upd> lačn
<kekec> a mi bumpaš ta thread jorky? please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10535007#post10535007
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] stdin: error 0 at boot - Ubuntu Forums
<Jorky> moment sam da se prijavim
<kekec> ok :)
<Jorky> da najdem sploh geslo pa to ker se nism prjavu že sto let
<Jorky> :D
<kekec> heh... ok np
<Jorky> moment bom kuj
<kekec> aja, btw, a kdo ve kko se prevede "splash screen" v slo.?
<miha> !translate en sl splash screen
<Seniorita> splash screen
<miha> hm
<kekec> :(
<miha> :)
<Jorky> pozdravni
<CrazyLemon> pozdravno okno
<kekec> aha thx
<Jorky> pozdravno okno
<Jorky> neki tazga
<Jorky> evo kekec sem notri
<Jorky> kaj morm pa zdej narest?
<kekec> odgovorit na tist post
<kekec> neki v zvezi s tem, tut če ne veš odgovora
<Jorky> zakaj?
<kekec> ker bi rd da se post premakne na aktualne
<Jorky> v čem fora?
<Jorky> aha
<kekec> da mi kdo odgovori
<CrazyLemon> al pa napišeš da maš enak problem
<Jorky> Å¡tekam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kekec> ja napiš
<Jorky> čak bom prebral sploh post najprej
<kekec> da maš enak problem
<kekec> crazy lemon, ti tut loh pomagaš če znaš :) te častim pivo k bom 18
<Jorky> čak če prov razumem tole si ti menjal splash screen?
<Jorky> s kerim programom si pa delal to ?
<Jorky> mislm ti si hotel zamenjat pozdravno okno al ga sam zbrisat da bi mel tekstovni?
<Jorky> ej kako se že reče unmu programu za upravljanje pozdravnega okna
<Jorky> po angleško
<miha> a?
<miha> kaj bi ti rad? grub? al gdm?
<Jorky> v ubuntuju je
<Jorky> tam ko je ta splash ko je kekc navedu
<Jorky> mislm da je v gdmju
<Jorky> če se ne motim
<miha> tri stvari so
<miha> grub, ko izbiraš OS/kernel
<miha> ubuntu splash ko nalaga
<miha> gdm login screen
<Jorky> to ko ubuntu splash nalaga
<Jorky> da ga zamenjaš
<Jorky> oziroma urediš
<Jorky> splashy vem da je en program tud
<miha> kej takega http://www.ghacks.net/2010/01/06/change-your-ubuntu-splash-screen-background/
<Seniorita> Change your Ubuntu splash screen background
<miha> ?
<matijja> .bmp al .pcx sliko si nardiš, in potem v /boot/loader.conf nastaviš
<matijja> točno nevem, ker si na štelam tega
<matijja> in na število barv ter dimenzije moraš pazit
<sasa84> elow
<kekec> plymouth
<kekec> plymouth je program za splash
<kekec> ki zakrije output od casperja
<kekec> če pritisneš tipko esc, ko se plymouth splash kaže, dobiš output od casperja
<kekec> js sm pa ukinu tale splah, tko da vedno dobim output od casperja
<kekec> ki pa ma tale neroden erro
<kekec> error
<kubanc> 17:18 Ameriška vojska načrtuje prelet vohunskega letala nad JE za pridobitev infrardečih posnetkov. Ameriške sile se elektrarni ne smejo približevati na manj kot 90 km.
<kubanc> 18:59 Velika Britanija priporoča svojim državljanom, da zapustijo območje Tokia in območja severno od Tokia..
<kubanc> 19:13 Bazen z izrabljenim gorivom pri četrtem bloku brez vode. "Radioaktivnost zelo visoka."
<kubanc> 19:15 Američani pozivajo svoje državljane, da zapustijo radij 80 km okoli elektrarne.
<nafisa> BigWhale, smartise prebiram :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Okna se ne morejo raztegniti na celo namizno površino  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4826/new/posts/
<upd0> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t459763#crta Ko je našel enega, sej je tja premaknil (dobesedno, saj je svojo kopijo na prvem računalniku pobrisal) in izpisal I'm the creeper, catch me if you can! Nato je zgodbo ponavljal in ponavljal. haha
<Seniorita> &#352;tiri desetletja ra&#269;unalni&#353;kih virusov @ Slo-Tech
<upd0> najboljši
<nafisa> sasa84 pa smrka :D
<upd> a ma aspergillus niger :P
<BigWhale> nafisa, ha?
<nafisa> smartije mam preštete :D
<BigWhale> emm
<BigWhale> how come/
<BigWhale> ?
<nafisa> ni blo treba nič rečt, da jih morem preštet :D lol
<nafisa> sem jih namesto saše štela :D
<BigWhale> Nic ne stekam, ampak ziher je kul!
<BigWhale> ;>
<nafisa> dons sem kupla paddle
<BigWhale> a pise gor TULZ?
<nafisa> ne
<BigWhale> TUJZ
<BigWhale> ce ne pol je brez veze :P
<nafisa> saj nism za sebe kupla
<nafisa> za darilo
<miha> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<upd> miha kaj imaš ti s tem pingom
<miha> upd: padla je na undernetu
<miha> pa sm gledu
<miha> je prišla nazaj ;)
<upd> ajja
<miha> pač gledam če se odziva :D
<upd> aha
<upd> tle nikol ne pade
<miha> freenode ma bolj resne serverje, predvsem ker z vsemi centralno upravljajo freenodovci, drugje ma vsak admin po svoje mal
<upd> aja
<miha> tle pa ti doniraš server pa ni nobene garancije, da boš ti kej mel z njim
<upd> jap
<sasa84> !ping miha
<miha> pong
<sasa84> hm..iščem ene zvočnike za komp
<sasa84> 2.1 bo dost
<miha> ne bi vedu :)
<sasa84> ah mihc ;)
<sasa84> lepota naša, povej kej lepga ;)
<miha> od kje teb ideja o lepoti
<nafisa> miha, dej fotko, da vidim, če si lep
<miha> lol
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nafisa, lep k david na trgu v firencah :P
<sasa84> sam 'orodje' ma vrjetn večje
<sasa84> no, al pa ne
<miha> loool
<nafisa> čak ... kje je pa fotka od davida v firencah?
<miha> a ni tist kip?
<miha> !google statue of david
<Seniorita> David (Michelangelo) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_(Michelangelo)
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> a ma brado?
<sasa84> noup, ni tole
<nafisa> sem našla
<nafisa> vem, ker je
<sasa84> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelangelo
<nafisa> sem bla v firencah
<sasa84> druga slika
<Seniorita> Michelangelo - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/zdravje/1042431259
<nafisa> http://img.rtvslo.si/upload/Zanimivosti/david_1_show.jpg
<Seniorita> Operacija za povrnitev nedolžnosti je postala zelo priljubljena v Evropi | Dnevnik
<nafisa> a himen zašijejo?
<nafisa> dajo tud fršlus gor?
<miha> :)
<upd> no to že dolgo delajo v arabiji da se punce lahko ponovno prodajo..
<nafisa> to bi si jst dala narest
<nafisa> sam ne vem, če bi bil moj pol vesel :D
<CrazyLemon> jah bl k ga razjeziš bl te bo pretepu :p
<miha> :))
<nafisa> ne bi tega, hvala
<nafisa> en mesc modric je dost
<CrazyLemon> a zdj ne bi več tega? zadnjič pa si govorila da komi čakaš
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> ja,  sam ne, da mi bo koža odstopla, no
<miha> lol
<miha> to je preveč čudno za moj okus... sasa84 pa biblija pa hostije, to ma potencial :)
<sasa84> miha, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<sasa84> hahahahahahaha
<nafisa> saj to moje spada pa v srednji vek krščanstva :D
<miha> sasa84: recimo, da bi mi ga blagoslovila... to je kristusovo telo..
<miha> ;)
<nafisa> miha, pujs
<sasa84> ne morm mihc
<sasa84> prvič se ne blagoslavlja, ampak se te stvari posvečuje...je razlika med tem
<sasa84> potem nisem duhovnica...če nekod nekaj nima pač ne more dat ;)
<nafisa> lih hotla napisat :D
<sasa84> innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, posvečuje se druge stvari ;)
<nafisa> hahaha
<sasa84> npr. nafisa nas posvečuje s svojo prisotnostjo k pride :P
<miha> sasa84: lahk bi novo cerkev ustanovila skupaj.. namest da te zatirajo ;)
<sasa84> men je to že župnik ponudu ;)
<miha> no vidiš.. on je tud za
<sasa84> je reku, d prva stvar k bi jo naredu d bi me posvetu u dohovnico LOL
<miha> sasa84: in zakaj nočeš?
<christooss> jo jo
<sasa84> jaz sem mu rekla d nej mal našpara...mogoče bo šla mb stolnica v prodajo :P
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> christooss, juhuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 požgečka christooss 
<sasa84> :D
<christooss> sasa84 juhu juhu
<christooss> guc guc nazaj
<sasa84> kok je blo christooss v Nm?
<sasa84> *jajs*
<christooss> nisem bil ker sm mel danes zdravniški pregled
<sasa84> ujej :(
<sasa84> s tabo zdje vse ok??
<christooss> jup zdej mam sam pač rutinske preglede dost pogost
<christooss> upam, da se bojo kmal zaključl
<sasa84> mhm, no, ma je prou d te pač pregledujejo
<sasa84> pa da je zmer kul ;)
<nafisa> a je kaj narobe blo, christooss ?
<christooss> jup
<christooss> krvavitve iz želodca
<nafisa> bogi
<christooss> pa take fore :)
 * sasa84 poboža christooss po glavi
<christooss> tnx :)
<sasa84> :)
<christooss> sej zdej sem že zdrav :) wannabe
<sasa84> jip jip hurej! :D
<sasa84> a veste kaj dragi moji... mislm d je čas za cigaret :P
<nafisa> privošči si ga ... fajn ga povuci
<upd> joj no miha
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> nč zaenkrat
<christooss> winse probam spravt na usb
<nafisa> to je baje treba met nek programček
<nafisa> k ga jst nisem lih najbl uspešno našla
<christooss> pebuilder
<christooss> če boš iskala
<christooss> oz bartpe
<nafisa> aha ... po moje ne bom več, ker sem se že navadla na tole
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> fino je k prek virtualboxa tud deluje
<christooss> k rabm enmu na asus eeeja spravt winse
<nafisa> kerga?
<CrazyLemon> jojo si vidu real ?
<nafisa> jst sem mela enga bl začetnig verzij
<christooss> nafisa 901
<bogdanov> cl
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :>
<christooss> 10gb disk
<bogdanov> a ssd
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> aj na nogomanij
<bogdanov> ze
<nafisa> 20 GB ima HDD?
<bogdanov> morinjo premagal
<bogdanov> prekletstvo
<bogdanov> lyona
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> jojo..sm ti reku js da ronaldo saks :)
<bogdanov> a djjj
<bogdanov> a djj
<bogdanov> :_>
<nafisa> aha, 10
<bogdanov> najjaci
<nafisa> jst sem mela 4 GB
<bogdanov> moj cristina
<CrazyLemon> ne ti men djj..benzema je tam car
<bogdanov> benzema haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak zdj 5 tekm je
<bogdanov> a prj?
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> pa sem si dala gor XP pro
<CrazyLemon> pa özel :D
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> adebajor
<bogdanov> HAH
<CrazyLemon> 5 tekem? 7 tekem!
<CrazyLemon> pa 6 golov :>
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> clo gledu
<bogdanov> tekmo
<bogdanov> das vidu kj napisal
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> js gledam vedno dobro tekmo :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> real
<bogdanov> najjaci klub
<nafisa> bogdanov me mal spominja na tipkarja na kupidu ... oz. tezak je na 386
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> nism tak foler k ti :D
<bogdanov> nafisa?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa bogdanov je heker..in hekerji namest presledka uporabljajo enter
<CrazyLemon> to moraš razumet
<nafisa> ja, replika skorda ni daljša od 4ih besed
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/in-najljubsa-hrana-slovencev-je/253260
<Seniorita> In najljubša hrana Slovencev je ...? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> pa vedno velik za povedat :D
<CrazyLemon> čevapi ftw :D
<bogdanov> nafisa sam res
<nafisa> kak burek?
<nafisa> kebab
<nafisa> pa horseburger :D
<christooss> its alive!! :)
<christooss> nism verjel da bo kr bootal z usbključa :)
<sasa84> a xp-ji?
<nafisa> lepo
<bogdanov> hh
<christooss> sasa84 jup
<CrazyLemon> a je kle jodlar?
<CrazyLemon> ni ga..jao kere fant strelja
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ker pa je jodlar?
<sasa84> nč dragi moji...šibam u mižiland ;)
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Evropske-Lige/Ekipa/Real-Madrid/Novica/Prekletstva-osmine-je-konec.aspx
<Seniorita> Prekletstva osmine je konec - Novica - Nogomania
<CrazyLemon> kr odpre temo v forumu problemi s strojno opremo...težava pa je da se mu okna ne maksimizirajo
<bogdanov> sj sm vedu tocn kva bo haha
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> sasa84, lepo se zabavaj tam
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočko ;)
<nafisa> a ti metuljčka pošljem?
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> dj :P
<nafisa> ne, ga bom sama zlorabla
<bogdanov> cl
<CrazyLemon> še pirs ji pošlji
<bogdanov> as vidu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> pepe
<bogdanov> kva je unga
<bogdanov> zabu
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov un pepe je res idiot
<nafisa> pirsa pa ne bom poslala
<bogdanov> ta pepe
<bogdanov> je res
<bogdanov> antipatik
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> tip kr z kramponi v trebuh uleti..pa unga v vrat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda k mu ni kosmina dal karton ali dva
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Mednarodni-Nogomet/Novica/Ronaldo-odslej-menedzer.aspx
<Seniorita> Ronaldo odslej menedžer - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> toje legenda
<bogdanov> nepa messi
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ta je res legenda..ne pa ta novi wannabe ronaldo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> k tip misli da če si pobrije noge pa rit da je najbolši nogometaš na svetu
<CrazyLemon> puj
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> sj drug najbolsi
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> bogdanov, res ti ni pomoči :D
<CrazyLemon> res ni pomoči jojotu..glej kere neumnosti govori
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> kdo paje
<bogdanov> drugi najbolsi
<bogdanov> ajd povej?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> a bo buskets
<bogdanov> ta nemore
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> PSG
<bogdanov> igrt
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<bogdanov> ta barca
<bogdanov> xavi
<bogdanov> inesta
<bogdanov> messi
<bogdanov> dobr ajd
<bogdanov> villa
<bogdanov> drugi supki
<bogdanov> pa mogoce
<bogdanov> dani alves
<bogdanov> valdes
<bogdanov> ta lah
<bogdanov> za nk triglav
<bogdanov> bran
 * nafisa slaps bogdanov, k ne zna pisat horizontalno
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> pa tud nebom
<bogdanov> nikol
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> vertikal!
<CrazyLemon> nafisa strap on dj gor pa mu pokaž kak se to dela horizontalno
<nafisa> moje najhujše vertikalno pisanje so moje pesmi
<bogdanov> hala REAL MADRID
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> najvec
<bogdanov> osvojenih
<bogdanov> lovorik
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> komot, CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> skoda k zidane
<bogdanov> neigra vec
<bogdanov> kb se dons
<bogdanov> haklov
<bogdanov> mesija
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..s svojo palco za hojo
<CrazyLemon> to bi res
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov> 3x najbolsi nogometas
<bogdanov> k bo mesi
<bogdanov> se javli
<bogdanov> ok?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej kmalu
<CrazyLemon> okk
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sanjaj
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> batman pa romantik ... nea me je*aj, čuj
<CrazyLemon> Marko Matešić
<CrazyLemon> kum mi sodi na rekmi Real : Lyon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> moj bratranec :S
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> neeee miha kiha
<bogdanov> skomina
<bogdanov> je sodu
<bogdanov> hjao
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> miha je lostu terminal
<CrazyLemon> sj je dobr sodu
<bogdanov> jah dobr
<bogdanov> cej
<bogdanov> real zmagu
<bogdanov> pol dobr an
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> real e zmagu kdaj? proti komu?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a nisi gledala??
<CrazyLemon> jao..preveč se ukvarjaš z metuljčkom..ker čist zanemarjaš real pa barco
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> real
<bogdanov> zmaga use
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> sploh se ne
<nafisa> tok da boš vedu
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov evo ena zate https://www.facebook.com/RidicH
<Seniorita> Aida Ridic | Facebook
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> sam muslim
<bogdanov> nemaram
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> o, umetni joški pa pobarvani lasje na blond
<CrazyLemon> o ljubosumje
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> sam res
<nafisa> ne, jst mam pobarvane na rjavočrno
<nafisa> to nism nič fouš
<nafisa> jošk pa tud ne mislim met večjih
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> že brez tega me križ boli
<CrazyLemon> dj priznaj da so ti všeč njeni umetni joški
<nafisa> ne
<upd> križ te boli zarad računalnika ne zarad jošk he
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> CL new movie?
<CrazyLemon> si gledu unga včeraj?
<CrazyLemon> vanishing on 7th street ?
<nafisa> ne, križ me boli, k sem skos pripognjena
<CrazyLemon> plavanje pomaga :)
<bogdanov> CL sm
<CrazyLemon> ampak sam če ribico plavaš..pri kravlu ne pomaga :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a je cool?
<nafisa> vem, saj so mi rekli, naj plavam
<nafisa> sam nimam lih za karto ...
<nafisa> mam pufa 700 €
<CrazyLemon> men je lih Å¡e ena karta ostala...za 4 ure plavanja :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mam tole raj http://file.si/view/32978_3yxuy
<Seniorita> maloVoska1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to nisi ti!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> nisem
<bogdanov> CL mah tko no :D
<bogdanov> 2ga liga
<CrazyLemon> sj se mi je zdel ja ..tale ma večje joške k ti :))
<nafisa> vem pa, kak okus ma njena ,,, *****
<nafisa> ok ... dost
<CrazyLemon> nafisa dej se pohval ja
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> lizika
<bogdanov> bekrija i dama nikad islo nije
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> kr ql ja
<gapi> Ljubčki moji optika se mi obeta
<nafisa> waw
<gapi> Telekom
<gapi> žal
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> dobr
<nafisa> glavno, da je optika?
<gapi> to bo ja
<gapi> a žal res
<bogdanov> kaksne
<bogdanov> so kj cene
<gapi> http://moj.siol.net/CreaWF2ASP/PagesPublic/Calculator.aspx      pa si zračunaj
<Seniorita> SiOL
<bogdanov> drago
<bogdanov> 20/20
<bogdanov> nekak kul ampak 60/60 90eu
<bogdanov> a so zmesan
<gapi> ja tm 54€
<gapi> me pride to k jest hočm
<bogdanov> aha kul pol
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti hočeš?
<nafisa> 38 EUR z DDV
<nafisa> za 20/20
<gapi> zdej na Telemachu plačujem za xl paket z dva dodatna sprejemnika 70€
<alyosha> 49€ z ddv za 100/100:D
<gapi> ne me rajcat z t-2
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> t-2 bo itak šou v stečaj
<CrazyLemon> tko da dont worry about it
<alyosha> sj kaj od t2ja je optika ne..ostalim dajejo oni u najem?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> 100/100 pa 152 EUR z DDV
<alyosha> nic nebo od tega ne:D
<alyosha> jebotte
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sam to gledam trio
<CrazyLemon> alyosha 180mio € dolgov..in nič od stečaja?
<CrazyLemon> haha..sanjaš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  si pozabu da smo u sloveniji
<alyosha> nič nebo
<alyosha> drzava bo to rešla
<alyosha> davkoplačevalci bomo plačali:D
<alyosha> sj veš kako to gre:D
<CrazyLemon> to ne bo država rešla..ker še sebe ne more rešit
<nafisa> to bi rada vidla :ha
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> slovenija propada
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> če bojo zdj dali 250mio za tajkunske kredite
<alyosha> za NLB
<alyosha> bojo se 180 za t2:D
<alyosha> sj mi mamo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to vsake dve leti dajo..NLBju..ker je v državni lasti...t-2 ni v državni lasti
<alyosha> še posodimo grčiji
<alyosha> ki ma dupli standard ko mi
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-17
<CrazyLemon> tko da ko vas kupijo kitajci...boš mel blokiran vs porn..pa facebook..pa twitter
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> dj dj ne me s5 nervirat z našo drzavo ki bom znorel
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> porn je ze:D
<alyosha> moras uzet "zunanji" paker
<alyosha> teleing
<alyosha> paket*
<bogdanov> t2 rox
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> super je ja
<CrazyLemon> in tukaj boš pol pisal s kitajskimi hieroglifi
<CrazyLemon> in noben te ne bo Å¡tekal
<nafisa> jst se bom preselila v Å¡vico
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<nafisa> če nas kupjo kitajci
<alyosha> na finsko
<alyosha> kako je ze gor
<CrazyLemon> kaki finci..Å¡vedi so tisti
<alyosha> ustavna pravica 10/10 brezplajo:D
<alyosha> brezplačno:D
<alyosha> neki u tem stilu
<bogdanov> alyosha si gledu dons pokal?
<alyosha> nic nisem gledal ker se mučim tu z accordion-om:D
<alyosha> kdo je zmagal?:D
<bogdanov> kaksen grobar pa si
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> moram sploh prašat?:D
<bogdanov> 2:0 za crne
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> delaven:p
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ee ja:D
<alyosha> dj dj moram nardit do konca
<alyosha> čene bom mogu razbit računalnik:D
<alyosha> ker me jebe
<alyosha> majku mu:D
<bogdanov> ma razbi ga
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> nimam € za drugega:D
<bogdanov> bos lah saj
<bogdanov> crazyju
<bogdanov> ddr400
<bogdanov> dau
<alyosha> sj rabim samo 33%
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> je lapatopa
<alyosha> nerabi to crazy
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ma rabi bo veseu
<bogdanov> kv presaltov
<bogdanov> z p4
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WIEQBeIoS0     ta malaa bo Å¡e cool ratala :D
<alyosha> hahah:D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lena - Touch A New Day - Offizielles Video
<alyosha> da vidimo
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kako bi preveru RAM? brez da rebootam pc :D
<bogdanov> crazy sej napaliv
<CrazyLemon> sumim da mi je šla ena palčka
<CrazyLemon> ker mi nabija swap
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tezko
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> memtest je najbol an
<CrazyLemon> ja sam to moraš bootat livecd
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon>  01:04:45 up 20 days, 11:00,  1 user,  load average: 1.66, 1.40, 1.24
<CrazyLemon> nočem pokvarit uptimea no
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> sj se zmeri
<bogdanov> k bos pastu
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam da mi je internetna povezava up že skoraj en mesec :D
<bogdanov> lah sfejkas
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> !google ubuntu memory test at runtime
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Ubuntu memory test - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827650
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov to ni bil paste :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o uptime
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha>  01:06:05 up 14 days, 16:00,  3 users,  load average: 1.64, 1.07, 0.82
<alyosha> laptop to:D
<alyosha> dobar je
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgRYYOHyRp8
<alyosha> in Å¡e nima baterije
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dado Kukic - Ko car HD [OFFICIAL HQ VIDEO / SPOT]
<alyosha> je direkt
<bogdanov> eo crazy bacje
<CrazyLemon> dj ti te čefurske obdrži zase
<nafisa> a če je na spanju, se šteje, da je komp prižgan ... al je na čakanju števc?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa good question..po moje je enak kot če je shutdown :)
<bogdanov> nene
<alyosha> nee
<CrazyLemon> ker noben proces naj en bi laufal
<bogdanov> laufa
<alyosha> če je sleep mona
<bogdanov> stevc
<alyosha> ce je hibernate pol verjetno ne Å¡teje
<alyosha> sleep je prizgano
<CrazyLemon> hibernate itak gre na swap
<nafisa> to pomen, da se Å¡tevc prekine?
<alyosha> na sleep ne
<alyosha> pa utipkaj
<bogdanov> upd jutr zurka kms
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak sleep tudi po moje da ne laufa kj preveč..
<alyosha> pa bos vidla
<upd> cjo nemorem.. testi skoz učit se
<bogdanov> prodam 2x 160gb disk IDE
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jebote upd jutr picke
<nafisa> na vranskem banke oropal :D
<bogdanov> nafisa ja
<bogdanov> 2 u isti
<bogdanov> minuti
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanovi frendi :>
<bogdanov> ne
<CrazyLemon> ker sam njegovi frendi vozijo VIOLIČASTE AUDIJE
<bogdanov> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> je biu
<bogdanov> ker more
<bogdanov> pufe odplacat
<bogdanov> sam ne ukol guvort
<bogdanov> ok?
<bogdanov> :S
<christooss> jo  a kdo ve kako se reče dvopičje po anglešk
<bogdanov> crazy
<christooss> Seniorita mybi?
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..colon ? :)
<bogdanov> pa moji frendi vozjo rumene audije haha
<upd> colon
<alyosha> :DD
<upd> semicolon podpičje
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a tudi 100ke ? :))
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> 80ke
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> haha
<christooss> CrazyLemon upd tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..kera budala gre ropat z viola avtom
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> kaj pa tropičje?
<nafisa> triple fullstop?
<upd> ne obstaja to
<nafisa> :D
<christooss> obstaja tropičje > ...
<christooss> :P
<CrazyLemon> :.
<nafisa> hehe, christooss
<bogdanov> lol :)
<nafisa> jst pa morm nehat vlečt železje ...
<nafisa> k ga bom spipala
<CrazyLemon> a ti primanjkuje železa da ga vlečeš?
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> prodam hp ipaq 614c 99eu
<bogdanov> zatebe
<nafisa> mah ... to bi blo bol, da ga imam preveč ...
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a daš na kredit?
<bogdanov> na 99 obrokov
<bogdanov> moze
<CrazyLemon> 99 obrokov
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> vsak dan ti bo dal 1 €
<CrazyLemon> btk..čez 8 let boš dobu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> oz aj naj bo..9..če računamo obresti
<bogdanov> pa obresti
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> torej
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> ta crazy kao nima para a fura awto za 12.000€
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> frajer a
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ce pa lovi ribe na slovenski obali!
<alyosha> moraš ko jaz...furam awto ki je manj vreden kot registracija za njega:D
<CrazyLemon> lej tipa..on meni neki govori
<CrazyLemon> a on furau auto 12.000€ vreden
<CrazyLemon> dve leti
<nafisa> haha, alyosha :D
<nafisa> se zgodi :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ja ma jaz ga nisem plačeval:D
<alyosha> sem se Å¡vercal:D
<nafisa> moj kolega je bil na enakem
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa dobro..ti si upaš ne plačevat..js ne upam..ker nekako moram prit do sežane
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> moraš ko jaz...furam awto ki je manj vreden kot registracija za njega:D
<CrazyLemon> in kaj sm js furau 4 leta? :>
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej se neki javljaš k prošla baba s kolačima :D
<alyosha> ma ja sem 2 leti fural powsod:D
<alyosha> še čez mejo sem šow:D
<alyosha> na hrvasko
<alyosha> veckrat:D
<alyosha> z neregistriranim avtom:D
<alyosha> in neplačanim leasingom
<CrazyLemon> a dobro..ti si poseben primer :D
<alyosha> btk kaj:D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> sj pol ko je puklo je puklo:D
<alyosha> cura je mogla klicat sestrično da jo pelje u šolo:D
<alyosha> awto pa je ostal na semaforju:D
<alyosha> brez tablic:D
<alyosha> jebemjih smradce
<CrazyLemon> js si moram nabavit spinalis :/
<alyosha> kaj je to ze?
<nafisa> jst bi tud mela
<CrazyLemon> stol :D
<alyosha> eee ma kdo dormejo?
<nafisa> sam ni dobr
<alyosha> aja sj res
<alyosha> samo je 300e al vec?
<nafisa> ko bi se učila, bi dol padla, ko bi zaspala
<CrazyLemon> več
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 400-500€
<alyosha> pa uno žogo si nabavi
<alyosha> sj ta stol dela kao na foro zoge
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> samo a se lahko ti nasloniš na žogo?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<alyosha> zoga je 20€ :D
<alyosha> nerabiš to:D
<alyosha> ti si Å¡e mlad.D
<CrazyLemon> ker tale stolica moja je fcked up..da ne omenjam da je premajhna zame
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ni dobra za mojo hrbtenico
<nafisa> moj stop je tud zjeban
<nafisa> ti ga dam :D hahaha
<nafisa> stop*
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a menjamo? :D
<nafisa> waaaaaahhhhhh
<CrazyLemon> stop za stol
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> stgol*
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> ok, konc
<CrazyLemon> S T O L
<CrazyLemon> ni tako težko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> počakte mal, da končam
<alyosha> ni ni samo malo se je treba potrudit:D
<CrazyLemon> naj mi da kdo kak dobr yt link
<CrazyLemon> če ne bom kmalu začeu poslušat tiste od jojota
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubduCJ6KxXg
<bogdanov> kva paj
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sandra Afrika - Molices me SPOT ( official )
<bogdanov> ta
<bogdanov> STRUP ZOKAAAAA
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> afrikaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> to je že bolš ja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> takoj k vidim afriko ratam turned on
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/user/ukfdubstep to poslušej
<Seniorita> YouTube        - UKFDubstep's Channel
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BGygFTI1u0 :P
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sado Mazo - Submision
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ta je zate
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3dLEqMNrt8&feature=related
<nafisa> best lovestory ever
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Djogani - Gljiva ludara HD [OFFICIAL HQ VIDEO / SPOT]
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ker naslov ne me jebat
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> dobre
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> picke
<bogdanov> uff
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> gljiva ludara mona:D
<alyosha> niso lahke ne:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> jim je posodu
<bogdanov> svog fica
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> sviraj!
<CrazyLemon> samo stari ej
<CrazyLemon> gljiva ludara je hud nick
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ti si dj sam
<bogdanov> gljiva
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> a to pomen nora gljiva
<CrazyLemon> samo bi jim tudi js dau mojga fickota da ga izribajo :D
<CrazyLemon> nora goba ja
<nafisa> nore gobice
<upd> aja :)
<bogdanov> haha crazy
<alyosha> CrazyMushrooms
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<christooss> jo a je kdo z diskpart kdaj delal
<christooss> na winsih
<bogdanov> crazy a so gljive po hrvask
<CrazyLemon> samo niso slabe ne :D
<nafisa> moj bivši, christooss
<christooss> nafisa :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ja
<nafisa> :P
<christooss> ti maš zmeri take odgovore
<bogdanov> toj bosansk
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> gljive so povsod gljive
<bogdanov> kod nas
<bogdanov> su
<bogdanov> pecurke
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> aja točno :D
<nafisa> crazy fungi
<kekec> OMG rešu sm problem stdin error 0 k me matra že mesce
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..sej tudi če rečeš 'gljive mi dej' ti bodo dali gobe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja itak :))
<kekec> js sm skos hotu met nek silent boot, skrivat ta problem itd....
<kekec> zdej sm pa naredu da je boot verbose in je tok outputa da Å¡e chuck norris ne bi vidu errorja hahahah
<CrazyLemon> zaljubljen sm :$
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> u koju
<CrazyLemon> v to rjavo
<CrazyLemon> k puca avto
<CrazyLemon> :$
<kekec> u uno k grgra pa balončke dela
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kekec ke mas
<bogdanov> mojco
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> tuki
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> owned
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> :p
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ses u uno
<nafisa> nism kriva
<bogdanov> k je "bivsa zena"
<bogdanov> :))
<kekec> hehe
<kekec> mam sošolko mojco
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/myLove.png
<CrazyLemon> :$
<kekec> sam fora je k ona ne ve da sm js kekec :$
<kekec> ja taka je :D
<nafisa> pa jst vem, da si kekec
<nafisa> sam jst že mam drugega kekca
<kekec> hehe <3
<kekec> aja pol pa sam <2
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kepaj
<bogdanov> ruzle kej
<kekec> v /dev/null
<kekec> k je biu glasn
<bogdanov> aja
<kekec> mja
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-A_A71Lmgw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Esad Plavi ~ Samo Gost ~
<bogdanov> eo crazyja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> dj jebote in esad plavi in esad zeleni in esad rumeni in esad oranžni in esad rdeči in esad modri in esad frnuljčasti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ta tip sam zavija
<kekec> e sad ti biraj :D
<bogdanov> HAHAA
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam ta afrika..uff..postavca pa pou
<bogdanov> ja ne a resss
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> res res
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2a3_TExx6g
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Crazy Lemon VIII - track 01+02
<bogdanov> http://www.goal.com/en/news/article-image?id=112661
<Seniorita> Ivan Bogdanov (Getty Images)
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> to nafisa :D
<bogdanov> niii stalne adresee
<bogdanov> tntnt
<CrazyLemon> ker si izbjeglica
<CrazyLemon> tntntnt
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<kekec> izbrisan
<bogdanov> tos ti k nm krads
<bogdanov> morje
<CrazyLemon> sej vi nimate morja
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi zdj rad
<nafisa> kekec, kolk si ti kej star?
<kekec> kok hočš da sm str? ;)
<bogdanov> mamo dunav
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> ne ... eni raziskavo delam
<CrazyLemon> če te to praša..to pomeni da je 17
<bogdanov> :))
<kekec> :P
<nafisa> Å¡e kr postran tipkam ... bwah
<nafisa> a pol je 17?
<kekec> ja 17 zašto pitaš pa OMG PAJK JE ZRAVN MENE
<bogdanov> ,5
<kekec> PA TEMA JE
<nafisa> prnes pajka k men
<CrazyLemon> laže..ni 17..ker se boji pajkov ter teme
<CrazyLemon> 16 je
<bogdanov> kekec kekec vidm?!?!
<kekec> evo pa sm ga redirectu
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov no no..tale dubstep je že dost bolš :D
<kekec> ne 17 sm
<kekec> 17,5
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ni en kekec bil heker na ircnetu ? :)))
<nafisa> jst sem pa 18 ... 18 pa 3,6
<kekec> ja, velik je kekcov?
<kekec> hehe 18 pa 3,6
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> :D
<kekec> a si spremenim nick
<CrazyLemon> je ne :D
<CrazyLemon> pust pust..mi mamo radi ircnet hekerje
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ja, saj sem resnico napisala
<nafisa> 18+3,6
<kekec> :)
<CrazyLemon> mulci prekleti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kekec> js sm whitehat a veš
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as ti zato
<bogdanov> spremenu nick
<bogdanov> k na ircnetu ks biu se heker
<bogdanov> sbiu sam
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :)))
<kekec> sam?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov haha..ne ne :D
<nafisa> kaj je sploh kaj na ircnetu?
<bogdanov> kekec
<bogdanov> jah crazy
<kekec> enga sama sm poznou ja
<nafisa> razen enih majmunov
<bogdanov> to se folk
<bogdanov> boji
<bogdanov> limone
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov js sm na začetku biu blue_boy :$
<bogdanov> se nuben nau bau
<bogdanov> haha :)))
<kekec> k sm biu ene 12 mi je en "sam" poslou virus
<kekec> k sm mu j mater
<nafisa> limona je proti kancionarnim celicam
<nafisa> al kuko se napiše
<CrazyLemon> pol pa kr en gay kliknu (res je biu pedr ne lažem) pa mi težiu zakaj za vraga imam js njegov nick..a on meni ga spizdu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a to na gay.si?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pol sm pa razmišljau ker nick naj si dam :D pa sm vidu na enem plakatu "crazy lemon"
<nafisa> ku pa veš, da je gej?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne..na privat me je kliknu..js takrat sploh nism biu na slovenskih kanalih
<bogdanov> crazy
<kekec> ker nick je najjaći - kekec, fizikalac al return0
<bogdanov> a se spovnes
<CrazyLemon> nafisa em..vidu sm da je na takih kanalih :D
<bogdanov> zmenkarije
<bogdanov> kanal pa to
<bogdanov> glasujzame
<bogdanov> HAHA
<kekec> lol glasujzame
<nafisa> aaa na zmenkarijah je bil :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nism bil js na takih kanalih gor :D
<kekec> tm sm js meu cookiecatcher k sm biu 14
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> a na simpatijah je bil?
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> jst sem bla na simpatijah v osnovki
<bogdanov> crazy je biu
<bogdanov> u srmkli
<bogdanov> ponavad
<kekec> lol
<bogdanov> odgovarju na vprasanja
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sm pa bil gor na glasujzame strani :/
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> pa na GZ sem tud bla
<nafisa> sam je bil živ DC tam
<CrazyLemon> pa ne da se hvalim..ampak neki časa sm bil na top10
 * CrazyLemon zafarba
<nafisa> FB je bl ql
<kekec> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> HAHAHAH
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> če se nič ne dogaja, so vsaj igrce na voljo
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :D
<bogdanov> as napisu adminu
<bogdanov> ddosam ce nam
<bogdanov> med top10
<bogdanov> HAHA
<kekec> hahah
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej fotko
<nafisa> da vidm
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov vrtnica me je pol enkrat najdla..tudi po tistem k sm zbrisal profil
<CrazyLemon> mi je vseen najdla fotko mojo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> vrtnica
<bogdanov> ircarka
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..ona je bla na gz admin al neki
<nafisa> vrtnica.net?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> http://www.vrtnica.net ?
<Seniorita> Vrtnica.net | Sex Zgodbe | Sex Filmi | Forum | &rsaquo; Eroti&#269;ne zgodbe
<CrazyLemon> lol
<kekec> lol
<bogdanov> a ni mu to tud
<bogdanov> cez
<bogdanov> kwowt,quote?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov dvomim..
<kekec> a pozna kdo mojvideo.com
<bogdanov> hehe semi zdi daj biu admin no
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB64bg0VpPU&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Crazy_Lemon_-_Dance_Lounge_@_Ambasada_Gavioli
<bogdanov> kekec poznamo
<nafisa> tuc tuc tuc tuc
<CrazyLemon> nafisa crazy lemon je bil rezident v AG neki časa
<kekec> mnenje? :P
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as to ti
<CrazyLemon> kekec saks :D
<upd> test
<kekec> a mojvideo sucks?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne ..njemu sm ukradu nick :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ne
<CrazyLemon> kekec mojvideo saks..pa tvojvideo saks
<bogdanov> ON GAJ TEB!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ni ni..kar je res je res..bil je pred mano crazy lemon
<CrazyLemon> :/
<nafisa> moj cam rula :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobr sjsga ddosu
<bogdanov> pa uzev nick
<bogdanov> z KNBJAM
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne..ne talam več fotk..nism več lep kot sm nekoč bil!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sj se slikaj z tvojega
<bogdanov> levega
<upd> upd, bla
<bogdanov> lepsega profila
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> nj en napiše moj nick
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov desni je moj lepši prfil :D
<CrazyLemon> upd
<bogdanov> upd
<CrazyLemon> upd, upd,upd
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> updupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupdupd
<upd> hvala
<bogdanov> .udp upd 1000 80 500
<nafisa> upd, upd upd upd upd upd upd upd upd
<nafisa> zraven muske paše
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kot vedno..lagira :D
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> tuc tuc tuc tuc
<nafisa> ajd, grem nazaj na balkanjado
<bogdanov> to to
<nafisa> se mi naguzi na usta
<kekec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPV--ZDagYY
<kekec> za unga k je reku mojvideo sucks
<nafisa> hop hop hop
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZuCRXsUQQA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Agitator - Say No! [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APcTSBbcSpY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - INN - Sun is UP (Official Music Video) New  Version
<nafisa> ta videoposnetek je taseben ...
<kekec> aja ups
<nafisa> to mam jst tud zasebne posnetke
<nafisa> sploh une, k mam modrc dol dan
<CrazyLemon> js jih nimam
<kekec> ja sej to
<CrazyLemon> moji so vsi open for public!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy je open za sve
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> za vse ne :>
<kekec> evo zdj poglej
<kekec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPV--ZDagYY
<CrazyLemon> to bi ti hotu ne..prasec en čefurski
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Kr neki
<bogdanov> VULN
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kekec
<bogdanov> as ownu
<kekec> glej naprej
<kekec> k je una naga ženska za ozadje XD
<bogdanov> haha
<kekec> mislm... ni naga
<CrazyLemon> ownu ja..glej zgoraj v tabu link
<kekec> :)
<CrazyLemon> preklet script kiddie
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> :)))
<kekec> lol
<kekec> poglej datum
<kekec> mja no bedn video sam tko no smešn mi je
<nafisa> če je mojvideo tko fajn ... zakaj je pa ta posnetek na YT?
<kekec> sej ni fajn
<kekec> it sucks
<kekec> kradejo videe
<kekec> ceu dan
<kekec> 24/7
<bogdanov> pa mora i neko da krade
<bogdanov> :S
<kekec> 365
<kekec> hahaha
<kekec> a si vidu un posnetk cigana k reče ne daju nam da krademo
<kekec> :D
<bogdanov> haha ne
<CrazyLemon> o fak..skor pozabu..moram starim naredit email :D
<kekec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oObXf7QXiME
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ne daju nam da krademo
<CrazyLemon> a jima naredim stari@ludnica pa stara@ludnica     hahaha
<kekec> haha
<bogdanov> crazy ja
<bogdanov> HAHA
<kekec> s
<bogdanov> neupas!
<kekec> i dare you :P
<nafisa> meni naredi nafisa.je.ko@ludnica :D
<kekec> povejte najbl izvirn email/domeno k ste kdaj vidl
<kekec> rnicrosoft.com mi je biu ušeč :)
<upd> pojdi.se.solit@kwaj.kle.fora.cc
<bogdanov> haha
<kekec> hahaha
<bogdanov> kekec@ownan.si
<bogdanov> ;))
<kekec> odstrani@posast.se
<kekec> posast@odstrani.se
<kekec> lol ownan sm
<bogdanov> nafisa@karajmo.se
<kekec> kaj boš pa ovnu? ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<kekec> a me boš dosu :P
<bogdanov> ah keeeeee nism jst takk
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> najbolši mail k sm ga kdaj vidu je bil
<CrazyLemon> anis@govno.si
<bogdanov> crazy
<kekec> a res hahah
<bogdanov> hoces
<bogdanov> crazy@govno.si?
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne..ker nism govno :p
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> zrihtam
<bogdanov> ni problema
<bogdanov> cofko majstor
<CrazyLemon> pust me zdej rihtam google apps
<kekec> a res
<bogdanov> haha
<kekec> kko pa
<kekec> :D
<kekec> a maš domeno govno?
<bogdanov> mah ma en kolega to
<bogdanov> haha
<kekec> aja
<bogdanov> ja
<kekec> sam da bi mela kkšna vlada domeno gov.no
<bogdanov> ja sj
<bogdanov> to smo misll
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> :D
<kekec> :D
<nafisa> kaj je?
<nafisa> aja
<kekec> ne ti govno
<nafisa> karajmo.se?
<kekec> en drug govno
<kekec> :D
<nafisa> hmmmm
<bogdanov> nafisa dobra domenca
<nafisa> ja, lulat sem Å¡la
<bogdanov> a ni
<nafisa> bi raje vidu, da bi po tebi?
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> nafisa@te-tepe.com
<kekec> guza@si.se
<bogdanov> kekec haha
<bogdanov> nafisa ne!
<kekec> a ste vidl uno obvestilo na LPP busih: ne naslanjaj se na vrata
<kekec> k so spremenil: ne naslanjaj sise na vrata
<kekec> haha
<kekec> aja pa ne so prečrtal
<bogdanov> nism
<bogdanov> :>
<kekec> dons sm se neki pomembnga nauču
<nafisa> ja, poznam
<kekec> k sm grub konfiguriru
<nafisa> žene, naslanjajte sise na vrata
<kekec> sm dubu življensko lekcijo
<kekec> ja al pa
<kekec> žene
<bogdanov> haha
<kekec> ej nafisa s kerim busom se furaš :$
<nafisa> jst?
<kekec> ne, una druga nafisa
<nafisa> 1,2,3,5,7,8,20,22,6
<kekec> aja hudo
<nafisa> 25
<kekec> mogoč sm te kdaj vidu
<kekec> :$
<nafisa> ja, mogoče
<bogdanov> 25
<bogdanov> ta gre
<nafisa> če se voziš okol 9h
<bogdanov> na rudnik
<bogdanov> a gre
<nafisa> pa 13h
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa prečekiraj mail @planet.si tistga k si uporabla na ubuntu.si
<kekec> js z 1 3 5 7 22 27
<nafisa> 25?
<nafisa> zadobrova
<kekec> medvode
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> zadobrova
<nafisa> ah
<kekec> 5ka najjaća
<bogdanov> ako jeee zaboravim bitt cu duznik tvoj
<nafisa> ok, CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> tntnt
<kekec> odkar se z petko furam jih nimam v Å¡oli resno
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> hvala, CrazyLemon  :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa np :)
<kekec> škoda k se z enko več ne furam
<kekec> :P
<CrazyLemon> itak je free!
<bogdanov> kekec
<bogdanov> sj mas nemske petke!
<nafisa> čist si me presenetil
<kekec> ja, k so glih med 1-2
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ker mail si naredu pol
<CrazyLemon> a starim? nobenga
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ker kle delam tranzicijo na google apps
<CrazyLemon> nism mel še časa za to :)
<bogdanov> haha
<kekec> aja ker app to
<kekec> :P
<bogdanov> casa mas na pretek
<CrazyLemon> Your transition is in progress...
<CrazyLemon> Depending upon the size of your organization, it can take up to 24 hours for all of your users to gain access to the new services you confirmed for them.
<CrazyLemon> Check back on this page to see when the process is completed.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> Error	1	Cannot modify the return value of 'FutureCity.KeyboardInput.Direction' because it is not a variable	C:\Users\upd\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\FutureCity\FutureCity\FutureCity\KeyboardInput.cs	21	13	FutureCity
<upd>  negooo
<nafisa> moč gesla: močno :D
<nafisa> saj @bdsm-slovenija.com mamo tud tko
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj je un xxx na konc mojga imena???
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah ne vem tvojga priimka pa sm dal kr XXX
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> viš, k nisi vidu mojga FB acc. z imenom pa priimkom :P
<CrazyLemon> vidu sm
<CrazyLemon> vem da je neki na o...
<CrazyLemon> sam ne spomnem se
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> saj sem spremenla :D
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm dobu sms od googlea
<CrazyLemon> how cool am i
<CrazyLemon> :$
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> as to klikov
<bogdanov> reklame
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne..delal maile :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je zatežil da moram napisat telefonsko da preverijo da nism bot
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kekec> ker car :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa res je :)
<nafisa> ok ... lahko bi ti dal sloko z besedilom
<nafisa> ne pa telefonskooo
<nafisa> to so men tud 1x nrdil
<kekec> na fbju maš tut to
<nafisa> ja
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam fbju ne zaupam telefonske :D
<nafisa> pol mi jo je pa kr v profilu kazal
<nafisa> in to na usn
<nafisa> :o
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<nafisa> dobr, da sem tkoj ugotovila
<nafisa> pa da noben ni hodu tega gledat
<kekec> ojoj
<kekec> kaj pa uni k so v imeniku
<kekec> pa vsi pedomedoti vidjo
<nafisa> ja, jst nič kriva :D
<nafisa> jst nimam v imeniku
<nafisa> hvala bogu
<kekec> drgač men jo loh poveš
<kekec> :P
<nafisa> ej,. CrazyLemon ... zakaj morm skos geslo vpisovat ...
<nafisa> me skos ven meče?
<kekec> kje to
<CrazyLemon> nafisa da nisi prijavljena v gmail z drugim accountom ?
<nafisa> ja na bdsm-slovenija.com sem
<upd> Ker se prijavljaš iz drugačnega IPJA
<nafisa> ampak ta ni nikol motil
<nafisa> na gmail.com
<kekec> ja da nisi Å¡e na youtubu z drugim accountom
<nafisa> ja, tam pa sem
<nafisa> bemu
<nafisa> vse povezan
<kekec> jbg
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<upd> tam na youtube se da diskonektat to povezavo
<nafisa> no ... ker bdsm slo je mail.google.com/a/bdsm-slovenija.com
<nafisa> tam me nikol ne moti
<nafisa> ker je posebej vpis
<kekec> kaj že pomen bdsm? ;)
<nafisa> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=BDSM
<upd> bajs debeli seksualno mastributator
<Seniorita> Let me google that for you
<upd> wtf
<CrazyLemon> bi dekleta sama mešala
<CrazyLemon> BDSM
<kekec> wtf
<kekec> sniorita lol
<kekec> haha
<nafisa> balinarsko društvo starih mačkov ... po naše
<nafisa> pol nam vsi nasedejo
<kekec> nafisa nism vedu da si ti ena od 'gunih'
<nafisa> ja, saj tud ni treba :)
<kekec> :P
<nafisa> si lahko stepeš vn iz glave
<kekec> sam da nisi ti kkšn nafis, pa je un a pršu kasnej
<nafisa> kdo je nafis???
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekam
<kekec> -.-
<nafisa> kaj mežiš?
<nafisa> aja ... ti misliš, da sem tip, k so mu lulčka odrezal?
<nafisa> neeeeee
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guZmPFfWObw&feature=related
<nafisa> nism ko salome
<Seniorita> YouTube        - emanuel zekic
<kekec> aja dobr pol
<nafisa> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=uslu%C5%BEna+samo+nekomu
<Seniorita> Let me google that for you
<kekec> tale zekič zmaga
<upd> dobr poje
<nafisa> ojoj ... so že zvohal mojo spletno stran
<nafisa> k je btw zanič
<nafisa> marija ...
<nafisa> zadnjič je še ni blo na listi
<kekec> aja kero to
<kekec> a na googlu mislš
<kekec> :
<kekec> :P
<upd> kako se ti sploh da s takimi bedarijami ubadati bsdm pa toj kr neki
<upd> mislem haloo
<upd> :)
<kekec> odvisn v keri vlogi si
<nafisa> ja, na google mislim
<nafisa> uni, k je treba priden bit :D
<kekec> aja js sm tut dons eno domeno dubu pa je že na analytics
<upd> ma glupost :)
<kekec> ej nafisa a ti si mau mazohist?
<nafisa> mičkeno
<kekec> ker pol ti priporočam windows, trpiš vsak dan
<kekec> rajca skos
<upd> pol pa v assembly programiri ne pa bsdm
<nafisa> ne ,...
<nafisa> winse že znam napamet
<nafisa> mam trpljenje zdaj na ubuntu :D
<kekec> haha
<kekec> pol pa assembly, tko kt je upd reku
<kekec> nared driver za bič
<nafisa> al kuga sem iz tega nrdila ... zdaj imam že kubuntu al kuko
<kekec> dej si xubuntu al pa lubuntu, bl trpiš
<kekec> al pa debian al pa Å¡e raj kr brez grafike
<nafisa> ah, sj brez grafike mi ne bi blu tko hudu
<kekec> aja? probi po googlu iskat
<kekec> prek tty
<kekec> z wget al pa curl
<CrazyLemon> sj obstaja lynx in podobni cli browserji
<nafisa> ej, a se v terminalu lahko išče po googlu?
<CrazyLemon> eni celo javascript podpirajo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kekec> ja tko kt je lemon reku :)
<kekec> ampak pač predlagam da bl trpiš
<kekec> ja nafisa, kko so pa brskal k na linuxu ni blo grafike? :)
<nafisa> ne ne ...
<kekec> oziroma tut k je bla....
<nafisa> bom kr na tem, k sem
<nafisa> mam javo zato, da trpim
<kekec> aja nč pol..... java i san
<nafisa> opolnoči nism naloge oddala :S
<nafisa> sem se neki matrala ...
<nafisa> sam ni Å¡lo :(
<kekec> ej sam včasih mi je blo smešn k sm v kšni pesmi slišu "java i san"
<kekec> zdej je pa sam Å¡e "java i oracle" :/
<nafisa> upd je spizdu
<nafisa> da se povežem še na en server ...
<kekec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Krc0M49fwww&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Emanuel Zekic - Ciganin sam, al najlepsi
<kekec> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BDSM
<kekec> kok je pa kle napisan
<Seniorita> BDSM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<kekec> zihr je kkšn sužn mogu pisat
<CrazyLemon> lol..kok je radoveden :>
<kekec> :P
<nafisa> sam je res
<nafisa> saj res, da sem edina ženska tule zdajle ...
<nafisa> sam ...
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js spat!
<kekec> sam kaj
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<kekec> :P
<nafisa> sem že od nekoga drugega mojca ... ne od kekca :P
<kekec> najt
<nafisa> lepo spi, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> nočko :*
<kekec> od bedanca zihr :D
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> ma brado
<nafisa> kaki prevodi :D
<kekec> kje to
<nafisa> prereže lobanjo in odkrije možgane :D
<kekec> to ni smešn :P
<nafisa> če je odkril možgane :D
<kekec> -.-
<nafisa> disk mi je prečekiralo :S
<nafisa> grem jst pančkat
<nafisa> lepo se imejte, fantje :* nočkaaaa
<kekec> čau
<kekec> :)
<kekec> :* :3
<bogdanov> sta ima
<gapi> spavanje e Å¡to ima
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sj to ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a mogoce
<bogdanov> ves kdo je zastopnik za superge.si
<bogdanov> ?
<gapi>  ne
<bogdanov> tomas sport sm ze ugotovu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> i gapi kva se dela
<gapi> spat sravlja
<bogdanov> :)
 * gapi is away: Me ni !!!!
<skyx> hello
<skyx> kdo mi zrihta mirc v zipu ?
<skyx> ker ne morm installa nardit ?
<l0wkey> re
<upd> dobro jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<upd> andrejz kako je šlo včeraj
<andrejz> uf, ženske so modrce na oder metale :)
<upd> a res :D
<alyosha> kaj si to striptiz plesal:DD
<upd> aj bilo dost ljudi
<andrejz> ma nisem jih Å¡tel
<andrejz> amapk po moje nekje med 30 in 40, kar dost no
<upd> zakon :)
<andrejz> upd, zakaj pa nisi uletu ?
<upd> jah glih včeraj sm mel laboratorijske...
<upd> koliko vas je pa Å¡lo
<andrejz> to so se kar kolone delale, toliko nas je bilo :). 5 nas je bilo na pivu, je nekaj dobrih idej padlo
<andrejz> upd,2.4. prideš?
<upd> heh :D amm takrat bo v lj.
<upd> ?
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> samo takrat bo treba delat :)
<upd> jah bom si probal najti čas
<nafisa> kersnikova 4? al kolk je že?
<andrejz> ja
<upd> aha takrat se prevaja
<andrejz> samo bo treba it nekje čez stranski vhod, ker bo glavni zaprt, baje
<upd> sm mislu da se ga bo pilo :D
<nafisa> :S
<andrejz> @upd; lahko tud na splošno buge poročaš
<andrejz> @upd: saj se bo pilo
<andrejz> ampak potem
<upd> haha :D
<andrejz> :D
<nafisa> ne, vmes se bo tud
<nafisa> vodo pa sokce :D
<andrejz> ampak samo 100% naravne :P
<nafisa> a ...
<upd> pivo je naravno :)
<nafisa> ok, ne ... bom tiho ...
<andrejz> upd a ti prevajaš un gnome paket kva je e
<nafisa> imam prehudo domišljijo
<andrejz> že
<upd> ja med vikendom mislem da bo končan
<andrejz> gnome-docs-guide al kaj je že?
<andrejz> ok super
<upd> no verjetno bo, ker mora bit ane :)
<andrejz> ker je naslednji teden final končni rok za gnome 3.0
<upd> ja :)
<andrejz> tako da če hočmo da bo not
<andrejz> + fajn je da nekdo pregleda, quality assurance pa to :)
<upd> to bo definitivno treba pregledat
<nafisa> jst bom probala 2. aprila prit
<nafisa> če ne bom spala ko klada
<upd> d0h zdej me pa rama boli, sm se jebal pol ure da sm eno kravo odvezal :)
<nafisa> pa če mate kaj za glupe babe za delat :D
<upd> boš kavice kuhala :P
<nafisa> ah, kava XS
<nafisa> to ni dobro za srce
<upd> ahhh :D
<nafisa> če pa res ni ... nisi videl moje slikice?
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/32881_tt85u/Fotografija050.jpg
<BigWhale> Great Scott! Unity is b0rken!!
<nafisa> broken?
<BigWhale> mnja no
<nafisa> :o
<BigWhale> ful stvari je na pol al pa grdo narjenih
<BigWhale> in sem mal slabe volje :>
<napsy> gnome-shell ftw
<BigWhale> tist se manj dela ;>
<BigWhale> pa se boljs glupo je narjen :>
<napsy> men je lepo delalo
<napsy> problem je sam v graficnih drajverjih
<nafisa> ok, dobr, da ne menjavam prehitro
<tnm_> a bo kdo tukaj ze delezen nove fri fakultete?
<napsy> pomoje se nobem ne bo vsaj kekih 5 let
<napsy> :)
<napsy> kakih*
<BigWhale> vrds?
<BigWhale> cesa?
<napsy> nove fri stavbe ki jo gradijo ze ene 10 let
<BigWhale> oh
<upd> kje pa je nova lokacija fri
<napsy> mislim da blizu novega tehnoloskega parka
<upd> kje je pa novi tehnološki park
<napsy> vic
<upd> aja zakon :)
<nafisa> jst bom na FRI Å¡e ene 3 leta
<nafisa> pa je ne bom deležna
<nafisa> believe me
<napsy> verjamem :)
<napsy> js tut verjetno ne
<upd> dobr, sj fri ima place, pr nam smo pa na 5 krajih
<upd> računalnico mate novo za fmf-om
<nafisa> ja, kaj ti to nuca?
<nafisa> če ti en profesor potegne ...
<nafisa> pol morš pa letet na jadransko?
<nafisa> + jst sem Å¡e na upravni
<upd> kaj letet sj jest tud letam iz stavbe v stavbo hm
<nafisa> to pomeni, da morm iz bežigrada letat na tržaško pa jadransko pa vse križem
<napsy> pol sma precej na istem
<napsy> posebi lepo je ce mas predavanja ob sedmih zjutri
<nafisa> s tem, da se mi predavanja pa vaje prekrivajo na enem pa na drugem faxu
<nafisa> pa kao sodelujejo
<nafisa> pol pa izpitov nočjo priznavat
<nafisa> pa nvm kake Å¡e vse
<upd> jah toj pa tko če si na dveh kafsih
<upd> :)
<nafisa> ej, upravna informatika
<nafisa> kao oba faxa skupi povezana
<upd> ja, kako da si na obeh, a to redno al kot pavzer na enem
<nafisa> jst nisem posebi vpisana na FRI
<nafisa> moja uradna fakulteta je upravna
<upd> ajja to :) točno
<nafisa> to so zasnovali taki, k itaq samo razmišljajo
<nafisa> ko je treba pa kaj narest ... pa dajo roke proč
<nafisa> lani sem sprosila na OS, da smo imeli krajše odmore
<nafisa> da sem čimmanj zamudila na FU
<nafisa> pa vseen sem pol ure zamujala ... pol ure vsaj, ker ob 4ih je najhujša gužva čez center LJ
<upd> mja to oni naredijo kurčev razpored vedno, se moraš sam znajdit pa zamenjat termine če je le možnost
<hruske> kje pa je fu
<upd> ker vsaka fakulteta neki po svoje, namest da bi se skup vsedli pa naredili tako kot se zagre
<nafisa> fu?
<nafisa> med FDV pa EF
<nafisa> gosarjeva 5
<hruske> a
<hruske> cez cel center, ja
<hruske> pejt z biciklom? :)
<hruske> si 3x prej
<nafisa> nimam, ker so mi ga ukradli
<nafisa> + zdravniki so mi prepovedali kolo
<hruske> uh oh
<hruske> rolerji?
<upd> un mini skuter la ka ježe
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> aja ... kolo so mi ukradli na novo leto ... in sem ga našla 8 mesecev kasneje 200 m proč od lokacije kraje ...
<nafisa> ampak v takem stanju, da sem se skor zjokala
<tnm_> em
<tnm_> stavba se ze gradi
<tnm_> tko da...
<nafisa> se že?
<tnm_> http://gradnja.fri.uni-lj.si/
<Seniorita> Gradnja FKKT in FRI
<nafisa> aha ... to pomeni, da čez ene 15 let bo vseljiva?
<tnm_> kao leta 2013
<nafisa> full zgrajeno :D
<nafisa> muahahahaha
<tnm_> ja pocas pocas
<nafisa> če bi jim jst sama gradila, bi blo hitreje :D
<tnm_> a ti mas tud rada da je vse hitr :P
<upd> uu lej k bo moj fux tud
<nafisa> tnm_, lej ... moj fotr je zidar ...
<nafisa> z njim sva zgradila našo hišo
<nafisa> in vem, kako hitro lahko 2 na roke gradita objekt
<nafisa> kaj Å¡ele tile kekci, k imajo vse na dlani
<tnm_> nafisa, ti ne ves zlatega pravila
<tnm_> en bosanc dela, 5 jih gleda :d
<upd> pa jebujih to je samo most :D
<nafisa> delaj počas, da boš dobil več plačano?
<tnm_> potem se pa roke lovi
<tnm_> :D
<upd> delaj počas, ker nisi dovolj plačan da bi delal hitro.
<upd> to je to ^^
<nafisa> ah, dej dej
<nafisa> velikokrat je dost plačano ... samo delavcev ne plačajo, kot bi mogli pa v žepe sfilajo
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<nafisa> ti je že vdrla v mail?
<napsy> argh, damn django
<napsy> ve kdo zakaj ne morm query-jat nad db modelom znotraj __init__.py pri djangotu oz. izpise napako "table not found" ceprav obstaja?
<nafisa> obstaja pa ni na pravem mestu?
<BigWhale> napsy, Because it can! ;>
<napsy> mm slab odgovor :)
<sasa84> nafisa, čist možn d mi je že :\
<upd> napsy preveri dostope do tabele
<napsy> kok se to nrdi? :)
<upd> i have no idea
<BigWhale> mysql -u <user> -p <database>
<napsy> tabela obstaja
<BigWhale> pol pa select  * from table
<napsy> in tut ce pozenem shell prek manage.py in zapisem nekaj v tabelo deluje
<napsy> samo v __init__.py pa zatezi da tabela ne obstaja
<upd> pol je pa nepravilna referenca na tabelo
<BigWhale> no idea :> hruske vpraise on zih ve
<napsy> hruske: ping
<sasa84> oj BigWhale
 * sasa84 ponudi ribico
<BigWhale> o sasa
<BigWhale> a tko se ji zdej rece? od sadja k zivalim?
<BigWhale> tud prav ;>
<hruske> wot
<hruske> napsy, kak __init__.py
<hruske> kje?
<hruske> napsy, ti povem zakaj ne - ker mora django najprej importat models.py da se ti moduli nalovdajo
<hruske> ce pa das ti kodo v __init__.py pa to takrat se ni narjeno
<napsy> uu
<napsy> tnx
<nafisa> hruške smo pojedl :D
<sasa84> hruške, jabuke, slive, mene voli ive a ja iva neču ... :P
<sasa84> ivo ima sreću :P
<nafisa> nečeš? :O
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<nafisa> na, pa smo nove dobil
<sasa84> hruške so spet robutal :P
<CrazyLemon> Bilko http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/23443/#p23443
<Seniorita> [rešeno] Masovna obdelava slik (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> maš tam še ene 2 skripte za resize :D
<Bilko> CrazyLemon kaj če mi zruši in zažge hišo, še zmer ne odgovarjaš? :)
<CrazyLemon> nope
 * CrazyLemon  nikol ne odgovarja!
<Bilko> bom jih sprobu vseen. Sej mam zavarovano bajto :)
<CrazyLemon> sam tole je če maš .png slike in jih želiš zmanjšat ter spremenit v .jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> aha
<sasa84> limoncellooooooooooooo :D
<Bilko> no sej v glavnem mam že rešitev katero sem rabil
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaat :D
<Bilko> zdej celo dve. Skripto pa en programček
<Bilko> tko da bo zdej dost bl simpl mi konvertir<t slike
<sasa84> go Bilko go Bilko
<Bilko> we are go-ing... :)
<sasa84> ;)
<Bilko> ma, bl stojimo kot pa km gremo, zadne čase :)
<Bilko> zato sm zdej Bilko.....včas sm bil pa Bilder
<Bilko> heh
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> woot!
<CrazyLemon> dokler nisi deBilko je vse ok :D
<Bilko> ja to maš prav!
<sasa84> lemoncello ;)
<Bilko> takoh je že tko preveč okol nas
<upd> a kup kdo telico ? 400€ sam je mal božjast meče
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> upd, lol
<upd> situacija je resna vi se smejete :)
<sasa84> http://www.ucatholic.com/apologetics/71/ LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Seniorita> No Apologies #71: Intro Jehovah's Witnesses  | uCatholic
<upd> a je kak addon za chromium browser da naredi tree iz tabsov ker to je nemogoče postal
<CrazyLemon> multirow si zrihtaj
<CrazyLemon> da maš v dveh vrsticah
<CrazyLemon> al več
<upd> a to obstaja i love you !
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da obstaja ja
<CrazyLemon> ker neki takega obstaja za ff
<sasa84> upd is now the gayest person :D
<upd> no becouse i love you too!
<sasa84> i'm gay too
<sasa84> :D
<upd> than we can be gay together
<nafisa> upd ... 6 let nazaj bi jo kupila
<nafisa> zdaj pa ... ne morem
<nafisa> nimam kam za privezat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/z-nakupom-obveznic-bi-odplacali-glavnico-stanovanjskega-posojila/253294
<upd> lahko jo ob pojstlo
<Seniorita> Z nakupom obveznic bi odplačali glavnico stanovanjskega posojila :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<upd> al pa za radiator
<CrazyLemon> uff..zanimiva ideja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a že flet za naju iščeš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah ni druge ane..najprej Å¡talca pol pa kravca
<sasa84> res je
<miha> CrazyLemon: zveni lepo, sam ni realno :D
<sasa84> prvo flet, pol bova pa kupla Å¡e telico od upd-ja
<CrazyLemon> sam tale updjeva kravca me zdj mal mika..k je pocen za vzdrževat
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> ne ne ne
<sasa84> prvo flet, pol telica
<CrazyLemon> ja sj to sm mislu..sam kje boš potem ti živela?
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<CrazyLemon> miha vse dobre ideje so take :)
<upd> hehe sam da se vama flet ne podre k vsake pol ure kr pade na tla
<sasa84> sej bo crazy najdu v prtličju
<CrazyLemon> ni panike..bo Å¡la za zrezke
<Bilko> uh, vsak tip si želi dve telice met, vsaj enkrat :)
<upd> heh :))
<sasa84> Bilko, tja...crazy dela an tem :P
<Bilko> vidm :)
<sasa84> vsak bo dal 200 za epileptično telico :P
<nafisa> saj se jo zakolje
<nafisa> pol so pa zrezki :D
<CrazyLemon> pa goveji kebab!
<nafisa> mmm
<christooss> CrazyLemon a ti še nethogs uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> občasno ko me zanima kaj se dogaja :)
<nafisa> hehe
<christooss> k men en kup root povezav na port od transmissiona pride
<christooss> 0     root     ..51413-74.65.164.204:49499             0.000       0.000 KB/sec
<CrazyLemon> ja js jih tudi vidim
<christooss> pa to tud če je transmission ugasnje
<CrazyLemon> počak 10-15min da se vse povezave prekinejo
<CrazyLemon> pa pol zalaufaj
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ni na nobenem interfaceu ta povezava
<CrazyLemon> me ne skrbi dosti
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kak inner proces
<napsy> to ma mogoce za kako notranjo komunikacijo
<christooss> hmnjf
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<christooss> bom pogledu
<CrazyLemon> k vsake tok časa se tudi vidu v messages da je udp packet too long IP bla bla
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. v kern.log
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/razkrit-graficni-vmesnik-operacijskega-sistema-windows-8.html?RSS258a1ba8f406e18fba58dae14baca6dc
<Seniorita> Razkrit grafični vmesnik operacijskega sistema Windows 8
<CrazyLemon> waw kera revolucija v designu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> kje so virtualna namizja
<miha> oblubl so da bo to v 8
<miha> brez tega so winsi sam za igrice primerni
<christooss> sej maš kšn third party app
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<andrejz> ajmo folk, dodajte se gor - http://v1.geopedia.si/#T105_L1013_F23_s7_b4_vF
<Seniorita> Geopedia - interaktivni spletni atlas in zemljevid Slovenije
<nafisa> kuga je treba narest?
<marko-_-> am
<marko-_-> i just paranoid
<marko-_-> or am i just stoned
<nafisa> andrejz, kako se označi?
<andrejz> ustvariš račun, se prijaviš izbereš pravo plast in se dodaš
<andrejz> lahko te pa jaz dodam, samo povej naslov ali pa koodrinate, če ti je lažje
<andrejz> če se bojiš zasebnosti potem lahko daš nekaj približnega
<nafisa> ammm ... to moj stalni al "začasni" naslov?
<andrejz> po želji
<andrejz> lahko tud oba
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> ideja je v tem, da bi imeli nekje zemljevid, kjer bi se videlo da je ful uporabnikov gor
<andrejz> zato smo tud tako velike X izbral :)
<nafisa> saj stalni je samo na dokumentu
<andrejz> jaz mam tud stalni naslov, samo me tam stalno ni :)
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> hehe
<andrejz> evo nafiso smo dodal, čakamo še ostale
<nafisa> ja, pol je pa vse tiho :D
<andrejz> ma zdaj vsi gledajo katera točka je bila nazadnje dodana :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> tud če
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ok, jst nisem zadnja na seznamu :D hahaha
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> čak
<nafisa> tud sem
<nafisa> 2x sem na seznamu :D haha
<nafisa> sam nikjer ne piše, kdo je kaj
<nafisa> aja ... na mojem začasnem naslovu je še en uporabnik ubuntu 10.10 ... boš njega tud označil?
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> FF mi nalaga strani pol ure ... chrome pa v sekundi naloži ... hmmm
<nafisa> NavigationInfo {
<nafisa> 	headlight	FALSE
<nafisa> 	speed	30
<nafisa> ker jezik je to?
<andrejz> @nafisa: lahko
<andrejz> evo sem ga dodaol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4827/new/posts/
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> kolk je zdaj uporabnikov?
<nafisa> označenih? 21?
<andrejz> počak da bo dražen na FB dal, pol jih šele bo :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> men je pa moj nov mail smešen :D
<andrejz> 22
<andrejz> 100 bi bila kar lepa številka za začetek
<nafisa> evo ... saj tisto, k si zame označu, sta v bistvu 2 osebi :D na stalnem naslovu je mojca ... na začasnem pa usn :D
<nafisa> oboje skupi je pa nafisa
<andrejz> mojca + usn = nafisa ?
<andrejz> ne razumem te matematike
<nafisa> razdvojena osebnost :D
<andrejz> razuel bi
<andrejz> nafi + saša = nafisa
<nafisa> ok, tega pa jst ne Å¡tekam
<andrejz> ja nekaj črk od nafi pa nekaj od saša skp daš pa dobiš nafisa
<nafisa> ah ...
<nafisa> ne, jst imam bl kompleksno pa imaginarno matematiko :D
<nafisa> 3 + 2i ... :D
<nafisa> mojca je realni del ... usn pa imaginarni
<nafisa> zdaj kaj bl razumljivo?
<BigWhale> Na jok mi gre
<nafisa> kaj pa je, BigWhale ?
<BigWhale> Unity review pisem ...
<nafisa> aja, to, k si rekel ... nekaj grafika nagaja?
<BigWhale> Unity being naslednji desktop pr Ubuntu...
<andrejz> za koga pa pišeš review
<nafisa> ja, to so mi že povedal ... da ne bo več netbook remix-a
<andrejz> ja zdaj bosta obadva imela isti vmesnik
<andrejz> jaz sem pa kar zadovoljen z njim
<BigWhale> cak da jest blog post napisem :>
<andrejz> samo je res, da uporabljam unity že kakšna 2 mesca
<andrejz> in takrat je bil res zanič zanič zanič
<BigWhale> kako dodas shortuct v dash?
<andrejz> zdaj je že "liveable"
<andrejz> misliš tja na levo
<andrejz> al v dash (tisto ko se ti odpre)?
<andrejz> kar lahko pohvalim je predvsem hitrost v primerjavi z 10.10, in tud usability je opazno boljši v primerjavi z 10.10
<andrejz> na intelovi grafi
<andrejz> sem pa slišal da ima binary ati folk precej težav
<BigWhale> tist k se ti odpre
<BigWhale> jest sam v virtualboxu do zdaj delam
<andrejz> aja jaz mam že skor 2 mesca pa je kul
<andrejz> v dash ne vem če lahko bližnjice daješ
<nafisa> andrejz, a baterije kaj manj žre*
<nafisa> ?
<nafisa> kaj veš?
<andrejz> mi je pa zelo kul, če malo dlje stisneš Windows tipko
<andrejz> @nafisa: mislim, da to nima velikega učinka na batreijoi
<andrejz> bolj je odvisno, če so se gonilniki jaz izboljšali
<andrejz> katero grafo maš?
<nafisa> ja no ... jst sem samo iz win šla na u10.10 ... pa mi baterija več kot pol ure dlje drži
<andrejz> na u10.10?
<nafisa> ubuntu
<andrejz> no pol
<andrejz> že imaš dobre gonilnike
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale k napišeš blog skopiraj link kle da ga objavmo na fb/twitterju
<nafisa> ne vem, kero grafično mam ... wifi sem že ugotovila :D
<andrejz> @crazylemon, daj Å¡e link do zemljevida na twitter pa sebe gor dodaj
<CrazyLemon> andrejz lih zdej gledam
<CrazyLemon> kako se pa dodam? :D
<andrejz> prav neka praznina je tam
<andrejz> ja greš tja gor, ustvariš račun
<andrejz> potem pa dodaj na plast
<andrejz> spodaj levo
<CrazyLemon> eh sux..moraš met račun
<nafisa> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nafisa> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nafisa> andrejz, verjetno je intel grafična :D
<andrejz> ja intel ima dober power saving
<nafisa> vsaj mislim, da prov gledam
<nafisa> saj je netbook ... bi že mogu met, ne?
<andrejz> če imaš recimo pa ati ti pa malo več štroma žre, kolikor gre
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> 99% netbookov ima intel grafo
<nafisa> ej, zakaj mi FF vedno tako počasi dela ... chrome mi pa šiba ko raketa?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz js nikjer ne vidim "dodaj na plast"..dodaj je..dodaj zapis je..nov sloj...etc
<CrazyLemon> dodaj na plast pa ni nikjer
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej no ... a ga zafrkavaš?
<CrazyLemon> ne?
<nafisa> sloj = plast
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ni nikjer dodaj na sloj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da...a ti mene zafrkavaš????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<andrejz> zapis
<andrejz> zapis je
<sasa84> ne pa ne :P
<nafisa> jaooooooooooooo
<sasa84> andrejz nima pojma :P
<nafisa> zakaj eni tok komplicirajoooooooooo??????????
<andrejz> lol kako vprašanje, seveda te zajebavam dražen =), kdaj te pa ne ? :P
<sasa84> k bo pa on kej prevaju se nej pa pr men oglas :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon jst nikol ne zajebavam!!!
<andrejz> kaj bi rada da skoz pr teb visim al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> madona kok komplikacij za dodat eno preprosto točko
<andrejz> saj lahko dodaš zapleteno točko
<sasa84> al pa popiješ lemoncello :P
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> k bo pa on kej prevaju se nej pa pr men oglas :P         a to zame govoriš????
<CrazyLemon> a me ti  zafrkavaš??????
<sasa84> za andrejz
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> neee, jst te pa nikol ne zafrkavam :P
<sasa84> tud zajebavam te ne
<nafisa> dej kompleksno
<nafisa> imaginarno
<nafisa> tko k sem jst prej razlagala
<nafisa> mojca + (usn)i = nafisa
<sasa84> semidestruktivno z malo asimetrične oz strukturne aksonometrije :P
<nafisa> jao :D
<sasa84> z malo tektonske logike, da se poudari monumentalnost :P
<sasa84> a je jasno zdej? :P
<nafisa> ko da bi opisovala kip, pišuka :D
<sasa84> ja...v mislih sem imela CrazyLemon na vrhu slavnika
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> :$
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj pa tebe kuha?
<sasa84> kuha?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa feferone sm jedu..polpekoče..pa so bili kr pekoči
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> ja ... če je natipku :$
<sasa84> boščk
<nafisa> jst mam rada sam nepekoče ...
<nafisa> edino mal čilija paše v kebab
<sasa84> jaz sploh nč pekočga ne moram...še popra ne dost
<CrazyLemon> i <3 pekoče :D
<CrazyLemon> spicy is my middle name :$
<sasa84> sej jaz sem tud za vroče :P
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> jaz sploh nč pekočga ne moram...še popra ne dost
<CrazyLemon> lažnivka!
<sasa84> vroče ni nujn pekoče
<sasa84> !
<CrazyLemon> si kdaj spila kozarec vroče vode ?
<nafisa> ne, CrazyLemon ... po moje ne
<nafisa> je pa vročo kavo pila :P
<sasa84> težko verjamem :P
<sasa84> hihihih
<sasa84> vročo ja...pa čaj ;)
<sasa84> pa vročo čokolado
<CrazyLemon> ja..in če bi bila kava oz. čaj dovol vroč..bi se spekla...zakaj? ker PEČE
<CrazyLemon> in tako so rimljani prišli do izraza da je to PEkoČE
<CrazyLemon> !
<andrejz> od stvari ki pečejo
<sasa84> lol
<andrejz> imamo jaz najrajši PEČENKO
<sasa84> andrejz, +1
<nafisa> mene Å¡tejte zraven
<andrejz> @crazy: lol, rimljani ..
<sasa84> pečenko tud vreme napoveduje pa ne peče...sicr tud vroč ni :P
<nafisa> sam more bit taka mehka
<andrejz> kaj si preveč asterixa bral
<nafisa> pa prave začimbe gor
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pečenko so pa nato grki si zmislili.. ker so začeli jest pa je bila še vroča...pa so rekli...auuuuu to PEČE.. pa je reku en..matr to je res ena pečenka
<yang> pecenkota sem zadnjic videl na 1m od blizu
<yang> tistega vremenarja
<nafisa> a res?
<sasa84> yang, to si že stopu v njegov intimni prostor :P
<yang> ja tam zdraven sem delal
<andrejz> crazy ti si cel etnolog
<sasa84> lol
<andrejz> čakam samo še da boš povezal besedi PEČE in PIČKA skupaj
<sasa84> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<nafisa> mmm, pečena piščančja fafla
<sasa84> glede the dveh besed.... mogoče feničansko poreklo?
<yang> oz vceraj sem ga videl
<CrazyLemon> andrejz te zgodbe pa res nočeš slišat...pretty sick :/    taki so pač vikingi..sick bastards
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> http://www.google.si/images?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=%CE%A8%CE%B7%CF%84%CF%8C&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=sl&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=493
<Seniorita> Ψητό - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> najs :D
<andrejz> lol - http://grilledcheesesandwich.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/GrilledCheeseAd.png
<nafisa> ja, to so rezultati za pečensko v grščini
<andrejz> a si se grško učila?
<nafisa> starogrščino
<sasa84> a ste mel vi na izbiro al oboje...lat in gr?
<nafisa> latinščina obvezna
<andrejz> Å¡kofijska?
<nafisa> grščina + nemščina/francoščina izbirna
<nafisa> ja, andrejz
<andrejz> ql
<andrejz> jaz sem mel pa sam latinščino (dost je en mrtev jezik :P)
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> a tud Å¡kofijska al kuko?
<andrejz> ah to pa ne ;)
<andrejz> želimlje
<andrejz> v miru na deželi :P
<nafisa> ah ... tam je pa res izolirano od sveta
<nafisa> za moj okus
<CrazyLemon> a to je  zravn žememlj?
<nafisa> tuki smo lahko v vinjo pobegnil ... pa v K12 pa 50 kafičev okoli ...
<nafisa> pa v BTC smo loh Å¡li pa v center ...
<andrejz> ma ka pa vem.. men je vseeno al so rovte al je mest
<andrejz> mesto
<andrejz> to še nič
<andrejz> 2 leti sem bil na norveškem v eni regiij k je gostota prebivalcev (povprečna se ve) 3 / km^2
<andrejz> pa je blo tud čist kul
<andrejz> druge stvari počenjaš pa je
<andrejz> namest da greš v kafič se greš pa s kajakom po fjordu furat pa je :)
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> to pa ne grem pa če mi plačajo
<nafisa> majo vsaj elektriko pa net?
<andrejz> ja itak ;)
<andrejz> halo
<andrejz> samo nekaj preko nekih anten napelano
<andrejz> samo najbližja trgovina 3 km
<andrejz> najbližja normalna trgovina 12 km
<andrejz> najbližja vas kjer živi več kot 1000 ljudi 25 km
<andrejz> najbližje mesto 40 km
<andrejz> saj eni so mel ful težave s tem
<nafisa> aha ... pol tko skor k pr mojih starših :D
<nafisa> najbližja trgovina 3 km
<nafisa> kraj s 5000 prebivalci 12 km ...
<nafisa> k je mercator pa lidl pa hofer pa Å¡par
<nafisa> celje pa 25 km :D
<nafisa> sam net pa mamo Å¡e kr ok, no
<andrejz> pa sej to je čist odvisno
<andrejz> recimo če se vsak dan nekam v mesto pelješ delat greš komot za nazaj v trgovino
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> sam jst če sm pri starših 2 tedna ... mesta ne vidim
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ok, bom.
<nafisa> tako da ... viva la ljubljana :D
<andrejz> no tam je bila jeba ker za avto si premlad, javni prevoz je bil pa drag pa zelo redek
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale al pa če si pri volji te dam admina za ubuntuslovenija  @ fb pa lahk sam objaviš...k vem js da teb rab par ur :D
<nafisa> no ... jst avta nimam niti izpita ... avtobus je pa 4x na dan pa tud ne lih pocen
<BigWhale> lahk me nardis za admina... sam bo mau trapast zgledal, ce sam svoje clanke objavljam :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ja..ampak ne bodo vedl da si to ti..ker boš bil UbuntuSlovenija :P
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> ok
<CrazyLemon> sam klikneš na desni strani "Uporabi stran kot Ubuntu Slovenija"     pa je to to :)
<BigWhale> pol se grem pa lahko shameless self promotion
<nafisa> tko k jst za b*** klub slovenije objavljam
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<andrejz> kaj je b***?
<nafisa> daš uporabi stran ... pa klikneš na switch :D
<CrazyLemon> dsm = ***
<andrejz> u zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> pazi se da te brigita ne vidi kako srfaš po straneh z straponi
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pol bo rekla, d morš zmer luč pržgat, k bo akcija :P
<andrejz> there is a reason god created icognito
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<nafisa> in private, ja
<BigWhale> ja
<sasa84> sej...a ma kdo kle strapon?
<BigWhale> ctrl-alt-n is for porn
<nafisa> kle je 5 m proč od mene
<BigWhale> sasa84, jest ga mam built in!
<CrazyLemon> ctrl shift p
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<sasa84> BigWhale, majke!
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> dobr si to naredu, BigWhale
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> hja
<nafisa> jst ga mam pa na steni obečenega
<nafisa> no, ni moj
<CrazyLemon> sosedov?
<nafisa> ampak sposodim si ga pa loh :D
<nafisa> ma ne ... od Å¡efa je
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<sasa84> hehe
<nafisa> pa moj kolega jih dela
<sasa84> dela?
<nafisa> aha
<BigWhale> a je mizar?
<sasa84> a nrdi po svojem odlitku al kok? :P
<BigWhale> jest to ne morem
<BigWhale> k bi prevelik kalup nucal
<BigWhale> ;>
<sasa84> kao
<CrazyLemon> a ni tok kavčuka BigWhale ? haha
<nafisa> po moje je gume dost, no
<nafisa> hehe ... latex je naravni material
<BigWhale> ves kolk bi blo to tezko handlat!
<nafisa> pizda ... kdaj misl Å¡ef pridet, k morm spucat klub za dons za party :S
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<sasa84> bogdanov, miško
<BigWhale> nafisa, latex k se dandanes uporablja v hm porno industriji je vecinoma sinteticen
<sasa84> BigWhale že ve
<nafisa> ah ... se ga naroči iz nemčije ...
<nafisa> sicer me pa porno industrija ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> tam je dnar nafisa ! pa slava!
<CrazyLemon> pa dnar!
<CrazyLemon> pa dostop do neomejenega Å¡tevila straponov!
<nafisa> ne moja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je to počel včasih...zto si je pa lohk kio kupu!
<nafisa> brez tega, da bi mela porniče posnete, sem dost slavna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 še zdj me ritka peče :((((((
<sasa84> bogi..
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> joj, CrazyLemon ... to se dela, da pol ne peče
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItHaQlri-0E
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Bohpomagej - Kukulele
<bogdanov> HAHAHAH
<bogdanov> nujn ogled!
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> koze so mi všeč
<nafisa> ovca mu je pobegnila
<nafisa> haha ... ni blo pol za na roštilj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj kšn link kjer nastopaš
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ti so iz tvojih rovt?? :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 €€
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> cl haha itak
<sasa84> dobr no...sej si itak gor na www.gaytube.com
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 not
<CrazyLemon> gaylover.net pa res
<sasa84> mhm, kategorija twink :L
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimaš
<sasa84> dj no...al sm jst dala en kratk filmčk na gaytube
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti daješ pa sprejemaš js ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> kwa te pa briga kaj dajem :P
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js na TiK :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<sasa84> tik?
<sasa84> zihr kšna gloryhole zadeva :P
<nafisa> turistični informativni kot
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1ZE3A_cZEI&feature=player_detailpage#t=98s
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ansambel Bohpomagej - Črnolaska
<sasa84> loooooooool
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> taka muska je teb usec
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> jst poslušam svašta
<nafisa> to poslušam doma
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> pri starših
<nafisa> je vsako nedeljo na radiu
<sasa84> še dobr d je moj fotr rokr, k ma občasne želje po kylie minogue pa madonni :P
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> mah, moji pa tole
<nafisa> pa kako od abbe rad slišjo
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> sem kupla kitajsko zelje in upala, da ga bom imela za 2 tedna ... no, kupila sem ga včer ... pa ga že pol manjka ... pišuka
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> a mas zajce doma?
<nafisa> če sem jst zajc ,,, pol ja ... (saj sprednja zobka imam ko zajček)
<BigWhale> za unity review si morm banner narest...
<BigWhale> da bom dal med featured clanke!
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> hm bom raj najprej napisal clank do konca
<nafisa> ta člank bo pa dolg
<BigWhale> sej ne pisem skoz no ;)
<BigWhale> vmes se po unity klikam
<nafisa> aja, ok :D
<BigWhale> in screenshote delam :>
<BigWhale> pa reference iscem
 * sasa84 uščipne BigWhale 
<BigWhale> Nimam cajta zdej.
<sasa84> pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz
<BigWhale> Pejt k sosedu, ga prosi nej ti da eno smrekovo vejo, pol pa prestej iglice na njej.
<sasa84> dej mi vsaj bombončke za štet
<sasa84> mamo pred bajto dve srebrni smrekci...a Å¡tejeta? :P
<nafisa> ja, k men lahko pride preštet, kolk smartijev sem pojedla :D
<sasa84> že smreki...sej sta čez bajto :P
<BigWhale> ok lahko
<BigWhale> lahko svojo smreko ja
<nafisa> jst pa nimam svoje smreke ...
<sasa84> nafisa, to ni zanimiv...ponud kej druzga :P
<nafisa> bivši jo je pa mel
<nafisa> k se ni bril spod
<nafisa> sasa84, ne izzivaj :P
<sasa84> sej ne izzivam! :P
<nafisa> aja ... zdaj vidim, da mogoče pa res ne
<sasa84> a-a
 * sasa84 pridna!
<nafisa> a plidna si?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> *pomežikne*
<nafisa> kak si ti pridn dekle ...
<sasa84> prrrrrrr
<nafisa> lahko prideš men kocine na nogah preštet ... pol jih pa lahko pobriješ
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> raj bi kej druzga...noge so boring :P
<BigWhale> nafisa, kazen mora bit kazen, ne pa neki ...
<nafisa> a ni ok?
<nafisa> preštet kocine na mojih nogah pol jih pa pobrit?
<nafisa> še družbeno koristno delo zraven
<sasa84> dolgčas:(
<nafisa> a med nogami mi bi jih pa Å¡tela, a?
<nafisa> ti bi jst dala booring
<nafisa> spet 2x o :S
<sasa84> to je tko kokr mi je BigWhale 1x naroču, d mu morm dlake s tazadne posmukat :\
<nafisa> muahahahaha
<BigWhale> dej si zdej zmisljevat
<BigWhale> sej vem, da bi bla rada tepena :P
<nafisa> big ... sej loh do mene dons pride ... mamo party z našo sceno ...
<nafisa> bo ena profi iz ptuja ...
<BigWhale> overlay scrollbar mi ne dela :/
<nafisa> en je pa na faxu?
<CrazyMelon> me me me
<sasa84> kao na faxu :P
<CrazyMelon> nc kao
<CrazyMelon> kle poslusam o locih, slocih, wocih etc
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1_mpgtb9BE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Indian Pole Dancing/Acrobatics/Gymnastics LOL (Original)
<nafisa> Sky[x] pa ni na faxu :D hehe
<marko-_--> i wish i loved anything as much as charlie sheen loved cocaine and hookers
<CrazyMelon> +1
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyMelon> loves*
<nafisa> nič ... grem še mal pomest ... pol se pa v fetiš opravo dat
<Sky[x]> kšno slikco da vidmo kašna je ta fetiš oprava :D
<CrazyMelon> strapon da gor pa je to to :D
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, kak dober film?
<marko-_--> pa loved je, ker je tip itak naspol mrtev že
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4827/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2BYeaxSaV0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - KRAFTWERK - Radioactivity 1978 - 2004 Anniversary
<Grega> http://eric.webapps.si:6543/
<Seniorita> Najem spletne trgovine RUF
<Grega> kaj pravite
<Sky[x]> fuck ubil se bom
<Sky[x]> peden bom tale imagemagick naložu pa zrihtov na win :S
<Grega> kaj bos te zdaj, pocakaj se malo..
<CrazyLemon> marko__ si prečekiral vanishing on 7th street ?
<bogdanov> cl
<bogdanov> sux je
<bogdanov> no
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> lih tebi hočem neki pokazat
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Fwd_%20Slovenske%20tablice%20%282%29.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a ta je tvoj?
<CrazyLemon> :)))9)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Fwd_%20Slovenske%20tablice%20%285%29.jpg
<bogdanov> 335
<CrazyLemon> al je bl ta
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> KR-ALJ
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> js pa mam http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Fwd_%20Slovenske%20tablice%20%283%29.jpg
<bogdanov> hahahah
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> ke to gledas
<CrazyLemon> samo folk ma domisljijo :D
<CrazyLemon> ma dobu mail s temi tablicami :D
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> najdu sm tvojega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Fwd_%20Slovenske%20tablice%20%284%29.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kr na kes
<bogdanov> mam jst
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> odoh stavt
<bogdanov> pa po kran smekat aj
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> hodi svoje 'na puf' tablice mal preluftat ja
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> to gres lah ti
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm to do zdj počel..zdej si ti na vrsti :D
 * CrazyLemon bbl
<Grega> vam dela http://www.bolha.com/ ?
<Seniorita> Mali oglasi, oglasnik, avkcije, dražbe, trgovina, storitve - Bolha.com
<Grega> hm, ucitno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1079-3: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1079-3
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zakaj želiš klepetati z mano? :S
<Grega> ker te ljubi, dddddd
<CrazyLemon> lies lies lies
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/video-najprej-zaprepraden-nato-nasmejan-do-uses.html
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Najprej zaprepaden, nato nasmejan do ušes! - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha..kero faco mali naredi
<CrazyLemon> haha
<uni4dfx> a se komu sanja kako v PHP deluje mysql_query
<uni4dfx> a izvede query in stora vse rezultate v RAM?
<uni4dfx> ne štekam zakaj morš pol klicat mysql_fetch_array za vsako vrstico posebi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4827/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4827/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> matr ti doug rabi da napišeš post :D
<upd>             light.SpotInnerConeRadians = MathHelper.ToRadians(0.3490f);            light.SpotOuterConeRadians = MathHelper.ToRadians(0.6981f); tole je verjetno tist krog ki se vidi direktno pod lučjo ane ?
<CrazyLemon> stožec je to kok js vidim
<upd> hmm
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuhuj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, klanjam sež
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<christooss__> wadap jo
<napsy> jo jo
<upd> !translate en sl bare bulb
<Seniorita> golo žarnico
 * sasa84 pomaga christooss__ 
<sasa84> lol
 * sasa84 pomaha christooss__ 
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> živjo sasa84 kako si
<napsy> gmail.com je down?
<CrazyLemon> not for me
<Grega> gmail meni dela, bolha pa ne
<sasa84> 1men dela
<napsy> Žal vaš račun Gmail trenutno ni na voljo. Opravičujemo se za nevšečnosti in predlagamo, da ponovno poskusite čez nekaj minut.
<sasa84> christooss__, lej, ma kr bo :) pa ti?
<christooss__> tud sem vredu
<christooss__> sem lih iz kofeta
<christooss__> pa cko smo se mal Å¡alili
<christooss__> tako, da sm kr dobre volje ratal :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy you've been hacked! :D
<napsy> :)
<napsy> dela zdj
<CrazyLemon> One or more of your accounts cannot be transitioned at this time.
<CrazyLemon> Currently, there is no action you need to take. We are in the process of wrapping up some necessary infrastructure work to ensure that the transition for those users will be a seamless process. Once that work has been completed, we will notify you and you'll be able to transition those users at that time
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<napsy> pl
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kr vsi so 'transitioned'
<CrazyLemon> sam mene ni
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni smešno!
<bogdanov> mario
<bogdanov> spinel
<sasa84> rasla je rasla travica...zelena
<sasa84> uuuu uuuu uuuuu
<sasa84> nč...pančat grem
<bogdanov> a u misiland
<bogdanov> ?
<sasa84> u mižiland ja ;)
<sasa84> not se proti tko, d se uležem v pojstlo :D
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> proti-pride
<sasa84> čafči ;)
<CrazyLemon> tv tajm
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> movie?
<nafisa> kere novice? :P
<nafisa> ufffffff ... jst sem prišla mal v svojo sobo ... v latexu pa opremi mi je tako vroče ...
<upd> bogdanov obupane ženske lovit v kmš-ja :)
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> hm
<upd> kaj je
<BigWhale> nehal mi je delat Facebook like box
<miha> pa je ratal
<miha> no-fly-zone over libya
<miha> še v živo sm gledu
<miha> [zero hedge] UN Security Council Authorizes Libya No-Fly Zone: 10 For 5 Abstain 0 Against http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/zerohedge/feed/~3/B468rEKmsIk/un-security-council-authorizes-libya-no-fly-zone-10-5-abstain-0-against
<Seniorita> UN Security Council Authorizes Libya No-Fly Zone: 10 For 5 Abstain 0 Against | zero hedge
<upd> miha je razneslo
<upd> ?
<upd> aja libija lol..
<miha> ja
<miha> nauk: ni problema če bombardiraš svoje državljane, to je notranji problem. ampak če groziš franciji glede sredozemlja, pa dobiš v manj kot 12 urah tole
<miha> da ne bi kak nedeljski diktator iste napake naredu..
<upd> heh ma pa tud tko bi prepovedal 1x letenje tud če ne bi grozil pomojem
<uni4dfx> kdo zna kej SQL? :D
<miha> upd: 1x ja sam da danes je mal presenečenje
<miha> običajno bi se to mal vlekl še :)
<miha> uni4dfx: definiraj kej, pa definiraj SQL
<uni4dfx> en advanced mysql query bi nucov pa ga ne znam napisat :P
<upd> jap
<miha> upd: Å¡e dobr da seniorita glede zerohedge
<miha> pa so objavl da je v živo
<miha> sm celo gledu
<miha> glasovanje :D
<miha> oz na 1/3 začel gleda
<miha> gledat
<miha> nism vidu za
<miha> vidu sm da kitajček bil vzdržan
<miha> :D
<upd> aja, tako bejbo jaz tud rabim :D
<miha> vzdražani 5, rusija, kitajska, nemčija
<uni4dfx> wtf nemčija?
<miha> nemčija rekla da ne bo sodelovala, ni pa proti
<uni4dfx> pa indija Å¡e zravn
<miha> če bi kitajci al rusi bli proti ne bi blo tega
<upd> jah nemčija dobr ve :) oni so pametni
<miha> so se pa vzdržali
<uni4dfx> ma te rusi pa kitajci so ene riti posrane
<miha> ;)
<miha> ja tak pač deluje to, če kirkol od stalnih jedrskih bullyev proti ni nič
<miha> torej US, UK, Francija, Rusija, Kitajska
<miha> če se pa vzdržij je pa to za, sam brez "uradne škode"
<miha> s tem so glasoval za in vsi to vejo
<miha> sam uradno niso
<miha> lol
<miha> v bistvu zabavn geopolitičn trik
<uni4dfx> kaj če bi slovenija nardila nuke?
<uni4dfx> teoretično
<uni4dfx> a bi nam pustil sploh
<upd> jah slovaška bi gorela
<uni4dfx> hehe
<miha> haha
<miha> uni4dfx: če bi lahko preprečil ko bi še delal bi nam
<miha> sam pol ko enkrat maš
<miha> ti ne morjo nč
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> to bom js doma naredu
<uni4dfx> na vrtu za bajto
<bogdanov> upd haha ja :))
<upd> še preden boš surovine dobil boš že v zaporu
<upd> ja, sicer pa kako bo ta prepoved letenja zgledala zdej
<uni4dfx> to tud mene zanima :D
<miha> upd: bombardirajo protiletalsko
<miha> z f117 in b2
<miha> potem pa pač patrole
<miha> no ne vem kaj bodo tokrat konkretn naredl
<upd> samo preden to spravijo dol bo tud trajalo če so une sile okol od gadafija
<miha> ampak za protiletalsko je f-117 idealn, ker ga težko sklatijo
<miha> pol pa pač f-16 lahk letijo kak jim paše
<miha> upd: so že zravn
<miha> že pred 14 dnevi začeli premike letalonosilk
<miha> 'za vsak slučaj'
<miha> f-117 in b-2 pa itak letijo iz amerike
<miha> pa jih v zraku filajo
<upd> aja, no torej ko bo pa padlo ene par f-16 se bo pa začela vojna dol še malo večja in bo še več žrtev
<miha> upd: ne padejo.
<uni4dfx> eh gadafi ni tok močn pomoje
<miha> vejo kje je protiletalska, to uničijo predn f-16 pošljejo tja
<uni4dfx> proti unim farmerjom je že lahk pametn
<uni4dfx> sam tle pa nima za burek
<miha> uni4dfx: ja saj
<miha> tipično trajal (irak) 2 uri
<upd> hmm pol pa ql
<miha> da uničijo protiletalsko
<miha> sj če maš ti kako raketo
<miha> je to tak mala verjetnost da trofiš da brezveze
<miha> ta glavne sisteme pa takoj sfukajo
<uni4dfx> na kerem kanalu bo live action :D
<miha> cnn al aljazeera
<miha> Ten of the council's 15 members voted in favour of the resolution, while Russia, China, Germany, India and Brazil abstained.
<upd> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/foto-najel-delavce-da-so-mu-razbili-lamborghinija.html eni se borijo za življenje drugim je preprosto dolgčas
<Seniorita> FOTO & VIDEO: Najel delavce, da so mu razbili lamborghinija! - 24ur.com
<uni4dfx> upd a si vidu na FB je ena grupa ki poziva da 18 marca (i think) ne kupš nobenga lamborghinija :D
<bogdanov> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=5D963ED7-74EB-5971-7144-1C942E547BFE&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=2
<Seniorita> Samsung - i5500 Galaxy 5 - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<upd> No v dveh tednih če bo gadafi odstopu bo mir, če ne se bo pa zavleklo na ene dve leti, in se bojo spet skrival po bunkerjih in vsake toliko časa obstreljeval...
<bogdanov> a se splaca tole kupt za 110eu?
<upd> uni4dfx nisem videl, kaj je pa fora kaj je 18 marca
<uni4dfx> upd nevem, sj nevem če je 18. sam zdej enkrat pač :D
<miha> Air attacks on government forces in Libya could take place within hours, flown by the French and British air forces, after NATO meets to review plans for military action.
<miha> http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/UN_Security_Council_approves_Libya_no-fly_zone
<Seniorita> UN Security Council approves Libya no-fly zone - Wikinews, the free news source
<upd> uni4dfx verjetno tud 17 in 19 ne bomo kupil nobenga :)
<miha> upd: saj kopenskih sil zihr ne bodo poslal
<uni4dfx> upd ja no tolk da veš, da se slučajno ne boš zmotu :D
<upd> haha :)
<miha> upd: bodo pa bombardiral "po potrebi" (all necessary measures)
<upd> miha jah bo sam kar bojo imel v bazi na tleh
<miha> ja lahk tud topništvo bombardiraš ane
<miha> sam z vojaki pa gadafijevci niso nevemkak močni
<uni4dfx> upd http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=187055167997947
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<upd> uni4dfx nisem več na fb žal, mislem na srečo
<miha> upd: doslej so bli frajerji z letalstvom in topništvo
<bogdanov> www.bolha.com
<uni4dfx> "All right everyone, if we don't buy Lamborghinis for one day, the price will go way down and then we can all afford one. It's Economics!"
<bogdanov> a dela kermu
<miha> zdj majo uporniki šanso da se dokažejo
<bogdanov> bolha?
<upd> miha mja to bo dost eno letanolasilko da sklatjo une kurce, na tleh bojo že uporniki pol zrihtal
<miha> upd: saj :)
<upd> letalonasilko* ok te besede nisem napisal že 5 let :P
<miha> bomo spet mel kej za gledat na tv
<miha> operation libyan freedom
<miha> al neki
<miha> :D
<upd> hah ja :) bo Å¡e pestro
<upd> uni4dfx ja to je fora haha bo Å¡la cena dol ja itaq :))
<uni4dfx> upd najbol smešn je: 32000+ attending :D
<upd> jah sej standard na FB bolj je neumno več jih je :)
<miha> :))
<upd> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/video-najprej-zaprepraden-nato-nasmejan-do-uses.html haha
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Najprej zaprepaden, nato nasmejan do ušes! - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> http://www.technomarket.si/product_detail.php?product_id=09023396
<bogdanov> pocen
<Seniorita> Technomarket
<miha> no STA rabi
<miha> 27 minut
<miha> od takrat ko se zgodi v SC
<miha> da objavjo novico
<miha> :D
<miha> lagggg
<miha> :P
<miha> 00:27 [STA] Varnostni svet ZN sprejel resolucijo o prepovedi letov nad Libijo http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1617232
<Seniorita> STA: Varnostni svet ZN sprejel resolucijo o prepovedi letov nad Libijo
<upd> jah na 24kur bo pa ob 7h zjutri k se bo en s fdv-ja streznu en mal
<upd> bbl..
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov no ja..ni ravno čudo tehnike ampak ok..ni tako obupen telefon
<CrazyLemon> rajš kupi moj za 160€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> večji zaslon pa še hm..men se zdi da ma več spomina
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> 110
<bogdanov> dobim novga
<CrazyLemon> ja ma lej kakšen je
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> 2.8" zaslon!
<CrazyLemon> moj pa ma 3.2"
<bogdanov> jah mam ene dva tipa
<bogdanov> k hocta
<CrazyLemon> moj ma gor 2.2
<CrazyLemon> ta pa ma gor 2.1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni da ni  človek!
<bogdanov> tok k je telefon plus 50 eu u orto u nula
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> pa en itak na mobitelu
<bogdanov> in bi neki uzev
<CrazyLemon> emm
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jah 2.1
<bogdanov> tisi nadgradiv
<CrazyLemon> pol daš raje 60€ pa vzameš paket orto u nulo
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pa da se vezm
<bogdanov> kaj mi bo to
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah a menjaš vsako leto operaterja? :>
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> sam nism vezan
<bogdanov> nikjer
<bogdanov> kupm telefon na kes
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..sj vemo da maš keša
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> itak da mam
<bogdanov> ni panike
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.technomarket.si/product_detail.php?product_id=09023396
<Seniorita> Technomarket
<bogdanov> a se isplati tole
<bogdanov> cl
<CrazyLemon> jah..glede na to da je 150€ se splača ja...sam prašanje je kok je kej dobr
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> sam pizda tud ce ni nevem kaj
<bogdanov> 150
<bogdanov> to ni nc
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> dons sm gledu
<bogdanov> od lga
<bogdanov> 127
<bogdanov> u merkatorju
<bogdanov> za 750eu
<bogdanov> in jutr pa u soboto mas en kupon 20%
<bogdanov> dol tko da 600eu
<CrazyLemon> jah. ni ne..sam kle moraš pričakovat da ti lahk crkne že v prvih parih mesecih :D
<bogdanov> cl
<bogdanov> sj garancija
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> sj use
<bogdanov> lah crkne
<bogdanov> use je na tajvanu
<uni4dfx> lol kako japonci rečejo "gamma ray"
<uni4dfx> "ga-n-ma sen"
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si naredu tist sql query ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne :S
<bogdanov> CL ker film je kej
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš za narest ?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov mamma mia
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sortiru bi rad izpis iz prve tabele glede na čas zadnga vnosa v eni drugi tabeli
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon prva tabela vsebuje skupine sporočil, druga pa sporočila.... se prav rad bi izpisu skupine po vrsti glede na zadno sporočilo
<uni4dfx> čas zadnga sporočila*
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne joinaš tabele ? pa pol izpišeš želeno ?
<CrazyLemon> oz JOINT-aš :D
<uni4dfx> kaj pa nej dam v ORDER BY ? :D
<uni4dfx> ne predstavlam si queryija
<CrazyLemon> jao..pozabu sm že to..k je ene par trikov s temi jointi..levi pa desni pa še neki je
<uni4dfx> LEFT, RIGHT (k sta oba ista), pa INNER pa OUTER
<CrazyLemon> to vidiš :D
<uni4dfx> sej k nimam pojma kako joinat
<miha> a innner je tabela1,tabela2 WHERE tabela1.id...=tabela2.id... ?
<uni4dfx> mensezdi da inner je to ja
<CrazyLemon>     * JOIN: Return rows when there is at least one match in both tables
<CrazyLemon>     * LEFT JOIN: Return all rows from the left table, even if there are no matches in the right table
<CrazyLemon>     * RIGHT JOIN: Return all rows from the right table, even if there are no matches in the left table
<CrazyLemon>     * FULL JOIN: Return rows when there is a match in one of the tables
<CrazyLemon> torej ti rabiš left join..da ti vrne vse iz prve tabele
<CrazyLemon> al bi rad tudi drugo ?
<uni4dfx> sam js bi rad samo zadn post iz druge
<uni4dfx> ne vseh
<miha> ja tega skor vedno uporablam
<uni4dfx> zadn vnos*
<miha> uni4dfx: lahk uporabiš inner selected
<uni4dfx> karkol bom joinu mi bo vse izpisal
<uni4dfx> hmm
<miha> npr.. select * from (select *... left join ...) order by limit 1
<miha> v tem stilu
<miha> kar je rezultat querya
<miha> je lahk 'tabela'
<miha> za zunanjega
<uni4dfx> hmm that could work
<miha> to za bolj komplicirane stvari
<miha> so me enkrat na #oracle to učil, sam to je splošo
<uni4dfx> bom probu
<miha> če recimo v notranjem rečeš select ... as A
<miha> je to v zunanjem stolpec A
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem od kje ti to da join vse izpiše
<CrazyLemon> join izpiše tist kar ti selectaš
<CrazyLemon> nč..tuš tajm
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<uni4dfx> vsako sporočilo ma ID od grupe
<uni4dfx> matcham lahko samo po tem
<uni4dfx> in če joinam bo vse matchal, ne sam zadnga
<miha> če hočeš SELECT ... WHERE id_nekaj = (SELECT id_nekaj from nekaj)
<miha> mora vrnt pa točno 1 celico
<miha> 1 vrstica 1 stoplec
<miha> za več je menda IN namest =
<miha> to pa nism zih
<miha> nism nikol rabu, lepš to s php /javo delat :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-18
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<miha> http://sstatic.net/stackoverflow/app_offline.htm
<Seniorita> Offline - Stack Overflow
<miha> lep page :)
<uni4dfx> miha you rule :D
<uni4dfx> inner selected deluje :)
<miha> select
<miha> -ed je bil typ-o
<miha> uni4dfx: ja to je zelo fleksibiln način
<miha> recimo ne morš sortirat na istem nivoju kot group by
<miha> torej enga daš not enga zun
<uni4dfx> kr ne morm verjet da dela :D
<uni4dfx> tak zajeban SQL, sm ga pokazu enmu sošolcu k se že 10 let s tem ukvarja pa prav da še ni česa tazga vidu XD
<miha> uni4dfx: pač to so mi enkrat na #oracle razložl, ko sm prvič vidu, tud nism verjel
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lol ?
<CrazyLemon> a je sošolc mel podatkovne baze? :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pač že ful dolg jih uporabla no
<uni4dfx> za Å¡iht pa razne projekte etc
<CrazyLemon> jah kako jih lahk tok doug uporablja in ni vidu Å¡e vgnezdenga selecta ..to mene matra :)
<miha> sj ti ni treba
<miha> lahk zaporedoma to delaš
<miha> z aplikacijsko logiko
<miha> če pač se ti zdi tko lažje
<CrazyLemon> jah edin tko ja
<uni4dfx> miha sej tko večina folka dela
<uni4dfx> ampak js delam en tak projekt k je ful važn da je zadeva hitra
<miha> sj če na isti mašini to delaš, je tak vseen
<miha> skor
<uni4dfx> mah nebi reku no
<miha> no ja
<miha> hja
<miha> maš prov... :)
<uni4dfx> je kr razlika če se PHP pa MySQL pogovarjata k dve stare babice
<miha> hehe
<uni4dfx> kokr če v enem šusu vse nardiš
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a si ti že naredu PB1/2?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp
<uni4dfx> js mam PB1 zdej x_x
<CrazyLemon> to je pis of kejk :)
<uni4dfx> pa kako
<uni4dfx> model je reku da prosojnice (k jih je ene 500) niso dovolj ...
<CrazyLemon> kaj kako
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<uni4dfx> k da jih bom povohu :D
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem če sm se kaj učil
<CrazyLemon> pa sm naredu hm..z 8ko i think
<uni4dfx> sam uno algebro morš znat ane
<CrazyLemon> kero algebro? :D
<uni4dfx> relacijsko
<CrazyLemon> aja..tist ja
<uni4dfx> s tem nas zdej drka
<CrazyLemon> sj ni težko
<uni4dfx> mene je poklicu pred tablo
<CrazyLemon> kerga mate?
<uni4dfx> nevem
<uni4dfx> reku mi je nej izberem vse osebe iz nevemkje
<uni4dfx> in mu js že začnem na tablo pisat
<uni4dfx> SELECT * FROM ...
<uni4dfx> XD
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> sj tista pravila se da hitr naučit
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> kaj pa OS?
<uni4dfx> si naredu?
<CrazyLemon> to mam  zdej :)
<uni4dfx> ja js tud
<CrazyLemon> kako bom naredu če mam zdej :D
<uni4dfx> lih dans je PEER razlagu o linuxu
<uni4dfx> je blo celo mal zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> predavanja so fcking dolgočasna!
<uni4dfx> jap, vaje so pa Å¡e kr kul
<CrazyLemon> tip dejansko bere prosojnice  iz laptopa
<uni4dfx> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ja..na vajah sem se dejansko neki nauču :)
<CrazyLemon> pa sm mislu da bo blo bl v smislu 'ls' 'cd ..' etc :D
<uni4dfx> ja kr precej zveš
<uni4dfx> recimo js nism vedu da majo linux grupe tud svoja gesla :D
<CrazyLemon> :*:  :D
<CrazyLemon> k se jih ne da spremenit! ker je zvezdica!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> peer se ponavlja :D
<uni4dfx> a mate tud pira
<uni4dfx> pride dol v sežano?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sj vsi pridejo v sežano :)
<uni4dfx> ja fajn se majo
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..a je tudi pri vas peer ful tečn pri vajah?
<CrazyLemon> ko je kviz predvsem
<bogdanov> CLLL MOVIE?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov london boulevard
<bogdanov> as gledu ze
<CrazyLemon> samo trailer
<CrazyLemon> zdj downloadam
<bogdanov> akcija?
<CrazyLemon> delna ja
<bogdanov> toj druga liga an
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni ni
<CrazyLemon> dobri igralci so
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js nimam pira za vaje, mamo enga k ga poznamo k smo na pir (taprav) hodil z njim :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lucky bastards :)
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.partis.si/clanek/7627
<bogdanov> LOL
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<CrazyLemon> lep ps :D
<nafisa> končn
<nafisa> konc dela
<nafisa> konc latexa
<nafisa> jst pa prešvicana kot iz savne
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa to je cool za ožilje!
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> ne bi vedela
<nafisa> sem Å¡e Å¡efico v latex oblekla
<CrazyLemon> pridna
<nafisa> zdajle pa jo spat dajala ... mi je na kavču zaspala
<CrazyLemon> dj fotko
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> jutri bodo fotke
<CrazyLemon> yaay :D
<nafisa> z njenim fotkičem se fotka
<nafisa> boš dobil link do fotkic ...
<CrazyLemon> jupiii
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> meni sve poka po križi
<upd> rangooo
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e :/
<upd> upam da bo hitr sicer je pa 1a
<nafisa> mi začne vlečt dol pol mega ... a zdaj pristal na 100 kilo
<nafisa> :S
<upd> nah jutri ga grem v kino gledat :D
<upd> dons*
<nafisa> o, ki lepo
<nafisa> v kino
<upd> ijaa :D sam tole definitivno ne sinhronizirano
<CrazyLemon> sinhronizirano mora bit tudi cool
<upd> ma pol so uni glasovi čudni pa znani :) pomojem je tole tko super narejen da jim ne bo ratal tko super sinhronizirat
<nafisa> al pa ... najprej pogledaš original
<nafisa> potem pa Å¡e sinhronizirano
<nafisa> mogoče kaka fraza ni poznana ... pa jo potem prenesejo na slovensko foro pa bolje ven izpade
<upd> tud to je res
<upd> verjetno bo tud tko ja
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> najt
<Kami_> I just tiped a guy with 0.45$ :P
<nafisa> lahko noč
<nafisa> kuga si natipku?
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> že narobe berem
<bogdanov> sta ima
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fTikVIe54Y
<upd> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Hule-Zlatar
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> hule legenda
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> ya :) dobr
<bogdanov> a ti dela bolha.com
<upd> ma prej sm dal ddosat
<upd> a ustavm ? :/
<bogdanov> ja dj
<bogdanov> da pogledam neki
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> evo dela zdej
<bogdanov> ok tnx
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> np
<bogdanov> kakvo tjelo selma ima
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> hah
<bogdanov> bn music
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> a mas ksn ram 1gb ddr2
<bogdanov> alpa 2,3
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> NIMAM!
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ma pita me 5 ljudi svaki dan to pm
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPqVXSvfogk&feature=mr_meh&list=PL33430F7837DB8113&index=19&playnext=0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Kemal Malovcic -2009 -Deveram
<upd> huda sunglasses
<upd> Ta videoposnetek ni več na voljo, ker je bil YouTubov račun, povezan z njim, ukinjen zaradi več obvestil tretjih oseb o kršenju avtorskih pravic, ki so jih poslali ti pritožniki: <br />
<upd> AK Studio
<upd> Essay Recordings GmbH
<upd> jebem jim matr smrduhi
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> pol vem ce bom mu
<bogdanov> davs zdilu
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> ja ti raj
<upd> ddr zrihti
<upd> bom pred fri stolnico postavu pa prodaju
<bogdanov> kasn
<bogdanov> ddr
<bogdanov> rabs
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ddr 1gb 400mhz
<upd> a maš
<bogdanov> to kr usi rabjo
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mam 2x 1gb 400
<bogdanov> sam mam uenmu komp
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> JA
<upd> dej mi
<upd> ne rabiš ti 2gb
<upd> maš dost 1
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> rab rab
<upd> za un quake
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ubuntu
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ma kurac ubuntu
<upd> 64mb dost
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> brez grafike
<bogdanov> pa pol komi za irssija
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> sj dost
<upd> važn daj irssi
<bogdanov> kaj bo teb pol
<bogdanov> tok
<bogdanov> 1gb
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> 128mb
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> 2x 128mb
<bogdanov> 2x 256
<bogdanov> 2x 512
<bogdanov> toj to
<bogdanov> kr je prostga
<upd> no dej 512
<bogdanov> kva mas za zamenat
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> en fuzl ti plačam v kmšju
<bogdanov> wtf is fuzl
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a un
<upd> uff :D
<bogdanov> v kozarcu
<bogdanov> od
<bogdanov> kumarc
<bogdanov> ??
<upd> jap :D
<bogdanov> ja as resn
<bogdanov> nepijem to
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> hahaha kaj pa piješ heiniken
<bogdanov> red bul vodka
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> hajniken tud no
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> jest sm nazadnje 5 unih kozarcov haha
<upd> pol sm pa tam zuni čez ograjo plezu
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvaj
<bogdanov> sploh u unmu notr
<bogdanov> men se zgadi
<bogdanov> kr od kumarc kozarc
<bogdanov> :SSS
<upd> ja sej men tud :D
<upd> ei ne vem cocacola pa dvojni jeger
<upd> pa Å¡e neki
<bogdanov> aja haha
<bogdanov> sam usi to pijejo
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> 6 slamc notr
<bogdanov> da 5 folka
<bogdanov> pije
<bogdanov> HAHa
<upd> al je pa samo to dvojni jeger pa coca
<upd> hahaha
<upd> ja
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> sj prbije dost če po slamcah
<upd> pa tko ql je :D
<upd> sam un led pofukan
<upd> zadnic grend kr z roko notr
<upd> pa metal led po diskaču
<upd> folk sm debel gledal
<upd> hah
<upd> frend*
<upd> xkofk
<upd> no ja
<upd> sicer pa vodka tud ql
<upd> bela
<upd> dvojna
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a kdo prodaja ksnga plejca
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> za ene 50
<upd> kwaj to
<bogdanov> playstation
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> aja ne...
<upd> Prodam DDR RAM Patriot PC3200 CL3 1GB 400MHz
<upd> Cena: 28,00 EUR
<upd> tole mu pošlejm email 20 al si pa nj utakne
<upd> bogdanov
<upd> a ti dela bolha zdej
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> teb dela?
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> hmz..
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a bos nabavu za 20eu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ma sj glih gledam 15
<bogdanov> pizda zakva mi nedela bolha
<bogdanov> od dons
<upd> ubistvu gledam kolk bi dobil za mojo ploščo da bi prodal vse pa novo..
<upd> ja pingi
<upd> ping
<upd> ping ping
<bogdanov> nepinga
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> kva pa prodajas
<bogdanov> ?
<upd> pokaž
<upd> loge
<upd> nič ne prodajam še
<upd> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Version 6.1 Build 7600) , CPU: 1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ @ 2200 MHz 512 kb Cache, MEM: 1023MB, 19% free, DISKS: total 148 Gb, 63,4 Gb free, GFX: ATI Radeon HD 4350 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1) 512 MB, SCREEN: Generic PnP Monitor, 1152 x 864 @ 32 bit, AUDIO: High Definition Audio Device, Realtek AC'97 Audio, UPTIME: 2 d, 11 h, 9 m
<upd> plošča pa cpu
<upd> ne vem kolk bi dobil
<bogdanov> 30max
<bogdanov> no jst vec k 20 neb dal hehe
<bogdanov> mogoce bi ksnmu uvaliv
<bogdanov> ceje 939 socket
<bogdanov> da da dual corca gor
<upd> jap
<upd> 100€ bo :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> 100
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> at
<bogdanov> dela kul 7ka
<bogdanov> z 1gb
<bogdanov> ?
<upd> NEE
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kako tije delal
<bogdanov> z nanov nalozen
<bogdanov> Generic PnP Monitor, 1152 x 864 @ 32 bit
<bogdanov> kva mas to
<bogdanov> 17 incn crt
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> jap, jaz za en kurc dela
<bogdanov> brb
<bogdanov> xp dj gor
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> xp rox!
<upd> not.
<bhc> upd zakva ne
<upd> not sux
<upd> xp ja
<upd> najboljš da grem kr v kameno dobo
<bhc> jah
<bhc> rac je za u kameno dobo
<bhc> :))
<upd> :>
<bhc> hjao
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IWnuS3jvpg&feature=related huuud
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Hule - 2009/2010 - Stojim na zeleno, idem na crveno - www.radiocarsija.com
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kvas navaliv
<bogdanov> na huleta
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kvaj to nedela bolha mi :SSS
<upd> hud je
<upd> ja lej
<upd> ne dela ti dns
<upd> 8.8.8.8
<upd> upiš pa tiv delal
<upd> resolv.conf
<bhc> ce je delal use skoz
<bhc> nism nc spreminju
<bhc> dela usa tojina
<bhc> razn bolha
<upd> haha :D
<bogdanov> a drugje dela
<upd> požen wireshark
<upd> pa poglej pakete
<bogdanov> requestet timed out
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kako starim
<bogdanov> sve te više
<bogdanov> volim
<bogdanov> tntnt
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> BRB
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> zdj pa kr dela
<bogdanov> hah
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> super
<bogdanov> jutr nove kopacke kupujem pa nevem kere
<bogdanov> a je u city parku tomas sport an
<upd> jap
<upd> a fuzbal treniraš
<bogdanov> sj tm majo najvec skor u slo an
<bogdanov> mja
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> treba mal
<bogdanov> saj odmislm use na futbalu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> mja sj toj ql
<upd> jaz bi tud moral kej
<upd> da se ne bi skoz sam zakajal
<upd> d00h
<upd> že dva dni kodo urejam zdej pa je neki nehal delat
<upd> za znoret
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jst sm nehu kadit
<upd> zakon jst bi tud rad nehal
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah jst sm zarad astme mogu
<bogdanov> mislm mogu
<bogdanov> kaslu sm k fuknen pa pluvu
<bogdanov> k fotr str
<bogdanov> pizda tamau usake 2 mesca sfuka laptopa
<bogdanov> jebemti viruse
<bogdanov> to kr neki dol daje hjaoo
<bogdanov> gam mogu na ubuntu navadt haha
<upd> aja
<bogdanov> mah ja no to nc neve
<bogdanov> hcerka vec ve k on
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> u velikommmmm gradu
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> da ispunis ji naduuu
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> hule
<bogdanov> poznas?
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ne
<upd> a veš kdaj sm začel yu poslušat
<upd> k mi je swpower dal link do tega http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tWAdYLMpZ8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Halid Beslic - More i planine
<upd> :D
<upd> kolko imaa odvavdee do moraa
<upd> tolikooo ima planina i goraa
<upd> haha
<upd> k sm ga cel teden poslušal xD
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.superge.si/Nike/croatia-ss-home-jersey-7677485/
<Seniorita> CROATIA SS HOME JERSEY - Nike -  Superge.si
<bogdanov> se tobom kupu jutr
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.superge.si/Nike/total90-shoot-iii-l-fg-s11-nike-8044703/
<Seniorita> TOTAL90 SHOOT III L-FG S11 Nike - Nike -  Superge.si
<bogdanov> sam pizda belo se kuj sjeba
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.superge.si/Nike/mercurial-talaria-nike-7354176/
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> MERCURIAL TALARIA NIKE - Nike -  Superge.si
<bogdanov> okreni
<bogdanov> moj broj ti zivote moj
<bogdanov> tntnt
<upd> yeeee
<upd> nč grem spat
<upd> za 2h
<upd> pa u sql poj
<upd> aydee
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4827/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Okna se ne morejo raztegniti na celo namizno površino  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4826/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Zemljevid uporabnikov Ubuntu Linuxa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4827/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: detelfone  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> hruškice :D
<hruske> wut
<CrazyLemon> sliveeeeee
<hruske> wut
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, slive ja ;)
<CrazyLemon> mareliceeee?
<sasa84> hm... kaj pa rozine?
<CrazyLemon> fuj
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> čeprav...ful mam rada banane :D
<hruske> nomnom.
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..ker so najbl hranljive! :D
<CrazyLemon> cca kg banan pojem na mesec :)     v povprečju afkors
<sasa84> banane so the best of :D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEhxJUTR_Eo&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Panama Music - La Banana
 * sasa84 se ziblje v ritmu glasbe...wuhaaaa
 * CrazyLemon pa posluša http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW0yrJK_HiI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sandi Cenov:malena
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat mi padu ta komad na pamet..pa sm mogu najt na youtubeu :D
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon ¸
<alyosha> tip je cew sandi:D
<CrazyLemon> ma če si ne morem pomagat no :/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> pizda kaj to muči chrome jebemga
<alyosha> na youtubu kr neki ne predvaja videow
<alyosha> nalozi use in to samo ne dela
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok si romantiš no
<alyosha> ko da ga neki flash jebe
<sasa84> ljošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> uporabi ff pa bo delalo :D
<alyosha> tudi drugje neki jebe
<sasa84> *skoči za vrat*
<alyosha> ma FF sux
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ti sux!
<alyosha> sassiiiiii
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<alyosha> kako smo?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ff je počasen za popizdit
 * sasa84 se obesi stričku aljoši za vrat :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne pa ni!
<sasa84> chrome ftw! :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  pridi mi pol ga predelat da tudi meni ne bo:D
<alyosha> chrome rox ja
<alyosha> povej mu sasa pocej:D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<alyosha> pove
<alyosha> j
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js ga nisem čisto nič predelal
<CrazyLemon> pa je ful hiter
<CrazyLemon> na laptopu seveda..ne na desktopu :)
<alyosha> ma nvem
<alyosha> meni dela počasi za znoret
<CrazyLemon> L
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš kok bi blo lepo če bi mi ti kdaj ta komad zapel no :P
<alyosha> sem si daw se tega zdj
<alyosha> kao 4
<alyosha> in isti kurac
<sasa84> tam po Å¡alari bi se sprehajala, ti bi pel... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 loooooool :))
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<alyosha> rajši po promenadi
<alyosha> je bolj tko...filmsko:D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Å¡alara bl sci-fi deluje :P
<alyosha> lol:D
<sasa84> alyosha, kok pa kej mulo?
<alyosha> ma sem obupal :D
<alyosha> odštevam dneve
<alyosha> da končajo spodaj
<alyosha> da ga nebom rabu več prenašat
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> jao ta yt tudi saks
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uuuu prej sem nesu položnice u šolo
<CrazyLemon> nekoč mi je ful hude videe predlagal...zdej pa samo crapshitfckstupid videe predlaga
<alyosha> tk oda sem uradno upisan!
<CrazyLemon> ma caaaar :)
<alyosha> pa kupu sem si 3 knjige
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pff:D
<CrazyLemon> ma hudobija ti
<CrazyLemon> ti si prav tko...hud a
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> praw res:D
<alyosha> gadur bi rekli:DD
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> ma ti gadura huda
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<alyosha> naslednji teden mam inštrukcije:D
<alyosha> slovenski:D
<alyosha> in to profesorce tam iz ekonomske:D
<alyosha> me bojo
<alyosha> instruirale
<alyosha> slo mat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> kera? butinar? :D
<sasa84> hahaha
<sasa84> gadura!
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> in pol me bojo mele na maturi:D
<alyosha> komisija in to:D
<sasa84> alyosha, ti si cela batina :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je ta aljosa ena gadura a :D
<alyosha> ful nepristransko:D
<alyosha> sasa84:  to pa sploh:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> gadura ja CrazyLemon :D
<alyosha> dj dj pojma vi nimate
<alyosha> Å¡e mature ne delate letos
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj maš sploh se za učit slovenščino ?
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> kako se piše esej ? :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  use?:D
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> človek prvo se morma pisat nazaj naučit:D
<alyosha> sem neki probal stari in praw ne gre:D
<sasa84> alyosha, slovensk pa aj znaš :P
<CrazyLemon> ne znaš napisat ene obnove odlomka besedila in odgovorit na vprašanja?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma to kr gre neki ja
<alyosha> uno me jebe
<alyosha> prislovi neki
<CrazyLemon> pa to je vse človek :D
<alyosha> pa samostalniki glagoli
<alyosha> picke materne
<CrazyLemon> drugo so sitnice :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> alyosha, ti si gadura...to zmoreš!đ
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> ma kurac se knjizevnost je
<alyosha> pa neke obdobja
<alyosha> pa sranja
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> sej boš ;)
<alyosha> wlda da bo:D
<alyosha> sj mam 2 mesca časa
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> če sva s crazyem nrdila, boš pa ja tud ti :D
<CrazyLemon> ej! crazy je bil odličen na maturi!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e samega sebe sem presenetu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> no...Å¡e to, alyosha je pa gadura...on bo zlati maturant!
<CrazyLemon> slovenština 4 + dodatna točka ! :D
<CrazyLemon> pri angleščini mi je zmanjkala točka do 5 :(
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  je cel slovenec:D
<alyosha> meni je 2 dovolj za use
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://youtu.be/kew62gpNTn0    to bo verjetno tebi cool
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Oh Land - Lean (Live with String Quartet)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV3pgLTtCng
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Željko Joksimović - Gadura
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sam to ni alyosha vrjetn :P
<CrazyLemon> ta gadura?
<CrazyLemon> tak hoče aljoša BIT
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kok bi bil sploh slovenski prevod za gadura?
<alyosha> grdoba:D
<CrazyLemon> prasica ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ni grdoba..slovenac en :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> grem jaz rajši delat tu koristne stvari:p
<sasa84> kr kr ;)
<CrazyLemon> hodi ja..poguglaj si gadura
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si naredu accordation..al ti bo spet rablo mesec dni da neki narediš? :P
<sasa84> Gadura“ je snažna žena koja iz svoje sposobnosti neovisnog razmišljanja, osobito u svijetu koji još uvijek prisiljava žene na samoodricanje, crpi golemu snagu. Takva žena ne živi prema tuđim, nego samo prema vlastitim mjerilima. To je žena koja igra prema vlastitim pravilima, koja ima osjećaj samopouzdanja, slobode i snage. Gadure koje muškarci vole imaju stav »baš me briga« i posjeduju »oštrinu«. To je, nimalo slu
<sasa84> čajno, ona ista oštrina koja privlači muškarce, koji – kad opisuju ženu koja se ne pokušava pod svaku cijenu domoći muškarca - redovito govore o »mentalnom izazovu«. Riječ gadura ima isto značenje kao i njihovo načelo mentalnog izazova. A ta im je značajka nadasve privlačna.
<CrazyLemon> lol..to je KR NEKI :D
<sasa84> hm... a je to alyosha ? :P
<sasa84> snažna žena :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni tko slab komad...
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  skoraj:D zdj mu moram prvo strukturo skombinirat da mu bo usec pol se bom z unim ukvarjal ki se ne mudi Å¡e tolko
<alyosha> naslednji teden bo narjeno:D
<alyosha> to je za € ni zame tko da bo tkoj ko bo rablo bit:DF
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :))
<sasa84> jaz grem kej pojest ;)
<alyosha> ee CrazyLemon  kaj na gmailu lahko skombiniraš da maš tam mail na svojo domeno?
<alyosha> mislim štekaš kaj mislim:D
<alyosha> d bi mew mail aljosa@tralalla.com
<alyosha> ampak da bi to blo prek gmaila
<alyosha> mislim da si enkrat neki pravu da to gre
<alyosha> al ne?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kje pa misliš da js mam mail ? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tek
<alyosha> pojma nimam kje maš ti mail:D
<alyosha> ma se mi je zdelo ja da si za svojega to pravu
<alyosha> boš mi to povedal zdj en dan kako da porihtam:D
<CrazyLemon> no zdej veš kje mam :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> zher gut
<CrazyLemon> preberi si !google google apps
<Seniorita> Google Apps for Business | Official Website https://www.google.com/a/
<CrazyLemon> preberi si !google google apps free
<Seniorita> Google Apps helps  groups build communities – Google Apps http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/group/index.html
<CrazyLemon> lahko maš do 100 mailov gor
<CrazyLemon> zdej so naredili tako da lahko uporabljaš svoj mail (s svojo domeno) za čisto vsak google service :)
<alyosha> niso oni kar tako:D
<CrazyLemon> nč..fax is koling
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  dj predlog za domeno jebotte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ti si idea man
<alyosha> pa na privat da mi je tu kdo ne ukrade:p
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hvala, že popacala :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> popapcala :)
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz ti lohk dam kšn naslov za domeno :D
<alyosha> no no
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kr na privat:p
<sasa84> www.alyosha.si :D
<alyosha> lol:D
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> lej ga lej:D
<alyosha> ze gleda
<alyosha> da bi ukradu:DD
<sasa84> mhm... lump bogdanov !
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak :))
<sasa84> dijo miške :D
<kubanc> helow
<CrazyMelon> howdy
<kubanc> a ma kdo ksne izkusnje z mcafae anitivursnim programom na windows 7
<CrazyMelon> nope
 * CrazyMelon is an AVG guy
<kubanc> ma dobu sm en windows 7 comp
<kubanc> in mu je po updejtu zacel stekat na polno...
<kubanc> ampak je naredil restore point in se je vrnil nazaj...
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> kle si en script kiddi downloaa
<CrazyMelon> blackenergy ddos bot
<CrazyMelon> haha
<kubanc> cudno je tole...
<kubanc> ko odprem kaksn brskalnik mu zacne racunalnik zamrzovat
<CrazyMelon> jah izključi active search
<CrazyMelon> al kaj je tist hudič k pregleduje v real timeu strani
<kubanc> searchfilterhost.exe
<kubanc> windows search
<CrazyMelon> a kdo ma kako idejo zakaj za vraga če pingam en poljuben ip
<CrazyMelon> se mi ne doda vnos v arp tabelo?
<CrazyMelon> ah že vem
<upd> !translate auto sl bubreg
<Seniorita> bubreg
<upd> !translate sr sl bubreg
<Seniorita> ledvic
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<nafisa> in ... kdo bo zdaj mel domeno jebotte?
<nafisa> Domena jebi.se je že registrirana.
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj tebe mede :p
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> novo ovratnico imaaaaaam
<CrazyLemon> waaw ! :D
<hruske> pics or it didnt happen.
<nafisa> v glavnem ... kupljena je ... morm v MB po njo
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, fitke od včer ti bom pa poslala, k jih bo šefica poslala
<nafisa> fotke*
<alyosha> je tu kašen balkanišen raper?:D
<alyosha> ne moram se spomnit en komad od koga je
<alyosha> bogdanov:
<alyosha> a si tu?:D
<Mikoar> Edo Maajka
<Mikoar> ta je najbolj znan
<CrazyLemon> alyosha povej besedilo :D
<alyosha> o lej ga
<alyosha> a nisi u soli:D
<alyosha> ma ja mislim da je
<alyosha> smao mislim da ni edo:DD
<alyosha> uglavnem komad se dogaja na sodiscu
<alyosha> se kregajo neki
<alyosha> in pol na koncu tipa scvrejo
<CrazyLemon> ne..pršu ob 4ih :D
<alyosha> wes katiri komad je
<alyosha> ti si busanc:DD
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<alyosha> kako neveš dj
<CrazyLemon> a so bili srbi hrvati al bosanci? :D
<alyosha> veš sigurno
<alyosha> ma pojma nimam
<alyosha> balkanišen:D
<CrazyLemon> pa sej si slišau glas jebote
<alyosha> ma ne spownem se človek to sem cu nazadnje sto let nazaj
<alyosha> ma pmoje hrvati
<alyosha> ni pa nujno
<alyosha> mozno tudi edo da je
<alyosha> na sodiscu se kregajo neki
<alyosha> al pa so srbi mogoče:DD
<alyosha> kao tip je beko posilu
<alyosha> al ubiw
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> in kao ni mu zaw
<alyosha> in ga scvrejo
<alyosha> neki u tem stilu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> mogoče so hrvati..al pa so srbi
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..bolgari so
<alyosha> praw moram androta poklicat
<CrazyLemon> ti človek ne veš kaj govoriš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa ce bi vedu nebi sprasavaw:p
<alyosha> zdj ga bom zmotu
<alyosha> obrača assasin 3
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebemga u igrico:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> od CIE mozno da je?
<CrazyLemon> mozno
<CrazyLemon> sha-ila tudi mozno
<CrazyLemon> beogradski sindikat tudi mozno..
<CrazyLemon> kaj je se :D
<alyosha> jebemte:D
<alyosha> ce nevem
<alyosha> je use mozno:D
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVJHy_xtbmQ
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - CMA ft. Frenkie - Mir u sudnici
<alyosha> tko bojo tebe CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> in to ne veš al so hrvati,srbi al bosanci? :D
<CrazyLemon> prvi je hrvat drugi pa bosanc :D
<alyosha> pa reku sem ti:D
<alyosha> samo srbe preveč sem povedal:D
<alyosha> ma clovek nisem ču tega komada 100 let
<alyosha> in zdj tu sonja me je neki nadlegovala
<alyosha> in sem mogu ugotovit katiri je:D
<CrazyLemon> who's sonja? :D
<alyosha> sanja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> levaceva
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> smo jo prekrstili u sonjo:D
<CrazyLemon> aja..sm mislu da sta oba mela punce sonje
<alyosha> andro je začel in pol smo jo usi tako začeli kicat:D
<CrazyLemon> to bi bilo mal weird :))
<alyosha> hehe ne ne:D
<alyosha> so pa sestrične:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> res al kaj :D
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> ja sj tko smo se spoznali:D
<CrazyLemon> vi2 res hočeta vse obdržat v družini
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<alyosha> tam pri androtu je prišla h sonji
<alyosha> jaja:D
<alyosha> zdj z seko mojo
<alyosha> praw uno:D
<CrazyLemon> prau uno...weirdos a
<alyosha> na usak nacin smo na istih rojstnih dnevih:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> to da mamo druzbo:D
<alyosha> da ni eden sam:D
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu da je sonja taka re(j)perka :D
<BigWhale> urlpls
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVJHy_xtbmQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - CMA ft. Frenkie - Mir u sudnici
<CrazyLemon> enjoy
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ma ni sonja tolko..samo ta komad je iskala
<alyosha> in ga ni mogla najt:D
<alyosha> in pol sem jaz zablodu sem mislu da je to en drugi
<alyosha> in tralala
<alyosha> nakoncu me je tolko napsihirala da sem mogu ugotovit
<alyosha> čene nebi mogu it spat:D
<CrazyLemon> js pa se moram spravit in povzetek predavanj napisat
<CrazyLemon> samo se mi en mal ne da :D
<alyosha> verjamem ja:D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale btw...tvoj blog je mal podoben omgubuntu-jevi novici :)
<BigWhale> mal ja
<CrazyLemon> tkoj k sm vidu naslov..sm se spomnu da sm neki podobnega že  bral :D
<BigWhale> hec je k je ben istocasno pisal
<BigWhale> tko
<BigWhale> istocasno sva na ircu gnjavla developerje in pizdila
<BigWhale> na sreco ma on druge stvari opisane :D
<CrazyLemon> hehe... emm in kaj je tvoja napoved (nisem bral bloga) ..a bo unity win or lose ? :)
<BigWhale> ni blo :>
<BigWhale> oz tko
<BigWhale> da mi ni vsec heading
<BigWhale> ampak mi je pa vsec general direction
<CrazyLemon> ah :D a z gnome3 / gnome-shell si se kaj igral?
<miha> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1949640
<Seniorita> Japan Explains Nuclear Problem to Japanese Kids - CollegeHumor video
<kubanc> kako se rece ksnmu programu k lahko pregledam po omrezju kateri so vsi IP-ji, ki so trenutno prikljuceni na omrezje..
<kubanc> kao sniffing tool?
<CrazyLemon> network monitoring
<kubanc> kako se ga zazene v terminalu?
<CrazyLemon> se ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ti verjetno misliš na nmap    s tem lahk preskeniraš IP pool
<kubanc> ahm
<kubanc> pa naslov od routerja bi tud moglo najdet ne...
<kubanc> oz. rad bi da mi jih izpise..
<kubanc> Nmap done: 254 IP addresses (2 hosts up) scanned in 18.32 seconds
<kubanc> i need IP :D
<CrazyLemon> you need 'man nmap'
<CrazyLemon> thats all you need
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> zdele sm v eni hisi, k majo net preko elektricnega kabla
<kubanc> :S
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to :S :)
<kubanc> zato ker majo na podstresju stanovanje...
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kupi mi nov laptop
<alyosha> :(
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdej
<CrazyLemon> al takoj?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<frojnd> A kdo tel uporabla monodevelop?
<frojnd> iscem alternativo za panel, kot je v vS
<frojnd> da lahko not naklikam tocke
<frojnd> mogoce kdo ve za alternativo temu toolu?
<frojnd> Pa alternativa za listbox?
<frojnd> kaj bi blo to v monotu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<sasa84> elow
<napsy> cer
<nafisa> ejla
<nafisa> marejla
<nafisa> sasa84, napsy ... čerčka
<sasa84> elow :)
<napsy> oj
<nafisa> sta vedla, da je domena jebi.se zasedena? :D
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> najebal.si pa se ni :D
<nafisa> no, stran bi lahko malo bolj uredili, če so že domeno kupili
<napsy> nafisa: nism vedu, bi si pa mislu
<nafisa> Domena naseskaj.me je zaenkrat Å¡e prosta!
<nafisa> hahaha
<napsy> wau
<napsy> zresni.se je se prosto :)
<nafisa> ok, vredu
<Grega> btw, napsy, golang.si vec ne dela..
<napsy> morm ip za dns spremenit?
<Grega> saj dnse imas svoje
<Grega> od domence.. samo IP mores spremenit
<napsy> ah tocno ja
<napsy> cak
<napsy> bom kar zdaj
<napsy> ok neki se noce na domenco prijavit, bom kasneje :)
<Grega> ok.. sicer sem pa meni ne mudi :) pac tolk, da ves..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> yawn
<nafisa> men tud na vsake 4 dni zamrzne komp
<nafisa> ampak samo, če je 4 dni prižgan :D
<CrazyLemon> men ne zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> men sam rata počasen
<CrazyLemon> zaradi swapa
<CrazyLemon> ampak pol naredim sam logout/login
<CrazyLemon> pa je spet cool
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> jst pa ne morem tega
<nafisa> kr zamrzne
<nafisa> konc ... miška pa tipke se ne odzivajo
<kubanc> i'm hating it
<kubanc> windows 7
<nafisa> grem delat ... lepo se imejte
<CrazyLemon> uživaj v latexu!
<nafisa> ni dons več latex
<nafisa> sam včer je bil
<nafisa> dons je GB
<CrazyLemon> oh..pol boš mela roke polne dela :D
<nafisa> niti ne
<nafisa> saj samo vrata odpiram pa za Å¡ankom ...
<nafisa> ajde ... papa :*
<CrazyLemon> ajde :D
<Sky[x]> u lej simobil mi je poslal ponudbo
<Sky[x]> za podalšanje pogodbe :D
<Sky[x]> kdo kej več ve o tejle akciji se splača ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.orto.si/polntrikov
<Seniorita> Ponudba &raquo; Orto
<Sky[x]> http://www.orto.si/ponudba/telefoni-in-naprave/telefoni/htc-desire-hd/?paket=ortomuziq&prenos=maksiplus
<Seniorita> HTC Desire HD &raquo; Orto
<CrazyLemon> desire  HD ni tako dober telefon kot mislis :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej mal reviewe
<CrazyLemon> mam obcutek da se bodo pritozeval nad baterijo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> ma ja sej to je jeba batarija
<Sky[x]> k ga morš vsak dan fialt grr
<Sky[x]> crazy: ket telefon se pa zdj kej splača uzet p simobilu
<CrazyLemon> no..to je čist odvisno od tega kok telefon uporabljaš pa za kaj ga uporabljaš
<BigWhale> jest cakam na novga HTCja k bo mel geigerjev stevec vgrajen
<Sky[x]> geigerjev to je kšna radioaktinost al kva ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kaj pa vem... galaxy s je dobr telefon..sam ena serija ma fcked up gps tko da ne lovi tok dobr kot bi mogu :)
<Sky[x]> ma ne pa sej zdj bojo eni novi ven pršli
<Sky[x]> a galasy al htcji
<CrazyLemon> sj ti si itak mac fan..kup si iphonea pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne rabiš razmišljat o tem a boš samsunga, htcja, motorolo al kaj tretjega :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> iphone mi ne potegne no :)
<Sky[x]> leptop ja telefon pa ne
<CrazyLemon> zdej kmalu pride galaxy S II
<CrazyLemon> oz naj bi že bil na voljo
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem če v slo.
<Sky[x]> ah
<Sky[x]> a
<CrazyLemon> al pa kako motorolo poglej
<Sky[x]> kako lahko preklaplam med računi
<Sky[x]> pr gmail
<Sky[x]> zdj sem v enmu računu si dal da lahko tud z druzga maila dostopam v ta mail :)
<CrazyLemon> zgoraj kjer ti piše urban.u@gmail.com
<CrazyLemon> imaš eno puščico
<CrazyLemon> c*
<Sky[x]> ma ja sam je nimam to mi je čudno
<Sky[x]> a je da v roku 30min da bo delal grr
<Sky[x]> suprca dela
<Sky[x]> sam odjavt pa nanov prjavt sej blo treba :)
<DominiCanes> morem met dev++ zarad faksa pa me zanima ce ga ma kdo na ubuntu
<DominiCanes> citam po netu in se govori na ne gre na  linux
<napsy> ho god
<napsy> dev-c++ na linux
<napsy> dej grem s kamenjem zabivat zreble, ne da se mi v garazo po kladivo
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<napsy> linux ko ma 1000 coding orodje pa hoce met dev-c++ gor
<bogdanov> jo
<napsy> lp
<bogdanov> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/922/dsc00041js0.jpg
<bogdanov> mogoce ve kdo kje se da dobit tole?
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXSeWJOHVSQ&feature=related lala
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Gaelic Storm -- "Kiss Me, I&#39;m Irish"
<Grega> zdaj se mi je generiralo random geslo LUCIfeR :)
<napsy> znak
<Grega> adijo sem X-(
<napsy> zakaj?
<miha> Grega: hehehe
<Grega> ker me lucifer klice :/
<CrazyLemon> he's calling you :D
<napsy> call of cthulu
<napsy> cthulhu*
<CrazyLemon> cthulhuhu? :D
<napsy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu
<Seniorita> Cthulhu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> ah..sci-fi..dont like it that much :)
<upd> arghhhh
<bogdanov> re
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-19
<CrazyLemon> fcking ikone..nikjer ne morem najt dveh normalnih ikonc
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> :D
<gapi_> bogdanov   to je nekašen transformator ???
<gapi_> slikca zgoraj mislim
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> napaja sliko al neki tazga
<bogdanov> mam en lcd ekran 19 inc
<bogdanov> in je en tak skurjen
<bogdanov> ampak nevem keb dobu to :D
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer se vse dobi
<CrazyLemon> ebay
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak
<upd> ic ?
<bogdanov> ic?
<upd> ic elektronika
<bogdanov> kje pa je to lj?
<upd> !google ic elektronika
<Seniorita> IC ELEKTRONIKA - http://www.ic-elect.si/
<bogdanov> ja vidm ja
<upd> mim Å¡ole litostroja
<upd> pa dol zad nekam :)
<upd> sicer nisem videl slike kaj imaš to.. ampak odciniš dol pa neseš tja :)
<bogdanov> ja itak
<upd> no sej si Å¡tromar :)
<bogdanov> osvetlitven inverter
<upd> hm :)
<bogdanov> upam da bom najdu neki skoda mije vrzt ekran :)
<upd> uporabi ga kot okvir za sliko.
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :) http://www.youtube.com/movies tole je najboljš greš v pojstlo odpreš netbook zbereš film in gledaš res zakon, upam samo da bojo dodal kakšne dobre filme gor
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Movies
<bogdanov> mah men je ta netobk krneki
<bogdanov> jajc mjhn
<upd> men je zakon
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> tos ze navajen
<bogdanov> jst sm biu parkrat po
<bogdanov> urco gor
<bogdanov> mje sfukal
<upd> ah ne sej jest tud nisem nič gor, ker ni ekran za programirat dost velik premal kode vidiš, kar ga uporabljem je za filme da gledam v pojstli
<upd> pa tko 3dm stran paj ql :)
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> upd a so kaki znani filmi gor?
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/movies/action-adventure poglej
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Movies
<bogdanov> cl kvaj ksn
<bogdanov> film
<upd> neki jih je, sam so bl za en shit
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si gledu unga k sm ti včeraj povedal?
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/sdram-pomnilniki-1gb/1-gb-pc3200-ddr-sdram-oglas1273674671
<Seniorita> 1 gb pc3200 ddr sdram
<bogdanov> cl kerga
<bogdanov> eo za vaja
<bogdanov> za 15
<bogdanov> gav dau
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov london boulevard
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> mah un je gniv
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> bogdanov najprej naj uglas uredi sdram pa ddr je razlika
<upd> oglas* d0h
<bogdanov> jebiga
<upd> no sej zdej pa ne vem aj to prov al ne lol..
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> obstaja več vrst DDR
<upd> Double data rate synchronous dynamic random access memory (DDR SDRAM) is a class of memory integrated circuits used in computers. DDR SDRAM (sometimes referred to as DDR1 SDRAM) has been superseded by DDR2 SDRAM and DDR3 SDRAM, neither of which are either forward or backward compatible with DDR SDRAM, meaning that DDR2 or DDR3 memory modules will not work in DDR equipped motherboards, and vice versa.
<CrazyLemon> ena izmed teh je SDRAM
<bogdanov> ni prov
<bogdanov> sdram,ddr(ddr1),ddr2,ddr3
<bogdanov> pa se drugi so
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> pol je to zihr sdram paj hotu ddr1 kupit
<upd> zato je oboje napisal da bi se nekdo zajebal kot se je sam :D
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> 1gb
<bogdanov> sdram
<bogdanov> nebo
<bogdanov> dobu
<bogdanov> sj napisu pc3200
<bogdanov> 400mhz
<bogdanov> ram
<bogdanov> ddr
<bogdanov> je to
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> 	Upgrade
<upd> Nation	Samsung	SAMSUNG 1GB PC3200 ECC 400MHZ CL2.5 DDR SDRAM	Yes	$49.00	Free	
<upd> $49.00
<upd> 	Upgrade
<upd> Nation	Kingston	KINGSTON 1GB PC3200 ECC 400MHZ CL2.5 DDR SDRAM	Yes	$49.00	Free	
<upd> $49.00
<upd> http://dealnews.com/memory/prices/PC3200-DDR-400-MHz/27/1GB.html
<Seniorita> dealram: 1GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (400MHz)
<upd> evo tle spodi so tud
<upd> DDR SDRAM
<upd> sam dva
<bogdanov> ma za 15eu
<bogdanov> se splaca
<bogdanov> ce je nov pa ce rabs
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> če bi ga lohk testiral prej
<bogdanov> pras mah nevem
<bogdanov> a tev nategnu za 15eu
<bogdanov> no mas folk
<upd> o seveda da bo
<upd> glih za 15€ se splača, ker ponavad kupiš pa se ti ne da komplicirat za tolk mal keša pol
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/ni/nike-ctr360-maestri-fg-football-boots-white-cyber-black.jpg
<bogdanov> dons sm tele nabavu
<upd> hude
<upd> a to dobr po travi gre
<bogdanov> ma dobr zakaj neb slo
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah pa pocen so
<bogdanov> iz 100 na 70eu
<bogdanov> znizane
<bogdanov> za po sezone bojo
<bogdanov> pol jo pa razpadle
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> si bom ene za polet za v hrib nabavu da bom laži kosilnico vozu :)
<upd> aja je tolk zanič to
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> jst mam recmo 3-4x trening pa tekma
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> se sjebajo :D
<bogdanov> mah sm tud kupu
<bogdanov> vaporke za 200eu
<bogdanov> pa isto kr lak je odpadov pa krneki
<bogdanov> nedam vec k 100eu
<upd> pol bi blo bolš ene navadne gojzarje
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah sj kups ene za 20-30eu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ja
<bogdanov> mah sj zdrzi za tok kvs rabu
<bogdanov> pjd u sport 2000 u btc
<bogdanov> mas izbire
<bogdanov> povhn od 20 do 200
<bogdanov> nepa kle u kranj
<bogdanov> 3 razlicne
<bogdanov> pa se to niso mel stevilke
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> mja sj bom Å¡el 1x.. lol
<miha> check this out http://www.wolfey.si/droidx86.png
<bogdanov> miha
<miha> ena od aplikacij mi ne dela, nism Å¡e napake uspel videt, druga dela super :)
<CrazyLemon> widget je še vedno preširok :p
<bogdanov> to mas na telefonu?
<miha> to je virtualbox
<miha> tole v virtualboxu http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/detail?name=android-x86-2.2-generic.iso&can=2&q=
<Seniorita> android-x86-2.2-generic.iso -  android-x86 -  Android-x86 2.2 live & installation iso -  An open source project to provide android support on x86 - Google Project Hosting
<CrazyLemon> miha a si postal widget na val202 forum? :D
<bogdanov> ja no to mej zanimal vem daj u virtualboxu
<miha> CrazyLemon: je win7 ja
<miha> glih dans ga popravlu
<miha> :D
<miha> takle pa instalacija
<miha> http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/wiki/InstallHowTo
<Seniorita> InstallHowTo -  android-x86 -   An open source project to provide android support on x86 - Google Project Hosting
<CrazyLemon> useless je :9
<miha> linux pac :DD
<bogdanov> nice
<miha> CrazyLemon: ni, je 5x hitrej kot emulator vsaj, ker je x86 koda.. kr pomen da leps testirat tkole na pc, ce dela seveda
<miha> ker pac sdk emulator simulira arm telefon
<CrazyLemon> sam market kle ne dela če se prav spomnem :)
<miha> tole je pa kompajlan za x86
<miha> verjetno ne
<CrazyLemon> pa tud problem je z sd kartico
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri sd kartici
<miha> naredu sd kartico virtualno
<miha> znotri 2gb virtualbox particije
<CrazyLemon> priporočal bi ti da nastavitve ter podatke shranuješ v mapo Android/data/
<miha> 150 mb instalacija sama
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> pa tipkovnica kr dela
<miha> emulator je smotan :D
<miha> tu pa vse prov mapiran :D
<bogdanov> http://www.arsenal.com/first-team/players/jens-lehmann
<Seniorita> 13. Jens Lehmann | Players | First Team |  Arsenal.com
<bogdanov> niso resni
<bogdanov> ahha
<bogdanov> ajd laku noc
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> a že :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: kak se ta adb lolcat dela remote? :)
<yang2> andrejz: uh, a voljatel se obstaja ?
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> tuš jih je kupil, zato so zdaj tuš telekom
<yang2> a ni to sedaj tusmobil
<andrejz> tušmobil je pa drugo
<andrejz> no morda so se združli kaj pa vem
<andrejz> tušmobil = mobitel
<andrejz> tuš telekom = dostop do neta + tv
<andrejz> tuš telekom = isto kot telekom slovenije + siol
<andrejz> tuš mobil = mobitel
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> ej folk... je kšn solidn servis za ibm v lublan?
<napsy> ve kdo kok zlinkat en program s knjiznico, ki je v /usr/share/lib in ne v /usr/lib ?
<l0wkey> sasa84, IBM Slovenia
<sasa84> ok l0wkey
<sasa84> veš kaj...kolegici se komp več ne užge pa sumim napajalnik...pa sem rekla d nej ga na servis nese
<l0wkey> sasa84, jah ce imas IBM potem IBM Slovenia
<sasa84> ibmovga ma
<Sky[x]> lp
<kubanc> hellow
<nafisa> oj
<kubanc> nikoli ne kupovat prenosnika z windows 7 prednamestitvijo
<kubanc> katastrofa...
<kubanc> bad clusters all over the place...
<kubanc> pa se kej druzga zravn...
<kubanc> katastrofa...
<kubanc> za popizdet...
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> kubanc: kaj pa si kupu ? :)
<Sky[x]> kubanc: lej tole :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.cultofmac.com/can-ipad-2-and-smart-cover-magnets-harm-macbook-hard-drives/87157?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=mactrast&utm_content=Twitter
<Seniorita> Can iPad 2 And Smart Cover Magnets Harm MacBook Hard Drives? [Myths] | Cult of Mac
<nafisa> swašta
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> adb wireless
<CrazyLemon> to sm ti že kak mesec nazaj povedal :D
<miha> vem sam takrat mi ni blo uporabno
<miha> zdj s tem virtualbox mi bo :)
<CrazyLemon> to je vedno uporabno :D
<miha> v bistvu je kul, ker s tem se en bug dobu
<miha> kr se na emulatorju, gallaxy s ni zgodu
<miha> se je pa na nekih htc
<miha> ki ga nimam, pa sm pr drugi aplikaciji pozabu popravt :)
<miha> pac na eni sm, ko je en testiru :D
<miha> vcer probu svoje stvari kak laufajo na tem
<miha> delajo.. isto kot pc
<miha> mislim
<miha> kot telefon :D
<miha> sam obracat ne mors zaslona pa to :D
<miha> je pa ful hitrej kot emulator od sdk
<miha> se vedn mal pocasnej kot pravi telefon, sam ne bistveno
<nafisa> kaj pa je pravi telefon?
<CrazyLemon> htc hero je pravi telefon!
<CrazyLemon> in ta je danes na voljo za akcijsko ceno 159.99€ !
<CrazyLemon> Zaloga je omejena!
<nafisa> super ... kje pa naj staknem tolk?
<nafisa> mam 205 € pred sodno izterjavo
<CrazyLemon> kako kje..sj delaš nočne.. to je ena noč !
<nafisa> madona, si optimist
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kje to prodajajo?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma kle en tip v Å¡alari ma
<alyosha> mah itak nimam dinarja mona:/ porabu use za fucking Å¡olo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> aja ma ni nov?
<alyosha> sem mislu da now:D
<CrazyLemon> ne..ma lej..kot nov je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e vidu betona ta mobitel :P
<alyosha> ja ja poznam te trike..."kot"
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lej tipa..js tebi resno pravim :D
<alyosha> ah pol ni testiran
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma Å¡alim se
<alyosha> verjamem da je
<alyosha> samo itak nimam €€€
<alyosha> jebemti €
<CrazyLemon> ma sej boš dobu za page pa se bomo zmenli :))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> staari delat moram začet kaj
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> ne delam ze tolko časa da sploh nwem kdaj sem nazadnje delaw
<alyosha> praw no good to
<CrazyLemon> jah pol pa delaj..sj maš navodila kaj delat... :D
<alyosha> ma sluzbo prabo:D 8h plata 10.-15.
<alyosha> te nevem sploh kako zgleda več
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> plata 10-15
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> 10.-15.
<alyosha> pikice pomenijo dosti!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<alyosha> pa nego:D
<alyosha> na pikicah svet stoji!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu svet lebdi :p
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> widis ti
<alyosha> zdj je zamaknjen malo:D
<alyosha> dj dj ne me motit moram se it učit zgodovino:D
<alyosha> mirovne organizacije po 2.sv vojni:D
<CrazyLemon> haha..hodi hodi
<CrazyLemon> uči školu sine
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> jebemjo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj nisem delaw ko je biw cas mona
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> čepraw pomoje se enkrat da bi mew šanso it nazaj pomoje bi blo isto:D
<CrazyLemon> zato ker si bil zadet in si bil v nebesih!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> stoned 4 life:D
<alyosha> kak oje blo lepo:D
<alyosha> don't worry be happy:D
<alyosha> dj dj grem se učit cene bo zena jezna:D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> pa hodi že enkrat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon, dobro jutro ;)
<sasa84> alyosha, si že najdu domeno? ;)
<kubanc> krneki so tejle windows 7. odpres eno okno, ti zacne vse pocas delat. hocs odpret sliko ti spet zacne vse pocas delat...
<kubanc> sedaj sele opazam kaj so prednosti linux distribucij....
<kubanc> ko te v windows 7 zacne neki zajebavat je veliko tezje zacet razresevat problem..
<CrazyLemon> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sasa :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc js na win7 nimam teh problemov :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, hja, jst sm pa dobil en prenosnik zdele..
<kubanc> in kar naenkrat odpres iexplorer ali chrome in vse zacne stekat u tri PM, isto z windows explorerjem, ali pa ce kliknes na kaksno sliko...
<kubanc> chksk sm ze naredil, sedaj delam defragmentacijo
<CrazyLemon> sicer je fragmentacija možna..sam dvomim da bi tok štekalo zaradi fragmentacije
<kubanc> ja jst ne vem kaj bi blo
<kubanc> da bi bla strojna napaka
<kubanc> potem bi moglo ze skoz od samga starta stekat...
<kubanc> dal sm tudi od windows 7 check za ram al kva ma tisto funkcijo...
<kubanc> lahko pa da sel disk cugrunt...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: 'PackageKitDpkgInstallProgress' object has no attribute 'read'  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4828/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy Vaša končna ocena za ta kviz je 4.67 / 9        uff..tole je bilo blizu :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kmal bodo slike
<nafisa> samo, da jih Å¡efica Å¡e uredi pa objavi
<CrazyLemon> yaay :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  delaj domačo nalogo rajši!
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Težava pri namestitvi teme - Kubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4828/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<upd> !translate en sl posture
<Seniorita> držo
<napsy> CrazyLemon: za ker predmet?
<upd> !translate en sl velocity
<Seniorita> hitrost
<Mikoar> velocity je ponavadi vektor(x,y,z) pri fizikalnih pogonih
<Mikoar> ce ga nastavis, to pomeni da se doda neka sila na konkretni objekt
<nafisa> a bela barva v fotkah ima najmanjšo količino podatka?
<nafisa> k črna png je večji fajl kot bela
<alyosha> mislim da ne samo nisem siguren:)
<alyosha> čeprav ce bolse pomislim pa praw mozno da ja:)
<nafisa> ah, beda ...
<nafisa> zdaj bele fotke imam 2,8 MB ... temne pa 5,3
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> pa večino je temnih ...
<nafisa> pol pa gmail skos jamra: presežena velikost 25 MB
<Sky[x]> čas za openareno ? :D
<Sky[x]> nafisa: compresijo slik anred al pa manjšo resolucijo pa je mir :)
<Sky[x]> oziroma kvaliteto da na 60% pa je Å¡e vedno ql
<nafisa> ne ne ne ne ne ne ne
<nafisa> ne smem spreminjat kvalitete
<nafisa> to so visoko umetniške fotke :D
<nafisa> ko se cenzurirano objavi je pol fotka neki 100 MB velika ... samo za razpošiljanje pa si ne moremo tega privoščit ... to si eni dajo na celo steno sobe včasih ...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšen pozdrav!
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> zelo dolg pozdrav :D
<sasa84> živjo nafi ;)
<Sky[x]> haha zmagal eno rundo OA :D
<nafisa> ojla, sasa84
<Sky[x]> potem uproabi drop box in sam link pripi
<Sky[x]> pa 10GB traffica maš dnevno max lahko
<nafisa> OA pa je ... ?
<Sky[x]> openarena
<nafisa> aha, to je ova streljačina?
<Sky[x]> jp
<nafisa> ok :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy kviz RK :D
<napsy> aja
<napsy> http://lukabirsa.posterous.com/well-on-our-way-to-the-device-launch-visionec
<Seniorita> Well on our way to the device launch - @Visionect Enterprise Web Tablet is just around the corner. #pics - lukabirsa's posterous
<napsy> nasi dlancniki :P
<napsy> nov dizajn
<CrazyLemon> a jih sami delate al jih uvažate iz kitajske? :)
<kubanc> Sky[x], a spilas open arena velik?
<Sky[x]> kubanc: ne
<napsy> CrazyLemon: sami sami
<napsy> CrazyLemon: vse to je slovenski proizvod
<CrazyLemon> no to je cool :)   sm mislu da uvažate iz kitajske pa gor date svoj software :)
<kubanc> na, celo diagnostics tools v biosu mi za hard disk vrze ven napako read error...
<kubanc> :S
<nafisa> izklopla bi telefon, k mi kr naprej zvoni ... pa ne smem
<nafisa> pišuka, bit organizator je naporno
<kubanc> nafisa, kaj pa organiziras?
<nafisa> hehe ... baje se tega ne sme pisat čez dan tuki
<CrazyLemon> gang bange!
<miha> -offtopic ni logiran :)
<nafisa> loh ti pa na privat zaupam, če mi prej pokažeš osebno :D
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti pa fejst spremljaš tole :D
<nafisa> drugače danes ne bo poudarek tok na tem, kot na rojstnem dnevu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj pri teb je bl mal možnosti da organiziraš recimo pohod na pohorje al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> res je
<nafisa> ker imam koleno sf***no
<CrazyLemon> pa ker ne maraš sonca
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> tud, ja
<nafisa> saj še za 1x nisem vampir ... tudi preživim
<miha> pozim bi Å¡lo, nafisa na motornih saneh, ostali capljajo za njo
<miha> :D
<nafisa> super ideja, miha :D
<nafisa> sam moj bi rekel: ti kar ostani doma ... jst bom pa na motornih saneh
<nafisa> XD
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: kaj delas danes proti večiru?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne bi vedu...ne vem kaj bom delau čez 30min
<CrazyLemon> a da vem kaj bom delau čez  2 uri
<alyosha> sepravi nimaš nekih planow:D
<alyosha> prides do andrewa na pokerstars turnament?:D
<alyosha> 5€ buy in:D
<alyosha> nam manjka Å¡e en:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> mislim tko manjkajo nam se 2 ampak 1 bo dovolj:D
<CrazyLemon> right..nisem pokra igral 15 let..in rabite Å¡e enga k ga boste oskubli...tnx but no tnx :D
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> res te bomo oskubli
<alyosha> za 5€ igrami
<alyosha> igramo
<alyosha> nimamo mi denarja tko ko vi studenti
<CrazyLemon> 5 po 5 :D
<alyosha> je 10:D
<CrazyLemon> ja..in to je sam ena igra
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> Å¡e wedno sprejemljivo:D
<alyosha> ja ma je turnament:D
<alyosha> itak traja 3h
<alyosha> pol ne igramo več:D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, lahko prideš k nam :P
<alyosha> dobiš par k žetonov
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja..potem lahko grem s praznimi žepi domov
<alyosha> dj dj ta CrazyLemon  je en domobranec:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha najdi kero drugo budalo kero boš oskubu :D
<alyosha> ah dj dj:D
<alyosha> ta andro tudi
<alyosha> če nas je 5 je ql
<alyosha> ce smo u 4h je premalo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, če prideš k nam, te bomo bl oskubli, kot bi te pri pokru :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vi bi oskubli mojo rit
<nafisa> sicer pa ... poker ... kerga pa Å¡pilate?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jah..on je že naredu plane kako bo porabu denar..in so mu 4je premalo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ni res ... moja rit bo dans nastradala ... po naročilu mojga ...
<CrazyLemon> lol nafisa ..komi 4 je ura!   :>
<nafisa> saj nisem napisala, kako, no
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: ma on itak bo zgubiw:D
<alyosha> nafisa:  holdem igramo
<nafisa> a big pa saša se pa loh spenkata kle na javno?
<nafisa> super, alyosha
<Sky[x]> hehe
<nafisa> tega Å¡e kr obvladam
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ma tist je sam joke :D
<nafisa> ja, ok no ... saj mene lahko razumejo tud ko joke?
<nafisa> kje je pa dokaz, da se ne za**bavam?
<CrazyLemon> we've seen pictures
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Sky[x]> o kakšnih slikcah to ? :D
<nafisa> ne we ... ti si jih
<nafisa> nobenih, Sky[x]
<nafisa> pust
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> HA HA HA PRAVIS DA OB ISTEM CASU NA ISTEM MESTU JA KAKO PA CMO DRUGAC SEJ SE ZE VE DA SE ZLOCINCI VRACAJO NA KRAJ ZLOCINA
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj se smejiš?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pač...smeje mi se..upam da me ne boš zdj pretepla ali kaj hujšega :/
<nafisa> joj, CrazyLemon ... takega bonbončka pa res ne bom tepla :)
<CrazyLemon> ooooh ne noooo
<CrazyLemon> zafarbu bom
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kr zafrkavi se
<nafisa> jst se ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> a je mozno da pol leta star prenosnik ne omogoca SMART funckije...
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> pred pol leta kupljen?
<nafisa> al pol leta star?
<kubanc> kupljen je bil 3 mesce nazaj...
<nafisa> ne vem, ne vem
<nafisa> pri novih stacionarcih pa vem, da je ogromno diskov crknjenih
<kubanc> aja? katera firma?
<nafisa> ej, pri 4ih že ...
<nafisa> nvm, točno, kerih
<nafisa> oz, kera firma diska je noter
<nafisa> vprašat bi mogla
<nafisa> morm it ... lepo se imejte
<upd> :)
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> kdo kle Å¡tima freenode gmail??
<Sky[x]> ej ket na ubuntu je arial pisava shranjena ? :D
<Sky[x]> arial.ttf ?
<miha> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/arial.ttf in Arial.ttf pr men
<miha> mc najdu
<miha> za iskanje /
<miha> :D
<upd> papa ra parampapa parampapa
<marko__> okej to se bo mal neumno slišalo sam sem še vedno malo pijan od včeraj pa vse me boli in posledično verjetno več ne vem slovenščine
<marko__> ampak a je
<marko__> "spomini na včeraj"
<marko__> pravilno skovan stavek?
<miha> ni stavek, je pa verjetno pravilno .)
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/svet/1042432032
<Seniorita> Tudi uradno začetek voja&scaron;ke akcije v Libiji: francosko letalo uničilo voja&scaron;ko vozilo | Dnevnik
<miha> :D !google youtube laibach war
<Seniorita> YouTube - Laibach - War http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx8kaiCRpCY
<upd> vse da bo amerika dobila nafto dol..
<miha> v bistvu je tokrat amerika zelo zadrzana
<miha> gadafi si prevec privoscu in bo zdj fasu lekcijo
<miha> v opomin ostaim
<miha> neki je da razfukas ameriko pa britanijo pa francijo, drugo pa, da se se rusom in kitajcem ne da ti vec to dovolit
<miha> ni jim vsec, ampak tud njim je dost in ne bojo izgovor za gadafijeve muke
<miha> muhe
<miha> to je pomenl ono UN glasovanje
<miha> zdj so sam posledie "all necessary measures"
<upd> torej to delajo samo v korist državljanov tam dol oz. upornikov yeaa right :)
<miha> upd: lej, zelo jasno je, kr je po UN resoluciji, je legalno, kar ne, ni legalno in ona resolucija dovoljuje "vse potrebne ukrepe" iz zraka, ne pa kopenske invazije
<upd> ja ja vem to, sj je prav da so poslali dol letala, samo kaj je bistvo bomo mogoče čez 2 leti na wikileaks izvedeli
<miha> upd: bistvo je v tem, da amerika prej kao za irak govorila "o dobrobiti iracanov" za PR, zdj pa bi blo zelo smesno, da bi dopustil genocid nad uporniki
<miha> in ker pac britanija in francija sta glasni
<miha> je lahk usa bolj zadi
<miha> in si ne maze prevec rok
<miha> kar se americanom seveda dopade
<upd> točno to ja, tud sem bil presenečen ko sem videl vb. in francijo kako se rinejo naprej, zda pa v odzadju, pa še vedno so paranoiki, ko bereš komentarje da se gre samo zda za nafto..
<upd> sicer, recimo da gre samo za zaščito ljudstva, če je pa kaj drugega bomo še izvedeli..
<miha> lej, glede nafte, je zelo pragmaticno. al to prodaja gadafi al uporniki, je cist vseen, sam da je cena postena pa stabilna dobava
<miha> sj gadafi ni nabiju cen
<miha> in tud uporniki ne bi prodajal pod ceno
<miha> torej ni bistveno
<upd> a jo bo gadafi al pa ena druga država, uporniki je ne bojo :)
<miha> hehe
<upd> malo morgen bmk :) nj delajo kar jim paše
<miha> ;)
<upd> bi pa z veseljem enga reaktivca vozu
<miha> jst bi rajs drone, predator & co
<miha> :D
<miha> varno igras igrico
<miha> prigriznes hamburger
<miha> pa naprej
<miha> :D
<upd> heh :) ma sj ni problem če maš ene 6 svojih okol
<miha> tveganje vedno je. sam lahk ga zmanjsas, ane
<miha> :D
<miha> že če čist na slepo strelaš, prej ali slej zadaneš kej
<miha> lahk sam ti preprečijo, da bi lahk dobr ciljal :D
<upd> ja k te sestrelijo na konzoli poiščeš new game
<miha> zaznajo radar, fuknejo raketo, ki sledi radarju v radar...
<upd> haha
<miha> brez radarja, je pa zlo random, sam vcas vseen zadanes :D
<upd> če se dost približaž ja
<miha> ja
<upd> Å¡
<bogdanov> jo
<miha> jo
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<Sky[x]> OA Å¡pila ? :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> seksaaa :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> dons u kmsja
<bogdanov> pavs seksu
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> mja mam mentalne priprave na celonočno žuranje
<upd> a ti boš v kmšju
<bogdanov> nevem :D
<bogdanov> sub nekam na cefurko
<upd> sej kmš pa mp3 sabo
<bogdanov>  :)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<yang2> dobro si oglejte polno luno zdajle je najdebelejsa v zadnjih 20 letih
<Grega> uh, dans pa bom mel akrobacije ponoci :)
<yang2> a slabse spis ob polni luni
<CrazyLemon> yang2 včeraj je bla!
<yang2> nw
<yang2> ne
<CrazyLemon> danes je oblačno in se ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> včeraj pa je blo jasno pa se je vidla lepo
<yang2> danes je
<CrazyLemon> ma js ti pravim da sm jo včeraj gledu in je bla večja k danes
<CrazyLemon> za vsaj 1% :D
<Grega> pri nas je sploh ni :(
<yang2> haha a si jo zmeril
<yang2> kle se lepo vidi malo je oblacno
<bogdanov> lol
<Grega> :>
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/telefoni-nokia/nokia-c6-01-oglas1273663520
<Seniorita> Nokia C6-01
<bogdanov> strojcina
<CrazyLemon> sranje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja itak HAHA
<bogdanov> nokia je firma
<bogdanov> toj to
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> itak..karkol ma symbian gor je preprosto rečeno sranje
<bogdanov> jah geek
<bogdanov> bo to reku ja
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> to bo vsak reku k ve kako sranje je symbian :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ni res
<bogdanov> dj kva nj kupm za 200 pizda
<bogdanov> tud ceje 300 bom dobu za 200 sam kva :S
<upd> pa pofukan iphone 3g
<CrazyLemon> sj maš telefon
<bogdanov> mah ta nokia n900
<bogdanov> mi dosadila
<bogdanov> cigla mi ratala
<CrazyLemon> haha..sranje..sm ti reku js :p
<bogdanov> jah ni sranje
<bogdanov> sranje je tvoj htc
<bogdanov> htc wtf??
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ni  htc wtf ampak je htc hero
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah no se
<bogdanov> slabs
<bogdanov> hoce bit heroj
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> ne hocem..js sm heroj!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> to vem dasiti sam telefon ni :P
<CrazyLemon> kup si uno nokio c6
<CrazyLemon> da se bom lahk čez en teden smejal..k se boš nonstop pizdu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> jah men je nokia full kul zmeri sm mu nokio
<bogdanov> sam rd bi android
<bogdanov> sam samsung mi nekak ni :S
<CrazyLemon> nokia kod podjetje JE cool...sam symbian saks :)
<bogdanov> jah men je tko izgleda tale c6-01 kul
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov za 320 en tip proda galaxy S :)
<CrazyLemon> za 370€ pa dobiš še zapakiranga :D
<bogdanov> ma jst bi novo pa
<bogdanov> mah jst bi za ene 300 ksn telefon k se prodaja
<bogdanov> pagam dobu za 200 k sev kolega vezu
<CrazyLemon> jah..drugo več ali manj saks..wildfire saks... desire hd saks..
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> kva nj gledam da ma
<bogdanov> 2.2
<bogdanov> android al je ze kej novejs
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> je že 2.3 zuni
<CrazyLemon> sam boš težko to najdu ..razn desire hd ..ga men se zdi noben drug nima..pa še za tega nism prepričan
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> :D
<bogdanov> ja a pa majo ze telefoni v originalu gor
<bogdanov> aha :)
<miha> prototipne tablice na cebitu majo
<miha> nism Å¡e vidu prodaje
<CrazyLemon> koga ce majo v originalu gor?
<CrazyLemon> miha koga ali kaj ?
<miha> 2.3 tablic
<miha> v prodaji
<CrazyLemon> 3.0 je že v prodaji
<CrazyLemon> sam ne pri nas
<miha> oz 3.0
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> ahja
<miha> aha
<CrazyLemon> xoom je že na voljo
<Sky[x]> ket ?
<bogdanov> miha kva mas ti samsung al kva?
<miha> ja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov poglej če je na voljo galaxy S II
<bogdanov> jah toj
<bogdanov> 600eu
<bogdanov> zih
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] USA :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jebiga..a hočeš cool telefon al smeče..ti se odloč :D
<CrazyLemon> pol si vzem wildfire pa je
<bogdanov> ha
<CrazyLemon> pa boš nonstop jokau :D
<bogdanov> za 600
<miha> CrazyLemon: pa saj če nisi preveč zahtevn, dobiš 2.2 telefone za 300 €
<bogdanov> dobim nov laptop
<bogdanov> nepa telefon
<bogdanov> k gam zgubu
<bogdanov> pav su za bosno
<CrazyLemon> miha ja..ampak bogdanov je zahteven :D
<miha> aha
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> on je šmeker..in mora met "šmekiš" telefon..tko da raznorazni galaxyji ne pridejo v poštev pri njemu :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> fora je da mam ceu lajf
<bogdanov> nokio
<bogdanov> an
<Sky[x]> čak da pridejo telefoni z novimi sundy bridge proci :)
<Sky[x]> sandy*
<bogdanov> sam a ni galaxy full velk?
<Sky[x]> jp isto k HTC desire
<Sky[x]> al HD
<bogdanov> morm u pondelk u simobil pa mobitel mau pogledat
<bogdanov> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1494&pu=0
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S - Mobitel, d.d.
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov 4.0
<CrazyLemon> inča :D
<CrazyLemon> desire hd je pa že prevelik za moje pojme :)
<CrazyLemon> sam galaxy s ma enega bolših zaslonov na tržišču
<CrazyLemon> galaxy s 2 pa bo mel še bolšega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pol bo treba
<bogdanov> butnt
<bogdanov> s2ke
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> bo menu
<bogdanov> imeje
<bogdanov> ok?
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> kr sam jih menji :D
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> po 200
<bogdanov> vm prodam zapakirane
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1498&pu=0
<Seniorita> Samsung Champ Hello Kitty - Mobitel, d.d.
<bogdanov> drgac sm pa tega
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ta je zate ja
<bogdanov> ma toje fora
<bogdanov> da mas na miz
<bogdanov> u kaficu pa usaka
<bogdanov> bejba o ker hud
<bogdanov> telefonck
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> ja..usaka "bejba" k ma 13/14 let
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> 15+
<bogdanov> je ok?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> zate že :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> itak kva pa
<bogdanov> am 70 letne
<bogdanov> k ti
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> jah lej..čuj..pokojnina dan danes ni tko mejhna da bi se jo kr vrglo stran
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> hehe mas prov ja
<bogdanov> a kdo kup
<bogdanov> samsung S5230N
<bogdanov> andoid 2.3
<bogdanov> ma gor
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> dj no
<bogdanov> damtiga za 50eu
<bogdanov> 2 mesca str
<bogdanov> bev
<bogdanov> smekerski
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> čak..a mi daš telefon + 50€ ?   ne vem no stari..dej 55€ pa sva zmenjena
<bogdanov> ok za tvoj telefon
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> za 70€ dobiš tega samsunga novga :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sj jst sm ga dobu novga za 50
<CrazyLemon>     Tehnologija :  262k barvni TFT zaslon
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah en folk ma
<bogdanov> da zgleda kul pa za klice smse
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> nepa ti kb rd gor laufu NS2
<CrazyLemon> ns2? :D
<bogdanov> jah server
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> Uporabniški pomnilnik
<CrazyLemon> Del sistemskega pomnilnika, v katerem se izvajajo uporabniški postopki.
<CrazyLemon> 50 MB
<bogdanov> dons je
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> sako polumenta
<bogdanov> u milionu
<bogdanov> sam tov 16+
<bogdanov> hjao
<CrazyLemon> a te ne bodo pustil? :/
<bogdanov> bomo saj vrebal
<bogdanov> lah crazy
<bogdanov> mogu bi rect
<bogdanov> ce bom jst njih
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dali tebi manta se
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dons sm
<bogdanov> veseu
<bogdanov> u 7mo
<bogdanov> bom stric
<bogdanov> spet en strosk vec
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> lol ???
<bogdanov> majkemi
<CrazyLemon> a nimaš ti sam enga brata ? :D
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> 3 brate
<bogdanov> pa sestro
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> jebote ima vas :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> a bo sestra rodila? :S
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kos vedu
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jao..torej sm prepozen
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> a kej
<bogdanov> nevem crazy?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov če bo dva prsta dvignu tkoj k se rodi
<CrazyLemon> pol veš čigav je
 * CrazyLemon se skrije
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ok!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> haha :DD
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj swat
<bogdanov> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem ne  igram več igric :)
<bogdanov> ma film
<bogdanov> http://www.partis.si/torrent/podrobno/161964
<CrazyLemon> aja
<bogdanov> lih gor je prsu
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da una črna zgleda dobra
<CrazyLemon> bi reku da je za pogledat
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> js si zdej downloadam 'highway'
<CrazyLemon> k se folk na Å¡vedskih avtocestah fura :)
<CrazyLemon> bežijo pred policijo etc
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> a paj film to
<bogdanov> al tko
<CrazyLemon> tko..resnično :D
<CrazyLemon> bl dokumentarc k film
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> kva pa black swan
<bogdanov> baletka
<bogdanov> as gledu?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav tista mila kunis..njo bi gledal dan in noč...sam film saks :)  ni zame
<bogdanov> hehe :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov swat zgleda kr cool..vsaj kar se trailerja tiče
<bogdanov> sj si sposojam
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> proda kdo ksn lcd 17 za ene 20eu
<upd> kwa je dons najdebelejša luna al kwa pol bo zihr kera fafafafa
<upd> bogdanov dj ti pa odpri rač. trgovino
<upd> bomo svercal iz tujine
<bogdanov> bom
<bogdanov> odpru
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> "svercal"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> :D
<upd> jaa evo črne vse črno sam bele nogovice haha
<upd> no way
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sj tis zravn kva pa
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> js se ukvarjam sam z legalnimi posli !
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ja sj kva paje
<bogdanov> "legal"
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> :PP
<upd> ti boš fičota čez mejo vozu z robo
<bogdanov> " "
<bogdanov> kva to pomen
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> haha ja upd
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ne sj mum jst
<CrazyLemon> če bo mel dve turbini fičo..bom z veseljem :D
<bogdanov> nabavu eno meco 94
<bogdanov> e klaso
<bogdanov> dasemuv uresnicla
<bogdanov> zelja iz srednje sole
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> haha
<upd> aj nč uživjte pobci
<upd> bye...
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<CrazyLemon> audija rs4 vozi tip..madafaka :D
<bogdanov> kdo
<CrazyLemon> ta na highway :D
<bogdanov> aja kul
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga dela tip
<CrazyLemon> pusti prvo mal policaje da pridejo bližje
<CrazyLemon> pol sam stisne po gasu
<CrazyLemon> pa policaji ostanejo daleč zadaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> dons je MLS se zacev hehe
<bogdanov> aja kul
<bogdanov> jah valda
<CrazyLemon> mls?
<bogdanov> kok ma kon
<bogdanov> 480
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> al
<bogdanov> 420
<CrazyLemon> pojma :D
<CrazyLemon> nima mal
<CrazyLemon> dokler je S
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam najbolši je ta z yamaho yzf r1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> mam jst s6
<bogdanov> 20 eu pa te pelm
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_S6#C5
<bogdanov> eo tega
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita> Audi S6 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> karavana mas?
<bogdanov> tamau ma to
<bogdanov> karavana ja
<bogdanov> 340ps
<bogdanov> nekam gre
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bl Å¡voh ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> tanka za 80
<bogdanov> pa rac
<CrazyLemon> rs6 bi pa že nekam šou :D
<bogdanov> prav
<bogdanov> 450km
<bogdanov> k ga zahod kuj 350-400
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> rs6
<bogdanov> tastar ma pa 480 kon
<bogdanov> tanov pa 580
<bogdanov> pomoje
<bogdanov> mu en ni bliz
<bogdanov> kasn bmw
<bogdanov> mecka
<bogdanov> use poje tanov rs6
<bogdanov> pa se kvatro
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> to že..sam e 63 amg je pa tud fajn met :D
<bogdanov> hehe ja neb se ga branu
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> men je a8 stroj
<CrazyLemon> prevelko sranje :)
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> en kolega ma
<bogdanov> 2006
<bogdanov> sicerz 3.0
<bogdanov> dizel ampak cez glavo
<bogdanov> hud k svina
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..zakaj..ker je prevelik :)
<CrazyLemon> pa to so že highclass limuzine..ne maram takih avtov :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah toj kurc
<bogdanov> stroski prevelki treba
<bogdanov> gledat
<bogdanov> 1.6max!
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..če boš mel a8 3.0 in boš gledal stroške
<CrazyLemon> pol raje tkoj prodaj
<CrazyLemon> pa kupi twingota
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kupu a8
<bogdanov> pa na pasteti
<bogdanov> ceu lajf
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> alpa folk tko vids
<bogdanov> kao hudi kari mocni
<bogdanov> pa pride na benzo
<bogdanov> pa tanka
<bogdanov> za 10eu
<bogdanov> :SSS
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm podobn...js bom raje tankau dvakrat po 20 k pa enkrat po 40-50 :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah dobr sj stekam
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> nepa da mas avto 4.0+
<bogdanov> masina pa tankas
<bogdanov> za 10eu
<bogdanov> idin ce ga skoz dotankajo da majo skoz povhngha
<CrazyLemon> za 10€..to maš lih za kok..50km :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> bmw 5ka
<bogdanov> 05 06
<bogdanov> letnik mije kr lep
<CrazyLemon> men so lepi sam 10/11 letniki
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sam bmw mi ma ful grdo tisto notranjo masko
<bogdanov> a clio pol
<bogdanov> kj 9jurjov
<bogdanov> nov
<CrazyLemon> kjer so ventilatorji
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> js tkoj svojga menjam za clio 1.5dci :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> 1.5
<bogdanov> meu kolega
<bogdanov> to pije
<bogdanov> 4 litre
<CrazyLemon> k gre enako hitro (no..ne končne)
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pije nič
<CrazyLemon> jaaaa
<CrazyLemon> sej to :D
<bogdanov> sam so mu sle
<bogdanov> sobe
<bogdanov> je menju masino
<bogdanov> pa prodav
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> moja sestrična ga tudi mela
<CrazyLemon> pa ga je peljala na servis en dan
<CrazyLemon> drug dan sredi popoldneva pa avta ni blo več
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> wtf?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nekdo ga odpeljau :D      in sumijo tiste k delajo na servisu :D
<bogdanov> peles
<bogdanov> avto na SERVIS
<bogdanov> pride
<bogdanov> s
<bogdanov> in ni avta?!?!
<bogdanov> ??????
<CrazyLemon> ne ne :D
<CrazyLemon> peljali so na servis..pa ga peljali nazaj domov
<CrazyLemon> drug dan pa avta ni blo več doma na parkingu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy a ves za ksn program za brisanje napak na avtu pa to
<bogdanov> prek kabla
<bogdanov> autodata vem da je sam ksn drug se
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam nobenga :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi rad zbrisau lučko za servis :))
<bogdanov> mah kle me en fusar mehanik sprasuje
<bogdanov> pa prav kao da se prodajajo testeri po 200+ evrov
<CrazyLemon> jah za take stvari je najbolš un tester met k ga majo mehaniki
<bogdanov> ampak da ma negov kolega en program pa kabl
<CrazyLemon> jah tudi možno ja..naj praša kolego pol :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webpg.net/
<Seniorita> Check Engine Light OBD2 OBDII scan tool OBD
<CrazyLemon> kle lepo piše kaj vse rabiš
<CrazyLemon> sam kje za vraga je ta port v avtu? :)
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> pod volanam
<bogdanov> ponavad
<bogdanov> obd2
<bogdanov> je pa kabl ja
<bogdanov> ta pretvornik
<CrazyLemon> nisem nč vidu pod volanom
<CrazyLemon> bom jutri prav pogledal če je kaj tma :)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> na tistem linku
<CrazyLemon> maš spodaj tudi software
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webpg.net/uploads/usingobd2.wmv
<bogdanov> aha kul
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> cool stran
<CrazyLemon> maš dost podatkov o tem
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> sam angleško moraš znat :)
<bogdanov> vidm free programe pa tko
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa spodi maš še dost linkov
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> i crazy
<bogdanov> sta se radi
<CrazyLemon> ma nc..gledam te budale kaj delajo pa kako zurajo :D   kere striptizete majo..uff :D
<bogdanov> a highway
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> dobre dobre :D
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> pizda semi neda vn krneki zadne case
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..nisi vec tko mlad k dva mesca nazaj
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ej bogdanov spomnu sm se za en telefon
<CrazyLemon> k je cheap
<CrazyLemon> pa kr dober
<CrazyLemon> ZTE Blade
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ZTE
<bogdanov> a niso to modemi
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> kitajski telefon :D
<CrazyLemon> sam zgleda kr cool..pa ma kr cool specifikacije
<CrazyLemon> tko da..dobiš kr dost za tist dnar :D
<bogdanov> da vidm bolha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> za 160€ ga dobiš
<CrazyLemon> novega!
<CrazyLemon> sam ga ne moreš dobit v slo..tko da
<bogdanov> kje?
<bogdanov> jah :D
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=1115
<Seniorita> P: NOV ORANGE SAN FRANCISCO/ZTE BLADE - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> kle si poglej
<CrazyLemon> tip dobi 3.4 zalogo
<CrazyLemon> in za 160€ ga dobiš
 * CrazyLemon zato hoče svojega prodat za 160€..da si kupi blejda :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kok je
<bogdanov> tvoj realno
<bogdanov> vredn
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem :)
<bogdanov> ce gavs
<bogdanov> dau za realno
<bogdanov> gavs zih
<bogdanov> kuj prodav
<CrazyLemon> moram bolho prečekirat
<bogdanov> preceri pa odj oglas an
<CrazyLemon> ne bom dau oglasa :)
<CrazyLemon> sam lej
<CrazyLemon> če folk za 190€
<CrazyLemon> želi prodat htc wildfire http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=2040
<Seniorita> P: HTC Wildfire nov - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<bogdanov> jah pust
<bogdanov> ti kaj
<CrazyLemon> pol lahk js po moje dobim 160€ za htc hero :D
<bogdanov> folk tud
<bogdanov> p4
<bogdanov> prodaja
<bogdanov> za 150eu
<CrazyLemon> ker ma bolš specifikacije :D
<bogdanov> poglej
<bogdanov> na bolhi cene
<bogdanov> pa dj nek umest
<bogdanov> pa bo
<bogdanov> zakva pa naus dau oflasa
<CrazyLemon> jah k ne vem ker telefon naj si pol kupim :)
<CrazyLemon> brez telefona pa ne morem bit
<bogdanov> jah med tem
<bogdanov> se bos odlocu an
<bogdanov> pizda si
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> včasih me prime da prodam svoj telefon pa si kupim v bigbangu enga za 40€ :D      lih tok da ma budilko pa call tipko :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefoni-htc/htc-hero-oglas1273596026
<Seniorita> HTC Hero
<CrazyLemon> evo..tak je moj :D
<CrazyLemon> sam da js mam do oktobra garacijo
<CrazyLemon> pa da bom js dau zravn 4gb class 6 kartico + 2gb class 4 kartico
<CrazyLemon> bom vidu no :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefoni-htc/htc-hero-white-oglas1273653086
<Seniorita> HTC Hero White
<CrazyLemon> ta je tudi budala..kupu heroja januarja letos
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> [22:49:27] <CrazyLemon> včasih me prime da prodam svoj telefon pa si kupim v bigbangu enga za 40€ :D      lih tok da ma budilko pa call tipko :D
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> res :D k se mi ne da več jebat s temi telefoni pa tem sranjem
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> glej
<bogdanov> tak telefon
<bogdanov> se dobi za 200 nov
<bogdanov> in ti ga za 160
<bogdanov> prodajas
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<Grega> pa picke.. ne pozabi na picke..
<CrazyLemon> sej un ga za 150€ :D
<Grega> 200 > 40 !
<CrazyLemon> Grega pa ti si bolš matematik k $insertImeZnanegaMatematika
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/telefoni-htc/htc-hero-vsa-oprema-garancija-oglas1273479506
<Seniorita> HTC Hero, vsa oprema, garancija
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> svetujem
<bogdanov> dj ga za 145eu
<CrazyLemon> ma ta je iz kamnika Å¡alabajzer :D
<bogdanov> gor spustis do 140
<bogdanov> prodas
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> moj je iz kopra in ga bo folk kupu tudi za 160
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> če se odločim prodat :D
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/telefoni-htc/htc-hero-popolnoma-nov-deluje-na-vsa-omrezja-garancija-24mesecev-mozna-menjava-za-vas-gsm-oglas1273635242
<Seniorita> HTC HERO POPOLNOMA NOV DELUJE NA VSA OMREZJA GARANCIJA 24MESECEV MOZNA MENJAVA ZA VAS GSM  - tial željko stevanić s.p
<CrazyLemon> jah lej kok je ta črn grd
<CrazyLemon> moj je pa lep bel
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/telefoni-htc/htc-hero-oglas1273602173
<Seniorita> HTC Hero
<CrazyLemon> pa še zravn dam bolšo-večjo-hitrejšo kartico
<bogdanov> mah uglavnm
<bogdanov> ce bi dobu 150
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e full body protection po potrebi :>
<bogdanov> SI LAH ZELO ZELO VESEL
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.lovecnacene.si/secure-digital-microsdhc-4gb-class-6-a-data/m/1865165/
<Seniorita> microSDHC 4GB Class 6 A-DATA - Lovec na cene
<CrazyLemon> sam za kartico bi hotu 10€ !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj šele za to k so gor programi pa vse lepo zrihtan da lahk daš tudi 100 programov gor
<CrazyLemon> medtem k na te 'normalne' lahk daš 25 max. .D
<CrazyLemon> k pol zmanka prostora
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> nis resn
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> toj tko k
<bogdanov> dons na sejmu prodaja ena
<bogdanov> zavbe
<bogdanov> ena je 19eu
<bogdanov> ampak ona ti da se eno kao zravn zaston
<bogdanov> a toje ze ustet
<bogdanov> drgac u ceno
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> uvale
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.expansys.si/meta-product/?i=185832&a=local_versions
<Seniorita> invisibleSHIELD Full Body Shield for HTC Hero #IS-FBS-HTC-HERO Local Versions - eXpansys Slovenia
<bogdanov> dam ti 100eu
<bogdanov> da se ga rjesis
<CrazyLemon> 20€ je full body :D
<bogdanov> platim vise nego odpad
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ampak usak bo tisov
<bogdanov> "JST DOBIM ZA 200 NOVGA"
<bogdanov> :)
<napsy> cer
<bogdanov> lp
<CrazyLemon> naj gre..pa mu bom reku..boste se vi že oglasl pri meni k vam zmanjka placa na telefonu ter ko popraskate zaslon!
<CrazyLemon> pol vas bom pa poslau k bogdanovu da vas on jebe..ker vas js ne bom več hotu
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=D6329E53-95E6-6441-AA3C-EF7E09FBA07F&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=2
<Seniorita> HTC - Wildfire - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<bogdanov> eo za 180
<bogdanov> dobim novga
<bogdanov> taj bol k tvoj
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..si vidu ta telefon ? :D
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> kaj si zdej provalu človek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja a ni bol
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> zaslon je obup..premal pixlov pa premal inčov
<CrazyLemon> pa manj spomina ma k moj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kamera
<bogdanov> bolsa
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> a je?
<CrazyLemon> ma več kot 5mpx ? :>
<CrazyLemon> sestra ma tega in vem kak je :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> moja napaka
<bogdanov> sm mislu da ma 3,2
<bogdanov> tvoj
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> moj je pionir na svojem področju :D
<napsy> hm ... uporablja kdo emacs?
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> not me
<bogdanov> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1564&pu=0
<Seniorita> Samsung Wave 723 - Mobitel, d.d.
<bogdanov> OS Bada?? :))
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> linux kernel uporablja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_blade-3391.php
<Seniorita> ZTE Blade - Full phone specifications
<bogdanov> crazy aj tale bolsk tvoj
<bogdanov> a ves iz kjeje un tip
<CrazyLemon> ta je bolš ja
<CrazyLemon> bolši procesor + gpu ma :)
<CrazyLemon> pa večji zaslon
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je baterija sam 1250mAh
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ej bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> sj ti si blizu avstrije
<CrazyLemon> skočiš v villach v hofer
<CrazyLemon> tam ga baje majo :D
<CrazyLemon> 2010 December: Austria - Hofer (unlocked?)
<CrazyLemon>     * PAYG: 149 €, including SIM.
<CrazyLemon> http://hofer.at/at/html/offers/58_22522.htm
<Seniorita> Hofer - Angebote ab Donnerstag, 23.12.2010
<CrazyLemon> pa najbolša stran tega telefona je
<CrazyLemon> da je kr dosti custom ROMov :)
<CrazyLemon> http://android.modaco.com/content/zte-blade-roms-rom-customisation/329856/19-mar-roms-current-known-available-roms-for-the-zte-blade/
<Seniorita> 19/Mar [ROMS] Current Known / Available ROM&#39;s for the ZTE Blade - Android @ MoDaCo
<CrazyLemon> fak..pc mi trenutno kr 400mb swapa zaseda
<CrazyLemon> brb
<bogdanov> zdj en
<bogdanov> dan bom su
<bogdanov> u
<bogdanov> celovc
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj odklenen
<sasa84> elow
<Sky[x]> to so junaki petega razreda haha :D
<Sky[x]> ker str film sem pa zdj pogledov :D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmSl49bTI1A&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - ukulele the beatles - obladi oblada
<christooss_> Sky[x] saj to so oni :)
<christooss_> kje pa si junake petega razreda najdu
<sasa84> ooo christooss_ :)
<christooss_> o sasa84 kako si kaj
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> počas se spat odpravlam ;)
<christooss_> kako to
<sasa84> pa ti?
<christooss_> na soboto pa takole zgodaj spat
<sasa84> ma smo mel vaje pa sem dobre pol ure nazaj pršla
<christooss_> jst sm pa dal praznovanje rojstnega dne skozi pa sm mal zjeban od družinskih obveznosti
<sasa84> haha :)
<christooss_> being sober sux
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč...pridni bodte :)
<sasa84> se tipkamo kej jutr ;)
 * sasa84 pomaha
 * sasa84 še požgečka christooss_ 
<sasa84> nočkooo
<christooss_> zdej pa itak kadim že cel večer na veliko da se mal pomirim :)
<christooss_> sasa84 čao
<christooss_> guc guc da nauš mogla spat
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ happy brzdej ! :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-20
<bogdanov> christooss vse naj naj pa davs naskilu kej ce mas ze rd :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> a veš una črna v swatu k je na sliki ?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> v filmu je še 100x bolša
<CrazyLemon> uffff :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> a gledas
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> uffff kera maca
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> aj zakej film
<CrazyLemon> ma tko no..zaradi te črne se splača gledat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> kva pa grem stavt
<bogdanov> 23.55
<bogdanov> se zaprejo stave za ponoc an
<bogdanov> sam najbl hitim na pumpo
<bogdanov> pridm 23.55
<bogdanov> sam trij komadi
<bogdanov> pred mano
<bogdanov> i usi trije naredijo
<bogdanov> u zadni sekundi listke
<bogdanov> sam pridm jst pa zaprte stave
<bogdanov> MAMU JIM JEBEM
<CrazyLemon> jah če si seljak
<bogdanov> ce sm
<bogdanov> studirov
<CrazyLemon> e-stave.com
<bogdanov> kvam stavu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> pa igraš nonstop
<bogdanov> sm bom
<bogdanov> pajsajf
<bogdanov> kupu
<CrazyLemon> pajsajf ?:D
<napsy> uuu
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<napsy> gcc 4.6 is out
<CrazyLemon> napsy a ni že 4.7 zuni ???
<napsy> a-a
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> to gres u stavnico
<bogdanov> pa das
<bogdanov> 20eu
<napsy> 4.6 je zgleda lih te dni izsel
<bogdanov> pa mas listk
<bogdanov> da upises
<bogdanov> na racun na estave
<bogdanov> kes
<CrazyLemon> napsy si ziher? k sm vidu na transmissionu so se neki pogovarjal o 4.7
<bogdanov> lah pa prek monete tud an
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov aja to..ja sm ze slisau za to ja :)
<CrazyLemon> js drugač prek monete
<CrazyLemon> najhitrejš
<bogdanov> http://gcc.gnu.org/
<Seniorita> GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<bogdanov> napsy ma prov
<bogdanov> crazy
<Sky[x]> ines đuranovic je pa dolgocasna :)
<bogdanov> ti lah
<bogdanov> mene
<bogdanov> pa zanese
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://gcc.gnu.org/
<Seniorita> GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<CrazyLemon> tocno ja..introduced je
<CrazyLemon> ni pa zuni
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]>  fantje dejte mal za babam gledat no
<Sky[x]> ne pa sam za softwerom :D
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> ti pa mal mn za
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ines đuranovic ni punca s kero bi mel pametne debate :)
<bogdanov> macam
<bogdanov> ok?
<CrazyLemon> reci ti njem bogdanov
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> zdej se on neki pametn dela
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> eh bogdanov treba vse prevert predn kupš kej :)
<Sky[x]> ines bi bla glih za bogdanovga
<Sky[x]> piimek pa glih taprav :D
<bogdanov> mah taj ze mem(cej dobra)
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov poglej si njen porn pa bos vidu ce je dobra
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aja uceri sm naredu
<bogdanov> iz 20 200
<bogdanov> nism se povedov an
<bogdanov> ampak k sm cicija pa neupam mocno igrt
<bogdanov> igram 10-20eu na krog
<bogdanov> cez 50
<bogdanov> bi blo jurja
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> ceb*
<CrazyLemon> cicija :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> eh
<bogdanov> kvaje skyx
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> pol da eno vornk babo peleš nekam en večer pa 20eur zagonš je najbpoljša naložba
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> bol*
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> 20eu
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> u kino pa dam
<bogdanov> paj 20?
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> pa ene majhne kokice
<Sky[x]> ja kaj bi pa ti Å¡e rada ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> a ni bol
<bogdanov> da 200 nardim
<bogdanov> pa jih pol
<bogdanov> 10 pelm
<bogdanov> u kino
<bogdanov> :)))
<Sky[x]> ne k si gorenc in jih navš nikol :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> jst pa gorenc
<CrazyLemon> sj ti si tud gorenc :D
<bogdanov> WTF
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kdaj bos
<bogdanov> predstavu
<Sky[x]> sam ej a mislš da bi te davčna kej jebala če si ene 500eur vsak mesec daš na račun k v casinoju vsak dan neki priigraš ?
<bogdanov> kolegice
<bogdanov> NE?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a daš davčno ob izplačilu? :)
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..čudno
<bogdanov> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> k igre na srečo so obdavčene :)
<bogdanov> v nubenmu kazinoju
<bogdanov> nism dal
<bogdanov> pa sm biv v useh v slo
<bogdanov> vecinoma
<Sky[x]> ja ob večjem zadetku morš sigurn prjavt
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> pa nimas
<bogdanov> prov
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam moraš dobit neki da ti izplačajo :))
<Sky[x]> če zadaneš 1k al pa kej veš
<bogdanov> dobr so obdavcene
<bogdanov> sam zakaj
<bogdanov> bi dajov
<bogdanov> davcno
<bogdanov> sj estave
<bogdanov> tud nerabs
<bogdanov> davcno
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ooooh pa še kako rabiš :)
<bogdanov> ne?
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> a ti pokažem page :D
<bogdanov> a bos men guvoru
<bogdanov> k usak
<bogdanov> dan igram
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<bogdanov> jah ok
<bogdanov> prid u kran jutr
<bogdanov> bom dau singlco
<bogdanov> 1eu
<bogdanov> pam zadev 2eura
<bogdanov> sam za primer
<bogdanov> pa nam nc dajov
<Sky[x]> sej smo hotl natašo pirc povabt da bi podelila viktorja sam ona zihr nebi hotla povedat pa smo raj natašo briški :))
<CrazyLemon> js govorim o estavah
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> estave.com
<bogdanov> sj e-stave
<bogdanov> e-stave
<bogdanov> na pumpi
<bogdanov> posta
<bogdanov> kjerkol
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pajsafe
<bogdanov> sam kodo mas paj to to
<bogdanov> idin recmo nevem pa
<bogdanov> recmo ce naredis
<bogdanov> prek e-stave
<bogdanov> prov
<bogdanov> prek neta
<bogdanov> kako pol ti nakazejo
<bogdanov> mors dt use podatke
<bogdanov> ce hocs dol uzet
<CrazyLemon> jah sj..prek neta js govorim
<CrazyLemon> moraš dat davčno
<CrazyLemon> osebno
<CrazyLemon> TRR
<CrazyLemon> naslov
<bogdanov> ja to nevem nestavm
<CrazyLemon> vse
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> ampak
<bogdanov> zakaj pa
<bogdanov> pol tko k stavs
<bogdanov> ni treba
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> jah..js vem..zato ti pa pravim :)
<bogdanov> pol bi isto mogu dt
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zato k če dobiš več k 250€ se obdavči
<CrazyLemon> al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> manjši dobitki pa se ne
<bogdanov> to mas
<bogdanov> pa prov
<bogdanov> 300+
<bogdanov> to pa nevem
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> k zmeri vec listkov napisem
<bogdanov> in nism se dvignu listk za 500eu
<CrazyLemon> če ne želiš da ti poberejo
<bogdanov> sm pa v kazinoju
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> in nism nc rabu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> igraj stave tko da je dobitek manj k 300
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> 1000*
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ja alpa das
<bogdanov> dva listka
<CrazyLemon> jah sj to mislim
<bogdanov> mah toje use mutna posla
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> sm pa slisov
<bogdanov> da technomarket
<bogdanov> je kamuflaza
<bogdanov> da majo to mafici
<bogdanov> ruski
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> svašta ti slišiš :D
<bogdanov> jah toje en reku k dela tm ze par let
<bogdanov> sam je buca
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ceb bla
<bogdanov> mafija bi jst vedu
<bogdanov> vem ja
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> sta je bilo
<bogdanov> bilo je
<bogdanov> nije me sramota
<bogdanov> tisi ljubav moga zivota
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> a spet mi kle neke  ljubezenske poješ.....pa dj človek mene je sram bit kle
<CrazyLemon> k si tk
<CrazyLemon> tak*
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> grem gledat MOVIE
<bogdanov> bbl
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1090-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1090-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Okna se ne morejo raztegniti na celo namizno površino  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4826/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<t3ch> jo
<t3ch> napsy lah ti z tem pomagas
<t3ch> http://pastebin.com/LbW7caas
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita> [Lua] # tshark -X lua_script:hello.lua  hello world!  Initializing listner...  tshark: - Pastebin.com
<napsy> ka pa je to
<t3ch> lua script
<t3ch> ka modul za tshark oz. wireshark
<t3ch> kao
<t3ch> kao .. :)]
<t3ch> bolse da polejas na net os ves zvejo ko od mene
<t3ch> :)
<napsy> ne poznam lua
<t3ch> ok.. sma ze 2
<t3ch> :)
<Sky[xx]> http://1nadan.si/ponudba/Ljubljana
<Seniorita> 1nadan.si      - 80% popusta na OKUSNO PIZZO KLASIKO, CAPRICCIOSO, MARGERITO ali VEGI! Plačajte 1,50€ za odlično pizzo po izbranem okusu v vrednosti 7,50€.
<miha> jutro
<napsy> └─>>> gccgo --version
<napsy> gccgo (GCC) 4.6.0 20110320 (prerelease)
<napsy> jee :)
<miha> jeee
<miha> kaj to je :D
<napsy> nov gcc
<napsy> :)
<marko__> kaj si nor
<marko__> ta vikend
<marko__> je bil ubitačen
<miha> :)
<marko__> v petek v ormožu na irskem punk koncertu, spili 2 viskija, ne vem kolko vina pa piva
<marko__> razfukali vse
<marko__> še tepli se smo, ne vem, ob 3 popoldne sem prišel domov
<marko__> včeraj pa v mursko soboto na kresheh nepitash, in the crossfire pa until death
<marko__> zadet ko svinja + viski spet v akciji
<marko__> ne vem nič
<marko__> carsko
<marko__> vse me boli
<marko__> hate made me
<marko__> i can not break free
<marko__> parapra
<marko__> this is my life in vain
<marko__> don't fuck with 8 foot sativa
<marko__> motherfucker :D
<napsy> :-)
<Sky[xx]> kšna glavnca za statistiko kel ? :D
<nafisa> Sky[xx], do kdaj je treba oddat nalogo?
<Sky[xx]> danes 23:55
<nafisa> aha, hvala
<nafisa> da vem, da se jo zvečer spravim delat
<Sky[xx]> lol
<Sky[xx]> 1. pa 2. sta od lani
<Sky[xx]> tako da lahk sam prepišeš :D
<Sky[xx]> oziroma moraš že znat :P
<nafisa> ja, vse bi že mogla znat :D hahaha
<nafisa> bom poiskala, kje imam scane
<nafisa> če mi nau jasnu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Okna se ne morejo raztegniti na celo namizno površino  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4826/new/posts/
<upd> Viktor za najboljšo spletno stran 2010 gre 24ur.com pizda no kako majo definiran "najboljšo"
<napsy> z najvec obiski
<upd> facepalm
 * miha od slovenskih medijev se najbolj resno jemlje finance.si
<miha> niso idealni, so pa dalec boljsi od vseh ostalih
<upd> jap tist je ql stran
<nafisa> jst bom novinarjem dala par stvari, k bodo na 24ur.com pograbl k itaq same oslarije gor dajejo
<upd> heh  :)
<upd> Libijska krizaLibijska vlada bo v naslednjih urah oborožila več kot milijon moških in žensk.
<miha> so what
<miha> :D
<upd> jah dobr žensk ?
<upd> raje sam nosi dve ak47 kot ženski dat eno, sramota.
<upd> sicer sem pa pričakoval eno tako neumnost
<Sky[xx]> kva aj dons že F1 ?
<napsy> dans so tarlenti
<Sky[xx]> jp
<Sky[xx]> bomo tv gledal pa codal mal Å¡e zdravn hehe :D
<nafisa> a SIT je dons?
<nafisa> končn bom loh gledala
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<Sky[xx]> A gre kdo z mano na Ubuntu Developers Summit? Trije placi v avtu. --BigW
<Sky[xx]> če ste vidl :>
<miha> Sky[xx]: kaj pa iščeš tam? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slovenščina v Ubuntuju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3305/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Počasno delovanje računalnika (štekanje)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4795/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, na mailu imaš slike
<upd> !translate sl en dovoliti
<Pepelka> allowed
<upd> frufru mmm
<nafisa> kdo ma frufru
<nafisa> ?
<upd> jih že ni več :D
<alyosha> kaj je kdo delal kaj z temi google grupami?
<upd> ja
<alyosha> kaj mas lahko recimo clane ločene?
<alyosha> na več kategorij
<alyosha> in potem pošiljaš maile določeni kategoriji?
<alyosha> recimo Ubuntu-administratorji ubuntu-poweruserji in ubuntu-userji
<alyosha> in pol da pošlješ samo ubuntu-userjem mail
<upd> jap lahko imaš
<alyosha> suepr ql:D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sm vidu ja..ene par jih je zanimivih :D
<alyosha> ker tu zdj gledam prvič in sploh ne vidim kje se maile pošlje usem članom:D
<alyosha> ma kjes CrazyLemon  :D a piha burja:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma en mau že!
<upd> jah na blabla-la@grups..
<nafisa> ja ... saj niso vse, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> pač ... ne sme se fac pa vsega tega ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem ja :)
<nafisa> ti bom še fotke od včer ...
<nafisa> ko jih dobim
<CrazyLemon> oh..strela matthai je bil kle!
<alyosha> in to več kot minuto:D
<CrazyLemon> več? kaj ti sanjaš :D
<CrazyLemon> 16sekund je biu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> aja sem spregledal kdaj je prišu:D
<upd> pa zakaj samo pride pa gre
<CrazyLemon> mogoče misli da je invisible
<CrazyLemon> !
<upd> :D
<upd> !translate en sl penetration depth
<Pepelka> globina penetracije
<alyosha> upd: zdj tu se čudim z to grupo...ko ti daješš novo temo nimaš nikjer moznosti komu bo to poslano? kaj to bi mogu kako drugeče skombinirat??
<alyosha> globina penetracije??:DD
<upd> hm
<upd> greš tam da email napišeš pa zbereš groupo ane
<upd> klikneš To: pa ti pokaže
<alyosha> sepravi moram znotraj grupe nardit Å¡e grupo al kako? ni mi vec jasno sploh:p
<alyosha> kaj je kasen tutorial al kasna navodila kako to funkcjonira?
<alyosha> gledam po googlu pa ne najdem nič pametnega
<upd> http://groups.google.com/, klikneš My groups: Create, Izpolneš vse klikneš Create My group, Vstaviš emaile za povabila,  maš groups settings http://groups.google.com/group/jadajadajada , klikneš Start a new discussion topic, izpolneš pošlješ
<upd> a je res tko težko :D
<nafisa> nekej je google groups
<nafisa> neki so pa skupine v tvojem gmail acc.
<nafisa> torej ... če hočeš iz svojega gmaila poslat vedno določenim ljudem pošto, narediš skupino v svojem gmail acc.
<nafisa> tako, da ustvariš v stikih novo skupino
<nafisa> in potem naklikaš vse, ki jih hočeš dat vanjo
<upd> jah toj pa drugoo ja :D
<alyosha> upd:  ja to smeu se naredu use je ql:D to Å¡tekam
<alyosha> rad bi pa te člane
<alyosha> ki so u grupi
<alyosha> loču
<alyosha> oz. magari jim dal manager al pa user
<nafisa> al pa klikneš na stik, potem pri uredi je gumb skupine in tam določiš, v kero boš dal
<alyosha> da bi pol poslal mail lahko samo managerjem al pa userjem
<alyosha> ma to bo lazje ja iz gmail accounta pošiljat :D
<alyosha> ker te grupe nevem če lih podpirajo to k ar bi jaz
<alyosha> :D
<upd> pol pa magar nared več grup
<upd> pa eno skupno za vse
<_slax0r_> qo
<_slax0r_> \o
<upd> zgleda da se res to ne da naredit jaja
<_slax0r_> uhm
<_slax0r_> obstaja kaka moznost
<_slax0r_> da je kdo od tukaj
<_slax0r_> ze kdaj slucajno
<_slax0r_> izvazal maile iz cyrus imap?
<_slax0r_> vse, kompletno iz vseh mailboxov
<nafisa> jst imam skupine ... ena je sošolci, druga je pošiljanje oslarij, tretja je mailing lista enga foruma ... pa imam na gmail acc.
<nafisa> jst imam skupine ... ena je sošolci, druga je pošiljanje oslarij, tretja je mailing lista enga foruma ... pa imam na gmail acc.
<nafisa> ups
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma to maš skupine na gmail accountu
<alyosha> pač navaden mail?
<alyosha> nafisa:
<nafisa> navadn @gmail.com
<alyosha> jes jes
<nafisa> če rabiš samo obvestila pošiljat, je to dost po moje
<alyosha> jes jes
<alyosha> sem mislu to bolj fancy skombinirat ma ne bo Å¡lo:D
<nafisa> ena stvar pa je tudi https://wave.google.com/
<Pepelka> Google Wave - Communicate and collaborate in real time
<nafisa> to je pa fancy
<alyosha> kaj to je ta
<alyosha> new age email?
<nafisa> hehe ... ti pošljem navodila zanj, da se boš odločil?
<alyosha> ja ja to je to
<alyosha> sem gledal video ko so napovedali da bojo to naridl
<alyosha> kašno leto al pa tudi dve nazaj
<alyosha> huda zadeva
<teardrop> lo
<alyosha> samo pomoje bo rablo neki let da pride u uporabo kot navaden email
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBzuuWZPaXc
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Google Wave: 15 features
<_slax0r_> Sorry, it looks like you're using a browser that isn't currently supported by Google Wave. lol, opere ne podpira? o.O
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> chrome!
<alyosha> :D
<_slax0r_> opera!
<_slax0r_> :)
<alyosha> smao tu zdj gledam to lahko samo z ljudmi ki uporabljajo wave uporabljaš ne
<alyosha> tko da zaenkrat je to Å¡e precej neuporabno
<nafisa> ja, samo na gmail acc. je vezano
<nafisa> nič posebnega se ne dela
<nafisa> mi smo lani s sošolci meli to za vaje pa take
<alyosha> ma če bi usi meli recim
<_slax0r_> new age email my ass
<alyosha> obi blo ful dobro
<_slax0r_> :)
<alyosha> ma je ja:D
<alyosha> ki je u real time
<alyosha> plus lahko dodajaš osebe u "pogovor" naknadno
<alyosha> in potem on komentira
<alyosha> tudi za nazaj kaj
<alyosha> in če se pridružiš na koncu
<_slax0r_> torej malo drugacen msn/icq/aim/...
<alyosha> ti ni jasno kako je pogovor potekal
<_slax0r_> boring
<alyosha> lahko daš play in ti pokaze kako je šlo
<alyosha> združen mail in msn/icq/aim
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> svašta združeno
<alyosha> nwem meni se zdi ql...tudi čez par let ko bo zaživelo dobro bo zanimivo
<nafisa> že nekaj časa obstaja
<_slax0r_> kako zdruzen mail, ce si pa niti maila na svoj server ne morem poslat? :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> je Å¡e uber beta berzija to:D
<_slax0r_> ne vem zakaj odkrivajo toplo vodo :)
<nafisa> ej, men je tole super funkcioniralo
<alyosha> ja neki morajo:D
<alyosha> sj prav da odkrivajo toplo vodo
<alyosha> kam bi pa prišli brez domišlija:D
<_slax0r_> ma to ti je isto sranje kot se je nekaj casa tako popularno pisalo skriptice in web appe za shranjevanje datotek na serveru
<_slax0r_> komu na cast
<_slax0r_> ce je pa ftp zakon
<_slax0r_> :)
<nafisa> haha ... tud ftp ni slab
<alyosha> ja samo nimajo usi ftp
<nafisa> to se strinjam
<alyosha> jepa ftp super ja:D
<_slax0r_> alyosha pa ja ne bos rekel da je en ftp server tezko postavit? :)
<nafisa> ampak pri meni ni ftp-ja
<alyosha> meni al pa tebi ne
<alyosha> reči mami svoji al pa staremu:D
<_slax0r_> sam naj se RFC mal spremenijo da bodo virtual hoste podprte
<_slax0r_> pa bom magari hostal ftp serverje za druge
<_slax0r_> :D
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> jst tud nimam serverja
<_slax0r_> btw, moja mama ne ve racunalnika prizgat :)
<alyosha> je ze praw da zmišljajo toplo bodo:D
<_slax0r_> pa ni to point
<_slax0r_> mas ftp
<alyosha> hehe:D
<nafisa> tako da ... mam vse na netu
<_slax0r_> ki odlicno handla
<_slax0r_> posiljanje datotek sem tja levo desno
<_slax0r_> in potem imas razvijalce ki rabijo ravno to
<_slax0r_> ampak to zavrzejo
<_slax0r_> inraje zacnejo vse znova
<_slax0r_> :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne ne ftp je itak super zadeva
<nafisa> lej ... jst ne bom uporabljala FTP ... sploh, ker imam netbooka
<_slax0r_> namesto da bi uporabili to kar ze je in sam nek frontend nardil boljsi
<_slax0r_> in kaj ima netbook veze z ftp?:)
<nafisa> ok ... sam za kak film od kerga frenda potegnem dol
<alyosha> to je edino ja da front je tko..bol Å¡voh:D
<nafisa> Å VOH
<_slax0r_> CLI ni svoh :)
<nafisa> to je ta beseda, ki me moti
<_slax0r_> ja sam mores razumet
<alyosha> kaj je narobe z Å¡voh nafisa ?:D
<_slax0r_> da se je ftp pojavil takrat
<_slax0r_> ko so pametni ljudje sedeli pred butastimi terminali
<_slax0r_> ne pa zdaj ko cepci sedijo pred pametnimi racunalniki
<_slax0r_> in rabijo vse narisano
<_slax0r_> :)
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> ah ... ne da se mi
<_slax0r_> :)
<alyosha> učasih se je delalo zato da je koristno in da majo ljude kaj od tega
<alyosha> zdj se dela za dobiček in ni vazno kako in kaj prides do tega
<andrejz> o čem se pogovarjate, drgač?
<_slax0r_> mja
<alyosha> iz gmail gupe smo prešaltali na google wave
<alyosha> in pol na ftp
<_slax0r_> zato pa imamo najmanjse appe ki pozrejo po par GB rama :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> nisem zahteven uporabnik ... zato pa mi je gmail pa shrani.si/file.si, ubuntu one pa to črez zadost
<_slax0r_> ker nima vec veze kako dela, sam da dela
<alyosha> to je s5 zato da se prodaja rame pa nove računalnike in tako dalje:D
<alyosha> use je povezano z dnarjem:D
<nafisa> pa wawe pa gmail
<_slax0r_> vem, na zalost
<andrejz> za kakšen project planning za biti google wave kar kul
<alyosha> grozno je
<_slax0r_> kje je cas ko sem laufal slack 11 z icewm na 266MHz :)
<andrejz> namesto wiki strani, samo da lahko več ljudi hkrati ureja
<nafisa> ej, a ma kdo za podarit kakega stacionarca s 4 GB rami? :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<_slax0r_> ja
<_slax0r_> lahko jaz?
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> sam 4gb rama rabiš:D
<alyosha> to pa ja mamo usi doma viška:D
<_slax0r_> jaz ti dam se 2gb zraven za rezervo
<alyosha> hehehe:D
<andrejz> 4gb rama?
<alyosha> jz nimma 4gb na useh pcjih skupaj:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mam mam lih malo več:d
<andrejz> še moja ročna ura ma več :P
<_slax0r_> to mam
<_slax0r_> ker mam sam na sluzbenem 6gb :D
<alyosha> ti ki delaš pa ma š denar:D
<alyosha> mi brezposelni nemoramo to:D
<_slax0r_> delam in nimam denarja :)
<_slax0r_> sam vprasaj bogdanov :DDD
<alyosha> verajmem ja:D
<_slax0r_> se zdaj laufam Duron700MHz za server
<_slax0r_> :D
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> on tu use porabi al kaj:D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> 700mhz:D
<alyosha> to ze tezko najdeš dandanes:D
<_slax0r_> res je
<_slax0r_> pa scsi raid zraven :D
<_slax0r_> software nazalsot
<_slax0r_> nazalost*
<alyosha> :D
<_slax0r_> sem pa zdaj gledal nekje iz nemcije bi lahk dobil serverje
<_slax0r_> ki majo 2x xeon procesorje
<_slax0r_> 32 ali 64 bitne
<alyosha> kolko $$$
<_slax0r_> od 2 pa vse do 64gb rama
<_slax0r_> diskovja kolko hoces, raidi, ono drugo
<nafisa> hehe
<_slax0r_> cene se pa zacnejo tam okrog 100eur
<nafisa> jao ...
<_slax0r_> rabljeni ne
<_slax0r_> sam kurc ko majo vsi
<alyosha> res al kaj?
<nafisa> jst mam 1 GB rama, 1,8 GHz
<_slax0r_> redudancne napajalnike
<_slax0r_> 800 watne itd
<nafisa> netbooka
<_slax0r_> kaj te naj mam? solarno elektrarno se doma?
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> I-GEN:DD
<nafisa> sam bi rabla nekej več ramov
<_slax0r_> sam bom nabavu enga
<_slax0r_> bmk
<_slax0r_> pac bom stroma mal vec placeval
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> durncka pa dam v muzej
<alyosha> hehe...samo je hudo to
<_slax0r_> kolk je pretrpel :)))
<alyosha> xenon pa use za par 100€
<alyosha> xeon:D
<_slax0r_> za 100 mislim da je sam en proc
<_slax0r_> sam mas moznost dva dat not
<_slax0r_> pa mogoc ker nima diska
<_slax0r_> al pa ramov itd
<alyosha> ma ja to se use dokupi:D
<_slax0r_> pol tisti polno sestavljeni z vsem in vsaj 4gb rama
<_slax0r_> so okrog 300
<alyosha> pizda še vedno ni to nič
<alyosha> mislim tko
<alyosha> za tako stvar
<alyosha> kaj to republik deutche?
<_slax0r_> mhm
<_slax0r_> mas pa tut pri nas nekega
<_slax0r_> sam je mal drazji
<_slax0r_> sam se vseen splaca
<_slax0r_> http://www.bolha.com/trgovina/iserver
<Pepelka> iServer Jazbinšek & partner, informacijske storitve d.n.o. - Bolha.com
<alyosha> kaj to tvoja trgovina:p
<_slax0r_> ma tut neke robe
<alyosha> delaš reklamo:D
<_slax0r_> ne :)
<nafisa> ok, zgubla sem se
<nafisa> prehitra stA
<_slax0r_> jaz delam za eno drugo firmo kjer se odlocamo ce bi lifral te serverje iz nemcije :)
<_slax0r_> drgac sem pa zaposlen kot sysadmin in programer
<alyosha> in praviš da nimas dnarja
<alyosha> dj dj:D
<alyosha> sigurno maš štirimestno plačo
<alyosha> :D
<_slax0r_> ma ves kako je
<_slax0r_> vecja kot je placa, vecji so stroski :)
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> vem ja:D
<alyosha> ko sem mel tko
<nafisa> stroške si pa sam nrdiš :D
<alyosha> res kr dobro plačo sem naredu največ minusa
<alyosha> :D
<_slax0r_> jup
<_slax0r_> recimo po novem letu sem avto sesul, to me zdaj mal tepe :)))
<alyosha> kurac je ta dnar ja
<alyosha> hoho:D
<nafisa> jst nimam avta :D
<nafisa> niti izpita
<nafisa> ker ni dnarja
<nafisa> pa tako pocen skos pridem
<alyosha> .D
<_slax0r_> ma saj to je sam strosek...
<alyosha> ja ma je pa komot met awto
<nafisa> karta iz LJ do MB za vlak je 7 €
<alyosha> joooj jz mam tehnični pa reg. cez en mesec
<alyosha> :/
<_slax0r_> sva ze dva :)
<_slax0r_> pa se popravt ga morem do takrat :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> najbolj zalostno je
<alyosha> da bom dal za tehnični in zavarovanje
<alyosha> več kot sem dal za avto:D
<_slax0r_> tako hudo se pri meni ni trenutno
<_slax0r_> je pa blo tko z prejsnjim avto mtako :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj je tko kr z dosti avti
<alyosha> pa avto psloh ni slab
<alyosha> mam servo abs klimo
<nafisa> vesela, da nimam avta!
<alyosha> centralno
<alyosha> vse kar rabi tko..za silo avto
<alyosha> pa Å¡e star ni tko fuul dosti
<alyosha> l98
<alyosha> samo vredni niso nič
<_slax0r_> potem sva nekje na enakem :))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj študiram da bi mogu na krožnem
<alyosha> komu izsilit da me zbije:DD
<alyosha> mislim niti to ne
<alyosha> samo jaz se nebi smel umikat
<_slax0r_> ja
<alyosha> ko pridejo cepci
<_slax0r_> samo tko izsilt da je on kriv potem
<alyosha> ja ja usekakor
<nafisa> haha
<_slax0r_> ma ja
<alyosha> niti ni to tezko na kroznem ker usi vozijo
<_slax0r_> ce je pa reakcijsko
<alyosha> grozno
<_slax0r_> da se umaknes
<alyosha> sj to je:D
<_slax0r_> in skocis po bremzi :)
<nafisa>  a to tko, k mi je en za CLja govoru? ;:D
<alyosha> ma to je zdj zadnje leto dve biznis ful:D
<_slax0r_> ma kaj pa kurc hoces
<_slax0r_> on je kriv
<alyosha> prometne nesreče
<_slax0r_> tebi bo zavarovalnica povrnila
<_slax0r_> ce ma kak nov avto ma on tut ziher kasko
<_slax0r_> volk sit, koza cela :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> itak je on kriv
<nafisa> jao
<alyosha> zdj sem bral neki časa nazaj ze
<alyosha> da se najde tko
<alyosha> 5 6 ljudi
<alyosha> in nardijo skupinski crash
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ko bi se vas mogl tepst
<alyosha> pol si zamenjajo kupine
<alyosha> malo da jih boli vrat in tko
<alyosha> in pol kasirajo odskodnine:D
<nafisa> NI VEČ KUPONOV"
<alyosha> baje da je to kr dobičkonosen biznis z sloveniji
<nafisa> !
<alyosha> ma ja no
<alyosha> tko se reče
<nafisa> vem
<alyosha> poročilo ti izpolne
<alyosha> isto ko da ti je dal kupon
<nafisa> sem delala za zavarovalnice
<_slax0r_> pha
<alyosha> no kaj pol jočeš da ni dnarja:D
<_slax0r_> in potem ni denarja?
<_slax0r_> :D
<alyosha> oni so največji lopovi:D
<nafisa> ne delam več
<_slax0r_> sam je res da mi tut delamo za zavarovalnice :/
<nafisa> nimam srca za to delat
<alyosha> verjamem ja:D
<alyosha> zavarovalnice so hudič
<_slax0r_> zakaj pa srca?
<alyosha> moraš nategovat ljudi da kaj zasluzis
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, za folk nategovat
<_slax0r_> ja sej to je res da se lumparije dogajajo po zavarovalnica itd.
<_slax0r_> sam ni pa vseen tak nateg
<_slax0r_> recim poglej
<_slax0r_> kupis nov avto
<_slax0r_> kaj nardis?
<_slax0r_> kasko zavarujes
<alyosha> tako je:D
<nafisa> zdajle pa se koljem na pol, da imam kaj za jest pa da lahko spim v sobi
<_slax0r_> za sebe pa z muko placujes tisto dopolnilno zavarovanje
<nafisa> ah
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> avto
<alyosha> to je kultura slovenska
<alyosha> avto je zakon
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> od zavarovanja za avto agent skor nič ne dobi
<_slax0r_> ma tko sm si mislu
<alyosha> pa nujno met bolšega kot sosed:D
<_slax0r_> pa naj se mi kaj zgodi na poti v sluzbo
<_slax0r_> da je ne bom vec moral opravljat
<_slax0r_> iz cesa se bom zivel? iz invalidske pokojnine?
<_slax0r_> tistih 300-400eur?
<alyosha> ee ja
<_slax0r_> ni sans
<alyosha> bolj 200 300
<_slax0r_> ja, tko no
<alyosha> ja ja ugalvnem
<alyosha> čudni smo:D
<alyosha> avto kasno
<alyosha> zase pa ne
<alyosha> :D
<_slax0r_> bog ne daj da se ubijem kje, k familija itak nima dnarja me pokopat, potem me lahk sam z avtom vred v jark potisnejo
<_slax0r_> :D
<alyosha> zalostno ampak resnično
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, _slax0r_ ...
<nafisa> mene, če umrem, bodo dostojno pokopali
<nafisa> pa ... avto bojo odplačal
<alyosha> ti ki si bogata
<_slax0r_> ma kurc, jaz sem si naredu eno polico, kao neko varcevanje zraven, pa me boli kurac ce bom po tistih letih dobu izplacano al ne, glavno da sem zavarovan :)
<alyosha> kaj pa mi
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ko je na leasing
<nafisa> nisem bogata
<_slax0r_> ce pa nimas avta..
<nafisa> polico mam narejeno ... 22 €/mesec z invalidskim zavarovanjem vred
<alyosha> ta nafisa
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz sem naredu to ja pol pa ni blo sluzbe vec
<alyosha> in je propadlo use
<_slax0r_> te bomo mogl spankat..
<nafisa> če me kdo zgaz, da me lah pokopljejo
<alyosha> nafisa nastavi rito da jih dobiš:D
<nafisa> ja, js nimam
<nafisa> pa ne živim pri mojih
<nafisa> sama v LJ živim
<nafisa> sem jih včer
<nafisa> dost bo
<alyosha> aja sj si rekla:D
<alyosha> da bo rita nastradala uciraj:D
<_slax0r_> kinky
<_slax0r_> :D
<nafisa> ja ... da sem lahko klobasico lizala ... :D
<nafisa> pa lačna ostala :D
<alyosha> :DD
<_slax0r_> hmm
<_slax0r_> :D
<alyosha> ee ja niso lahke:D
<alyosha> pizda ko pa tega biblerja vidim
<alyosha> praw mi rata slabo
<alyosha> skoraj ko na reklami za Oreo piškote
<bogdanov> lp
<alyosha> oo pozdravljen
<bogdanov> kvaj zj a bo alyosha
<alyosha> bo bo samo para ne bo:D
<alyosha> jebemti zivot
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> si pogledal film
<alyosha> od biberja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je reku crazy da si ful fan njegov:D
<_slax0r_> bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> _slax0r_ :*
<bogdanov> vidm glavni  na rac novice
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> o, tuki se lupčkajo
<_slax0r_> lol
<_slax0r_> zdaj si me spomnu na rn
<_slax0r_> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<Grega> hm.. ce jaz to prav razumem ubuntu netbook edition na 11.04 ni vec ta "netbook edition", ki je bil za 10.x? tukaj namrec omenja neke OMAP boards in nisem najbolj preprican, da je to to kar rabim?
<bogdanov> Grega kvaj fora aj druga scena?
<Grega> gledam npr http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/releases/natty/alpha-3/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu-Netbook 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Alpha 3
<bogdanov> Grega ker netbook mas
<Grega> asus eeebox
<Grega> saj imam desktop edition zdaj perajt, bom tega prvo probal
<bogdanov> aha
<upd> kako se reče tistmu odtisu ko streljaš v steno pa se pol vid na steni v angleščini ?
<_slax0r_> kako se vam ljubi to vsake pol leta upgrejdat? :)
<bogdanov> slax0r a laufa slax
<bogdanov> :P
<_slax0r_> na eni masini ja :)
<bogdanov> haha
<_slax0r_> ivancek
<_slax0r_> ti si tak h4x0r
<_slax0r_> kako bi skreku
<_slax0r_> cyrus imap server?
<_slax0r_> :)
<bogdanov> ;))
<_slax0r_> rabu bi prit do mailov pa ne vem admin gesla za cyrus
<_slax0r_> k so se skregal z prejsnim adminom :D
<nafisa> ni več netbook remixa
<bogdanov> ves da jst pojma
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> so mi rekl, da je zdaj unity
<_slax0r_> mhm
<bogdanov> to pas
<bogdanov> mc-*
<_slax0r_> ti itak nimas pojma
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> pras*
<bogdanov> haha
<_slax0r_> sam iskan si v 10 drzavah po svetu
<_slax0r_> zarad pizdarij na netu
<_slax0r_> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> slax0r as kej wild dog
<_slax0r_> se razume ;)
<bogdanov> a mas se kr
<bogdanov> un sesir
<bogdanov> tvoj legendarn
<bogdanov> :))
<_slax0r_> sesir?
<bogdanov> klobuk
<_slax0r_> ja itk :)
<_slax0r_> a ni scenski? :D
<bogdanov> haha :)))
<bogdanov> itak
<_slax0r_> a tole si vidu
<_slax0r_> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/75654_104804342925176_100001868319692_38552_167329_n.jpg
<_slax0r_> :D
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001868319692
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> toje tvoje?
<bogdanov> hudo :)
<_slax0r_> mhm :)
<bogdanov> cevs rabu tapravo
<bogdanov> sam povej
<bogdanov> ;))
<_slax0r_> mah :)
<_slax0r_> sosed ma celo klet polno orozja
<_slax0r_> tapravga
<_slax0r_> :D
<_slax0r_> k je lovc, mas vse kar hoces :)
<bogdanov> haha kul :)
<_slax0r_> se ne bi cudu ce bi mel se kak podzemni bunker z kakim tankom kje :D
<bogdanov> da naus kdaj zamenu popomotoma
<bogdanov> :))
<_slax0r_> jebi ga :)
<_slax0r_> mi bojo drugi povedal :D
<bogdanov> :))
<_slax0r_> nc
<_slax0r_> se vidmo
<_slax0r_> ajde
<_slax0r_> pa ne prevec h4x4t
<_slax0r_> neki se pust boxic za nas
<_slax0r_> ;)
<nafisa> spet mi je komp zamrznu :((
<Grega> zakonnn, dela
<t3ch> daj mi access pa bom poglejo
<t3ch> nafisa
<t3ch> kaj je narobe
<t3ch> :)
<Grega> samo, da se resim winsov \o/
<nafisa> komp mi zmrzne
<nafisa> sploh miška se ne premakne
<nafisa> nič ...
<t3ch> dodaj mi enega usera na ssh
<t3ch> pa om popravo
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> pol morm pa forsirat Å¡utdavn
<bogdanov> to zadev stave!
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> lepo, bogdanov
<bogdanov> ja :D
<sasa84> živjo
<bogdanov> zivijo
<sasa84> o ivan :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, kaj bo lepga?
<alyosha> ooo šaška
 * sasa84 je vztrepetalo srce, ko jo je poklical alyosha 
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga ljoško? se kej učiš? ;)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> veš da
<sasa84> le glej! ;)
<alyosha> učiraj sem probal slovenscino:D
<alyosha> eno skripto rešit
<sasa84> uuuu
<alyosha> to razumevnje besedila pa to
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> a te vprašam kej iz književnosti? :P
<alyosha> in sem tko po mojih ocenah kr pošteno dobro rešu:D
<alyosha> 49/120 točk
<alyosha> s tem da nisem prej
<alyosha> nič pogledal
<sasa84> najs
<alyosha> to pomeni po 8 letih Å¡ole
<alyosha> direkt
<alyosha> pol nalog nisem rešu
<alyosha> ker ne vem kaj so prislovi in podobno:p
<sasa84> alyosha, kaj je 'ah!? ? :P
<alyosha> tko da če se bom malo uču bo unih 60 točk da je dosti za 2
<alyosha> ah ah ah:D
<alyosha> to je stokanje:p
<sasa84> medmet! presneta mularija, sam na sex misl! :P
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> pojma nimam ti pravim:p
<alyosha> to se moram malo naučit
<sasa84> ccc
<alyosha> samo itak pri slo. je baje
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> najbolj pomemben esej
<alyosha> to bo pa jeba poštena
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, od tebe pričakujem, da si zlati maturant ;)
<alyosha> neki 3 strani blodit
<alyosha> hehehe:D
<sasa84> a maš ti gim. maturo?
<alyosha> samo to lahko
<alyosha> drugo se ne da
<alyosha> če si tak ko jaz:D
<alyosha> grem delat maturo kot "občan"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oz. 21-letnik
<alyosha> to majo neke hude izraze:D
<sasa84> ja...ampak delaš gimnazijsko al poklicno?
<alyosha> ti pravim da lahko samo gimnazisko
<alyosha> poklicne se ne da
<sasa84> sej zto te sprašujem, k gim ma sam esej
<sasa84> najs
<alyosha> ee ja
<sasa84> letos je gospa bovary pa kaj Å¡e?
<alyosha> ločil bom peno od valov
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> oooooooooooooo, feriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> je zakaj to?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> saaaaaaaaaaaaššššššššššš
<sasa84> če si prej pr ah pomislu na stokanje...ti bo gospa bovary mogoče všeč :P
<sasa84> NAFKA :D
<alyosha> hehe to vem ja:D bovari je ena tako po domače rečeno drolja:D
<alyosha> sj sem si kresnice kupu:D
<alyosha> tam use piše
<alyosha> ne rabim niti knjige brat
<alyosha> piše več u kresnicah ko u knjigi:D
<sasa84> drolja LOL
<sasa84> ma glavn alyosha, d si ti GADURA! :D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2ZeUzMiAwg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - V.I.P - AKO RIBA DROLJA POSTANE
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> gadura ja
<alyosha> to je crazy
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz sem gadur smo se odločli:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> jooj talenti so začeli:D
<alyosha> nmj una je s5 tu
<sasa84> pravilno se pa naglasi na A...gadura (na prvi a)
<alyosha> divja tjaša
<alyosha> nmj
<sasa84> sej te ne :P
<sasa84> alyosha, kakšn izraz boste pa az mene najdl? :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> drolja nism :P
<alyosha> hehe:D
<sasa84> sam drolja je tak izraz se mi zdi...če daš si drolja, če en daš si drolja :P
<alyosha> tako ja:D
<alyosha> u usakem primiru ko je ne maramo je drolja:D
<alyosha> ::D
<sasa84> LOL
<alyosha> pizda ta tjaša zhdan je huda res
<sasa84> ljoši, dej kej se spomn no...
<alyosha> nwem kdo njo financira
<alyosha> pizda nwem
<alyosha> to je crazy za te ideje
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kje sI?
<sasa84> tjaša zhdan?
<alyosha> slovenija ima talent
<alyosha> oziroma ga nima
<sasa84> ping CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dej kaj ste tečni
<CrazyLemon> tiho!
<sasa84> zhdan se piše?
<alyosha> lej ga lej
<alyosha> Å¡pija
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> zbudu se je
<alyosha> dela se kao ni njega tu
<upd> slovenija ima talent vi ga žal nimate odidite haha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> krejziiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<alyosha> hahha:D
<sasa84> upd, +1
<sasa84> :)
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... jutr bodo slike od včer ... ok?
<alyosha> +2
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> loooool
<sasa84> nafisa, +1
<sasa84> jutr bodo slike od včer :d
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, nima ženska kompa pr seb
<alyosha> odoh ja manđare:D
<CrazyLemon> ajde alyosha
<CrazyLemon> da bi se zadavu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> alyosha, dober tek ;)
<CrazyLemon> okej nafisa!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, z aljošo ne najdeva enga oreng megafaknzakon izraza zame... drolja nism, gadura si ti, gadur je aljoša...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aljosha laze (obviously)
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm njemu reku da je on gadura
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> pa kupu sem si 3 knjige
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> pff:D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ma hudobija ti
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ti si prav tko...hud a
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> :))))
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> praw res:D
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> gadur bi rekli:DD
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ma ti gadura huda
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> moje dokazno gradivo!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kaj se pa jst pol CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si saša
<CrazyLemon> sorry sam nisi dovolj cool da bi mela hud nickname :PP
 * CrazyLemon se skrije
<CrazyLemon> huda*
<napsy> pa stara 84 let? :)
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> hud**
<sasa84> napsy, ja :P
<sasa84> sej sošolci majo nickname zame... sam kle na kanalu ga pa nimam...rabm kej južnga :P
<nafisa> ceca do jaja :D
<nafisa> :p
<sasa84> eh4
<upd> !translate en sl ridden
<Pepelka> nastavljivi
<sasa84> upd, ridden je lohk tud particip od ride
<upd> kaj je ride
<upd> kaj je particip
<upd> ubistvu iščem pravo besede za odtise metkov ko streljaš v nekaj pa ne najdem prave besede
<sasa84> ride je jahanje, particip je pa ...hm
<sasa84> bumbar
<sasa84> jao
<sasa84> ne particip, PERFEKT!
<upd> aja :D
<bogdanov> nafisa +1
<nafisa> a za ceco
<nafisa> ?
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/306307/%3Csmall%3EKomentar-tedna%3C-small%3E-Ko-Svetlik-prese%BEe-Kri%BEani%E8a
<Pepelka> Komentar tedna: Ko Svetlik prese�e Kri�ani�a - Finance.si
<upd> !google .abr filetype
<Pepelka> File Extension .ABR Details http://filext.com/file-extension/ABR
<upd> http://www.vectorstock.com/composite/172705/bullet-holes-vector.jpg yeaa :D
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<nafisa> poles ... hahahahahahaha
<nafisa> z vibratorjem nakonc
<upd> CrazyLemon a se ti da po torrentih pogledat za Crazybump-V1.2
<CrazyLemon> upd kaj pa je to ?
<upd> ma en program pa ne najdem cracka
<upd> crazybump 1.2
<CrazyLemon> nč pametnega ne najde :)
<bogdanov> kva ma crazy
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nč pametnega :D
<bogdanov> a ses odlocu
<bogdanov> ker telefon
<bogdanov> je in kj
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kako misliš ker telefon je? :D
<CrazyLemon> vsi telefoni so :D
<upd> ok
<bogdanov> lol :D
<upd> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Version 6.1 Build 7600)
<CrazyLemon> ultimate edition...fffeeeensi :>
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> sm mislu da bom zvedu a mam 32bit al 64bit pač lame treba v cmd :/
<upd> morm moram se naučit razbijat te zaščite programov..
<Sky[x]> pod lastnosti moj komp
<Sky[x]> ti pove aje 32 al 64 a ni tko ?
<bogdanov> systeminfo
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> ti kraljicee moga
<bogdanov> srca
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> ajde hitr
<Sky[x]> rabm met izpisane vse slike k se nahajajo v tej mapi
<Sky[x]> v konzoli :)
<Sky[x]> po možnosti v novo vrstico da sam skopiram pol v php cel seznam v array :D
<bogdanov> ls -al
<upd0> lalalaalalpšdslfpšflds
<christooss__> moj inbox pravi da je danes 666 :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> a kdo ve kaj to pomen SIT ? :D
<Sky[x]> denarna valuta oziroma Slovenija Ima Talent :D
<miha> http://www.finance.si/306347/Korupcija-med-evropskimi-poslanci-med-njimi-tudi-Thaler taki so naši talenti
<Pepelka> Video: Korupcija med evropskimi poslanci, med njimi tudi Thaler - Finance.si
<miha> to je bil naš zunanji minister
<miha> od LDS/SD
<miha> njegov dosežek je da je dosegel z italijani praktično isto, kot je peterle probal prej, pa je bil linčan
<miha> ampak on je bil pravi, zato je bil to dosežek
<Sky[x]> ej en help bi rabu :>
<miha> a
<Sky[x]> tole sem naložu zdj pa ne zanm pognat :>
<Sky[x]> http://cssprefixer.appspot.com/
<miha> ja in od kje naj jaz to znaM :D
<Sky[x]> nv če mate kako idejo
<Sky[x]> dal
<Sky[x]> sem easy_install cssutils
<miha> nne vem, kje si pa to najdu sploh
<bogdanov> jo sta ima
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> kaj je to
<miha> php al ka?
<miha> javascript?
<Sky[x]> ne to je neki k ti CSS skrči
<Sky[x]> glede na sintakso
<Sky[x]> če maš neki na dolg napisan ti poprav in spiše na kratko
<christooss__> http://firessh.mozdev.org/
<Pepelka> FireSSH - The Free SSH Client for Mozilla Firefox
<christooss__> dost kul stvarca
<Sky[x]> a lahko kdo proba če mu dela ? easy_install cssutils http://cssprefixer.appspot.com/
<Pepelka> CSSPrefixer
<Sky[x]> link sem zdravn sam za info dal :>
<upd0> a ma kdo windows ?
<Sky[x]> jst
<upd0> Sky[x] dj si crazybump 1.2.x beta dol pa Process Monitor, pa zalavfi PM pa pol crazybump pa mi pošlji log, hvala.
<Sky[x]> razočarat te morm da grem spat :S
<Sky[x]> pa morm se odklopt
<Sky[x]> ma kdo kak ruter odveč ? :>
<upd0> kurac pa 1000 vrstic pregledat
<upd0> !translate en sl glory
<Pepelka> slave
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-12
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<Sky[x]> kdo ma mail od grega _
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Nemška vlada pripravlja smernice za uporabo in prehod na odprto kodo  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1101
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Raspberry Pi: nova računalniška (r)evolucija ?  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1103
<uni4dfx> obvlada kdo python tle? :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx Kami_ se neki igra s pythonom :D
<CrazyLemon> pa grega tudi če se ne motim :)
<uni4dfx> nevermind i got it :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1397-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1397-1/
<zgaga> !t sr sl carsija
<Pepelka> carsija
<zgaga> !t sr sl caršija
<Pepelka> Carija
<CrazyLemon> to je podobno tržnici :)
<zgaga> aha
<uni4dfx> python je zakon ker že vsebuje ogromno ready-to-use knjižnic
<uni4dfx> sam jezik je pa za popizdit lesen
<lynxlynxlynx> ja ne vem, a si videl php?
<lynxlynxlynx> bruhica
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: kaj je narobe _
<Sky[x]> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> a s php?
<uni4dfx> php je mal manj lesen ampak tud precej manj funkcionalen
<lynxlynxlynx> skor nič nisem delal z njim, ampak tisto malo je bilo dovolj za FFFUUUU
<uni4dfx> mah sej ni tok slabo
<lynxlynxlynx> 0, NULL, "", false
<uni4dfx> sam pr objektnem programiranju je čist čudn
<lynxlynxlynx> pa defekten za unicode
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx morš uporablat === namest == pa je vse kr naenkrat logično :D
<lynxlynxlynx> v redu, preveri Å¡e tip
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak empty() ne rab operatorja
<uni4dfx> gettype()
<lynxlynxlynx> komplikacija
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem pa še nikoli probal delat web stvari s pythonom, tako da ne vem, če je kaj boljši v isti areni
<uni4dfx> pač php spet zahteva en svoj način programiranja
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj unicode bolje podpira :)
<uni4dfx> python pa js nebi za web
<uni4dfx> milisekunde Å¡tejejo
<lynxlynxlynx> če v rubyju lavfa polno stvari ...
<uni4dfx> kaj ma zdej ruby tle zravn :D
<uni4dfx> nevem pa kaj phpju manka glede unicode? js že skos v unicode delam pa je vse ok
<Sky[x]> tist kar obladas tist je zakon
<Sky[x]> sej c Cju tud lahko marsikej dela ce ga dobr spises :)
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] sam za stvari k se dans rabjo boš v Cju zgubu ogromno cajta
<uni4dfx> drgač je pa men tud C bolš (oziroma karkol je hitrej)
<Sky[x]> jp
<jinzo> Sky[x], ping
<Sky[x]> pong :)
<uni4dfx> lol tole je pa najbolši stackoverflow response kadarkoli: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454
<Pepelka> html - RegEx match open tags except XHTML self-contained tags - Stack Overflow
<lynxlynxlynx> neki normalnega je dobil Å¡ele z zadnjo izdajo kak teden nazaj
<Sky[x]> ?
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kok kjutišššš ****
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> pšššt :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: php
<lynxlynxlynx> 5.4 naj bi imel to izboljšano, ampak še celo na lwn je samo trollanje na to temo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 fuuuul kjutiš noooo <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 ohhh ****
<jinzo> lynxlynxlynx, misliš parsing, pa php pa to?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> multibyte
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj mi še kšne take osladne...vidm d ti obvladasš :P
<jinzo> zakaj ap bi to hotel v php-ju delat?
<jinzo> eh ok, let's dont go down this road
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnjič sem mel vsega dost in sem na koncu iz vseh nizov odstranil šumnike
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. dost je bilo... :D
<lynxlynxlynx> spletna stran pač
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher bolj komot, kot če bi vse skupaj v js delal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a zdj morm pa kej "jlooooj :((( f*kkkk, kr neki no... čist sm u beduuu :((  :P
<sasa84> fantje, nočka :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1398-1: LTSP Display Manager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1398-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-13
<Boffy> Dobro jutro! s KDESUDO sem dal cel (novi podatkovni) disk uporabniku. še prej pa sem omogoèil samba share. kasneje sem ugotovil, da bi moral share biti samo za direktorije, ki jih doloèi uporabnik. ko poskusim izklopit sharing me dolphin ignorira. enostavno ko pogledam lastnosti diska jih ima nazaj na shared, èeprav sem prej izklopil in kliknil OK. kako bi lahko zadevo vrnil v prvotno stanje?
<nafisa> Boffy, morš počakat, da se majstri zbudijo :)
<nafisa> BigWhale, znaš ti pomagat?
<Boffy> ah mogoèe èe ga dam nazaj k root in potem poskusim zamenjat :-o
<nafisa> se ne Å¡pilam s tem nikol, ko ne rabim ravno ...
<nafisa> pa na svojem kompu delam samo jst
<Boffy> ja jaz mam pa eno windows in dve linux mašini. widnows je "treba" met za ebanko in igre :-)
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> na mojem osebnem kompu ne bo nikol windowsa več
<nafisa> ok, office 2007 Å¡e ... prov sistem pa ni Å¡ans
<Boffy> ja to sem jaz mislil že davno leta 98 pa ni šlo :-)
<Boffy> pa zdaj tud ne gre
<nafisa> men pa gre
<nafisa> če bojo pa kje, ko bom delala ... zahteval winse ... naj jih pa majo
<nafisa> na mojo mašino ne grejo nikol več
<BigWhale> nafisa, ha?
<nafisa> nič nič ... je že šel dol
<BigWhale> hm ok
<nafisa> junija bomo pa probal zalaufat ubuntu urice v MB?
<BigWhale> a da bomo? no pa dejmo!
<BigWhale> :)
<nafisa> če bom že v MB ... pa da bom mela kak večer frej ... bomo pa mel, ne?
<nafisa> Å¡e Gregata povabit ...
<nafisa> pa tomaža al kako mu je ime ...
<nafisa> mogoče še moj pride ...
<nafisa> pa nas bo nekej
<nafisa> dobro jutro, LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi vam
<nafisa> kak si?
<LorD_DDooM> Delavno. Pa pri vas?
<nafisa> zdele kr ok
<nafisa> zvečer bom delala
<LorD_DDooM> A poj si uspela onemu zrihtat wifi mrežno?
<nafisa> aja ... unem?
<nafisa> ne, ne gre preko unega ključka
<nafisa> saj mreža je poštimana
<nafisa> sam pač usb wifi card ne del
<nafisa> A
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1399-2: Light Display Manager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1399-2/
<zdobersek> the bitch is back!
<zdobersek> si tu sais que je pense
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pjong!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jang!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: imas ponarejeno spricevalo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: imas ponarejeno spricevalo?
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> SS ter =S
<CrazyLemon> OS
<CrazyLemon> kako naj spucam tipkovnico ood laptopa?
<CrazyLemon> tipke se lepijo :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mit dem wasser?
<nafisa> pronto multisuperficce
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Mr. Muscolo?
<nafisa> razkužilo ali pa pronto
<lynxlynxlynx> z bencinom polij
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je spill resistant, ane? :)
<CrazyLemon> em..tipke se lepijo od spodaj..ne zgoraj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatevah.
<zdobersek> v vodo z njim.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whateva!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, res!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a to je ta stvar z APUjem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<CrazyLemon> je pa tudi amd!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: that's enough
<zdobersek> v smeti z njim!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že zdavnaj bi bil v smeteh!
<CrazyLemon> če bi imel dnar za zamenjavo!
<CrazyLemon> APU!
<zdobersek> tud APU je za v smeti
<CrazyLemon> ti si sam ljubosumen ker nimaš APUja!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a mas kak benchmark?
<zdobersek> bittebitte!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js če sm delu benchmarke al link do "uradnih" benchmarkov? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: uardni, seveda.
<zdobersek> zal, ne morem ti zaupat.
<zdobersek> brb anyway.
<sth_> pozdravljeni
<sth_> zanima me sledeče... ali pri prevajanju programa, program osebo tika ali vika?
<Aseq> sth_, mogoce https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pravila#racunalnik_nas_vika_mi_pa_njega_ne
<sth_> ok, hvala. sem našel stran, ampak mi je ne gre odpreti ker ne morem dodati certifikata v brskalnik
<sth_> lep pozdrav,
<CrazyLemon> firefox pač!
<zdobersek> firefox je nov IE!
<zdobersek> Can I get a Hell Yeah?!
<CrazyLemon> Hell No
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/bodo-v-dz-razpravljali-o-chucku-norissu-kot-glavnemu-poglavarju-slovenske-vojske.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Chuck Norris le ne bo poglavar Slovenske vojske, a šala lahko pomeni resnejšo napako
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> pol bi lahko sli v Ugando
<zdobersek> pa poiskal Konyja, potem pa se nafto dobl.
<zdobersek> Y U NO SERIOUS
<Sky[x]> a kdo vimeo uporabla za privat filmcke ?
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: kolk 'privat'?
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zelo privat!
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: tok da mas kot placljivo vsebino :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: vse se da kupit.
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> ne obstaja plačljiva vsebina na internetu
<CrazyLemon> its all freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: neigh!
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<Sky[x]> eh ja neresni ste res
<CrazyLemon> drama queen in action!
<zdobersek> oooooooohh!
<zdobersek> SO TOUCHY
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> ziher zdejle loge refresha, da vidi, kok ga je CrazyLemon uzalu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek upam da res
<CrazyLemon> ker bo zgubu eno uro z refreshanjem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> rage quit :P
<zdobersek> HIS LOSS OUR LAUGH
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you skyx wannabe!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek haha..še vedno vztrajaš haha :D
<zdobersek> one does not simply ... give up on the internet.
<CrazyLemon> one can simply laugh as hard as he can when he watches you struggle :P
<zdobersek> one does not simply ... mock  zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWTQSpZpfKM
<Pepelka> Whose Line: Living Scenery      - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a dns ni nobene novice na ubuntu-si?
 * dhbiker pokes sasa84 with a sharp stick
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> au dhbiker :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si zihr?!?!
<sasa84> mhm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tudi jst sem zihr!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek še vedno pričakujem tvojo prvo novico!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jaz takisto!
<sasa84> jaz tud!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti pa se loti tutoriala
<dhbiker> haha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zal, to ni med mojimi prioritetami.
<zdobersek> http://lifehacker.com/5892948/instead-of-saying-i-dont-have-time-say-its-not-a-priority
<Pepelka> Instead of Saying "I Don't Have Time," Say "It's Not a Priority"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tutorial ni moja prioriteta (hvala zdobersek )
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančkat... ;)
<sasa84> jutr morm it spet na fax
<sasa84> pridni bodte, CrazyLemon ti Å¡e posebej
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ma kdo ksno idejo ce bi tole lahko naredu mal z animacijo
<Sky[x]> v smislu toggle slide ali kaj podobnega ?
<Sky[x]> $('.active').removeClass('active');
<Sky[x]> k mi odstran class se odstran ozadje in to se prevec hitr zgodi :)
<Aseq> fadeToggle ?
<Sky[x]> Asqe mogoce kar tocen primer ?
<Aseq> seveda. naj ti napisem kodo
<Sky[x]> ("p:last").fadeToggle("fast", function () {
<Sky[x]>     $("#log").append("<div>finished</div>");
<Sky[x]>   });
<Sky[x]> ql to bi slo pomoje celo
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> gremo probat ehe
<Sky[x]> Aseq: faseToggle ni ok k mi pol zgine
<Sky[x]> men se samo menjava iz ene celice v drugo
<Sky[x]> in bi mogu nekak pocas zdjsni zgint pa pocas se pol v nasledni prkazat ? :)
<Aseq> ojojoprostidasemtidalslabpredlog
<Aseq> sem ti malo popravil http://jsfiddle.net/U9GCM/49/
<Pepelka> Edit this Fiddle - jsFiddle
<Sky[x]> toggleClass se zdj igram
<Sky[x]> sam nc ne spremeni :)
<Sky[x]> Aseq: mas ksno idejo kako bi stresu celico ? :D
<Sky[x]> al pa div hehe
<Sky[x]> tko mal levo desno hehe
<Aseq> jqueryUI to zna
<Sky[x]> jp ravnokar najdu :)
<Sky[x]> http://andreaslagerkvist.com/jquery/vibrate/
<Pepelka> jQuery Vibrate - AndreasLagerkvist.com
<Aseq> http://jqueryui.com/demos/effect/ tole sem mislil
<Pepelka> jQuery UI - Effect Demos & Documentation
<Aseq> ampak nevermind ... samo da si srecen
<Sky[x]> ql ql
<Sky[x]> bom vidu ker je boljs :)
<uni4dfx> Do kdaj se je treba prjavt na podiplomca v tujini?
<uni4dfx> Vsaj prbližn. Vem da je odvisn od faksa.
<Sky[x]> FF mi kur 1GB svasta
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-14
<yang> Ojla, ali ima kdo moznost posneti Oddajo s TV Slovenija in jo pretvoriti v .avi/mp4 ?
<yang> Saj ponavadi gredo oddaje tudi v spletni arhiv, vendar ce niso avtorsko zascitene potem ne gredo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql Å¡tart ob 13.30
<alyosha_sql> oo shime
<alyosha_sql> di si
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon 13:30..da te nebom s5 čakal:) danes jz vozim
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ne..js vozim
<CrazyLemon> ti voziš v petek
<alyosha_sql> ne ne
<alyosha_sql> moram stestirat kolko pije
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
<alyosha_sql> me zanima ful
<CrazyLemon> če do zdej nisi stestiral
<CrazyLemon> pol lahko počakaš do petka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> ne ne
<alyosha_sql> uciraj komaj sem dobu
<alyosha_sql> in me zanma tocno
<alyosha_sql> relacija
<alyosha_sql> skola domov
<alyosha_sql> kolko potrosi
<CrazyLemon> boš jutri
<CrazyLemon> in v petek
<alyosha_sql> dj ne furi sufer
<alyosha_sql> kaj ti fali
<alyosha_sql> če vozis u petek
<CrazyLemon> safr*
<alyosha_sql> sUUUfr
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> fali..pokvariš moj ći!
<alyosha_sql> dej
<alyosha_sql> ne bodi softič
<CrazyLemon> spregovoril sem! in tako bo!
<alyosha_sql> don't think so
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> better think so
<alyosha_sql> nwem kaj da ti rečem jz grem danes gor z svojim awtom:) ti pa kakor ces
<alyosha_sql> :D
<dhbiker> fight! fight! fight!
<CrazyLemon> pol pa gre vsak s svojim
<alyosha_sql> tip praw ne cedi
<alyosha_sql> what iz wrong wit ju man?!
<CrazyLemon> lej človek..simple matematika je! zdej nimam drobiža za dat popotu..in mu ne dam 2€ ! v petek bom mel drobiž za popota in mu ne bom dal 1.5€ več!..simple as pasulj!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> ma ti si mi ena matematika res
<alyosha_sql> ti bom jz dal 50c jebemte
<alyosha_sql> al pa lahko bi se navadu
<alyosha_sql> prit parkirat tu zadaj
<alyosha_sql> da ne plačuješp
<CrazyLemon> ne gre moj velik avto tam zadaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> ne to sem ze studiral
<CrazyLemon> ni meni problem dat .50€ na teden ..samo 2€ pa mu ne dam :D
<alyosha_sql> resno bi lahko tu parkiraval
<alyosha_sql> bo bolj ql
<alyosha_sql> al pa lahko parkiraš na petrolu recimo tudi
<alyosha_sql> je free
<alyosha_sql> !
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ni ql..samo problemi pol s preparkiravanjem ko pridemo nazaj
<alyosha_sql> ma mi mamo tu placa za 12 awtow mona.DD
<CrazyLemon> haha..ja...za karting
<CrazyLemon> če so eden na drugemu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> dobro dobro bos mew napravljen listek:)
<alyosha_sql> oz. če bo plac tu cez ti ga bom zadrzal
<alyosha_sql> jebemte
<alyosha_sql> mroam videt kolko porabi!!!
<CrazyLemon> sej boš vidu jutri in v petek :D
<alyosha_sql> a-a danes:D
<alyosha_sql> povej ti meni zakaj mi ta
<alyosha_sql> Brazero noče anrdit audio cdja
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> iz datoke file.wmv
<CrazyLemon> ker je to video format :D
<alyosha_sql> hotu je nek plugin sem ga dal da instala in ne jebe
<alyosha_sql> ma kase nvideo
<alyosha_sql> kaj je z tipi
<CrazyLemon> wmv je video!
<alyosha_sql> file.wma
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> kj ejih najdejo mona kaj niso mogli nardit mp3 cepci eni
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko iz mp3ja najdeš audio cd mona :)
<CrazyLemon> narediš*
<alyosha_sql> ja mp3 ja
<alyosha_sql> ma nimam
<alyosha_sql> mona
<alyosha_sql> mam .wma
<alyosha_sql> ?!
<CrazyLemon> pol najdi mp3!
<alyosha_sql> nekoristen si moram googlat
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e to sem komaj najdu dj
<alyosha_sql> mnja kotzgleda bo treba iz .wma v mp3 dat
<alyosha_sql> s čim da to transformiram?
<CrazyLemon> brazero bo sam :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti bi v mp3 dal
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj predvaja mp3je radio ?
<alyosha_sql> ja če ne mroam iz wma-ja nardit audio
<alyosha_sql> moram prvo dat u mp3
<alyosha_sql> predvaja ja
<alyosha_sql> samo hočem audio
<alyosha_sql> !
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql nestoj streljat človek
<CrazyLemon> če zdej začneš ne boš končal do 13.30
<alyosha_sql> pojma ti nimaš
<alyosha_sql> lol
<CrazyLemon> in te bom mogu čakat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> neki sem najdu tu kao za transformirat
<alyosha_sql> samo to bo zgubilo na kvaliteti ful sigurno
<alyosha_sql> jebemti tasno piratiziranje socjalno
<alyosha_sql> sram jih bodi
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> uživaj! :D
<CrazyLemon> na desni strani..september 22....HOLY FCK! :D
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kateri gsm je trenutno top?
<CrazyLemon> Grega S2 ..ampak kmalu pride S3 tko da odgovor je noben..ker bo vedno nek bolši kmalu zunaj :D
<CrazyLemon> samsung S2..al pa galaxy nexus če želiš hitrejše android updatee
<Grega> s2 sem tudi jaz gledal.. kdaj pa pride s3, mislis, da bo imel isto ceno, kot jo ima zdaj s2 (pri simobilu)?
<CrazyLemon> Grega naj bi enkrat aprila če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> he latest in a long line of Sasmung Galaxy S3 rumours, new reports have suggested that the Android 4.0 handset will land in April.
<CrazyLemon> S2 pa je dobil par dni nazaj 4.0.x
<Grega> k, bom se raje pocakal, pa da vidim
<CrazyLemon> baje da bo S3 mel 5" zaslon.. tko da če ne maraš velikih ne rabiš čakat :D
<Grega> oh, crap
<Grega> ze ta mi je prevelik
<CrazyLemon> "ta" ?
<Grega> s2
<Grega> kolk " je?
<Grega> 4.3
<CrazyLemon> pol galaxy nexus tudi odpade :D
<CrazyLemon> tist je 4.5" al več
<CrazyLemon> pol ti ostane sam Å¡e i4s! :)
<Grega> ma ne, saj s2 gre nekak skoz.. vecjega pa res ne bi hotel
<Grega> bom videl, mogoce me prime kak dan..
<sth_> pozdravljeni
<sth_> zanima me če je v ubuntuju priporočljivo namestiti kakšen požarni zid ali antivirusnik?
<CrazyLemon> namestiš ga že lahko...še posebi požarni zid..samo če si za routerjem ni nevem kake potrebe po tem :)
<sth_> router oz. modem je od ponudnika interneta
<CrazyLemon> no moje mnenje je da ni potrebe po tem :)
<sth_> ok, hvala :)
<Grega> kako deluje ta push email na telefonih? a je kaksna moznost, da mi to nabije impulzov/interneta?
<CrazyLemon> Grega če izklopiš podatke pol ni možnosti :)
<Grega> izklopim podatke?
<CrazyLemon> Grega ja..v nastavitvah telefona
<CrazyLemon> če je govora o androidu
<Grega> a-a
<Grega> iphone, bitch
<Grega> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ziher se da tudi na iosu to narest..samo malo več moraš brskat :)
<Grega> ce jaz prav razumem.. ti operater poslje "signal", da imas nov mail in to obvestilo ne stane nic.. ampak, ko telefon dobi obvestilo, gre dejansko pogledat kaj je mail in tukaj gre bandwidth..? je nekako tako?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če ma operater karkoli s tem :)
<CrazyLemon> in če je obvestilo..pomeni da je vzpostavljena internetna povezava :)
<Grega> ne, zato ker obvestilo ne pride preko IPja
<Grega> kaj te vem.. saj vseeno
<Grega> bomo vidli :>
<CrazyLemon> no bomo vidli..poročaj :d
<CrazyLemon> lejtr o/
<miha> Grega: mam eno prašanje zate :)
<Grega> sama usesa so me
<miha> ko sva mela debato takrat o interaktivnih kartah... zdj iz prazne mape evrope s flood fill dobim piksle posamezne države in piksle roba države... v javi lepo dela, zdj tuhtam kak izvozit podatke v javascript
<miha> sicer tud konveksno ovojnico izračunam, sam kr neki držav je zelo nekonveksnih :D
<miha> in tuhtam da bi pač int[][] ali boolean[][] serviru v javascript. sam ne bi zato zabil 1.2 MB :)
<miha> glede na to da vem robove, bi sortiral rob npr po y, pa za vsak y zapisal x1, x2 ?
<Grega> :|
<Grega> kot pixle mislis koordinate?
<miha> ja lej pr 1200x1024 karti za vsak piksel vem al index države al npr 0 ali -1
<Grega> ok
<Grega> ampak, to je 1200x1024 stevil?
<miha> ja saj
<Grega> um
<miha> vem pa tud robove ane
<Grega> kaksne robove?
<miha> tm kjer se flood fill ustavi
<Grega> pol pa samo te podatke poslji v js?
<miha> j
<miha> ja
<miha> maš prov
<Grega> ti podatki ti pa oznacujejo kateri pixel je? npr 830x123?
<Grega> in potem na tej koordinati samo naredis npr crno piko, da oznacis mejo?
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/mapa.png lej z rdečo ob črnem robu označim rob kot ga zaznam, torej za vsak y rabim vedet če med prvo in drugo (ali med tretjo in četrto...) koordinato za ta y?
<miha> če sortiram po y in zapišem x za ta y
<Grega> kaj pa hoces naredit sploh?
<miha> da grem z miško čez pa se izpiše neki z t
<miha> tisto državo :)
<miha> al pa klik ane
<miha> če bi mel nek boljši polygon za rob, me piksli posebej ne zanimajo
<miha> sam te države niso ravno konveksne :)
<miha> na roke se mi pa ne da klikat
<Grega> :/ ampak, ce imas koordinate (ce ves kje je crta oz. area).. kaj se sploh rabis potem? uporabis <map> in <area> v area vpises koordinate in das onmouseover, ki izpise nek tekst, ko gre miska cez..?
<Grega> aa, m...
<Grega> hm
<Grega> ce prav razumem.. je tezava v tem, da sicer imas koordinate mej, ampak niso grupirane v drzave.. in cetudi mejo izrises, ne bos vedel nad katero drzavo je miska? ali sem zgresil?
<Grega> sibam, za 1h sem nazaj.. poglej si google maps api
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> ehlo
<CrazyMelon> sedovsek: !
<CrazyMelon> rabim uslugo :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyMelon zakaj pa tvojga najboljšega prijatelja (mene) ne prosiš? :D
<CrazyMelon> uni4dfx: ker ti ne delaš z blažem :P
<uni4dfx> Okay ;_;
<CrazyMelon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5434/
<CrazyMelon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426865_3264762611647_1044716034_3261136_369757141_n.jpg
<CrazyMelon> FTW!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<BigWhale> Kdo posta novice na facebook?
<BigWhale> to, da je tam vigred, mi ni vsec. ne zato, ker jih ne bi maral ampak zato, ker jih imamo ze na page-u.
<kubanc> hellow! a kdo tuki uproablja Joomlo? Mam en problem k nimam pojma kva bi bil...
<kubanc> oz. mi ni logicen...
<BigWhale> err
<BigWhale> to je cist logicno
<BigWhale> (da ti ni logicno)
<BigWhale> ker v joomli ni nic logicno
<BigWhale> tko da je tvoj problem logicen, ampak ker joomla ni logicna, pol nic ne dela
<BigWhale> logicno.
<zgaga> a se sploh da joomla tak customizirat z php-jem tako kot wp?
<BigWhale> verjetn se da ja
<Grega> verjetno obstaja kak app za andriod, ki sporoci, da stevilka trenutno ni dosegljiva za osebe, ki jih nimas v imeniku?
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon: sorry, sm sele zdaj vidu.
<sedovsek> Sibam v pipo.
<sedovsek> Ne vem pa zakaj mi mIRC ne spusti kakega notificationa, ce me kdo omeni na kanalu ... :P
<CrazyLemon> <BigWhale> Kdo posta novice na facebook?
<CrazyLemon> <BigWhale> to, da je tam vigred, mi ni vsec. ne zato, ker jih ne bi maral ampak zato, ker jih imamo ze na page-u.
<CrazyLemon> a jebela cesta je že šel!
<zdobersek> ah!
<CrazyLemon> you said it brother!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glede tiste slike, 14.3., pa praznovanja
<zdobersek> eno ?
<frojnd> hm
<lynxlynxlynx> shuttleworth spet trolla
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/486366/
<Pepelka> Shuttleworth: Ubuntu vs RHEL in enterprise computing [LWN.net]
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eno?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vprasanje!
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zakaj trolla? samo napisal je to kar je prebral na w3tech strani
<CrazyLemon> njihova statistika kaže pada število web RHEL strežnikov
<CrazyLemon> +da
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem da je vprašanje..ampak ga ne razumem :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vprasanje: kaj storit, ce nimas dekleta?
<zdobersek> gres do mtke?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kupiš si sam steak
<zdobersek> kaj pa bj?
<CrazyLemon> al pa selffelatio ..i guess :D
<zdobersek> tud sam, kokr Marilyn Manson>
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> ffs
<zgaga> ta si je par reber ven fukno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah glej to tko..on je sam sebi..pa glej kok luštne 20letnice ma okrog sebe
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je neki na tem :D
<zdobersek> pridejo dekleta do njega
<zdobersek> TEACH US MASTER!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoče pa! :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale saša posta..ampak se še uči :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ok :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-15
<miha> dan :D
<miha> kdo tu?
<CrazyLemon> veš da!
<miha> it's.. online :$
<miha> my pile of shit
<CrazyLemon> thats .... nice?
<miha> plenty nice
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da si diplomiral? :D
<miha> pred 1 mescem
<miha> sam Å¡ele zdj zrihtu formalnosti :D
<CrazyLemon> congrats :D
<miha> hvala. ma vsebina mi gre na ****** sam kaj naj, neki blo treba nabluzit :D
<miha> Grega me bo raztrgu :D
<miha> on obvlada jst noob :D
<miha> v glavnem upam, da gre to čimprej v pozabo.. .trenutn je pa na prvi strani :(
<miha> mam probleme ane
<CrazyLemon> več kot enga! :D
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> thunderbird bo postal bloated shit
<CrazyLemon> dodali so IM
<CrazyLemon> je probal kdo collusion za FF?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/vasa-novica/kriza-verjetja-danes-ali-zgolj-kriza-pastirjev/278969
<Pepelka> KRIZA VERJETJA DANES ALI ZGOLJ KRIZA PASTIRJEV? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Grega> kaj?
<Grega> a se lahko danes gume menjajo?
<lynxlynxlynx> danes pa ne, je četrtek
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/344117
<Pepelka> Ustavimo sezono polnih kufrov!  - Finance.si
<frojnd_> ka te ti to je
<miha> :)
<zgaga> katere programe vse zaganjate preko wine?
<dhbiker> nobenega :P
<CrazyLemon> +1
<jinzo> u, Grega http://fuk-o-drom.com/
<jinzo> nekaj za tebe
<Pepelka> Fuk-O-drom
<miha> !forum imagemagick
<Pepelka> imagemagic (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/152/
<miha> !forum for ls
<Pepelka> program za convertanje slik (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5242/
<CrazyLemon> miha pišeš skripto? :D
<miha> dan :)
<Grega> android je awesome!
<CrazyLemon> Grega S2?
<Grega> mhm
<miha> Grega: http://www.wolfey.si/mapeurope/
<Pepelka> Mapa test
<CrazyLemon> Grega a že maš gor 4.0.x ?
<Grega> miha: zakaj bi te raztrgal? :)
<Grega> pojma nimam
<miha> Grega: ma na živce mi gre moja dipl...
<CrazyLemon> Grega a je vse v črno-modri kombinaciji? :D
<miha> Grega: sam neki sm moral oddat :D
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ja
<Grega> 2.3.5 pise
<CrazyLemon> Grega sad..so sad
<Grega> not cool?
<CrazyLemon> Grega not yet
<CrazyLemon> ampak čez kak teden dva boš dobu 4.0.x :)
<Grega> lahko sam updejtam?
<CrazyLemon> Grega sej se bo sam updejtal
<miha> Grega: si vidu karto? :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. te bo vprašal če želiš updejtat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> to ko sm včer sanj
<miha> u
<Grega> miha: zgleda zelo ql
<Grega> cestitam :)
<miha> Grega: hvala :D
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kaj bo na 4.0 drugace?
<CrazyLemon> Grega marsikaj!
<Grega> omg
<Grega> :>
<Grega> malo me je strah, da bom interneta nazgal
<CrazyLemon> Grega stop being such a pussy :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega smartphone brez interneta ni smartphone :)
<Grega> ze, ampak zdaj imam 100mb, ce bo slo prek, bo bolj pametno 1gb vzet
<CrazyLemon> Grega sej obstajajo programi ki ti spremljajo promet in ga izključijo ko dosežeš limit :)
<Grega> ja, saj vem
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t510910
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> antitiskalnik :D
<dhbiker> this could be useful
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57398002-71/teen-sends-prank-dead-body-text-to-police-officer/
<Pepelka> Teen sends prank dead body text to police officer | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<zdobersek> teen wins!, cop earns.
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<miha> ooooooooo sasa84
<sasa84> miha, :*
<sasa84> kje si miško piško :D
<miha> :*
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> zagrli meeeee :P
<sasa84> kje pa je CrazyLemon, a je že vstal? :P
<CrazyLemon> spet težiš baba?!?
<sasa84> ej, sam probi kej sikat... te bo miha razbil!
<sasa84> :P
<miha> CrazyLemon: pazi se ja :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> hecna sta :D
 * sasa84 grdo pogleda CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> the usual look? :D
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17357560
<Pepelka> BBC News - Sex-starved fruit flies turn to drink
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no no no
<sasa84> ne sikej preveč... tud miha te grdo gleda :P
<miha> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 miha bere o horny muhah..me ne sekira preveč :D
<sasa84> buahaha :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: hja, žene alkoholikov bi se morale zamislit.. kake žene so to, da možje morajo pit..
<CrazyLemon> miha govora je o muhah :D
<miha> ja in?
<CrazyLemon> miha muhe nimajo žena!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
 * sasa84 gre na čikpavzo
<miha> http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-03-wireless-message-neutrinos.html
<Pepelka> Researchers send 'wireless' message using neutrinos
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fuj to!
<CrazyLemon> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/429176_10150594702436927_636136926_9666835_2127439216_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=636136926
<CrazyLemon> ass fudge
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dhbiker> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427121_10150731936043933_779423932_11237042_1297732672_n.jpg
<dhbiker> ammm ?
<CrazyLemon> a ni logično!? :D
<miha> LOL
<dhbiker> am ne :P
<sasa84> dhbiker, morš 2x pogledat, d vidš d so to roke...in ne lol :D
<CrazyLemon> če moraš dvakrat pogledat da vidiš da so tisto roke pol je obisk pri optiku priporočljiv :D
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon ... malo branaj med vrsticami neb Å¡kodl a? :P
<zdobersek> i say
<zdobersek> WHAAAAAAAT
<zdobersek> EVAAAAAAAAH.
<miha> !g kony youtube
<Pepelka> Kony: can a YouTube video stop an international killer? | Reuters http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/09/us-kony-youtube-idUSBRE8270Y020120309
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: come in!
<sasa84> Page Not Found
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek copy that little white fly
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: grema za natakarja!
<zdobersek> v USnA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj za vraga?!
<zdobersek> ker je Eva Longoria velikodusna z napitninami!
<zdobersek> ffs!
<zdobersek> a ne beres najbolj obiskane strani v SLO?!
<sasa84> buntu.si? :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i dont care! če je pa velikodusna s čim drugim..pa z veseljem!
<sasa84> ubuntu.si? :P
<zdobersek> lol sasa84
<zdobersek> nea se hecaj.
<zdobersek> ubuntu.si sam CrazyLemon bere.
<CrazyLemon> večkrat na dan!
<zdobersek> ... ker caka na mojo novico!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pha..ti si me že zdavnaj razočaral
<CrazyLemon> hm..kdo je pa netkat ?
<CrazyLemon> stalker?
<CrazyLemon> bot?
<CrazyLemon> stalkin' bot?
<zdobersek> bot stalker?
<CrazyLemon> touché !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Y U NO proud of me.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek U NO proud material!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: YO MOMMA NO THINK THE SAME
<zdobersek> oh snap!
<CrazyLemon> ohnoe!
<zdobersek> hah!
<zdobersek> http://lifehacker.com/5893568/make-better-hard+boiled-eggs-by-baking-them-in-the-oven-not-boiling-them
<Pepelka> Make Better Hard-Boiled Eggs By Baking Them in The Oven, Not Boiling Them
<CrazyLemon> its an egg party!
<sasa84> eggzekli :P
<CrazyLemon> hohoho..poglej ti sašo..kr iz rokava jih stresa
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: vidim da so roke... nisem slep
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker dont tell me..povej sasa84 ..ona ti je napisala da so roke :D
<zdobersek> pa glava.
<zdobersek> ne pozabit na glavo.
<CrazyLemon> torto bi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naredi mi torto
<CrazyLemon> nutellino
<CrazyLemon> ASAP
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma bi prej reku :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prepozna si! i dont care anymore!
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<miha> hm
<sasa84> nč, zdej pa grem pančkat :)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočka
<sasa84> papa miha :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-16
<CrazyLemon> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hop9Y57FBLk/T2JVnhohQxI/AAAAAAAAA6U/NIxaADljRO8/s1600/popular.png
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da opero največ uporabljajo prostitutke :p
<BigWhale> haha
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> explorer skoraj pol sveta
<dhbiker> seriously
<dhbiker> -.-
<miha> dan
<zgaga> lp
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042517036 lol spet anonimni zravn
<Pepelka> Foto: Protestnike v Litiji policisti že izpustili, Anonimni napovedali ma&scaron;čevanje | Dnevnik
<CrazyMelon> a je to tist anonimni grega plemenko? :D
<miha> piše članica.. njegova bejba?
<miha> CrazyMelon: lahk bi mi mel kako tako kul drustvo? :)
<miha> pa da nas mediji citirajo pa to
<miha> sam kir bo norček na tv?
<CrazyMelon> jah kir
<CrazyMelon> marko..kdo drug
<CrazyMelon> :D
<miha> ODLIČNO :)
<miha> recimo tele babe mediji zelo radi citirajo http://www.zls.si/
<Pepelka> Dobrodošli
<miha> CrazyMelon: kolk berem markota na fb, bi bil odličen za izjave.. cela slovenija bi poslusala
<CrazyMelon> leti leti letiiiii kranjeeeeeeeeeec :D
<CrazyMelon> car!
<miha> boring
<CrazyMelon> nehi no
<CrazyMelon> zakon je!
<Grega> pm
<Grega> kak naj dobim flek iz posteljnine? (ne vprasajte)
<Grega> kje je nafisa!
<CrazyMelon> odvisno od fleka..ampak obstaja en čudežni stroj
<CrazyMelon> baje se imenuje..pralni stroj
<CrazyMelon> čuda dela!
<CrazyMelon> daš not umazano ..vn dobiš pa čisto..pa še diši!!
<Grega> to je na vodo?
<CrazyMelon> preveč me prašaš..samo slišaš sem kaj počne..kaj več pa ne bi vedu o tem
<CrazyMelon> sam menim da je to nek mit...ki si ga je neka ženska izmislila
<Grega> coprnca
<Grega> grem se malo drgnit
<zdobersek> barabe!
<zdobersek> http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/sl
<Pepelka> Ubuntu language details
<zdobersek> kr brejkajo string freeze, neresnezi.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: dovoljeno jim je
<CrazyMelon> če so to bugfixi :D
<CrazyMelon> sam niso..kr nize za HUD so dodali etc. :D
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: če te zanima imaš še 16 nizov v unityu
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: jst nisem nc dovolu!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: spet na faksu_
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: jp
<zdobersek> ah, life's a biatch
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: no its not! a veš zakaj ne?
<zdobersek> ne, razsvetli me.
<CrazyMelon> GAME OVER ARE BACK BABY!
<CrazyMelon> :)))))))))))))))))
<CrazyMelon> haha
<zdobersek> tocno.
<miha> !g youtube game over
<Pepelka> Jay Will (Game Over) | Facebook http://www.facebook.com/directorjaywill
<CrazyMelon> lejtr o/
<miha> hm a .deb paketi / apt-get so kej podpisani?
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bili ja
<Grega> ubilaaa si deel meneee
<Grega> nee ves kakoo boliii
<Grega> tvojee besede vsee bile so le LAZI!!
<Grega> uu-u
<miha> :D
<Grega> PRIDN sem bil danes, PRIIIDN
<miha> kul
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> miha, dober večer ;)
<miha> sasa84: dober večer ;)
<Tardus> Ali že ima kdo delujoč Raspberry -Pi?
<CrazyLemon> Tardus vse je razprodano..tako da ne Å¡e :)
<Tardus> Baje jih bo v SI prodajal Farnell?.  Ve kdo kaj o tem?
<CrazyLemon> Tardus sprejemajo samo "povpraševanje" :)
<Tardus> jaz bi takoj enega kupil za demo
<CrazyLemon> Tardus počakaj do poletja - takrat bo mogoče celo kakšnega dobit - dokaj hitro :)
<Tardus> Pri Farnelu sem prijavljen, a od njih ne bev ne mev. Ja saj ne gori voda, pa tudi nove serije bodo bolj bug-free (so bile baje težave z ethernet konektorjem
<CrazyLemon> Tardus te težave so že rešili v tovarni..ker so menjali ethernet konektorje že tam
<CrazyLemon> ampak potem so pa mogli čakat da pridejo nove zaloge tapravi ethernet konektorjev
<CrazyLemon> tapravih*
<CrazyLemon> sicer  je eden naročil pri farnell-u še isti dan ko je raspberry pi bil na voljo...in je dobil da mora čakat 30dni :)
<sasa84> fantje, a lohk eno butasto vprašanje? :P
<Tardus> baje je bil zato zastoj v februarju, je pa seveda bolje tako; imajo sedaj 50 Å¡katel nepravih konektorjev
<Tardus> lohk
<sasa84> ta raspberry pi a ne... a ga tud prodajajo kt sam 'vezno ploščo'?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vezano ploščo? sej to ni kos lesa!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon mi ga je 1x omenu pa sm šla pogledat... pač tista ploščica, pa ethernet pa neki usb, za kartico, napajalnik...a to je to?
<Tardus> v principu rabiš en TV in tipkovnico in dobiš malo boljši ZX Spectrum, aja pa SD kartico
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je to :)
<Tardus> en napajalnik za 10 eur
<sasa84> pa ful pocen a ne...? baje nek čez 30€
<CrazyLemon> ampak konc leta naj bi že dobil tudi ohišje :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..cca 37€ s poštnino
<Tardus> ohišje se da kupit v IC elektroniki ali v konradu, to je najmanj problem, ali pa se ga naroči po mneri pri mojstriih za 100+ evrčkov
<CrazyLemon> Tardus a si ti pri zdravi pameti? ohišje dal bi 100+€ za 30€ vreden "PC"
<CrazyLemon> pol bom raje kupil normalen PC pa je
<Tardus> ja, že kapiram, da bo ta reč prišla prav ob dolgih jesenskih večerih. Nabavil bom tudi breakout board za kontrolo raznih reči, podobno ot Arduino
<sasa84> a si predstavlate zagovor diplome s tem pikijem? :P
<Tardus> napisano je "ali", to poeni da če si ubrisan, pa kupiš takega. res je, da so profi elektronska ohišja ful draga , to je skoraj praviloma je mehanika dražja od elektrornike
<sasa84> sam vse je treba pa prklopt na usb a ne? ni druzga vzhoda oz. izhoda
<CrazyLemon> Tardus pa raje bi sam naredu ohišje iz lesa..pa še napisal bi gor NAREDU KREJZI LEMON
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako  :D
<Tardus> daš gor  USB 1in na 4 out pa imaš
<sasa84> made in Å¡marje :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni šmarje..že 100ič :D
<Tardus> les bi moral biti lužena hruška ali češnja ali sandalovina...?, razmišljam, da mo ga iz  aluminijevega bloka iz celega zrezka brother na CNC
<CrazyLemon> Tardus bl zanimivo se je igrat z lesom kot pa dat na CNC da stroj sam naredi :D
<Tardus> Resno vprašanje: kako spraviš v napisno vrstico "user name", če odgovarjaš določenem osebu (Xchat)
<CrazyLemon> ta[TAB]
<CrazyLemon> kjer je [TAB] tabulator..torej tipka nad caps lock
<Tardus> ja to sem vzel
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a niso Å¡marje? kaj pa? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če odprem okno in pogledam rahlo navzgor vidim hrib po imenu Šmarje :D
<Tardus> še ena stvar mora biti? Tab mi ne naredi nič...?
<sasa84> Tardus, napišeš eno črko pa tab...pa tab prtiskaš dokler ni pravga imena
<CrazyLemon> Tardus napišeš eno ali več črk "user namea" in nato daš TAB tipko
<Tardus> sasa84,  ok, sem zakapiral, hvala drugovi..
<Tardus> mi morate oprostiti, sem prestar in prelen, da bi pogledal v help...
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> Tardus, ma ti oprostimo ;)
<CrazyLemon> ni potrebe po opravičevanju..mi smo mladi pa leni
<CrazyLemon> tko da razumemo te!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡alara? :P
<Tardus> hvala drugovi ...berem "Tito in tovariši" pa tudi toliko star sem , da se še spomnim, ko smo šli v Trbovljah staremu mahat z zastavicami in v pionirskih uniformah (plava titovka in rdeča rutica)
 * CrazyLemon se tudi spomne rdečih rutic
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bingo - kinda :D!
<Tardus> moja young lady ima še kroj iz tistih časov
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem mogla na zemljevid pogledat :P
<Tardus> a kuod so
<Tardus> a kuot so trboule?
<sasa84> Tardus, za bug trboule vemo ;)
<sasa84> buh*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, drgač pa pride u poštev še gažon pa srgaši :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vse je to blizu :)
<Tardus> CrazyLemon,  hvala za pomoč, človek se celo življeneje uči.  Grem
<Tardus> grem še na ##russki pogledat, če je kaj življenja tam. Здравствуите товарищи. пока
<sasa84> papa Tardus
<sasa84> a je druga beseda tovariši? :P
<sasa84> zdravstvujte tovariši?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm najdla tvojo bajto!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha..right :D
<sasa84> mislm... a maš lohk ime napisan na strehi no... :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a gledaš gmaps ali zemljevidi.najdi.si ?
<sasa84> to mam nek prek nase... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej gmaps
<sasa84> ma en satelit sm zasegla pa...
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> zdj vidm d si u eni bl svetli majčki oblečen :P
<sasa84> ne kaž mi jezika!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če vključiš "fotografije" na gmaps
<CrazyLemon> dosti več vidiš
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pozabi..očitno ni več teh fotografij gor :D
<sasa84> glih napisat sem ti hotla, d sam 'sonja' slika :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi emil slika...marsikaj *cough*
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> na eni je pa celo vidna hiša :)
<sasa84> vidm d ma rakek sam ene 2 sliki :)
<sasa84> miha, a že spiš? :P
<miha> ne
<sasa84> nek tiho si ;)
<miha> berem :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> o muhak, ki nepotešene pijejo alkohol? ;)
<sasa84> muhah
<miha> tudi
<miha> :)
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> ej folk, ne boste verjel kaj se mi je dns zgodil... swašta
<sasa84> sam an čik grem :P
<CrazyLemon> put your hands  up in the air for zdobersek !
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/9147907/Supersonic-edge-of-space-base-jumper-Felix-Baumgartner-completes-Roswell-test-jump.html
<Pepelka> Video: Supersonic edge of space base jumper Felix Baumgartner completes Roswell test jump - Telegraph
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1400-2: ubufox update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1400-2/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: \o/
<zdobersek> gledam band of brothers
<frojnd_> sasa84: no daj povej ze ane
<frojnd_> its' a very big cigarette :)
<sasa84> evo me :)
<sasa84> frojnd_, posluš... za krepnt
<frojnd_> no pa povej :)
<sasa84> že kšn let me en tipo vab vn... če po enem letu še nism šla vn z njim...bi mu že mogl kej usekat a ne? :P
<frojnd_> go on..
<sasa84> no in me vpraša kaj bom delala dns zvečer, čeb šla do postojne...
<frojnd_> I'm listening..
<sasa84> pa jst d ne vem kaj bom delala... vrjetn d bom končala az kompom in pisala diplomo
<frojnd_> aha..
<sasa84> in mi tipo prbije, d on tud ne ve če bi šou...k ma sam 7€
<sasa84> wtf?!
<frojnd_> :D
<frojnd_> hahahaha
<sasa84> mislm... sj ne vem kaj bi rekla :P
<frojnd_> ja kok pa stane bencin do postojne :P
<sasa84> a zame al zanga? :P
<frojnd_> sej to ni na konc sveta :D razn ce je iz stajerske haha
<frojnd_> hahah
<sasa84> netkat, goriški konc
<frojnd_> ja nevem :D
<sasa84> netkat, goriški konc
<sasa84> kakšn netkat
<sasa84> netkat, goriški konc :P
<sasa84> ??
<sasa84> netkat, goriški konc
<sasa84> zkaj mi napiše netkat, če napišem ne
<sasa84> netkat, goriški konc
<sasa84> ne , goriški konc
<sasa84> lol
<frojnd_> aaaa :) :P
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ma ene 40km ma do postojne
<sasa84> al 60... ma kwa vem
<frojnd_> kriza :)
<frojnd_> mogoce pa ve, da mas ful zakon avto :P
<frojnd_> tko v smislu, da ti ful mal pije :D
<sasa84> ja itak... 3,5 ... pa 3000 kubiku :P
<frojnd_> hehe
<frojnd_> unih 3000 kubiku je blo na 3,4 metre ane :P
<frojnd_> da se lih pokrije :S
<frojnd_> :D
<sasa84> ja, če dam oba skup pa bi blo čez 3000 kubiku :P
<frojnd_> a mas 2 dvokolesnika?
<frojnd_> I kid..
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> frojnd_, dva bicikla skup :P
<frojnd_> tandem ane :)
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> oh, zdej si pa že mal perverzen a veš :P
<frojnd_> ne sej nism reku, da vrtita oba v nasprotno smer se prav glava prot glavi :
<frojnd_> :P
<frojnd_> aha.. ti si misla en spredi en zadi.. did not see that ... or did I :P
<frojnd_> fak, se zmer se smejim kak ti je prefinjeno omenu da ma sa m7eur :D
<sasa84> na eno stvar sem pa ful pecajzlasta...
<sasa84> mislm, ni mi problem dat vn denarco d plačam pijačo ... ampak se mi vseen zdi, d je fer d tip plača, če že povab
<sasa84> pa se en gre za tistih par eurov, ampak za princip
<frojnd_> lol
<frojnd_> mislm smesno mi je zato, ker tip itk vedno vedno hoce placat :) kr mu je v dnk da preskrbi zesnko ... :P
<frojnd_> zensko*
<sasa84> res je
<sasa84> mam enga frenda, k skoz plačuje... tko d je že rahlo moteče a veš
<sasa84> sam se mi zdi d se dec pa ja more mal pokazat kt dec
<frojnd_> ja nevem, ko sm jaz povabu svojo na prvo pijaco sm jaz placal :D
<frojnd_> nevem kak je zdaj lol
<frojnd_> sam vseen, tut k sva po ze neki casa bi mi blo smesno in mi je, da bi moja placala haha
<frojnd_> k sva ze neki casa skup
<frojnd_> al govoris nasplosno k je dec v druzbi? :=
<sasa84> frojnd_, me veseli, d so Å¡e taki dedci.. :)
<frojnd_> :)
<sasa84> ne ne...k gresta dva ven :)
<sasa84> in gresta vn zto, d se mal spoznata
<sasa84> itd ;)
<frojnd_> :)
<sasa84> take morm takoj odpikat a? ;)
<frojnd_> heh ja lol smeh hahahha ... mislm da vsak moski / zenska kokr tok ma poslihtano pr seb ve kak naj bi se odvijal :)
<frojnd_> ce jih mores tkoj odpikat.. jaz si pac ne morm predstavlat, da bi me zenska zvela :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> mislm... ženske mamo sploh rade varnost, preskrbljenost in tko... nam je v naravi a ne
<frojnd_> logicno :)
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> upam d dons ni zapravu še tistih 7€ :P
<frojnd_> hehe
<frojnd_> me prav zanima, ce bodo dilerji podrazli gram ganje :D zaj ko grejo ciki gor
<sasa84> baje za 40 centov a ne
<sasa84> to se prav... 3,70 za Å¡katlo? :S
<frojnd_> jaz sicer ne kadim tobaka
<sasa84> sam ganđo? :P
<sasa84> brb
<frojnd_> sm sam 1x v lajfu 14dni skup siso kadiu... pa mi je blo super
<sasa84> ah ja...
<frojnd_> pa ne, res je blo zakon :D prvih 15minut sm biu 3 dni clo zadet :P sam od tega mokrega tobaka
<sasa84> a čmo it kej spat frojnd_ ? :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jaz kadim sam čike
<frojnd_> ma bom probal it spat ob enih
<frojnd_> :)
<frojnd_> aja kire pa kadis?
<sasa84> davidoff gold
<sasa84> zdej pa res u pančevo :D
<sasa84> pridni bodte vsi, sem Å¡tejem tud tebe frojnd_ :D
<frojnd_> fajn se naspi pa segrej postlo :)
<sasa84> oja ^^
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hehehehe
<sasa84> nočka :)
<frojnd_> ss
<CrazyLemon> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c22442cae5/new-ipad-review?playlist=featured_videos
<Pepelka> New iPad Review from Funny Or Die, Ryan Perez, Nick Wiger, BoTown Sound, and Brian Lane
<CrazyLemon> best review ever :D
<frojnd_> hahaha
<frojnd_> :>
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-17
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutrooo
<Sky[x]> jo
<Sky[x]> a lohk sms posljem se hkrati na mail ?
<sasa84> Sky[x], probej, poročej in napiš novico :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sem ugotovil potem ja :0
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutroooooo
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/SHgHU.gif
<Bilko> a ve kdo zakaj mi v LibreOffice ne natisne stevilko strani?
<Bilko> dokument je bil pisan na winsih pa mogoče je zato problem?
<Bilko> sem dobil že napisano zadevo k nisem glih vešč the zadev in zdej sem stiskal pa ni nobena stran oštevilčena ko se stiska.
<CrazyLemon> pa so Å¡t. strani dodane?
<CrazyLemon> probaj jih sam dodat v LO
<Bilko> ja strani v dokumentu so vidne
<Bilko> pod stranjo je se en "okncek" kjer je samo napisana Å¡t strani
<Bilko> sam k stiskam pa je ni
<Bilko> hmm...sem probal napisad spodaj na konc strani, sam par strani je do konca popisanih in bi pol mogu kakšen odstavek dat na drugo stran zato da dam številko strani not
<Bilko> pol bi se pa počas pomešale strani...k mam že narjeno kazalo
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko da je tisti del s številkami (glava/noga) prenizko, pa tiskalnik odreže. Če se da tisti okenček kako višje prestavit pa testno stran natisnit?
<Bilko> ja verjetno je to v nogi...k je posebi oknček za to...sam nimam pojma kako to višje prestavt
<Bilko> ti kej obvladaš tole?
<LorD_DDooM> jaz sem imel enkrat v službi podoben problem, ko mi je odrezalo spodnji in zgornji del.
<Bilko> v the textovnih urejevalnikih pa res nisem doma :) še k sm kej delu sm čist na izi naredu in še to je blo 100 let nazaj
<Bilko> bi mi vedu ker to pogledat pa popravt?
<Bilko> nevem je kej v nastavitvah LibreOffica treba narest al je dokument tko napisan
<LorD_DDooM> Žal ne vem točno kje spreminjaš pozicijo glave noge
<Bilko> ok sm že najdu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko pra probaš natistnit dokument na "printable area" oziroma nekaj v tem stilu... da ti stisne cel dokument na cel list
<Bilko> ob levem robu je ena skala pa sm ma premaknu na gor in mi je vse Å¡tevilke mal bl gor premaknil
<Bilko> mislim, da zdej bo
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-18
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Bilko> servus
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/izjava-dneva/peter-sepetavec/279185
<Pepelka> Peter Å epetavec :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> oooooooooooo sasa84
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooo miha
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga? ;)
<miha> ne vem?
<uni4dfx> Dobro jutro
<sasa84> miha, kok ne veš :P
<sasa84> a si mel že kosilo? :P
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx ;)
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> sasa84: mel
<miha> sasa84: ti?
<sasa84> čakam :P
<miha> čakaš kosilo?
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042517389
<Pepelka> 24-letnica, oblečena le v bikini, &scaron;tiri dni tavala po deževnem gozdu in preživela | Dnevnik
<yang> jah "videla je nekaj kac" lahk bi si kaksno spekla
<miha> :)))
<miha> če ni bla kadilka, je ogenj težko zakurit? :)
<miha> pa v kopalkah... ni žepov
<yang> ja ne gleda "bear - discovery" ce njega gledas se povsod znajdes
<miha> pa saj je bla punca.. 4 dni diete sploh ne more Å¡kodit? :)
<yang> vsaj cisto vodo imajo, ce bi se pr nas zgubla kjer sava tece ne bi prezivela
<miha> :)))))))))
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> bo se popularna ratala
<Sky[x]> se biznis odpre plavanje v naravi
<Sky[x]> pa je zmagala :)
<yang> ja
<sasa84>  "Rekla je, da je videla nekaj kač," je pojasnil zdravnik Darrin Hatchman. "Saj veste, tipične stvari, ki jih najdete v zelo zelo gostem deževnem gozdu."
<sasa84> looooooool
<yang> pa vsaka druga stupena
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<sasa84_> ooo CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> ooo /me
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> a te mami ni učila, d odzraviš? :P
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> te bom za ušeska :P
<CrazyLemon> sej sm te ozdravu :P
<sasa84> zdj pa grem mal tv gledat :P
<sasa84> jou jou jou wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup :D
<CrazyLemon> sup niga from "crab"ek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> huda CrazyLemon  :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš kok bi blo lepo, če bi me poklicu npr "ti moja mala krebica" :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :D
<CrazyLemon> not :>
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> povej ti men... a si bil dns kej pridn? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ej ful!
<CrazyLemon> fuuuuuuuł!
 * CrazyLemon prekolesaru cca. 60km
<sasa84> ej, to je pa res fuł
<sasa84> !
<CrazyLemon> to je kr dosti! ni ravno fuł!
<CrazyLemon> fuł je res fuł
<sasa84> uno u nuło fuuuuł
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> prasci poljski...zmagali bodo
<Aseq> v cem
<CrazyLemon> rokometu
<Sky[x]> prot kermu pa igrajo ?
<Aseq> je ze konc
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a cimos?
<CrazyLemon> cimos ja sasa84
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L132VJ7emkY    tile john doe so kul :)
<Pepelka> John Doe - Kids (MGMT Cover)      - YouTube
<sasa84> kje si pa to staknu? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pha..have some faith in my music listening skillz! :D
<CrazyLemon> pa fyi..tile fantje so slovenci :)
<Aseq> ocitno
<Aseq> a si med njimi?
<CrazyLemon> i wish!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si gledu xfactor al kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 neki malega..vidu sm dve lušni punci to je pa to :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pijejo union :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je blo kej pametnga pr xfactorju?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..a so glasbeniki al ne :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..dve lušni punci :D
<CrazyLemon> ena  underage ena over :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pivo je laško :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 laško nima radlerja..union ma :>
<sasa84> a se jadranka lepo obnaša? oklinca koga zarad krzna? :P
<CrazyLemon> wat? :D
<sasa84> sej veš...jadranka juras, peta, pravice živali, nl krzna itd... ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bi vedu..sej ti pravim..samo dve punci sm vidu
<sasa84> raj se ne pečej z jadranko :P
<sasa84> kaj čmo it počas spat? :P
<CrazyLemon> enkrat že!
<sasa84> zdj pa res...pančkat :P
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> ti Å¡e posebi CrazyLemon ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-11
<dz0ny> jutro
<zdobersek> ... je rekel ob 10:20
<sterna> pa sej jutro je do kosila
<dz0ny> zdobersek: samo vljuden sem bil, glede na to da še nihče ni voščil dobro jutro :)
<zdobersek> ok ok ...
<zdobersek> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Linux- pomoč  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39885/#p39885
<CrazyLemon> hah
<zdobersek> huh
<CrazyLemon> LO writer ne želi seštevat vrednosti
<CrazyLemon> če napišeš s decimalno piko
<CrazyLemon> z*
<zdobersek> skandal!
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<zdobersek> zarad takih stvari se potem projekti forkajo!
<CrazyLemon> torej FreeOffice it is!
<dz0ny> zasedeno, apache bo neki forkal openoffice, or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> !g freeoffice
<Seniorita> SoftMaker FreeOffice :: A full-featured office suite offered as a free ... http://www.freeoffice.com/
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] It’s Official: Ubuntu GNOME Remix Joins the Ubuntu Family  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9SUcfy4nDQ8/its-official-ubuntu-gnome-remix-joins-the-ubuntu-family
<dz0ny> lol http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2491298339553&set=vb.133856893429395&type=3&theater
<Seniorita> Mojca | Facebook
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolesarka! go for it!
<zdobersek> posraufaj!
<sterna> uredu je ja sam skoda k sam celado pokaze
<sterna> lih uceri sva mela s suni debato o tem kko se sodelovci zaletavajo v prometne znake k za babami gledajo
<sterna> pa sm reku da ne vem kaksna je bla ta k je za njo en gledu, k ni mela bicikla
<sterna> ker js zenske gledam v grupo, ne v dele telesa
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu GNOME Becomes An Official Ubuntu Flavour  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/APNeW9UGeYw/ubuntu-gnome-becomes-official-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ??
<sterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BFEuX_zCIAAFTSF.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> sterna funny thing.. gledal sem za babo.. in skoču s kolesom na rdečo luč na prehodu.. in se kr naenkrat znajdem pri tekočem prometu pa ne vem kaj za vraga se dogaja :)
<CrazyLemon> sreča v nesreči je ta.. da ni pripeljal noben avto po najbližjem pasu.. :)
<sterna> cudak
<sterna> kako sploh vids razliko med moskim pa zensko pr 90 km/h?
<CrazyLemon> sterna čakal sem na prehodu :)
<sterna> aja
<CrazyLemon> in občudujem postavo.. in vidim zeleno luč (pri njej)
<sterna> js sm par ocarljivih in postavnih deklet impresioniral s stanjem na semaforju
<CrazyLemon> in kr skočim na cesto
<sterna> in pocasnim, elegantnim crashom ker sem pozabu ven potegnt clipe
<sterna> sej se niso hotle smejat, sam si niso mogle pomagat
<sterna> tok sm zabaven.
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581760_10152620356125652_1977987910_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> da faq.. odpru bom servis PCjev
<sterna> na kolesu?
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/lB01
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 13:28:39 | ScreenCloud
<CrazyLemon> sterna zakaj pa ne!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: popravljalec pc-jev na kolesu
<dz0ny> še dobr se sliš hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lej..za 100€/9.4gb bom še na monociklu to delal :)
<sterna> itak rabs sam en usb stick
<sterna> pa mal utrjene nohte namest sraufcigra
<CrazyLemon> pa baje je to firma zaračunala 70. letni babici
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja boota usb stick je včasih jeba, kaj veš
<dz0ny> tud 100€ se hitr opraviči, če to 8 ur dela
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seriously .. zagovarjaš tako ravnanje? da nisi ti to napisal račun :>
<dz0ny> sam to ti pa je račun, lol
<CrazyLemon> v komentarju je napisano da je Å¡lo 9.4gb iz particije C na D
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tista zaščita pa je plačljiva različica avasta
<dz0ny> kaj pa je zaščita osnovna
<dz0ny> zihr ja
<dz0ny> sem 100% da ni
<CrazyLemon> tko pravijo
<CrazyLemon> drugač si lahk v monitorju lahk preberete te teste
<CrazyLemon> </promo>
<dz0ny> un ddv ni obračunan pomeni da ni davčni zavezanec
<dz0ny> kar pomeni da ne more una avast plačat preko firme
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152620356125652&set=a.346414300651.339376.112787180651&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<dz0ny> ker za poslovanje z eu rabiš bit davčni zavezanec
<LorD_DDooM> V Monitorju je res fajn napisano glede servisov... 3/4 servisov so okrcal :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ker 3/4 servisov dejansko niso nič naredili glede podtaknjenega virusa :)
<CrazyLemon> zaračunali pa so :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol sej je mavsar lepo opisal. Tistih 96€ je ravno osnovno zavarovanje d:
<LorD_DDooM> Saj je vse napisano... tipček jih je malo potrolal, serviserji so bili pa vsi povrst nesposobni, ki so mislili da bo "easy target"
<dz0ny> btw a je kje članek online
<LorD_DDooM> Pomoje bo online ko izzide naslednja papirnata izdaja
<dz0ny> jaz servisiram samo žlahti, pa ponavadi dobim une 5 kilske čokolade ko stvar dela :)
<LorD_DDooM> jaz sem dal vsem mojim gor Ubuntu in sedaj imam mir. Ne morem verjet kakšna razlika je to, noben se ne pritožuje več.
<LorD_DDooM> Razen da se občasno kak Skype sesuje in kak .docx ne odpre pravilno
<dz0ny> to je tudi res sam "učijo" jih pa še vedno v win in potem nič ne vejo kje se kaj najde. Je pa sestrična povedala da OpenOffice tud v službi rabijo :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem bil konkretno presenečen kako hitro so moji pokapirali Unity in Ubuntu na splošno.
<dz0ny> s tem se tudi strinjam, v bistvu opažam to, da tisti ki nekje uporabljajo mac. Kmalu prestavijo svoja domača računala iz win na ubuntu
<dz0ny> Pač koncept je isti sam na levi imaš zagonsko vrstico
<LorD_DDooM> Z mac nimam izkušenj. Sem pa opazil, da manj vešči uporabniki načeloma nimajo nobenih problemov z Ubuntu/Unity
<dz0ny> v bistvu je logično če hočeš v win zagant picaso moraš trikrat kliknit(start, programi, google, picasa)
<dz0ny> v ubunut je pa takoj shotwell ob robu
<dz0ny> mat recimo uproablja samo brskalnik pa shotwell
<dz0ny> nč delat, bbl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Tomato: preusmeritev IP-ja na drug IP za vse naprave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39886/#p39886
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQlbtpihc3k
<Seniorita> Djelo brez vsega (slovenski western) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> epic
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s480x480/188888_348877181884814_2090419734_n.png
<dz0ny> hehe http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/all.svg
<zdobersek> lag much?
<dz0ny> postponed je malce preveč
<dz0ny> v bistvu je to očitno kr praksa http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/all.svg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3376
<Seniorita> The view from Gordon’s helmet | Raspberry Pi
<CrazyLemon> 75% off on l4d2 če koga zanima
<dz0ny> a tud za linux :)
<CrazyLemon> za vse je off
<dz0ny> ffs kdaj bodo to portal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tako dobrega na l4d2? :)
<dz0ny> coop je kul
<dz0ny> pa to da si lahko tud bad guy
<dz0ny> kot coop geš skozi isto štorijo kot single player
<CrazyLemon> a je tudi single player?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> to me edino zanima :D
<dz0ny> sam ni glih zgodbe
<dz0ny> bolj v smislu lej si edini preživeli (+ 3je npcji)
<dz0ny> ubij vse kar se premika
<CrazyLemon> sounds great to me :D
<CrazyLemon> a je kul orožje?
<CrazyLemon> assault rifle would be great :D
<dz0ny> mhm, sekira, asssult, pa kupuješ orožje in nadgradnje
<dz0ny> med igro
<dz0ny> oziroma pobiraš
<dz0ny> kupvanje je v mp
<CrazyLemon> kul..upam da bodo kmalu portal engine
<dz0ny> hec je ker so to prvo pokazal
<zdobersek> makes NULL sense
<dz0ny> NIL
<zdobersek> nul
<dz0ny> 0
<zdobersek> \0
<dz0ny> -1
<zdobersek> segfault, you lose.
<dz0ny> d:
<zdobersek> a je to kao ':P' ?
<lynxlynxlynx> avstralski
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek ooo dz0ny ooo lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<dz0ny> handy http://arr.ae/replicate-migrate-ubuntu-packages-apt-get/
<Seniorita> arraeReplicate or Migrate Ubuntu Packages with Apt-Get
<dz0ny> sasa84: zivjo
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo kako bi preštel celice v LO? :)
<dz0ny> =COUNT(prva,zadnja)
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> a tega ni
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sam en majhn trik je
<CrazyLemon> kaj če celica je prazna :)
<CrazyLemon> rad bi da mi Å¡teje sam celice ki imajo vrednost
<CrazyLemon> a se da pisat if stavke? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ne najdem načina za urejat te ukaze
<dz0ny> sej to ti Å¡teje
<dz0ny> mislim ne šreje ti če je celica prazna
<dz0ny> Å¡teje*
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer maš pa countif, ja
<CrazyLemon> ** Expression is faulty ** za tvoj COUNT dz0ny
<lynxlynxlynx> prva:zadnja
<dz0ny> =COUNT(B1:B43)
<dz0ny> ja sorry, sej maš čarovnika tist = stisneš
<CrazyLemon> vem
<CrazyLemon> sam counta ni not
<CrazyLemon> in tudi : pravi expression is faulty
<CrazyLemon> čist možno da ne podpira counta
<lynxlynxlynx> eh?
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway..ni tak big deal
<dz0ny> hm works for me
<dz0ny> samo zate testiral :)
<CrazyLemon> lynx & dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> za writer govorim :D
<CrazyLemon> ne spreadsheet :)
<dz0ny> a? kej pa maš tam celice?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma "calc"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny eno tabelo imam
<dz0ny> ja vstavi kot spreadsheet
<dz0ny> itak ti tabelo oblikuje kot katero drugo tabelo
<dz0ny> samo ob dvokliku ti odpre spreadsheet
<CrazyLemon> kul je tko kot je.. bom že preživel brez counta :)
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> si risal tabelo ?
<dz0ny> eh :d
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am.. lol ? :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..naklikal sem jo :>
<dz0ny> se vid da ste samo ut,duke, neki tretjega igral v tisti vaši gimanziji pri pouku informatike :>
<CrazyLemon> nisem hodu na gimnazijo
<CrazyLemon> in na informatiki smo se učili slepo desetprstno tipkanje
<CrazyLemon> ter pisanje raznih dokumentov :)
<CrazyLemon> pa če se prav spomnem tudi access je bil vmes
<zdobersek> edino LO niste odprl nikoli ... ahjej
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME 3.8 To Ship With Reworked Folder Icons  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7P2V8zgWfGQ/gnome-38-to-ship-with-reworked-folder.html
<lynxlynxlynx> wow, radeon se je zjokal
<lynxlynxlynx> pri catalystu se mi Å¡e ni zgodilo
<dz0ny> sudo mount -o user=guest,ro,sec=none -t cifs //Shramba/Glasba /mnt/glasba/
<dz0ny> a kdo pozna cifs
<dz0ny> torej samba share mountant v local mapo
<dz0ny> jaz dobim mount error(13): Permission denied
<dz0ny> če dam pa sudo smbclient -d 3 //Shramba/Glasba
<dz0ny> pa čisto lepo dela
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-12
<dz0ny> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<miha> dan
<sterna> moin
<zdobersek> dez
<sterna> kr kul je ta dez
<sterna> toplo je
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/44101283
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Orle-Z near | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o26Eks801oc
<Seniorita> Internet Scamming in Ghana - YouTube
<zdobersek> pedophile convention na RTVSLO2
<dz0ny> haha lol, mi ni bilo jasno kaj s tem misliš, pa grem pogledat na rtvslo2 pa vidim prenos z Rima.
<sterna> kko ti pa loh ni jasno
<dz0ny> ignoriram tv, sploh si nisem predstavljal da bi nacionalna tv to prenašala
<sterna> ja ne
<sterna> sej js tut nimam tv
<sterna> sam pac pedocon je valda neki u zvezi s tipi v roza kiklah
<dz0ny> sterna: ja sem zadnjič prebral na hn https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5298448
<Seniorita> Wow, they've definitely gone on a spam-killing spree recently. Following that sc... | Hacker News
<dz0ny> † makes sense now
<sterna> mhm
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Updates Nautilus, Update Tool Icons  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mcVasYeRk74/ubuntu-13-04-updates-nautilus-update-tool-icons
<kekeke> kaj se kej dogaja doma
<lynxlynxlynx> clusterfuck doh
<dz0ny> nč pametnega
<dz0ny> kekeke: a vaje v primeru jederskega napada ste že imeli, pri vas?
<sterna> a nimajo to vsak dan
<kekeke> nope
<sterna> weird
<kekeke> nben ne jemle resno tega
<kekeke> niti pogovarjajo se ne o tem
<sterna> japonci so ful dalec pa majo celade skos pr seb
<sterna> vi pa cist neresni
<sterna> http://us3.na.apcdn.com/full/97262.jpg
<kekeke> ma sej tle je tud vse živo prpravlen sam vsi vejo da DPRK blefira
<sterna> ja sej ubistvu je vse strah sam tega da mogoce oni ne vejo cist dobr da blefirajo :)
<kekeke> kdo "oni"
<sterna> dear leader mit freunden
<kekeke> meh lani so grozil da bojo upepelil pol seula
<CrazyLemon> dokler si na tapravi polovici...btk
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> pr MAD ni prave polovice
<dz0ny> sam bunker
<kekeke> lel nč ne bojo nardil
<sterna> also it's not MAD
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBaHPND2QJg
<Seniorita> Som Sabadell flashmob - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> proper flashmob
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> mal bl elaborate kokr lamerski
<CrazyLemon> ne gre se za to da je elaborate..ampak da je fckin' epic :)
<sterna> kko epic ce je simfonija
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df9RmhEc2Yo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> BriTANick - The Sleepover - YouTube
<frojnd> To je standard, da ko kupis app prek google playa, recimo titanium backup pro pise cena: 4.94$, ko dejansko zelim izvesti nakup se cena spremeni v 6.58$ pac avtomatsko converta v evre....?
<dz0ny> hm meni piše 4.99€ mogoče imaš kakšno foro z kartico
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec#Why_Not_Wayland_.2BAC8_Weston.3F
<frojnd> dz0ny: daj probaj izvest nakup
<frojnd> me zanima, ce ti kaj dvigne ceno ali ne
<frojnd> saj ne ga dejansko izvest...
<dz0ny> ja sej 4,99€ preden klikem chechkout
<frojnd> kartica je visa electron
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> 4.99$
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj si hotel povedat
<dz0ny> a to da bo mir imel x protocol IPC converter
<dz0ny> An outer-shell together with a frontend-firewall that allow us to port our display server to arbitrary graphics stacks and bind it to multiple protocols.
<dz0ny> če jih jaz prav berem so si pustil dokaj odprte roke kaj bodo počeli z mir
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z13nxl4xepf5wppwa04cexyr0q35chahgzk0k
<Seniorita> Google+
<dz0ny> o miru na siroko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ubistvu sm hotu lih ta link z g+ skopirat
<CrazyLemon> pa je očitno bil tist v clipboardu
<CrazyLemon> če pa bereš komentarje spodaj pa je več ali manj redhat vs canonical ..bl mal pa mir :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1246
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Let’s go faster while preserving what works best
<dz0ny> ma kdo arch?
<dz0ny> oziroma zakaj ga ne met
<dhbiker> sem mel
<dhbiker> zakaj ga ne met.... systemD je meh.. zajebaval je vsaj mene... package breakages... AUR paketi so tak tak... če hočeš kaj ekstra posebnega met običajno iz AUR inštaliraš (good luck with that)...
<dhbiker> tak na hitro
<dz0ny> k bom to prvo za media server sprobal, kjer je itak sam samba gor pa razni python appi
<dhbiker> aja potem nebo kaj problemov najverjetneje
<dhbiker> aja pa njihov wiki zna bit zastarel... samo en mali warning ;)
<dz0ny> crazylemon ti si koper?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..js sm slovenija
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ozje podrocje obala
<dz0ny> se ozje?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am.. wat? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj te zanima ..pa ti povem
<sasa84> zanima ga, če ti je kia zarjavela v tej zimi :P
<CrazyLemon> ni to chevrolet da bi zarjavela :>
<dz0ny> ne zanima me ce so vam povecali komunalno za 114% al sam trollajo
<dz0ny> po tv
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny so..za 2€
<CrazyLemon> z 6,xx na 8,xx
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vam ze racunajo dezevnico?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol? :)
<dz0ny> se jim ne splaca :)
<sasa84> haha :)
<dz0ny> drugaca pa ja to se pride
<dz0ny> kot vodovarstveni dodatek
<dz0ny> tle nas bodoncist fental s tem, aka 30€ na mesec samo zato ker smo na takem podrocju
<dz0ny> v lj gre pa kanalizacija v ljubljanco wtf
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa v badaševico in nato v morje :D
<dz0ny> no pa pr vas tud
<yang> http://betsofbitco.in/item?id=1232
<Seniorita> Bets of Bitcoin
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Announcing the first Ubuntu SDK days  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J7isqbotMsk/announcing-the-first-ubuntu-sdk-days
<dz0ny> NE bom bil negativc, samo Gwibber QML, omg.
<zdobersek> BigWhale: justify!
<sterna> BigWhale: align left!
<dz0ny> A ni lažje poimenovat Chat?
<BigWhale> Wat?
<sterna> ja un je reku justify
<sterna> men je pa bl vsec ce je desn rob besedila bl ragged
<zdobersek> cak cak, dz0ny, to je ime appa?
<dz0ny> jp
<zdobersek> whut
<dz0ny> Friends app pa gwibber app
<BigWhale> dz0ny, Gwibber ni instant messaging client.
<dz0ny> vem Twitter client wannabe
<dz0ny> mislim stari,
<zdobersek> whoa ...
<dz0ny> ta nov pa Å¡e ne vemo :)
<dz0ny> oziroma veš, če delaš na njemu
<sterna> kok sm vesel da sm digitalni klosar
<BigWhale> Tud tanov ne bo IM client. :)
<sterna> izlocen iz teh socialnih omrezij
<BigWhale> Pa ne delam na njem trenutno.
<sterna> ko bom velik bom pa puscavnik
<sterna> tko k RMS
<BigWhale> mam prevec dela s Kazamom
<sterna> k po mailu surfa web
<BigWhale> lihkar mi je en prjavu bug, da mu de dela area selection, ce izmere Romunscino
<dz0ny> sterna: lej lahko reče da skoz heka web :)
<BigWhale> ce ma English, pa dela ok ...
<dz0ny> BigWhale: ja to res nebi smelo met veze
<dz0ny> razen tega da ima verjetno drugo besedilo.
<sterna> verjetn se v romunscini null character izgovori kot "ae"
<sterna> in ga uporablajo
<BigWhale> Ja lih gruntam, ce se kje na kak widget sklicujem po imenu, pa ga po nesrec se prevedem
<yang> uporablja kdo joomlo
<sterna> yang: upejmo da ne
<dz0ny> yang: vzdržujem...
<yang> mam neko narocila za narest v joomli
<yang> dz0ny: msg
<dz0ny> lol K2 brings the good parts from Drupal and Wordpress into Joomla! Zakaj potem nebi uproabil WP al pa Drupal direktno, joj logike
<CrazyLemon> because joomla is better!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> hec je ker ne vejo da sploh joomle ne uporabljajo
<dz0ny> ampak en plugin ki bazira na joomli tolk da ma dostop do baze :)
<dz0ny> vse ostalo je pa reinventing the wheel
<dz0ny> pa zato ker je več izobraževanj na temo joomle, nič pa na wp
<dz0ny> a keko je kaj postavil za wp al ni
<CrazyLemon> jah dz0ny ..organiziraj kako predavanje na temo WP
<CrazyLemon> pa hekosa lahk še povabiš :)
<dz0ny> ah hekos od kej men keko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko smo že pri wp..lazy load yay or nay? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sovražim tvoj crappad :)
<dz0ny> what is crappad
<zdobersek> vsaj plugin je fixan.
<CrazyLemon> your trolling skillz are much better than your fixing skillz
<dz0ny> lej ko me ignorira...
<CrazyLemon> nč ne ignoriram..sam ne razumem te kaj pišeš :)
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> ah hekos od kej men keko
<CrazyLemon> še korejca bi več razumel kot 'ah hekos od kej men keko' :D
<dz0ny> aja kej == kje, pač narečje uleti
<CrazyLemon> in keko ?
<dz0ny> mislil sem da je keko > hekos
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu kdo je večji :D
<CrazyLemon> sam keko ne vzdržuje sl.wordpress.org .. hekos pa :)
<dz0ny> kaj hočeš ti z lazy load, pri js al php
<CrazyLemon> pri wp :D
<CrazyLemon> včasih je ogromno slik na prvi strani
<CrazyLemon> pa kr neki časa loada
<CrazyLemon> pa sm razmišljal mal o lazy loadu
<CrazyLemon> če se splača dat ali ne
<CrazyLemon> a lazy load dela sam na slikah ali tudi na videih? :)
<dz0ny> a na ubuntu.si?
<dz0ny> na video ne dela, ker za to youtube poskrbi (če gre za youtube), na custom je pa odvisno kako nastaviš in od brskalnika
<dz0ny> applovi hočejo inerakcijo preden karkoli nalagajo,
<dz0ny> se pa naloži header video kodeka...
<dz0ny> sam ubuntu si res nima nekih težkih slik.
<dz0ny> torej veliko pa v orginalni velikosti, wp jih sam zmanjaša tako kot imaš nastaljven pod media size
<dz0ny> al pa z funkcijo :)
<CrazyLemon> odvisno ..trenutno so tri ali 4.. kar res ni veliko
<CrazyLemon> ampak včasih je pa cela stran sam slike
<CrazyLemon> (takrat ko js pišem novico)
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Extra Games Added to Humble Bundle with Android 5  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tmQHJ1Z0Ph8/extra-games-added-to-humble-bundle-with-android-5
<dz0ny> to je bolj problem za tablice, telefone
<zdobersek> (07:13:07 PM) CrazyLemon: ampak včasih je pa cela stran sam slike
<zdobersek> (07:13:12 PM) CrazyLemon: (takrat ko js pišem novico)
<zdobersek> THE quality!
<zdobersek> OTOH, dz0ny, kaj ves kaksne slike se limun gor deva
<dz0ny> d: ne resno ipad1 se ob obisku mashable skoraj vedno zruši
<dz0ny> safari...
<dz0ny> ubuntu.si preživi
<zdobersek> zarad cesa tocno se zrusi?
<dz0ny> javascript heap
<dz0ny> gre do 100mb, ipad ma pa 256mb rama
<dz0ny> in če maš kak drug app še odprt ga sistem pa č zapre ker misli da je memory leak
<dz0ny> sploh single page apps so mora
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/5990167/nasa-ancient-life-could-have-survived-on-mars-updating
<Seniorita> NASA: Ancient Life Could Have Survived on Mars
<dz0ny> potem pa  Those Prothean ruins should be turning up any day now...
<zdobersek> pa 'What wonderful news for Scientology'
<dz0ny> gee http://kotaku.com/5990086/in-china-some-kids-held-a-french-fry-eating-battle-to-relieve-stress #theonion material
<Seniorita> In China, Some Kids Held a French Fry Eating Battle to Relieve Stress
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj boš ti pokazal svoj quality
<dz0ny> uporablja kdo trello?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jeden tah
<zdobersek> tag*
<sterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> o sterna
<polz> kdo mej iskow?
<Sky[x]> postnina iz uk amazona je 25 funtov  za knjige?
<sterna> dost bolne postnine znajo bit ja
<Sky[x]> zanimivo da slovenije ni na tem spisku
<Sky[x]> Eligible European Destinations
<Sky[x]> (Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Andorra, Finland, Gibraltar, Greece, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Liechtenstein, Norway, Portugal, San Marino, Spain, Sweden, Vatican city and Poland.)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: probej book depository
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1759-1: Puppet vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1759-1/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ubuntu.si uporablja trello :)
<dz0ny_> aja :) No ipad app so izdal, for free
<sterna> kdo?
<sterna> drugac trello je ze skos for free za vse zivo
<dz0ny_> ja, ipad app so dal danes ven
<dz0ny_> prej je bila samo iphone, varjanta
<sterna> men pa zlo lepo dela na nexus 7
<sterna> nc
<sterna> sibam domov
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> no ja se u trello napisem kva sm koncou :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, +1... tale book depository ma verjetn najcenej knjige
<zdobersek> sasa84: plus brezplacna postnina
<zdobersek> ce kej narocam od knjig jih preferiram
<zdobersek> lahko noc!
<sasa84> men je kolegica to priporočila
<sasa84> nočjo zdobi :)
<dz0ny_> če koga zanima https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy/issues/336
<Seniorita> Remote media library backend · Issue #336 · mopidy/mopidy · GitHub
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1760-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1760-1/
<dz0ny_> http://browserfame.com/1164/acer-c710-2055-chromebook
<Seniorita> Acer C710-2055 Chromebook
<lynxlynxlynx> lih iščem nov laptop
<lynxlynxlynx> itak še vedno nikjer ne moreš iskat po rpm
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1758-2: Thunderbird vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1758-2/
<zdobersek> ... earlay in the morning!
<sterna> relay in the morning?
<sterna> orle, orle in the morning.
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyPuey-1Jw
<Seniorita> Drunken Sailer - Irish Rovers - YouTube
<dz0ny_> jutro
<zdobersek> je res!
<lupastro> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<dz0ny_> zdobersek grumpy much?
<zdobersek> dans ste pa kr zgodnji
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: sploh ne!
<zdobersek> ne, res ne.
<Sky[x]> jutro
<CrazyLemon> ne gumpy much ampak grumpy always
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: +v maybe?
<_XeN_> hi everybody
<_XeN_> can I ask you something about Slovenia?
<sterna> it's not generally polite to ask if you can ask on irc
<sterna> just ask the question
<_XeN_> Now I'm Italy and I'm supposed to go to Celje
<_XeN_> could you tell me how to reach that city from Ljubljana?
<sterna> how are you travelling?
<sterna> traveling even
<_XeN_> I think by bus
<sterna> if you're arriving to ljubljana by bus you'll arrive at the bus station
<sterna> you can get a bus to celje from there
<sterna> http://www.ap-ljubljana.si/vozni_red/eng/VR3.php
<Seniorita> Vozni red
<_XeN_> you mean Avtobusna postaja ljubljana, don't you?
<sterna> oh great
<sterna> yes
<sterna> http://www.ap-ljubljana.si/vozni_red/eng/VR2.php?DATUM=13.03.2013&VSTOP_IME=ljubljana&IZSTOP_IME=celje
<Seniorita> Vozni red
<sterna> you can use this
<sterna> just click search
<_XeN_> Is Avtobusna postaja  near to Zelezniska postaja ?
<sterna> and you'll get departure times
<sterna> yes, it's like in the same square
<sterna> 50 metres from one building to the other
<_XeN_> very well
<zdobersek> you can also use train to get to Celje
<_XeN_> yeah
<zdobersek> I'm pretty sure it'll be cheaper as well
<sterna> _XeN_: http://www.burger.si/Ljubljana/2007/21_Ljubljana.html
<Seniorita> Kulturni projekt MASKE V MESTU. Kulturni projekt MASKE V MESTU (Parodija na sklep urada informacijskega pooblaščenca leta 2011.)
<sterna> _XeN_: the big yellow building is the train station
<_XeN_> nice site
<_XeN_> :)
<sterna> and the building to the left of it and between the two streets is the bus station building
<sterna> but yes, the train might be cheaper
<_XeN_> anyway, I tried to visit slovenian rail  web site but it's difficult for me
<sterna> let me try
<_XeN_> thank you so much
<sterna> http://www.slo-zeleznice.si/sl/potniki/slovenija/vozni-redi/vozni-red-s-cenikom?entrystation=42300&via=-1&exitstation=43100&date=13.3.2013
<Seniorita> Vozni red s cenikom - Slovenske železnice d.o.o.
<sterna> oh
<sterna> _XeN_: http://www.slo-zeleznice.si/en/passengers/slovenia/timetable/timetable-with-prices?entrystation=42300&via=-1&exitstation=43100&date=13.3.2013
<Seniorita> Timetable with prices - Slovenske železnice d.o.o.
<sterna> this one is in english
<sterna> you can change the date to whenever you're traveling
<_XeN_> sorry but I can't read prices
<sterna> normal fare is apparently 6.60 or 12 euros depending on the train
<sterna> the express gets there in an hour and the local train in an hour and a half
<_XeN_> good
<sterna> you can go first class with the express and it's a bit over 17 euros and i think they may have power sockets and wifi
<sterna> but i'm not certain
<_XeN_> and could you tell me the best way to rent a house there in celje?
<sterna> huh
<sterna> when are you getting here?
<zdobersek> a full-blown apartment or just a hotel/hostel?
<sterna> an entire house?
<_XeN_> I'm supposed to stay there for about 6 months
<_XeN_> so i think i will need an apartment or something like that
<sterna> it usually takes a couple of weeks to set that up
<yang> _XeN_: try www.airbnb.com
<yang> _XeN_: you can rent per day/week/month there
<sterna> you can go to nepremicnine.net but i don't think they have an english interface
<sterna> oh
<sterna> they do
<sterna> http://www.realestate-slovenia.info/
<Seniorita> :: REAL ESTATE :: REALESTATE-SLOVENIA.info :: Slovenia ::
<sterna> http://www.realestate-slovenia.info/nepremicnine.html?id_regije=5
<sterna> then you select for rent and whatever you want to rent
<sterna> and you get a list of matching offers
<_XeN_> nice thank you very much
<_XeN_> Any of you huys comes from celje?
<sterna> i don't know if anyone here does but i know a couple of people from celje
<zdobersek> I do
<sterna> and i've been through celje quite often
<zdobersek> I'm not in the real estate market though so can't really help you there :>
<_XeN_> zdobersek: dont' worry :)  but could you tell me something about that city?
<yang> _XeN_: the best way to get something temporarily is prolly from a website like AIRBNB, then from there on you can move into a more serious local agency market, like sterna suggested to you. Airbnb even offers options to check where you have additionals in the apartment, like Internet, Wi-FI, etc.
<zdobersek> _XeN_: a nice city with rich history, not the most vivid community and no ecstatic night life, but the city is far from dead
<zdobersek> other than that it basically boils down to what matters for you (in the sense of recreation and lifestyle)
<_XeN_> zdobersek: are there many university-students? What about the transport?
<_XeN_> Are there many gyms? Do many people speak English or am I supposed to speak Slovene too?
<lynxlynxlynx> point and wave
<zdobersek> _XeN_: not really, Celje is not really an university center (compared to Ljubljana where there's students everywhere)
<zdobersek> there's plenty of gyms to choose from, people (especially younger ones) tend to speak English
<_XeN_> good
<_XeN_> I'm trying to learn a bit of Slovene but it's quite difficult
<sterna> yeah
<sterna> i have two coworkers from the states and one from russia
<sterna> they're having a hard time, too
<_XeN_> I can only say few word
<_XeN_> such as dobro jutro o nasvidenie
<sterna> i think enough people speak basic english
<sterna> you're not going to starve to death :)
<sterna> and you'll learn quickly if you'll live here
<_XeN_> obviously :)
<_XeN_> But I'd like to get integrated the best I can
<yang> _XeN_: out of curiousity why did you decide to live in Slovenia ?
<sterna> and why celje? :)
<_XeN_> There's a university european program
<_XeN_> sending me there
<sterna> where are you from?
<_XeN_> Italy
<sterna> which school is in celje?
<sterna> that you're going to be visiting
<yang> _XeN_: just listening to Toto Cutugno ATM :)
<_XeN_> gotta go
<sasa84_> lol yang :)
<_XeN_> se you in 30 min
<sterna> srecno
<sasa84_> bye _XeN_
<sasa84_> model gre v ce študirat? swašta
<yang> sasa84_: zelis kopijo (.zip) ? :)
<sasa84_> yang, a tota? :)
<yang> ja
<yang> no sej ti obvladas torrente, sem jo naredu za prjatle, k ne obvladajo tega
<sasa84_> yang, jaz sem ostala pr insieme :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> no mogoce se komu drugemu prav pride v4.si/Toto_Cotugno-Greatest_Hits.zip
<sasa84_> ajaaaa, io sono l'italianooooo :D
<zdobersek> sasa84_: jelly much?!
<sasa84_> zdobersek, nou nou
<yang> evo zdej Insieme
<yang> :)
<yang> evo kaj je ratal iz Evrope *sigh*
<yang> Italjani bezijo k nam
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> in rusi...
<zdobersek> ma muricans
<yang> rusi bodo vse ta boljse place pokupli
<sterna> nah
<sterna> ne bodo
<yang> za njimi pa pridejo arabci in kitajci
<sterna> tudze necemo, svoje nedamo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fix plugin maybe? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: porque?
<_XeN_> here I am again
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek because its broken? :)
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek a mogoče veš zakaj mi ubuntu ob povezavi na eduroam samodejno izpolni username pa geslo? s kje pobere geslo ..username verjetno najde v certifikatu ki je na disku.. samo še to nism zihr
<zdobersek> iz keyringa?
<CrazyLemon> maybe..ampak zakaj me pol noče povezat na eduroam :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Pulseaudio With Built-In System-Wide Equalizer In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3kvWqEJIWTU/install-pulseaudio-with-built-in-system.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: silly-op-not-giving-v+-to-zdobersek filter?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, noče te povezat zto, k si prej brskou po p*rn site-ih
<sasa84_> :S
<sasa84_> Smellylemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ joke is on you.. ker nisem Å¡e bil povezan na eduroam
<CrazyLemon> ever
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> ti pa priporočam... torrente hitr dol vleče :P
<sasa84_> nism mogla verjet, d je film lohk prej kt v 10min dol :P
<roxxxxxx> oj ce mam win in ubuntu.. in formatiram win7 bom imel probleme z bootom?
<CrazyLemon> če si pravilno namestil.. ne boš imel problemov.. in če boš res formatiral samo win7 :)
<roxxxxxx> ce sem pravilno namestil kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu in win in ne wubi
<dz0ny> roxxxxxx: predvidevam da "formatiram" win7 misliš da zbrišeš win7 z diska?
<roxxxxxx> aha super
<roxxxxxx> zbrisem in se enkrat upisem
<dz0ny> potem ne boš imel problemov, razen če si namestil prek wubi, torej si namestitev zagnal z windows sistema..
<roxxxxxx> ne ni wubi ne
<roxxxxxx> super hvala pol :)
<dz0ny> aja pa ko pobrišeš poženi update-grub, da ti ne bo kazalo več win7 ob izbiri boota
<roxxxxxx> hm.. na boot hocem da mi prikze tako ubuntu kot win7 ko ga bom reinstaliraw..
<roxxxxxx> aha sem rzumel
<dz0ny> potem boš moral popravit grub v vsakem primeru
<dz0ny> ker win7 prepišejo grub
<dz0ny> in en moreš več bootat v ubuntu
<roxxxxxx> aha kot zbrisem win7 grem v ubuntu in dam update- grub
<dz0ny> recimo, samo ti hočeš reinstall win7 a ne?
<roxxxxxx> ja
<dz0ny> če boš to storil win7 namestiev pobriše zagonski sektor diska, in ti več ne pokaže izbire kaj želiš zagnat
<dz0ny> moraš zagnati live usb/cd
<dz0ny> na njemu je program boot-fixer
<dz0ny> ki ti spet omogoči da botoš oboje tako win7 kot ubuntu
<dz0ny> bootaš
<dz0ny> simpl povedano win7 ob namestitvi zjebejo vse
<dz0ny> :)
<roxxxxxx> aha.. ko reinstal win7 dam ta cd
<roxxxxxx> kateri je ta cd?
<roxxxxxx> ob win od ubuntuž?
<dz0ny> ubuntu
<dz0ny> na ubuntu cdju
<dz0ny> sec
<dz0ny> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Seniorita> Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<dz0ny> malo kolobocij je s tem...
<roxxxxxx> aha ok ne zgleda tako tezko
<roxxxxxx> hvala
<yang> evo pticka na dimniku
<yang> http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=stream1&hpt=hp_t1?sr=fbmain
<Seniorita> CNN.com Live
<kekeke> dz0ny mogoče veš a se da v android emulatorju vpisat IMEI da ti simulira sim kartico
<dz0ny> baje da moraš patcaht emulator
<dz0ny> patchat*
<kekeke> blah, thought so
<kekeke> men kr naenkrat ne bere več sim kartic mobitel
<dz0ny> ne dovolijo ker lahko simuliraš nakupe pa to :)
<kekeke> ah
<dz0ny> očisti z šnpsem sim pa kontakte :)
<dz0ny> oziroma razkužilnim alkoholom :)
<kekeke> nevem če je to ker je bla skos notr in kr naenkrat nehala delat
<kekeke> pismo nimam nbenga alkohola tle
<kekeke> no ja razn soju :D
<dz0ny> rižev?
<dz0ny> al bambus
<dz0ny> al kaj že majo korejci
<kekeke> riž riž
<kekeke> sicer pa baje dans izide Galaxy S4 ne?
<kekeke> vsaj tko je pisal na enih sajtih
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bo vedu :)
<kekeke> CrazyLemon share your wisdom with us
<kekeke> klinc nč ne pomaga tud če spucam kontakte pa simko
<kekeke> pomoje je vmesnik skurjen
<dhbiker> 14.3
<dhbiker> je S4 reveal
<stupidBYdefault> čer vsem
<dhbiker> heh kaki nick xD
<stupidBYdefault> a se morda da komu d malo pomagat?
<stupidBYdefault> kaki?
<stupidBYdefault> iskren?
<stupidBYdefault> :P
<dhbiker> recimo :D
<stupidBYdefault> sem total laik, tako da.. si ga lahko privoščim
<stupidBYdefault> :D
<stupidBYdefault> am.. a je normalno, da mi update manager pravi:
<stupidBYdefault> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<stupidBYdefault> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<dz0ny> steam?
<stupidBYdefault> chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg libnm-gtk-common libnm-gtk0 network-manager-gnome
<dz0ny> hm tole bi mroalo bit ok
<stupidBYdefault> hy, dzOny, kako?
<dz0ny> moralo*
<yang> Habamus Papa
<dz0ny> pastebinaš celotno zadevo, tam nekje vmes je id ključa
<dz0ny> tega uvoziš in je potem mir
<dz0ny> uu http://a.wholelottanothing.org/2013/03/the-veronica-mars-kickstarter-is-going-to-be-a-huge-success.html
<Seniorita> A Whole Lotta Nothing: The Veronica Mars Kickstarter is going to be a huge success
<dz0ny> at dearest marshmallows... I sold my soul :)
<stupidBYdefault> bu?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. a je normalno, da mi update manager pravi:
<stupidBYdefault> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<stupidBYdefault> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<stupidBYdefault> chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg libnm-gtk-common libnm-gtk0 network-manager-gnome
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<sterna> normalno je ja
<sterna> chromium je od googla, zanj ubuntu ne more jamčit
<dz0ny> chromium ne builda google ampak canonical, tako da tisto nebi smelo pisat
<stupidBYdefault> he he he.. meni vse rata.. :)
<stupidBYdefault> je kritično?
<dz0ny> ne
<stupidBYdefault> pa bodo drugi update-i posodobljeni?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> sej ti pravim da poglej kateri ključ manjka
<dz0ny> pastebinaj cel log...
<dz0ny> pa ti povem(o) ukaz
<stupidBYdefault> ? to je bilo meni mišljeno??
<dz0ny> yes
<stupidBYdefault> am.. paste ka? kam?
<stupidBYdefault> fuck.. sorry
<dz0ny> pastebin
<sterna> v konzolo napisi apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<sterna> in napisi kateri paket je podpisan z neznanimi kljuci
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ apt-get update
<stupidBYdefault> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<stupidBYdefault> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<stupidBYdefault> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<stupidBYdefault> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<sterna> ja ne mors tko
<sterna> sudo
<stupidBYdefault> o, hy sterna
<sterna> zdravo
<stupidBYdefault> sterna?
<sterna> m?
<stupidBYdefault> gužva danes
<stupidBYdefault> :D
<stupidBYdefault> saj pravim, da se laik, sterna, prosim, ne se jezit..
<stupidBYdefault> sudo dam spredaj?
<stupidBYdefault> aha, je Å¡lo..
<sterna> sej se ne jezim
<sterna> pejstni kar izpise upgrade
<stupidBYdefault> delovalo je tako
<sterna> a kr skoz je slo?
<sterna> funny
<stupidBYdefault> ja... najprej sem dal update..
<stupidBYdefault> čakam, da konča..
<sterna> aha
<sterna> ne update je ok ce konca
<sterna> se
<sterna> sudo apt-get upgrade
<sterna> moras
<stupidBYdefault> se še prvo ni končalo
<stupidBYdefault> hvala
<stupidBYdefault> kako pa to, da se je root spremenil v sudo?
<sterna> ha?
<stupidBYdefault> spomnim se stare GNOME verzije.. si moral z live cd-a napisat dvakrat root
<sterna> nc ne vem
<stupidBYdefault> PClinuxOS je bila verzija..
<CrazyLemon> kekeke jutri bo event.. 00.00 GMT +1
<stupidBYdefault> ali pa sem jaz imel samo do nekih butastih verzij dostop
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<kekeke> CrazyLemon eh pol zastojn čakam, tle je že jutr :P
<stupidBYdefault> zdravo CrazyLemon
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorine_absorption_dating <-- woah, samo v eng in slo
<Seniorita> Fluorine absorption dating - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> lp stupidBYdefault
<CrazyLemon> kekeke haha :)
<stupidBYdefault> te pa ni to čez 14 dni??
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: kasne zmenkarije pa so to?
<CrazyLemon> fosilne zmenkarije :D
<kekeke> CrazyLemon kolk pa bo koštal tole a se kej ve
<CrazyLemon> kekeke cheap ne bo
<kekeke> si mislm ja
<CrazyLemon> po moje bo cena taka kot pri htc one
<CrazyLemon> kateri je f'in awesome :)
<stupidBYdefault> mimogrede.. jaz sem moral ročno stisniti update.. in se spet vse nalaga..
<kekeke> standardnih $650 v US in €650 v EU torej
<stupidBYdefault> 30 MB.. hjoj.. bo trajalo..
<stupidBYdefault> 1h minimalno
<CrazyLemon> kekeke tako nekako ja
<CrazyLemon> v sloveniji torej okrog 750
<kekeke> in tle dol najverjetneje 1 miljon ₩ :D
<kekeke> uf ne to je premal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1761-1: PHP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1761-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity 2D Updates in Precise  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0kIA4glPBnQ/unity-2d-updates-in-precise
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 Daily Images Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/b86pq5xFrw4/ubuntu-gnome-1304-daily-images.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kali.org/
<Seniorita> Kali Linux
<zdobersek> lmao http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/13/porn-site-breaks-down-searches-by-country-surprising-no-one/
<Seniorita> Porn Site Breaks Down Searches By Country, Surprising No One | TechCrunch
<dz0ny> http://factsandchicks.com/post/12290176204#_=_
<Seniorita> Facts and Chicks
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://factsandchicks.com/post/44639169945/drukpa-kunley-was-a-buddhist-monk-who-promised
<Seniorita> Facts and Chicks • Drukpa Kunley was a Buddhist Monk who promised...
<sasa84> kaj zdej miške
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Asterx: Samba dostop do zaklenjene mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39887/#p39887
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-14
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Samba dostop do zaklenjene mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39888/#p39888
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek haha..flaming thunderbolt + kate upton == win win :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link?
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://factsandchicks.com/post/44639169945/drukpa-kunley-was-a-buddhist-monk-who-promised
<Seniorita> Facts and Chicks • Drukpa Kunley was a Buddhist Monk who promised...
<zdobersek> he
<sasa84> zdobersek, bod Å¡e ti guru ;)
<zdobersek> kad izvucem pitona ...
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> oh zdobersek ...
<sasa84> verjamem...to je zarad kavice a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> ta zdobersek taprav cefur ratal..js ne vem kaj se dogaja v celju
<sterna> taljani se seljo not
<sasa84> sterna, LOL :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/google-zacel-z-umikom-aplikacij-za-blokiranje-reklam-na-telefonih/
<Seniorita> Monitor - novice - Google za�el z umikom aplikacij za blokiranje reklam na telefonih (14.03.2013)
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Asterx: Re: Samba dostop do zaklenjene mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39889/#p39889
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Glovebox Adds Ubuntu Touch Launcher to Android Phones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-6N2etIhepY/glovebox-adds-ubuntu-touch-launcher-to-android-phones
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/14/4102924/galaxy-s4-video-leak
<Seniorita> Leaked videos show Galaxy S 4 SmartPause, eye tracking, and new lock screen | The Verge
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1762-1: APT vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1762-1/
<miha> sasa84_: kako zadovoljna s papežem?
<lynxlynxlynx> 23. We may also terminate or suspend our services or any part of our services, for all users or for groups of users, at any time and for any reason or no reason.
<lynxlynxlynx> great >>
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: who?
<CrazyLemon> a je to povezano z vatikanom? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> eula od mege
<lynxlynxlynx> in potem ponujajo še plačljive pakete
<zdobersek> banda.
<zdobersek> torej ... kaj namesto google readerja?
<CrazyLemon> ppl say feedly
<zdobersek> feedly koristi google reader kot backend, ne?
<CrazyLemon> jp..ampak bodo pa spisali svoj backend
<zdobersek> newsblend je overloaded
<CrazyLemon> Google announced today that they will be shutting down Google Reader. This is something we have been expecting for some time: We have been working on a project called Normandy which is a feedly clone of the Google Reader API – running on Google App Engine. When Google Reader shuts down, feedly will seamlessly transition to the Normandy back end. So if you are a Google Reader user and using feedly, you are covered: the transi
<CrazyLemon> tion will be seamless.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ownCloud 5 Released With New Design, Other Important Improvements (Personal, Open Source Cloud Server Tool)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IBYIs-C4bIU/owncloud-5-released-with-new-design.html
<CrazyLemon> lol..srbi v psychu :D
<sterna> ja no
<sterna> toj ta papez
<sterna> Two weeks of no pope: baby cured of HIV, breath test for cancer, salt water found on moon of Jupiter. Day one with pope: Google Reader dies.
<CrazyLemon> hm.. nism bral glede breath testa ter salt water
<dz0ny> Seniorita: * Fix for 3rd party apps dropping the database, fun stuff
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi..feedly je fckin awesome :)
<zdobersek> lep je, ja
<CrazyLemon> sicer je mal tricky če želiš dodat custom RSS (takega ki ga search ne najde) ampak je res kul
<CrazyLemon> ni mi tudi všeč da moraš dvakrat kliknit da prideš do novice
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3UJWLDlpsvM
<Seniorita> Ubuntu SDK Days - Intro - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YhoDG6_fQMg
<Seniorita> Citroën White Smoke - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<zdobersek> lmao http://tinybytes.me/misc/12-awesome-facts-about-coffee?pid=95938&utm_source=mylikes&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ml&utm_term=24216448
<Seniorita> It used to be custom in Turkey that if a husband did not provide his wife with coffee, it was grounds for divorce - 12 Awesome Facts About Coffee
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwc4sn_RYZk qml + javascript
<Seniorita> Mario Mockup || Lag is due to Gstreamer - YouTube
<stupidBYdefault> dela! preko androida tu... zdravo vsem :)
<sterna> zdravo
<stupidBYdefault> pozdravljena, sterna kako?
<stupidBYdefaultH> sterna? kaj dela ta chat enako kot stari irc net? preko dalneta? mislim.. malo mi je dolgčas..
 * stupidBYdefaultH is listening to: " - "
<lynxlynxlynx> moj najljubši komad
<sterna> morm domov
<CrazyLemon> on teh twitters pa vec ali manj google reader ter feedly :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1763-1: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1763-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1763-2: NSPR update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1763-2/
<zdobersek> I said whatwhat
<zdobersek> ajoj ljudmila, nena se smesi ...
<CrazyLemon> i said two types of cake...w00t :>
<zdobersek> hmz?
<CrazyLemon> i said feeling sick after too much cake :/
<dz0ny> ne uporabljate Å¡e mopidy? in zakaj :)
<zdobersek> hm, neki podobnega iscem
<dz0ny> kaj manjka?
<zdobersek> se ne vem, moram precekirat
<dz0ny> zna ti predvajat radio, soundcloud in pa tvojo knjižico, ki jo maš v nekje na internetu
<zdobersek> spotifyja sicer ne rabim, bi pa mel mogoce bolj celovito resitev s podporo za razne naprave, npr.
<dz0ny> pa za raspi maš build
<zdobersek> a je slucjano v rubyju spisan?
<dz0ny> python
<zdobersek> ah, ok
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> a ni dost hipster or what?
<zdobersek> ma odklonilen odnos sem vzgojil do rubyja pa recimo se jave
<dz0ny> sam tolej epa vseeno kul https://github.com/cantino/huginn/
<Seniorita> cantino/huginn · GitHub
<dz0ny> je pa*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti boš gledal ta samsung event?
<dz0ny> neka pozna urca je to
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon že spi
<dz0ny> sasa84: dej ga zbud potem :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, se ne upam :S
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<dz0ny> Half-Life 2: Deathmatch
<dz0ny> na steam
<dz0ny> not playable though
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-15
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1764-1: OpenStack Glance vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1764-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Samba dostop do zaklenjene mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39890/#p39890
<stupidBYdefault> dan vsem
<stupidBYdefault> kdo prisoten?
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny?
<stupidBYdefault> any1?
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> kaj te tare?
<stupidBYdefault> :9 pozdravljena sterna
<stupidBYdefault> včeraj se mi je svetovalo okoli popravila update-a.. pa mi je pol šteknilo vse skupaj in sem obupal.. bi se ti morda dalo danes pomagati?
<stupidBYdefault> vpisano je bilo sudo apt-get update
<stupidBYdefault> in vrnjeno slednje
<stupidBYdefault> Reading package lists... Done
<stupidBYdefault> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<stupidBYdefault> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> Seniorita, to je zame?
<stupidBYdefault> guess not
<sterna> ja popravis
<sterna> to vrstico poisici v /etc/apt/
<sterna> dvakrat jo mas
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> brb, grem iskar
<stupidBYdefault> iskat
<sterna> najlazje bos tko da reces
<stupidBYdefault> sedaj sem v tej mapi... samo...
<stupidBYdefault> je veliko drugih map
<sterna> grep "http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386" /etc/apt -r
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<sterna> Seniorita: take it easy
<stupidBYdefault> ga ni
<sterna> koga ni?
<stupidBYdefault> Index of /ubuntu - v pomapi etc/...
<stupidBYdefault> Index of /ubuntu - v podmapi etc/apt...
<stupidBYdefault> ga ni
<stupidBYdefault> sterna, ?
<sterna> m?
<sterna> kuga index of /ubuntu ?
<stupidBYdefault> ja, tega ni
<sterna> sej ne isces tega.
<stupidBYdefault> ali.. pa sem preveč blond :(
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<sterna> sej sm napisala
<sterna> grep "http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386" /etc/apt -r
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<sterna> kaj izpise ta ukaz?
<stupidBYdefault> ok, to je link za v brovser?
<sterna> ne.
<sterna> to je ukaz
<stupidBYdefault> prepisujem v terminal..
<sterna> raje pejstni
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<stupidBYdefault> bash: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/: No such file or directory
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> ..
<sterna> what
<sterna> ukaz!
<sterna> grep "http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386" /etc/apt -r
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<sterna> a ne vidis?
<stupidBYdefault> česa?
<sterna> ukaza
<stupidBYdefault> heh.. ne?
<stupidBYdefault> malo sem blond, sterna
<sterna> i must be missing something
<sterna> jaz sem popolnoma blond pa vidim ukaz
<stupidBYdefault> carica
<sterna> ga bom trikrat zapored prilepila
<sterna> grep "http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386" /etc/apt -r
<sterna> grep "http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386" /etc/apt -r
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<sterna> grep "http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386" /etc/apt -r
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<sterna> a ga vidis? :)
<stupidBYdefault> ok.. sedaj imam ta link skopiran
<sterna> kaksen link?
<sterna> ukaz!
<sterna> nobenga linka ti nocem dat
<sterna> rada bi da ukaz pretipkas oziroma kar kopipejstnes ce se da
<sterna> celega
<stupidBYdefault> če sem naredil prav -> se je vrnilo tole -> grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied
<sterna> samo tole je vrnilo?
<stupidBYdefault> pardon, nisem vedel, da je grep tudi za kopirat.. bodoče kopiram cele vrstice
<stupidBYdefault> samo to in nov row..
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$
<sterna> a to si mislu da sm samo tako mimogrede omenila tisto gradbeno podjetje? :)
<sterna> aha potem je treba popravit kriterij
<sterna> poskusi grep http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ /etc/apt -r
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<sterna> Seniorita: tiho.
<stupidBYdefault> grep je podjetje?
<stupidBYdefault> če imaš morda naslov, ga prosim sporoči.. rabim šiht, da zberem 2000 za s.p.
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pa je s Seniorito-a?
<stupidBYdefault> grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ grep http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ /etc/apt -r
<stupidBYdefault> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list:deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<stupidBYdefault> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list.save:deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-extras.list.save:deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main #Added by software-center
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied
<stupidBYdefault> sterna?
<stupidBYaccident> test
<stupidBYdefault> heh :)
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ja delo mam
<sterna> sam mal da vidim kaj si napisal
<stupidBYdefault> sedaj mi nalaga update.. 34MB, bo trajalo kake pol ure
<sterna> ok
<sterna> itak se moram jit stusirat
<sterna> bbl
<stupidBYdefault> bbl?
<stupidBYdefault> eno vprašanje za maherje.. a ni včasih bil tudi DALnet za čvek z folkom?
<sterna> je bil
<stupidBYdefault> aa, ni več, ok
<sterna> freenode je omrezje ki naceloma sluzi podpori prostega programja
<sterna> ne vem ce ni vec
<sterna> nisem nikoli uporabljala
<sterna> dalnet je bil za otroke
<stupidBYdefault> e, ja.. je bil.. v mojih časih OŠ zelo popularen :)
<sterna> ircnet je se vedno, pa zdaj je v slovenskem prostoru zrastel sioff
<stupidBYdefault> sioff? kako pa se nanj povežem?
<sterna> irc.sioff.net
<sterna> bbl pomeni be back later
<sterna> brb pa be right back
<stupidBYdefault> aa, hvala
<stupidBYdefault> updati delujejo
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna, imaš 3 kave v dobrem :D
<sterna> ne pijem kave
<sterna> lahko protivrednost v kakavu s smetano
<stupidBYdefault> no, vseeno, drink ti ne uide
<stupidBYdefault> tudi ok
<CrazyLemon> lol ta sterna :)
<sterna> a mu bo kdo povedu kruto resnico?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le? :>
<zdobersek> sama mu povej
<sterna> mogoce kdaj u zivo
<sterna> kok bo to awkward
<sterna> i'll use my base chords
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne.. mogoče mu boš bl všeč v živo ko se srečata :))
<sterna> sam se tega se mi manka ja
<CrazyLemon> tale S4 pa ni nič posebnega..razn tega da ima 2x4 jedra
<CrazyLemon> i'd go htc one way :)
<zdobersek> ti nisi poseben!
<CrazyLemon> res nisem!
<sterna> poli
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poznaš Reflex The Edge napitek?
<zdobersek> ne poznam.
<dz0ny> lol HTC calls GS4 #theNextBigFlop
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/htc/statuses/312348122753953792
<Seniorita> Twitter / htc: So...how off-Broadway is this ...
<zdobersek> windows je ze mel podobno kampanjo :>
<dz0ny> Nokia (with Microsoft) make beautiful hardware and Windows Phone is lush, but for some reason is not getting the market love its quality deserves. hehe
<dz0ny> logično če ljudje niso vajeni gesture control
<dz0ny> tole bere mhttp://andycroll.com/2013/03/15/its-not-just-apple-vs-android/
<Seniorita> It's Not Just Apple vs Android - Andy Croll
<dz0ny> v to isto skupino pade ubuntu touch os
<dz0ny> meni gesture control enostavno ni produktiven + met moraš velik zaslon
<dz0ny> sem probal tale app zaganjalnik v ubuntu
<dz0ny> polom, večino časa nisem videl kaj za vraga izbiram
<dz0ny> to je tako kot da hočeš hoover interakcijo naredit v brskalniku 80% ljudi je ne bo razumelo
<dz0ny> bottom line, nobenemu ni Å¡e uspelo te gesture control spravit v nekaj uporabnega
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Asterx: Re: Samba dostop do zaklenjene mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39891/#p39891
<zdobersek> kinect :>
<zdobersek> sam izgledas kot budalo
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG6LER3TE74#16m15
<Seniorita> Commute #3228 - YouTube
<sterna> tko zgleda OSPF.
<zdobersek> that fucker came out of nowhere!
<sterna> all fuckers always do.
<dz0ny> woot :) http://i.imgur.com/haspR.jpg
<dz0ny> probably fake, but still
<lynxlynxlynx> Društvo Od ovce do izdelka
<dz0ny> a?
<dz0ny> 0wce al ovce?
<zdobersek> al ofce?
<dz0ny> wafce?
<lynxlynxlynx> bovški konc
<lynxlynxlynx> owce pomoj
<dz0ny> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188923_435050983246360_125883964_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=125883964
<zdobersek> mhm mhm
<kubanc> jov
<kubanc> a kdo ve ce dela od arnesa proxy streznik. Namrec, ce ga vnesem v firefox mi ne odpira strnai
<dz0ny> ping and curl that ip
<dz0ny> q: zakaj bi pa to hotel sploh met?
<zdobersek> ktere stole uporabljate?
<dz0ny> comfort, pisarniški 120€
<kubanc> dz0ny, ping deluje
<dz0ny> kak naslov pa ma to
<kubanc> proxy.arnes.si na portu 3128
<kubanc> port je tudi odprt
<dz0ny>  Connected to proxy.arnes.si (193.2.1.88) port 3128 (#0)
<dz0ny> > GET / HTTP/1.1
<dz0ny> > User-Agent: curl/7.29.0
<dz0ny> > Host: proxy.arnes.si:3128
<dz0ny> > Accept: */*
<dz0ny> >
<dz0ny> * HTTP 1.0, assume close after body
<dz0ny> < HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
<dz0ny> < Server: squid/3.1.9
<dz0ny> to pomeni da je samo http proxy
<dz0ny> no socks
<dz0ny> :)
<kubanc> ja sej jst rabm http proxy
<kubanc> in nic drugega
<dz0ny> ne resno čemu to?
<kubanc> zato da dobim drug IP za http protokol
<dz0ny> ja samo random še vedno ve od kod si, ker squid pošlje X-Forwarded-For:
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> nisi nč bolj anonimen, kot direktno
<kubanc> ne gre se za anonimnost
<kubanc> ampak toliko da zaradi spletne strani spremenim IP naslov
<dz0ny> sej ga ne, če je prav napisana stran še vedno vejo tvoj orginalni naslov
<dz0ny> če hočeš dejansko drug ip potem mora biti socks proxy
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jsupure6S3M
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S 4 vs HTC One - YouTube
<dz0ny> zna kdo kaj mehiško/špansko https://soundcloud.com/artsandcraftsmx/podcast-a-cmx-no-78 ta prvega komada ne najdem
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> kdaj se začne prvi komad
<CrazyLemon> i can chase dragons pravi da je prvi
<dz0ny> ja ni sem pregugla vse
<dz0ny> soundhoud mi ne najde nič
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 1:42
<CrazyLemon> http://www.last.fm/music/I+Can+Chase+Dragons!
<Seniorita> I Can Chase Dragons! — Songs, Albums and Pictures — Last.fm
<CrazyLemon> http://artsandcraftsmx.spinshop.com/details/171127?parent_url=http%3A%2F%2Ficanchasedragons.bandcamp.com%2F
<Seniorita> Arts&Crafts Mexico :: Store
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR_v0HmDK3E
<Seniorita> I can chase dragons! / Ontario, en El Imperial - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> komad je ontario
<CrazyLemon> pa ne remix :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.massive-talent.com/massivetalent-artist/new-remix-i-can-chase-dragons-ontario-goyele-remix                tu je komad
<Seniorita> New Remix: I Can Chase Dragons! – Ontario (Goyele Remix) | Massive Talent
<CrazyLemon> sam tisti na soundlcoudu se mi zdi da je acustic
<CrazyLemon> a ne ni
<CrazyLemon> enak je
<CrazyLemon> my work here is done
<CrazyLemon> je pa kul komad :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> thx
<CrazyLemon> np
<dz0ny> zgeda da je en remix, od ontario
<dz0ny> zgleda*
<dz0ny> problem ga je sedaj najt
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity 7 Approved for Ubuntu 13.04, Will Bring ‘Smarter’ Search to the Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/53-fFQWdmZI/unity-7-approved-raring-bound
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej ga imaš gor na artsandcrafts
<CrazyLemon> cel album
<dz0ny> ja ontario ni
<CrazyLemon> kaj ni
<dz0ny> no dej link
<CrazyLemon> https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/i-can-chase-dragons!/id504963856
<Seniorita> iTunes - Music - I Can Chase Dragons!
<dz0ny> :) to sem že dobil
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je radio dol padu ?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> stupid rhythmbox je bil na mute
<dz0ny> mopdy, mopdy
<dz0ny> mopidy*
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/d18W
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 18:38:11 | ScreenCloud
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..to men pa ni všeč v sound menu
<CrazyLemon> kr pokaže vlc pa rhythmbox..čeprav noben ni zagnan ter predvaja fajl
<CrazyLemon> ffs canonical
<CrazyLemon> skupaj s prevajalci sem se odločil da če bo 14.04 obupn release da gremo na fedoro :)
<dz0ny> to je problem mpris, da ti kaže čeprav se ne predvaja
<dz0ny> aja, sad :(
<dz0ny> rajši mam debian
<dz0ny> zakaj ne mint?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi sam preferiram apt.. ampak sm kr tko napisal 'fedoro' pa so vsi rekli prav pa bo fedora :D
<CrazyLemon> no.. sej do 14.04 je še čas :D
<stupidBYdefault> čer vsem
<dz0ny> dober večer
<CrazyLemon> lp
<stupidBYdefault> hojla vsem
<CrazyLemon> lp
<stupidBYdefault> kako kaj
<stupidBYdefault> tak dobro, da ste raje tiho, a? :) eh...
<CrazyLemon> tako dobro da smo brez besed..d0h :)
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> am.. a je možno spreminiti log-in geslo, ne da bi moralo biti daljše?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: RPM users master race!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM not :>
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault kje pa piše da mora bit daljše kot trenutno?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. vsakič, ko ga spremenim, mi reče, da more biti daljše za vsaj en letter
<stupidBYdefault> karkoli že letter je..
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<stupidBYdefault> am.. startup za cuckoo obstaja?
<stupidBYdefault> in katero vrsto končnic uporablja 12.4 LTS?  tar, gz,deb??
<CrazyLemon> am..wat?
<stupidBYdefault> avg za linux.. :( pa ne vem katerega..
<CrazyLemon> ker nimam popolnoma nobenega pojma o čem govoriš ti bom skopiral dva uporabna linka katera bi mogu po moje prebrat
<CrazyLemon> http://matej.owca.info/linux/Linux_na_namizju.pdf
<Seniorita> Linux na namizju
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-manual-sl-final.pdf
<CrazyLemon> lp
<stupidBYdefault> http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf
<Seniorita> AVG Free | Download Free Antivirus Software | USA
<stupidBYdefault> o tem vam pravim
<stupidBYdefault> http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf kakšna ideja, katerega potegnit dol?
<Seniorita> AVG Free | Download Free Antivirus Software | USA
<Aseq> deb
<Aseq> deb hoces
<stupidBYdefault> najlepša hvala
<stupidBYdefault> Aseq, hvala
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon - ded? :)
<zdobersek> tha fuck http://gizmodo.com/5990755/blackmailers-are-threatening-red-bull-with-poop+tainted-cans
<Seniorita> Blackmailers Are Threatening Red Bull With Poop-Tainted Cans
<stupidBYdefault> god damn... :( pore Red Bull
<stupidBYdefault> where do u pick up this crap?
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault wat?
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon,wat kva?
<stupidBYdefault> kako pripravim program cuckoo do tega, da bi se ob zagonu ubunta sam pognal?
<CrazyLemon> tako da ga dodaš v začetne programe
<CrazyLemon> <stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon - ded? :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault wat?
<stupidBYdefault> just let it go.. nevermind
<stupidBYdefault> Aseq, sedaj ko se je naložilo to..
<stupidBYdefault> am.. mi ga ne pokaže v meniju.. :( (dash)
<stupidBYdefault> avg - mislim :)
<dz0ny> hl2:dm on linux http://screencloud.net/v/bbhJ
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:34:49 | ScreenCloud
<stupidBYdefault> ScreenCloud?
<stupidBYdefault> te pa video klepet ni več zanimiv?
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: nima nič veze z kakršnimkoli klepetom
<stupidBYdefault> mislim... hitreje bi že šlo z kakšno skype -multi line talk verzijo, ali?
<CrazyLemon> ja..skype je veliko bolj primeren za shareanje screenshotov :)
<anny> habemus papam!
<sterna> a tega kemijskega tehnika misls
<stupidBYdefault> o, hej Sterna
<CrazyLemon> humus papaš? :)
<anny> pazi sterna, to je jezuit!
<sterna> bom pazila.
<sterna> jezuiti so jezni
<anny> papeževa vojska..
<sterna> ceprav tale zgleda niti ni prevec
<stupidBYdefault> am.. podnapise prosim.. :(
<stupidBYdefault> hvala
<sterna> tezka bo
<dz0ny> ker film pa gledamo
<dz0ny> hi anny
<sterna> pomoje ne ve kaj pomen habemus papam
<stupidBYdefault> hy all :)
<sterna> sej js vas bom zapustila k morm psa pelat pa jit v office po svinske cote pa tja nest oprane
<anny> če pogledaš nick, najbrž res ne!
<anny> dj sterna, zresni se....kako kaj žena in otroci?
<stupidBYdefault> hvala anny.. bereš misli
<anny> gledam v kristalno kroglo...ni za kaj
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> ke? ke te vidiš tam?
<sterna> zena je lih zaklucla mesecno hematoobveznost
<anny> fse!
<sterna> otroc so pa koncno zaspani
<anny> vse jasno
<stupidBYdefault> :),
<anny> zej bo akcija f Å¡terni
<stupidBYdefault> no, Sterna, si vsaj lahko malo odpočiješ..
<sterna> ja ob ksne treh zjutri bo zabava
<anny> mah, on skoz počiva
<sterna> velik pocivam ja
<sterna> da mam lepo ovco
<anny> najprej mora počakat, da otroci zaspijo...da se ne zgodi kot zadnjič
<sterna> oz. kozo
<anny> in flagranti
<sterna> ma dons sta se dva filma za pogledat najprej
<anny> hip hura...imaš kakšenga dobrega?
<sterna> en un k si ga ti narocila ksn mesec nazaj
<stupidBYdefault> tu Å¡e gledate tv?
<sterna> cak da najdem
<anny> no, lepo
<sterna> kaj je pa tv?
<anny> gledamo komnp, stupidBYdefault
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> i see
<anny> *komp
<stupidBYdefault> i get it.. i aint that dumb
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<anny> ne vem, če ima sploh kdo TiVu
<sterna> ja pr ns ga mata obe babici
<sterna> in prababica
<sterna> praprababica ga pa ni mela
<anny> ker ga takrat ni bilo
<anny> moja babi ima tudi novega
<anny> ampak ker je dementna, ne zna več upravljati z daljincem
<sterna> moja babi ma 50 let starga grundiga
<anny> ufff...ti to resno?
<sterna> k bi se ga verjetn dal v rentgen predelat
<sterna> ker slisis ko je przgan tri stuke visje
<anny> veš kakšno seeeevanje je to?
<sterna> mislm ko ga ugasne se nekej spremeni v zraku
<stupidBYdefault> mladiči pa vsi na andro in dotikih.. :) fuck ej.. ko bodo šli naši otroci v akcijo.. se sprehodi od šanka, po tistem, ko je naredil velik požirek za korajžo, pride do bejbe in reče : a se te lahko dotaknem? le toliko, da vidim, kako se pustiš upravljati :)
<anny> ioni trčijo od sosednje ulice
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: nah, nasi otroc so kr kmecki
<stupidBYdefault> mmm... pogrešam te čase:(
<anny> danes grejo bejbe v akcijo, če hočejo kaj dobit...ali samo sexat
<sterna> ko stopjo do druzga cloveka kr recejo "kako je pa teb ime"
<anny> haha
<stupidBYdefault> ha ha ha
<sterna> sej to je kr dobr pick up line
<sterna> sam se "k si tok lep/a" jih je treba nauct
<sterna> dostavt
<anny> danes mi je en mulček prestavil nahrbtnik pri optiku....ker sem ga pomotoma dala na "njegov" stol
<sterna> js bi tut su k optiku ce mi bi loh zrihtu optiko :|
<sterna> sla, pardon.
<anny> ne,ne...treba je izbrat kakšenga bolj naupadljivega....recimo "grem lahko s tabo na WC?"
<stupidBYdefault> e, Å¡hit still happens
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> lol
<anny> ampak moraš zgledat kot gey, sicer ni nič
<sterna> a dons kdo ne zgleda k gej?
<sterna> mislm odkar geji zgledajo isto k vsi ostali tipi
<anny> uffff...kar precej tipov, ampak je treba na kmete
<sterna> velja tut obratno.
<stupidBYdefault> mogoče jaz.. ker sem tak zadet, da bi se opazlo, da nisem gej :)
<anny> tko ko en naklada cement v mešalc pa te tko furbasto pogleda izpod čela...mmmm
<sterna> a zdej pa vem zakaj je kriza v gradbenem sektorju
<stupidBYdefault> hahahahaha
<stupidBYdefault> :)))
<anny> ker ni več pravih žensk
<sterna> ja ker ne hodjo vec mimo gradbisc
<sterna> k so une visoke plehnate ograje zacel dajat vmes
<stupidBYdefault> hm.. ne, the pa res ni.. :( vsaj prostih ne..
<anny> točno
<sterna> med gradbisca in civiliste.
<anny> vse so zaj....
<sterna> u se to loh pokazem
<sterna> kako sm dons dobr su v sluzbo
<anny> produktivnost padla na nulo
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG6LER3TE74#16m15
<Seniorita> Commute #3228 - YouTube
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna - kolo - maratonec 10gear?
<sterna> nah.
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/tretjitretji-avtoportret.jpg
<stupidBYdefault> freak on wheels, a?
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/tretjitretji-javor-1.jpg
<sterna> tle se bl vid
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/tretjitretji-repce-1.jpg
<stupidBYdefault> brrrrr... nehi.. pošlj raj mal toplejše fotke
<sterna> al pa tle
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/oblacnaosmica-se-mau-bl-zapacan.jpg
<stupidBYdefault> jeben sneg..
<sterna> toplejse eh?
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/oblacnaosmica-javor.jpg
<sterna> takele? :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/oblacnaosmica-ljubljana-z-javora.jpg
<stupidBYdefault> to gre ko svina, a?
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/oblacnaosmica-jance-v-oblaku.jpg
<stupidBYdefault> ok, ok, ok...
<sterna> ce uide s kolin
<stupidBYdefault> god damn it
<stupidBYdefault> stop..
<anny> u fak...pa sm mislila, da je moj zapacan
<stupidBYdefault> sterna.. koliko € za taki bike?
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ce ga spucam ksne 350 pomoje
<CrazyLemon> free..če ga najdeš odklenjenega in si dovolj hiter
<CrazyLemon> :>
<stupidBYdefault> jaz sem vzel 02letnik, iz trgovine.. 2100€
<stupidBYdefault> ga imel 3 mesece.. bil povožen.. s kolesom vred.. nikoli več stopil nanj
<stupidBYdefault> še vedno pa je tu občutek, ko se v zavetrju spuščaš za tovornjakom.. čez Kal.. ali pa dol od Krofarne... mmmm...
<stupidBYdefault> phhhh!!!
<sterna> hehe
<anny> frrrr
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: mam en fajn video.
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9N43UFURvk#t=17m30
<Seniorita> Evening Pečar Stroll - YouTube
<stupidBYdefault> lepo zate, al kaj?
<stupidBYdefault> aja.. hvala za link :)
<sterna> sam to je en drug bicikl
<stupidBYdefault> dogovorjeno, da vozi tak? ali random car?
<sterna> to ponavad pejstnem unim k jamrajo da "kolesarji promet ovirajo k so tok pocasni"
<sterna> ma ne kr en pac
<sterna> sej s tako kravo ne mors jit vec k 40
<sterna> po takih ovinkih
<stupidBYdefault> :))))
<sterna> omejitev je pa itak 90 tko da
<sterna> z biciklom ni problem 80 vozt
<stupidBYdefault> hehehe... se spomnim, da sem APN 4 prehiteval v 4 prestavi...
<stupidBYdefault> lol
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> evo to sm pa dons po poti domov
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yety6WtbSMU
<Seniorita> Varnostniki? Po moje pa tut ja. - YouTube
<stupidBYdefault> PIIIIP bremza oni spredaj... roka vun pa mimo.. :)
<stupidBYdefault> eee. sterna
<sterna> m?
<stupidBYdefault> Evening Pečar Stroll - kje imaš tak lepo cesto?
<sterna> hm
<stupidBYdefault> varnost pa taka!
<stupidBYdefault> izgleda lepo položna, ni nekaj lukenj...
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: http://goo.gl/maps/1zkXQ
<Seniorita> Besnica 2, 1261 Ljubljana - Dobrunje, Slovenia to Litijska cesta 351, 1261 Ljubljana - Dobrunje, Slovenia - Google Maps
<stupidBYdefault> najlepšo turo sem imel od šentjura do laškega, ob nekem potoku skozi neko sotesko..  pa pol do CE nazaj.. pa je bila ex utrujena, pa je šla domov.. jaz pa še hitro en giro :)
<stupidBYdefault> pol pa klel v temi.. :)
<stupidBYdefault> pri Litiji..
<sterna> ja to ni cist pri litiji sicer
<sterna> je blizje ljubljani
<stupidBYdefault> ti si iz litije?
<sterna> nope
<sterna> iz ljubljane
<stupidBYdefault> točno... točno.. se že spomnim...
<stupidBYdefault> takrat, ko sva reševala..
<stupidBYdefault> zdobersekovo packarijo
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> saj je bil on, a ne?
<sterna> mhm
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡koda, da linux ni enak win-su.. bil vsaj ukaz prepoznal prej.. :(
<stupidBYdefault> kdo mi je rizle odnesel!!!
<stupidBYdefault> piiiip palčki..
<stupidBYdefault> :D
<stupidBYdefault> torej... cuckoo.. startup with ubuntu.. go? no go?
<zdobersek> se oproscam za tisto pizdarijo, nedogovorno od mene.
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<stupidBYdefault> (Tim, se je obrnil proč..)
<stupidBYdefault> ko bi ga vsaj izučilo.. :/
<sterna> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/179694256
<Seniorita> Jance Eight in Slovenia | MapMyRide
<sterna> strava prav pa
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna, zakaj seniorita počne to, kar počne?
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/43741861
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Mau po hribih near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: da ti ni treba klikat ce te ne zanima
<stupidBYdefault> šit je, ker me še vedno zanima :( nehaj pošiljat..
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> sej grem s psom
<sterna> ajde
<sterna> srecno
<stupidBYdefault> no...
<stupidBYdefault> nisem pa tak tudi ne mislil...
<stupidBYdefault> če pa že..
<stupidBYdefault> lp
<stupidBYdefault> in tnx
<stupidBYdefault> sterna treniraš =?
<anny> lp
<stupidBYdefault> očitno je že gone..
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<stupidBYdefault> cuckoo.. autostart?
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: CrazyLemon ti je obrazložil
<stupidBYdefault> he did?
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault kr tu napiši če te kaj matra
<CrazyLemon> in dz0ny govori o
<CrazyLemon> <stupidBYdefault> kako pripravim program cuckoo do tega, da bi se ob zagonu ubunta sam pognal?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> tako da ga dodaš v začetne programe
<stupidBYdefault> kako pa to naredim?
<CrazyLemon> tako da odpreš program z imenom Začetni programi aka Startup applications
<CrazyLemon> :)
<stupidBYdefault> kolikor vem, mora applikacija teči.. torej, cuckoo pognan.. ampak v startup, ga ni .. :(
<CrazyLemon> aja.. kje pa si ti to prebral da mora aplikacija laufat?
<stupidBYdefault> am... Å¡lo se je za slidewall..
<CrazyLemon> preseneča me tvoja naivnost in to da verjameš čisto vsem :)
<stupidBYdefault> jah, nimam blokad :(
<CrazyLemon> less drugs pa bo bolš
<stupidBYdefault> zato pa sem stupid :(
<CrazyLemon> program dodaš v startup tako da ga povlečeš v kvadratek kjer so drugi programi in/ali tako da klikneš na ADD
<CrazyLemon> ter izpolniš vse podatke
<stupidBYdefault> ja, ne bi bilo slabo.. samo, če neham kadit... skrajšam my own clock
<stupidBYdefault> ok, ne pusti se vleči..
<stupidBYdefault> hm.. kakšna pa je commanda?
<stupidBYdefault> ime je cuckoo?
<CrazyLemon> which cuckoo
<CrazyLemon> in poglej kaj ti izpiše
<stupidBYdefault> nikjer nix
<CrazyLemon> nikjer nic? kje vse si pa vpisal da čisto nikjer ne izpiše
<stupidBYdefault> name: cuckoo     command: / Browse: je gumb    commnet:
<stupidBYdefault> name: cuckoo     command: / Browse: je gumb    comment:
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<CrazyLemon> v terminal vpiši
<CrazyLemon> which cuckoo
<stupidBYdefault> aaa..
<CrazyLemon> kako naj bi ti textbox sploh kaj izpisal? :)
<stupidBYdefault> fail to add app ? :)
<stupidBYdefault> terminal pognan
<stupidBYdefault> ready
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: nah
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: sam fino je kolesart
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna, ja je
<sterna> sploh ce je druzba taprava
<sterna> a morm zdej slikco nalimat :)
<CrazyLemon> odlično.. sterna je nazaj..ti bo onA pomagalA
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sterna> bom pomagala ja
<sterna> ne vem kaj je cuckoo
<sterna> ker desktop ma?
<stupidBYdefault> jap :) pa da so walki-talkie pri roki, če kaj zašteka
<sterna> zakaj pa to?
<sterna> valda se skp drzis
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-javoru.jpg
<stupidBYdefault> eni malo zamujamo na hribih... :(
<stupidBYdefault> gor vsaj
<sterna> no al pa http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/wKabc2IyAOSyx6sPqyVbb9hkqOI.jpg
<sterna> ma ce ni v hrib je brezveze
<sterna> to gre kr samo
<stupidBYdefault> a seniorita je pa tiho, a? :)
<sterna> brb, cune
<stupidBYdefault> tyt
<sterna> ja ce je jpg tezko title ven pobere
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna, cuckoo je app, ki ob določenem času, požene  alarm.. mojemu HTC Wildfire ne zaupam več budilke.. static analogne/plug-in digitalne pa tudi nimam, ker jo je bivša vzela.. Moje r.d. darilo!
<stupidBYdefault> phhh!
<stupidBYdefault> a se kdo spozna na te zadeve?
<stupidBYdefault> htc?
<stupidBYdefault> kam se shranjujejo naložene app? file system/
<stupidBYdefault> sem Å¡e sploh povezan?
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> ne vem
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> no, sedaj vem, da sem
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna?
<stupidBYdefault> kam se shranjujejo naloženi programi?
<sterna> na androidu?
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: na neki zate http://overapi.com/linux/
<Seniorita> Linux Command Line Cheat Sheet | OverAPI.com
<sterna> nc morm se jit stusirat
<sterna> hmal bojo vesele urice
<sterna> bbl
<stupidBYdefault> ii, nekaj takega sem iskal
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, zmagaš
<stupidBYdefault> ok, kaj pomeni resource, bash?
<lynxlynxlynx> dobrina, udrihati
<stupidBYdefault> hvala :)
<stupidBYdefault> ok, očitno rabim podnapise
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<dz0ny> http://bombermine.com/#/play
<Seniorita> Bombermine — Massively Bomberman Online with up to 1000 players on the single map
<macek123> živjo
<stupidBYdefault> hy
<macek123> kako gre
<stupidBYdefault> ne ravno najbolje, ko že vprašaš..
<macek123> pa vidim da je muca popapala Å¡umnike
<macek123> kaj pa je narobe?
<macek123> mislim zakaj si rekel ne ravno najbolje...
<stupidBYdefault> hm.. preveč sem zabit, da bi mi potegnilo vse skupaj.. gledam znake, komande, nekaj mi je jasno, nekako se mi zdi, da tam ni vsega...
<stupidBYdefault> http://overapi.com/linux/
<Seniorita> Linux Command Line Cheat Sheet | OverAPI.com
<macek123> uf tole je pa kr težko za zapomnit
<macek123> jz vem le kakih 10 % kar tam piše
<stupidBYdefault> heh.. zapomniti si, ni problem.. problem je pogruntat sestavo
<stupidBYdefault> kaj je bash?
<stupidBYdefault> udrihati? :)
<macek123> hehe kokor vem se reče bash terminalu
<stupidBYdefault> IO redirection?
<stupidBYdefault> hvala
<stupidBYdefault> ion kaj je shell?
<stupidBYdefault> lupina?
<stupidBYdefault> pismo...
<stupidBYdefault> preden to nagruntam..
<macek123> ti bojo možgani počli
<macek123> jaz raje ne pogledam
<stupidBYdefault> se bom postaral :)
<macek123> točno ja :)
<stupidBYdefault> damn..
<stupidBYdefault> a ti morda veš, kam za vraga naloži ubuntu programe?
<stupidBYdefault> in kaj je treba vpisati pod command za autostart?
<macek123>  pri meni je /usr/bin
<macek123> pa maš tud različne lokacije
<stupidBYdefault> wow.. to pa kar nalaga da odpre
<macek123> ja lahko greš v terminal cd /usr/bin pa ls pa je takoj vsaj pri meni
<stupidBYdefault> ko bi vsaj pisalo zraven pri nalaganju, autostart naredite tako..
<macek123> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZfzgWaTLbc
<Seniorita> Najboljši Harlem Shake - YouTube
<macek123> res je dober harlem shake
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: http://www.ubuntuka.com/autostart-ubuntu-startup/ da bo mir
<Seniorita> Add programs to autostart in Ubuntu - Ubuntuka
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny drag - n - drop = NO GO!
<dz0ny> drag na namizje potem pa v program
<dz0ny> program je mišljena ta startup zadeva
<stupidBYdefault> ne morem potegniti na namizje.. :(
<dz0ny> how not
<stupidBYdefault> kadarkoli doprem activities, mi poveleče okno in pokaže odprta okna..
<dz0ny> klikni "start"
<dz0ny> torej unity
<dz0ny> napiš ime programa
<dz0ny> dnd na namizje
<stupidBYdefault> wow...
<dz0ny> gee
<stupidBYdefault> start.. imam jaz sedaj Activities levo zgoraj v kotu
<stupidBYdefault> v sredini zgoraj uro
<stupidBYdefault> čak.. saj je nek ukaz, da pove, ker desktop uporabljam ali?
<dz0ny> kaj maš ti to KDE
<dz0ny> al Unity
<dz0ny> jaz ne poznam Activities
<dz0ny> wth is that
<stupidBYdefault> ne vem kaj imam sedaj pognano..
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<stupidBYdefault> log-out in log-in
<stupidBYdefault> GNOME
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<stupidBYdefault> ok, tudi opcija, da odprem mapo namizje in ga od tam vlečem ne gre.. :(
<stupidBYdefault> nočko vsem
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-16
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<CrazyLemon> stupid xchat
<dz0ny> only user can be stupid
<CrazyLemon> user did not close the xchat
<CrazyLemon> xchat disappeared from launcher
<CrazyLemon> while still active in background
<CrazyLemon> ergo
<CrazyLemon> stupid xchat
<dz0ny> ah to pa poznam
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> pri meni terminali zginjajo
<dz0ny> who knows why
<CrazyLemon> pri meni na sreco (se) ne.. xchat je edini
<CrazyLemon> in najbl nadlezen :)
<dz0ny> pa update ne dela
<dz0ny> pa zdej dobimo unity 7
<CrazyLemon> dobiš*
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm na LTS do next->LTS
<dz0ny> jaz se bom ba z arch igral
<dz0ny> pa en kul ap sem našel drivedroid
<dz0ny> mounta iso kot usb drive prek androida
<dz0ny> nc zdej grem pa kuhat kosilo
<dz0ny> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp..js pa grem poiskat če je kaj za pod zob že narejeno :)
<Gregor3000> zdravo, a se kdo spozna kaj na mod rewrite in wordpress?
<dz0ny> oh arch https://github.com/helmuthdu/aui
<Seniorita> helmuthdu/aui · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 /topic
<CrazyLemon> torej.. kr postavi prašanje..če kdo kaj ve ti bo odgovoril
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne :d
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/GtpG4nA wordplay
<Seniorita> hmmmm.... - Imgur
<Gregor3000> imam nameščen Apache na linux računalnku. dodal sem wordpress, vklopil sem modrewrite in dodal en plugin, ki je doda html končnico v link. ker pač moram eno statično stran prestavit.
<Gregor3000> v glavnem vse dela ok.
<Gregor3000> ko
<Gregor3000> ko pa se povežem z http://192.168.1.2/wp z drugega računalnika v LAN pa dobim samo prikazano stran kot bi bila nek osnovni html, kjer manjkajo vse nastavitve od teme, meniji ipd. no včeraj je celo samo tekst bil tam
<Gregor3000> potem sem se danes hotel povezat v /wp/wp-admin iz tega drugega račiunalnika in mi kar sam prestavi link na tole
<Gregor3000> http://localhost/wp/wp-login.php?redirect_to=http%3A%2F%2F192.168.1.2%2Fwp%2Fwp-admin%2F&reauth=1
<Gregor3000> zraven pa ni nič na tej strani. oziroma je browser prazen.
<Gregor3000> če uporabim firebug pa vidim da je napisano samo tole: http://pastebin.com/buZRcGZJ
<Seniorita> [HTML] <html> <head></head> <body> <pre></pre> </body> </html> - Pastebin.com
<Gregor3000> nič v glavnem
<Gregor3000> ampak ko grem na linux mašino pogledat vse dela ok
<Gregor3000> imam nameščeno tudi joomlo, ki na obeh PC dela normalno
<Gregor3000> samo tale wordpress nekaj nagaja. pa iščem , če je kakšno dovoljenje narobe ali kaj, p ani videt.
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/44602104
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | 54kilometers near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: narobe maš nastavljeno
<dz0ny> wordpress si namestil tako da je dosegljiva samo preko localhost torej ipja 127.0.0.1
<dz0ny> če hočeš da je lokalno jo moraš prek lokalnega
<dz0ny> če hočeš da je prek interneta, moraš pa globalni ip dat
<dz0ny> v lame terms povedano, ker me opozarjajajo da včasih preveč kompliciram :)
<Gregor3000> aha bom pogledal kje so te natsavitve. hvala zaenkrat..
<dz0ny> v administracini ali pa rocno v bazi
<dz0ny> uf administraciji
<dz0ny> eh ja 13.04 killed my soundcard
<kekeke> ok glupo vprašanje
<kekeke> če dam na mobitel nov rom, bo avtomatsko wipal cel spomin?
<dz0ny> kekeke: ni nujno
<dz0ny> odvisno če install scrip mkfs /data :)
<dz0ny> script*
<dz0ny> pač nardiš prej backup data
<kekeke> edina opcija je da grem prek unga boot menuja
<kekeke> ja ne morm ker je zjeban OS
<dz0ny> v recovery?
<kekeke> vse krešira ko ga pržgem
<kekeke> nč ne morm pognat
<kekeke> tud z ADBjem se ne poveže
<dz0ny> hm ker mobitel?
<kekeke> galaxy ass 2
<dz0ny> pol ma  recovery
<kekeke> nima
<kekeke> sam nekateri majo
<dz0ny> ob zagonu tišči power pa home gumb
<dz0ny> zihr
<kekeke> ja nč se ne zgodi
<kekeke> sm probu
<dz0ny> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1118693
<Seniorita> [KERNEL] ClockworkMod Recovery 6.0.2.9 - xda-developers
<dz0ny> tole namesti preko odina
<dz0ny> potem boš mel
<dz0ny> Å¡e prej probi Volume Up + Home + Power
<kekeke> hmm zanimivo
<kekeke> ok moment
<kekeke> ha, to pa je očitno
<kekeke> sam je ena fora, ne smeš držat power k drgač se ti ugasne
<kekeke> ampak tale recovery ni neki uporabn :(
<kekeke> sam 4 opcije: factory reset, wipe cache, apply update from sd card, reboot
<dz0ny> ja ker maš še orginalnega gor
<kekeke> to je boot loader al kaj
<dz0ny> namesci cwm
<dz0ny> ne recovery
<dz0ny> mini os
<dz0ny> maš dostop do shella prek adb
<kekeke> kako se to inštalera gor brez da wipa OS?
<dz0ny> prek odina
<kekeke> interesantno
<dz0ny> ker samo recover particijo namesti
<kekeke> sounds like hope
<dz0ny> v osnovi maš boot , recovery, system, data
<dz0ny> boot + system sta glavni
<dz0ny> recovery je pa samostojna
<kekeke> a je važn kaj je zaen OS gor
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> je ločeno self contained
<dz0ny> ma svoj kernel pa vse
<kekeke> sweet
<kekeke> oh great, odin je sam za winse ane
<dz0ny> en app je tud za linux
<dz0ny> !g odin linux alternative
<Seniorita> Heimdall: Odin Alternative That Runs On Linux (Tool To Flash ROMs ... http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/heimdall-odin-alternative-that-runs-on.html
<kekeke> hmm al pa če odina poženem v virtualki
<kekeke> sam to zna bit mal riskantno
<dz0ny> raw usb rabiš
<dz0ny> ne bo delalo
<kekeke> heimdall sm že slišu sam to ni isto, zihr bo kej zajebal kokr mam js srečo
<kekeke> dz0ny tole noče skompajlat.. faila ker mu mankajo neki čudni fajli za katere prvič slišm
<dz0ny> kaj pa ti kompajlaš? tle
<dz0ny> kekeke: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1877270 tega lahko fleshaš brezodina
<Seniorita> [12.03.2013][PhilZ-cwm6][i9100/P] v4.88.1 Safe Stock Kernel+CWM6+Root+exFAT+ext4-MS8 - xda-developers
<kekeke> dz0ny source
<dz0ny> zakaj to?
<kekeke> dz0ny sta dve verziji za zdownloadat, JellyBean pa IceCreamSandwich
<kekeke> nč od tega nimam js gor
<dz0ny> jao
<dz0ny> čak ti razložim
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> cwm recovery se razvija skupaj z cyanogen mod
<dz0ny> od cm poberejo samo ime
<dz0ny> pa pri prehodu iz ics na jb je bil spremenjen način shranjevanja
<kekeke> ah
<kekeke> ne vem k čist nč ne sledim tem zadevam
<dz0ny> to so čist ločeni projekti tehnično
<dz0ny> samo skupaj se razvijajo
<dz0ny> pol pa folk različne stvari not tlač od extfat podpore, dualboota, etc
<dz0ny> ti vzem ics verzijo, ki ma še star način shranjevanja pdoatkov in je to to
<dz0ny> podatkov*
<kekeke> ok pol je vseen kerga dam i guess
<dz0ny> pr ics je fstab za kartico /sdcard
<dz0ny> pr jb je fstab /storage/store0
<kekeke> ah ja
<kekeke> pr men tud
<dz0ny> to je bistvena razlika
<dz0ny> druge ni
<dz0ny> pa backupe narejene z jb verzijo ne moreš obnovit v ics verziji recoverja
<dz0ny> 5.x branch vs 6.x
<kekeke> lol sam link ne dela za ics
<dz0ny> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31310884&postcount=3
<Seniorita> xda-developers - View Single Post - [12.03.2013][PhilZ-cwm6][i9100/P] v4.88.1 Safe Stock Kernel+CWM6+Root+exFAT+ext4-MS8
<dz0ny> to daš lahko brez odina
<dz0ny> daš na kartico
<dz0ny> greš v recovery
<dz0ny> pa flash from sd
<dz0ny> signed zip rabiš
<kekeke> čak sam to je neki tretga
<kekeke> kaj je pa fora tle?
<dz0ny> tip je dal za extfat Å¡e podporo
<dz0ny> pa stock kernel uporablja
<dz0ny> eni ga moddajo
<dz0ny> aka daja module iz svojega builda pa magic hash v modulu spremeijo zato da se modul naloži
<dz0ny> kar pa lahko pomeni da se kernel med uporabo sesuje
<dz0ny> ni dobra praksa :)
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/100221912051999668442/posts/4aceUXuWYaX
<Seniorita> Luc Jansen – Google + - http://www.hettes.nl/hettes-stoptThis is sad. Translation:…
<dz0ny> We have to announce that we, the team of Hettes, can no longer deliver laptops with Ubuntu Linux or another Linux distribution. This is not because we want to or because of time or resources, but it's because we can't buy computers (anymore) without operating system.
<dz0ny> o lej omgubuntu is down
<lynxlynxlynx> heh, pa lih pri njih sem gladal laptope
<lynxlynxlynx> fml
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj teli Å¡e delajo http://linuxcomputers.nl
<Seniorita> Webshop voor computers met Ubuntu (Linux) - Linux Computers
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: kreiranje GUI za ruby aplikacijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39892/#p39892
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: kreiranje GUI za ruby aplikacijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39893/#p39893
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> zaslon kr rata črn
<CrazyLemon> in ne ni screensaver/lockscreen
<Aseq> vsake petnajst minut? provi xset s off
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> kr na random
<CrazyLemon> v razmiku 60ih sekund
<sterna> vmes k tipkas?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e manj
<CrazyLemon> sterna ni bilo nič tipkanja..samo premiki miške
<sterna> miske?
<sterna> aja
<sterna> poznam ja, tist neki s kablom k premikas
<sterna> :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa brez kabla! odvisno kako advanced si :>
<dz0ny> gee More than 500,000 Google Reader users have joined Feedly in the past 48 hours j.mp/Xb1nbB
<ziga555> Hmm mi gre pa res naživce tale flash
<ziga555> Da mi vsakič ko kam kliknem preklopi iz full screena
<ziga555> (mam 2 zaslona)
<dz0ny> ziga555: manj p0rn, pa bo :)
<ziga555> Ne ne, you tube ;)
<dz0ny> a red?
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-17
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<kekeke> CrazyLemon evenin'
<CrazyLemon> silly kekeke ..its morning obviously!
<dz0ny> sele
<dz0ny> jaz mam se pol urce do kosila
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/16/plair-wireless-video-streaming-hdmi-dongle/
<Seniorita> Plair hands-on redux: a clever wireless video streaming HDMI dongle (video)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kosilo ob 11ih??
<dz0ny> nedelja :)
<CrazyLemon> in to pomeni da je kosilo zjutraj? :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> zate k spis do 12
<CrazyLemon> /exec date
<sasa84> dz0ny, zgodna južna :)
<sasa84> lp vsem ;)
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri hrani..zajtrk time.. lp
<zdobersek> KP je v cist drugem casovnem pasu, ocitno
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> hi sasa84
<dz0ny> lej kdaj je kosilo pa kaj je zakosilo dolocijo mame,stare mame, zene, punce
<dz0ny> jaz se ne vtikam v odlocitve :)
<Sky[x]> ti odlocas aj dobr skuhan al ne :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<sasa84> dz0ny, garantiram da kuha mama al pa stara mama... žena, punca ipd. mladina kuha južno za ob dveh :P
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek, moj celjski krof!
<sasa84> am...grof!
<sasa84> :D
<ziga555> kaj dz0ny gledaš red tube? :P
<ziga555> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/maximizeflash/lljjmflmcnaigbhnheldbdbplkbhngnl
<ziga555> Evo tole je rešitev za full screen flash vsebin
<Seniorita> Chrome Web Store - MaximizeFlash
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Tweak Tool Available In The Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Repositories  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/n8Y23uvGNuU/unity-tweak-tool-available-in-ubuntu.html
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hardcore
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ni bilo tebi  namenjeno
<dz0ny> ziga555: hardcore
<ziga555> -.-
<dz0ny> ziga555: ja uno ko si moraš shell kompajalt, preden ga lahko uporabljaš
<ziga555> jah...
<ziga555> Je kdo tukaj od vas kakšen kolesar?
<ziga555> Kakšen XC bike se kaj splača do 700,800€?
<sterna> ziga555: http://app.strava.com/activities/44751315
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | - SanÅ terno near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> ziga555: kok si tezek pa kok misls prevozt na let pa kok visinske nardit?
<ziga555> sterna 90 kg, koliko mislim prevozit... hmm
<ziga555> Uglavnem bo aslfalt/makadam
<ziga555> včasih tudi kakšna gozna pot
<sterna> ja, kolk?
<sterna> 10kkm na let?
<sterna> 5kkm?
<ziga555> max 2kkm
<sterna> al pa kok na teden no
<sterna> ce si 90 tezak itak vsaj SLX opremo
<sterna> da ti nau pokal ko saltas
<ziga555> tnx
<CrazyLemon> lol.. slx opremo za 700,800.. a si mal optimist sterna? :)
<CrazyLemon> deore is good enough :)
<sterna> valda halo
<sterna> sej slx dobis ze za mn
<sterna> deore bi tut se slo no ampak deore dobis ze za 500
<CrazyLemon> sterna link me :)
<CrazyLemon> al si ti mislu sam opremo brez okvirja? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: MackBook & Linux PROBLEM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39894/#p39894
<zdobersek> sooo laizt
<zdobersek> laizy*
<zdobersek> s/laizy/bored
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: MackBook & Linux PROBLEM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39895/#p39895
<CrazyLemon> fix the plugin and you wont be bored/laizy
<stupidBYdefault> čer vsem
<stupidBYdefault> eno vprašanje... kaj tisti avg, ki sem ga par dni nazaj nalagal.. nima nobenih nastavitev? ikone? nix?
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<Seniorita> Antivirus/Avg - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<stupidBYdefault> thank u
<stupidBYdefault> There is no graphical interface available for the current Linux versions of AVG.
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: zakaj pa rabiš ti antivirus?
<CrazyLemon> just because :)
<stupidBYdefault> pa.. če pišeš knigo.. rabiš neki fake občutek varnosti
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<CrazyLemon> in meniš da virusi papajo slabo napisane knjige?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> lahko bi se tako reklo, da
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> ne, le rad bi bil ziher, da pred novim kompom ne prenesem stare nesnage zraven...
<stupidBYdefault> win xp mi sicer pravi, da imam 4 high security risk viruse.. ampak... so baje ok, ker se gre za crack..
<CrazyLemon> lol
<stupidBYdefault> sicer pa... nikoli ne moreš biti ziher, ali?
<CrazyLemon> ah ja :)
<stupidBYdefault>  ? ok... kaj zamujam?
<CrazyLemon> marsikaj
<stupidBYdefault> so virusi?
<CrazyLemon> najprej si  zelo naiven če misliš da so cracki samo cracki in se ne skrivajo virusi v crackih :)
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> samo... ko ga avg prevoha, in če izbriše del, ne deluje crack
<stupidBYdefault> joj, kako bi bil srečen, če bi bil vsaj toliko podkovan o tem, da bi si sam pregledal z aviruse..
<sterna> zakaj pa krades softver?
<stupidBYdefault> sposojam.. ne kradem
<sterna> sposodis si lahko reci ki so na posodo
<stupidBYdefault> le... rabil sem v starih časih.. nero burning rom 6 suite, ker je bil hiter, enostaven urejevalnik mp3, wma, ... formatov.. in na kasnejših verzijah je bilo to vse v pizdi...
<stupidBYdefault> saj je bilo na partisu :)
<stupidBYdefault> semn posojal naprej :)
<sterna> ja fino ampak programje se kupi.
<sterna> sicer je pa k3b super za te reci
<sterna> in ni ga treba kupiti
<stupidBYdefault> k3b?
<stupidBYdefault> grem pogledat
<stupidBYdefault> hvala
<CrazyLemon> cdburnerxp je free za Windowse
<sterna> aja k3b je za linux
<dz0ny> LIGHTDM: WEBKIT GREETERS, this should be fun for exploiting
<dz0ny> če se bo kdo hotel z arch igrat, http://manjaro.org/
<Seniorita> Manjaro Linux
<dz0ny> ^^ grafična namestitev
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/17/feedly-picks-up-over-500000-google-reader-defectors/
<Seniorita> Feedly picks up over 500,000 Google Reader defectors
<CrazyLemon> suck it google
<zdobersek> you suck google
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon, samo... jaz ne rabim "peka" ampak kuharja.. :) oz. v tistem čusu sem potreboval samo za urejanje mp3, ogg foramtov.. preurejevalnik.. ne pekač... za zapeči cd, je xp tako že imel neke opcije..
<zdobersek> da vidimo ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kROd6JZ98I
<Seniorita> The Return of Brent - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault ne razumem tega tvojega 'preurejevalnika'
<CrazyLemon> Google ubija Google Reader    -  taki naslovi popestrijo nedeljski večer :)
<zdobersek> why not pr0n?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> pr0n is after 11
<CrazyLemon> and on that bombshell its time to say goodnight
<zdobersek> cak cak cak
<zdobersek> kaj bos potem delu 1.5h?
<zdobersek> al gres na powernap pa ob 11h frisen v akcijo?
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni smešno, da probajo distribucije "prodajat" z zajemi zaslonov
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: meni čist logično :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jst ne vem; a bi dal pod cinično al neumno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Samba dostop do zaklenjene mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39896/#p39896
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon, am.. rezal sem kose Hz pri glasbi.. npr. rabil sem močnejše base, pa čist nix drugih zvokov... in za to je bil idealen
<stupidBYdefault> nočko vsem..
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-10
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Basi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41503/#p41503
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: gnutls verzija?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41504/#p41504
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: gnutls verzija?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41505/#p41505
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<dz0ny> emai
<sasa84> a si ti unga "užalu", k je pisal na info ubuntu?
<dz0ny> haha
<sasa84> oj dz0ny
<dz0ny> oj sas
<dz0ny> a
 * CrazyLemon slowely walks away
<zdobersek> ^ GUILTY
<sasa84> mhm...se mi je takoj zdelo, da si ti
<sasa84> kaj pa si mu reku?
<idioterna> kako uzalu
<idioterna> dejte pastebinat ta mail pls
<idioterna> k me ful zanima, da ga nism js uzalila.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič.. da raje pošlje na lugos-list kot pa na info@
<idioterna> sam na lugos-list ni pa nc prslo
<dz0ny> k mas zaljiv nick
<sasa84> idioterna, ti ga nis užalila :P
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..zato ker je kljub temu poslal na info@
<sasa84> ženske mamo prednost...prav ta fant :P
<CrazyLemon> kot da si želi poslat povabilo.. ne želi pa da kdo odgovori na to povabilo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšna packa si :P
<sasa84> hm... mu bom napisala, d nej objav na forumu :P
<sasa84> a to spada pod novice al pod prosti čas? :D
<sasa84> al clo oglase :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bo objavu
<CrazyLemon> samo bo objavil pod ubuntu.si dejavnosti
<CrazyLemon> da je bila ena oseba nesramna do nje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> vseen mu bom poslala email, d se mu zahvalm za info
<CrazyLemon> like i said..ne gre se mu da doseže večje število ljudi
<idioterna> sasa84: ja jsm mal fejkou ko je prsu
<idioterna> in je bil takoj cist navdusen
<sasa84> napisala bom zravn, d bom "did" po riti :P
<idioterna> zlo predvidljiv.
<zdobersek> moski.
 * sasa84 zamahne z rokco *moški ah larifari*
<slax0r> o/
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<sasa84> idioterna, to si bil ti...ker je fant napisal, da je "did" deloval zelo žensko
<sasa84> *spank spank*
<idioterna> did?
<pitko> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/programska-oprema/operacijski-sistemi/linux/tecaj-uvoda-v-linux-os-bo-poleti-potekal-zastonj-na-spletu.html?RSS7b783f0060bd8f8df3ac1dd3a8c4e766
<Pepelka> Tečaj uvoda v Linux OS bo poleti potekal zastonj na spletu!
<Pepelka> »Linux je začel sodelovanje z edX. neprofitno organizacijo ki jo vodita MIT in Harvard, ki nudi masovna spletna predavanja za uporabnike po svetu. Svoj uvodni tečaj nam nudi zastonj«
<pitko> se splača?
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> splaca?
<idioterna> splaca se samo bitcoin.
<pitko> kej si zdej bitcoine najdu
<pitko> :D
<pitko> k se sploh ne splača
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> kako se ne splaca
<pitko> kje se splača
<pitko> en dan je vreden 1000 € nasleden dan 40
<pitko> 400€
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> kups ko je 400, prodas ko je 1000
<idioterna> pa mas kr dost profita
<pitko> kaj pa če ni nikol več 1000
<pitko> :D
<pitko> majnat se jih pa sploh ne splača
<sasa84> tale veterina je tud nek bolšga... prejšn teden smo dobil obvestilo iz državne veterine gospe vide čadonič špelič za cepljenje psa... pa ga je veterinar uspaval že 4 leta nazaj :\
<lynxlynxlynx> ne razumeš
<dz0ny> hm zajeb
<lynxlynxlynx> očitno je en zombie strain zunaj
<dz0ny> zgleda ga je na crno uspaval
<sasa84> tam sm vidla, da ga je prečrtal na "svojem seznamu"...a veš k majo na a4 sprintan koga cepjo
<sasa84> v potni list ni nč napisal... račun pa ne vem če mamo
<dz0ny> sasa v knjgco ti kora napisat
<sasa84> ej, to je njegovo delo...ne moje :P
<dz0ny> sej zdej bos pa kazen placala
<dz0ny> don't be naive
<sasa84> ne bom... poklicala bom veterinarja, da nej ga da vn iz registra
<sasa84> drgač nej pa svoje račune iz oktobra 2010 pogleda
<sasa84> mislm...kje pa so bli zdej 4 leta?
<sasa84> in pes ma še napačen rojstni datum...rojen je bil 14. 5., ne pa 1. 1. :P
<pitko> k to ceplenje je obvezno ne?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> kazen je 400€ pa k sodniku gres( drug let)
<dz0ny> letos je prvic obvezno + kazen
<CrazyLemon> a niso nekaj govorili da bo na dve leti?
<dz0ny> ne vsako leto
<dz0ny> v teoriji bi moglo bit na 6m
<dz0ny> da e preceplenost velika
<dz0ny> sam pol bi se kdo prtozu
<sasa84> dz0ny, piše, da evtanazije ni treba prjavt, če je bla izvedena v pooblaščeni vet. organizaciji :)))
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sej kazen bos vssen dobila
<dz0ny> optimist
<dz0ny> ni treba
<dz0ny> v kateri drzavi pa ti zivis?
<sasa84> lej...v cerknico k veterinarju smo ga pelal uspavat...
<dz0ny> lej ti si obvestilo dobila
<dz0ny> kdo je kriv?
<sasa84> verjetno veterinar, ker ga ni odjavu
<sasa84> pr seb je prečrtu na listu, v registru pa ne
<dz0ny> ne ti, k si obvestilo dobila
<idioterna> moj veterinar je glede tega zelo natancen
<dz0ny> ce bi ga on, pol bi bil on kriv.
<dz0ny> po moje se greo eno drugo igrco zadi
<sasa84> nism jaz kriva, če nekdo svojga dela ne opravlja :)
<dz0ny> vprasi ce je se kdo dobil
<dz0ny> k zgleda nimajo urejenih evidenc
<dz0ny> in bodo vet. zdej zajebal
<sasa84> sem sosedo vprašala pa ni nč dobila
<idioterna> jsm dobil ampak ne bom pelu cept
<idioterna> je pes prestar
<dz0ny> sej zato pa zdej tud na dom hodjo
<dz0ny> in kolkr vem moras
<dz0ny> obvezno
<sasa84> mi ga nismo pol že 4 leta :P
<idioterna> dz0ny: moras, ja
<idioterna> ampak zdaj ne potuje vec in je v glavnem doma, tako da na 2 leti cepimo
<dz0ny> Tiste lastnike, za katere je razvidno, da se že več let niso odzvali na cepljenje, bodo letos s posebnimi obvestili pozvali, naj uredijo status v registru. Torej naj sporočijo nove podatke o vpisanem psu - ali je bil uspavan ali je poginil ipd.
<idioterna> ja, kr nej pozovejo
<sasa84> uuuu, najdla sm račun za evtanazijo!!!
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> stvar resena
<sasa84> bom mail poslala
<idioterna> sej iz registra loh vidjo kako cepimo
<idioterna> ce jim kej ni prav pa lahko titer nardijo
<dz0ny> idioterna letos morjo vsi
<dz0ny> tko so se odlocil
<dz0ny> potem pa glede na pojavljanje stekline
<idioterna> vseen mi je
<idioterna> z uradniki se js ne kregam, jih kr ignoriram
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 22 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41506/#p41506
<pitko> fajn bi blo če bi bil v slovenščini :)
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...a si ti glasoval za tinkaro na emi? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sploh nisem vedu da je ema ze bila
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, namest d bi poslal moški lovski pevski zbor babno polje... a ne dz0ny ? :P
<sasa84> to bi bil pol sekstet :P
<dz0ny> A to obstaja
<dz0ny> Lol ema
<sasa84> ema a la "čafči finale" :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a pesem ni bila po tvojem izboru?? :)
<sasa84> a-a
 * sasa84 gledala Å¡vedski izbor
<sasa84> tud švedi nimajo bohvi kaj... bolš d bi heleno paparizou poslal
<sasa84> (moje osebno mnenje)
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> zdobersek, !!!
 * sasa84 skoči zdobersek v naročje *moj moj*
<sasa84> lohk bi me ujel :\
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne dej prlimi video
<dz0ny> da primerjamo
<dz0ny> da vidmo kaj smo plačal
<sasa84> dz0ny, a tinkaro?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR99Ery73fM
<Pepelka> [WINNER] Eurovision 2014 Slovenia: Tinkara - Round and round (Live at National Final) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »LIVE EMA 2014: Tinkara Kovač - Spet - Round and round http://www.esc-plus.com - Zmagovalka Eme 2014 je Tinkara Kovač. ZMAGOVALNA SKLADBA: TINKARA KOVAČ - SPE...«
<dz0ny> wtf
<lynxlynxlynx> in to je zmagalo
<sasa84> mhm...
<sasa84> manjka to, da ti gre zadeva hitr v uho... v treh minutah more met folk tvojo melodijo v glav in si jo more zapomnt do glasovanja :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: gnutls verzija?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41507/#p41507
<dz0ny> omg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQp7z8yYZUI
<Pepelka> Donatan - Slavic Girls ft. Cleo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »iTunes: http://goo.gl/kLQXAi Donatan&Cleo "Slavic Girls" English version of the single MY SŁOWIANIE was made in response to the interest in original version,...«
<dz0ny> to so poljaki poslal
<dz0ny> me want
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^ Slavic boobs all around
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dz0ny, drgač pa še ena jajca
<sasa84> jajca with boobs :P
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> but but
<dz0ny> boobs
<dz0ny> who cares about music
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, winning eurosong boobs for you! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmLi6rEmKcY
<Pepelka> Eurovision - Israel 1998 - Dana International - Diva - Dress Rehearsal Clip - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dana International won the 1998 Eurovision Song Contest in 1998 with this song. Here is her performance in the Dress Rehearsal.«
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> oops :$
<dz0ny> sasa84: oooold
<sasa84> ampak en izmed boljših komadov v zgodovini eurosonga :)
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
 * zdobersek skusa ujet sasa84, a je 40min prepozen
<sasa84> zdobersek, juhuuu
<sasa84> abu :>
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<slax0r> sj sm sam par ur kasnejsi :P
<sasa84> ccc slax0r
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nice slavic boobs!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ane kako srečo maš da tle živiš :)
<slax0r> eurosong in dobri komadi ponavadi ne gredo z roko v roki...
<sasa84> lol slax0r :D
<slax0r> ja ce pa tko je ;)
<slax0r> so izjeme seveda
<slax0r> ampak redke
<sasa84> od slovenskih je men fuul všeč brez besed od berte ambrož...
<sasa84> je pa zadeva stara že bliz 50 let :P
<slax0r> js pravim tko, ce si dober glasbenik, ne rabis reklame in raznih tekmovanj in realisticnih showov...ce si dober glasbenik si itak reklama sam po sebi
<slax0r> ce pa nisi, potem pa jeba :)
<sasa84> slax0r, tud celien dion je zmagala na eurosongu :P
<sasa84> celine
<sasa84> za Å¡vico! :>
<slax0r> saj pravim da so izjeme :)
<slax0r> ampak generaly speaking, je polom in ga ne gledam, to je tko kt da bi na vsake par let se na OI pojavil res en prav sportnik :)
<sasa84> slax0r, ne žal smučarjev iz afrike!!! :>
<slax0r> bobsleigh team iz jamajke! :D
<sasa84> đameeeejka :D
<sasa84> a niso mel letos sam dvosed (m)?
<slax0r> ne vem, tut nisem gledal ravno prevec
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2142-1: UDisks vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2142-1/
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lepo se obnašej!
<zdobersek> nikogar zalit!
<napsy> ka dogaja punce
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Wil Wheaton Not Crazy About Direction Ubuntu Has Taken  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_IR0cGsJTFs/wil-wheaton-crazy-ubuntu-direction
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni to dober znak?
<CrazyLemon> da wesley crusher ne mara ubuntuja?
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu is not driving people crazy
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8fHgx9mE5U
<Pepelka> Open Source explained in LEGO - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Have you ever wondered - What is open source? We made this stop motion video in an attempt to explain for anyone. This, simply to help scale the positive pri...«
<CrazyLemon> http://openway.si/ž
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> http://openway.si/
<Pepelka> Open Way
<idioterna> nice lorem ipsumi povsod
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e "uradno odprta" :)
<CrazyLemon> elitist no more :>
<zdobersek> zakaj se bo ob 16:30 zaviralo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek drugače gre vse skupaj prehitro..obviously
<dz0ny_> #fail
<dz0ny_> novo mesto, rly
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni blo vedno tam?
<dz0ny_> logis
<dz0ny_> tma k je MATJAŽ HROVAT doma
<zdobersek> ja, zakaj ni to v Celju??
<dz0ny_> sam res
<dz0ny_> jjaz bi imel v krškem
<dz0ny_> al pa dejmo terme zreče
<zdobersek> al pa pr limunu doma
<dz0ny_> even better
<zdobersek> it's a deal then
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: polet pridemo kampirat na tvoj vrt
<dz0ny_> kdo Å¡e pride?
<dz0ny_> IRC protocol 3.3 to adopt JSON-based messages
<dz0ny_> cajt je bil
<dz0ny_> irc is not dead
<dz0ny_> .aptf libxcb-dri3.so
<dz0ny_> .apt libxcb
<jablana> libxcb-damage0 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libxcb-cursor0 {trusty}
<jablana> libxcb-cursor-dev {trusty}
<jablana> libxcb-composite0-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libxcb-composite0-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libxcb-composite0 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libxcb-aux0-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libxcb-aux0 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libxcb-atom1-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libxcb-atom1 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<dz0ny_> .aptf libxcb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne..tam kjer nino hodi v Å¡olo :D
<CrazyLemon> pa vrt ni velik.. dva Å¡otora bi Å¡la gor
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Default Wallpaper Revealed?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/liImCQ1PABc/ubuntu-14-04-lts-default-wallpaper-revealed
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robertokolobaric: Ubuntu 13.10 namestitev na Lenovo Ideapad S500  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41508/#p41508
<yang> idioterna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQaF4YXCXsc
<Pepelka> Mr. Show - The Limits of Science - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Man's greatest achievement: the wheelbarrow«
<idioterna> yang: tut una statistika k si jo poslal je old news
<idioterna> mi seba sprot kaze grafe k jih rise
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/WVKlQ
<Pepelka> Don't ever talk about his mom - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-11
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Basi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41509/#p41509
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: gnutls verzija?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41510/#p41510
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> \o
<CrazyLemon> http://www.treehugger.com/bikes/bicycle-roundabout-sky-netherlands-hovenring-video.html
<Pepelka> Bicycle roundabout in the sky in the Netherlands, Hovenring (video) : TreeHugger
<Pepelka> »Lloyd has written about potential bike highways in the London sky a few times, but did you know the Netherlands already has a bicycle roundabout in the sky?«
<sasa84> dej no CrazyLemon ... :P
<slax0r> ahoyhoy
<sasa84> oooo slax0r :)
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<sasa84> :>Y
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> pridkan
<slax0r> dz0ny_: daj nama ze to brezo nazaj, da se bova lahko z njo igrala :P
<slax0r> se bom se zredil :)
 * sasa84 skače od navdušenja
<dz0ny_> haha
<sasa84> breza, breza, breza!!!
<dz0ny_> em to futranje drugac fetish
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> khm
<dz0ny_> za ene
 * sasa84 se ozira okol ...
 * slax0r zvizga
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> om nom nom!
<sasa84> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 13.10 namestitev na Lenovo Ideapad S500  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41511/#p41511
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robertokolobaric: Re: Ubuntu 13.10 namestitev na Lenovo Ideapad S500  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41512/#p41512
<zdobersek> sasa84snack
<zdobersek> c'est comme je n'existe pas!
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> om nom nom
<sasa84> elow zdobersek :>
<zdobersek> :|
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj narobe? zakaj maš ustka naravnost?
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico in upa na zdobersek nasmešek
<zdobersek> : J
<sasa84> ;)
<zdobersek> Ü
<idioterna> :L
<dz0ny_> @@@@
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: steam dela
<dz0ny_> probu vceri na 14.04
<slax0r> zakaj pa naj nebi delal?
<dz0ny_> abi za grafiko so zjebal ker mir ne dela prov z dri2
<sasa84> dz0ny_,  amaš še 14.04?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ja
<dz0ny_> misliš reč že
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ awesome :)
<CrazyLemon> torej.. option 1.) ročno pobrisat fajle ki jih ne rabim in obdržat /home ; option 2.) narest backup fajlov ki jih rabim in formatirat /home
<CrazyLemon> option 2 pa pomeni da moram backupat vsaj 15gb iger.. kar mi ni všeč :)
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> 3.
<CrazyLemon> ki pa je ... ?
<dz0ny_> Naredi razdelek in skopiraj steam gor
<CrazyLemon> oo.. smart :)
<CrazyLemon> backup partition
<dz0ny_> ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je druzga razdelek ? :)
<dz0ny_> steam daš tja
<dz0ny_> rečeš steamu tam so zdej igre
<dz0ny_> tam je primarna shramba za igre
<dz0ny_> ni več pod home
<CrazyLemon> ja ne.. če bo steam šel tja..bom pol tam dal še .chrome pa .ssh pa še druge stvari ki so že skonfigurirane :)
<dz0ny_> http://drp.io/ge9F
<Pepelka> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny_> jah ne
<dz0ny_> pol sam .config .gnome{2} .cache pobrises
<dz0ny_> pa si na istem
<dz0ny_> pa home je logično svoj tazdelek
<dz0ny_> razdelek
<CrazyLemon> no sej.. option 1 :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Automate Tasks In Linux Using Actionaz, A Powerful Tool That Can Emulate Clicks, Key Presses And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lHQKAABZdYQ/automate-tasks-in-linux-using-actionaz.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @11.03.2014 12:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 30%  delno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:08, Kulminacija: 11:13:23, Sončni zahod: 17:02:38
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 38min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> 13 stopinnj woow
<dz0ny_> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 14.5°C @11.03.2014 11:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 21% Veter: severovzhodnik 5 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:27:05, Kulminacija: 11:16:33, Sončni zahod: 17:06:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 38min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .napoved lj
<jablana> V četrtek in petek bo jasno. Jutra bodo hladna.
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download The Ubuntu 14.04 Community Wallpapers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/oDAsmXIF788/download-ubuntu-1404-community.html
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<jablana> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 6.6°C @11.03.2014 11:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 36%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:23:51, Kulminacija: 11:13:16, Sončni zahod: 17:02:42
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 38min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> and BURJA
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> če ne piše pol ne piha!
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho
<sasa84> piha!
<yang> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYyNTE
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] My New Linux Ultrabook: The ASUS Zenbook UX301LA-DH71T
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 9.5°C @11.03.2014 12:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 31% Veter: vzhodnik 3.1 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:51, Kulminacija: 11:14:12, Sončni zahod: 17:03:33
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 38min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> ooo yang -ec :D
<yang> o saska
 * sasa84 počoha yang po bučki
<yang> ja zdej sem ostrizen na krtacko
<sasa84> abu abu :>
<yang> ;)
<aaljosa> dober dan
<aaljosa> rabu bi neki kao "osnovni tecaj linuxa"
<aaljosa> knjigo, skripto, video,
<aaljosa> predavnje
<aaljosa> karkoli
<aaljosa> ma kdo kako idejo?
<yang> aaljosa: kako zaceti z linuxom ?
<yang> knjiga je o ubuntu v slovenscini
<dz0ny_> imas oboje na ubuntu.si strani
<aaljosa> da vidimo
<aaljosa> ja ne
<aaljosa> sej se mi je zdelo da sem enkrat vidu
<dz0ny_> je pa nek tecaj nekje
<dz0ny_> ce mene spomin ne vara
<aaljosa> ho
<aaljosa> to bi blo super :)
<aaljosa> se ti sanja ne kje priblizno?
<dz0ny_> aaljosa: https://slo-tech.com/novice/t603013
<aaljosa> to sem vidu ja
<aaljosa> samo bo komaj poleti
<aaljosa> tukaj rabijo zdj kao
<aaljosa> to je pol tudi opcija za poleti
<dz0ny_> dunno
<dz0ny_> http://www.agenda.si/mala-podjetja/storitve/izobrazevanje/novellsuse-ic/novell-suse-linux-osnove/
<Pepelka> Novell SuSE Linux osnove
<aaljosa> hm ql..zdj bi rabu samo se njohovo gradivo :)
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> pay
<dz0ny_> pa ce gledam tale predmetnik
<dz0ny_> to je isto kot ce das ubuntu bukvo pa ot Matthai bukvo skupaj
<aaljosa> kasna je pa Matthai bukva?:)
<aaljosa> ubuntu ze listam
<aaljosa> je videt obetavno
<dz0ny_> aaljosa: tist k ti je yang omenil
<aaljosa> ma sej gledal pa ne najdem...ta kako zaceti z linuxom?
<dz0ny_> .lmgtfy ubuntu.si seznam prirocnikov
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooo aaljosa
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> Matthai, je bukvo napisal?
<sasa84> a to je una kao...linux na namizju?
<dz0ny_> !g aaljosa http://matej.owca.info/linux/Linux_na_namizju.pdf
<Pepelka> Linux na namizju
<Pepelka>  /webhp?hl=sl
<dz0ny_> sasa84: shocked
<dz0ny_> da ne ves
<sasa84> dz0ny_, warum?
<sasa84> nism vedla, da je to ta tametj :(
<sasa84> matej*
<sasa84> sam dz0ny_ ...a ni bolš d poznam knjigo kt pa avtorja? :P
<sk4m> aaljosa: Linux Essentials by Roderick W. Smith, ce pa res hoces kaj konkretnega pa Linux Bible 2010 by Christopher Negus
<zdobersek> ce si bolj HC, pa man pages
<sk4m> bro pages :D
<zdobersek> NO PAGES
<zdobersek> READ THE CODE
<aaljosa> :))
<sk4m> http://bropages.org
<Pepelka> bro: just get to the point!
<zdobersek> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/
<zdobersek> Pepelka: u confused bot?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: https verify off
<dz0ny_> mogoce j pa spet kdo pohekal serverje :$
<zdobersek> bil je to CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> zdobersek, a spet CrazyLemon ...?
<sasa84> ah :\
<sasa84> kaj bo s tega fanta
<napsy> tezke bo
<napsy> tezka*
<sasa84> in napsy ...kako živiŠ? :>
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/11/5495438/barack-obama-between-two-ferns-zach-galifianakis-video
<Pepelka> Watch Barack Obama trade insults with Zach Galifianakis | The Verge
<Pepelka> »President Barack Obama is the latest guest on Zach Galifianakis' spoof chat show Between Two Ferns. In a six-minute clip posted to Funny or Die, the pair trade insults about Galifianakis' weight,...«
<jablana> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/332/023/c9b.gif
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> se jablani je cudn
<sasa84> wat
<jablana> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/214/265/1201133266390.jpg
<zdobersek> !google the last samurai
<Pepelka> The Last Samurai (2003) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325710/
<zdobersek> .imdb the last samurai
<jablana> The Last Samurai (2003) 154 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7.7/10 (240,371 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jablana> An American military advisor embraces the Samurai culture he was hired to destroy after he is captured in battle.
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325710/
<zdobersek> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325710/
<Pepelka> The Last Samurai (2003) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Edward Zwick. With Tom Cruise, Ken Watanabe, Billy Connolly, William Atherton. An American military advisor embraces the Samurai culture he was hired to destroy after he is captured in battle.«
<zdobersek> Water is flowing.
<jablana> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/555/144/167.gif
<zdobersek> ayo
<zdobersek> the Water is not Walter
<zdobersek> o-no
<sasa84> zdobersek, the last samurai?!
<zdobersek> sasa84: Ken _Wat_anabe ocitno ni dost wat material za pepelko
<zdobersek> wat, I know
<jablana> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/613/Wat.jpg
<sasa84> fant ni tko slab za pogledat :P
<sasa84> v filmih pa zmer tko grdo gleda :P
<zdobersek> ^ racist
<sasa84> http://time.com/selfies-cities-world-rankings/
<Pepelka> Cities Ranked by Selfies: Where Are the Most Selfies Taken? - TIME
<Pepelka> »Find out where your city ranks«
<sasa84> zdobersek, nism rasist....sam ken zmer zgleda tak nevarn :P
<zdobersek> ... because he's Asian
<zdobersek> => racist
<zdobersek> ccc
<zdobersek> sasa84: take the test https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLWWFU7r2K0
<Pepelka> Extras: Ricky Gervais - "Racist" (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to HBO: http://itsh.bo/10qIqsj Andy tests a fellow extra to find out whether or not she is a racist. HBO on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/hbo H...«
<sasa84> zdobersek, i'm racist :P
<Matthai> ?
<Matthai> kdo me je omenjal?
 * CrazyLemon points at sasa84 
<sasa84> pardon Matthai ...nisem vedla, da si ti "ta", ki je napisal knjigo :)
<Matthai> katero? .-)
<Matthai> sem tri
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš ti to sramoto.. še tega ne ve
<dz0ny_> neresna tale sasa
<CrazyLemon> totalno..
<Matthai> mogoče pa znam tolk dobro prikrivat svojo identiteto :-)
<CrazyLemon> upam da je sasa84 vsaj na drogah..ker drugače je to popolnoma nesprejemljivo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> Matthai, poznam uno, k je na ubuntu.si... to je bla knjiga, ki sem jo najprej vzela v roke, ko sem prešaltala an ubuntu :)
<sasa84> linux na namizju
<CrazyLemon> \o/
 * CrazyLemon on 14.04
<napsy> cestitke, js sm ze od prejsnjega tedna :)
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntuju??
<napsy> seveda
<CrazyLemon> da hell napsy .. a je vse v redu?
<napsy> a?
<CrazyLemon> kako to da si na sistemu za fantke
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> heh
<napsy> na sihtu ga mam
<CrazyLemon> oh the tyranny
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Default Wallpaper Revealed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1RqD_fnPp6E/ubuntu-1404-lts-default-wallpaper.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The 11 Community Wallpapers Chosen for Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sMXicMbME3Q/14-community-wallpapers-ubuntu-14-04
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> a si ti inštaliral amd gonilnik prek ubuntu skladišč
<CrazyLemon> al si zbuildal ter inštaliral prek amd.com paketa ?
<CrazyLemon> za 14.04 sprašujem
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 Themes To Use Borderless Window Decorations  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mF-9oMx6g3A/ubuntu-1404-themes-to-use-borderless.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Introduces Borderless Windows  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zqGw3l6SJy4/ubuntu-14-04-introduces-borderless-windows
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Ditches Borders From App Windows under Default Themes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zqGw3l6SJy4/ubuntu-14-04-introduces-borderless-windows
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kako ta 'posodobilnik programov' - software updater sucks donkey cocks
<CrazyLemon> fiksna velikost..ne moreš resizat da prebereš kaj je novega v posodobitvah ne nič
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity Lockscreen In Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0599u-_VCck/unity-lockscreen-ubuntu-14-04
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] App Windows Go Borderless In Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zqGw3l6SJy4/ubuntu-14-04-introduces-borderless-windows
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Meet The Slick New Unity Lockscreen Coming to Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0599u-_VCck/unity-lockscreen-ubuntu-14-04
<zdobersek> I said wut wut
<idioterna> wut did you say?
<zdobersek> wut wut
<idioterna> wut did you say wut?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: gnutls verzija?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41513/#p41513
<zdobersek> wutututututututututututu-
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity 7 To Get Its Own LockScreen [Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/23EQSJJAYXg/unity-7-to-get-its-own-lockscreen.html
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: how many drugs?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] matejd: mrežna kartica via vt6103 na ubuntu 13.10 ne dobi IP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41514/#p41514
<zdobersek> wutututututumany
<idioterna> toj pa ta kofe
<dz0ny_> mhm
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilxknbKJ0Pc
<Pepelka> Cisco Catalyst 6509 NetFlow Rap - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.plixer.com/ Mix Master Mitch has done it again! Ever setup NetFlow exports on a Cisco Catalyst 6509 switch? Mix Master Mitch has... Like this vide...«
<zdobersek> !report2mods sasa84
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> a ni bota
<sasa84> nočko miške
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ why are you ignoring me..whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<CrazyLemon> y
<zdobersek> yea
<zdobersek> y dz0ny_
<pitko> kva men vse dons jebe u glavo
<pitko> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format ?
<pitko> tar -xzf download.php\?xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz
<pitko> kva je narobe :D
<zdobersek> corrup file
<zdobersek> cat download.php\...
<pitko> nemorm nasnet xmapp na server -.-
<pitko> http://aleandrosy.wordpress.com/2012/12/12/installing-xampp-on-ubuntu-12-04-server-64-bit/
<Pepelka> Installing Xampp on Ubuntu 12.04 Server 64 bit | Aleandro's Blog
<pitko> to ne dela
<Pepelka> »1. Download xampp wget 2. Unzip tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.8.1.tar.gz -C /opt 3. Update available packages apt-get update 3. Install 32 bit libraries sudo apt-get install ia32-libs 4. Open browser and ...«
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne dela?
<pitko> ta del
<pitko> pr tar
<pitko> se sfuka
<pitko> nevem
<pitko> to se tut jaz sprašujem
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh imaš ta fajl gor?
<pitko> ne nasnemavam prvič :D
<pitko> do zdej je zmeri delalu
<pitko> sej ga z wgetom snamem
<pitko> wget http://www.apachefriends.org/download.php?xampp-linux-1.8.1.tar.gz
<Pepelka> Apache Friends
<pitko> shrani mi ga pa download.php?xampp-linux-1.8.1.tar.gz
<_upd_> če odpreš stran vidiš da ni popolni url
<CrazyLemon> exactly.. in če bi odpru stran bi vidu tudi da ni več v .gz formatu ampak .run :)
<pitko_> kva si nazadnje napisuu
<pitko_> irc je vn vrgl
<pitko_> -.-
<CrazyLemon> <pitko> shrani mi ga pa download.php?xampp-linux-1.8.1.tar.gz
<CrazyLemon> <_upd_> če odpreš stran vidiš da ni popolni url
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> exactly.. in če bi odpru stran bi vidu tudi da ni več v .gz formatu ampak .run :)
<pitko_>  -.-
<pitko_> ja zakaj ga pa pol pod
<pitko_> tar.gz?
<pitko_> shran
<CrazyLemon> lahko daš tudi .exe na konc pa a to pomeni da je windows executable?
<pitko_> aja
<pitko_> :D
<pitko_> to je res !
<zdobersek> to ni laz!
<pitko_> kako naj pol zaženem ta fajl
<pitko_> sam ./
<pitko_> pred
<_upd_> ya
<_upd_> če pa bo težilo da pa daš
<_upd_> chmod +x fajl.run
<pitko_> to vem ja
<pitko_> :D
<_upd_> za +x executable
<pitko_> hvala
<_upd_> ok
<pitko_> kako mene dons neki ne mara
<pitko_> ne piše
<pitko_> :D
<pitko_> da je napaka neka
<pitko_> v fajlu
<pitko_> : syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<pitko_> kr neki
<zdobersek> ce ti ni vsec, pol se useki
<pitko_> bom se drgač znajdu :D
<CrazyLemon> tale 14.04 je pa dizaster v trenutnem stanju
<zdobersek> is it not ...
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> trusty ...
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> it is trusty
<idioterna> it may be
<CrazyLemon> but its not worthy
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> but i'm not
<idioterna> also inb4 rusty
<zdobersek> Rusty!
<zdobersek> Rusty & Marty, Bad Boys in Carcosa
<CrazyLemon> ln
<idioterna> gledam bron||broen
<idioterna> skandinavci so velik bl sick k americani
<idioterna> no pa tut zlo kul
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-12
<napsy> dan
<yang__> test1
<yang> test2
<idioterna> how many tests
<slax0r> test3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [13.10] Mrežna kartica via vt6103 ne dobi IP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41515/#p41515
<yang> crazylemon tebe bi moral canonical najet za help team
<CrazyLemon> yang there is not help for canonical
<CrazyLemon> you can quote me on that :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v topic!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 13.10 namestitev na Lenovo Ideapad S500  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41516/#p41516
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> zdobersek, juhuuuuu
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek, zdobersek ... kavico
<zdobersek> sasa84: NEA SKRBI
 * zdobersek pristavi, sladka
 * CrazyLemon zaklene vse WCje
<slax0r> fark! odkleni!
<slax0r> sm ravno drugo kavo spil :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: slax0r is our boi!
<slax0r> doh :P
<sasa84> ooo, priden zdobersek !!!
<sasa84> slax0r, pridruži se nam na drugi strani... strani kave :>
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<CrazyLemon> poopalots
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: come to the dark side! we have cookies!
<sasa84> oh yes! we do!
<sasa84> pridkan slax0r ...ti zmer vse priboljške popapcaš :P
<sasa84> sam d me ne bo punca/žena/partnerka kregala zarad kil :\
<slax0r> ko bi se mi kaj poznal :D
<sasa84> slax0r, a si tak k dachovski atlet? :P
<slax0r> ma to ravno ne, sem pa bil, sm mel ~70 kil, pol sm nehu kadit, pa sm skocu na ~90, zdaj pa k spet kadim pa sm nekje med 85 in 90
<CrazyLemon> slax0r piškote pa bi! chocolate chip for me!
<slax0r> jah lej, join the dark side ;)
<CrazyLemon> najprej piškoti.. šele nato pregovori
<slax0r> sasa84: skoc v stacuno po piskote za limuna :)
<sasa84> slax0r, pe ša kadiš... moja duša dvojčica :P
<sasa84> hm, piškote za limuna? a čva?
<slax0r> ne vem, a ga sprejmemo? :P
 * sasa84 ponudi CrazyLemon bebi piškote
<CrazyLemon> ti bom dal js bebi
<sasa84> slax0r, lej, to je tko kt v politiki...ne gre se zato, kaj mi komu ponudmo, ampak kaj ONI ponudjo NAM!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ups, typo... bebo* :P
<slax0r> sam res...limun, sto ces da nam das? :P
<CrazyLemon> ključ od wcja
<slax0r> crap :D
<slax0r> sasa84: mislim da nas ma v kotu :)
 * sasa84 gre v trgovino po chocolate chips ...
<CrazyLemon> chip*
<sasa84> chip? a to je tako kt kosmiči, sam d se po anglešk reče? :P
 * sasa84 ne ve, ker je z vasi doma :P
<CrazyLemon> !g chocolate chip cookies
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo chocolate chip cookies chocolate chip cookies
<CrazyLemon> whhyyyy
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> !g crazylemon
<Pepelka> The Crazy Lemon, Brownwood - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g55540-d512457-Reviews-The_Crazy_Lemon-Brownwood_Texas.html
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> 2/5 :DD
<sasa84> not open on saturdays??????
<zdobersek> brownwood?!
<sasa84> Typical bar food. Nothing to write home about. Beer selection is terrible, nothing but pale watery domestics and the staff gets quite snappy if you try to order a non inbev/millercoors product. Very smoky with loud music. Not a bar to visit if youd like a good beer/conversation.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yup..there the wood is brown
<napsy> lazy sreda
<sasa84_> !
<napsy> dans je gregorjevo
<napsy> se mormi it zenit
<napsy> moramo*
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Google Translate CLI Lets You Translate Text From The Command Line  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UHAUJiwh298/google-translate-cli-lets-you-translate.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] matejd: Re: [13.10] Mrežna kartica via vt6103 ne dobi IP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41517/#p41517
<yang> zaceli so reverse engineerat rpi gpu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj če pa so obljubili da bo broadcom (?) izdal source code ?
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.broadcom.com/chip-design/android-for-all-broadcom-gives-developers-keys-to-the-videocore-kingdom/
<Pepelka> Android for All: Broadcom Gives Developers Keys to the VideoCore® Kingdom | Broadcom Connected
<Pepelka> »To date, thereâ��s been a dearth of documentation and vendor-developed open source drivers for the graphics subsystems of mobile systems-on-...«
<sasa84_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10014685_10152075739196840_1196789255_n.jpg
<dz0ny_> yang: nonse to ni reverse eng ce pisejo kodo od zacetka, na strani mas cel spec za gpu
<dz0ny_> https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!topic/chromium-dev/Zpu9801pPRc
<Pepelka> Google Skupine
<Pepelka> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<yang> ja dzony zdaj ko so specifikacijo objavili se lahko tega lotijo
<dz0ny_> ah pol je bil reverse engineerat typo :)
<yang> ne tko je pisal na mailing listi
<sasa84_> ooo đonko :P
<sasa84_> in elow yang -ec :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ :DD
<CrazyLemon> huda fotka
<sasa84_> jp...muce :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/s403x403/1098276_10203489961952441_2052036673_n.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tole maš pa za kolesart https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1070110_663994533642119_319441995_n.jpg
<dz0ny_> horny cats
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti normalno dela launcher?
<dz0ny_> ker launcher?
<CrazyLemon> sam en launcher je v 14.04 :D
<CrazyLemon> ta na levi strani
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> sem mislu od googla
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> meni ob bootu dela .. pol pa kr ne odpira več programov z desnim klikom :)
<dz0ny_> desnim
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vseh.. terminal recimo pa chrome pa transmission
<dz0ny_> misliš levim
<dz0ny_> desni odpre opis
<CrazyLemon> levim ja :)
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> pa jaz sem na xorg-edgers
<dz0ny_> ce je to kej :)
<dz0ny_> happy
<dz0ny_> k zdej chrome webgl dela
<dz0ny_> pa steam games
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ker driver pa imaš nameščen?
<dz0ny_> foss
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<dz0ny_> fglrx gre v turbo mode cpu
<dz0ny_> i wonder why
 * sasa84 skoči na CrazyLemon *belly flop*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt kosilo kuhat!
<sasa84> se že kuha!
<CrazyLemon> mhhhhhmmm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2144-1: CUPS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2144-1/
<sasa84> mhmmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> uu.. je že nov lockscreen - nice
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prašaj davida kdaj bodo updejtali prevode v 14.04
<CrazyLemon> ker je še vedno shitload angleških nizov
<dz0ny_> jp pa bordless windows
<dz0ny_> to bo ful dobra izdaja
<CrazyLemon> lol.. right :)
<zdobersek> tist ni spec za rpijev gpu
<zdobersek> niti ni sproscena koda za rpijev gpu
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: podobne gpu
<dz0ny_> mislim skori isti
<dz0ny_> sam ram/gpu speed je drugi
<dz0ny_> what else you want?
<yang> danes samo jem ze cel dan
<napsy> stop it!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2145-1: libssh vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2145-1/
<sasa84> šibam miške
<sasa84> čafči
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Default Wallpaper Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Eocr5KiBXyo/ubuntu-14-04-default-wallpaper-now-available-download
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install BitTorrent Sync GUI In Ubuntu Or Debian [PPA Repository]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/SZupwQojEVY/install-bittorrent-sync-gui-in-ubuntu.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phones to Cost $200 to $400 — Can they be a Success at this Price?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/No8FjoyJoso/ubuntu-phones-priced-at-200-400-dollars
<CrazyLemon>  Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<CrazyLemon> yay for LTS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> ping
<jablana> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> .sc Daft Punk - Computerized (Feat. Jay Z)
<jablana> Daft Punk - Computerized (Feat. Jay Z)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/rapwavenet/daft-punk-computerized-feat ♥6,389 ▶541,449
<yang> Gorelo je v BS3 je blo kaj po TV ?
<CrazyLemon> Ob 17.42 je na Maroltovi ulici v Ljubljani v stanovanju večstanovanjske stavbe v kuhinji gorel pomivalni stroj. Gasilci GB Ljubljana so ogenj pogasili in prezračili prostor.
<CrazyLemon> yang ^ ?
<yang> http://jp.si/Pozar/
<Pepelka> Index of /Pozar
<yang> kje je link ?
<CrazyLemon> jah..zgoraj.. pravkar si ga prilepu
<yang> mislim link z opisom kje si to prebral
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bo Å¡lo
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/443801176371630081
<Pepelka> Twitter / dz0ny: Cleaning we are... ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ni lažje vse skupi za
<CrazyLemon> zažgat*
<dz0ny_> pol bo pa se mega pozar
<dz0ny_> pa tlo k tle vidis se ni hudo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ni to nekaj navadnega za PGD? da si iščejo "delo" :p
<dz0ny_> a?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nvm :>
<dz0ny_> kazen je ce ne popucaš
<CrazyLemon> Good: Your Website was not used for DDOS.
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<dz0ny_> a wp ?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny_> a xmlrpc block si dal not
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi to dal not..sej se da privzeto onemogočit xmlrpc pa je enako kot block..ane?
<sasa84> jou jou miške
<sasa84> wazaaaaaap
<sasa84> *belly flop*
 * CrazyLemon admires all those waves on sasa84's belly
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> hahahahaha :)
<sasa84> a ni to ena spešl vrsta p0rn?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem js..ti se spoznaš na te spešl vrste prona :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny_> ping je vedno omogočen
<zdobersek> gonewildcurvy?
<yang> dz0ny_: ti si gasilec ziher tam pise da so danes tu pri nas gasili
<yang> na kakem intranetu
<zdobersek> ElektroBrizga
<yang> jaz sem mislil da kurjo zadeve z vrta
<yang> ne pomnim pozara v naselju
<CrazyLemon> js tudi ne!
<dz0ny_> yang: poglej na spin
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker ga ni bilo!
<dz0ny_> jaz vidim samo za lokalno podrobno
<yang> spin ?
<CrazyLemon> spin.sos112.si
<yang> zahteva gesllo
<CrazyLemon> admin/admin
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> to so pa imeli tezko delo z izbiro gesla
<CrazyLemon> http://spin.sos112.si/SPIN2/Javno/Dogodki/
<Pepelka> spin
<yang> ej za usesa te bom CrazyLemon ti me zajebavas z gesli na javni strani ministrstva
<chemist^> ola folk
<CrazyLemon> yang ahahaha ..a si probal??? :DD
<yang> ja
<chemist^> kaj gleda kdo od vas t-2 preko vlc-ja?
<CrazyLemon> yang in?? :D
<yang> ja ne dela ;)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda :/
<chemist^> kaj se da kako nastimat da je boljsa kvaliteta slike?
<chemist^> ker je obcutno slabsa kot preko njihove skatlice
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ t-2.rula.net malo poglej
<chemist^> ma sm gledal
<chemist^> samo ne najdem
<zdobersek> glej mocneje
<yang> chemist^: napisi now thread
<yang> nov
<yang> thread ? kako se spoloh to prevede po slovensko
<chemist^> newem
<chemist^> tema
<yang> novo sporocilo
<yang> tema
<yang> bo drzalo
<chemist^> kj od vas noben nima s tem izkusenj?
<chemist^> nekje pise da je kvaliteta preko vlc-ja kao dvd
<chemist^> ma meni ne zgleda neki ful dvd
<dz0ny_> kolk je bitrate?
<chemist^> kje to pogledam :D
<chemist^> aha evo
<chemist^> input bitrate
<chemist^> to mislis?
<chemist^> med 3500 in 4500 kb/s
<chemist^> in content bitrate med 3000 in 4000 kb/s
<dz0ny_> no to je dvd :)
<chemist^> ke smeti
<chemist^> :D
<dz0ny_> mpeg2
<chemist^> in kaj boljse ne gre alkaj
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> si nor
<chemist^> ma jz hocem HD
<chemist^> :D
<dz0ny_> a ti bi kr blueray
<chemist^> oz. vsaj tko dobro kot preko skatlice na tv
<dz0ny_> k je 19MBps
<chemist^> sj mam 100 mbps
<chemist^> al si mislu 19 MB/s
<chemist^> ;D
<dz0ny_> .calc 19000/8
<jablana> 2375.00
<dz0ny_> 2MBs
<dz0ny_> zajeb
<dz0ny_> b z malo sm msilu
<chemist^> dobro kaj ni panike
<chemist^> sj mam 100 mbit
<chemist^> 11 mb/s
<chemist^> torej se ne da nikakor izboljsat slike?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> btw prek navadne antene mas hd
<chemist^> zdj gledam tekmo
<dz0ny_> tle ga ne bos vidu
<chemist^> ko leti zoga ful hitro
<chemist^> se vidi cep slabo
<chemist^> ja sj uporabljam navadno anteno za hd
<dz0ny_> t2 s
<chemist^> ampak italjanske programe
<dz0ny_> je pa sploh slab
<chemist^> t2 s je slab?
<chemist^> ne lovi z navadno anteno sport klub in podobne kanale :D
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V petek bo jasno. Zjutraj bo hladno, čez dan pa precej toplo. V soboto bo sprva povečini jasno. Dopoldne se bo oblačnost začela nabirati nad hribovitim delom zahodne Slovenije, popoldne pa se bo postopno pooblačilo tudi drugod. Ponekod bno zapihal jugozahodnik. Zvečer bodo ponekod manjše padavine. V nedeljo bo pretežno oblačno in večinoma suho. Ponekod bo pihal jugozahodnik.
<yang> .obeti
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> Ponoči in jutri bo jasno. Ob Jadranu bo predvsem do jutri zjutraj pihala šibka burja.
<sasa84> a pozna kdo kšn dobr tutorial za statistiko in spss?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kolk faksom mislis ti met?
<dz0ny_> faksov
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zakaj dz0ny_ ?
<dz0ny_> kaj pa teologi nucate spss?
<sasa84> sej smo ga že mel v 2. letniku pr sociologiji...sam je blo tko basic, d glava peče
<CrazyLemon> You can opt to register for a verified certificate for US$250.
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<zdobersek> I'll have 3 of those.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] akelsin: Težave s printer driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41518/#p41518
<sasa84> zdobersek: !!!
<CrazyLemon> lol.. hotu sem se naročit za termin pri GURSu prek spletne aplikacije
<CrazyLemon> in mi sploh ne kaže prostih terminov :D
<pitko> kva je to?
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> qui m'apelle?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa rabš? sej si ena sirotica mala :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zamešali so nekaj (what a surprise)
<CrazyLemon> in namesto ~200€ davka so izračunali ~440 €
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave s printer driverjem? (Xubuntu)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41519/#p41519
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, gurs zamešal??? ni mogoče!
<sasa84> prvič slišim :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa si jim povedal, da uporabljas Ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah ne! kako naj jim povem če nimajo prostih terminov ffs :/
<sasa84> zdobersek, +1
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: you can hack
<dz0ny_> ziher je forma hidden
<sasa84> :o dz0ny_ !
<dz0ny_> al pa kej kmečkega
<CrazyLemon> NVIDIA says most laptops die after 50 minutes of gaming, claims new GPUs will double that
<CrazyLemon> yay..100minutes of gaming
<idioterna> to je kr velik
<idioterna> lj-copenhagen
<zdobersek> jablana!!
<zdobersek> neeeee
<CrazyLemon> !!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> !!!!
<dz0ny_> what now
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> upgrade time :>
<zdobersek> jablana 2.0
<dz0ny_> ne docker 0.9.0
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @12.03.2014 22:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 56%  jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:22:13, Kulminacija: 11:13:06, Sončni zahod: 17:04:00
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 41min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> buuuuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> buuuuuulululululululu
<dz0ny_> !g dpkg-reconfigure tz-data
<Pepelka> TimeZoneChanges - Debian Wiki https://wiki.debian.org/TimeZoneChanges
<dz0ny_> ah /etc/localtime
<zdobersek> well duuh
<dz0ny_> ok to je en blob
<sasa84> o đizs... rabm potrdilo o aktivnem znanju tujega jezika :P
<dz0ny_> the hell
<zdobersek> sasa84: I approve
<dz0ny_> I confirm
<sasa84> baje se ga na ff najlažje dobi
<sasa84> mislm...najhitrej
<sasa84> k se zmenš pa greš delat
<dz0ny_> reči da si vodja prevajalcev
<dz0ny_> pa da nimajo za burek
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> rabm za "Å¡iht"
<sasa84> se norm jutr pozanimat, če izpit iz angl. na faksu šteje :P
<dz0ny_> ne
<sasa84> damn :P
<dz0ny_> ecds rabiš
<sasa84> pa glih mudi se mi :)
<sasa84> bom jutr na ff poklicala
<dz0ny_> kje pa boš delala
<dz0ny_> if !!not secret
<dz0ny_>    tell {input}
<sasa84> to ti lohk sam na privat povem, k zdej dajem sam prošnjo...k bo official bo lohk javno :P
<dz0ny_> ah ne pol bo pa preveč foušije
<dz0ny_> kaz neki posebnega zdej tle bil
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> miške...šibam pančkat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte do jutr :>
<dz0ny_> pin
<dz0ny_> ping
<jablana> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @12.03.2014 22:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 56%  jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:13, Kulminacija: 12:13:06, Sončni zahod: 18:04:00
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 41min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> :>
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#56/master (Janez Troha): The build was broken. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/20645922
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#55/master (Janez Troha): The build was broken. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/20645846
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-13
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> Dan
<zdobersek> danananana
<slax0r> dobar dan
<CrazyLemon> 10. v čakalni vrsti o/
<zdobersek> za ... ?
<CrazyLemon> gurs hotline
<CrazyLemon> in kaj mi pravijo?
<CrazyLemon> "vsi termini so zasedeni"
<CrazyLemon> yay :)
<zdobersek> a pol nisi na gursu?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla hodit na gurs
<zdobersek> la-zy
<zdobersek> LazyLemon
<zdobersek> ayo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj lazy? ker ne želim čakat v vrsti na termin na katerega nisem naročen? :D
<dz0ny_> ne ker nis slovenc
<dz0ny_> pa se ne ustulis
<dz0ny_> tko kot vsi
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne moreš se uštulit..ker pri naročanju poveš svoj emšo :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. v lidlu majo danes multifunkcijsko orodje za kolo.. pa spreje za čiščenje
<CrazyLemon> takorekoč đabe! :)
<zdobersek> dzabe kvalitet, ja
<CrazyLemon> a praviš da motorex sprej za ciscenje ki stane 10€ boljse cisti kot druga cistila ki so bl poceni ? :)
<dz0ny_> cl rly
<dz0ny_> emao?
<dz0ny_> emao?
<dz0ny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> EMSO*
<CrazyLemon> ja
<dz0ny_> emso
<dz0ny_> a ni o osebni podatek
<dz0ny_> wtff
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak je to tudi podatek s katerim je povezana nepremičnina.. in ga moraš povedat če želiš spreminjat podatke nepremičnine
<dz0ny_> jako si tam
<dz0ny_> ne ko poizvedujes za termin
<CrazyLemon> tudi prek telefona ti spreminjajo podatke
<CrazyLemon> če je to mogoče
<CrazyLemon> tko kot prek web appa
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu miškice
<sasa84> o đonko :D
 * sasa84 požgečka zdobersek 
<sasa84> kafeeeeee :>
 * zdobersek ni obcutljiv na te stose
<sasa84> zdobersek, a an kofe pa? :)
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> sasa84: ... ja ;>
<sasa84> aj nju it!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se cakas? :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: linji
<zdobersek> liniji
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čigavi liniji?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gurs
<CrazyLemon> [09:32:37] <CrazyLemon> gurs hotline
<CrazyLemon> [09:32:40] <CrazyLemon> in kaj mi pravijo?
<CrazyLemon> [09:32:45] <CrazyLemon> "vsi termini so zasedeni"
<CrazyLemon> [09:32:47] <CrazyLemon> yay :)
<CrazyLemon> like.. 85 min ago
<dz0ny_> rofl
<dz0ny_> javni vpogled ima rce
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a so ti preveč zaračunal? :P če premal...pol bod kr tih :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preveč :D
<CrazyLemon> 0.5% namesto 0.15%
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: zelvice so se prebudile iz zimskega spanca!
<zdobersek> proof: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8_077J5Rvw
<Pepelka> Toirtoises mating. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Send it to a friend. Share the love.«
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: this is no interest for me
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0AWji0bnBE
<Pepelka> Putin's Cold War Kickstarter - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Vladimir Putin's video for his kickstarter campaign to start a new Cold War. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon: http://bit.ly/1nwT1aN W...«
<dz0ny_> javni vplogled v kataster ma rce
<dz0ny_> fyi
<zdobersek> rce?
<dz0ny_> Remote Code Execution
<zdobersek> si obvestil Boruta in Alenko?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: borut bo itak odstopil
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: pomagaj ga spodnest, bos jeseni sel v parlament
<CrazyLemon> borut je best president ever
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: :D
<dz0ny_> not my idea
<dz0ny_> skip
<CrazyLemon> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/replicant-developers-find-and-close-samsung-galaxy-backdoor
<Pepelka> Replicant developers find and close Samsung Galaxy backdoor — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<CrazyLemon> madona kako bo yang vesel ko to prebere
<dz0ny_> ane :>
<idioterna> frontdoor.
<lynxlynxlynx> Od od 27 do 30 decembra 2011 sem odsotna. <-- današnji ooo autoreply :O
<dz0ny_> glitch in the matrix
<idioterna> al se je pa ubila na smucanju
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] akelsin: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41520/#p41520
<sasa84> abuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<slax0r> ti bom dal abu, kko si upas ne pozdravit zjutraj? :(
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41521/#p41521
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] akelsin: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41522/#p41522
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] akelsin: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41523/#p41523
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41524/#p41524
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/590433/
<Pepelka> FSF: Replicant developers find and close Samsung Galaxy back-door [LWN.net]
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] akelsin: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41525/#p41525
<sasa84_> ping
<jablana> sasa84_: pong
<sasa84_> ta sasa84 pa sam skače
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41526/#p41526
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2146-1: Sudo vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2146-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.najdi.si/najdi/po%C4%8Ditnice+na+fkk
<Pepelka> počitnice na fkk | Najdi.si
<CrazyLemon> (zadnji link)
<zdobersek> FKK?
<LorD_DDooM> Tok je lep dan..
<LorD_DDooM> ...da si bo treba počas nogice pobrit.
<idioterna> zdobersek: freikorperkultur
<idioterna> commonly known as nudl
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM: aye
<gregors> Dobr dan, eno vprašanje. Kako se na Ubuntu 14.04 znebim tega tečnega menija, ki je embeded na vrhu strani ? Sm old school ...nazadnje sm uporabljal Cairo-dock in klasičn gnome. Zdej pa nekako ne najdem načina da bi pršu do tega nazaj.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Pops Up In TV News Report on Robotics  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tbBUA79E_HM/ubuntu-tv-newsround-item-cbbc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] akelsin: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41527/#p41527
<CrazyLemon> gregors kerga menija na vrhu?
<CrazyLemon> to je meni programa
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Popcorn Time From Source In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/VH2pISDPM8Q/how-to-install-popcorn-time-from-source.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41528/#p41528
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] akelsin: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41529/#p41529
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težave s printer Lexmark E120 driverjem?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41530/#p41530
<gregors> CrazyLemon, jz še vedno žalujem za Gnome 2.0, Compiz Fusion in Cairo dock kombinacijo pr kateri mi ni blo treba zapirat okna na levi strani in si mel menije programov klasično postavljene ... ne da mi jih grafika nekam zabriše.  :D
<CrazyLemon> gregors poglej si malo namizje MATE
<CrazyLemon> je precej podobno gnome 2.0
<gregors> bom pogledu
<zdobersek1> ko je ovaj, Mate?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek neznaš matu ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> A ni tko da se bo v 14.04 dali izklopit global-menu (ne odinštalirat, ampak on/off)
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> sam pol ga maš pa v oknu
<CrazyLemon> ja..local menu integration bo
<dz0ny_> LorD_DDooM: http://drp.io/geBt
<Pepelka> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny_> tkole zgleda
<LorD_DDooM> Saj isto kot če si odinštaliral nek paket unity-nekineki, ti izklopilo global menu
<LorD_DDooM> ti je *
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Skype Not Using The Desktop GTK Theme In Ubuntu 64bit [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/SleVfQZIj1Q/fix-skype-not-using-desktop-gtk-theme.html
<sasa84> ah ja...
<yang> pejte po jagode 99 centov v mercatorju
<CrazyLemon> hell no!
<CrazyLemon> čez slab mesec jih bom mel v vrtu.. čemu bi kupu fejk jagode
<yang> cez mesec ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<yang> kaj mas toplo gredo ?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. sonce mam :)
<yang> ah saj bo se sneg spet
<dz0ny_> joker
<CrazyLemon> .steam/steam«: Is a directory
<CrazyLemon> .steam/bin«: Is a directory
<CrazyLemon> zakaj steam ob zagonu hoče zbrisat ti dve mapi ?
<dz0ny_> PIRATE
<zdobersek> I CAN HELP!
<dz0ny_> faster
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: update je to samo
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh se noče prijavit v steam
<dz0ny_> tam mas stream bin pa libs
<CrazyLemon> pravi connection
<dz0ny_> Steam je down
<dz0ny_> nc ne dela
<CrazyLemon> for realzie ?
<zdobersek> APU detected, launch aborted.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: yep men tud ne
<CrazyLemon> !g twitter steam status
<Pepelka> Steam Support (Steam_Support) on Twitter https://twitter.com/Steam_Support
<dz0ny_> drgac pa reddit jamra
<dz0ny_> pa twitter
<zdobersek> reddit is kewl, twitter is meh
<dz0ny_> zorb?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.issteamdown.com/
<Pepelka> Is Steam Down?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mah ne znas
<dz0ny_> twitter poglej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nigga pls
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/search?q=%23Steam&src=hash
<CrazyLemon> na twitterju sm dobu ta link :)
<dz0ny_> na
<Pepelka> Twitter / Search - #Steam
<Pepelka> »The latest and best tweets on #Steam. Read what people are saying and join the conversation.«
<CrazyLemon> je že kdo gledal anchor mana ?
<dz0ny_> no
<dz0ny_> kaj pa je to
<dz0ny_> .imdb anchor mana
<jablana> Laura Mañá
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0563760/
<dz0ny_> p0rn?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb anchor man 2
<jablana> The Amazing Spider-Man 2 (2014)
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Peter Parker runs the gauntlet as the mysterious company Oscorp sends up a slew of supervillains against him, impacting on his life.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1965008921/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1872181/
<CrazyLemon> aja..skupaj je
<CrazyLemon> .imdb anchorman 2
<jablana> Jebes novice (2013) 119 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7/10 (37,435 glasov) MT: 61/100
<jablana> With the 70s behind him, San Diego's top rated newsman, Ron Burgundy, returns to take New York's first 24-hour news channel by storm.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1491970841/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1229340/
<zdobersek> jablana: watch your language!
<zdobersek> in zakaj kurca ni prevod 'sidromož'?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej lahk submitaš prevode v google translate
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: watch your words
<zdobersek> u mean 'read'?
<slax0r> hi
<slax0r> dajte mal pomagat z tem ubuntu, preden prebijem celo noc z instalacijo slacka :)
<idioterna> kaj te pa matra
<slax0r> skratka, hotu sm si mal namizje polepsat, pa sm namestil myunity da bi zamenjal temo, kar je bilo porazno, zato sem samo revertal vse na default in samo pomajsal fonte vsepovsod in sedaj se v chrome dogajajo cudne zadeve, slika kar utripa
<slax0r> ko premikam misko
<slax0r> recimo, grem na google in vpisem iskalni niz, stran nalozi, ampak ko premikam misko preskakuje prikaz med rezultati in prvo googlovo stranjo o.O
<dz0ny_> ah
<idioterna> svasta
<dz0ny_> zjebu si compiz
<dz0ny_> rm .config/compiz
<slax0r> z myunity? o.O
<dz0ny_> cist mozno
<slax0r> morm logout?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> al pa novega userja pa probi
<dz0ny_> ce tam dela
<dz0ny_> ce je ok pol je sam compiz config
<slax0r> k, brb
<dz0ny_> drgca pa je unrelated
<CrazyLemon> js bi prepovedal take programe!
<slax0r> jup, dela
<slax0r> vprasanje st. 2
<slax0r> se da namestit xfce?
<CrazyLemon> Da.
<dz0ny_> .apt xfce4
<jablana> libxfce4ui-2-dev {trusty}
<jablana> libxfce4ui-2-dbg {trusty}
<jablana> libxfce4ui-2-0 {trusty}
<jablana> libxfce4ui-1-dev {precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ne bi dal ? :)
<jablana> libxfce4ui-1-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libxfce4ui-1-0 {precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libxfce4menu-0.1-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libxfce4menu-0.1-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libxfce4menu-0.1-0 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> xfce4 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<dz0ny_> jp
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: da ne bo spet kakega prsenecenja :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sj veš da obstaja xubuntu ane? :)
<dz0ny_> slax0r: ce zjebes pol ves kaj moras pobrisat?
<dz0ny_> .gnome in gnome2
<dz0ny_> or rename
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: vem, samo mi ni vse na novo installirat ce se da resit tako
<CrazyLemon> slax0r če želiš sam namizje pol daš gor xfce4.. če želiš tuto kompleto - v bistvu xubuntu - pa namestiš xubuntu-desktop
<slax0r> se da potem ubuntu oz. unity odstranit?
<CrazyLemon> i guess.. nisem nikoli se s tem igral.. verjetno bi mogu odstranit ubuntu-desktop
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj me zeza alt+f2 terminal
<dz0ny_> nopw
<slax0r> noce ga zagnat pa da se postavim na trepalnice
<dz0ny_> unity je plugin za compiz
<slax0r> ma ok, saj je placa dovolj, naj se nabira prah :)
<dz0ny_> slax0r: ja ker si tud bliznice pojebal
<CrazyLemon> slax0r alt f2 terminal ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: watch your words
<slax0r> dz0ny_: to mi ze od zacetka
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: alt+f2 "quick run" in noce zagnat terminala
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ctrl alt t
<CrazyLemon> je much better :)
<slax0r> mislim da bo najbolje da celega tega userja pobrisem
<slax0r> oz. nardim novega, da si ne zbrisem cesa kar rabim :)
<slax0r> saj je kr ok, sam veckrat se mi uide kak slackpkg al pa sbopkg :D
<slax0r> uporablja kdo mogoce hitrost.com za registrarja domen?
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ..kaj si ti men včer reku?
<sasa84> neki glede davida?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prašaj ga kdaj bodo updejtali nize v 14.04
<CrazyLemon> ker je veliko nizov v angleščini
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav so prevodi na LP
<sasa84> oki doki
<sasa84> trenutno ga ni gor :P
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne bo se zgodil
<sasa84> split :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj to?
<dz0ny_> poglej un wiki za datume
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ poznam datume
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bil userinterface freeze
<CrazyLemon> 20.3. je string freeze
<CrazyLemon> oz. 27.3
<CrazyLemon> in če jih zdaj ne gnjaviš
<CrazyLemon> pol se stvar zavleče
<CrazyLemon> in prevodi ne pristanejo v releaseu
<CrazyLemon> in moraš čakat ~2-4 tedna po releaseu
<CrazyLemon> da pride prvi bugfix prevodov
<slax0r> oh everything that is sweet and holy! xfce :D
<CrazyLemon> fyi..wolf of wallstreet je na pašnikih
<idioterna> kaj pa nymphomaniac?
<CrazyLemon> nisem opazu da bi bil že gor
<yang> Now everyone knows Slovenia for the naked chicks !
<idioterna> aha je ze
<idioterna> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1e9dd862ea31d78b1887a7255856305c9f76ad82&dn=Nymphomaniac+2013+VOL+1+and+2+WEBRip+XViD-WHOCARES&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337
<zdobersek> naked?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: na yift.tv je
<dz0ny_> http://yify.tv/
<Pepelka> Yify TV | Torrents | Watch Full Free Movies Online
<Pepelka> »Watch Free Full Length Movies Online on Yify TV. Sort movies by Actors, Directors, Years, Titles, Genres, Torrents, Countries and Languages on Yify TV.«
<CrazyLemon> ni na mojem pašniku
<CrazyLemon> http://steamstat.us/
<Pepelka> Steam Status · Is Steam Down?
<Pepelka> »Displays status of Steam client, Steam store, Steam community, Dota 2, TF2 and CSGO«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mir Display Server May Not Arrive on Desktops Until 2016  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/eXmZkqvLrG0/mir-default-display-server-ubuntu-2016
<dz0ny_> shocker
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> tf2 se dosti hitreje zažene kot z proprietary gonilniki
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2147-1: Mutt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2147-1/
<CrazyLemon> hm..tudi quita dosti hitreje
<CrazyLemon> maybe foss aint that bad
<idioterna> blasphemy.
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-14
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL-iozu2Rfk
<Pepelka> Dippin' Dots Frozen Dots Maker, Big Time Toys - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Get This Item From the Lucky Penny Shop! http://luckypennyshop.com/dippin-dots-frozen-dot-maker/ Key points in video: Unboxing 1:07 Parts Review & Assembly 2...«
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> dan
<zdobersek> .yt alt j taro
<jablana> Alt-J (∆) - Taro (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fTw_D3l10 ♥26,118 ▶3,965,831
<dz0ny> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro o/
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/yay4win95look.png
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo to updejt popravu
<CrazyLemon> ker so vse pisave f'ed up
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je bl tema kot pisave
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> :)
<slax0r> uporablja kdo tmux?
<CrazyLemon> si updejtal danes?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> do it
<slax0r> komu da in komu ne? :)
<CrazyLemon> do it now
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tebi da meni ne
<slax0r> dz0ny: uporabljas git?
<dz0ny> doh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lives on git
<slax0r> ti dela git commit brez -m v tmuxu vredu?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam sem na 1.9 gitu
<dz0ny> oz 2.0 ze
<dz0ny> pa fish shell
<slax0r> meni pa noce prikazat commit msg editorja :/
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> git config editor
<dz0ny> se mi zdi
<slax0r> pa res, niti vi ne zalaufa kot bi moral
<slax0r> hell ya!
<slax0r> git config --global core.editor vim
<slax0r> and we're off
<CrazyLemon> to the moon?
<slax0r> and beyond
<dz0ny> zakaj pa naj pozenem upgrade?
<dz0ny> a vse crkne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fajn je..se vrneš v pre2k obdobje :D
<CrazyLemon> neki so zašuštrali z gtkjem
<CrazyLemon> oziroma pythonom
<zdobersek> 14.04?
<zdobersek> a vam ze funkcionira steam?
<zdobersek> y even bother? se Valve je skocu na Debian
<slax0r> a to je z vsakim updejtom tak problematicno na ubuntu/
<slax0r> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dela ja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r naah..to je še vedno beta..sam se obnašajo kot da je alpha :D
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/GYRGOy6.gif
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuu
<sasa84> zdobersek, juhuuuuu
<sasa84> o/
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek *moj zdobbie*
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dela
<zdobersek> dz0ny: na 13.10 pa ne?
<dz0ny> dela
<dz0ny> vsepovsod zdej dela
<dz0ny> ksn mesec ni na 14.04
<zdobersek> kaj pol jutr igramo?
<zdobersek> CS:GO ze dela?
<zdobersek> bi CS:GO delal na APUju?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: boz z slax0r spilal :)
<zdobersek> yes or no?
<sasa84> kje je slax0r ? :)
<sasa84> slax0rsnack!
<slax0r> om nom nom!
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: nisem ga spilal ze verjetno kaksna 2 mesca
<slax0r> sm cist not padu v mwomerc.com
<slax0r> mwomercs.com*
<sasa84> sej slax0r ... sam futr pokažem pe že prletiš :P
<sasa84> ccc
<slax0r> ce sm lacn :/
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> slax0r, a boš nesquick kosmiče? :>
<napsy> For UNIX sysadmins, the number of the beast isn't "666" but "777
<napsy> tale pa je dobra :D
<CrazyLemon> a boš 200g cukra direkt v kri? to ti ponuja sasa84 :p
<sasa84> huda :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to sm jst zjutri papala :P
<sasa84> sm jih včer kupla...ker jih nism jedla že ful cajta :)
<sasa84> vsaj 5+ let :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm.. vsaj 5+ let.. mhm
<CrazyLemon> lepo.. tudi zvok ne dela..sam mono no stereo
<dz0ny> napsy: true
<dz0ny> prvo sem pomislu na letalo
<dz0ny> nisem se zalaufu
<dz0ny> main cpu
<napsy> aaaha, znak da je treba kofe spit :)
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: kok mechov imaš v mechbayu?
<CrazyLemon> no more win95 look!
<zdobersek> k ne ves kaj je dobro
<CrazyLemon> seveda vem..hrana je dobra
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: 2, hbk4j in cn9ac
<slax0r> sparam za as7ddc
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> potem pa za timberwolf, verjetno pridejo pocas :D
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Zanemarjanje odprtih standardov in odprte kode v Sloveniji skrbi mnoge … solidarnost.si  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1268
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: lepa, DDC je carski mech. Jaz jim imam 25.
<slax0r> kak dolgo pa ze igras?
<slax0r> pa ti dela na linuxu to? nisem se probal dat gor
<LorD_DDooM> closed beta 2012
<slax0r> pa ce hoces me lahk dodas: xt4mx
<slax0r> ah, js sm lani decembra installiru, pospilal par matchov, pa zdaj sem spet "prah pobrisal" in zacel malo
<LorD_DDooM> Dela na Linuxu, samo patchat je treba v winsih http://i.imgur.com/n8auYg2.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Bom dodal
<slax0r> patchas v winsih, potem pa samo mountas windir in zalaufas?
<LorD_DDooM> Da
<slax0r> kul, moram probat
<slax0r> kako pa je performance wise?
<LorD_DDooM> Čeprav je treba par prefixov pa overridov v wine naštimat
<slax0r> te bom probal najt cez vikend ce mi ne bo slo kaj postimat ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj ne igram v linuxu, ampak performance je bil nekje 50% ...full je od CPU odvisn
<slax0r> meh, mislim da bi fx6300 mogu lepo poganjat
<slax0r> grafika mi mal pesa sicer, 7850 :/
<slax0r> dx11 se ze malo zatika vse full
<idioterna> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8102391040/hC778F9AB/
<LorD_DDooM> Moral bi... jaz imam Å¡e c2d pa 5670, pa raje dualbootam kot da se z vsakim patchem ukvarjam
<slax0r> saj js mam tut dualboot
<slax0r> sam ponavadi grem najprej v linux, potem se mi pa zahoce igranja, pa mi nekak ni do reboota :)
<LorD_DDooM> Patch za direct kiks 11 pride v torek, bo popravil performance
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, meni isto...
<slax0r> kaj drugace preferiras? is ali clan? house?
<LorD_DDooM> FRR
<LorD_DDooM> Ampak tu je itaq vseeno kaj si
<LorD_DDooM> clani bodo za znerfani v nulo
<slax0r> znerfani?
<LorD_DDooM> Clani so v battletechu de-facto superiorni v vseh pogledih napram IS
<LorD_DDooM> tu bodo pa nekako na isti ravni
<slax0r> ja, to bo mal...smesno :/
<LorD_DDooM> Razen tega da bodo lahko imeli XL engine v vseh mechih
<slax0r> kako pa bo to, ker sm gledu zdaj preorder celega paketa je kar zajetnih nekaj 100 dolarckov
<slax0r> potem bo pa kupljivo normalno v igri ali kako?
<slax0r> pac, z cbillsi?
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ko uleti Warhoawk z 2x CUAC20 2xCUAC5 to ne bo smešno sploh
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, junija pride clan invasion, zdaj se da kupit z €, poj pa normalno cbils/MC
<slax0r> aha kul, no daj, se slisiva se kaj za tole, grem neki jest :)
<slax0r> bbl
<LorD_DDooM> ne sicer takoj, ponavadi je tko da v začetku meseca pride Hero mech, naslednji teden MC verzije mecha, čez dva tedna pa cbilsi... rinse, repeat every month
<mihaweb> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<slax0r> to je laziness, da gres na freenodewebchat, samo zato da lahko prides na #ubuntu-si in uporabis seniorito za google, namesto da bi direktno vpisal na zacetku ze url ki ti je itak znan :D
<mihaweb> sej menda veš, da testiram, če se odziva
<slax0r> saj je menda ocitno da je joke? :)
<mihaweb> !g slax0r
<Seniorita> Terry Youngkin (slax0r) on Twitter https://twitter.com/slax0r
<slax0r> !g slax0rr
<Seniorita> slax0rr (Tomaz Lovrec) · GitHub https://github.com/slax0rr
<CrazyLemon> !g slax0rrr
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<slax0r> !g slax0rrrr
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<napsy> dolgi petek tole :(
<slax0r> dolgocasen petek tole :(
<napsy> jup
<napsy> TGIF
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> http://comm663.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/tgif-cat.jpg
<mihaweb> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/206_10151307644712035_23792972_n.jpg
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @14.03.2014 12:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 40%  jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:22, Kulminacija: 12:12:32, Sončni zahod: 18:06:42
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 48min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> ma ta luna, skos je v scipu
<dz0ny> napsy: :>
<zdobersek> FRIDAY FRIDAY
<dz0ny> nisem tolk astronoma da bi znal to zračunat
<dz0ny> če najdeš :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.howtodothings.com/computers/a1199-moonphase.html
<Seniorita> Moonphase
<Seniorita> »How to calculate Moon phasesContributor: ALAN GRAFF { As Robert Forbes said to All on 25 Apr 94...  RF> Anyone have any idea how to make an algorithm to  RF> calculate the moonphase given the date? Here ya go: TYPE DATETYPE = record      day:WORD;      MONTH:WORD;      YEAR:WORD;      dow:word;      end; {===...«
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mourner/suncalc
<Seniorita> mourner/suncalc · GitHub
<Seniorita> »suncalc - A tiny JavaScript library for calculating sun/moon positions and phases.«
<idioterna> ce ne zna velke noci zracunat je worthless
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/package.json#L31
<Seniorita> ircbot/package.json at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<dz0ny> ah angle je dodal
<dz0ny> no to bi slo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: domaca naloga :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js lahk živim tudi brez podatkov o luni :P
<idioterna> but how can you?
<idioterna> can you really?
<CrazyLemon> i really can!
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: nevernik
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb ? :)
<mihaweb> ja luna je pomembna za religijo
<dz0ny> al pa kdaj se kej poseje, poruši itd
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tud kmet nisi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh.. krompir je posejan.. pa sploh polna luna ni :D
<mihaweb> dan sasa84
<sasa84> hejhou mihaweb the mihi ;)
<mihaweb> :*
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> :*
<mihaweb> :$
<zdobersek> sasa84 gets a coffee
<sasa84> joooj, sam ubuntu-si fantje so pa top! ;)
<zdobersek> mhm
<sasa84> a lahko napišem v življenjepis, da sem koordinatorica prevajanja ubuntu linux? :P
<dz0ny> why not?
<dz0ny> to je v slo zelo mal ljudi :)
<dz0ny> ni težko preverit
<dz0ny> pa itak bo zdej google to poindeksiral
<dz0ny> pol bo pa un ravno to debato najdu
<dz0ny> k bo iskal
<sasa84> haha :D
<zdobersek> !g sasa84 ubuntu
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/#ubuntu-si.txt http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/%23ubuntu-si.html
<napsy> !g napsy ubuntu
<Seniorita> yang is now known as Guest70750 === Guest70750 is now known ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/05/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<dz0ny> !g sasa84 spank ubuntu
<Seniorita> [05:39] <Seniorita> [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/28/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<napsy> huh to pa je dooolgo nazaj
<zdobersek> hehe
<dz0ny> [10:15]  * sasa84 z največjim veseljem nastavi BigWhale ritko
<dz0ny> [10:16] <sasa84> spank me daddy!
<dz0ny> [10:16] <sasa84> bigiiii, dj meeee
<zdobersek> v tistem logu smo glih tf2 instaliral
<dz0ny> [10:16]  * BigWhale zaviha rokav.
<zdobersek> pa dz0ny je drisku
<zdobersek> sasa84: to bo vse poindeksiral ... :>
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> đizs :P
<idioterna> ne sekiraj se, to je irc
<dz0ny> zdobersek: drisku?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdobersek with VERY nice graphics :D
<zdobersek> zdobersek CrazyLemon: which your APU can't handle.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdobersek we'll see about that kiddo!
<zdobersek> ohjej, APU problems since 2012
<zdobersek> dz0ny: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/#ubuntu-si.txt
<zdobersek> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/%23ubuntu-si.html#t13:06
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/#ubuntu-si.txt
<dz0ny> huh
<dz0ny> slabih stvari se res ne spomnis
<sasa84> sam veš kaj dz0ny .... kšn mi lohk tud nick ukrade :P
<dz0ny> kako ms pa geslo?
<sasa84> 1234
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> hecam se ;)
<dz0ny> zihr je greta1234
<sasa84> dz0ny1234 je geslo
<sasa84> :$
<zdobersek> :\
<sasa84> od gmaila pa zdobersek<3
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti čpuvaš moje najpomembnejše podatke :P
<sasa84> čuvaš*
<slax0r> zanimivi logi :)
<zdobersek> the best is still in making.
<sasa84> slax0r, mal poglej loge tam okol polnoči... takrat se s CrazyLemon in dz0ny menmo o hrani in kuhanju :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, shake it like a polaroid picture!!!
<dz0ny> slax0r: she is not a gamer. She just like to tease
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> strip tease
<zdobersek> hey ya
<zdobersek> shake it shake shake it
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> !yt kiss i was made for loving you
<jablana> Kiss - I was made for lovin' you -official video clip (HD) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmELf8DJAVY ♥21,413 ▶4,523,301
<sasa84> uuu uuuu uuuu :D
<zdobersek> kasneje, banda.
<mihaweb> http://www.reddit.com/r/FacebookCleavage/
<Seniorita> reddit.com: over 18?
<Seniorita> »reddit: the front page of the internet«
<mihaweb> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<mihaweb> !g sky
<Seniorita> Sky.com | Your Home for the Latest Sky News, Sports & Entertainment http://www.sky.com/
<Sky[x]> hhe
<Sky[x]> !g skyfm
<Seniorita> SKY.FM Radio | Enjoy amazing Free Internet Radio stations http://www.sky.fm/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Extra Photo Added to Ubuntu 14.04 Community Wallpaper Pack  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kF_XIWHbC9g/extra-photo-added-ubuntu-14-04-community-wallpaper-pack
<sasa84> jouuu
<zdobersek> jouuu sasa84
<zdobersek> br
<zdobersek> b
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koliko si naredu danes?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 106
<CrazyLemon> fajn cifra :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> zdobersek 106, CrazyLemon se pa s 50 hval ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej ti vsaj 5..pa bomo veseli tudi tvoje cifre
<sasa84> zdobersek, o/ care
<CrazyLemon> lazyass :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst se ukvarjam s sveto znanostjo... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa on ma folijo...js pa ne
<sasa84> folijo?
<CrazyLemon> on mora vsaj 6x več narest
<CrazyLemon> da izplača folijo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> respect CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> vazno je, da migas
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj je folija?
<CrazyLemon> true that
<zdobersek> sasa84: moj pecikl
<CrazyLemon> !g scott foil
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo scott foil scott foil
<sasa84> achsoooo
<CrazyLemon> jebela cesta in miha
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne zna linkat slik
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> danes je bila kr kul runda
<CrazyLemon> specialized, ghost, wilier pa js :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/227766/scott-foil-30-bike/
<Seniorita> SCOTT Foil 30 Bike - SCOTT Sports
<Seniorita> »The Foil 30 Compact (CD) is an Aero Road bike, developed to be faster and more efficient in all ROAD conditions. Featuring an aero HMF carbon fiber frame and budget conscious components, the Foil 30 is a bike to rival all the others.<br><br>Frame: SCOTT FOIL HMF NET Carbon<br>Fork: Scott FOIL HMF NET Carbon steerer<br><br>Group set: Sram Rival<br>Brakes: Sram Rival Black<br>Parts: Syncros 2.0 Series<br>Wheels: Syncros RR 2.0<br><br>Available as: 
<zdobersek> (seveda nimam kompakta)
<CrazyLemon> (seveda)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pejt pregledat zobnik
<zdobersek> I dare ya
<zdobersek> 53/39, 11/26
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si tahujši profi
<zdobersek> watch out Bradley Wiggins
<jablana> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/482/006/4c7.gif
<zdobersek> heehee
<sasa84> zdobersek, tu pa je bičiklet!
<zdobersek> ni vazen pecikl, vazn je peciklist
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/03/pobeg.aspx
<Seniorita> Povozil ga je in odpeljal | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ob 12.05 je neznanec na Šmarski cesti v Kopru zapeljal čez noge 27-letnemu domačinu, ko je ta prečkal vozišče, in sicer na prehodu za pešce, kjer promet ureja semafor (pred Srednjo tehnično šolo).«
<CrazyLemon> wasnt me!
<slax0r> od kdaj se pa pred in daje vejica?
<idioterna> prejsnga cetrtka
<idioterna> zdobersek: a ni to cist navadn razmerje?
<idioterna> js mam 53/39 pa 11-25
<idioterna> zdej bom meu neki cajta cx k je 48/36 11-26
<idioterna> verjetn bom po pol ure popenu pa su 53 kupt
<CrazyLemon> slax0r že dolg..vsaj 6 mesecev nazaj so začel
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> idioterna: ja, to je klasika
<zdobersek> teb k si bolj brut ni problem tega obracat
<idioterna> bom vidu kok me bo motil
<idioterna> ja sej mi vsi tezijo da prepocas vrtim
<idioterna> pa recem da za fiksija treneram
<zdobersek> limun bi najbrz na prvem cestaku zelel triplo, sploh zarad tistga klanca pr njem doma
<idioterna> a je tok strmo da more jit rikverc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek triplo ne..kompakt pa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa noge bos moral pobrit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: don't be bushy
<CrazyLemon> why not
<idioterna> ce nimas pobritih nog se ti pr mach 4 ze cist scvrejo kocine
<CrazyLemon> sej zato ne vozim več k mach 2.6
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> no sam ti si tok nizko nad morsko gladino da bi mogu se mal bl pocas
<CrazyLemon> no mogoče pa imaš prav..da ne bi ribe preveč šokiral
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne, res?
<idioterna> slax0r: pred "in sicer" je vejica
<slax0r> slovenija moj domol!
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> kk se na ubuntu installira emerald window decorator za compiz?
<slax0r> apt-get install emerald je ze sel skoz, ampak v fusion icon ga ni
<idioterna> joj, pojma nimam
<idioterna> z vmesnikom se ukvarjam kokr se najmanj da
<slax0r> emerald --replace ga zalaufa sicer
<slax0r> nvm, ze nasu vse
<slax0r> weird
<slax0r> vcasih mi ne dela vec noben input na nobenem windowu
<slax0r> dokler ga ne unmaximizam in nazaj maximizam
<slax0r> -.-
<CrazyLemon> le zakaj.. mogoče ker imaš tok tega sranja gor ..whats wrong with default stuff? :D
<slax0r> kaksnega sranja? compiz in xfce?
<CrazyLemon> pa emerald
<CrazyLemon> pa kmalu boš hotu 3d cube
<slax0r> ja no...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> to ze mam :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> ce ubuntu tega ne zmore al kaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> jah sej boš vidu a zmore al ne
<CrazyLemon> al boš spet brisal .compiz :D
<slax0r> ah ne, naslednjic se bo brisal ubuntu :)
<slax0r> nimam se casa vsake pol ure zezat z tem :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je možno določit kateri je primarni in kateri sekundarni zaslon?
<CrazyLemon> pri catalystu se da..kaj pa pri foss?
<CrazyLemon> ker ko prižgem sekundarni zaslon.. mi čisto vse vrže gor.. vse z namizja in vsa okna
<zdobersek> maybe it's not the drivers
<zdobersek> maybe it's APU
<CrazyLemon> maybe you are annoying
<CrazyLemon> just maybe you are
<CrazyLemon> maybe ...
<CrazyLemon> wow
<CrazyLemon> badass upgrade
<idioterna> a 14.04
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> 68 paketov
<CrazyLemon> večina QT
<CrazyLemon> a gre ubuntu na qt ?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> cajt bi ze bil, i guess
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da počasi portajo vse na qt pa qml.. in bodo združili skupaj z ubuntu for phones
<CrazyLemon> in bo sam en dev branch
<idioterna> qt je itak awesome
<CrazyLemon> unity-voice-service
<CrazyLemon> definitivno bodo združili vse skupaj.. sm kr mal presenečen
<CrazyLemon> da naredijo tako.. logično stvar :D
<zdobersek> ce majo Nux
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-15
<CrazyLemon> http://spletnibazar.si/deals/eroticna-masaza-za-zenske-Do-Vrhunca-brez-spolnih-uslug        seriously? :D
<Seniorita> Energijska EROTIČNA masaža za ženske (60 minut) – DO VRHUNCA (brez spolnih uslug)! - Spletni Bazar
<Seniorita> »Energijska EROTIČNA masaža za ženske (60 minut) – DO VRHUNCA (brez spolnih uslug)! Kupon za le 39€«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: km?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 10
<CrazyLemon> z avtom
<CrazyLemon> .yt phantoms nad friends old man canyon
<jablana> Old Man Canyon - Phantoms & Friends  [Official Video] (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF-FyQho-jo ♥657 ▶40,217
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> ayo sasa84
<zdobersek> :|
<osho0000> oj, kdaj za naredit spletno stran se uporablja programske jezike in kdaj orodja kot drupal itd?
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
<jablana> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/623/579/9b4.gif
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 takrat ko rabiš programske jezike se uporabljajo programski jeziki..takrat ko rabiš orodje kot je drupal pa uporabiš drupal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> je reku fuck all y'all
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek: !!!
<zdobersek> hej sasa84
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek 
<yang> kje hudirja je chat na mobilnem fbju
<yang> ocitno preko browserja ne deluje, zahteva svoj app
<CrazyLemon> kera skoda!
<Sky[x]> vse mas gor
<Sky[x]> to pa vem ker nimam fb appa in brek chrome furam fb na telefonu
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-16
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Podarim igro: Sacrifice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41531/#p41531
<napsy___> dan
<Guest24513> ping
<jablana> Guest24513: pong
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<Gapi> Kdor ima željo po testiranju IPv6 na siolu  naj pošlje ZS na Urban Žan  svoj  up. ime  in seveda naj dopiše da gre za testiranje IPv6
<Gapi> aha ZS na siol forumu
<Gapi> ne tukaj
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> a smola
<idioterna> a tukaj pa ne morem?
<Gapi> http://forumi.siol.net/showpost.php?p=1503675&postcount=113
<Seniorita> Planet Siol.net forumi - Poglej enojno objavo - IPv6
<Seniorita> »Planet Siol.net forumi«
<Gapi> ne žal   ker jest nism ta urban žan
<Gapi> jest sam iz forma posredujem  kaj tm preberem
<idioterna> sm se prov registriru
<dz0ny> :>
<idioterna> da vidm kok casa bo trajal da dobim svoj /64
<Gapi> pr men trajal kak dan
<orion1111> Gapi, a ti si admin od gape.org ?
<Gapi> Nope
<zdobersek> ktero kul ime
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Geeksphone ‘In Talks’ to Bring Ubuntu Touch to Latest Smartphone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XnoyKi3ny98/geeksphone-ubuntu-touch-mobile-os
<sasa84> juhuuu miške
<Gapi> moje miške majcene   je pel ?
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi ipv6
<CrazyLemon> kdo mi da
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 6to4 -.-
<slax0r> al pa kak tunnel
<dz0ny> mas pa tud option 121
<dz0ny> sqm ne vm ce kdo to v si podpira
<slax0r> pa kaj ti bo ipv6?
<slax0r> ce tak se skoraj noben servis ni na ipv6
<slax0r> keri pa so, pa so dosegljivi na ipv4
<sasa84_> a kej priporočate za sproščanje? :)
<slax0r> tako da razen ce si developer ti ipv6 nic ne pomaga
<slax0r> sasa84_: masaza :P
<sasa84_> slax0r,dz0ny je najbližje :P
<slax0r> sasa84_: ja, izvoli :)
<sasa84_> dz0ny,? :D
<sasa84_> slax0r,a punca bi bla ljubosumna?
<lynxlynxlynx> počaki na temo in pejt malo sedet na travco/gozd
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kar, ko so živali še smukajoče
<lynxlynxlynx> pa samo bod na miru in poslušaj
<sasa84_> lynxlynxlynx,tnx... sam masaža je boljša :P
<lynxlynxlynx> optimistika :P
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, nova beseda
<idioterna> slax0r: ipv6 je ful hitrejsi
<slax0r> idioterna: koliko se ti pa dejansko pozna pri browsanju in ircu? :)
<slax0r> sasa84_: hehe, verjetno :P
<idioterna> precej
<idioterna> ful manjse latence
<slax0r> idioterna: k vecjemu je se pocasneje prek tunnela
<slax0r> native ipv6 pa nebi vedu
<idioterna> nimam tunela
<slax0r> kako pa imas postiman?
<idioterna> fino je ker mi irc serverji ne tezijo da je prevec connectionov
<idioterna> native
<idioterna> t-2
<slax0r> a t2 ma ze native ipv6?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ce dobim se native na siolu mam pol vse kar rabm
<slax0r> kako velik blok pa dobis?
<idioterna> /56 ti dajo ce hoces afaik
<idioterna> jsm reku da mi je cez glavo /64
<slax0r> a mors zaprosit?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> na roke morajo skonfigurirat
<slax0r> to pa moram probat ;)
<idioterna> ker ARP ne dela moras vpisat rocno MAC pa remote ipv6
<slax0r> od kdaj pa je to?
<idioterna> ne vem jsm dobu 2 tedna nazaj in mi je super
<idioterna> pa nism shapan na tok kot placujem pri v6 zacuda
<idioterna> mi gre tok kot je modem syncan
<idioterna> to je verjetno ksno "testno obdobje"
<slax0r> kaj pa amis? al ker isp je ze mel ipv6 router za sixxs
<idioterna> vsi ispji majo v6 na sixu
<idioterna> aja sixxs as in tunel?
<slax0r> a res?(hitrost mislim)
<slax0r> huh, morm preverit kok se mi modem synca
<idioterna> ne tunela noces
<idioterna> ja na amisu mas verjetn pppoe
<idioterna> tam je malo drugace
<idioterna> jim pa baje dela
<idioterna> na irc.sioff.net vprasaj "zagi"
<idioterna> on dela tam in ti verjetno lahko zrihta v6
<slax0r> ja saj nocem :P sam en isp slovenski je imel pred kar neki casa router za sixxs tunnel
<slax0r> k
<slax0r> tnx ;)
<slax0r> aja, sj drugac js nisem na amisu :P
<idioterna> js tut ne :)
<idioterna> sasa84_: a nimas nobenga da bi te zmasiral?
<sasa84_> rabm pripravo za jutrišnji dan :P
<sasa84_> pa sem misnla, če se bo dz0ny kej oglasu.. nč
<idioterna> kaj pa mas jutr
<sasa84_> idioterna,jutr imam prvi nastop k asist.... pač povem jim kaj majo za vaje :)
<sasa84_> sej po en stran komej čakam, na drug mam pa mal treme... ampak to itak morš met :)
<dz0ny> basist*?
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84_> lol :D
<sasa84_> dz0ny,ja... siddharta bo menala haceta :P
<slax0r> ewwww#
<slax0r> -#
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=venV4b7p5HI
<Seniorita> Spaceballs - Prinzessin Vespa singt Baß. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Die inhaftierte Prinzessin Vespa singt in lieblicher Stimmlage.«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to ne dela na siolu
<CrazyLemon> ker blokirajo ping
<dz0ny> sasa84_: enga ta kratkega spij pred nastopom
<dz0ny> in je to to
<dz0ny> #badidea
<sasa84_> dz0ny,lol... a si predstavlaš, da prideš nasut k marela...ne vem ne kam in ne kaj :)
<dz0ny> to premal kaplanov poznaš
<dz0ny> izven delovnega okolja
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> dz0ny,tole je blo mal čudno slišat...izven delovnega okolja :P
<CrazyLemon> Tehnična podpora: Pri meni prijava trenutno še ni možna. Bo pa najverjetneje v kratkem dodana možnost v Beta klubu.
<CrazyLemon> meh...a se prav moram registrirat na siol forum
<sasa84_> na žalost ...
<sasa84_> a boš crazylemon? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne :)
<sasa84_> lohk bi bil dm86
<sasa84_> al pa miso_kovac
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi bil badboi666!
<CrazyLemon> or smth
<CrazyLemon> b4db01666 ?
<sasa84_> zakon!
<sasa84_> al pa 777?
<idioterna> -200ER?
<sasa84_> b4db01777
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> samrt ta ircd
<dz0ny> smart*
<dz0ny> changing nick to %2Fpart on freenode
<dz0ny> freenode Erroneous Nickname
<CrazyLemon> down with 1%!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> ahh
<dz0ny> a je ksn dobr film CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the wolf of wall street si gledal?
<dz0ny> nope
<zdobersek> se ni dvd release
<zdobersek> fyi
<CrazyLemon> ni ne..je sam 720p BDRip
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> http://yify.tv/wolf-wall-street/ 1080p pise
<Seniorita> Watch The Wolf of Wall Street (2013) Movie Online Free - Yify TV
<Seniorita> »Based on the true story of Jordan Belfort, from his rise to a wealthy stockbroker living the high life to his fall involving crime, corruption and the federal government.«
<CrazyLemon> BRRip*
<zdobersek> 720p
<jablana> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/565/884/bc0.gif
<zdobersek> like I'm a bloody animal
<CrazyLemon> you are a filthy animal!
<Gapi> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2215395/?ref_=nv_sr_2
<Seniorita> Paulette (2012) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Jérôme Enrico. With Bernadette Lafont, Carmen Maura, Dominique Lavanant, Françoise Bertin. Paulette lives alone in a housing project in the Paris suburbs. With her meager pension, she can no longer make ends meet.«
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.lambda-startup.com/2014/03/recruitment-process-for-google-job-sre.html
<Seniorita> lambda-startup.com: Recruitment process for a Google job (SRE, Site Reliability Engineer)
<zdobersek> ooh CrazyLemon, go for it
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> too many interviews
<Gapi> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2404311/?ref_=nm_flmg_prd_12
<Seniorita> The Family (2013) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Luc Besson. With Robert De Niro, Michelle Pfeiffer, Dianna Agron, John D'Leo. The Manzoni family, a notorious mafia clan, is relocated to Normandy, France under the witness protection program, where fitting in soon becomes challenging as their old habits die hard.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ si prašala davida glede prevodov?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,dpm-ja nema
<CrazyLemon> meh
<sasa84_> nč...spat grem :P
<sasa84_> lahkonočko vsem skupi ;)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84_> priden bodi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pejt spat o/
<sasa84_> :o
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-09
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> http://www.rtvslo.si/evropska-unija/juncker-za-obrambo-pred-rusijo-poziva-k-vzpostavitvi-vojske-eu-ja/360012
<Seniorita> Juncker za obrambo pred Rusijo poziva k vzpostavitvi vojske EU-ja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Evropska unija potrebuje svojo lastno vojsko, da bi se z njo zoperstavila Rusiji in preostalim potencialnim grožnjam, hkrati pa ponovno vzpostavila svoj zunanjepolitični položaj po svetu, meni ...«
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<slax0r> mislis da majo notificatione nastavljene na besedo NSA? :)
<napsy> zdj ze majo notification na besedo zdobersek :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> http://www.voltairenet.org/article186778.html
<Seniorita> Brussels’s Next Balkans Ersatz State: Vojvodina, by Wayne Madsen
<Seniorita> »The United States and the European Union are preparing to end the war which they waged against Serbia in 1999. After having amputated it from Kosovo, they are now seeking to take Voïvodine. In order to do so, they are currently modifying its population, setting up a new team in power in neighbouring Croatia, and buying up all the Serbian media.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Izbrisan /home  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42843#Comment_42843
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @09.03.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:19, Kulminacija: 11:13:54, Sončni zahod: 16:59:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 31min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> lepo je zunaj :)
<Sky[x]> cist mal piha tolk da mors met dolga rokava
<Sky[x]> ce neb nic pihal bi bil v kratkih :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nice, prvič dobil gpg zakodiran mail od ne-geek-a
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<dz0ny> c| ?
<dz0ny> k drugace se mi zdi skoraj nemogoce :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a c| je kak ne-geek?
<dz0ny> sure it is
<CrazyLemon> a tist pravnik je geek?
<lynxlynxlynx> iz tujine glede ene kampanje in najbrž je za spremembo občutljiva vsebina
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..tist je fsf al kaj že
<lynxlynxlynx> oba sta geeka
<dz0ny> zanimivo
<dz0ny> fyi comod ma free certe za email :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a za podpisovanje z f/mime al kaj je že?
<dz0ny> s/mime ja
<lynxlynxlynx> prednosti/slabosti napram pgp?
<Sky[x]> NSA zna vse prebrat :)
<dz0ny> prednost je to da dela skoraj povsod (ios/android), lažje je izmenjat public key
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ja to ni point :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: poteče ti po enem letu
<dz0ny> pa trust chain je drugi
<lynxlynxlynx> a je samo za podpisovanje?
<dz0ny> ne oboje enc in podpissovanje
<dz0ny> mene so prislil da uporabljam sigenca drgač
<dz0ny> sam tist traja 2 tedna da ti odobrijo
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a to mislis da dobis sigenco?
<dz0ny> mhm sigenco zahtevaš za določen email
<dz0ny> in pol uporabljaš za podpisovanje
<Sky[x]> aja prav za dolocen mail to pa nisem vedel :)
<dz0ny> službeni mail in this case
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: gnupg je dobil nekaj sredstev, tako da bodo pocasi verjetno zaceli delati na bolj uporabniku prijaznem vmesniku
<lynxlynxlynx> gpg je že ves čas financiran
<yang> je, ampak zdaj je dobil vellik del sredstev
<yang> s pomocjo FSFja
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, ker je bila totalna kriza
<lynxlynxlynx> vmesniku pa pomoje ne manjka dosti
<yang> poglej si video z 31c3 o gnupg
<yang> trenutno je sredstev dovolj le za enega full-time razvijalca
<lynxlynxlynx> kar je dovolj
<yang> dz0ny: si vidu query
<slax0r> a jquery?
<yang> Jože Pučnik je bil rojen na današnji dan
<zdobersek> pa Walter Mercado tudi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/March_9#Births
<Seniorita> March 9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> aha pucnika ni v listi, bom updateal
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa na današnji dan peljal kolo na servis.. prosim dodaj na seznam :p
<yang> hehe
<yang> kok si placal ?
<yang> ce je zelo star bicikl, je verjetno ceneje kupit kar novega
<CrazyLemon> nič še.. bomo videli če sploh ugotovi vzrok težave :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si ti pol kupil star bicikl če je ceneje kupit novega?
<yang> hja, nisem kupil
<yang> jaz sem ga dobil za Å¡enk
<yang> zakaj bi kupoval zgonene bicikle ?
<yang> tiste rabljene ki pa sem jih kupil so bili pa MTB in so bili top of the line ponavadi in dobro ohranjeni
<yang> in ponavadi sem jih za enako ceno prodal kake 5 let kasneje
<yang> dobro ohranjeni in obnovljeni oldtimer bicikli pa so lahko drazji od novih
<CrazyLemon> torej hoarder si :D
<yang> ne, samo en bicikel imam, specialko
<CrazyLemon> redki so dražji.. zelo zelo redki :)
<CrazyLemon> večinoma so pa okrog 50-150€
<yang> jst sem gledal na bolhi oldtimer bicikle
<CrazyLemon> ker ni povpraševanja po "zgonenih biciklih" :)
<yang> eni so tut preko 150 eur
<yang> ampak imas na forumu kjer jih restavrijao se lepse
<yang> kaksni so zelo lepo obnovljeni
<yang> samo hitro dobijo noge tu v Ljubljani
<yang> tko da ce ravno nimas relacije dom<->pisarna je skoda imeti lep bicikel
<CrazyLemon> evo yang ..kolo ki je tako unikatno kot si ti sam http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/-kolo--1292390548.html?aclct=1424267675 :>
<Seniorita> !KOLO! :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Kolo, plod domače kreativnosti in znanja...Super deluje...shimano 6 prestav, profi krmilo mondolo italia... sedež BBB, super za mestno vožnjo...Velikost«
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja tega sem ze lani gledal, cudno da ga se ni uspel prodati
<CrazyLemon> res čudno
<yang> Jst cakam na Sizemore Danny
<yang> mah ta Sizemore, ce bo ugledal luc sveta bo zelo drag
<yang> tko da najverjetneje odpade
<yang> CrazyLemon: onega si videl, ko si je tip naredil lesen bicikl ?
<anny_> dan
<yang> nek slovenc
<yang> o anny_
<anny_> rabim pomoč
<CrazyLemon> sm ja..not interested.. zvijem aluminij kaj bi Å¡ele bilo z lesenim kolesom
<anny_> mail od Mateje Verlič
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja sej tist je bolj za mestno voznjo missljen
<CrazyLemon> anny_ to ti bo idioterna posredoval
<anny_> kolikor vem, ne dela več pri zemanti
<anny_> no mogoče pa ve..ko pride s kosila :)
<yang> mateja.verlic@zemanta.si ?
<dz0ny> From: Mateja Verlic <mateja.verlic@gmail.com>
<anny_> dz0ny, hvala :)
<dz0ny> yang: ne vem tist je bl okol ilirske bistrice
<dz0ny> bo seba bl vedu :)
<dz0ny> mi hodmo prek leskove doline
<dz0ny> tam maš sicer "gozdne koče"
<dz0ny> sam nobene take kot je ta
<yang> ok
<zdobersek> sami neki mutni posli
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> https://www.google.si/maps/place/Leskova+Dolina,+1386+Stari+trg+pri+Lo%C5%BEu/@45.622282,14.461473,3a,75y,6.53h,78.81t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1se9zak-6J6qVX1IvdOqyaoQ!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x4764c7d7adbe6309:0x2bb9cfad6c37623c
<dz0ny> yang: maš pa okol polno italjanskih kasarn
<dz0ny> sam so težko dostopne
<CrazyLemon> dejmo vsi poslat mateji email!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> dz0ny: skoda k ni GPS koordinat v exifu
<yang> potem bi blo enostavno najti
<yang> se bom z sebatom zmenil
<yang> dz0ny: cez kake 10 dni bi sel do gradu Snežnik
<dz0ny> also 4 years ago je CrazyLemon pizdil kako je ubuntu crap pa buggy
<dz0ny> a lot has changed
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny also
<CrazyLemon> you are now booting with systemd
<CrazyLemon> good luck with that
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> to že kr neki časa
<CrazyLemon> no.. uradno pri vividu od danes :)
<CrazyLemon> neuradno kaj ti počneš.. pa ne vem :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡tiri leta nazaj je bil 10.04
<CrazyLemon> a ne.. 11.04
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ta je suxal tko da dvomim da sem se pritoževal nad 11.04
<CrazyLemon> ker sm uporabljal 10.04
<CrazyLemon> 10.04 pa je bil kul
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pizda si star
<napsy> pff
<napsy> js pa sm zdj na fedori
<napsy> :D
<CrazyLemon> /ban napsy pff
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> eh prav super je
<napsy> aja pa kde uporablam :D
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> please stop :D
<napsy> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pizza sm ane! že 7 let na ubuntuju..the horrors i've seen ..the shit i fixed
<zdobersek> the forum themes you designed
<CrazyLemon> the EPIC forum themes i designed yea.. lovely memories
<anny_> haha
<anny_> dobra tema!
 * CrazyLemon bows
 * anny_ claps
<slax0r> hey
 * CrazyLemon bows again
<slax0r> kde je epic...
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> such a troll :p
<slax0r> ce bi uporabljal pol majn rama kot ga, bi bil zakon
<slax0r> zdaj je pa sam epic
<anny_> :)
<slax0r> drugace pa, xfce <3
<slax0r> + little bit of compiz
<yang> LXDE je tud ok, pa se velik rama ti ostane
<CrazyLemon> ja.. za hude čase
<anny_> just a little....compiz is madafaka
<yang> KDE je ok, ce uporabljas se ostale K-appe
<slax0r> konqueror? koffice?
<slax0r> kcalc? :P
<napsy> js uporablam libre, gimp, firefox
<napsy> cist lepo v kde
<yang> za to ne rabis KDE
<yang> ker to niso KDE appi
<napsy> seveda ne
<slax0r> it is a matter of wanting :P
<napsy> napisal si da kde ni dober kadar uporabis ne-kde programe
<yang> narobe si razumel, ni potrebe po KDE ker rabi veliko spomina, ce ne uporabljas KDE-appov
<yang> lahko imas katerikol drug WM
<napsy> jah sam karter koli wm je drugacen od kde
<napsy> sj xfce ti tut ni treba uporablat, ker lahka kater koli drug wm uporabis
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> sam KDE je ful konfigurabilen
<napsy> mhm
<dz0ny> KDE sucks
<slax0r> je malj bolj steep learning curve
<dz0ny> itsl like windows
<dz0ny> i hate windows
<slax0r> sam spremenis pa lahk skoraj vse
<yang> men zadostuje LXDE/Icewm
<napsy> dz0ny: uh ze dolgo ne :)
<dz0ny> napsy: sem probu
<slax0r> icewm pa itak, za starejse sisteme, ni boljsega :)
<napsy> js uporablam, pa ne vbidim dost podobe
<dz0ny> pa sm infark dubu od unga glossy pa efektov
<dz0ny> aka default je preveč cukra
<napsy> default tema ni glossy
<dz0ny> ne ime
<dz0ny> sam filling
<slax0r> default kde? a ni oxigen?
<dz0ny> stil
<yang> nek WM je mel nek transparency mode, se mi zdi da KDE ali Gnome in tisto je ful zabilo CPU
<napsy> slax0r: kde4.x ja, 5 nima vec
<napsy> yang: jah ne mors zdj slabe teme krivit cel desktop, ane
<napsy> sploh pa za nekaj, ki ni default
<slax0r> po resnici, se 5 nisem niti pogledal, ne da bi se sprobal
<yang> pr icewm me je motilo edino to, da je menu blo treba rocno konfigurirati pa nove app-e not vpisovati, pr LXDE pa se avtomatsko osvezuje
<napsy> kde-ju edin manka nek style guide
<slax0r> yang: dobr, saj, kolkkrat pa dodajas nove stvari?
<napsy> druc pa sj men cist bol smooth dela kot pa gnome 3.x
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet Switches To Boot With systemd By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/A69vVGhvGNE/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-switches-to.html
<yang> slax0r: jah kadarkol instaliram nove programe
<slax0r> js sm mel, oz. se mam nekje stare confige za icewm, katere sem vsepovsod samo kopiral
<slax0r> redkokdaj da se je kaj spremenilo
<yang> mislim jst v 80% nucam konzolo, pa browser pa gimp, vse ostalo pa manj
<yang> tko da nimam nobene potrebe po desktop environment in K-suite
<slax0r> no, js pa browser, terminal, pa nek music app
<slax0r> mi je cist vseeno ker in kak
<slax0r> sam da spila
<napsy> yang: js pa kde predvsem zarad power management, wifi manager, estetske lastnosti, file browser
<yang> jst file browserjev sploh ne nucam
<yang> razen "mc"
<napsy> v sluzbi drugc uporablam i3, ker teh stvari ne potrebujem.. na prenosniku pa kde
<napsy> yang: dolphin ma ene kul viewe ki ti lepo grupira posortirane elemente
<napsy> cist prevc bol pregledn kot pr kakmu mc
<yang> ja dolphin mislim da je ta zadeva ki je lagala CPU
<napsy> no tega js nism dozivu
<yang> oz. neki efekti ne vem ce je to isto
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDeG4S-mJts
<Seniorita> Hitler uses git - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hitler learns about git. The hard way.«
<idioterna> anny_: od mateje mail rabis?
<anny_> dobila
<anny_> od dz0nya
<idioterna> ok
<anny_> upam,da je pravi
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> sem ga zdaj vidu
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet Community Wallpapers Revealed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Tn-HbNClJ4Q/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-community.html
<idioterna> btw, kde je super
<CrazyLemon> apple fans
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo danes predstavitev iwatcha
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo - siol pravi da je najvišja možna hitrost 8/2 - čeprav je omarica za optiko cca. 30m stran
<CrazyLemon> do nje pa baker
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: omarica ni telekomova ali pa ni prikljuckov vec :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] seveda je telekomova
<CrazyLemon> in vas je tole.. tko da ja so priključki :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače dvomim da bi dosegal 8/2 na razdalji hm.. 3km ?
<Sky[x]> aja lol hehe, men se je zgodl v bloku kar sem zgoraj napisal v lj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ok mogoče je blo moje navdušenje preurano, unga maila mi še ni uspelo odkodirat
<CrazyLemon> its not meant to be
<lynxlynxlynx> gledam, če na moji strani kej fali
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @09.03.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% jugovzhodnik 3.6 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:19, Kulminacija: 11:13:54, Sončni zahod: 16:59:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 31min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> sam svoje komot kodiram in odkodiram, njen javni ključ imam ... zanimivo
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: za odkkodirati samo vpises "gpg file"
<lynxlynxlynx> ma že, sam je napaka pri odkodiranju
<yang> ce imas tekst ki se zacne ---BEGIN PGP ----
<yang> ga skopiraj v fajl do ---- END PGP----
<yang> in probaj manualno odkodirati
<lynxlynxlynx> vse kaže na to, da sem po pomoti prejel oz. je nesposobna
<yang> sej ti GPG napise za kateri ID je kodirano
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<Sky[x]> a grete kam?
<Sky[x]> http://www.internetweek.si/en/
<Seniorita> Internet Week | Startup jobs and events in Slovenia
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2505-2: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2505-2/
<msev> oj dz0ny a kj veš kaj bi blo za narest tm v tisti skripti da nebo več tistega zaklepaja :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ob sestih
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: CompuLab Utilite2 Is a Tiny ARM Desktop PC Running Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nczt19W4V00/compulab-utilite-2-is-a-tiny-arm-desktop-pc-running-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek very useful..ty
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: $10,000 FOR ZE APPLE WATCH EDITION
<zdobersek> OMG I'M GONNA GET ONE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek worth it
<msev> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol..en troll je Å¡el na ubuntu.si/windows-ukazi :)
<CrazyLemon> zihr zdobbie
<zdobersek> naah
<Sky[x]> da slisim komentarje na applov event danes?
<Sky[x]> da viidm kaj sem zamudil :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnGMCGIHVFU
<Seniorita> Extreme Hurricane Force Bora (Bura) - Croatia - March 05, 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hurricane force bora winds on the northern Adriatic coast. Wind gusts between 200 and 250 kph. An unofficial measurement on the Pag bridge (Paski Most) is 30...«
<zdobersek> team bora??
<CrazyLemon> bora bora
<CrazyLemon> http://officialandroid.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/android-51-unwrapping-new-lollipop.html
<Seniorita> Official Android Blog: Android 5.1: Unwrapping a new Lollipop update
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-10
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<yang> ima kdo SH DSL prikljucek ?
<yang> zanima me, kaksna je prednost pred VDSL
<yang> baje je mozna visja hitrost po parici
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW6SkvErFEE
<Seniorita> Mumford & Sons - Believe (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »'Wilder Mind', the new album will be released 4th May 2015 Pre-order: CD/Vinyl: http://po.st/MASWeb3 | iTunes: http://po.st/WM3 | Amazon: http://po.st/WMam3 ...«
<zdobersek> 'The uploader has not made this video available in your country.'
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kam si se pa preselu?
<zdobersek> tunel sem si skopal v .nl
<Sky[x]> kje so bli casi ko smo se sli BNC na ircu :)
<Sky[x]> finsko so bli dost stable pa nl ponavadi :)
<dz0ny> BNC?
<dz0ny> i'am too young i guess
<zdobersek> bouncer
<zdobersek> znc-like
<Sky[x]> ‘BNC’ is the abbreviated form of the word ‘Bouncer’. It is a software programme which connects to the IRC network for you.
<slax0r> ssh + tmux + irssi = all you ever need
<dz0ny> BNC je men poznan kot nekaj drugega :)
<zdobersek> mah, tolk star kot limun pa spet nisi
<slax0r> dz0ny: bnc konektor? :)
<dz0ny> seveda
<slax0r> those were the times :)
<dz0ny> merjenje opampa, umerjanje vse classov ojačevalnikov
<dz0ny> it was fun
<dz0ny> not
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> k si se pisal
<Sky[x]>  /addserver irc.ircnet.net
<Sky[x]> al kaj je bilo ze lol
<Sky[x]> pol si mel pa bota na kanalu !de
<zdobersek> two different BNCs ...
<Sky[x]> pa tij povedal keri serverji so pa si probal na enga skonektat :D
<Sky[x]> psybnc mislm da je bil ta
<Sky[x]> http://www.psybnc.at/
<Seniorita> psyBNC - The official homepage! - psyBNC is an easy-to-use, multi-user, permanent IRC-Bouncer with many features.
<Seniorita> »psyBNC. This program is useful for people who cannot be on irc all the time. Its used to keep a connection to irc and your irc client.«
<Sky[x]> :D
<yang> ne bos verjel ampak ljudje se vedno uporabljajo bncje
<Sky[x]> sej verjamem :)
<dz0ny> like weechat :)
<dz0ny> pa irssi
<yang> tega tipa ki je spisal psybnc sem poznal z ircneta
<zdobersek> spomnem se, da se je teh bncjev strasno fehtal po quakenetu
<dz0ny> why?
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: jp pa prodajal tud :D
<Sky[x]> pa trejdal hehe :D
<dz0ny> shell acc?
<zdobersek> ker je to kostal, in kot 12-letni mulo nisi mel kreditne na dosegu roke
<dz0ny> MSN was free
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> windows messenger?
<zdobersek> what do you mean, free?
<dz0ny> ja msg si dobil tud ce oseba ni bla online
<dz0ny> pa vem da so ble neke perl skripte kejr si se lahko povezoval pa puščal sporočila
<zdobersek> nisi pa mel kanalov
<dz0ny> zdobersek: spotify:track:2wdRWIsv9QnDFO9trsniXw
<dz0ny> a to lovi tam pri vas
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, ker nimamo spotifyja
<zdobbie> HOLA FROM SWEDEN
<zdobbie> HERE I CAN BELIEVE IN MUMFORD & SUNS
<zdobbie_> se iz svedske me je metal v youtube.nl
<zdobbie_> skopal tunel v Izrael, zej dela
<zdobbie_> obviously
<napsy> ka delas tam? :)
<napsy> mal prevc na severozahod sel? :)
<napsy> aja ah svedska
<napsy> sm zamesal s svico :D
<zdobbie_> WHERE'S THE FUCKING BANJO
<zdobbie_> v svico grem jutr
<Sky[x]> a?
<CrazyLemon> hm.. včeraj ob 10ih peljal kolo na servis pa pravi da po potreboval nekaj časa, zdaj me pa kliče da lahko pridem iskat
<CrazyLemon> okvir must be fcked
<Sky[x]> a nis vesel da je ze popravlen?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. ker like i said če je tako hitro poklical pomeni da je okvir zvit in ga ni mogoče popravit :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si se prevec zredu cez zimo? :>
<zdobersek> yeshedid
<dz0ny> .apt sqlite
<jabuk> sqliteman-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> sqliteman {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> sqlitebrowser {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> sqlite3-pcre {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> sqlite3-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> sqlite3 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> sqlite-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> sqlite {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<zdobersek> .apt nosqlite
<dz0ny> .apt newsql
<zdobersek> .apt nocsv
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> eni rekruterji zadnjič
<dz0ny> men lep mail napišejo da so me najd na githubu
<dz0ny> pa da se lahko z eng pogovorim za delo
<dz0ny> ok dejmo
<dz0ny> vprašam kolk časa že git uporabljajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i did.. ampak nisem bil še letos na kolesu pa to težavo sem mel že jeseni
<dz0ny> we dont, we use cvs :>
<CrazyLemon> in kot sm napisal prej..okvir je zvit
<CrazyLemon> 4mm oz 2mm
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a nisi na cvshub?
<anny_> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/VADqk08S
<Seniorita> largest = None smallest = None while True: num = raw_input("Enter a num - Pastebin.com
<anny_> kaj je narobe
<zdobersek> anny_: kaj ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> elif largest > num:
<CrazyLemon>          largest = num
<anny_> ne izpiše minimuma in maksimuma
<CrazyLemon> če le largest večji od num pol ne narediš nič... ker že imaš višjo cifro
<CrazyLemon> /s/le/je
<CrazyLemon> http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2015/03/exploiting-dram-rowhammer-bug-to-gain.html
<Seniorita> Project Zero: Exploiting the DRAM rowhammer bug to gain kernel privileges
<CrazyLemon> anny_ si pofixala? opaziš še kje podobno težavo? :)
<anny_> ne razumem, kaj hočeš povedati
<CrazyLemon> dejmo predvidevat da je largest= 10... nato vstopimo v zanko kjer je num enak 7.. nato primerjamo 10 > 7.. ker 10 je večje od 7.. ti narediš da je largest= 7
<CrazyLemon> kar pa ni prav.. ker smo imeli višjo cifro že shranjeno
<CrazyLemon> pa si jo prepisala z manjšo
<dz0ny> anny_: kaj pa bi to blo?
<lynxlynxlynx> for num in [num] tud precej sumljivo izgleda, glede na ostalo je pa loop čisto odveč
<dz0ny> min/max?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: mislim da je ideja tle da vnese več števil in ji pol pove min pa max
<lynxlynxlynx> ... ker vedno delaš samo z eno vnešeno cifra
<dz0ny> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje tud
<CrazyLemon> no..verjetno ji ni optimizacija kode na prvem mestu.. ampak pravilno delovanje :)
<dz0ny> http://repl.it/dVv
<Seniorita> repl.it
<Seniorita> »Run code in a variety of languages from your browser!«
<zdobersek> PREMATURE OPTIMIZATION EH
<dz0ny> http://www.penisland.net/files/yourpenisourbusiness.gif
<CrazyLemon> thats a big pen
<dz0ny> font-size 35px
<anny_> grem na malico...rethink
<dz0ny> premature optimization everywhere Reply-To: sales@godaddy.com
<dz0ny> Date: 9 Mar 2015 09:34:35 -0700
<dz0ny> Subject: Action required for domain activation.
<dz0ny> Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
<dz0ny> Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
<dz0ny> !! Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
<dz0ny> because fuck it someone might see activation link in mail
<anny_> i messed up
<CrazyLemon> to je pa hitra mal'ca
<anny_> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, a ma python kak bolj sposoben debugger kot pa pdb?
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo s podporo za readline, kar bi pričakoval že konec 90ih
<zdobersek> printf debugger best debugger
<dz0ny> pydev?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: pycharm :)
<dz0ny> mas free za foss projekte
<lynxlynxlynx> ide :(
<idioterna> pycharm je kr nice
<idioterna> sploh za django et al
<idioterna> pa ce si ideje navajen
<anny_> give up :/
<dz0ny> anny_: kaj te muč
<Sky[x]> tell us :)
 * dz0ny Organizira anny_ support group meeting
 * anny_ se gre skrit
<Sky[x]> auch
<Sky[x]> html morm dat v php variable pa nimam html template engine :>
<Sky[x]> grr
<Sky[x]> in za namecek je to html za mail jao sovrazm tele grde projekte
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: heredoc
<Sky[x]> $mystring = <<<EOT
<Sky[x]> tole jp :)
<Sky[x]> tnx
<dz0ny> $mystring = <<<SXYX
<dz0ny> da koga psoebi zmedeš :>
<Sky[x]> :D
<anny_> se gre še vedno klečat na koruzo?
<anny_> za kazen
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda koruze
<anny_> :(
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu niti ne razumem zakaj bi bilo boleče
<lynxlynxlynx> koruza v zrnu se malo prilagodi in je najbrž bolj komot kot pa ravna površina
<lynxlynxlynx> "klasi" pa veliki, tako da tam še teže
<anny_> CrazyLemon: http://horizongirls.com/post/93207210514/horizongirls-com-a-visual-and-sensual-journey
<Seniorita> Horizon Girls
<Seniorita> »horizongirls.com - A visual and sensual journey, high quality blog!«
<napsy> bwensfw
<napsy> nsfw
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> tale z biciklom je pa kr lustna
<CrazyLemon> anny_ dont give up..sam ne teh profijev poslušat ker ne znajo razložit :D
<anny_> jeb*mti
<idioterna> ni pa neki tok zlo fashionable kokr je erotic
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: mislm da je fora klecanja na koruzi da je cist mal koruze na lesenih tleh
<idioterna> in da je kr bolece
<lynxlynxlynx> tko bi pa Å¡lo, ja :)
<idioterna> anny_: kaj si pa nardila da mors jit klecat?
<anny_> vpraš me, česa nisem
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> cesa pa nis nardila?
<anny_> i messed up
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> kdor dela, gresi!
<idioterna> tko da se ne prevec sekirat
<idioterna> upam da ni smrtnih zrtev
<upd> lynxlynxlynx, je kr fajn boleče klečat na koruzi
<upd> je tko kot če bi bil na nekem betonu k ima kamnčke gor
<lynxlynxlynx> bos po plaži
<upd> to ni tko hudo
<upd> probaj kdaj kje k je beton pa so tisti kamnčki k vn gledajo
<upd> tista koruza je trda k hudič pa špičke ima
<upd> pa nikol je ni bilo toliko da bi si kolena notr zaril ampak glih mal
<dz0ny> we like nina more http://i.imgur.com/2edbJxh.jpg, CrazyLemon agree?
<lynxlynxlynx> upd: kje si odraščal, da je bila koruza pri roki?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> mi mamo doma koruzo
<idioterna> sej to pa res povsod raste
<idioterna> ceprov zadnja leta gre skor vse za silazo
<upd> jaz sem na kmetih, in to sem probal učasih k smo koruzo luščli na roke k je bil še ata, in smo probal za foro..
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny who dat
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bznxx12Ptl0
<Seniorita> AronChupa - I'm an Albatraoz (Official Music Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Instagram: http://instagram.com/aronchupa Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/aronchupaofficial iTunes: http://smarturl.it/Albatraoz Spotify: http://smarturl....«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nina dobrev
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not bad..not bad at all but margot robbie <3 :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/GboT13y.jpg
<dz0ny> a zato ker si jo vidu naked :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naked? where??
<dz0ny> nsfw http://www.egotastic.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/08/Margot-Robbie-Topless-In-Lingerie-For-The-Wolf-Of-Wall-Street-08-580x435.jpg
<napsy> v lingerie zgleda kr hot-ish
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 1080i pls..tnx
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. zelo všečna je :)
<idioterna> kko vsecna
<idioterna> prov kumrna je
<dz0ny> and the queen http://i.imgur.com/uvh65hX.jpg
<idioterna> ta suhe lepo pust za nas, k nismo na boobage vsekani
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/10/cia-hijack-apple-developer-tools/
<Seniorita> How the CIA planned to hijack Apple's developer tools
<Seniorita> »That your government will spy on you should, sadly (by now) come as no surprise. But, some of the ways they go about it still trigger disbelief. The Inte«
<napsy> jak
<napsy> prevlke
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/D4fgphW.jpg
<idioterna> najbl lustne sta itak unedve cist tasuhcane
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm .. you are hooked :D
<dz0ny> naah me <3 laura vandervoort and anne kendrick
<napsy> sta pa obe precej suhi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxCRgtdAuBo
<Seniorita> Focus Official Trailer #1 (2015) - Will Smith, Margot Robbie Movie HD - YouTube
<idioterna> how about real people
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK: http://goo.gl/dHs73 Follow us on TWITTER: htt...«
<CrazyLemon> they are real
<idioterna> no, they're not
<idioterna> najprej mors postrgat dol makeup
<idioterna> sej ponavad so pol bl lustne
<idioterna> ampak niso vec iste
<CrazyLemon> its not about the facade.. its about her soul & heart & boobs
<careee> A pozna kdo kakšen dober turtorial za uvajanje  v ubuntu 14.04.Prej sem uporabljau windows 8 in po pravici povedano če chroma ne znam inštalerat.
<napsy> mislim da je nek guide
<napsy> celo v slovenscini
<careee> aja kje pa ?
<napsy> hum
<napsy> moment
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<napsy> a, najdu
<napsy> https://www.ubuntu.si/vodnik/14.04/
<Seniorita> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<careee> ja tak noob pa spet nism.  Imam težave pri nalaganju programov npr. https://popcorntime.io/ Kako naložim to če je mogoče.
<napsy> ja prejle si izjavu da se chrome ne znas instalirat
<napsy> anyway
<napsy> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-popcorn-time-in-ubuntu-or.html
<Seniorita> Install Popcorn Time In Ubuntu Or Debian Via PPA Repository ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<careee> ja sm ga naložu pa mi se sesuje takoj ko kliknm na njega
<napsy> ok se prav da si ga nalozu
<idioterna> napacnga?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ozon OS `Hydrogen` Beta Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/m5VwZ64Aaxs/ozon-os-hydrogen-beta-available-for-download.html
<careee> OK Hvala to dela. Kaj pa chrome pa torrent ?
<napsy> transmission-gtk
<napsy> mas za torrente
<napsy> sj ta je obicajno ze namescen
<careee> ja vidm
<napsy> namest chorme pa uporabli chromium
<napsy> podobn ko chrom esam da je opensource
<careee> A mi sinhronizera zaznamke iz google računa ?
<napsy> mislim da
<napsy> neka prijava v google je tam
<careee> ja super
<careee> A je možno da mi ni treba upisat gesla za usako stvar k inštaleram? Kje izklopm to geslo ?
<napsy> tisto geslo drzi neki casa
<napsy> ne vem tocno, 5 min, 10 min?
<napsy> po tem pa potece ja, pa mors se enkrat
<careee> a se ne da izklopt
<napsy> al pa ce se prijavis kot root z ukazom
<napsy> sudo su
<napsy> ne, in tega tut naj nebi delal
<napsy> geslo je za to, da se dvigne privilegij nekim procesom (recimo de lahka kar koli dela s tvijom sistemom)
<napsy> in to izklopit nebi bilo pametno
<careee> a tko nekak k root na telefonu ?
<napsy> ja
<napsy> root ja admin racun na tvojem ubuntu
<napsy> oz. tvoj tut ker ima zraven sposobnost dobit root privilegije
<napsy> (zacasno - zarad tega tudi potrebno geslo)
<napsy> ni za kaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<careee> A če hočm jz določen program namestit se da to samo iz terminala al se da še kako drugač ?
<napsy> ne
<napsy> mas tist ubuntu store
<napsy> pa si lahka naklikas
<napsy> al software center al kok se ze rece
<idioterna> careee: kokr hoces lahko instaliras program, ampak point linuxa je da distribucija skrbi za programe
<idioterna> ne da jih ti na roke instaliravas
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2521-1: Oxide vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2521-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2523-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2523-1/
<dz0ny> Martin Holst Swende discovered that the mod_headers module allowed HTTP
<dz0ny> trailers to replace HTTP headers during request processing. A remote
<dz0ny> attacker could possibly use this issue to bypass RequestHeaders directives.
<zdobbie> AHOY
<dz0ny> nien
<upd> sam v projektu uporabil replace all vse double v float zdej pa ne dela že 2 dni iščem napako
<upd> so nover do that :d
<upd> never*
<idioterna> i never would
<idioterna> k pride miha
<idioterna> mu nej en pejstne http://open.si/wp-content/uploads/Uradna-izjava-Zbornice-klini%C4%8Dnih-psihologov.pdf
<dz0ny> .sporoci miha 17:09	idioterna	mu nej en pejstne http://open.si/wp-content/uploads/Uradna-izjava-Zbornice-klini%C4%8Dnih-psihologov.pdf
<zdobbie> idioterna: ja sam to ni relevantno, ker ti psihologi niso homofobi
<idioterna> so pa izobrazeni in majo ziher ful visoke honorarje!
<idioterna> kar bo miha nedvomno izpostavu kot relevantno
<idioterna> pa da so rdeckarji bo tut omenu.
<zdobbie> Ljuda Mila jih bo trajbala, zakaj so trosil javni denar s pisanjem te izjave
<idioterna> because i pay my taxes for science.
<zdobbie> you do, Primc doesn't
<idioterna> i don't care
<dz0ny> idioterna: poznas kak dober book za kernel tuning
<zdobersek> dz0ny: linux kernel tuning?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: zddgjaj brendan gregg
<idioterna> dz0ny: which part
<dz0ny> idioterna: network stack
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> za 2.6 sm mel neki
<idioterna> spiratiziranga
<idioterna> cak
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CLARKSON SUSPENDED, TOP GEAR DONE MESSED UP
<zdobbie> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/jeremy-clarkson-suspended-top-gear-presenter-suspended-by-the-bbc-10098866.html
<Seniorita> Jeremy Clarkson suspended: Top Gear presenter suspended by the BBC - People - News - The Independent
<Seniorita> »The BBC has suspended Jeremy Clarkson following allegations of a fracas with a Top Gear producer.«
<lynxlynxlynx> arch+kde5 == misery
<dz0ny> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> jih še nisem videl česa tolk zajebat
<dz0ny> kde5 je misery i agree
<idioterna> aja kde5
<idioterna> to je mal prevec edge
<idioterna> it's bleeding quite hard
<idioterna> kubuntu s kde4 je pa cist nice
<idioterna> also debian
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ne, kde je že ok, samo migracije ne en ne drug ni urihtal
<idioterna> zanc sm ga sliku!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/my-kde.jpg
<idioterna> aja to pa ja
<idioterna> jsm zacel s clean kde5 na unem
<idioterna> laptopu za 160
<idioterna> lenovo neki
<idioterna> in je kr nice
<idioterna> sam pac sesuva se skos :)
<lynxlynxlynx> men sicer ne, samo vse je treba na novo
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/2x9q6r/best_way_to_handle_interviewer_asking_me_out_on_a/
<Seniorita> Best way to handle interviewer asking me out on a date after tech screen? : cscareerquestions
<Seniorita> »I'm a female grad student at a top 3 school in cs, planning on graduating soon. I did a phone screen with a tech start up yesterday. The person...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie bs
<dz0ny> all fine http://i.imgur.com/Wuq6TSQ.png :>
<dz0ny> also travis
<dz0ny> zgleda je polna luna... nekje
<CrazyLemon> how can it be all fine
<CrazyLemon> if you are using apache :/
<zdobersek> disgrace is what that is
<CrazyLemon> http://m.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-31824040
<Seniorita> Jeremy Clarkson, Top Gear host, suspended by BBC after 'fracas' - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Top Gear host Jeremy Clarkson has been suspended by the BBC "following a fracas" with a producer, the corporation says.«
<tadej> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tadej #slovenia.. /s/ubuntu-slo/ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tadej> kaj?
<tadej> :)
<tadej> nc jasn :D
<CrazyLemon> joj.. a res moram več stavkov napisat? :D
<CrazyLemon> prav.. vidim da si lastnik kanala #slovenia na freenode
<CrazyLemon> in bi prosil če lahko zamenjaš topic
<CrazyLemon> tako da popraviš #ubuntu-slo v #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Echosmith - Bright.
<msev_> dz0ny, http://pastie.org/private/ugo4xphfd1kzwlaix7s9bq#88-89 tuki v 88 vrstici je tisti ] znak k dela težave
<Seniorita> Private Paste - Pastie
<msev_> a pač samo pustim " \n" v tistem oklepaju
<msev_> da zbrišem tisti ]
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa ne Å¡tima?
<msev_> emm nekam pipam koordinate v nek kml
<msev_> in je skoz neki narobe s tem kml-jem lol
<msev_> zdj mi je napisal 	24:	13	XML document structures must start and end within the same entity.
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče kake nisi zaključil
<msev_> jp
<CrazyLemon> če je jp odpri pa poglej kaj delaš narobe :D
<msev_> sm že dodal neki
<msev_> prej je bil sam placemark zj sm pa dodal  "</Placemark></Document></kml>\n"
<msev_> nakonc kml-ja
<msev_> odlično xml validator prav No errors were found
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2522-3: ICU vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2522-3/
<msev_> deeeelaaaa
<msev_> :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-11
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu MATE 15.04 Will Ship With Nifty Tilda Terminal App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_neR7su9_pA/ubuntu-mate-15-04-tilda-terminal-app
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2524-1: eCryptfs vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2524-1/
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> dobtro jutro slovenija
<slax0r> dobro*
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> evo postal uradno slovenc ko sem bil a zavodu :>
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> moram rect da so me pozitivno presenetil :>
<dz0ny> did they give you money?
<Sky[x]> no lol
<napsy> did you get laid? :P
<dz0ny> napsy: sam z gospod so ga pozdravli :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> bbl kosilo ;)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet Default Wallpaper Revealed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RuvMc3fwXF8/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-default.html
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The New Ubuntu 15.04 Default Wallpaper Is Here  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Fb5BIlGJI-0/ubuntu-15-04-default-wallpaper-and-it-may-surprise-you
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/psihologi.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Psihologi: Sestava družine nima pomembnega vpliva na otrokov razvoj
<Seniorita> »Raziskave potrjujejo, da se otroci, ki odraščajo v družinah s staršema istega spola v psihološkem funkcioniranju, spoznavnih sposobnostih in socialnih odnosih z vrstniki in odraslimi ne razlikujejo od otrok, ki odraščajo v družinah s staršema različnega spola, opozarjajo psihologi.«
<napsy> http://www.pravapeticija.com/za-ohranitev-zzzdr
<Seniorita> ZA OHRANITEV NOVEGA ZAKONA O ZAKONSKI ZVEZI IN DRUŽINSKIH RAZMERJIH - Pravapeticija.com
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<anny_> vsi spijo
<yang> skoraj že
<yang> New RMS http://www.wired.com/2015/03/need-free-digital-hardware-designs/
<Seniorita> Why We Need Free Digital Hardware Designs | WIRED
<Seniorita> »The concept we need is that of a free hardware design that permits users to use the design and to copy and redistribute it, with or without changes.«
<CrazyLemon> goodie.. to smo čakali
<anny_> zelo zanimivo
<anny_> in kdo bo plačal? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://store.google.com/?gl=US
<Seniorita> Trgovina Google Store – Nexus, Chromecast in drugo
<anny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> woohoo! motorola prihaja v slovenijo!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2015/03/mobilni_telefoni_lenovo_zdaj_tudi_v_sloveniji.aspx
<Seniorita> Mobilni telefoni Lenovo zdaj tudi v Sloveniji | Telekomunikacije - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na prodajnih policah bo sprva osem pametnih telefonov Lenovo iz štirih produktnih skupin, v Barceloni predstavljene novosti pa prihajajo predvidoma v začetku poletja.«
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli!
<CrazyLemon> Blagovne znamke Motorola, ki je zdaj v lasti Lenova, v Sloveniji ne bodo ponujali, ker ne verjamejo v uspeh strategije dveh vzporednih blagovnih znamk,
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<anny_> betonska brca v jajca
<CrazyLemon> mhm..premature excitement :/
<idioterna> jsm pa suni lih kupu moto g 2
<CrazyLemon> boljše da so pripeljali motoroline telefone kot lenovo
<idioterna> na amazon.de
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kul telefon
<idioterna> ja ona je kr zahtevna
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi ga hotu kupit.. sam ni serviserja v .si
<idioterna> bomo vidl ce ji bo znosn
<idioterna> do zdej je mela nokijo e72
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa res zahtevna
<idioterna> ja vse je delal
<idioterna> pa dobra tipkovnica je bla
<CrazyLemon> čist vse?
<CrazyLemon> pol si ti bil odveč al kako?
<idioterna> vse kar je rabla
<idioterna> popolnoma odvec
<CrazyLemon> in ker nisi zdržal več...si kupil motorolo - smart thinking
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> symbian ne podpira sha-256 hmaca v certifikatih
<idioterna> in ji je nehu delat mail ko je potekel certifikat
<idioterna> ce ne bi mela se naprej nokijo
<idioterna> ne dvomim da se bo tut na to navadla
<idioterna> sej je pragmaticna zenska
<idioterna> nc, grem jo pocrklat
<idioterna> bbl
<anny_> ln
<idioterna> :success:
<upd> :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/rancherio/os/blob/master/README.md
<Seniorita> os/README.md at master · rancherio/os · GitHub
<Seniorita> »os - The easiest way to run Docker in production«
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-12
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @12/03/2015 04:06:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2529-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2529-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2528-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2528-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2527-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2527-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2526-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2526-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2525-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2525-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2530-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2530-1/
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<LorD_DDooM> ahoy
<idioterna> o
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM:)
<sasa84> živjo idioterna! :)
<sasa84> čawči napsy :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84 https://instagram.com/menandcoffee/
<Seniorita> Instagram
<Seniorita> »🔺use #menandcoffee to be featured🔺sister account: @womenandcoffee🔺contact: admin@menandcoffee.com«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti si zadnjič nekaj omenjal quattrota ane?
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> http://www.joker.si/mn3njalnik/index.php?showtopic=45817&st=0
<Seniorita> JCT -1 - Mn3njalnik
<Seniorita> »Z žalostjo delim oznanilo, da je Quattro preuranjeno odšel v zagroblje. Dasi menim, da mu tam hudega ne bo, saj je pustil za seboj vse urednike, upni...«
<sasa84> ooo, najs LorD_DDooM
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ka se mu pa je zgodil?
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne bi vedel
<dz0ny> infarkt
<LorD_DDooM> infarkt
<napsy> kok pa je bil star?
<LorD_DDooM> 43
<LorD_DDooM> - mesec
<napsy> uh
<napsy> mlad
<LorD_DDooM> -1  mesec
<napsy> pa ze infarkt
<dz0ny> +sladkorna
<LorD_DDooM> To je bil njegov drugi infarkt, žal usodni
<LorD_DDooM> Čez 14 dni moral imet operacijo na srcu, bypass al kaj
<Sky[x]> kdo pa je to sploh?
<napsy> iz joker fame
<CrazyLemon> pa ircop je bil na ircnetu
<CrazyLemon> pa za monitor je tudi pisal
<napsy> aja se sladkorno je mel
<Matthai> ja, žal je odšel
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: yup
<idioterna> expired :\
<dz0ny> .imdb Chappie
<jabuk> Chappie (2015) 120 min Action Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.4/10 (15,121 glasov) MT: 41/100
<jabuk> In the near future, crime is patrolled by a mechanized police force. When one police droid, Chappie, is stolen and given new programming, he becomes the first robot with the ability to think and feel for himself.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi704556569/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1823672/
<dz0ny> from district9 director + die anterwood
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je že na pašnikih?
<dz0ny> da
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<CrazyLemon> Chappie 2015 NEW ViDEO CAM XViD-FANTA
<CrazyLemon> Added in Movies :: Cam on 2015-03-12 03:28:06
<CrazyLemon> come on dz0ny ..ne bomo gledali cama
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZ8ek-6ccc
<Seniorita> Apple Engineer Talks about the New 2015 Macbook - YouTube
<Seniorita> »an Apple engineer explains how they developed the new 2015 Macbook and the day Tim Cook saw it for the first time. ----------------- To get the latest on my ...«
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kul.. but thats all
<CrazyLemon> no tale video je mal off.. ker ima  usb port
<CrazyLemon> type c!
<dz0ny> one
<dz0ny> se pix ma 2
<dz0ny> pa 2 usb2
<dz0ny> pa je netbook ne apple pc :)
<CrazyLemon> ja one ja.. ne rabiš 2 madona.. sej ne boš hkrati polnil laptop pa uporabljal usb ključek!
<dz0ny> ne bom pa filal in mel zunaji zaslon priključen pa prenosni disk
<dz0ny> al pa eth no
<CrazyLemon> eth meth
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa obstaja wireless!
<dz0ny> da lahko p0rn v postelji gledaš
<CrazyLemon> prenosni disk Å¡misk.. zato je pa cloud!
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://kotaku.com/how-video-game-breasts-are-made-and-why-they-can-go-so-1687753475
<Seniorita> How Video Game Breasts Are Made (And Why They Can Go Wrong)
<Seniorita> »Breasts swing. They sag. They flop. They can move. Over the years, many games have tried to emulate the way breasts behave. There's even a term for it: "Breast physics."«
<CrazyLemon> the history of game boobies
<Sky[x]> sasa84: neki zate :P https://vimeo.com/103227182#at=163
<Seniorita> 8 de junio libran las modelos, 8th june the female models are free, Madrid 2005 on Vimeo
<sasa84> Sky[x]: Å¡e bolj zanimivo je to, da si ti najdu tole :P
<Sky[x]> na fb se najde vse k mam tolk zensk dodanih :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nemo With Unity Patches Available For Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hy7duiEgIjs/nemo-with-unity-patches-available-for.html
<napsy> https://twitter.com/mplappert/status/575957042466320384/photo/1
<Seniorita> Matthias Plappert on Twitter: "Surprises you find when reading through the SQLite code. Somebody must've received a lot of calls. http://t.co/1yTAvYLHMx"
<napsy> lol :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix: Unity Panel And Launcher Displayed On Top Of Fullscreen Wine Games Or Applications  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/i8Inuu3WUZQ/fix-unity-panel-and-launcher-displayed.html
<napsy> dr.UpdateDisplayDimensionsUnlocked(display, defaultRect)
<napsy> wtf
<CrazyLemon> lol... must be some kind of specialist this doctor of yours
<dz0ny> napsy: studentje :)
 * CrazyLemon lih poslal pogodbo za višjo hitrost interneta \o/
<napsy> jeej :)
<CrazyLemon> hd porn..here i come!
<CrazyLemon> no pun intended
<dz0ny> a tf2 prekinja :)?
<dz0ny> se norca delajo da je volvo ratu
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<dz0ny> baje majo probleme z ddosi
<CrazyLemon> nisem opazu da bi imeli težave
<CrazyLemon> a pošta dostavi že naslednji dan?
<yang> CrazyLemon: mas optiko ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ne.. maš ti?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. imam očala ja
<yang> kaj mas T-2 ?
<CrazyLemon> siol
<yang> aha , ne vem kako je pri SIOL-u vprasaj za SH-DSL ce je mozen tam imas simetricne hitrosti potem
<yang> drugace te pa lahko tudi T-2 priklopi
<CrazyLemon> ne potrebujem simetričnih hitrosti.. ker ne uploadam/streamam pr0n
<dz0ny> yet
<CrazyLemon> well.. thats true
<CrazyLemon> ampak do takrat pa bo 10/1 dovolj
<CrazyLemon> ane zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> ti bi ziher gledal
<zdobersek> tebe? naah
<yang> 1 MBit pomeni samo 125Kbps upstream
<zdobersek> yesitdoes
<yang> pr SH-DSL gre visja hitrost na parico
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/terryandrob/status/576036726046646272
<Seniorita> Terry Pratchett on Twitter: "Terry took Death’s arm and followed him through the doors and on to the black desert under the endless night."
<mkode> Obstaja kakšna JS server platforma, ki ni singlethreaded ala node in deluje podobno kot php, ruby, itd... ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> well obstaja passenger-node
<dz0ny> ki se obaša podobno kot ruby
<zdobersek> multi-threaded? you're fecked
<idioterna> za multithreaded je najbl common kr java, brez script
<zdobersek> al pa c++
<idioterna> drugac mam pa zdej ze kr nekej izkusenj z go in je zlo nice za take reci
<zdobersek> ruest even
<idioterna> s c++ se ne upam v startup environmentu igrat
<idioterna> we killed ourselves too many times with it
<dz0ny> rust nima http stacka narjenga
<dz0ny> sploh
<dz0ny> tko da ne hvala :>
<dz0ny> mkode: ti hočeš platformo kjer naložiš kodo tko kot php
<dz0ny> in se ti sama požeen k obiščeš en url, pa da je nodejs based
<zdobersek> or maybe not
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> yang no it does not.. pomeni 128 kBps streama
<yang> vec gre
<yang> do 5 Mbit
<yang> preberi si na WP
<CrazyLemon> ti si preberi Å¡e enkrat kaj sem napisal
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj si ti napisal
<zdobersek> boohoo
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja , imas prav
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo.. a niste na bsides danes?
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> ful druzga dela, zal
<CrazyLemon> buuu
<zdobersek> huuu
<CrazyLemon> http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/house-of-cards.png
<CrazyLemon> stack trace on house of cards
<lynxlynx> sam je kao windows, v naslovni je run.exe
<lynxlynx> pa unix ločila
<zdobersek> admin got fecked!
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooooo zdobersek :D
<zdobersek> heyooo sasa84 !
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mhm..
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu pa je tole http://marc.info/?l=netfilter-devel&m=121310368207731&q=p3
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon MišiLemon
<msev_> dz0ny, a če sm rabil za namestitev enega programa spet te kernel-headerje, a mislš da pol ko je nameščen lahko zbrišem spet?
<sasa84> zdobersek: zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqLRqzTp6Rk&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Muse - Psycho [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Muse's new album, Drones, will be released on 8 June 2015. Pre-order available at 19h30 GMT today. Directed and edited by Tom Kirk and Simon Bennett Produced...«
<dz0ny> msev_: a te mot :)
<dz0ny> pust pr mer
<msev_> :)
<msev_> dz0ny, ratal mi je pol tist z google earthom
<msev_> kml ni bil pravilno zaključen, to je bil glavni issue
<dz0ny> sem na začetku že reku da je tist ]
<dz0ny> preveč tam
<msev_> jp, tm je blo treba dodat "</Document></kml>\n" se mi zdi
<msev_> edin ne znam nardit da bi še višino prikazoval
<msev_> sem poizkusu z <altitudeMode>absolute</altitudeMode> pa dodal sem tretjo koordinato pod coordinates (%d in pa %f sem poizkusil) pa tut posebej sem dal <altitude>%d oz. %f</altitude>, pa ni šlo nikakor vsem letalom da enako višino neko veliko, ne tisto iz dump serverja :), a se ti da skriptoše enkat pogledat če kj vidš na prvi uč? (bom dal na pastie zj to delujočo)
<msev_> če se ti lih da? drgač ne bom težiu :D
<dz0ny> no dej prilimi
<dz0ny> se bo društvo ubuntu poglobilo v tvoj problem
<msev_> hahahaa
<msev_> :D
<msev_> a ti prilimam cel net_io.c fajl, a samo tist dela k je patch-an da to deluje?
<msev_> tist del*
<msev_> http://pastie.org/private/1mo6stpuua4xgy3tgrzolq
<Seniorita> Private Paste - Pastie
<msev_> to je sam ta patch-an del
<msev_> dz0ny, as kj ugotovu :)
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Kills - Future Starts Slow.
<CrazyLemon> so not true
<anny_> o ne
<anny_> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-31858156
<Seniorita> BBC News - Sir Terry Pratchett, renowned fantasy author, dies aged 66
<Seniorita> »Discworld author Sir Terry Pratchett dies at his home aged 66, eight years after he was diagnosed with Alzheimer's disease.«
<lynxlynxlynx> :(
<lynxlynxlynx> včeri pa q
<idioterna> anny_: ja
<idioterna> anny_: horrible tweet je bil
<idioterna> anny_: https://twitter.com/terryandrob/status/576036726046646272
<Seniorita> Terry Pratchett on Twitter: "Terry took Death’s arm and followed him through the doors and on to the black desert under the endless night."
<anny_> ;(
<idioterna> ampak ja
<idioterna> this, too, is what life is
<idioterna> shit, kok je men terry enga navdiha dal
<idioterna> "It was sad music. But it waved its sadness like a battle flag. It said the universe had done all it could, but you were still alive."
<idioterna> -- Terry Pratchett, Soul Music
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<upd> ping
<jabuk> upd: pong
<upd> .vreme 1355
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 10°C @12.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% severovzhodnik 4 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:23:40, Kulminacija: 11:14:07, Sončni zahod: 17:04:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 40min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> če misliš da ti bo kaj pomagala poštna številka se motiš :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme boja
<jabuk> ARSO: Ptuj (223m): 6.2°C @12.03.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% severovzhodnik 0.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:05, Kulminacija: 11:07:22, Sončni zahod: 16:57:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 40min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> In 2003, the government of New Zealand proposed a flatulence tax, which was not adopted because of public protest.
<lynxlynxlynx> govora je o živini, seveda
<upd> lynxlynxlynx, ?
<upd> aja ok sem mislil da je povezano z nedavnimi protesti
<lynxlynxlynx> shodi proti davku na prdce :D
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, a riganje spada tud noter? Itak je bolj problematično
<upd> ja kar nekaj, krava pa res ne prdne velikokrat
<upd> zakaj
<lynxlynxlynx> rigajo metan
<lynxlynxlynx> ocene so 100-500l na dan
<lynxlynxlynx> stranski produkt pri prebavi prežvekovalcev
<upd> da
<upd> dost
<lynxlynxlynx> metan je pa približno 23x več vreden v co2eq
<CrazyLemon> prdce? riganje?
<upd> kr kriza ja :D
<CrazyLemon> koliko js vem se metan pridobiva iz gnoja.. ne pa iz prdcev :D
<lynxlynxlynx> skor ne bi mogu met bolj preproste strukture, tako da ga lahko sintetiziraš iz vse organske snovi
<upd> a ne nekje v slo predelujejo gnoj za ogrevanje al neki
<upd> k so se ljudje kregal da 10km naokoli smrdi al je to v tujini bilo..
<upd> http://www.mladina.si/97038/elektrarna-na-gnoj/ mja
<Seniorita> Elektrarna na gnoj | MLADINA.si
<lynxlynxlynx> bioplinarna najbrž
<lynxlynxlynx> slabo urejeno pri nas in potem so digestat kar ven metali in ja, pol smrdi
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-13
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o lej miha
<idioterna> a si dobil un pdf?
<idioterna> si prebral?
<miha> a ono knjigo? ali kaj od gay pride?
<idioterna> gay stuff ja
 * miha kleje kak je butast indexdb
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21909932/indexeddb-retrieve-item-with-max-value    kako pa pol uporabiš to kot GROUP BY?... v zanki odpiraš cursor?
<Seniorita> javascript - IndexedDB: Retrieve item with max value - Stack Overflow
<miha> zgleda moram posebej tabele vzdrževati za to
<miha> ekstra debugiranje
<miha> ker so idioti
<miha> imam občutek da 100x narediti cursor ni nič hitreje kot vse pogledati z enim cursorjem :D
<miha> in grozno počasi je
<idioterna> miha: http://open.si/wp-content/uploads/Uradna-izjava-Zbornice-klini%C4%8Dnih-psihologov.pdf
<idioterna> rajs to preber
<idioterna> da naus zarad baze jezn
<miha> sem bral to ko je bil nazadnje družinski zakonik. pokvarjeni idioti.
<miha> otroke bi žrtovali za svojo kariero.
<miha> banda.
<idioterna> mhm :)
<idioterna> ker je znanstveno dokazano, da ima otrok pravico do oceta in mame :)
<miha> a ni očitno to?
<idioterna> ne, ni
<miha> brezveze s tabo debatirati.
<idioterna> ocitno je, da je naravno, da tip seksa s kolkr zenskami ma moznost
<miha> lp
<idioterna> pa da ne skrbi za otroke.
<idioterna> zakaj bi sicer bog ustvaril fuzbal in pivo?
<napsy> :)
<napsy> lol
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RybNI0KB1bg
<Seniorita> The Simpsons - Helen Lovejoy - Think of the children - YouTube
<napsy> miha misli da smo grozni ljudje, podporniki zakona
<idioterna> he's quite wrong
<sasa84> juhuu miške ;)
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sori sasa84 :(
<idioterna> tvojga prjatla smo cist razjezil
<CrazyLemon> smo?.. si
<idioterna> jas sn samo zraven gledo te pa je fse name padlo da sn jas kriv
<pitastrudl> ima kdo kakšen predlog za kak dober email client android/win7/linux?
<napsy> kmail
<napsy> aja
<napsy> hoces multi-platform
<CrazyLemon> chrome je odličen multiplatform email client! pa še omogoča ogled pr0na!!!
<CrazyLemon> win-win
<idioterna> js mam na linuxu kmail, na androidu pa k9-mail
<pitastrudl> ja na androidu sem tudi naložil k9
<napsy> oh lord, petek je
<napsy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-M-LVKiqBSEo/U6SChm-Ig4I/AAAAAAAABVI/SuavQiYeavw/s1600/4ca38da4a3bd294b3a76e15d5b9e8db4.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> blagor tebi, moj bo delavni do 20h, potem pa še delno čez vikend :(
<napsy> sux
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<msev_> dz0ny, pol nisi nč reku glede tistga vprašanja hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> 	Downstream Line Rate	9389 kbps	
<CrazyLemon>  	Upstream Line Rate	1024 kbps
<CrazyLemon> mhhhmmm!
<CrazyLemon> hd here i come!
<CrazyLemon> or here i am!
<napsy> wohoo
<napsy> :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ti si v kopru?
<napsy> al gorici?
<CrazyLemon> napsy blizu kp
<CrazyLemon> kakšna horica je bela cesta
<napsy> aja
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: same...probably..
<lynxlynxlynx> mnjeh
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mother of bandwidths!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r the mother of all mothers! mary herself!
<slax0r> epic
<CrazyLemon> Omogočanje Jave na računalniku lahko pomeni velik varnostni riziko. Ugotovljeno je bilo, da je bila Java v več kot 90% primerih vzrok za delovanje zlonamernih programov (malware) na osebnih računalnikih.      so why use it arnes..why
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590336/     kakšna ideja kaj ga matra?
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> sam ponavlja te izpise
<CrazyLemon> not ready bla bla
<CrazyLemon> a je mogoče zato ker je usb 3.0 v 2.0 portu?
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je ne.. ni zato ker enako počne na 3.0
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slax0r> faulty key?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ena izmed možnosti.. ampak a ne bi pol v dmesgu izpisalo kakšen error?
<CrazyLemon> tukaj piše pa samo not ready not present
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa ključ dela.. oziroma je delal ker ni to prvič da ga uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm ga pa prisilil da je  Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<CrazyLemon> FAT-fs (sdb): unable to read boot sector
<slax0r> moj stari racunalnik je tut nekoc delal ;)
<CrazyLemon> ampak ta ključek ni star.. uporabil sem ga max. 4x :)
<slax0r> kitajska roba :P
<CrazyLemon> vse je kitajska roba..but thats beside the point
<napsy> 7
<napsy> http://www.itv.com/news/2015-03-02/incredible-image-shows-weasel-flying-on-woodpeckers-back/
<Seniorita> Woodpecker shown flying with weasel on its back in amateur photographer's amazing image - ITV News
<Seniorita> »Video report by ITV News Correspondent Neil Connery.«
<CrazyLemon> Downstream Line Rate	10043 kbps	
<CrazyLemon> its insane!
<napsy> 8kje to gledas?
<CrazyLemon> by 8 do you mean me?
<napsy> jo :)
<CrazyLemon> i'm flattered
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<napsy> 90/10 mbit/s mam js :)
<CrazyLemon> na modemu gledam s katero hitrostjo se sinhronizira
<napsy> aja
<idioterna> http://xkcd.com/1498/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Terry Pratchett
<CrazyLemon> slax0r garancija je 10let.. tko da i'm good :D
<idioterna> https://www.change.org/p/death-bring-back-terry-pratchett
<Seniorita> Petition · Death: Bring back Terry Pratchett · Change.org
<Seniorita> »Because Terry Pratchett said this: "There are times in life when people must know when not to let go. Balloons are designed to teach small children this."«
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/parking.jpg
<napsy> huda :D
<idioterna> ja, sploh k je narobe vejica
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kva je lepo zunaj :) bil dons ze na dveh sprehodih hehe
<napsy> idioterna: dies it matter? :D
<Sky[x]> se lavfat popoldne :)
<napsy> does*
<idioterna> jsm pa z mackom spal na kavcu pod odprtimi stresnimi okni cel dopoldne
<napsy> js pa ze pol dneva pred compom :/
<Sky[x]> tud lepo :)
<Sky[x]> je ze za kratke rokave sam pazt mors da te ne prepiha
<idioterna> ja na biciklu ni tko da
<Sky[x]> to je pa res, za hodt al pa lavfat je edin :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: si porihtal?
<Sky[x]> kdo ze kupoval na leanpub?
<Sky[x]> gledma kje izberes sploh a hoces pdf/fizicno
<CrazyLemon> slax0r koga? ključek? v garanciji je..tko da moram it zamenjat/uveljavljat garancijo :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sm ti reku...faulty
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja.. js sm pa reku ena izmed možnosti :D
<slax0r> true
<CrazyLemon> potem pa ko mi je windows začel odpirat taužnt okn za formatiranje ključka sm potrdil tvoje mnenje :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/drugo/iz-sto-let-starega-madeza-sperme-pridobili-dnk-fasisticnega-pesnika/360458
<Seniorita> Iz sto let starega madeža sperme pridobili DNK pesnika in fašističnega ideologa :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Italijanski forenziki so iz madeža sperme Gabrieleja D’Annunzia iz leta 1916 izdelali genetski podpis tega ekscentričnega desničarskega voditelja iz 19. stoletja.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @13.03.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% jugovzhodnik 2.3 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:20:41, Kulminacija: 11:12:48, Sončni zahod: 17:04:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 44min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> idioterna: Walpole conducted a succession of intense but discreet relationships with other men, and eventually settled down with a married policeman in the Lake District. Hugh Walpole (1884–1941)
<idioterna> is this important?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCp_5-CsYuM
<Seniorita> Stephen Fry: Out There [1/2] - YouTube
<idioterna> miha should watch this.
<yang> He wasn't married and didn't have kids
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> js tut nism married
<idioterna> i have kids, but i also have a dog.
<CrazyLemon> but policeman was married
<idioterna> condolences to him
<idioterna> o
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7t6o0d5s_Q
<Seniorita> Buddha Bar The Best of Buddha Bar from 1999 to 2015 Downtempo Vocal Chill Out Lounge Tracks 3 HOURS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the mix of best Buddha Bar Chill Out & Lounge Tracks from 1999 to 2015. Downtempo deep vocal tracks carefully selected for this compilation. Remember...«
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<sasa84> juhuuu
 * sasa84 pomaga nsa
<sasa84> pomaha!!!
<idioterna> pomagas, a?
<yang> sasa84: Na vprašanje, ali mu je všeč papeževanje, pa je Frančišek dejal, da mu ni preveč všeč, saj ne mara potovati in ima raje domače udobje. Vztraja pa, da se ne počuti osamljenega, a se mu včasih toži po anonimnosti, ki jo je užival kot duhovnik. Kar si resnično želi, je, da bi kak dan šel iz Vatikana, ne da bi ga prepoznali, in si privoščil pico, je dejal.
<yang> jst grem lahko kadarkoli na anonymous pico, hvala bogu !
<zdobersek> monster.
 * CrazyLemon pomaga sasa84 
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B_biMpdXAAEek7W.png:large
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4N_W85YgSQ
<Seniorita> WOODKID ft. LYKKE LI "Never Let You Down" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Insurgent" Original Soundtrack out on March 17th PRE ORDER on iTunes http://smarturl.it/InsurgentMusic ** FOLLOW WOODKID ** facebook -- https://www.facebook...«
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Bleachers - Rollercoaster.
<zdobersek> COCA COLA ROLLA COSTA
<yang> idioterna: https://flightaware.com/live/flight/N829BM/history/20150312/2241Z/KISM/KISM
<Seniorita> N829BM ✈ 12-Mar-2015 ✈ KISM - KISM ✈ FlightAware
<Seniorita> »N829BM Flight Tracker (en route flights, arrivals, departures, history) with live maps and aircraft photos«
<idioterna> i already have a penis.
<zdobersek> as ga z modelom izrisu
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> zrastu mi je k ksna goba
<zdobersek> fungy
<CrazyLemon> hm.. čudne zavoje delal tale pilot
<yang> killercoke.org
<yang> p.....mu.... http://jp.si/EBAY-201503.jpg
<idioterna> dobr so te
<yang> sej me niso
<yang> sam gledam kako se ceno podvoji v zadnji uri avkcije
<yang> prodajalec samga sebe bida
<yang> mislim da se da trigger narest da te ne morjo bidat uni z 0 feedbacka
<yang> ce prodajas
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu at Mobile World Congress (Video)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/r_N29HiKKBM/ubuntu-at-mobile-world-congress-video
<sasa84> anny__: živeli
<anny__> hi
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oi sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si Å¡la na tanov paket? top trio a?
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 novi paketi so pri siolu :)
<CrazyLemon> dobiš 10/1 za 1€ manj kot je bil prej top trio :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da moraš plačat 20€ za prestop na cenejši paket.. ampak to ni panike če imaš točke zvestobe :D
<sasa84> jst mam zdej siol+mobitel kr skup na računu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ni važno :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/paketi/vsi-paketi/paketi-toptrio/spoznajte-toptrio
<Seniorita> Spoznajte TopTrio - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Paketi TopTrio združujejo najboljšo ponudbo interneta, televizije in telefonije v ponudbi z vrsto dodatnih ugodnosti.«
<sasa84> Naročnina - TopTrio Mini HBO
<sasa84> Naročnina - TopTrio Plus
<sasa84> Naročnina - SiOL TV za TopTrio Mega HD
<sasa84> Naročnina - Programska opcija HBO
<sasa84> Naročnina - Programska shema Mega HD
<sasa84> tole mam na računu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 o madona :D
<sasa84> aja... niso povsod isti datumi...vem d sm neki kenslala... hbo pa te fore, k itak noben ne gleda
<sasa84> mislm d mamo mega shemo... :P to je vse kr vem :P
<sasa84> pa neomejeni C :D
<CrazyLemon> kakšno hitrost pa imaš zdaj da imaš mega hd ? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no poglej si pol spodaj v tabeli kaj je vse vključeno pa za kakšno ceno
<sasa84> 15 kao
<CrazyLemon> ker dobiš pol še neki popusta pri računu za mobitel
<sasa84> jst mam kao 6€ pr mobitelu pa 6€ pr siolu
<sasa84> sicer pa nevem kakšne hitrosti za net... itak mi nč ne nucajo
<CrazyLemon> kako ti nič ne nucajo? kako pa downloadaš pr0n pol če ti nič ne nucajo.. c c c
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> LTE CrazyLemon, LTE!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IaYJZ2Usdk
<Seniorita> Time Couch - VR Demo by StressLevelZero - YouTube
<Seniorita> »360 Effect is only enabled on Chrome and Android at this time! Time Couch is an in-engine VR experience made by us, StressLevelZero, as a test. All alleyways...«
<CrazyLemon> 360° view on youtube
<sasa84> ja...zdej mam kao 15 prenosa, pa je tko mejbi okol 10, ne vem, če je blo kdaj že 12 glede na speedtest
<sasa84> a to kej nuca k motoviliš z dns?
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<sasa84> 12mb je kr tko no... sej so mi rekl, d do 15 nau mogl prit
<sasa84> CrazyLemon:  12,04 Mbps je neki druzga kt 12,4 MB a ne?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja
<CrazyLemon> 0.36 razlike.. to bi lahk že sama ugotovila :p
<sasa84> ups... ne ne, ista cifra :)
<CrazyLemon> aja.. 12,4MB ?
<CrazyLemon> torej MB vs Mbps ?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> k siol ma MB
<CrazyLemon> 12,4MB je cca. 96 Mbps
<CrazyLemon> (alot)
<yang> sasa84: tezko bos imela 100 Mbit na DSL
<yang> 12/8
<yang> tok je tvoj speed
<sasa84> 12/1
<sasa84> tm nrkjr
<yang> hocem rect delit moras z 8
<pitastrudl> ubuntu ma napade
<pitastrudl> u skypu
<pitastrudl> sec
<yang> ja 1 mbit je kar nekje realna hitrost za xDSL
<yang> vprasaj za SH-DSL to gre simetricno 5Mbit po parici
<yang> sasa84: pri T-2 imajo, lahko tudi T-2 narocis
<sasa84> ma veš kaj yang... sej veš kje žvim :P
<CrazyLemon> ne naročat t-2
<yang> saj pridejo in ti povejo kaksno hitrost lahko dosezes
<CrazyLemon> tudi sh-dsl ne naročat
<yang> izmerijo
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, kok maš ti speed? ti maš amis a ne?
<CrazyLemon> ker yang dobi % od vsakega naročila
<sasa84> lol
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 od danes 10/1
<pitastrudl> skype na ubuntuju mi na random inputa "r" medtem ko tipkam lol
<pitastrudl> drugje dela normalno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: yang je ratu fuuul desen zadne cajte :\
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nič ni random
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ratal? :p
<pitastrudl> dobr ni random ampak zgleda nekak takole
<yang> ja sasa84 tole klikni http://t2.net/narocila?=yang
<pitastrudl>  PrC JrAZ rBI CrASTrAL MrEDTrM KrO NrE IGrRAMr
<yang> hecam se
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dej tipko R vn.. pa ne bo teh težav :D
<sasa84> pitastrudl: it's a sign!!!
<yang> vsi pejte na SH-DSL
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> yang: agitiraš kt za referendum :P
<pitastrudl> lol
<anny__> saj bo....referendum
<yang> sasa84: no pac, druge tehnologije pr DSL razen SH-DSL ne omogocajo simetricnih hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> yang a ti imaš shdsl ?
<yang> ne nimam
<yang> ker je polovico drazji
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol prodajaš bučke ffs :D
<CrazyLemon> 10/10 na amisu je 96€!
<yang> ja prebral sem na WP niso bucke
<CrazyLemon> na t-2 pa 80
<CrazyLemon> to so bučke!
<yang> ti imas verjetno ADSL ali VDSL
<yang> SH-DSL pa je superior tehnolgija
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bluzi no
<CrazyLemon> zato ker si prebral na WP ne pomeni da je 'superior tehnolgija'
<yang> jah poklici prodajnika na T-2
<yang> ti bo on razlozil
 * anny__ zzzz....
<yang> SH-DSL ti pridejo umerit
<yang> ADSL pa sam priklopis
<yang> vprasaj kaksnega tehnika o razliki ##networking
 * CrazyLemon zzz-ja z anny__ 
<yang> ja prov, potem pa imej 1/10 hehe
<yang> tvoj problem
<CrazyLemon> 10/1
<yang> a 10/1 je bolje kot 1/10 ?
<yang> nisem vedel
<CrazyLemon> seveda je.. kaj mi pomaga upload ?
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi preživel tudi z 0.5
 * anny__ skoči Krejziju v naročje
<CrazyLemon> ne bi pa preživel z 0.5 dl-a
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: streamaš se :)
<yang> se cybersexat ne mores preko kamere zdej
<yang> ne vs kaj zamujas
<sasa84> ...
 * sasa84 skoči k anny__ z dekco
<anny__> sasa84, prinesi Å¡e popcorn
<sasa84> yang: jst pa CrazyLemon sva sajbrseksala že pr dial-up!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny maan.. že to da imam okno blizu in gledam odsev mi gre na jetra.. kaj šele da bi se streamal :D
<sasa84> kjer je volja, je moč!
<yang> dz0ny: midva uzivava prednosti ki jih FTTH prinasa
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne pa nisva :D
<yang> sasa84: kokrat na minuto se ti je osvezil, se ko mu je prslo nisi vidla
<CrazyLemon> ko sem mel dial-up sem bil na ircnetu
<CrazyLemon> pa samo na angleških kanalih :D
<CrazyLemon> se pa spomnim ko sm downloadal svoje prve mp3je
<CrazyLemon> em..sposojal*
<sasa84> oh...15min za 1 komad
<CrazyLemon> 15min??
<CrazyLemon> meni se je zdelo da je bilo kar nekaj ur :D
<sasa84> a ni blo v 15minutah dol?
<CrazyLemon> ne pri meni :D
<sasa84> sej so bli komadi okol 3mb :)
<CrazyLemon> js vem da sm čakal kakšno uro dve :D
 * anny__ pade s stooollla
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dial_up_modem_noises.ogg
<Seniorita> File:Dial up modem noises.ogg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> haha..pa tole
<CrazyLemon> nikoli ne bom pozabu tega zvoka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj so vse danes otroci zamudili :/
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti si zamudil
<yang> 300 pa 2400 baudne modeme
<yang> pa BBS-e
<yang> 2400 bauden modem je bil kot danes gigabiten link
<yang>  /ctcp ping CrazyLemon +++ATZ
<yang> bi te odloodalo z irca vcasih
<upd> zakaj
<yang> ker je bla to komanda za hangat modem
<yang> in ce si nekoga pingal na ircu
<yang> s to komando
<yang> je resetiralo njegov modem
<yang> pac irc klienti so bli bolj primitivni takrat
<upd> ne vrjamem :)
<upd> http://everything2.com/title/%252B%252B%252BATH0 pa res
<Seniorita> +++ATH0 - Everything2.com
<Seniorita> »The modem control code for "disconnect" or "hang up". Some modems are foolish enough to interpret this as the software actually tell...«
<yang> https://w2.eff.org/Net_culture/Hackers/hacking.faq
<yang> :)
<upd> nisem dovolj star heh
<upd> ko sem začel ircat je bil sam nek bug v mircu k si ga lahko dol vrgu prek ctcp
<upd> nekaj takega
<upd> pa ircnet je dobil +R recovery mode, tak da tud pucanje kanala je Å¡lo v pozabo
<upd> začetki interneta so bili veliko bolj zabavni kot pa sedaj
<yang> upd: zanimovo je pod 22.
<yang> pise da port 22 ni assigned
<yang> zgleda se niso poznali ssh protokola
<yang> 1994
<yang> oh
<yang> ce si iz casov ko je Ircnet dobil +R si zamudil najboljse case IRCneta
<yang> pred tem se je precej dogajalo in nagajalo
<upd> heh jap :)
<yang> upd: v bistvu je bilo zabave konec kmalu po tistem, ko je Krome postal IRCop :)
<yang> do takrat pa je blo kar zabavno
<upd> ja pol so njemu stokal, če je šlo kaj narobe
<yang> ja
<upd> enkrat sem ga nahecal da mi je dal k-line
<yang> in on je vedno izrabil privilegije
<upd> jup
<upd> en me je Å¡e nahecal da sem dal 500 tolarjev za bnc
<yang> saj ves kaj v starem zargonu pomeni IRC ?
<upd> hm ne
<yang> I Repeat Class
<upd> haha :) true
<upd> eni so skoz gor visel ja
<yang> ja zanimivo je, da se ni sel v pozabo pri vseh novih tehnologijah FB/twitter...
<yang> oz. ce gledas freenode se stevilo uporabnikov samo povecuje skozi leta
<upd> tako je za geeke je irc za ostale pa ostalo
<yang> glede na to, da prakticno ze 10 let uporabljam enak irc klient, se ni dosti spremenilo tu
<upd> kerga leta si pa prvič šel na irc
<yang> v drugi polovici 90ih
<upd> ql :)
<yang> ja takrat je bil samo ircnet
<yang> pa kasneje efnet
<yang> na #slovenia smo viseli
<yang> ka nali so bili v domeni raznih IRC skupin
<yang> ki se se dajale za prevzem
<upd> da
<yang> pa tisti, k smo zurat hodili smo bli na #rave.si :)
<yang> svojcas je bil kar popularen kanal, dokler se niso zacele skupine vanga vmesavati
<yang> anny__ zaspanka
<yang> se ne spis ?
<upd> jaz sem imel lesbians chan ene pol leta
<yang> jaz se sploh ne spomnim imen drugih kanalov vec
<yang> a je bil en #funfactory se mi zdi k je bil popularen
<yang> al nekaj podobnega je blo
<yang> ker so bili dolgo zaprti, ljudje niso vec prihajali gor
<anny__> yang, zakaj pa spat?
<yang> anny__: prej se ti je zehalo :)
<yang> sem mislil, da ze spis
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> idioterna: evo kaj se dogaja ljudem v poznih nocnih urah http://www.reddit.com/r/AskDocs/comments/2yyebm/experiencing_bowel_issues_likely_associated_with/
<Seniorita> Experiencing bowel issues, likely associated with anal toy incident a week ago : AskDocs
<Seniorita> »This was about a week ago. At first the stool consisted of a lot of mucus and bright red blood, surely from tearing. There is still occasionally...«
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> nej navodila preberejo drugic
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/13/android-5-1-google-vpn/
<Seniorita> The latest version of Android could keep your data safe on public WiFi
<Seniorita> »Android 5.1 has been available to Nexus devices for a little while now, and it looks like one of its neatest features - sorry HD Voice and Device Protect«
<CrazyLemon> tole je awesome
<yang> dvomim, ce je android pol ziher ni safe data
<CrazyLemon> oh god..raje grem spat kot pa da to spet poslušam
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> lepe sanje
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-14
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @14.03.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% severovzhodnik 0.6 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:46, Kulminacija: 11:12:31, Sončni zahod: 17:06:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 47min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> jahuuuu
<sasa84> ooooo CrazyLemon *bellyflop*
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: padla :'( popihej kolenčka :(
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> če nisi sposobna narest bellyflopa why did you even try ?!?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84_> :\
<sasa84_> :o
<sasa84_> packonko CrazyLemon
<idioterna> o
<anny__> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vitavonni.de/blog/201503/2015031201-the-sad-state-of-sysadmin-in-the-age-of-containers.html
<Seniorita> The sad state of sysadmin in the age of containers
<anny__> novi sysadmini so playstation generacija, ne hardcore mački
<idioterna> ma kva pa vem
<idioterna> zdej mam enga k bi loh reku da je "nov"
<idioterna> pa se mi zdi da je kr mahnjen na tradicijo
<idioterna> mogoce mal prevec
<anny__> ne sodi gozda po enem drevesu
<idioterna> ja sej ni gozda
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> premal jih je
<anny__> to itak
<idioterna> danes je webcamp
<CrazyLemon> res je.. in zakaj nisi na webcampu?? :)
<idioterna> i'm not a web kind of guy
<idioterna> http://m.bbc.com/news/blogs-ouch-30948179
<Seniorita> 'Bullies called me the world's ugliest woman online' - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A woman who can't gain weight due to a rare syndrome was called the "world's ugliest woman" in a video online.«
<idioterna> se kr zajeban story
<yang> dz0ny: si tam ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni tam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je na friju
<sasa84> ooo, naš dz0ny <3
<yang> Koliko vas uporablja ubuntu z slovenskimi meniji/prevodi ?
 * sasa84 dvigne roko
<idioterna> noben
<idioterna> vsi _s_ slovenskimi
<yang> joj idioterna naslednjic ti bom dal tekst za lektorirati :)
<idioterna> ok
<sasa84> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfJYbsMdA1w
<Seniorita> To je bil ta dan ljubezni - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ljubljana, 3.3.2015 Help us caption & translate this video! http://amara.org/v/GOLJ/«
<sasa84> aja, tole je link za yang:P
<idioterna> a za prevod
<idioterna> mislm, vi bi radi dobr prevod?
<lynxlynxlynx> Ask someone to vomit.
<lynxlynxlynx> peta možnost na wikihow za how to induce vomiting
<idioterna> vampi so kr uredu za to
<yang> sasa84: ja, nazadnjaska religija z slabo razlago, obstajajo boljse ki priznavajo istospolnost z boljsimi razlagami
<sasa84> 2 še clo z našga faxa
<yang> sasa84: v bistvu imas 6 spolov nekako ane, hetero, homo, in bisex v obeh tipih ljudi
<sasa84> to je usmerjenost...ne spoli
<yang> zdej kok je nenaravno biti homo , pac ljudje se taki rodijo, zato je to neumno razpravljati in vleci na vidik svetega pisma
<yang> pac 6 usmerjenosti, dva spola
<yang> ker pa biblija ne priznava druge razlage, pa se verniki slepo drzijo te razlage
<yang> oz cerkve ne priznava druge razlage, kot je v bibliji no, kaj pisem
 * sasa84 se vzdrži razlage :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kok kej vreme na morju? :P
<sasa84> a mate že temno? :P
<idioterna> majo
<idioterna> sasa84: ok zdej sm video pogledu
<idioterna> kr huda nuna
<sasa84> a pol se CrazyLemon zdej skriva, k misl d krvavo stegno po luki straši? :D
<idioterna> pa zadi za njo nice lingerie billboard
<sasa84> najbolš je una, k govori kok je ena moža "odpustila" in se poročila z bejbo :D
<yang> sasa84: ne vem zakaj bi ljudi diskriminirani na podlagi cesarkoli, sploh pa spolne usmerjenosti, saj homoseksualci niso od vcera, se pred kristusom so bili
<sasa84> joj yang... kristus je od vekomaj (uči krščanstvo) :D
<yang> kristus se je materializiral okoli leta -5
<idioterna> fajn ja
<idioterna> yang: to pa ni res
<sasa84> prvo je bil kristus, pol je bil velik pok...pol enkrat pa geji in lezbijke :P
<idioterna> no sam
<idioterna> kaj je blo pa pred kristusom?
<yang> oz rojen je bil od 7-2 pred svojim rojstvom
<sasa84> yang: rojen nej bi bil med 7-4... nekok se najbl strinjajo, da je bil "kristus rojen leta 4 pred kristusom" :D
<yang> pogej na WP
<yang> ja
<yang> imas prav sasa84
<yang> zato so napisali med -7 do -2
<idioterna> kr mrzlo.
<sasa84> in po vsej verjetnosti se ni rodil 25. decembra :P
<idioterna> -7 do -2 mislm
<sasa84> ni kozorog :D
<yang> sasa84: druge regligije priznavajo kristusa, ampak ne ravno kot odresenika, samo kot preroka
<idioterna> a, sasa84
<idioterna> zdej vidm
<yang> tudi v koranu je omenjen
<idioterna> to ni homofobija, to je antisemitizem!
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wR9rIc7jQw
<Seniorita> Ernie Kovacs - Monty Python's "Life of Brian" / Nativity Scene - YouTube
<Seniorita> »[From "Kovacs Corner" on YouTube.com] - Although it has been rightfully suggested that Ernie Kovacs influenced many comics and comedy teams, I think it is do...«
<yang> ja life of brian uvod je kr ok
<yang> tole je tut ok za laike https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus#/media/File:Shield-Trinity-Scutum-Fidei-English.svg
<Seniorita> Jesus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> vsec mi je kolk si date dela s to pravlco :)
<sasa84> yang: men je tale uvodna scena tok zakon, k 3 kralji hlev sfalijo :D
<sasa84> ko sem prvič gledala ta film... pa sem misnla, da me bo pobral :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-7moc6I9Jg
<Seniorita> Siempre mira el lado brillante de la vida (La vida de Brian - Monty Python) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Escena final de la película "La vida de Brian" ("Life of Brian", 1979). La canción se titula "Always look on the bright side of life". Subtitulada al español.«
<idioterna> https://www.change.org/p/death-bring-back-terry-pratchett
<Seniorita> Petition · Death: Bring back Terry Pratchett · Change.org
<Seniorita> »Because Terry Pratchett said this: "There are times in life when people must know when not to let go. Balloons are designed to teach small children this."«
<idioterna> kr velik podpisov ze
<sasa84> idioterna: pa pilat je dober, k ma govorno napako :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> uiuis buian
<idioterna> uh, er, sir, we do have a brian.
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfJYbsMdA1w#t=8m22s
<Seniorita> To je bil ta dan ljubezni - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ljubljana, 3.3.2015 Help us caption & translate this video! http://amara.org/v/GOLJ/«
<yang> Zakaj ne bi zenu imu ane
<idioterna> jsm pa lih par dni nazaj pogledu un fryjov docu od homofobije
<idioterna> pa je ena ful lustna rusinja not
<idioterna> k so jo surovo pretepl
<idioterna> polcija pa niti raziskvala ni
<yang> jaz bi posvojil kaksno lustno ukrainko
<idioterna> verjamem ja
<yang> sej so solane pa pametne
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam hocjo tut solane pa pametne tipe :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pa kšne soldke yang
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPxV_V0TzBA#t=28m40
<idioterna> tal
<idioterna> e
<Seniorita> Stephen Fry: Out There [2/2] - YouTube
<yang> me prav zanima ce je una plesalka Bichkova ze dobila drzavljanstvo
<yang> pred leti so ji iskali zenina
<idioterna> je ful nice
<idioterna> ful bi jim zrihtu azil
<idioterna> sam k hocjo tam ostat
<idioterna> pa jih cist razumem
<yang> dans so rekli po radiu, da so v furlaniji nastanili 2000 prebeznikov, lahko gres pomagat kot prostovoljec idioterna
<sasa84> yang: sej so spletne strani, kjer lohk najdeš kakšno rusinjo al pa ukrajinko ;)
<idioterna> k bom tok bogat k gates bom financiru specjalne enote k bojo pobijal nacije
<idioterna> yang: sej pomagam
<yang> sasa84: ni jim za verjet spletnim stranem
<sasa84> sam zdej morš bit mal pozoren glede na to, kakšno mnenje maš o republiki donetsk :P
<yang> to je sam idioterna mel sreco, da se mu je ena razkrila na IRCu, pa se to takrat ko skor ni blo nobenih zensk gor
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> js sm mel sreco da nism asshole
<yang> verjetno si izstopal od preostalih ircarjev
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> sej so se ostali tut parckal
<idioterna> sam pac niso dolg zdrzal
<idioterna> dunno why
<idioterna> mogoce se jim je prevec mudil
<yang> no sej ene par punc je blo na #slovenia se spomnem
<yang> ti si mel privilegije, k si bil admin na #poljanah hehe
<idioterna> nah
<yang> pol si jim pa +v dajal
<idioterna> nikol nism zlorablu tega
<idioterna> tut to ni res
<yang> :)
<sasa84> yang: sam na ircu ne vem, če boš kej dost punc najdu... kle sem sam jst pa anny občasno pride, sam anny je že oddana se mi zdi
<sasa84> Seniorita je pa Å¡e frej se mi zdi :D
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: School Of Seven Bells - Lafaye.
<idioterna> anny prav da se da z njo vse zment
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul je..danes je mal pihalo ampak lih prav da sem naredil prvih nekaj kilometrov v novi sezoni :)
<CrazyLemon> jutri bo lepše :)
<sasa84> ooo, najs :)
<sasa84> priden CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutri spet \o/
<sasa84> dj nam slikco svojga bicikla :D
 * CrazyLemon potrebuje drugo kolo... cestno
<sasa84> :o
<yang> sasa84: ne skrbi ne iscem zmenkov na ircu :)
<idioterna> o CrazyLemon
<idioterna> a bos konvertit ratu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zgleda da bom :)
<yang> fajn je da sta z anny tukaj, da ni samo moska debata
<idioterna> zal sm lih vse specjalke prodal
<idioterna> ma sej tut kadar sta tle je moska
<idioterna> sam mal bl smotana
<yang> CrazyLemon: mam enga rogovega oldtimerja zate
<yang> lahk ga zrihtas malo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ni panike.. jih je veliko na bolhi! pa ti si se mi  zdi da večji kot js in verjetno voziš 61
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> 60+
<idioterna> mam sicer en 56
<CrazyLemon> to je pa premajhno zame :)
<idioterna> ja js ga vozm
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. vsaj "uradno"
<idioterna> sej ves un k ma zic tok visok
<CrazyLemon> čaki ampak colnago pa je 60+ ane?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunny-javor-autumn-spots.jpg
<idioterna> colnago je 58, sam je vecji od tega colnagota k ga mam zdej k je 60
<idioterna> mislm un ta rmen
<CrazyLemon> u madona.. kozolc :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/extremely-dirty.jpg
<idioterna> ma fajn je za po mestu tak
<idioterna> k ga das na ramo pa je cist mejhn frame
<yang> idioterna: a tvoj gopro lahko slika samo v 720p
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> v 4K loh
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91DSNL1BEeY
<yang> zakaj pol ne delas fotk v visoki locjivosti
<Seniorita> Rowan Atkinson Live - The devil Toby welcomes you to hell - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In this funny sketch, Rowan plays the devil, also known as 'Toby', he welcomes new people to hell! Selected Highlights from Rowan's stand up tours during the...«
<idioterna> a ti misls da z gopro fotke delam al kaj
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/gasilci-v-siski.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg
<idioterna> to je s telefonom
<idioterna> to je pa 5d mk2
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/zadnja-ljubljana-z-javora-2014.jpg
<idioterna> telefonu prehitr stroma zmanka v takem mrazu
<yang> sasa84: hehe Rowan
<idioterna> a rabs high resolution slikce
<yang> ne
<yang> jst slikam vse v max. resoluciji in kasneje zmanjsujem pri objavah
<yang> na aparatu raw+jpg
<sasa84> idioterna: a bicikl si s fonom slikal?
<yang> ceprav za raw dobit ven fotko mors met ta software ki je prov za aparat narjen, ker baje so neki specialni driverji
<yang> tist ko sem iz rawa delal fotke na linuxu ni prislo najbolje
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/03/je_bil_tesla_musliman.aspx
<Seniorita> Je bil Tesla musliman? | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Hrvati in Srbi se že desetletja prerekajo, čigav je Nikola Tesla.«
<yang> Dans Bajaga koncertira v Cvetlicarni
<CrazyLemon> lol.. folk ima preveč časa
<idioterna> sasa84: ja
<idioterna> yang: na linuxu mas ful dobre programe za raw
<idioterna> js aftershot pro uporablam
<yang> ja verjetno je non-free ?
<yang> pac tej k so free imajo bolj zanic driverje
<anny_> jou
<anny_> spe rabim eno brco...
<anny_> *spet
 * CrazyLemon nežno brcne anny_ 
<anny_> močneje!
<anny_> aha...magična beseda...plosim!
<CrazyLemon> ne :(
<anny_> ok
<anny_> že kdo slišal za to doktrino?
<anny_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributism
<Seniorita> Distributism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zihr :D
<anny_> dvomim...no v glavnem tja me je pripeljalo raziskovanje hacktivizma
<anny_> mislim, divje
 * CrazyLemon brcne anny_ 
<anny_> leva in desna skupaj...kot par čevljev
<anny_> Krejzi, prva je zalegla...že delam, kar bi morala
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyBvVvvpzq8
<Seniorita> Fifty Shades of Grey - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> tale goldar :)
<CrazyLemon> tale anna je pa veliko bl hot kot "taprava" anna
<anny_> nafaka
<anny_> morali bi ga posatiti za PS
<anny_> PS3
<anny_> z joystickom
<CrazyLemon> ps3? a smo v 20 stoletju?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny_> while (true){I love you}
<CrazyLemon> pozabila si return false :p
<anny_> damn
<anny_> učim se
<anny_> CrazyLemon, si Å¡el gledat 50 odtenkov sive ali si spet kradel z neta?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nisem in me niti ne mika :)
<anny_> nisi kaj?
<anny_> gledal ali kradel? :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ both
<CrazyLemon> .imdb secretary
<jabuk> Secretary (2002) 104 min Comedy Drama Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.1/10 (61,144 glasov) MT: 63/100
<jabuk> A young woman, recently released from a mental hospital, gets a job as a secretary to a demanding lawyer, where their employer-employee relationship turns into a sexual, sadomasochistic one.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0274812/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<anny_> huh
<anny_> to pa mislim, da poznam
<CrazyLemon> tole se spomnim ko sem gledal
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e danes :D
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da je 50 shades of grey tko dober :)
<anny_> a bom Å¡e enkrat ukradla
<CrazyLemon> ne no
<CrazyLemon> sposodi si raje
<anny_> kje?
<CrazyLemon> na pašnikih!
<CrazyLemon> kjer rož'ce cveto!
<sasa84> anny_: a pr nas nimate vhs videoteke????
 * anny_ pokaže jezik
<sasa84> vas*
<sasa84> jaz grem zmeri v videoteko po filme :P
<sasa84> a kingsman je že na vhs CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> vidiš! tko se to počne!
<anny_> em...bila je ena v stari ljubljani pri cerkvi sv jakoba
<CrazyLemon> Sorry: There are no results found, based on your search parameters. Please refine your search.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 očitno ne :)
<anny_> pa ne vem, če še obratuje
<anny_> VHS sem podarila
<anny_> nimam več :)
<CrazyLemon> kako si ti dobra duša!
<anny_> CrazyLemon, Christian ne obvlada več od PS3 :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: oh...Å¡koda, pa glih glavo sm spucala pr videorekorderju s fotrovo kolonsko :\
<anny_> pa njegovo zobno krtačko, predvidevam :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa ti.. si gledala 50 shades of grey?
<anny_> če koga zanima nekradenje filmov...bo naslednji teden prišel na račun
<CrazyLemon> moj račun?
<anny_> http://www.sinapsa.org/tm/program
<Seniorita> SiNAPSA | Teden možganov | Teden možganov 2015: Zakulisje pogleda
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: am...nope
<sasa84> a je THAT good?
<sasa84> .imdb 50 shades of grey
<jabuk> Petdeset odtenkov sive (2015) 125 min Drama Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 4.2/10 (116,641 glasov) MT: 46/100
<jabuk> Literature student Anastasia Steele's life changes forever when she meets handsome, yet tormented, billionaire Christian Grey.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2636688921/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2322441/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bi vedel
<sasa84> 4,2 ocena?
<CrazyLemon> S širokimi zenicami drug drugemu strmiva v oči. Vid nama omogoča, da brez besed z obraznih izrazov prebereva, katero čustvo ta trenutek doživlja drugi. Resnično, drug drugemu gledava v dušo.
<CrazyLemon> oooooh <3
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> vid nama omogoča...no shit!
<anny_> orgazem me je zmlinčil kot centrifuga v pralnem stroju
<anny_> no v glavnem...vsak dan bo v kinoteki na sporedu en dober film ali celo dva
<CrazyLemon> Å¡irokimi zenicami (ker sva oba bila pri okulistu).. its destiny girl..
<anny_> mislim, da sta se ga zapohala ali zasnifala
<CrazyLemon> hm.. a niso pol zožene?
<anny_> nope
<anny_> http://io9.com/5966571/why-do-your-pupils-get-larger-when-youre-on-drugs
<Seniorita> Why do your pupils get larger when you're on drugs?
<Seniorita> »Normally, our pupils dilate in response to changing light; as it gets darker, our pupils get larger. But they expand in size for other reasons as well, including when we're sexually aroused and when we're performing complex cognitive tasks. But it's also known that certain medications — including illicit drugs — can cause pupils to get larger.«
<anny_> opiati zožijo zenice
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj bi se šel kemijo, ko ti pa volčja češnja najbrž raste nekje v bližini
<lynxlynxlynx> in ko smo že pri glupih predlogih, še kot nevaren abortiv je uporabna
<pitko> večerr
<anny_> lynx, to je uporaben podatek za redke ženske na tem kanalu :)
<sasa84> haha lynxlynxlynx :D
<lynxlynxlynx> prosim ne
<lynxlynxlynx> visoka smrtnost
<lynxlynxlynx> so pa res uporabljali v oba namena
<sasa84> to majo tud v homeopatiji ane? beladona al kwa že
<lynxlynxlynx> atropin Å¡iri zenice, je pa hudo strupen
<sasa84> kolegica se nek s tem ukvarja
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> atropa beladona
<lynxlynxlynx> v homeopatiji je varno, ker ti dajo samo vodo in nima nič volčjega noter
<lynxlynxlynx> sej najbrž veš kako si razlagajo koncentracije
<anny_> ja, to je prekleto zanimiv Å¡pas!
<pitko> ma kdo ubuntu phone? :)
<anny_> bolj ko homeopatska zdravila redčiš, bolj močna so
<CrazyLemon> o hvala..ker zastrupit bi me hotu lynx.. :/
<lynxlynxlynx> najbolj, ko ni nič več noter in samo računaš na spomin vode
<idioterna> anny_: zato je tok nevarn vodo iz pipe pit
<lynxlynxlynx> ki je seveda pozabila ves ostal drek in scanje
<anny_> na koncu ostaneta samo dve molekuli prvotne raztopine in voda
<lynxlynxlynx> hočejo manj
<sasa84> tile homeopati neke kugelce mešajo :P
<idioterna> anny_: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CACd0vqWAAAa_k-.jpg:large
<idioterna> anny_: to loh mal okol limas
<idioterna> k vem da te majo radi fantje
<sasa84> sam slišala sem od nje za to beladono :)
<idioterna> nc, sibam mal brate strelat
<idioterna> bbl
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: kugelce so pa večinoma cuker, ampak tam pa res komot še kaj zraven dodajo
<anny_> idioterna, like it!
<lynxlynxlynx> voda ni nima spomina dlje od trajanje par vodikovih vezi, tako da nič uporabnega
<anny_> torej laufa vse skupaj na placebo efekt?
<lynxlynxlynx> glupe glupe stvari in grem raje delat nazaj
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx: aa ni tale homeopatij akao mešanje majhnih koncetracij bogsigavedičesa?
<lynxlynxlynx> večinoma placebo, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> poglejta, če sta jih slučajno penn & teller kdaj sesula
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer sta površna, ampak znata vsaj zabavno
<anny_> ali pa še kakšna bolj nora, da obstaja kot višjih sfer, ki nam je ubogim razsvetljenskim potomcem nedostopen
<anny_> grem ajat
<anny_> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: afaik očesna aplikacija ni problematična
<CrazyLemon> afayk!
<lynxlynxlynx> prakse iz prejšnjih stoletij, kaj pa čem
<lynxlynxlynx> na golovcu pač ne raste
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho
 * CrazyLemon pihne saši v drugo odprtino
<sasa84> nos?
<sasa84> usta?
<sasa84> ooo ouuu, 2 more left :\
<CrazyLemon> http://podcrto.si/vdor-v-komunikacijo-policije-razkril-hude-varnostne-ranljivosti-sistema-tetra/
<Seniorita> Vdor v komunikacijo policije razkril hude varnostne ranljivosti sistema Tetra • Pod črto
<Seniorita> »Na slabo varnost sistema TETRA so strokovnjaki policijo opozarjali že pred napadom, a slednja ni ukrepala. Komunikacija vojaške policije pa je več let potekala v nezaščitenem načinu, česar se v vojski najverjetneje sploh niso zavedali.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-15
<yang> .vreme lj
<Gregor3000> ali lahko sploh grafična kartica z 2 GB rama deluje na PC ki ima 2 GB ram?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne? :)
<yang> Gregor3000: ce je kompatibilna z PCI rezami lahko
<Gregor3000> ke rimajo neke recomended ram. 3GB in 4 GB kot sem gledal.
<Gregor3000> sicer so mi svetovali nvidio GT 730 2 GB
<Gregor3000> tudi ugotvaljam če slučajno ne gre več rama noter:  - 2 x DDR2 DIMM slots; - Supports DDR2 667/533 non-ECC, un-buffered memory; - Max. capacity: 2GB <<-- max capacity na slot ali oba slota skupaj?! hmm...
<Gregor3000> sicer pa zdej sem ravno doom usposobil da se mi vsaj en engine poveže normlano z windows. tako da to bo spet za nekaj časa...
<Gregor3000> svet se ne bo sam rešil :-)
<CrazyLemon> max. capacity je combined
<Gregor3000> aha ok potem je zdaj na maximumu
<yang> kaj bos igrice igral oz. zakaj rabis 2GB graficno ?
<Gregor3000> ne oni so mi svetovali glede na to da je enaka cena zanjo kot za tisto z 1 GB
<Gregor3000> čeprav lahko da ima tista z 1 GB 128 bitni  prenos ali kaj je tisto (memorry bandwidth
<idioterna> ne se sekirat
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t638804
<Gregor3000> ok moram v trgovino.
<idioterna> po se eno kartico?
<CrazyLemon> lol :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da mu je dovolj ena :D oziroma to je že druga?? :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Interstellar
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bring back jabuk
<idioterna> sej ti js povem da je srednja zalost, ampak bols k vecina ostale zalosti
<CrazyLemon> pol si bom pa sposodil to srednjo žalost
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: focus je hdrip
<dz0ny> ce hoces margot gledat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny right in korejski subi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> hardcoded!
<dz0ny> u lol apport-gtk has memory leak
<CrazyLemon> report it!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> i did
<tadej> CrazyLemon: ta vikend nebo TG right?
<idioterna> nikol vec
<CrazyLemon> tadej nope
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<sasa84> boš en virtualni raffaelo? morm kšnga vzet, k mi je cukr padu :)
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> js bi rajs fizicnga
<CrazyLemon> meni tud cukr danes padu.. hvala bogu za trafike ki so odprte ob nedeljah \o/
<yang> bogi uni k v trafikah dellajo ob nedeljah
<yang> zato da prideta dva po cokolado
<CrazyLemon> 1
<yang> ne bos verjel kaksen naval je v dezurne trgovine v LJ ob nedeljah in praznikih
<yang> kot da bo konec sveta
<CrazyLemon> in kako veš da ni tak naval na trafiko?
<yang> no vsekakor sux za une ki delajo in niso ob nedeljah frej
<CrazyLemon> definitivno
<CrazyLemon> sux za vse ki niso vikende fraj
<yang> kle v lubljani so ble vcasih 24 urne trgovine dan in noc
<yang> ne vem kaj jih je pokopalo
<yang> da so nehali  z obratovanjem
<CrazyLemon> pokopalo jih je 24/7
<CrazyLemon> delovanje
<yang> ceprav kle na kolodvori je bilo polno ljudi ponoci
<yang> pa itak so bili 30% drazji kot ostali
<yang> se piscance in hamburgerje so pekli
<yang> sicer so bli bolj neokusni ampak, ce si lacen je ok
<CrazyLemon> hamburgerji so bili zakon
<yang> meni so bli zanic
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/577100755427061760?s=03
<Seniorita> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Tesla press conf at 9am on Thurs. About to end range anxiety ... via OTA software update. Affects entire Model S fleet."
<CrazyLemon> matr kako obožujem tega tipa :D ..nisem si mislil da bo kadarkoli to izjavil glede moške osebe ampak tip je totalni car :D
<CrazyLemon> bom*
<yang> aja nameravas Teslo kupit ?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sam čakam loto
<yang> mah
<yang> z bitcoini jo pomoje lahko kupis od teh lastnikov bitstampa
<CrazyLemon> ne bi hotu met tiste tesle
<CrazyLemon> ker je pre-autopilot hw :)
<yang> ne rabis cakat na loto, ni nujno da bos zadel do konca zivljenja tut ce skoz igras, ti kar vlomi v kaksen BTC exchange :)
<yang> al pa idioterno oropaj on ma ziher v predalu USB kljucek z 300 coini to bo glih zadost za rabljeno Teslo
<yang> salo na stran
<yang> mislim, da je problem kar se polnjenja teh akumulatorjev tice, ko si na poti, razen ce ga vedno polnis samo v svoji garazi
<yang> ampak kaj pa ce gres v spanijo
<CrazyLemon> to je problem ja.. ker trenutno ni BREZPLAČNIH superchargerjev v španiji
<CrazyLemon> so pa povsod drugod
<CrazyLemon> (razn portugalske)
<yang> ja mogoce so trije, kaj ti to pomaga ves kako velika je spanija ?
<CrazyLemon> se pač ne boš peljal v španijo! drugače pa.. a veš koliko je električnih polnilnic v sloveniji?
<yang> elektricni avto ni nek velik doprinos, ker zaenkrat se energija ne proizvaja cisto ekolosko, so termoelektrarne in podobno, pac morajo vrec eno lopato vec premoga zato da se ti lahko na elektriko vozis
<yang> jedrsko energijo pa veliko strokovnjakov graja, pa je nekje se najbolj neoporecna
<CrazyLemon> so pa tudi jedrske elektrarne, hidro ter sončne
<CrazyLemon> whats your point?
<yang> moj point je, da je tudi veliko termoelektarn
<CrazyLemon> ja ...
<yang> soncnih je v slvoeniji bolj malo, vetrne so nekako prepovedane zarad 10ih pticev
<CrazyLemon> "prepovedane" niso
<CrazyLemon> ena obratuje.. its a start
<CrazyLemon> druga pa bo kmalu
<yang> nekatere obratujejo, samo dolocenih pa ne smejo zaradi naravovarstvenikov postavit
<yang> v nemciji je polno elektrarn in delajo na tem da bi pocasi ukinili jedrske
<yang> veliko je vetrnih tam
<CrazyLemon> in sončnih ni malo
<yang> vec kot pri nas
<yang> pri elektricnih pa je problem tudi z ekoloskega vidika, kaj narest ko akkumulator odsluzi svoje, do kaksne mere se ga da predelati in ali se to splaca
<CrazyLemon> delajo na tem da bi ukinili jedrske in obdržali termo? :)
<yang> pa tudii tam akumulator veliko prostora v avtu zavzame, verjetno vec kot tank za bencin
<yang> mogoce so hibridni avti boljsa resitev, da se med voznjo polnijo
<CrazyLemon> najboljša rešitev je da ostanemo pri bencinu pa dizlu pa je!
<CrazyLemon> sej je dovolj zaloge za nas.. naslednje generacije naj se pa znajdejo same!
<yang> ja sej lahko dobivas nafto se iz skrilavcev
<idioterna> mhm, pa ful ekolosko je pumpat paro in cel kup kemikalij v tla pod visokim pritiskom
<tadej> ja itak prepucas tla vse te svinjarije od nafte in plinov :D
<tadej> CrazyLemon: kaj TG je res KONC KONC?
<idioterna> umazano vodo pa k sosedu stran zlijes? :)
<idioterna> upajmo da je konc
<CrazyLemon> tadej pojma nimam.. niso zadovoljni pri BBCju sam je pa res da imajo že ves material posnet
<CrazyLemon> tko da dvomim da je konc konc :)
<tadej> sej zemlja popije :)
<tadej> upam da ne :S
<CrazyLemon> js tudi upam da ne.. upam pa da zamenjajo clarksona :D
<tadej> res?
<tadej> kaj pa vem :)
<tadej> on je tg :)
<CrazyLemon> naah.. he's a diva
<tadej> ceprav stiga so zamenjal in to brez težav, bodo tud njega :D
<tadej> ja sam zato ma pa jajca kaj neobicajnega probat pa kaj izsilit
<yang> Morda ve kdo katera letalska druzba ima ugodnejse lete kot Adria iz Kopenhagna v blizino ljubljane ? Zdaj iscem...
<CrazyLemon> tko kot tisto v argentini? :)
<tadej> nam se gre itak samo za dober show
<CrazyLemon> yang glej letališče v Reki
<tadej> lih na tra kiks se bos obesu
<idioterna> nam se gre za trajnostno gospodarjenje
<CrazyLemon> easyjet vozi gor na skandinavijo se mi zdi
<yang> ok
<tadej> kokk fenomenalnih oddaj so nardili v zadnjih 10+ letih?
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> kar se mene tice nobene.
<tadej> malo morje
<tadej> mava različen okus :D
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> js mam kvalitetnga, ti pa slabga :)
<tadej> vrjetno ne gledas tg :)
<idioterna> zakaj bi gledal tako preseravanje?
<idioterna> tega pa res noces podpirat
<idioterna> gre za neke vrste jackass
<CrazyLemon> no.. ne pretiravat :D
<idioterna> ej, postavt hiluxa na streho bloka in podret blok
<tadej> ce nebi blo njih pol mi s slabim okusom nebi meli kaj gledat :)
<idioterna> is nothing but jackass.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj? njihov namen je bil dokazat ali je res hilux tako neuničljiv.. in dokazali so - skoraj da je :)
<idioterna> ma nc niso dokazal
<CrazyLemon> tisti hilux je bil v morski vodi ne vem koliko časa
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> in ker jim ga ni uspelo uničit so se odločili narest show :)
<tadej> idioterna: nisi clovk za take vrste humor
<tadej> zamujas ;D
<idioterna> ce hoces karkol dokazat, potem moras popolnoma enakim pogojem podret prakticno vse vrste motornih vozil
<CrazyLemon> tisti hilux pa je Å¡e danes v njihovem studiu
<tadej> ja pa napisat pisno porocilo o tem
<CrazyLemon> edini avto ki je trajno tam :)
<idioterna> seveda porocilo
<tadej> not that kind of a show...
<tadej> fora je lih v tem
<idioterna> some people think real life is boring
<tadej> fora je tud v tem da so ocene njihovo osebno mnenje o avtu
<tadej> zmeraj je na konc en BUT
<idioterna> well it ain't if you don't make it
<tadej> men je lih zato zanimiv
<yang> LJU-AIRPORT stran je pa kar lepo narejena
<idioterna> BBC ma velik boljse oddaje
<tadej> ker ni se en boring tw show
<idioterna> yang: ce isces lete na straneh od letalisc, pol narobe isces
<idioterna> cheap flights se isce na skyscanner al pa expedia
<yang> http://www.lju-airport.si/images/header_poslovni_salon.jpg tole s sipami pa malo hecno izgleda :)
<yang> ok idioterna
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcrdj68EJJg
<Seniorita> Life Story Episode 1 First Steps - BBC David Attenborough - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Life Story Episode 1 First Steps - BBC Documentary 2014. David Attenborough introduces the series from South Africa, where he watches meerkat pups emerging f...«
<idioterna> temule se lahko samo globoko priklonimo v hvaleznosti
<yang> nic ne leti iz/v kopenhagen razen adrije in austrian airlines iz celovca
<yang> no tistedva linka ko si mi ti dal idioterna najde se vec letos
<yang> ltov
<idioterna> sam verjetno niso direktni
<yang> cisto vsi tam preko so z enim postankom vsaj, adrije sploh ne najde ocitno je nima v bazi
<idioterna> mogoce je sam predraga
<yang> ja
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<yang> Je kaksen Emacs uporabnik med vami ?
<yang> o lej, s temle se da peljat v borovlje, celovec, letalisce celovec https://www.alpeadrialine.com/de/
<Seniorita> Günstig von Klagenfurt nach Ljubljana - AlpeAdriaLine
<sasa84> mhm, je že ful cajta ta linija...pa pocen
<sasa84> mislm "ful"...
<sasa84> mejbi že kšn let
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<CrazyLemon> fuł
<yang> sasa84: a je franc sustar v sorodu z alojzijem ?
<sasa84> nope
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/03/15/google-android-5-1-memory-leak-has-been-fixed-internally-no-timeline-for-release-yet/
<Seniorita> Google: Android 5.1 Memory Leak Has Been Fixed Internally, No Timeline For Release Yet
<Seniorita> »In the Android community, Lollipop 5.0 is known for a lot of things. Unfortunately, among those things is a pretty severe memory leak that has plagued... by Liam Spradlin in Android OS, Google, News«
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> sasa84: povej
<sasa84> idioterna: ?
<idioterna> aja sam "elow" si hotla rect
<idioterna> tko k un
<idioterna> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0K5T0AqVlY
<Seniorita> Worm - Labyrinth - The Jim Henson Company - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe for more Labyrinth! http://bit.ly/1vBdUZC Sarah meets a helpful worm as she moves through the labyrinth to try to get to the castle at its center. ...«
<yang> idioterna: oh idioterna ta film je bil super z bowiejem
<yang> ziher sem ga 20x gledu kkot mulc
<idioterna> mhm js tut
<yang> sem mel posnetga na VHS da je bil ze cist znucan tape
<idioterna> mi tut
<yang> nevem v kateri sinhronizaciji nemski verjetno edin bowie je pel po anglesk
<idioterna> zdej mam dvd, ampak otroc itak gledajo storrentanga
<yang> kot otrok nisem ravno zgodbe razumel, bolj sem efekte gledal
<yang> pa tak secret crush sem mel na Jennifer Connelly haha
<yang> to je bla stara kakih 14 let ko je igrala
<idioterna> jsm bil v eno risano junakinjo zalublen takrat
<anny__> o katerem filmu je govora?
<idioterna> anny__: labyrinth
<anny__> oh
<anny__> d best
<idioterna> sasa mi je "elow" rekla
<idioterna> pa sm ji pejstnu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0K5T0AqVlY
<Seniorita> Worm - Labyrinth - The Jim Henson Company - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe for more Labyrinth! http://bit.ly/1vBdUZC Sarah meets a helpful worm as she moves through the labyrinth to try to get to the castle at its center. ...«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kakšen dober film na vhs?
<sasa84> .imdb american sniper
<jabuk> Ostrostrelec (2014) 132 min Action Biography Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.4/10 (152,691 glasov) MT: 72/100
<jabuk> Navy SEAL sniper Chris Kyle's pinpoint accuracy saves countless lives on the battlefield and turns him into a legend. Back home to his wife and kids after four tours of duty, however, Chris finds that it is the war he can't leave behind.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3484134937/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2179136/
<sasa84> .imdb selma
<jabuk> Selma (2014) 128 min Biography Drama History
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (27,330 glasov) MT: 89/100
<jabuk> A chronicle of Martin Luther King's campaign to secure equal voting rights via an epic march from Selma to Montgomery, Alabama in 1965.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1276686105/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1020072/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 interstellar
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 9.km SZ od SOLČAVE @15/03/2015 22:28:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.49+N,+14.65+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km SZ od SOLČAVE @15/03/2015 22:28:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.49+N,+14.65+E
 * CrazyLemon yawns
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> a ti tut
<idioterna> jsm tut przehou do masine zdele
<CrazyLemon> js bom kmalu odzehal stran od masine
<sasa84_> jaz verjetno tud :)
<sasa84_> gledam kaseto...american sniper
<CrazyLemon> kr glej!
<CrazyLemon> pa sposodi si interstellar :)
<idioterna> kr grozn je american sniper
<sasa84_> ja :\
<sasa84_> Å¡e 1 uro mam
<idioterna> it's pretty much glorifying violence
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny_> ln
<sasa84_> ja...kr mal grozljivo vse skupi
<sasa84_> grem kr pančat...bom drugič pogledala :D
<sasa84_> dragi moji, lepo pančejte
<sasa84_> lahkonočka
<idioterna> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-14
<zdobbie> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2016/03/nezadovoljstvo_v_sds_vec_poslancev_zeli_v_nsi.aspx
<Pepelka> Nezadovoljstvo v SDS: več poslancev želi pod okrilje NSi | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na desnem političnem polu se obetajo veliki premiki. Več poslancev SDS po naših informacijah razmišlja o prestopu v vrste NSi. 'Tega ne morem komentirati,' odgovarja vodja poslancev NSi Matej Tonin.«
<zdobbie> https://media.giphy.com/media/ftXvsSyRzKXXG/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> oh snap https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10153426023477143
<Pepelka> Yann LeCun - Statement from a Slashdot post about the... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Statement from a Slashdot post about the AlphaGo victory: "We know now that we don't need any big new breakthroughs to get to true AI"That is...«
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/TNvlyS4.png
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/qRkjUsq.jpg
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> iowa ftw
<zdobersek> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/4a9ax9/trump_is_blaming_sanders_for_the_violence_at_his/
<Pepelka> Trump is blaming Sanders for the violence at his rally... : Jokes
<Pepelka> »because you can't truly be Hitler until you blame a jew for all your problems.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsjZ2r9Ygzw
<Pepelka> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Encryption (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Strong encryption poses problems for law enforcement, is weakening it worth the risks it presents? It’s…complicated. Connect with Last Week Tonight online......«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.teamupturn.com/reports/2016/what-isps-can-see
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Lightweight Dock `Plank` 0.11.0 Released With Docklets Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HMy_j0ODjls/lightweight-dock-plank-0110-released.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/vrijeme/videos/1018617994863550/
<Pepelka> Vrijeme.net | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Zbog olujnog vjetra, za sav promet zatvoreni su: dionica A1 između čvorova Sveti Rok i Posedarje; državna cesta DC54 Maslenica-Zaton Obrovački i Paški...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLaBFkeHG0A
<Pepelka> World's First Laser Rust Remover - YouTube
<Pepelka> »World's First Laser Rust Remover Now you can easily remove rust from metals using a laser. This method leaves a clean and weldable or paintable surface. (Cre...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dual-Panel File Manager `Double Commander` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/L2Or_Gy5APc/dual-panel-file-manager-double.html
<pitastrudl> folk kr zginja zadnje cajte, zdej pa en otrok Å¡e manjka v ljubljani
<pitastrudl> res se to prepogosto zadnje čase pojavla to, ali se samo meni zdi
<zdobbie> pazi se!
<pitastrudl>  (ง ͠ ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง ᴛᴏ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ, ᴏʀ ɴᴏᴛ ᴛᴏ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ (ง ͠ ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง
<idioterna> pitastrudl: tisk je zacel pisat o tem
<idioterna> statisticno gledano ni nc posebnga
<pitastrudl> aja
<idioterna> pac zdej so taki casi da se dobr prodajajo sokantne novice
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kaj naj pol berem za novice
<pitastrudl> Å¡e sam nevem
<zdobbie> ampak morajo bit nasi otroci
<idioterna> pitastrudl: podcrto.si
<CrazyLemon> nova24.si
<idioterna> sam ne jokat k bos padu z biciklom
<idioterna> this is why.
<pitastrudl> kaj
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: prid rajs osvobajat
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ta stran se mi zdi full tko
<pitastrudl> ne to kar iscem
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja nova24 je cist prfuknen medij
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pridem..sam da naredim playlisto za kolo
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> sej gledam ja
<pitastrudl> Pozor!
<idioterna> na prvi dan k so launchal
<pitastrudl> tko na vsakem drugem članku
<idioterna> so mel pac
<idioterna> death and destruction! doom is upon us! everyone is doomed!
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<idioterna> in na konc spodi
<idioterna> "buče so lahko smrtno nevarne!"
<pitastrudl> ta podcrto.si se mi zdi dost neaktivno
<idioterna> you don't say
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja ta podcrto.si dejansko pisejo samo o receh ki so pomembne za naso druzbo
<idioterna> na podlagi preverljivih podatkov in tko
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a mas kake 1333mhz ddr3 rame mogoče
<idioterna> ni lih entertainment
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne vem če..se mi zdi da mam 1600mhz v računalniku
<pitastrudl> mah, novice so itk tko tko, edino kar me zanima je IT področje, politika pa drugo je meh
<CrazyLemon> a dmidecode izpiše hitrost rama?
<pitastrudl> nebi vedu
<pitastrudl> mam tuki en PC, k ma gor 64bit windowse gor
<pitastrudl> pa 2gb rama
<pitastrudl> pa edino kar laufa je windows update pa javla da nima dovolj placa na ramu :D
<pitastrudl> tko 97mb ma frej
<pitastrudl> hahaha :D
<pitastrudl> pa sem da restore iz tiste hp recovery particije
<pitastrudl> pa je 64bit gor
<CrazyLemon> 	Speed: 1333 MHz
<pitastrudl> svašta
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> očitno so 133mhz
<CrazyLemon> 1333*
<pitastrudl> sej jih ne rabš, lahk maš sam swap
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> rabim..za insurgency
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> :(
<zdobbie> about that ...
<CrazyLemon> alias youtube='youtube-dl -x --audio-format mp3 --audio-quality 0 -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s" $1'
<CrazyLemon> most useful alias ever
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> thanks
<zdobbie> tnx m8
<zdobbie> MVP-like
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Change Ubuntu’s Desktop Font  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/44et0aZDhZM/how-to-change-ubuntu-desktop-font
<CrazyLemon> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/548683405737519609/47BF88494D1081654618BA39E3AB7FBAC35C2B6A/
<CrazyLemon> best in-game screenshot ever
<zdobbie> yours?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie of course
<zdobbie> then no
<CrazyLemon> you know you like it
<CrazyLemon> and you will rate it up on steam
<pitastrudl> js bi tut rateu up
<pitastrudl> ampak nisi dou linka
<pitastrudl> :(
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/StatsmanBruno/status/708941065877737472
<Pepelka> Statsman Bruno auf Twitter: "Everyone thinks Lee Sedol won but did you look at the black pieces pattern??? #AlphaGo #AI #Skynet https://t.co/XXzjN5oSFf"
<matjaz> wow
<matjaz> AlphaGo troll
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/TronScript/comments/4a8x20/tron_v880_20160313_smartctl_disk_code/
<Pepelka> Tron v8.8.0 (2016-03-13) // SMARTCTL disk code improvements; target additional telemetry KB updates; update Flash/Reader to latest; many other fixes for user-reported bugs : TronScript
<Pepelka> »##Background Tron is a script that "fights for the User." Think of it as a "tech-on-a-thumb-drive" that automates the majority of tedious work...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-15
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @15/03/2016 02:48:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.87+E
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2016/03/pogresani_t_s.aspx
<Pepelka> Pogrešanega osemletnika našli živega in zdravega | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Iskanje osemletnika se je hitro in srečno končalo. Iz policije so sporočili, da je bil otrok živ in zdrav.«
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> jutro
<pitastrudl> jureo
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> zdobbie nice
<Matthai> a kddo pozna GREL language? (OpenRefine)
<msev-> hellou
<pitastrudl> bye
<msev-> bye pita pa Å¡e strudl
<pitastrudl> ne pls
<napsy> holy moly
<msev-> lol
<msev-> grumpy much
<pitastrudl> tristo kosmatih!
<msev-> krščenmatiček!!!
<zdobersek> froci
<idioterna> offtopic ste.
<CrazyLemon> /ban *!*@* vsi ste offtopic!
<msev-> oh noes
<msev-> v ubuntu mate-ju bojo client side decoration-i implementani tut, kukr v main branchu :) no sj ni nč presenetljivega :D
<napsy> wooho
<zdobersek> fuckyea
<CrazyLemon> to smo čakali že celo večnost!!
<msev-> lol trolls
<zdobersek> lol urself, you're using mate
<CrazyLemon> we are all mates here no trolls
<msev-> ja sj lih zato k sam js uporabljam :D
<dz0ny> A malware so že odstranil iz mate? :D
<idioterna> ce so, pol morjo sam se spyware pa doesnothingware
<msev-> lol
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnp5NShWyO8
<Pepelka> Trump + Pink Floyd The Wall: "In The Flesh" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Donald Trump mashed up with the song "In The Flesh" from Pink Floyd's "The Wall."«
<msev-> a to je un amazonov Å¡it
<msev-> tistga pomoje ni blo že od začetka
<CrazyLemon> tisto ni spyware.. tisto je sam shortcut do amazonove odlične ponudbe!
<CrazyLemon> </promo>
<msev-> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-W1bING_JI6c/Vuc2Q8jZVJI/AAAAAAAADWI/xPCbkuAtTKcS5M1ozOttTu78rvBiUE9SQ/w1580-h889-no/CSD.png
<msev-> mal barvno je preveč vse skup
<msev-> upam da bo kdo kakšno dobro temo naredu za to
<msev-> da bi dizajn estetika mal bl poenotena
<msev-> bo*
<CrazyLemon> "usable"
<msev-> pa skopiral so unity dizajn tut
<msev-> sam da je bl light-weight
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<msev-> tko da CrazyLemon loh boš switchal
<msev-> k boš mel isto dizajn estetiko
<CrazyLemon> never!
<msev-> samo manj resourceov bo skurl
<matjaz> a mamo kaka priporočila ta dedicated server pri kakem "torrent friendly" providerju?
<matjaz> za*
<msev-> da boš lah bl gnal pol Surgency
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> Insurgency*
<matjaz> metalcamp mogoče?
<dz0ny> matjaz: tracker?
<matjaz> torrentleech večinoma
<dz0ny> ne mislim ti bi rad mel tracker or bil pirat consumer :)'
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<matjaz> aa, 2 ja
<CrazyLemon> verjetno isces seedbox
<CrazyLemon> !g seedbox
<Pepelka> Seedbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seedbox
<dz0ny> 1ghz arm, 256 ram
<matjaz> to mam, pa se mibizteče
<matjaz> iščem dedicated zdaj
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CdilcK6UEAEZDgh.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> nice..nov promet.si
<CrazyLemon> http://www.promet.si/portal/sl/razmere.aspx
<Pepelka> Prometno-informacijski center - Razmere na cestah
<Pepelka> »Prometni informacijski center za državne ceste v Republiki Sloveniji.«
<pitastrudl> nice
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRK0vWZShrA - lol tole pa čist winblows kopirajo v dizajnu
<Pepelka> Manjaro LXQt 16.03 - See What's New - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Manjaro LXQt 16.03 has been released and announced by the developers of the Manjaro community. Shipped with the latest build of the next-generation LXQt desk...«
<msev-> :D
<msev-> no vsaj wallpaper pa panel
<msev-> v temu win10 kopirajo v ostalmu pa win98 hahahaha
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> kaj je :(){ :|: & };:  in če dam to v terminal zakaj mi vse frizne :D
<pitastrudl> nek proces to ustvari
<idioterna> pitastrudl: fork bomb je to
<zdobbie> it's a very hungry boy! :()
<pitastrudl> wut
<zdobbie> in pol poje { }
<slax0r> proces ki ustvarja samo nove procese
<slax0r> forka
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja v infinite loopu ustvarja procese k v infinite loopu ustvarjajo procese
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<idioterna> in tako dalje
<Pepelka> Fork bomb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ty
<idioterna>  perl -e "fork while fork" &
<idioterna> ta je luskan
<idioterna> k je tko lepo po anglesk.
<pitastrudl> hh
<zdobersek> do you commonly execute random strings off the internet?
<zdobersek> cause I got one!
<idioterna> a give_me_all_your_coins.sh
<zdobersek> zanj ne
<zdobersek> mislim, da jih nc nima
<slax0r> vec
<pitastrudl> i did
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> rm -f /
<zdobersek> don't forget the -r
<pitastrudl> that+s what she said
<slax0r> --no-preserve-root
<pitastrudl> v bashu mi noce tole delat if [ $del -eq 2 || -z $1 || -z $1]
<pitastrudl> -z $1 naj bi pogledal ce je argument ko izvajas skripto
<pitastrudl> samo pise "-z" not found
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<napsy> mislim da ti manjka presledek pri zadnjem -z $1
<napsy> med $1 pa ]
<pitastrudl> ./03_naloga_4.sh: 41: [: missing ]
<pitastrudl> ./03_naloga_4.sh: 41: ./03_naloga_4.sh: -z: not found
<pitastrudl> ./03_naloga_4.sh: 41: ./03_naloga_4.sh: -z: not found
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> kaj bi moral biti dvojni [[ ]] ?
<pitastrudl> samo ni to samo ko uporabla se regexp?
<napsy> pa invokas bash?
<pitastrudl> da?
<pitastrudl> wait
<napsy> mas zgoraj shabang?
<pitastrudl> zdaj imam
<napsy> pa ti dela zdj?
<pitastrudl> ne:D
<napsy> a je enak error?
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/pitastrudl/70b4303882b1bf1452c9
<Pepelka> gist:70b4303882b1bf1452c9 · GitHub
<napsy> mislim da tist -z pri if z obliko [ pricakuje dva expressiona
<pitastrudl> dva expressiona?
<napsy> al pa mogoc exprerssion pred -z
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<napsy> ja pogoogli
<pitastrudl> hm, to je za string
<CrazyLemon> a ti kr random operatorje uporabljaš? :D
<pitastrudl> eksperimenteram :D
<zdobbie> http://360.delo.si
<Pepelka> Delo360
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pa pri izbiri operacij..kaj se  zgodi če vneseš 5 ? :)
<pitastrudl> mogoce je fora to http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8920245/bash-conditionals-how-to-and-expressions-if-z-var-e-var
<Pepelka> shell - bash conditionals: how to "and" expressions? (if [ ! -z $VAR && -e $VAR ]) - Stack Overflow
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  nic?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Another Reason Why Ubuntu MATE 16.04 Will Rock  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3uFoHnet__g/ubuntu-mate-16-04-client-side-decoration
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl je to vprašanje zame? :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  kaksno vprasanje
<pitastrudl> nerazuem, kaj blodis
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl>: CrazyLemon:  nic?
<pitastrudl> [12:02:06] <CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pa pri izbiri operacij..kaj se  zgodi če vneseš 5 ? :)
<pitastrudl> [12:03:10] <pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  nic?
<pitastrudl> nic se ne zgodi
<CrazyLemon> aja.. pozabu sm da današnja mladina odgovarja na vprašanje z vprašanjem..my bad :D
<pitastrudl> nice meme
<pitastrudl> *tips fedora*
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no ko rešiš svojo -z zagato preveri kaj se zgodi če vneseš 5 in kaj bi ti pričakoval da se zgodi :)
<pitastrudl> vnesem pet pri katerem koraku
<pitastrudl> pri izbirah? za operatorje?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<pitastrudl> nic se ne zgodi
<CrazyLemon> i'd disagree ampak ok ..thats just me :D
<pitastrudl> in kaj meniš da bi se moralo zgoditi
<pitastrudl> ker jaz dvomim da bi se kaj moralo zgoditi :D
<CrazyLemon> js menim da bi te moralo spet vprašati po izbiri ker vse razn 1,2,3,4 ni veljavna izbira
<pitastrudl> lahk bi tut to naredu sam ni blo v okviru naloge :P
<pitastrudl> že tko mam 100 vrstic prevec
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> za tako nalogo
<pitastrudl> ker sem kompliciral preveč
<msev-> Sup hackers
<msev-> News http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Liliputing/~3/lOrkhjiBkL4/android-n-support-freeform-multi-window-mode-well-split-screen.html
<Pepelka> Android N to support "freeform" multi-window mode as well as split-screen - Liliputing
<Pepelka> »The Android N Developer preview includes support for split-screen mode, allowing you to run two apps in side-by-side windows. But eventually you may be able to run multiple apps in resizeable windows… much the way you can on a Windows, OS X, or Ubuntu computer. Google calls this mode “freeform,” and makes a slight mention …«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ti si spraševal če fresh install 16.04 dela ane?
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je ne :)
<CrazyLemon> Installer just crashed :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak tale gnome software je pa totally awesome.. odpre se vsaj 5x hitreje kot USC
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: don't spread lies ...
<dz0ny> about installer not working
<dz0ny> it's just your apu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !g ubiquity installer xenial
<Pepelka> Xenial (16.04) : ubiquity package : Ubuntu - Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem en teden nazj 16.04 inštaliral in je delovalo brez problemov
<CrazyLemon> meni je v VB crashnu :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: meni je Å¡lo skozi
<matjaz> vse dela samo pyvenv Å¡e vedno ne
<CrazyLemon> ste uporabljali slovenščino za namestitev?
<dz0ny> jp
<LorD_DDooM> ja
<CrazyLemon> a vam je pokazalo eno opozorilo glede tipkovnice?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce beres changelog mu edin efi dela probleme
<LorD_DDooM> Meni je samo neke intel errorje ven metalo med bootom, ostalo je delovalo
<dz0ny> je pa res da sem namešal gnome
<dz0ny> ne unity :>
<matjaz> jest am mel encrypted btrfs v angleščini, unity, uefi
<matjaz> delalo bp
<dz0ny> apu it is :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej zakaj me obtožuješ da lažem če sploh ubuntuja nisi dal gor? :>
<dz0ny> how not
<dz0ny> ubuntu gnome
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu pa ubuntu gnome are not the same thing
<dz0ny> yes unity is worse, i agree
<dz0ny> sam installer je Å¡e kr isti
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1549974
<Pepelka> Bug #1549974 “fresh kubuntu xenial install crash” : Bugs : ubiquity package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1547956
<Pepelka> Bug #1547956 “ubiquity crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusExceptio...” : Bugs : ubiquity package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> and so on :)
<CrazyLemon> v drugo mi je zaznalo tipkovnico in zaenkrat brez crasha in brez errorja pri izbiri tipkovnice
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: poglej changelog
<dz0ny> vse je blo fixed februarja
<dz0ny> a ti nameščaš alpha z decembra al kaj
<CrazyLemon> nameščam current daily-live
<msev-> Bleeding edge
<zdobersek> => salty tears
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj je inštaliralo brez težav
<CrazyLemon> kul.. še vedno je večina v slovenščini razn nekaj nizov v dashu pa installerju
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> pa nekaj v gnome software
<CrazyLemon> awesome sauce
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: gnome software > posodobitve > refresh > ponovni zagon je namesto namesti posodobitve :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !g gnome software launchpad translations
<Pepelka> GNOME Software in Launchpad https://launchpad.net/gnome-software
<CrazyLemon> knock yourself out :)
<dz0ny> ne najdem http://i.imgur.com/hTFhlLX.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej to je prav
<CrazyLemon> to je nov feature
<CrazyLemon> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/OfflineSystemUpdates
<Pepelka> Features/OfflineSystemUpdates - FedoraProject
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mas ti isto http://i.imgur.com/OZtxyUN.png ?
<dz0ny> ne gre ne pevajat ne reportat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs
<Pepelka> GNOME Bug Tracker : Bug trackers
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software
<Pepelka> Bugs : gnome-software package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gnome-software
<Pepelka> Xenial (16.04) : Translations : gnome-software package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> sj vse piše :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj bi reportal..like i said its a feature :)
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gnome-software/+pots/gnome-software/sl/37/+translate
<Pepelka> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “gnome-software” : Xenial (16.04) : Translations : gnome-software package : Ubuntu
<pitastrudl> http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<pitastrudl> kr najs
<pitastrudl> kdo kej podobnega uporablja
<CrazyLemon> not me
<zdobbie> yang: https://people.igalia.com/berto/files/rms-2016-02-20.webm
<yang> mi pastas link v query prosim
<yang> sem na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/03/15/google-is-calling-android-n-new-york-cheesecake-nyc-internally/
<Pepelka> Google Is Calling Android N "New York Cheesecake" (NYC) Internally
<Pepelka> »Android N is all around us — seriously, have you seen the number of Android N Feature Spotlight stories we've published in less than a week? (Hint: t... by Rita El Khoury in Android N, Exclusives, Google, News«
<CrazyLemon> its not nyc!
<zdobersek> .yt scrubs god I care so little
<jabuk> Scrubs - Oh, my God; I care so little, I almost passed out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnyJ7D_jQ8
<upd> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlp1/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/12799018_10154070930568120_5280782981145454104_n.jpg?oh=428c2599630a07f5a1b390424b7e2de9&oe=578B1780
<yang> hehe
<yang> me zanima ce se da link od FB-ja kako dekodirati
<yang> mislim, kaj vse te cifre not pomenijo
<CrazyLemon> da se ja
<CrazyLemon> včasih ne vem če je še vedno je bil v linku ID osebe k ga je postala
<pitastrudl> dal se je tut potem uporabt ta id pa gledat private slike
<pitastrudl> k je biu en bug
<msev-> Usak taprav dec ma taprav robec!!!!
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> hm.. to sm pa nekje slišal :D
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> uf kaj se je uscalo kar naenkrat
<matjaz> evo, najdu enga kul ponudnika
<matjaz> http://pulsedmedia.com/personal-dedicated-servers-france.php
<Pepelka> Pulsed Media
<netkat> matjaz https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJTvWT5RHFSYuEoFVpAeQjuQPU4BVzbOigT0xebxTOw/htmlview si verjetn ze vidu, ce kej pomaga
<Pepelka> That One Privacy Guy's VPN Comparison Chart
<netkat> ah , ti isces vps:)
<matjaz> kar dedicated
<matjaz> če kdo na kaj naleti, PM :)
<netkat> matjaz a na https://lowendtalk.com/ si kej gledu?
<Pepelka> LowEndTalk
<matjaz> netkat, bom zdej, znx
<yang> matjaz: vultr.com/freetrial
<matjaz> yang, tnx, sam rabim nekaj torrent friendly
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/telemach-spreminja-nacin-dodeljevanja-ip-ja-clanek-266978
<Pepelka> Telemach spreminja način dodeljevanja IP-ja - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Telemach danes prehaja s statičnega dodeljevanja IP-ja na dinamičnega.«
<CrazyLemon> 1€/m za static ip..da faq
<yang> slax0r: si pokonci ?
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 9.km  J od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @16/03/2016 00:47:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+15.3+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-16
<jabuk> M 2 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @16/03/2016 01:08:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.85+E
<upd> .potresi
<jabuk> M 2 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @16/03/2016 01:08:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.85+E
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<upd> .vreme
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): -4.1°C @16.03.2016 5:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% vzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:45, Kulminacija: 11:12:58, Sončni zahod: 17:11:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 56min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> !g pasja ravan kamera
<Pepelka> Spletna kamera Pasja ravan - Hribi http://www.hribi.net/spletna_kamera/pasja_ravan/2127
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo na Primorskem delno jasno, pihala bo šibka do zmerna burja. Drugod bo pretežno oblačno, občasno bodo manjše krajevne padavine, v vzhodni Sloveniji sprva kot sneg, ki bodo do večera povsod ponehale. Ponekod bo pihal severovzhodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 3 do 7, na Primorskem do 12 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri  bo na Primorskem pretežno jasno, burja bo ponehala. Drugod bo sprva pretežno oblačno, čez dan se bo postopno zjasnilo. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 2, na Primorskem 6, najvišje dnevne od 9 do 13, na Primorskem do 17 stopinj C.
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> hai
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/16/11240282/more-americans-approve-gay-lesbian-adults-adopting-kids
<Pepelka> Americans increasingly approve of gay and lesbian adults adopting kids | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Americans have grown increasingly supportive of gay and lesbian adults adopting kids, and a new report from the CDC shows just how far attitudes have shifted. In a survey completed in 2013, nearly...«
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/16/11240282/more-americans-approve-gay-lesbian-adults-adopting-kids
<Pepelka> Americans increasingly approve of gay and lesbian adults adopting kids | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Americans have grown increasingly supportive of gay and lesbian adults adopting kids, and a new report from the CDC shows just how far attitudes have shifted. In a survey completed in 2013, nearly...«
<zdobbie> https://media.giphy.com/media/26tPnXUQ6gSpfQq7S/giphy.gif
<napsy> telegram chat uporabla kdo?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> je kr vredu
<napsy> me je presenetl da majo opensource cliente
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ja uporablam jih že kr lep cajt
<pitastrudl> edino kar me zmoti je da nimajo dobrga search functiona
<pitastrudl> pa mal slabo se obnaša če je slab signal
<pitastrudl> ne pošilja msgjev itd
<zdobbie> .yt monty python run away
<jabuk> Holy Grail: Run Away! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92gP2J0CUjc
<zdobbie> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/23/homebrew_crypto_in_telegram_app/
<Pepelka> Homebrew crypto in Telegram hangout app full of holes, say security pros • The Register
<Pepelka> »'Jihadi favourite' cooked up by Vkontakte's Durov Bros«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/csoghoian/status/667178997059469313
<Pepelka> Christopher Soghoian auf Twitter: "On Telegram: Messages: Not e-2-e encrypted. Group Chats: Not e-2-e encrypted. Channels: Not e-2-e encrypted. Secret Chats: e-2-e encrypted."
<pitastrudl> oh noes
<msev-> ej a če sam ne vidš vseh črk/besed pa da nimaš mravljincev, omrtvičenosti pa glavobola pa to pol vrjetn ni kj hujšga, sam migrena ane
<msev-> k ma punca pa ji pravm da nj gre k zdravniku pa noče
<msev-> :/
<pitastrudl> če je kej narobe je ponavadi logičen sklep da se gre k zdravniku
<pitastrudl> lahko je zarad migrene samo če se prej to ni dogajal potem to ni dobr
<msev-> ne je že mela tko 1x na let ma cca migreno
<msev-> je mela že tko da ji je omrtvičl celo eno polovico telesa
<msev-> pa gre k zdravnici pa reče vrjetn je bla migrena
<msev-> pomoje nč ne nardijo te k***i
<pitastrudl> nism še slišu za kej tazga
<pitastrudl> sumim da je zdravnica nesposobna
<msev-> ja
<slax0r> ^
<pitastrudl> mogoče naj gre k drugi/drugemu
<msev-> zj ma drugo
<pitastrudl> bi bilo bolje
<pitastrudl> najs
<slax0r> da bi zarad migrene omrtvicl pol telesa?
<msev-> tko da mejbi se bo kj zavzela bl
<pitastrudl> moja mama ima tudi migrene pa ni nikol tako hudo, isto sošolka je mela velik problemov z migreno
<slax0r> se niti nisem slisal da zarad migrene ne bi videl besed in/ali crk
<pitastrudl> pa nism nikol slišu da bi ti kr omrtvičil polovico telesa
<pitastrudl> ja tudi to kar je slax0r rekel
<napsy> zdravnica ji bo kvecjemu eno zdravo dozo aspirina priporocala
<slax0r> pa ma moja kar pogosto migrene
<napsy> migrene so lahka tut znak dehidriranosti
<pitastrudl> tudi to ja
<slax0r> ja naj pije, hudica
<napsy> zenske majo vcasih med menstro
<msev-> ko opisujejo kot delne izpade vidnega polja ali izpade polovice vidnega polja. Lahko se pojavijo bolj nenavadne oblike migrenske avre, kot je mravljinčenje po polovici telesa ali ohromelost polovice telesa, kot lahko vidimo pri možganski kapi.
<msev-> lej zgleda je možn
<pitastrudl> aha
<napsy> oz. ponavad mal pred menstro
<slax0r> napsy: tist he PMS
<slax0r> :P
<napsy> ne
<napsy> pms ne obstaja
<napsy> pogoste migrene so alhka tut znak da je kj druzga narobe
<napsy> sam .. js nism zdravnik, who knows
<msev-> ful pije
<msev-> sam zj se sekira zarad faksa pa jo je vrjetn migrena napadla
<napsy> nej vzame persen
<napsy> men je pomagal ce sm mel kake bol naporne dneve
<msev-> evo yj vid dobr
<zdobersek> Dr. Strudl to the ICU please
<msev-> zgleda je zrihtal :D
<msev-> napsy zj je kao tablete za želez
<napsy> aha
<msev-> pa piše kao stranski učink da lah migreno povzroči
<napsy> mene je tut ze glava bolela zarad zeleza
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a te je kdo usekov s palco
<msev-> :D
<msev-> po buč
<napsy> ne
<napsy> tableto sm vzel
<msev-> aja prov zarad tablet
<msev-> aha
<msev-> no evo
<msev-> ta želez je šit
<msev-> k ma včash tut trebušne krče
<napsy> ja odvisn
<msev-> mogl bi ji intravensko dt
<napsy> ko ma zenska menstro ji kr pade zelezo
<napsy> je prav da vzame
<msev-> je že 3 različne variante probala pa pobsod ma probleme
<CrazyLemon> [11:02:04] <msev->: ful pije
<CrazyLemon> less booze
<msev-> haha
<msev-> vodo no
<msev-> Å¡e sokov ne
<CrazyLemon> riiiight
<msev-> to jih js pa kokakolo
<msev-> js sm msev in sem odvisen od kokakole
<msev-> :D
<msev-> no zj sm zmanšal sam eno piksno na dan popijem
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> coca-colics anonymous
<zdobersek> n1
<CrazyLemon> msev- da nima kakih težav z očesnim pritiskom?
<CrazyLemon> naj gre h okulistu
<msev-> drgač ful dobr vid
<msev-> sam dobra ideja
<msev-> bom reku
<msev-> k recimo js sm ful slep lol
<napsy> js mam pa ocala lol
<msev-> tko -5 pa Å¡e 2 cilindra :D
<msev-> sj js tut
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> [o]-[o]
<msev-> sam mam max stanšane očala tko da zgleda k da mam čist mal :D
<msev-> če pa nebi nč stanšov bi ble pa kot dno pirovske flaše :D
<napsy> yolo
<msev-> shizzle spet nism dobu službe
<napsy> ka pa isces?
<msev-> dost mam tega js bom kr doma ležal :D
<msev-> ja v farmaciji
<msev-> pa ne ni lahko dobit ne
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ce pa ne ves da je heroin bols k metadon
<msev-> holy shizzle
<pitastrudl> vsakič ko zaženem openvpn mi laufa v terminalu, nemorm zagnati komando z & nakoncu ker bi me moral vprašat še za sudo password
<pitastrudl> kak bi z aliasom lahk pognal proces v ozadje pa da me samo vpraša za sudo geslo
<CrazyLemon> čaki kaj? zalaufaš sudo openvpn &
<CrazyLemon> in te ne vpraša za geslo?
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> sudo openvpn --config '/home/arun/Dropbox/opvn/Digitalocean.ovpn' &
<pitastrudl> če zaženem direkt v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> a nima openvpn kakega configa?
<CrazyLemon> pa pol zalaufaš prek servicea?
<CrazyLemon> in on prebere default config in zalaufa ta tvoj digitalocean.ovpn
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: pritunl si namesti
<dz0ny> ce noces da te vprasa za geslo si poglej man sudoers
<pitastrudl> kaj je ta pritunl
<pitastrudl> kaj openvpn ni vredu
<dz0ny> tam lahko nastaviš kater app al pa user rabsta geslo za sudo
<dz0ny> pritunl je server manager za openvpn pa client
<dz0ny> mogoce je mal overkill ce mas sam zase
<msev-> en youtube clip gledam k en whinea da "pocen" laptopi nimajo dedicated graphics...Zj me pa zanima razn zahtevnih iger pa obdelovanja videa kje se pojav potreba po dedicated graphics...tekst pa slike vrjetn lahko oblikuješ z integrirano, pa kšno osnovno 3d oblikovanje tut vrjetn? A so pol dejansko samo hude igre pa video-obdelava tist use case?
<napsy> grafika cist lepo dela tut z integrirano
<napsy> ce res ne mislih furat rendering software al pa neki zelo intenzivnega
<msev-> js mam same oldschool laptope :D
<msev-> enga netbooka z atomom pa 1.5gb rama :D...pa enga core2duo k ma geforce 8600gtm 256mb :D
<msev-> stacionarc je pa kr hud :D
<napsy> js ze stacionarca nimam 10 let
<msev-> si čist mobiln :D
<napsy> je treba bit
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: mam sam zase ja
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CdWryl1UUAAF-lw.jpg:large
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 2.km JV od NOVEGA MESTA @16/03/2016 13:15:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.79+N,+15.2+E
<napsy> trese se, trese
<CrazyLemon> naah..sam tovornjak se je mimo pripeljal
<zdobbie> je burja zapihawa
<napsy> kdaj se odpre slovenska cesta v centru lj spet?
<zdobbie> mim drame?
<napsy> ja
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Use GNOME 3.18 Google Drive Integration Feature In Unity, Xfce And Other Desktop Environments [Ubuntu 16.04]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2eULCWk4JlQ/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html
<idioterna> NEVER!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it was a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1546634
<Pepelka> Bug #1546634 “Is “Restart & Install” appropriate for Ubuntu” : Bugs : gnome-software package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny od danes naprej ja..ker so se odločili da ne gredo na packagekit 1.0 :)
<msev-> a kdo ve kaj je to preterit v nemščini
<slax0r> preterit je eng.
<slax0r> v nemscini je praeteritum
<slax0r> pomeni pa ala "simple past tense or form"
<upd> !t sl sk slovakinja
<upd> .prevedi sl sk slovakinja
<idioterna> slovenka
<upd> tnx
<idioterna> drzava je pa slovensko
<upd> to vem
<upd> videl eno slovenko v igerci se mi zdel da ni naša :)
<idioterna> ce je tip je pa slovak :)
<idioterna> tut po njihovo
<idioterna> i can see how people become confused
<upd> da sem videl slovenka sem bil http://i.imgur.com/vm9z4yh.gifv
<Pepelka> Imgur
<idioterna> why?
<idioterna> a s slovakinjo pa nc nocs met al kaj :)
<upd> komot, ko bo hyperloop do tja
<matjaz> igrca == pr0n
<yang> kva je mraz danes
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @16.03.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:28, Kulminacija: 11:11:43, Sončni zahod: 17:09:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 56min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> kko je mraz
<idioterna> sej sploh minusa ni blo
<upd> matjaz, http://imgur.com/Gwu1FcK
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev-> aha a pol je to ubistvu v izi oblika perfekta?
<msev-> a ni perfekt tut preteklik
<idioterna> kuga to?
<idioterna> aja uno zgorej
<msev-> jp
<msev-> dat
<CrazyLemon> to dejansko piše v definiciji.. "v izi oblika perfekta"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> lawl
<zdobbie> what the fucking fuck http://i.imgur.com/kkxnYd6.gifv
<pitastrudl> rip
<msev-> dobr se bran
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..lima beans are pretty smart beans
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ping Indicator Is A Nice Link Monitor Applet Replacement  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8uTL2JRha5I/ping-indicator-is-nice-link-monitor.html
<yang> Evo pacient umrl od smeha
<yang> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/v-sempetrski-bolnici-med-reanimacijo-umrl-bolnik-sumijo-na-napako-na-napeljavi-plinov-v-urgentnem-centru.html
<Pepelka> V šempetrski bolnišnici zaradi napake umrl pacient
<Pepelka> »Namesto kisika je iz ene od cevi v reanimacijskem prostoru dotekal smejalni plin, smrt že preiskuje policija.«
<CrazyLemon> so funny
<CrazyLemon> a gleda kdo schitts creek?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb schitts creek
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb schitt's creek
<jabuk> Schitt's Creek |11 Feb 2015 22 min| Comedy
<jabuk> When rich video store magnate Johnny Rose, his soap star wife Moira and their two kids, son David and socialite daughter Alexis suddenly find themselves broke, they are forced to leave their pampered lives to regroup in Schitt's Creek.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.3/10 (2,875 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3526078
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> why not..dont you like schitts creek?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/no.jpg
<kubanc> jov, a kso ve zakaj se mi shared folder ne pojavi v smb.conf če ga označim za shared preko nautilusa?
<kubanc> aj, a je že kdo kdaj delal public share na NTFS particiji preko sambe...
<siska> kubanc, kar se sambe tice, filesystem nima veze
<kubanc> ma nikakor ne morem naredit share folderja...
<kubanc> da bi se videl med Ubuntu, Android TV ter WIndows OS
<kubanc> tud če grem gledat preko NAutilus pod browse network in izberem ta comp ter do datoteko mi napiše: failed to mount Windows share: permission denied
<siska> kubanc, par vrstic v smb.conf pa je: http://pastebin.com/5Un5rF1N
<Pepelka> [data] comment = blabla path = /var/data/ writable - Pastebin.com
<kubanc> a bi mogu mogoče samba userja dat med tiste k lahko mountajo ntfs particijie
<kubanc> siska, http://pastebin.com/BwQL8jV8 tole mam zdele
<Pepelka> [torrents] comment=Torrent public share path=/media/kubanc/9AB8CCFEB8CCDA41/To - Pastebin.com
<siska> userja dodas z smbpasswd –a joze
<kubanc> ja kaj pa če hočem da je public share
<kubanc> ni mi do tega da bi na TV-ju vpisoval geslo...
<kubanc> problem je v tem ko gledam in je od mape "torrent" katero hočem delit user ter grupa "root"
<siska> kubanc, https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Public_Samba_Server
<CrazyLemon> če je public share je po moje dovolj da daš guest = ok
<siska> naceloma ni pametno na siroko odpret share-a, razen ce je host na kaki interni masini oz ni dostopen od zunaj
<CrazyLemon> sej dostopa vse znotraj lana
<siska> omejit po subnetih bi blo pametno: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba/Tips_and_tricks
<kubanc> ok, zdele je vse skupi rahlo čudno. V nautilusu sem dal desni klik na mapo ter nato "local network share", obkljukal share this folder ter gues access. V windowsih mi najde mapo vendar ko jo hočem odpreti mi napiše: Windows cannot access, you do not have permission to access.... ko pogledam v datoteko smb.conf sploh ne vidim da bi bil notri zapis za ta shared folder
<siska> kubanc, poglej v /var/lib/samba/usershares
<kubanc> ja, tuki notr pa je
<kubanc> a morm spremenit pravice za to datoteko da bom lahko od drugje dostopal?
<kubanc> ter grupo?
<siska> od sambe guest account mora imet dostop do fajlov
<siska> verjetno da je 'nobody'
<siska> tisti link poglej na wiki.samba.org
<siska> ce das rwx pravice vsem userjem bi moglo bit ok (oz rx ce noces pisanja)
<kubanc> samba guest je smbguest
<kubanc> a morm jst spremenit pravice datoteko v /var/lib/samba ali datoteki na NTFS-ju?
<kubanc> če dam chown -R nobody:nogroup /Torrent folderju mi sploh ne dela
<kubanc> če vedno je user:group root:root
<matjaz> sudo !!
<kubanc> sm dal sudo
<kubanc> kako pogledam katere skupine imam na voljo. a je ukaz "groups" al te pokažejo samo groupe od userja?
<matjaz> groups nobody
<matjaz> samo od userja oikaže ja
<matjaz> pokaže*
<kubanc> sm naju ukaze, compgen -u za userje ter compgen -g
<kubanc> in vidim da imam smbguest userja ki je vrjetno guest user od samge
<kubanc> *sambe
<matjaz> čaki, a pa na pravem folderju izvajaš ukaz?
<matjaz> ker imaš /Torrent
<kubanc> "/media/kubanc/9AB8CCFEB8CCDA41/Torrents"
<kubanc> sploh ne morem spremenit userja ter grupe za folder...
<siska> cat /etc/passwd | grep nobody   (preveri ce user sploh obstaja, sintaksa zgleda ok)
<siska> drugace pa probaj z smbguest userjem
<siska> sicer bi blo zlo cudno ce nebi mel nobody.nogroup
<kubanc> hm... If you want to set ownership of a folder on an NTFS drive in Linux, you need to change the ownership of its entry in /etc/fstab. Unfortunately you cannot use chown because NTFS is not a POSIX-compatible filesystem. Open up Users and Groups and find your user's ID. The first user on an Ubuntu install has uid 1000. Similarly, click on Manage Groups and find your group - the gid for the first user is 1000. Open /etc/fstab as root sudo
<kubanc>  gedit /etc/fstab and change the mount line to include the uid and gid parameters:
<matjaz> uf, NTFS
<siska> aja NTFS
<matjaz> zunanji disk verjetno?
<kubanc> na externi
<kubanc> pač je NTFS particija
<kubanc> in bi jo rad sheral preko Sambe...
<siska> chmod -R a+rX /media/kubanc/9AB8CCFEB8CCDA41/Torrents
<siska> oz
<siska> chmod -R a+rwX /media/kubanc/9AB8CCFEB8CCDA41/Torrents
<siska> itak nimas kaj stelat okol group na NTFS particijah
<matjaz> .yt be the one live
<jabuk> Dua Lipa - Be The One in the Live Lounge https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coYCDufkfPM
<matjaz> catchy
<kubanc> pa to je ena živa j*** s tem sheranjem NTFS particije...
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne :D
<kubanc> tole mi je rešilo par dni dela: sudo apt-get install gnome-user-share apache2-bin libapache2-mod-dnssd
<kubanc> samo obkljukal sem public share ter require password: never
<kubanc> in sedaj Windows OS vidi folderje
<matjaz> https://andchill.tv/
<Pepelka> andchill
<Pepelka> »Watch YouTube and Twitch together, with anyone.«
<matjaz> nooice
<CrazyLemon> how is that yt and twitch together?
<kubanc> evo, tud na Android TV-ju se vidijo shared folderji
<kubanc> tko da sedaj deluje...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, dejmo sprobat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej gledam
<CrazyLemon> https://g2esports.andchill.tv/
<Pepelka> g2esports.andchill
<Pepelka> »Watch YouTube and Twitch together, with anyone.«
<matjaz> https://yourmom.andchill.tv/
<Pepelka> yourmom.andchill
<Pepelka> »Watch YouTube and Twitch together, with anyone.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie:
<slax0r> can I play? can I play?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/gaillardremi/videos/10153548528798525/
<Pepelka> Rémi GAILLARD - BLIND MAN (FULL VERSION) | Facebook
<Pepelka> »NEW VIDEO : L'AVEUGLE / BLIND MAN PRANK (FULL VERSION)L'homme est un aveugle qui va dans le droit chemin... Enfin presque.The blindman goes the right...«
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> HUDA!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/03/16/rootjunky-discovers-a-super-convoluted-factory-reset-protection-workaround-on-android-n/
<Pepelka> RootJunky Discovers A Super-Convoluted Factory Reset Protection Workaround On Android N
<Pepelka> »Google introduced factory reset protection in Android 5.1 to prevent a stolen device from being used. When FRP is active, you're supposed to be required to... by Ryan Whitwam in Android N, News, Videos«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Add a Splash of Color to Ubuntu’s Default Look  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0ojExuCwhMg/flat-ambiance-radiance-color-gtk-theme
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/531748013515096/videos/1057656014257624/?fref=nf
<Pepelka> Javna agencija RS za varnost prometa | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Car modruje o vožnji pod vplivom alkohola«
<pitastrudl> najs
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-17
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> hoi
<zdobbie> baje se je pomlad zacela
<napsy> smell like teen spirit
<slax0r> morns
<slax0r> kaka pomlad neki?
<zdobbie> it's a hard-knock life http://i.imgur.com/OvcVXWs.png
<slax0r> lol :D
<slax0r> saj dobro da je po celi bicikl stezi postavleno :D
<Matthai> a kdo ve tole: http://pastebin.com/xxGmbqxM
<Pepelka> npm install node-libuuid - Pastebin.com
<Matthai> hočem narediti npm install node-libuuid na Debian 7.9, pa mi vrze vun tale error
<slax0r> Matthai: 38. 39.
<Matthai> hja... kako JAZ rešim problem?
<Matthai> ker na avtorja čakat...
<slax0r> prej vprasas, prej bo odgovor...
<slax0r> sicer v trace mas node -v 4.4.0 in node-gyp 3.3.0 mogoce kak version missmatch?
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiY8cO6sBJ8
<Pepelka> Why you always lion - funny vine - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Why you always lion By: Mikaela long«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWjdBDe9dS8 aj to dober
<Pepelka> Sweet Mochi Recipe - Japanese Cooking 101 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This video will show you how to make Sweet Mochi. It is made from Mochiko (sweet rice flour), sugar, and water. Very simple! You can eat it by itself or make...«
<napsy> ker lep dan
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<CrazyLemon> pa tako lepo vreme bo do konca tedna!
<napsy> to bi blo supr
<napsy> da bi lahka celo kok izporistu
<napsy> izkoristu*
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo povečini jasno. Šibka burja na Primorskem bo ponehala. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 7 do 12, na Primorskem do 16 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno jasno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 3, v alpskih dolinah do -5, najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 11 do 17 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V soboto in nedeljo bo povečini sončno in toplo.
<CrazyLemon> napsy ^
<napsy> wohoo
<napsy> na smarno goro :)
<CrazyLemon> na morje!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.8°C @17.03.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% severovzhodnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:45, Kulminacija: 11:14:40, Sončni zahod: 17:14:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 59min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> fak kero vreme
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> js pa morm na faks
<pitastrudl> gg
<CrazyLemon> buzcek :(
<CrazyLemon> you are educating..so sad
<pitastrudl> ikr
<pitastrudl> se ucimo php zdaj
<CrazyLemon> ok pol si res buzcek.. :(
<skyx> pitastrudl: ce ga ze znas se vmes uci drug jezik :)
<pitastrudl> se ne
<pitastrudl> oz ga ne znam
<idioterna> men pa ni treba :)
<idioterna> sm bil s kolesom, pa grem kr nazaj
<idioterna> what lag is this
<CrazyLemon> ragequit!!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.7°C @17.03.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severovzhodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:45, Kulminacija: 11:14:40, Sončni zahod: 17:14:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 59min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: lol, php rly?
<pitastrudl> ja
<dz0ny> mislim a vas to učijo kako stvari ne delat?
<dz0ny> k pol je valid učna tema :)
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yang> na obali je ze pomlad
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @17.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:32, Kulminacija: 11:11:25, Sončni zahod: 17:11:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 59min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @17.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:40, Kulminacija: 11:08:31, Sončni zahod: 17:08:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 59min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> jebenti da bo treba it ven
<zdobbie> kle se en pozar pogasim, pol pa onwards
<CrazyLemon> ne no
<yang> a gres trenirat vzvratno voznjo
<CrazyLemon> nč...pa pejmo na sonce o/
<CrazyLemon> hm..računalnik se je ugasnu, router pa ne hmm
<msev-> APU
<CrazyLemon> tis great right
<CrazyLemon> nc..grem nadomestit izgubljene kalorije
<idioterna> APU?
<idioterna> tko k tista turbina k jo majo letala v repu?
<msev-> Ja isto
<msev-> Generator za zagon motorjev
<msev-> A se ne hecate skoz s tem apujem da je kriv za vse
<msev-> Blame apu
<CrazyLemon> yay..prvi kudos na stravi
<CrazyLemon> verjetno od tipa k je vlekel proti ankaranu
<idioterna> jsm kr nehu na stravo uploadat
<slax0r> dafuq is strava?
<CrazyLemon> !g strava
<Pepelka> Strava: Running and Cycling GPS Tracker, Performance Analytics ... https://www.strava.com/
<slax0r> that
<slax0r> ol
<slax0r> ok
<idioterna> strava i užas
<CrazyLemon> freddy krueger is on strava!
<zdobbie> strava? oui, strava
<zdobbie> jst sm su dol, k je stvar ratala sam se ticemerstvo
<msev-> Druzabno omrezje za kolesarje
<msev-> Krejzi hoce bit v oblaku medtem ko kolesar
<CrazyLemon> msev- niti ne..to sam kuri baterijo :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie čist odvisno kaj je tvoj namen..če bi se rad hvalil s KOMi potem ja.. če ti je vseeno potem..ti je vseeno :D
<CrazyLemon> sam js ne razumem kako me je tip najdu :D
<msev-> Mogoce te peca haha
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to smešno?? a želiš povedat that i'm not good enough al kaj!??!
<msev-> Ti si balkanski biser krejzi
<CrazyLemon> is that a no??
<msev-> To je pohvala
<CrazyLemon> doesnt sound like it!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: linkej activity!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.mimovrste.com/druzabne-igre/piatnik-druzabna-igra-activity-junior
<Pepelka> Piatnik Družabna igra Activity Junior | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Activity je kombinacija 3 iger, ki pri igralcih spodbuja kreativnost. Igralec mora pojme s pojmovnih kart predstaviti bodisi z risanjem, razlago ali pantomimo, soigralci pa morajo uganiti, za kateri pojem gre. Tokrat v različici za otroke.«
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie activity ^
<kubanc> a mi zna kdo pamagat kaj naj naredim ker je prenos med ubuntu-jem ter WIndows os (samba share) polžje počasen. 39 MB, 19 minut
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kul
<CrazyLemon> zbriši ubuntu in dej gor windows? zbriši windows in dej gor ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> any of those
<CrazyLemon> pri stravi mi gre na jetra ker je session cookie or smth.. vsakič ko grem gor se moram prijavit prek googlea
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.strava.com/activities/519317658
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Koper - Rižana - Lazaret - Koper near | Times and Records | Strava
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> udos al neki
<zdobbie> kudos
<idioterna> ni svoh
<idioterna> ampak wattage je pa kr nizko
<idioterna> a to si s specjalko mel avg 26?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jp.. v bistvu sm mel namen bl v easy it
<CrazyLemon> ker je veter pihal
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ker nism bil dva tedna na kolesu
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> nej ti bo no
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/17/11254676/alphabet-reportedly-putting-robot-builder-boston-dynamics-up-for-sale
<Pepelka> Alphabet reportedly putting robot builder Boston Dynamics up for sale | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Alphabet may be putting its most high profile robotics acquisition up for sale just three years after purchasing it. Bloomberg reports that Boston Dynamics, maker of robots which can walk, run,...«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://www.strava.com/activities/506834619 boljše?
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Koper - Rižana - Lazaret - Koper near | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: velik bols ja
<upd> Nastavila kamero in ujela tatu, zdaj s posnetkom opozarja druge ljudi
<upd>  a ima kdo url do posnetka
<markod> yo
<markod> sem nekaj se hecal z grub customizerjem pa mi zdaj dela probleme
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Quickly Optimize Jpeg Images on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zHg05VkNlcs/how-to-optimize-jpeg-command-line-linux
<yang> http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-well-pay-100k-if-you-can-hack-a-chromebook-remotely/
<Pepelka> Google: We'll pay $100k if you can hack a Chromebook remotely | ZDNet
<Pepelka> »Google has doubled its reward for hackers who can breach Chromebooks in a locked-down state known as Guest Mode.«
<yang> Ce bo kdo ta vikend na cajtu lahko spremlja https://libreplanet.org/2016/
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/LDpsrvh.gifv
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> kr odfuka se mu :D haha
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-18
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> pa kaj!
<slax0r> pa daj!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/UdwgzFy.jpg
<krompir> zivjo
<krompir> kako bi v php skripti naredil, da bi premaknil samo php skripto v crontab?
<krompir> bi dal shell_exec="echo $HOMEskripta.php >> /etc/crontab" ?
<slax0r> kaj hoces naredit?
<napsy> he just came to say hello
<slax0r> looks like it
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 11.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 11.2°C
<CrazyLemon> na STPÅ  Trbovlje se danes ukvarjajo z linux ukazi :D
<msev-> cd ls in da hauz ya'll
<CrazyLemon> sh: 1: cd: can't cd to ls
<CrazyLemon> you failed!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi tudi ti mogu prečekirat linux ukaze :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9zEsVkLC30
<Pepelka> Jimmy Carr Stand-Up - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Comedian Jimmy Carr tells jokes about meeting Brad Pitt, picking up girls at comedy shows and Facebook relationship statuses. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Sh...«
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 10.3°C @18.03.2016 12:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% jugovzhodnik 1.56 m/s (5.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:10:51, Kulminacija: 11:12:22, Sončni zahod: 17:13:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 03min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<netkat> https://console.cloud.google.com/cloudshell
<Pepelka> Google Cloud Platform
<Pepelka> »Google Cloud Platform lets you build, deploy, and scale applications, websites, and services on the same infrastructure as Google.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je porastu obisk na ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si lepil plakate po celju?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, zarad Trbovelj vprasam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek porasta ni bilo opaziti..sem pa opazil nekaj njihovih IPjev pa redirect z njihovega moodlea
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ubuntu.si/linux-ukazi is being used!
<zdobersek> kul :>
<CrazyLemon> lepo bi bilo še malo izboljšat tole.. če koga mika :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 16.04 je preveden?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mostly
<zdobersek> gee, if only I could have helped
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek drug teden čez vikend bomo mel en mali maraton
<CrazyLemon> po final beta releaseu
<zdobersek> gl hf
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but you'll also be (t)here..so you 2
<zdobersek> ooh, commanding!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but of course
<zdobersek> 2 uri sem se trajbu na kolesu!
<zdobersek> fun times
<CrazyLemon> link us or it didnt happen
<CrazyLemon> jutri je bike festival portorož.. če koga zanima :)
<zdobersek> didn't record it
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiight
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Terminix: Promising New Tiling Terminal Emulator For GNOME 3  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Yb8szuL_EJs/terminix-promising-new-tiling-terminal.html
<msev-> tale terminix je hud
<msev-> Å¡koda da ni ppa za ubuntu :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da ga ni?!?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga delata pero pa robi!
<zdobersek> nosta se po rokah
<CrazyLemon> ane..effin champs
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/r_OWupWHwXcUPdiS4zqyqSfmtV60O8U4RuZbYAXEboCnlMZH8Nckrsvc-RgcGcTAUDJK=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> yes! nova24 pri telekomu
<CrazyLemon> !
<msev-> https://github.com/balloob/pychromecast
<Pepelka> GitHub - balloob/pychromecast: Library for Python 2 and 3 to communicate with the Google Chromecast.
<Pepelka> »pychromecast - Library for Python 2 and 3 to communicate with the Google Chromecast.«
<upd> čudno na 24ur ko predvajam video, ko je oglasa konec, bi moral video se začeti predvajati, sam če preklopim na drug tab mi vedno error napiše
<upd> a Å¡e komu to dela
<zocky> če je kdo za (malo težje) križanke, so testerji zaželeni :)  http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/
<Pepelka> Križanke
<Pepelka> »Slovenske spletne križanke - Ljudmiline križanke«
<matjaz> enablal sem RSA only SSH auth in pozabil dat svoj key na server *\o/*
<upd> omg. lets do bruteforce!
<netkat> o.O mas kako emergency console verjetn
<matjaz> frišen server, nič konzole, sem zahteval OS reinstallation, že rešujejo :)
<netkat> :D
<netkat> soyuz vzlet http://www.tv-tsenki.com/live6.php sam nc ne razumem
<Pepelka> ����� ������������ �������� �������� ����������� �������������� - ����-����� �����
<Pepelka> »���� � ����� ����� ���� �����> ����� ������������ �������� �������� ����������� �������������� - ����-����� �����«
<netkat> Pepelka pa tud ne:D
<CrazyLemon> upd yup (24ur issue)
<upd> CrazyLemon, pa je res, men se je tko zdel kot da so zanalašč naredil
<matjaz> https://onagrostudios.itch.io/moira-demo
<matjaz> lepo zgleda
<Pepelka> Moira by onagrostudios
<Pepelka> »Action platformer inspired by the gameboy era.«
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<CrazyLemon> Limona wtf man
<CrazyLemon> imposter
<Limona> shush
<CrazyLemon> ti? na siolu?
<CrazyLemon> a si pol zamenjal tist crappy t1? :D
<Limona> nisem ziher ce je ista limona :P
 * CrazyLemon confused
 * Limona hides back in his hole
<CrazyLemon> !g lemon hole
<Pepelka> Lemon Hole Nursery Zirconia, NC http://www.lemonholenursery.com/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<Limona> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobbie> what
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF476ni_Plk shay shay shay merry me :d
<Pepelka> You're my best friend, Shay... - YouTube
<Pepelka> »No Copyright Infringement Intended. In Memoriam My Friend...«
<pitastrudl> mam dualboot win/ubuntu, je mozno vzet nekaj placa windows particiji pa dodelit ubuntu particiji=
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<pitastrudl> ?*
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja in ne
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-19
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/1MQakN4-emA
<Pepelka> The irrational hatred of cyclists - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Full article & sources: http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=hating_cyclists Store: http://www.maddoxrules.com Music: Opening Theme by ROY4L - http://...«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon zakaj ja in ne
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja se da..ne ne bom guglal namest tebe :D
<pitastrudl> ok kul
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl priporočam defrag preden zmanjšaš windows particijo
<CrazyLemon> pa seveda ext4 je pametno da ni mounted :)
<pitastrudl> zakaj pa defrag
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zato ker so podatki all over the place
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> ok, i will
<CrazyLemon> windows is silly you know
<pitastrudl> indeed
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xla1/v/t1.0-9/1173768_10154546304271840_3364195555671467288_n.jpg?oh=106971637e2dd8dd1bf0469430b4e332&oe=57512EBE
<CrazyLemon> haha
<pitastrudl> the drugs are strong
<zdobbie> stronk*
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.1°C @19.03.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% severozahodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:10:54, Kulminacija: 11:14:03, Sončni zahod: 17:17:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mmmm
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10.4°C @19.03.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severovzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:07:48, Kulminacija: 11:10:57, Sončni zahod: 17:14:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> huh, skoraj tok kot koper! blasphemy
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 11°C @19.03.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:04:45, Kulminacija: 11:07:54, Sončni zahod: 17:11:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 9.5°C @19.03.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% jugovzhodnik 2.21 m/s (8.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:54, Kulminacija: 11:12:04, Sončni zahod: 17:15:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> :(
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.6°C @19.03.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severozahodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:10:54, Kulminacija: 11:14:03, Sončni zahod: 17:17:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> effin veter
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.6°C @19.03.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severozahodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:28, Kulminacija: 11:14:37, Sončni zahod: 17:17:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 13.8°C @19.03.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% severozahodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:22, Kulminacija: 11:14:31, Sončni zahod: 17:17:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 06min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme umag
<jabuk> Umag, Croatia: 13.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Umago__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0011_f.html
<CrazyLemon> no pa pejmo na tisto stran
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> ce se js iz ubuntuja sshjam na drugo ssh server, zakaj npr ne pokaže barv terminala kot jih mam na terminalu nastimane npr
<pitastrudl> drug*
<pitastrudl> ubuntu laptop ----ssh---->ubuntu server, ssh povezava ne kaže barv, npr ko ls -l napises itd
<pitastrudl> je vse belo
<pitastrudl> pomoje rabim ls --color=auto
<pitastrudl> hm
<yang> v .bashrc vpisi alias
<yang> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<yang> #alias la='ls -A'
<yang> za prompt pa tole probas
<yang> # set a fancy prompt (non-color, unless we know we "want" color)
<yang> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2dc87ddd3601b5577aa4
<Pepelka> inf.sh · GitHub
<pitastrudl> any comments? :D
<yang> LibrePlanet livestream se zacne cez 2 uri, Edward Snowden bo imel otvoritveni govor https://libreplanet.org/2016/
<msev-> Finally! It's official, it just landed in +Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \o/﻿
<msev-> https://plus.google.com/+MariusNestor/posts/hfQpqDH3YbC
<Pepelka> Finally! It's official, it just landed in +Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \o/﻿
<Pepelka> »Finally! It's official, it just landed in +Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \o/﻿ - Marius Nestor – Google+«
<msev-> Ouuu yessssss
<msev-> A se loh unity dock autohidea
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Milan gre v San Remo
<yang> Matthai: https://live2.fsf.org/stream-123.webm
<yang> Edward Snowden live
<idioterna> traitor
<idioterna> make america great again
<yang> Trump can do it !
<yang> Kr dobr zamujajo
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> pazt mora
<yang> treba enkripcijo pripravt
<idioterna> da ga ne extractajo
<yang> verjetn je v sosednjem studiu
<yang> zdej so zacel refreshat je treba stream
<yang> grem se zleknit pred TV
<zdobbie> Sad!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/s-kolesom-v-solo-1.jpg
<zdobbie> school today, WorldTour tomorrow
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js sm pa Å¡el skoraj do umaga!
<zdobbie> Umag today, sore legs tomorrow
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..i said skoraj :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja... noge so utrujene
<CrazyLemon> tko kot v četrtek
<CrazyLemon> 56km.. its aight
<zdobbie> nekipaje.com
<CrazyLemon> its aight
<CrazyLemon> spodoben tempo
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e niti osebne nism rabu pokazat na meji
<zdobbie> migrant!
<CrazyLemon> sj včeraj so ene 3,4 dobili tukaj na meji :D
<msev-> A v primorju
<CrazyLemon> msev- tukaj pri nas ja
<CrazyLemon> en hrvat jih je pripeljal do meje
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi pri buzetu al tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> http://www.jutarnji.hr/cetvorica-migranata-kod-buzeta-pokusavali-uci-u-sloveniju-hrvat-koji-ih-je-prevezao-za-nekoliko-stotina-eura-uhicen/1544316/
<Pepelka> ČETVORICA MIGRANATA KOD BUZETA POKUŠAVALI UĆI U SLOVENIJU Hrvat koji ih je prevezao za nekoliko stotina eura uhićen - Jutarnji.hr
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tam mas se uro dirke
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm too tired
<CrazyLemon> pa kosilo me čaka
<yang> neki buze... u buzetu
<yang> kaksen slab transmission, z echotom v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a spet matt stephens komentira.. on več dela za eurosport kot za gcn
<zdobbie> $$$
<idioterna> nekoliko stotina
<idioterna> si je pa kr prvoscu tarifo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/warm-suni-javor-summit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .yt matt stephens laugh
<jabuk> Matt Stephens' Jingle Bells Laugh - GCN Xmas Special! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBQj8D0ndCA
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kakšna je pa to čudna barva? zelenorjavorumena?
<idioterna> a bicikla?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja
<idioterna> giant tcr 1997
<idioterna> google it
<CrazyLemon> 97?? thats older than zdobbie !
<zdobbie> well actually
<zdobbie> no
<idioterna> ja leta 1999 sm ga suni kupu
<idioterna> za 90 jurjov
<idioterna> no mislm da je bil 75 jurjov pa nove shimano 600 kaseto pa sajbe
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ni čas za upgrejd?
<idioterna> why?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj si ti upgrejdal??
<idioterna> i didn't
<idioterna> downgradal sm
<CrazyLemon> riiiight
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> prej sm mel proper cromoly colnagota
<idioterna> zdej mam pa made in taiwan
<zdobbie> oneofus https://twitter.com/ljkucic/status/711209424631758848
<Pepelka> Lenart J. Kucic auf Twitter: "Pokorno javljam, da je na tavzent metrih se zima https://t.co/NtyjJl8idl"
<idioterna> skoda k ne tvitam
<CrazyLemon> lajkaj..sj ne rabiš tvitat
<idioterna> kako nej lajkam ce se ne strinjam
<idioterna> zima ni zima ce ni minus
<CrazyLemon> pol..ne lajkat?
<CrazyLemon> you'll show him!
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zravn like manjka se diss
<yang> LVM is gonna be the default compiler in the future, abandoning GCC ?
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> LLVM
<zdobbie> but ?
<yang> moznoi ja
<yang> tko je reku ta
<yang> predavatelj
<yang> Apple baje forsira LLVM
<zdobbie> komu?
<yang> zgleda, da bo nadomestil GCC scasoma
<idioterna> sej je ze cas
<idioterna> gcc je zastarel
<idioterna> nisi pa povedal, komu apple forsira llvm
<yang> nisem razumel
<yang> omenil je apple, da ga uporablja
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> Microsoft pa Visual Studio
<yang> There is no other way to fund ethical GPL enforcement, than through donations
<zdobbie> like, Bernie donations or Hillary donations?
<yang> :)
<yang> community funding
<yang> Sej tko bo treba zacet podpirat odprt hardware, preko kickstarterja
<yang> drugace bo pac proprietary
<yang> idioterna: ti bi se lahko lotil kaksne zadeve
<yang> mislim nardit kak hardware
<yang> pa ga delno fundat
<yang> Ce gledam recimo PINE64
<yang> k je v celoti fundan preko kickstarterja, se ocitno da nekaj razvit loceno
<idioterna> komot bi se ja, sam mislm da mormo najprej legalizirat droge, omogocit beguncem zascito, do katere majo pravico, in prenehat z diskriminacijo depriviligiranih
<yang> :)))
<yang> pol pa fundaj tiste kampanije
<idioterna> i do
<yang> nakupis 300 LGBT PACE zastav za podpornike
<yang> da bodo mahali na shodih
<idioterna> js sicer placujem kvalitetne pravnike, k zastave si LGBTjevci kr sami izdelajo
<idioterna> ampak ne prcakujem da bi priviligiranci to razumel
<yang> mislim, da bi bil bolj uspesen ce bi se lotil hardware projekta, ker pol nisi odvisen od volje ljudstva in referendumov
<yang> al pa software projekta, ce ti bolj lezi programiranje
<idioterna> nikomur ne dolgujem uspesnosti po tvojih kriterijih
<idioterna> sem pa ze veckrat bil uspesen, samo v enem primeru je ustavno sodisce odlocilo v nasprotju z ustavo
<idioterna> kreteni pac
<zdobbie> idioterna: a ti gejevski lobi financiras
<yang> https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/neppnepp/m/edward-snowden-at-libreplanet-2016-audio/
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden at Libreplanet 2016 (Audio) — Goblin Refuge
<idioterna> zdobbie: ne, sej za geje sm sam ponesrec bil zravn, k se pac poznam z ljudmi k so pisal zakonodajo
<idioterna> zdobbie: vec uspeha sm mel pa pr patentni zakonodaji
<yang> kaksne spremembe si pa predlagal za patentno zakonodajo ?
<yang> BTW. Jst sem bil na prvem LGBT Pride eventu, ko so sli z dvemi tovornjaki cez tromostovje, to je blo nevem okol leta 2000
<yang> na enmu je bil sound system, n a drugmu so pa plesal
<yang> pa ful je blo malo ljudi takrat
<idioterna> ja, men niso vsec pride parade
<idioterna> js se sam zavzemam za enake pravice za vse, ne glede na osebne lastnosti
<yang> zdele je The state of free: revising the High Priority Projects list
<yang> hm mogoce bi lahko obnovil membership
<idioterna> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101606256301542&set=a.636504403162.2202079.25101815&type=3&theater
<Pepelka> Facebook
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10441239_10101606256301542_8425557048195346342_n.jpg?oh=4738283cd2b060e15ca24d37bef95e0f&oe=5790BC8E
<yang> This pain in the butt is 11 years old... And every time I find her sleeping like this I fear the worst!
<yang> Sometimes I just wake mine up to make sure he's still breathing
<yang> .... americans
<idioterna> yang.
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> o slax0r
<yang> Wie geht's ?
<slax0r> ce bi blo lepse bi blo ze kicasto
<yang> :)
<yang> idioterna: Poznas tole stran https://freestateproject.org/
<Pepelka> Free State Project | Liberty in Our Lifetime
<idioterna> ne poznam
<yang> https://freestateproject.org/about/101-reasons-move-new-hampshire
<Pepelka> 101 Reasons to Move to New Hampshire | Free State Project
<idioterna> a je pot legal?
<zdobbie> Berniestan
<idioterna> sm mislu da je to vermont
<yang> legal je
<idioterna> yang: ne ni
<yang> . Activities such as organizing groups to publicly smoke marijuana, conducting open-carry litter pickups, filming police encounters, and detouring traffic prior to police checkpoints take place on a regular basis.
<yang> zgoleda da ni se
<zdobbie> >20% Hillary beating, never forget
<idioterna> yang: to je drzavljanska nepokorscina
<yang> Medical Marijuana legislation was passed in New Hampshire in 2012. Although the bill wasn't approved by the Senate, the NH State House became the first legislative body in the US to vote to legalize marijuana for recreational use.
<yang> New Hampshire enjoys all four seasons. Fall foliage attracts tourists from all over; in winter, snow-related recreational activities are popular; spring brings blooming wildflowers and greenery galore; and in the summer, outdoor festivals abound.
<yang> zgleda je podobna klima kot v SLO
<yang>  Knives
<yang> New Hampshire is the only state with no laws restricting knife ownership, except for convicted felons
<yang> hehe
<yang> Helmet Laws
<yang> New Hampshire is one of only three states that places no helmet restrictions on motorcyclists.
<idioterna> ja, od ameriskih drzav so se kr nice
<yang> New Hampshire has a very active cryptocurrency economy and has the longest running Bitcoin meetup group. Many legendary Bitcoiners are FSP supporters or participants, and the inventors of the first Bitcoin ATM - Lamassu - are participants of the FSP. The Free State Project community is also gold/silver currency-friendly.
<yang> New Hampshire has the lowest percentage of residents and children living in poverty in the country.
<yang> ni slabo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<zdobbie> bolj se potrudte
<idioterna> zdobbie: mpafo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont be such a hard to get
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pvp?
<idioterna> https://www.tablix.org/~avian/stuff/jpeg_artifacts.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie coop
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem kaj čakaš
<zdobbie> film koncam
<bucka> http://fossbytes.com/nlinux-nvidia-working-distribution-linux-gamers/
<Pepelka> NLinux: Nvidia Apparently Making A New Linux Distro For Gamers
<Pepelka> »According to the latest round of rumors in the Linux community, Nvidia is busy making its own gaming-optimized Linux distro called NLinux.«
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<yang> Werner Koch GnuPG developer je dobil FSF nagrado
<idioterna> pravilno
<yang> Evo zdej je omenil Sandersa in njegovo kampanijo
<idioterna> zihr se hoce sam drogirat
<yang> Kle je zgleda nek boljsi lokalni posnetek Snowdena https://media.libreplanet.org/mgoblin_media/media_entries/357/snowden-prerelease.webm
<yang> The FBI wants to make a modified version that runs in Iphone, but Apple designed a machine as a tyrant and its only supposed to run with proprietary software.
<yang> Supposed that Iphone ran with free software, the FBI could get a source code for it
<yang> If Apple looses the FBI case, the users wont be able to cope with this defeat
<yang> Stallman's transcription
<yang> Konc zabave
<CrazyLemon> HRASTNIK
<CrazyLemon> OKC je zaprosil za razsvetljavo pri preiskovanju terena, kjer je bil najden del človeškega telesa.
<skyx> uff
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-20
<Matthai> hoj, na RPi sem si nastavil timezone z tzselect, NTP serverje,... pa mi trdi, da je zdajle ura 6:36
<Matthai> any idea?
<idioterna> napisi date
<idioterna> pa povej tocno kaj pise
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  V od KRANJA @19/03/2016 20:45:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.23+N,+14.42+E
<lynxlynxlynx> wow, maddox je podprl kolesarje
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ker je pametn
<idioterna> najbl na svetu
<idioterna> izjemoma.
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<yang> hm, kaj sem zdajle dobil
<yang> Spoštovani,
<yang> sem Damjan M. in napisal sem predlog Ustave Evropske unije. Ta ustava je napisana za vse državljane, zato jo podajam v javno razpravo vsem državljanom Evropske unije.
<yang> Zeli kdo kopijo dokumenta ?
<pitastrudl> what
<CrazyLemon> https://transfer.sh/
<Pepelka> transfer.sh - Easy and fast file sharing from the command-line.
<Pepelka> »Easy and fast file sharing from the command-line.«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @20/03/2016 14:19:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.73+N,+14.85+E
<idioterna> ribncani krscendus
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Blender 2.77 Is Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mJbd7lai3js/blender-2-77-is-now-available-to-download
<pitastrudl> thats nice CrazyLemon
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km JZ od ŽUŽEMBERKA @20/03/2016 15:36:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.77+N,+14.88+E
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: si ta transfer.sh dobil iz nixcrafta? je glih postan ob istem cajtu kot ti
<pitastrudl> :p
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl yup :)
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 8.km  J od KOSTELA @20/03/2016 16:26:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.44+N,+14.92+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/globalcyclingnetwork/videos/609206752568385/
<Pepelka> Global Cycling Network | Facebook
<Pepelka> »GCN fan Joshyyyyy sent us his #gcnhack and we really like the look of his redesigned tyre lever for the workshop. He's created this for his design...«
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/cVDNbUyWFKikGtWJQ5TEgt5RkMuSCcijEdXez3dGVjJ25AJqV-WUk6P3ty0de1HNKthWdg=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<pitastrudl> 0 6 * * * arun php -q /home/arun/naloge_teden_4/dn.php  bi bil to pravilen format za v crontab?
<pitastrudl> bi blo treba dat ukaz v kake narekovaje ali?
<CrazyLemon> a arun je program? :D
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> to je ime userja
<pitastrudl> :p
<pitastrudl> sej ni treba Å¡e userja dodat?
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem kaj počneš.. če je to crontab -e potem ni potrebno sploh userja..če je to sistem wide crontab (etc/crontab) potem je tam user ja
<CrazyLemon> pametno je tudi da so vse poti absolutne poti..torej v primeru php naj bo ta /usr/bin/php
<pitastrudl> z bashom da se doda
<pitastrudl> ja pac v phpju izvajam unix ukaz
<pitastrudl> shell_exec(ukaz);
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> god have mercy on your soul
<pitastrudl> why
<CrazyLemon> php pa shell ukazi..
<CrazyLemon> just..why
<pitastrudl> z phpjem morm dodat cronjob
<pitastrudl> kako naj drugace
<CrazyLemon> quit
<CrazyLemon> just..quit
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitastrudl> če bi blo tako nebi sploh spraševal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: srj o ga ze na drugem kanalu poducil :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont speak jibberish can you translate pls :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/telefonija/izd_13824_evsmplgx001_mobilni_telefon_lg_nexus_5x_crn
<Pepelka> Mobilni telefon LG Nexus 5X �rn 16GB EU | EnaA.com
<Pepelka> »Mobilni telefon LG Nexus 5X �rn 16GB EU lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Mobilni telefon LG Nexus 5X �rn 16GB EU. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> kr kul cena
<idioterna> a to je ta akcija k spamajo z njo
<idioterna> kok pa je cena
<CrazyLemon> 300
<idioterna> aha not bad
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da sm leto nazaj dal za 5ko 350 je to več kot ugodna
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> ma kdo mogoce kak invite za torrent.si?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: well i blame mobile keyboards
<dz0ny> so ga ze drugje pocil da je securty wise vse narobe anredu
<idioterna> jsm za 5ko dal 288
<idioterna> 3 mesce za tem ko je vn prsla
<yang> jst sm dal pa 0 eur
<yang> sploh je kupu nisem
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> you win the internet
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<yang> baje je zdaj ze S7 zunaj
<idioterna> ne kupujem samsungov
<yang> jst ponavad ne unicujem telefonov, tko da mam se kr S3 katerga sem kupil ko je vn prsu in je kot nov
<idioterna> js jih tut ne unicujem, kupm novga ce ma kej tacga k mi prov pride
<idioterna> pa stari nimajo
<yang> S3 je itak najnovejsi model za Replicant met
<yang> pa tut nekje se sprejemljiva dimenzija za telefon, ne maram da je prevelik
<yang> Mam se tud tegale doma https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Spica
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy Spica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> Tale iz slike je dejansko moj
<idioterna> js mam n5 in je awesome
<yang> samsung n5 ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nexus 5
<yang> pa fairphone 1st gen mam se
<yang> evo zdej tip v room123 govori kako se podpise pogodbo o zaposlitvi ce zelis delati z free softwerom
<yang> mislim, kot razumem je problem da ce si nekje zaposlen, si lahko tista firma potem lasti tvoje delo
<yang> ce kej sprogramiras
<yang> copyright in intellectual property
<yang> Flydubai Flight 981 (aircraft pictured) crashes while attempting to land at Rostov-on-Don Airport, Russia, killing all 62 people on board.
<idioterna> to je pa ze kr staro
<idioterna> ta crash
<zdobbie> like, from yesterday morning
<yang> ja, na WPju sem videl
<yang> Nikol slisal za mesto Rostov-on-Don pa ima miljon ljudi
<idioterna> mhm, pa tko rad razlagas kok americani pojma nimajo
<yang> V Ameriki ni veliko miljonskih mest
<yang> verjetno najvecje mesto v zveznih drzavah so cez miljon, ostala pa manjsa
<idioterna> nism tega mislu
<idioterna> mislu sm da je rostov-on-don v evropi, pa ti ne ves zanj
<yang> a ti si pa vedu ?
<yang> Zame je Evropa do bosporja
<yang> tisto kar je naprej pa me ne zanima
<yang> Vcasih so nas ucili da se za bosporjem zacne azija
<idioterna> seveda sm vedu
<idioterna> rostov on don ni preko bosporja
<yang> odvisno s kere strani gledas
<idioterna> iz evropske.
<yang> Na kitajskem je recimo mesto z 5 miljoni manjse do srednje veliko mesto
<idioterna> s.
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_in_China_by_population_and_built-up_area
<Pepelka> List of cities in China by population and built-up area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> skor vsako tretje mesto se konca z jing al yang
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak veš kaj je največji hec..da jih to učijo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: I know, narobe svet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni narobe svet..sam me preseneča da jim noben še ni povedal da to ni prav :D
<dz0ny> it is, k tist php sploh valid ni
<dz0ny> ala psr-0 > to kar on pocne prepoveduje  :)
<dz0ny> tko da tud minimalno niso za na trg
<dz0ny> mislim se indijci znajo bolje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej ti svetuješ da pitastrudl outsourcea naloge?
<dz0ny> pa so placani 3€ na uro
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> Evo zdej ena kr lustna Indijka predava
<CrazyLemon> so racist
<yang> Zakaj ?
<CrazyLemon> ti nam povej zakaj si tak rasist
<yang> Zakaj je racist, ce reces da je punca lepa ?
<CrazyLemon> sej ni
<yang> nevem zakaj si potem to napisal
<CrazyLemon> zato ker nisi napisal da je punca lepa
<yang> kako da ne ?
<CrazyLemon> jah..a ti kopiram kaj si napisal..sj je par vrstic višje
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<yang> ja, zgleda nisi razumel
<yang> da je lustna indijka
<yang> nevem kako bi ti napisal za eno zensko ki je iz indije
<yang> pa nc ni racist to, mogoce se teb tko zdi
<idioterna> seveda je racist
<idioterna> sej ce bi napisu lepa punca bi blo pa sexist
<yang> kva sta bedaka
<idioterna> ne, ti si insensitive
<idioterna> a ne mors lepo politicno korektno napisat "oseba estetske oblike"
<yang> ma dej nehi, sej nisem plasticni kirurg, estetske oblike, kdo pa se tko govori
<idioterna> hribovc zarukan
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<yang> komot za enga reces da je zarukan hribovc, ampak po tvoje bi mogu napisat "ti k na hribu zivis"
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie:
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sofort!
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od KAMNIKA @20/03/2016 20:48:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+14.64+E
<yang> Pismo tej americani, eni so 20 let stari pa dobro predavajo
<idioterna> jsm prvic predaval na IJS k sm bil star 15
<idioterna> ce dobro pa ne vem, men se ni zdel :)
<yang> :)
<yang> mas posnetek =?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> to je blo leta 95, takrat se niso znal snemat.
<pitastrudl> dz0ny so me ja
<yang> eh
<yang> znal so
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo insurgency?
<idioterna> yang: ja pa ja
<idioterna> to je hoax
<idioterna> kje si vidu da so leta 95 znal snemat
<CrazyLemon> there was porn in '95
<idioterna> ja, risani
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-13
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 8.km SZ od KOČEVSKE REKE @13/03/2017 02:32:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+14.71+E
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> oi
<slax0r> jutro
<msev--> and the world turns
<zdobbie> yet again
<msev--> and his momma cries
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> why yo momma cryin
<zdobersek> why she always cryin
<dz0ny> .aptf do-release-upgrade
<jabuk> /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade > ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<CrazyLemon> don't do it
<zdobersek> dooo eeeett
<msev--> zdobersek, pisses against the stream
<zdobersek> ... no
<zdobersek> that's what's creating the stream
<msev--> dobraaaaa :D (thumbs up)
<Limona> bah, ko bi folk bil na linuxih
<Limona> fucking dual boot bullshit
<zdobersek> sej smo!
<CrazyLemon> stop bs-ing!
<Limona> also visual studio 2017 je out
<pitastrudl> why not tripleboot
 * dz0ny is on zesty for a while now
<CrazyLemon> http://gethushme.com/
<jabuk> Hushme
<zdobersek> error: /hush is not a valid command
<yang> msev--: vidm, da nisi zapel v zborčku, zdej pa nauš mel tok šans med sodelavkami na KI
<CrazyLemon> .sc broken roots rather sleep alone
<jabuk> Broken Roots - Rather Sleep Alone(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/your_secret/broken-roots-rather-sleep-alone ♥1,523 ▶810
<Limona> guys
<Limona> http://www.strawpoll.me/12520625
<Limona> help
<jabuk> What should i get - Straw Poll
<jabuk> Vote Now! [i7 7700K] [Ryzen 7 1800X] [Stop wasting my time...]
<zdobbie> nice options
<matjaz> I vote for 4x Xeon
<zdobbie> NOT AN OPTION
<Limona> keri xeon
<Limona> ma nevem
<Limona> ryze je zakon
<Limona> za to ceno
<Limona> samo po drugi strani
<Limona> core clock je mali
<Limona> pa amd je
<matjaz> ej zdobbie, na the Dual Xeon platah lahko zapolniš sam eno režo za proc?
<matjaz> pa a maš lahko dva različna proca noter?
<zdobbie> ne vem
<zdobbie> don't have that problem
<matjaz> :D
<zdobbie> ne vem, jst od ~2010 nisem sestavlu PCja
<zdobbie> kle so mi pokazal specse, pa sem reku samo SHIP IT
<matjaz> pol je blo pa PLANED IT
<zdobbie> planed?
<matjaz> it was PLANED over to you
<matjaz> not SHIPPED
<zdobbie> ok, true
<zdobbie> srecno!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jaz sestavljam zdaj
<speed-> samo sem predalec ze odsel
<speed-> pickarija :)
<Limona> speed- 7700k al 1800x
<slax0r> this shit again?
<Limona> pa ja
<Limona> ce nevem kaj bi
<slax0r> 7700k ...
<Limona> what?
<slax0r> ce se odlocas med tema dvema, 7700k any day, every day
<Limona> why?
<Limona> 8 jeder
<Limona> why not
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> 7700k pelje 1800x scat
<Limona> ceneje je
<Limona> ziher?
<Limona> na benchmarkih ni tak :)
<slax0r> jebes ti multi-core performance, ce ni software-a ki bi izkoriscal to kot bi moral
<Limona> multicore compiling
<Limona> kje se cajt zgubim?
<slax0r> 1800x je cca. 200eur drazji
<Limona> ja res je
<Limona> sam 8 jeder dude
<slax0r> nope...
<Limona> vse kar mam multicore ga zmaga 1800x
<Limona> 8 cores almost worth it
<Limona> sej drugace ne bi razmisljal
<Limona> sam 8 jeder pa 16t
<Limona> ffs
<Limona> to stane 1k pri intelu
<slax0r> ni toliko multi-core optimiziranih taskov da bi se splacalo 1x vec dajat za cpu
<slax0r> pa toliko hudih razlik v performansah tudi ni, da bi se splacalo dat 1x vec dajat za cpu
<Limona> ja no kaj pa kak streaming
<Limona> itak bi lahko vzel tem 1700x
<Limona> sam tam pa je ze 3,4ghz
<matjaz> kar se mene tiče je tko: če misliš gejmat, vzemi 7700, če ne, vzemi 1800x
<Limona> mah jst sm vmes
<Limona> ker delam game
<Limona> lol
<matjaz> :D
<slax0r> ne vem no, jaz sem pred leti kupil amdja, ker je za dost nizjo ceno ponujal podobne oz. zadovoljive performanse, zaj so pa naredili malo boljsi procesor, pa so navili cene ko majmuni...
<slax0r> me prav zanima kaj bo intelov odgovor na to
<slax0r> mogoce ce res mas dost multi-thread taskov, kar nas vecina itak nima, zato ap da bos skompajlal svojo igro namesto v 5ih minutah v 4.2 minutah, se ti splaca dajat 200eur vec? be my guest :)
<Limona> ja to je res
<Limona> mas prav
<Limona> okay
<Limona> samo se ohisje pa vente
<Limona> pa mam :)
<slax0r> high air-flow za na ohisje, high static presure za na hladilna rebra/radiatorje/podobno
<slax0r> ohisje... chieftec dragon big tower :P
<slax0r> hlajenje, zracno? vodno?
<Limona> zrak
<Limona> oni rjavi ventici so zakon
<Limona> tanovi
<slax0r> huh? :)
<slax0r> jaz sem jih takrat narocil na rezervo se od ekwb
<slax0r> se mi ni dalo odkrivat tople vode keri je zdaj boljsi za 0.02nekaj
<slax0r> pa cenejsi za 5centov :)
<Limona> http://noctua.at/en/nf-p12
<Limona> tele
<jabuk> NF-P12
<jabuk> The NF-P12 has been specifically developed for applications such as CPU coolers that demand superior pressure and airflow performance. Thanks to psychoacoustic optimizations like the Vortex-Control Notches, the new SCD drive system and Noctua's premium-grade SSO-Bearing, the NF-P12 achieves exceptional quietness and long-term stability.NF-S12 &amp; NF-P12: Technical BackgroundsWhich fan is right for me?
<Limona> rabim samo se kisto
<slax0r> ja ja, ti coolerji so kar cool
<slax0r> pun intended
<slax0r> samo mi vuzalno ne pasejo...ne vem zakaj so neko x/y barvo izbrali
<Limona> agree
<Limona> samo lej
<Limona> jaz ga ne bom gledal
<Limona> tak da
<Limona> ohisje se rabim
<slax0r> js pa :) https://goo.gl/9EpCxI
<Limona> jebes to
<Limona> :D
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/YSHJQY
<slax0r> skoda samo da nima to ohisje vec prostora za kable, ali pa da bi jih lahko nazaj kam skril
<slax0r> drugac pa spet, glede ohisja, ce ne gledas na estetiko, potem je itak vseeno kar vzames, dokler ti pase vse not
<slax0r> ker spet neke hude razlike med ohisji ni :)
<matjaz> o pa je
<matjaz> če hočeš tišino se moraš kar izprsit
<Limona> ja no
<Limona> dajte predlagat :D
<matjaz> jest mam nzxt h440
<matjaz> če češ tišino ga ne vzet
<slax0r> ce hoces tisino bos racunalnik ugasnil :P
<slax0r> vse je seveda spet odvisno od zelja in potrebe
<slax0r> drugace sem mislil bolj na funkcionalnost ali air-flow cez masino...ce nimas ravno vse natiscano not, potem neke vecje razlike ne bo
<slax0r> ce ti je pa tisina tako pomembna, potem pa ja, bos dal nekaj vec zato da bo bolj zvocno izolirano
<Limona> still
<Limona> 0 idea
<Limona> kaj je na izbiro
<Limona> :)
<Limona> atx drugace
<matjaz> carbide serija je zvočno kul če se ne motim
<matjaz> pa Å¡e en je, pa se ne morem spomnit
<slax0r> za ohisje ti ne morem pomagat kaj izbrat, jaz sem pred leti nabavil chiefteca in od tistega casa dajem vse v to ohisje in sploh ne menjujem
<matjaz> fractal design r4
<matjaz> ta je ta
<matjaz> oz. je r5 že zunaj
<Limona> fractal design r5 it is
<Limona> then
<speed-> Limona 7700k seveda
<speed-> 1x ASUS PRIME Z270-A									- 156,85
<speed-> 1x Core i7-7700k 										- 354,95
<speed-> 2x 16GB G.Skill Trident DDR4-3866 DIMM CL18 (2x8GB)		- 397,7
<speed-> 1x Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500GB, M.2						- 243,79
<speed-> 1x 8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0	- 578,59
<speed-> to je moje trenutno
<speed-> ka sem 99% da bom vzel :D
<Limona> podobno jaz
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne z270-k?
<Limona> z270 extreme 4
<Limona> od asrocka edino
<pitastrudl> needs moar ram
<Limona> pa m2 ni dobr za case
<Limona> afaik
<slax0r> speed-:
<slax0r> MSI
<slax0r> GTFO
<slax0r> :D
<pitastrudl> git gut
<Limona> ej
<Limona> od noctue nf-p12
<Limona> a je kaka ista zadeva samo da je 140mm?
<speed-> slax0r ha
<speed-> ne seri
<speed-> celi dan sem studiral
<speed-> koji kurac
<speed-> so te oznake
<speed-> gaming armor etc
<speed-> :D
<speed-> neda se mi se 1x to skos it :)
<Limona> 0o
<Limona> kaj pa so
<slax0r> speed-: rule of thumb, if it's nvidia, evga :)
<slax0r> SC ali FTW
<slax0r> pa je to to
<Limona> jaz mam gigabyte
<slax0r> tovarnisko super navito, podpora da ni boljse
<slax0r> kolegu cez 2 leti graficna crknila, poslal graficno nazaj, vse specifikacije racunalnika + slike, pa so mu poslali nazaj novo graficno v isti vrednosti kot je bila njegova stara ko je bila se nova
<speed-> evga pravis
<speed-> grr
<speed-> ja
<speed-> dobro
<speed-> bom se zvecer malo pogledal :D
<speed-> samo glej
<slax0r> malo je sicer drazje, samo se splaca :)
<speed-> ce bo dala zvok od sebe
<speed-> pridem do tebe
<Limona> evga greje na puno
<speed-> :D
<Limona> al je to msi
<slax0r> speed-: ACX colleri mislim da do 60C po defaultu se sploh ne zazenejo
<slax0r> cooler*
<slax0r> evga se ne greje nekaj dosti
<slax0r> jaz se mam dodatno navito
<slax0r> pa igram z temp tam okrog 40-50
<slax0r> samo z tweakanim fan curve-om
<Limona> speed- cooler bos mel stock?
<slax0r> da ze pri 60 dela na 80% :)
<Limona> speed- m.2 ssd, ti si nor :)
<speed-> ne
<speed-> cooler se fali
<speed-> Limona ja cheap
<speed-> evo ne pro
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> jaz sem prejsnji teden spet malo gledal da bi spet vodno dal gor
<slax0r> sem sel konzervativno sestavljat loop
<slax0r> samo za cpu
<slax0r> pa sem priletel ze na 350eur
<slax0r> :/
<speed-> :)
<speed-> pa ja
<Limona> speed- m.2 ti bo crknu imho
<speed-> ti bos crkno
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> saj bo mel 2 v raid 0:P
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> ze tak bom prevec dal
<speed-> se to :D
<slax0r> kaj mas pa to za memoryja? 400eur za 16gb? :O
<speed-> ja :p
<speed-> 3866 :)
<slax0r> what the actual fuck?!
<Limona> wat
<Limona> why
<Limona> just why
<slax0r> dude...
<slax0r> vengance lpx 16gb 4GHz
<slax0r> 200gbp
<Limona> pizda mogoce bi si pa tudi nov ram ubavu
<Limona> dej nehte :D
<Limona> kolk pride slax0r
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj bos rabil masino speed- samo v fps ni ravno neke hude razlike :D
<speed-> notepad++ bo letel ko raketa
<speed-> !
<Limona> kek
<Limona> sublime
<Limona> scrub
<pitastrudl> atom pls
<slax0r> go vim or go home
<pitastrudl> nano or die
<Limona> nvim
<Limona> for linux
<speed-> :D
<speed-> nono
<speed-> umirite se
<speed-> slax0r link !
<speed-> drugace
<speed-> pa plata ki jo mam podpira 3866 max
<speed-> tak da
<speed-> fu
<speed-> spet bo drazje vse
<speed-> jebemo sunac
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/memory/ddr4/ddr4-3866-mhz
<jabuk> ▷ DDR4 3866 MHz Memory | OVERCLOCKERS UK
<jabuk> DDR4 3866 MHz Memory @ OcUK ✓ Best Range ✓ Great Service ✓ Top Price - OVERCLOCKERS UK
<pitastrudl> z tisto grafo lahk zdej si tole gor daš http://blog.jwilm.io/announcing-alacritty/
<pitastrudl> še preden boš napisal ukaz, se bo že izvedel
<zdobbie> o jebo vas
<zdobbie> zakaj kurca rabis met hw-accelerated terminal?
<Limona> alo
<pitastrudl> alo ti
<Limona> keri ram je vredu zdaj
<pitastrudl> ta najbolsi
<Limona> patriot se zmaguje
<pitastrudl> zdobbie coz why not
<pitastrudl> :DDDD
<pitastrudl> 60fps terminal, git gut
<slax0r> speed-: pa res rabis 3866? :d
<slax0r> pitastrudl: http://sprunge.us/AfhA
<pitastrudl> :D
<Limona> git gad :D
<slax0r> gad = alias :P
<speed-> slax0r pa mel ga bom
<speed-> ka rabim
<speed-> je zaj nepomembno
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> mam, to je to!
<speed-> ves
<speed-> jaz to redko kupujem
<slax0r> tak ko jaz ko so zaceli 16gb rami bit popularni
<speed-> pa te ko kupim
<slax0r> zakaj rabis tolk rama?
<slax0r> saj ne
<slax0r> mel bom
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pac kupim
<speed-> pa te to drzi
<speed-> upam da vsaj 5 let
<speed-> :D
<Limona> speed- kje bos nabavu
<Limona> 7700k v sloveniji je 380e
<Limona> blakh
<speed-> mindfactory.de
<Limona> ja isto sem razmisljal, samo me skrbi ce mi pride plata zjebana
<Limona> pa jaz bom limal gor se moj hladilnik
<slax0r> speed-: http://geizhals.at
<slax0r> poisci najcenejse variante
<slax0r> :)
<Limona> slax0r de > au
<Limona> scrub
<slax0r> au? :P
<Limona> at
<Limona> lol
<slax0r> peassant ...
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> peasant*
<speed-> slax0r ce ni
<speed-> sem vse prevero
<speed-> mindfactory je najcenejsi povsod
<speed-> pa vse majo nak upu
<speed-> ves ko pride 1 stvar pride vse
<speed-> :D
<speed-> da nebo kje kake muke cakat
<Limona> speed- mene skrbi ce je kaj zjebano
<pitastrudl> mindfactory ma baje malo krš customer support
<slax0r> speed-: tak kot sem jaz
<slax0r> nabavil graficno pa psu
<pitastrudl> sem slišal, samo nevem
<slax0r> pa sem moral 2 tedna na psu cakat
<pitastrudl> je mel fulk tut dobre izkusnje pa to
<slax0r> ker ni bil na zalogi pa sem spregledal
<slax0r> na starem pa ni delalo
<slax0r> ko je graficna rada posrkala, je psu pokleknil
<speed-> nevem jaz sem jim danes mail pisal
<slax0r> pa sem lahko 2 tedna graficno gledal na mizi
<speed-> in sem dobil nazaj valda pod 1 uro
<speed-> :)
<Limona> ja samo ti znas svabscino
<speed-> lol
<speed-> znam ja
<speed-> ko raztrgani doktor
<Limona> aja speed-
<Limona> tocno ta ssd mam jaz
<Limona> a gre na plato to gor?
<Limona> ce je m2
<Limona> 8 SATA3, 2 Ultra M.2 (PCIe Gen3 x4 & SATA3)
<Limona> gre
<Limona> o super
<Limona> tem pa tak :D
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/urR6lEO.gifv
<jabuk> Imgur
<speed-> kaj te nores
<speed-> da ni kul disk
<speed-> ali ka
<Limona> ne, jaz ga mam pa sem mislu proda
<Limona> sam itak bom nabavu plato
<Limona> pa zgleda da bom lahko kr not dal :)
<Limona> tak da :P
<speed-> aja mas disk
<speed-> pa ga nemores not dat
<Limona> da
<speed-> bravo
<Limona> :)
<Limona> klasika
<Limona> kaj pa kurci ne pisejo na laptope ce je sata al pa nvme
<speed-> *sigh*
<slax0r> :D
<Limona> uglavnem
<Limona> 15 je placa
<Limona> 16 se naroca :P
<speed-> mene ste pa zdaj spet iz tira vrgli
<speed-> ovemu rami ne paseju
<speed-> tebi disk ne pase
<speed-> ovemu se grafika nepase
<speed-> pff
<speed-> :D
<Limona> lol
<Limona> itak dokler ti grafa ne cvili tak ko meni
<Limona> je ok :)
<Limona> pa nena se sekiraj
<Limona> edino ram je zlo poceni te dni
<Limona> jaz res ne bi dal 400e za 16gb
<Limona> ker dobis za 100e
<speed-> bo plata omejena
<speed-> :p
<speed-> ima da je max speed
<Limona> mislim da grafa podpira oc ram
<Limona> ne pa def. na 4ghz
<speed-> ja saj jaz bom mel 3866
<speed-> :)
<speed-> to je max ka podpira ta
<Limona> kire
<Limona> 400e je overkill imho
<metalcamp> sup
<zdobbie> nothin much
<idioterna> 0
<idioterna> http://www.government.se/articles/2017/02/facts-about-migration-and-crime-in-sweden/
<jabuk> Facts about migration and crime in Sweden - Government.se
<jabuk> In recent times, simplistic and occasionally completely inaccurate information about Sweden and Swedish migration policy has been disseminated. Her...
<idioterna> yang says it's all lies.
<idioterna> ceprav so preverljivi viri navedeni
<yang> kaj me zdaj feljmas na javnem
<yang> flejmas
<zdobbie> ooooohh!
<matjaz> gg sweden
<matjaz> you da best!
<dz0ny> lol https://twitter.com/shreec/status/840684951154614273
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/zgodbe/koprski-programer-z-denarjem-s-kickstarterja-ustvarja-srednjevesko-igro/417229
<pitastrudl> sem videl ja :D
<pitastrudl> cel hype-train na faksu
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> baje je reku, da če zbere 200k, bo dal mod-e notri
<zdobbie> oooh!
<zdobbie> a For Honor ma to?
<CrazyLemon> whats for honor?
<zdobbie> "srednjeveška bojna igra"
<zdobbie> .yt for honor gameplay
<jabuk> FOR HONOR Walkthrough Gameplay Part 1 - Warlords (Knight Campaign) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG9KwML6BCA
<CrazyLemon> meh
<yang> upd: si ti placal za tradingview racun ?
<yang> skoz spamajo z reklamam
<yang> ce nis narocnik
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kateri je bil danes roglič na T-A?
<zdobbie> ne vem, sprint je bil na konc
<zdobbie> jutr je TT
<CrazyLemon> kul
<yang> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/7-nuns-at-seven-sisters-london-underground-station_uk_58c28806e4b0d1078ca5f2c8?ncid=engmodushpmg00000003
<jabuk> 7 Nuns Pictured At Seven Sisters London Underground Station | The Huffington Post
<jabuk> Does what it says on the tin.
<dz0ny> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/psv7n1tcffdlanepsydo.gif
<CrazyLemon> tis the amish season?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ApfoGLBsmc
<jabuk> The Story of The Handmaid's Tale • The Handmaids Tale on Hulu - YouTube
<jabuk> Take a look inside the world of The Handmaid's Tale. Premieres April 26th, only on Hulu. See more on Hulu at https://www.hulu.com/the-handmaids-tale Get an i...
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-14
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> hum, ok
<zdobbie> jutro
<msev--> ne no :(
<msev--> uniču sm si zaslon na fonu
<Limona> speedo
<Limona> kje je jebemti
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/X2UBrS3.gifv
<jabuk> When you need to wrestle your bike to get on, maybe you should just go back to bed.
<Limona> ola
<Limona> od nf-f12
<Limona> aja nvm
<Limona> sej majo 140mm
<pitastrudl> jutro
<Limona> ola
<Limona> evo mam vse dele
<Limona> jutri pa nabavit :3
<zdobbie> kter CPU smo ti zvoteal?
<Limona> 7700k
<Limona> mostly speedek's fault
<zdobbie> dat speed- guy?
<Limona> yep
<zdobbie> danes je pa sumljivo odsoten ...
<zdobbie> hm ...
<slax0r> I helped :P
<CrazyLemon> go ryzen or go home!
<CrazyLemon> k pofixajo vse težave ti bo pa žal!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Limona> haha
<Limona> mja
<Limona> 2020 bo ze nov cpu :P
<slax0r> heh
<slax0r> ko pofixajo
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> slight issues..nothing major
<slax0r> mhm
<matjaz> .yt here comes the sun
<jabuk> Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles Tribute https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgiQD56eWDk
<matjaz> njoy!
<CrazyLemon> tribute..pha!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheOnion/status/841311395543113728/video/1
<jabuk> The Onion on Twitter: "The purpose of Daylight Saving Time is to celebrate the sun goddess Shapash as she awakens from her astral slumber. https://t.co/CKM8bV1fII"
<pitastrudl> ayyyyyy
<zdobersek> l
<yang> .sskj jure
<jabuk> júre -ta m (ȗ) ekspr. nekoliko omejen, neroden človek: ti si pravi jure
<Limona> kek
<pitastrudl> če na raspberian-u ne laufa openssh-server, kako se jaz potem sploh sshjam notri?
<pitastrudl> je to potem sshd?
<Limona> telnet
<pitastrudl> aha, sshd je proces od paketa openssh-server
<yang> pitastrudl: apt-get install ssh
<pitastrudl> ne sej imam, samo zanima me katero verzijo laufam
<Limona> y u no tellnet :D
<yang> ssh -V
<pitastrudl> ugotavljam če se ssh ključi niso razumel z gnome-keyring zaradi tega ker sem generiral ključe z -o parametrom ali zaradi tega ker server ne podpira tega zapisa
<pitastrudl> ker naj ne bi gnome-keyring imel rad Ed25519 ključev
<pitastrudl> http://man.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-current/man1/ssh-keygen.1?query=ssh-keygen%26sec=1#o
<jabuk> OpenBSD manual pages
<pitastrudl> OpenSSH_6.7p1 Raspbian-5+deb8u3, OpenSSL 1.0.1t  3 May 2016
<pitastrudl> ni to > 6.5?
<dz0ny> lahko maš dropbear namest open-*
<pitastrudl> zakaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mju.gov.si/si/novinarsko_sredisce/novica/article/12925/8194/
<jabuk>  | Ministrstvo za javno upravo
<metalcamp_> minimalc? :)
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/OLwKECJ.png
<zdobersek> *internet*
<zdobersek> nc
<zdobbie> srecno
<CrazyLemon> http://rr-project.org/
<jabuk> rr: lightweight recording & deterministic debugging
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5y1pdPVDx8
<jabuk> The Ultimate LEGO Machine Returns! - YouTube
<jabuk> It's been three years since I built my Ultimate (Useless) LEGO Machine. It continues to thwart my efforts to turn it off. Time for me to finally get my reven...
<speed-> hai
<speed-> ka zaj delafci
<pitastrudl> se nic ne dela
<pitastrudl> pa ti
<speed-> eh
<pitastrudl> oziroma se dela, samo nic kaj profitnega
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> glih sem pred tem da narocim comp
<pitastrudl> a tist tvoj z norimi komponentami
<speed-> mah samo tiho boj
<speed-> skoraj 2.1k
<speed-> lol
<pitastrudl> lol
<speed-> sem se zadj neke miske dodal
<pitastrudl> samo?
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ryzen ni
<speed-> pa malo diske povecal
<speed-> :d
<speed-> FU
<speed-> CrazyLemon pa se napajalnika nima!
<speed-> :))9
<speed-> pa ne ohisja
<CrazyLemon> torej vsaj 3k?
<pitastrudl> sej ne rabis
<pitastrudl> zato boš ti rabil nuklearko
<speed-> ne ne to mam doma
<pitastrudl> daj notri zmeči še 2x 1080ti
<pitastrudl> da bo za neki ane
<speed-> 850w napajalnik mam
<speed-> pa en nice big tower
<pitastrudl> git gut http://i.imgur.com/czp5UA9.png
<slax0r> speed-: sli?
<speed-> nene
<speed-> cakaj
<speed-> zdaj sem tak dalec prisel
<speed-> ka pravijo ce na firmo vzemem je brez davka
<speed-> zdaj pa morem z ajpesa dobit potrdilo
<speed-> faking shit :D
<Limona> speed- oj
<Limona> keri case bos vzel
<speed-> kaj
<slax0r> zakaj z ajpesa?
<slax0r> aja, na svojo firmo?
<slax0r> speed-: ohisje...
<slax0r> :D
<pitastrudl> daj tole vzemi ane
<pitastrudl> http://store.antec.com/cube_razer
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<jabuk> Antec Cube - Designed by Razer - antec.com
<jabuk> Antec Cube - Designed by Razer
<slax0r> oh ffs
<slax0r> toti moderni case-i
<slax0r> ...
<pitastrudl> [TRIGGERED]
<slax0r> grdo tak da niti pod mizo ne bi mel
<slax0r> za noge gor naslanjat
<pitastrudl> pa to je najbols ej
<Limona> lol
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne tole? http://www.lian-li.com/en/products-computer-desk/
<slax0r> https://www.evertek.com/imageshare/B/300x300/BLK-DA-01BD-FB-unit.jpg
<slax0r> done deal
<Limona> ceprov ta zadeva zih ful hladi
<slax0r> tezka ko prasica, preden bo kdo ukradel ga bo 2x vsekalo v krizu
<slax0r> :D
<pitastrudl> če hočeš transformerja https://www.inwin-style.com/en/gaming-chassis/H-Tower
<slax0r> ne pa ta plastik fantastik
<yang> Če bi koga slučajno zanimala IT konferenca konec avgusta https://www.gnu.org/ghm/
<slax0r> lol, a prav table case prodajajo? :D
<pitastrudl> ja kaj tega Å¡e nisi vedu?
<pitastrudl> enkrat sem bil na lanu na Krškem pa je tip sabo mizo prnesu
<pitastrudl> notri pa komp, lol
<slax0r> ne, ker ne vidim poante, ce bi ze rad to mel bi si sam naredil, ne pa kupil :)
<slax0r> drugace to sem videl da ma folk racunalnike v mizah ja
<slax0r> pa v akvarijih
<slax0r> itd
<pitastrudl> ja vem ja, sam itak speed-  ma dnar za metat okol, kaj veš
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ja kaj pa v olju?
<pitastrudl> še pomfri narediš zraven
<slax0r> ja, baby olje
<pitastrudl> tisti case zgoraj, Net  Weight 23.03kg :D
<slax0r> keeri to?
<pitastrudl> zadnji link ko sem ga postal
<slax0r> antec cube?
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> zadnji link ko sem ga postal
<slax0r> aja transformer
<pitastrudl> kišta zgleda kot da bo poletela
<speed-> mam ohisje jaz tudi
<speed-> ce bo kdo kradel
<speed-> da ne pride dalec
<speed-> :D
<Limona> ah ti mas staro
<Limona> sej ves da tanovi psu dol pihajo
<Limona> oz od spodej srkajo pa zadej pihajo
<Limona> na spodnjem delu kiste
<Limona> ne vec zgoraj
<slax0r> in stari PSUji so bili pa kaj drugace?
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> koliko jaz psuje gledam
<slax0r> so meli pac samo odzadaj ventilator ki so pihali ven
<speed-> 20 let
<Limona> ne, stari psuji so bili ponavadi nad maticno
<pitastrudl> novejši pa sideways pa pod kotom 45 stopinj
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> jaz mam star psu
<speed-> evo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> novi psu tudi lahko das nad maticno
<slax0r> se poveca pretok zraka po masini
<Limona> how come no one does that :P
<speed-> ker so retardi!
<speed-> psu ima da je gori
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ne pa ko mamo tu neke hpje
<speed-> vse kontra obrnjeno
<speed-> ko da bi bili anglezi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> bitch please https://goo.gl/gfDmQq
<Limona> wat
<Limona> http://i.imgur.com/GfUCBWZ.jpg
<Limona> tak nekak mora it
<speed-> nah
<speed-> that is pussy way
<slax0r> eh...
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> hjoj
<speed-> to nebo slo danes skos pomojem
<speed-> pickarija!
<Limona> jaz pa jutri nabavim :3
<Limona> isto razmisljam da bi nek malo boljsi ram
<Limona> ko pa 2400
<Limona> :)
<slax0r> ne bo razlike
<speed-> stari
<speed-> faking neverjetno
<speed-> ce mi to dajo brez davka lol
<speed-> koliko sem vec zapravo bom avtomatsko prisparal :))
<dz0ny> tole je pa kr overkill http://www.gearbest.com/ip-cameras/pp_607361.html?wid=21
<pitastrudl> za kamero?
<pitastrudl> al kamera
<pitastrudl> dem features tho
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/5QwMI0k.png
<slax0r> 25eur je dosti?
<pitastrudl> "Bowwow..
<pitastrudl> :D
<Limona> @speed- keri ram nabavljas
<pitastrudl> pa ni spet toliko sam že mam eno kamero
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> Limona speed- jebita se
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> zaj bi se jaz nekaj nabavil
<slax0r> :D
<Limona> :D
<pitastrudl> lol se timelapse ma
<Limona> treba upgreyydat
<pitastrudl> samo Å¡e skynet integration rabi
<dz0ny> smoke detection, night mode
<dz0ny> vse ma :)
<dz0ny> pa free botnet :D
<slax0r> kaj pa ce jo das za vlan?
<pitastrudl> pol postane self aware in se priklopi direkt na ethernet
<speed-> Limona
<pitastrudl> no saving you here
<Limona> povej
<speed-> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-Trident-Z-DDR4-3866-DIMM-CL18-Dual-Kit_1138136.html
<jabuk> 16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3866 DIMM CL18 Dual
<speed-> iskal sem url lol
<jabuk> 69282 - Hersteller: G.Skill&lt;br&gt;Modellname: Trident Z&lt;br&gt;Gesamtkapazitt: 16GB&lt;br&gt;Anzahl der Module: 2x&lt;br&gt;Kapazitt der Einzelmodule:
<Limona> mmm
<Limona> ma nevem no to je malo overkill sam
<Limona> 3866
<Limona> njam :D
<speed-> stari ka delajo ti svabi
<speed-> prvo sem od firme naslov dal
<dz0ny> drgac tole me hajca http://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_605468.html
<speed-> ker nekak mislim da de -> at
<speed-> hitreje pride
<dz0ny> reflective oled
<speed-> pa so mi diske umaknili iz kosarice
<speed-> kao nemores kupit v avstrijo
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> dz0ny, lepa
<Limona> hahaha
<speed-> budale
<speed-> zdaj pa da vidimo ajpes
<speed-> kak so hitri
<Limona> cl18 good tho?
<Limona> pa jebes
<Limona> bom istega vzel :)
<speed-> nevem lahko pa pocakas 1 teden
<speed-> ali kak dugo bo to sem hodilo
<speed-> no
<speed-> mogoce bo 1 teden trajalo da dobim potrdilo haha
<slax0r> hjao ej
<slax0r> zaj bom moral upgrejdat?
<speed-> ni ti treba!
<slax0r> TREBA!
<slax0r> ze gledam kaj se mi bolj splaca
<slax0r> evga 1080 z water blockom
<slax0r> ali 2x 970 pa 2 water blocka od ekwb
<slax0r> :D
<Limona> slax0r jaz ne bi vodno hladil
<Limona> osebno
<Limona> se posebej ne kaj tak drgega
<matjaz> dz0ny, trans reflective pomeni, da ga zunanja svetloba osvetli?
<matjaz> that's amazing
<speed-> jaz tudi ne verjamem vodi
<speed-> nerad hodim okoli z pijaco
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pussy
<speed-> samo to zato ka sem slampast
<speed-> saj glej
<dz0ny> matjaz: yep ne rab led svetit da ke j vids
<speed-> alkohola ne polivam
<speed-> ono brez alkoholno samo :D
<dz0ny> oz mas neki za ponoc
<slax0r> jaz sem tudi slampast
<slax0r> ali jebi ga
<dz0ny> matjaz: fora je bl sonce sveti bl vids :D
<speed-> se ko spricer polivam, samo slatina ven tece!
<matjaz> dz0ny, amazing!
<matjaz> jo bom mal zjutubal doma
<speed-> slax0r sicer ena resna zadeva
<speed-> sem mel neko zurko pred 15 leti
<speed-> pa sem tekel z spricerjem dol po skarpi
<speed-> pa se razsipal na pune
<speed-> ampak nisem polil niti pikice
<speed-> :D
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://youtu.be/UVXubANJunE?t=543
<slax0r> iscem eno sliko
<slax0r> evo https://goo.gl/Yn0Qnt
<slax0r> bleeding/leak testing
<slax0r> sestavis, napolnis z vodo
<slax0r> zalaufas samo pumpo
<slax0r> obracas kiblo v vse mozne strani
<slax0r> treses
<Limona> mhm
<slax0r> tepkas cevi itd
<slax0r> da spravis ves luft ven
<slax0r> potem pa pustis pumpo laufat kak dan
<slax0r> z papirom/robcki na kriticnih tockah
<slax0r> da vidis ce si kje zajebal
<slax0r> ce slucajno kje voda pusca
<slax0r> ce v tem dnevu ni blo nic, potem tudi naslednjega pol leta ne bo, ko bos spet razmetal pa spucal vse
<slax0r> pa se temperaturo odvedes iz masine
<Limona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtPsplsZQ5Y
<jabuk> Water Cooling Loop Fail - YouTube
<Limona> a tko nekak
<jabuk> Filling Sour Apple doesn't go quite to plan...
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/Qif8d1
<slax0r> kak ma vse natiscano...
<slax0r> omg
<slax0r> drugace pa ja, ravno zarad tega ne priklaplas drugih komponent na strom dokler ne napolnis in sprobas
<slax0r> water cooling's the shizzle
<matjaz> prletu je 7.0 android!
<matjaz> yay!
<msev--> učer je bil commonwealth day
<speed-> juhu
<speed-> tea on
<matjaz> dons je pa steak and blowjob day, so what?!
<msev--> dz0ny, a ta amazefit omogoča da slediš gpxu route da ti pokaže kje si na routei na poti do cilja?
<speed-> matjaz are you getting both?
<speed-> or just steak :p
<matjaz> none actually :P
<msev--> he's giving the steak to her :D
<speed-> alzo fine
<speed-> ajde fakin svabi pisite mi nazaj
<matjaz> it's švaba, če je zakluču za danes, je zakluču za danes
<speed-> boljse da ni
<dz0ny> matjaz: wtf is gpx, and no
<dz0ny> msev--: ^^
<dz0ny> matjaz: ignore
<matjaz> I didn't
<matjaz> :)
<slax0r> I wouldn't either
<dz0ny> msev--: ce mas android wear 1.4 comaptible apk lahko daš na watch
<dz0ny> kr mene prtegne je 2days of gps 5 dni with screen
<dz0ny> ne mislim vsak dan filat watch
<msev--> aja zakon
<msev--> pol ubistvu nevem ghostracerja, mycrofta pa to loh dam vse gor
<msev--> če jo boš kupu se morva dobit na kavi da sprobava vse to :P
<msev--> no vsaj ghostracerja :D
<msev--> kko pa to a ma tok dobro baterijo a so kj optimiziral android wear
<msev--> al ma posebn zaslon?
<matjaz> inb4 je zdej dz0ny ne bo kupil
<speed-> lol
<msev--> inbefore?
<speed-> bo kupo
<speed-> ampak bo tajil
<msev--> a dj no :D
<matjaz> al pa to ja
<msev--> a se ne upate z mano dobit :D
<dz0ny> msev--: bi me zihr ugrabu
<dz0ny> :D
<msev--> pol bi pa govoru "my precious" :D
<metalcamp_> glede na to, da je kemik se na vašem mestu z njim ne bi kaj dosti hecal
<msev--> a dj no...ne res me zanima tale ura k moja SW3 zdrži sam par ur z gpsom
<msev--> z njenim notranjim
<msev--> razn če shaream prek bluetootha
<msev--> al pa kml npr da naložiš gor
<dz0ny> msev--: nope tole dela standalone http://i.imgur.com/NPhrxf6.png
<msev--> pa pol slediš ruti
<msev--> shizzle my dizzle kok cajta zdrži
<matjaz> tale prst zakriva podatek, da je prižgana že 1 dan in 4 ure, pa je na 82% baterije
<matjaz> če se prav spomnim iz videa :)
<msev--> ja tko ene par key appov bi blo fajn da bi delal...mycroft na uri, homecompanion, keep, oruxmaps, ghostracer...a to mislš da bi vse delal dzony
<msev--> a lahko emulira wear...k to je nek custom android gor ni wear
<dz0ny> msev--: matjaz https://youtu.be/UVXubANJunE?t=761
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> msev--: who knows
<dz0ny> na xda maš forum pa vpraši
<msev--> kok cajta pa je to sploh zunaj kko da sm zgrešu
<dz0ny> feb so dal world verzijo
<dz0ny> nov je bla v china
<msev--> dobr pol fairly recent
<msev--> dz0ny, če boš kupu a boš lahko sprobal prosm ghostracerja če dela :D
<msev--> vsaj to :D
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j5bRbdUMf0 notbad
<jabuk> Rameses B - Virtuality [Monstercat Release] - YouTube
<jabuk> 🎧 Support on all platforms: https://Monstercat.lnk.to/Virtuality 👻 Snapchat: https://www.snapchat.com/add/monstercat 😺 Follow Monstercat Snapchat: https://ww...
<msev--> zakon bi blo če bi vsi appi k delajo na wearu delal tut na tej uri
<msev--> k to bi bla pol amazeballs ura
<matjaz> če baterija drži, pa notificationi letijo je to že to
<msev--> mah bv
<msev--> če je smartwatch pol nej doda neke posebne funkcije
<speed-> saj ma dodano vrednost
<speed-> tebe prikaze kak bedaka
<speed-> :p
<Limona> kek
<msev--> a pol so sam uni kul k majo Suunto :D
<speed-> nimam pojma ka je suunta
<Limona> pizda
<Limona> del mene se zmer prav
<Limona> 8 jedr
<Limona> you idiot
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/Peter_SagFan/status/841653377687781376
<jabuk> Peter SagFan on Twitter: "😡Who let the dogs out ???TT Peter Sagan 🤔
<jabuk> #tirreno #tirrenoadriatico https://t.co/MFSEdGfkXC"
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 12.km  J od IZOLE @14/03/2017 16:57:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+13.68+E
<pitastrudl> kaj to meri sploh jabuk ^
<zdobbie> potrese
<pitastrudl> zanimivo
<pitastrudl> .plosk
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> it's broken
<pitastrudl> .apt gcr
<jabuk> libcrypt-gcrypt-perl {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> git-remote-gcrypt {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> gir1.2-gcr-3 {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> gcrystal {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> gcr {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<pitastrudl> .gif what in tarnation
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/16RTHqzYWmxGw.gif
<pitastrudl> kek
<_upd_> .gif fedora
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/26BRBAA6bQv8nqA4o.gif
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny created sentry (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vy13u
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/sentry 0fe7b93 dz0ny: Add raven
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny opened pull request #74: Add raven (master...sentry) https://git.io/vy132
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 9 new commits to master: https://git.io/vy13D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 5f84720 metalcamp: added Bitstamp API
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 337f9c9 metalcamp: added conversion to lowercase, updated Readme.md
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master cf7129e dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #74: Add raven (master...sentry) https://git.io/vy132
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted sentry at 0fe7b93: https://git.io/vy13S
<dz0ny> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/JO6Wz3r.gif
<dz0ny> .plosk
<jabuk> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/hp3.gif
<pitastrudl> .deb gcr
<pitastrudl> .dep gcr
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dz0ny> .apt gcr
<jabuk> libcrypt-gcrypt-perl {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> git-remote-gcrypt {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> gir1.2-gcr-3 {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> gcrystal {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> gcr {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<pitastrudl> sem upal da bo vrgel reverse dependencies :p
<dz0ny> .xkcd random
<jabuk> One-Sided: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/one-sided.png
<dz0ny> .xkcd
<jabuk> Chat Systems: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/chat_systems.png
<pitastrudl> ta je dobra :D
<CrazyLemon> who's raven?
<CrazyLemon> also.. če kdo rabi wrt1200ac vem kje se dobi za 120€ :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kateri je bil roglič danes?
<zdobbie> 5.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh..torej ni skupno nič napredoval?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> 9 sekund
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/828777003809568/videos/1443019615718634/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<jabuk> Facebook
<CrazyLemon> sagan danes
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/trendi/film/obozevalci-velikih-pokovcev-pozor-sheldon-bo-dobil-svojo-serijo-437446
<jabuk> Oboževalci Velikih pokovcev, pozor: Sheldon bo dobil svojo serijo - siol.net
<jabuk> Eden najbolj priljubljenih likov, ki jih lahko trenutno gledamo na malih ekranih, je očitno tako dober, da bo dobil svojo lastno serijo.
<metalcamp> oh noes
<zdobbie> oh noes indeed
<msev--> kko že dodam lokacijo mape z adb-jem v path
<msev--> če je tole /home/msev/Koda/platform-tools path do te mape
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-15
<speed-> mmorgen
<zdobbie> hoi
<metalcamp_> o/
<speed-> \o
<slax0r> forgot to irc
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> lp
<speed-> did u?
<slax0r> did I not?
<slax0r> si narocil?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> mislim sem naroco
<speed-> samo se nejsan placal
<speed-> cakan
<speed-> ka mi lekar brez davka dajo
<speed-> :))
<speed-> san jin vceraj potrdila gor poslal
<speed-> samo neven ce so prava haha
<speed-> 350eur popusta, se malo splaca pocakat
<speed-> itak pa pise ka 17.3 do komaj meli zadnjo stvar na zalogi
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> si vzel nvme, speed-?
<speed-> pitastrudl itak
<speed-> samo pravim cakam
<speed-> ce je vse ok
<pitastrudl> mindfactory?
<speed-> da
<speed-> pocakam tja do 10 ce mi nic ne poslejo
<speed-> dam tu svabu
<pitastrudl> najs
<speed-> naj klice
<slax0r> speed-: 350eur? to je skoraj za se 16GB ramov :P :D
<speed-> ja
<pitastrudl> hitro kupi
<zdobbie> gogogogogogo
<speed-> jah
<speed-> jaz bi jim ze dal
<speed-> samo ce so mi to opcijo dali
<speed-> pa morem pocakat ne :D
<msev--> a je to normalno da pri raznih "push notificationih" da morm data ugasnt pa pržgat da dobim pushe
<msev--> a je pokvarjen 3g modem al kaj
<zdobersek> dem tinder matches not coming through?
<pitastrudl> kek
<msev--> ne tist vrjetn dela nism Å¡e poizkusu :D
<msev--> morm zj začet :D
<zdobersek> sad :'/
<zdobersek> nobenih tinder notificationov ne dobivas :'(
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ampak to ni vzrok
<speed-> da so notificationi pokvarjeni :)
<CrazyLemon> or is it
<speed-> gdo bi vedu
<pitastrudl> msev--:  probaj pobrisat podatke google play serviceov
<pitastrudl> pa rebootaj telefon
<pitastrudl> ponavadi appi uporabljajo GCM za notifijeksne pa se je kaj zaciklal
<zdobersek> also, be the change you want to see in the world
<zdobersek> that could hlep
<zdobersek> help
<msev--> zdobersek, nism še naložil tinderja sploh
<msev--> ker če ne bi jih zihr ful dobival
<zdobersek> aha
<msev--> pitastrudl, rebootanje pomaga :D
<pitastrudl> lol ok
<msev--> pol k rebootnem dobim vse notificatione za nazaj
<pitastrudl> ja boš zdej vsakič rebootal?
<msev--> ampak to ni taprav fix
<msev--> ne
<pitastrudl> a dej ne ga lomt
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev--> zj sm naštimal priority za pushetto
<msev--> če bo mejbi to pomagal, da so prioritetni notificationi
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<msev--> tole   probaj pobrisat podatke google play serviceov pa tut vrjetn neb blo najbolš k mam android wear uro
<msev--> in bi mi vrjetn tut te podatke pobrisal ane?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče te pa grinder heca?? blokira notificatione od tinderja?
<msev--> blage kaj je to grinder
<msev--> :D
<pitastrudl> mogoče rabiš grindr
<CrazyLemon> riight
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<pitastrudl> msev--:  ne bo nič
<pitastrudl> mislim da
<pitastrudl> ne skrbi
<pitastrudl> sej te čakajo horny singles in ur area
<speed-> za vsakim kuklom :D
<pitastrudl> msev--: drugace nebi smel pobrisat kej, samo za wear nevem kaj bi blo
<pitastrudl> pač mislim da tudi nič
<msev--> ja tm mam samo manage search data pa manage wearable data
<msev--> pod storitve google play
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> mogoče je kje drugje
<msev--> izbris podatkov zaganjalnika? izbris podatkov iskanja google?
<pitastrudl> veš kaj, prvo dej v anglescino
<pitastrudl> ker te prevodi so obup
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> iskanja google ne
<pitastrudl> nevem kaj misli z zaganjalnik
<pitastrudl> launcher pomoje
<pitastrudl> to tut ni
<pitastrudl> .yt how to wipe google play services
<jabuk> how to disable GooglePlay Service on any android device https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VqX6TZdf-A
<pitastrudl> lol, close enough
<matjaz> včeri sem si namestil VS Code
<matjaz> I actually like it
<matjaz> GG M$!
<msev--> ja sj je zlo podobn atomu a ni
<pitastrudl> gg
<msev--> kko pa handla large file?
<matjaz> odl(5)
<matjaz> zato mi je pa všeč
<matjaz> pa hiter je
<matjaz> pa minimalno rabi konfiguracije
<matjaz> vsaj za Python
<zdobersek> VS Code? is that the Atom ripoff?
<CrazyLemon> atom handles large files!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<matjaz> jest bi reku da je veliko boljši nadomestek, ne ripoff :D
<msev--> atom se obes tut na najbl močni mašini k naložim kšn huge fajl
<msev--> medtem ko sublime prebavi k champ
<msev--> matjaz, kaj te je pa impresioniralo?
<matjaz> da je MS produkt
<matjaz> pa da je dejansko dober
<Limona> speed- kak dolgo bo trajalo? :P
<speed-> Limona kaj
<msev--> matjaz, isto velja za MS office :D
<msev--> libre doesn't even come close
<matjaz> msev--, just stahp
<matjaz> right now
<speed-> MS für immer
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> prekmurje republika :D
<speed-> pa to tudi
<speed-> MS^2
<speed-> einstein ni mel prav!
<speed-> e = ms^2 :D
<CrazyLemon> MSS?
<slax0r> ja, murski shutzstaffel
<Limona> lol
<Limona> speed- za pc :P
<Limona> ma nevem, razlika med tu pa mindfactory je 100e
<Limona> sm upal da bo vec
<speed-> ce cakam birokracijo
<speed-> eh meni bo velka razlika
<speed-> ce gre to skos
<Limona> ja ker mas preko davkov
<speed-> skoraj 400 eur je ze po defaultu
<speed-> pa se mgooce 350 bo bonusa
<speed-> :D
<Limona> lol
<speed-> samo te me ze skroaj mantra
<Limona> :/
<speed-> da bi se to zagono :))
<msev--> ja če rabš lepo oblikovanje pol ga ni čez MS Office :D
<msev--> če pa rabš sam basics je pa libre dost :D
<CrazyLemon> torej ni mogoče vstavit rožic v .odt?
<msev--> :P
<slax0r> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slax0r> SPLAIN
<msev--> ja nevem že table nemorš neke lepe nardit :D
<msev--> pol pa da bi kšno navzkrižno sklicevanje pa kšne avtomatske naslove delal to bi pa sploh vse zbombal
<zdobbie> hja
<zdobbie> moras potrenerat
<slax0r> dobo dohodnino
<CrazyLemon> torej..the shopping starts today?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> ker mi ni jasno ce moram kaj placat ali ne
<CrazyLemon> a je položnica zravn ali ne :D
<slax0r> a potem pride pri odmeri dohodnine zraven poloznica?
<slax0r> davek placan v tujini je 3k, priznano 1960, akontacija 0
<slax0r> wut?!
<slax0r> a to prav razumem, da mi je bila odmerjena dohodnina v visini 1960eur, pomeni da bi moral teh 1960eur placat, ampak ker sem v tujini placal 3000eur davka, so mi priznali samo 1960eur placanega davka v tujini in mi zato ni treba placat nic?
<msev--> če mam adb v /usr/binu
<msev--> pa hočm inštalirat apk na android wear
<msev--> a naj dam apk v usr/bin/ folder?
<CrazyLemon> man adb
<msev--> msev@msev-computer:/usr/bin$ adb -e install map-wear1-arm.apk
<msev--> 41 KB/s (4883971 bytes in 113.967s)
<msev--> 	pkg: /data/local/tmp/map-wear1-arm.apk
<msev--> aha sj dela
<msev--> Success
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @15.03.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% vzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:54, Kulminacija: 12:12:05, Sončni zahod: 18:08:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 52min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> ok nateg brez davka se reba v slo z tem ubadat :D
<zdobersek> here, take my commas: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<zdobbie> some more from this system: ,,,,,,,
<speed-> :D
<speed-> DRUGS ARE BAD
<speed-> okey?
<matjaz> I, have, some, to, spare, too.
<CrazyLemon> so commas for everyone?
<speed-> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CJaFyLuUwAAyYHg.jpg
<slax0r> https://imgur.com/ViGbaji
<jabuk> Lego Tape. The future is here! - GIF on Imgur
<jabuk> A .gif image with topic of No Topic, tagged withand ; uploaded by alpinej0e. Lego Tape. The future is here!
<speed-> the future is now?
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> now is the future as defined in the past
<slax0r> koline
<slax0r> yum yum
<zdobbie> .yt oda gujdeki
<jabuk> MI2 - Oda gudeki https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH_2UirZXw0
<slax0r> to ja
<zdobbie> "zato ko prasec ni pes!"
<idioterna> ma psi so zilavi
<idioterna> no, razn od bake
<napsy> dz0ny: ping
<slax0r> napsy: pang
<zdobersek> slax0r: pung
<msev--> peng
<dz0ny> Napsy reci
<slax0r> zdobersek: pravkar smo poimenovali kitajskega novorojencka
<napsy> dz0ny: ti si webkit expert?
<dz0ny> Ne
<dz0ny> Zdobersek
<msev--> dz0ny, je sam expert
<napsy> pol pol zdobersek rabim :)
<zdobersek> oo, not a msev-- !
<zdobersek> napsy: shoot
<matjaz> OH SHIT
<matjaz> TIL: SECONDS in bash is amazing
<zdobbie> OH DAMN
<zdobbie> SECONDS: command not found
<slax0r> echo $SECONDS
<slax0r> uptime v sekundah...
<matjaz> you're holding (using) it wrong
<matjaz> SECONDS=0; do something; duration=$SECONDS
<matjaz> uporabi to v skriptah za merjenje časa
<zdobbie> gonna need more precision than just SECONDS
<matjaz> not for long operations
<matjaz> or a human readble dormat
<matjaz> dormat ...
<matjaz> FORMAT
<zdobbie> doormat?
<slax0r> human readable doormat :D
<slax0r> lmao
<idioterna> it makes sense
<idioterna> EGON IÅ IRBO
<idioterna> pa to
<zdobbie> to je za pred vrata, ne za na havbo od resilca
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> long human readable doormat
<pitastrudl> neverforget
<zdobersek> remember it
<zdobersek> remember what it said
<pitastrudl> je kdo delal kaj z opencv tukaj?
<zdobersek> who wants for computer vision
<zdobersek> honestly
<pitastrudl> computers!
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/103531-amd-tech-guru-shares-ryzen-gaming-optimisation-tips/
<jabuk> AMD tech guru shares Ryzen gaming optimisation tips - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> A few tweaks to a Ryzen 7 1800X system garnered a 35.53 per cent gaming gain.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpLQG7sF_DM
<jabuk> The Data Center Mural Project: Monotype to Mural - YouTube
<jabuk> See muralists translate artist Gary Kelley’s handmade monotype to the wall of the Google data center in Council Bluffs. Find out more about the mural and Gar...
<pitastrudl> notbad
<msev--> should this work https://github.com/dhruvbaldawa/commute.py ?
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msev--> k piše da je alpha :D
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/novice/slovenskim-obcinam-denar-za-140-polnilnih-postaj-kje-jih-bodo-postavili-437527
<jabuk> Slovenskim občinam denar za 140 polnilnih postaj, kje jih bodo postavili? - siol.net
<jabuk> Eko sklad bo finančno podprl 69 občin pri postavitvi polnilnih postaj za električna vozila v zavarovanih območjih narave in območjih Natura 2000. Na razpisu ...
<CrazyLemon> ker bullshit je to da forsirajo AC
<msev--> a "adb -e uninstall map-wear-1-arm.apk" bi moral delat za uninstall appa z watcha
<msev--> če sm jo na podobn način inštaliral
<msev--> nevem kaj ta -e pomen morm poguglat
<CrazyLemon> man adb
<matjaz> model bi vse zguglu
<matjaz> pa nič ne zgugla
<matjaz> smh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev--> directs command to the only running emulator aha že vem
<CrazyLemon> .yt wdl cashmere
<jabuk> WDL - Cashmere https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vqofKAKDnM
<CrazyLemon> nice tunes
<msev--> dobr ja če ne gledaš videospota
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa gleda videospote?
<msev--> no-one
<msev--> a ti v terminalu predvajaš youtube :D
<CrazyLemon> v brskalniku je youtube..ampak delam X dokler se predvaja Y
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mtbslavnik.si/sl/
<jabuk> Prva stran
<CrazyLemon> awesome..neki se razvija!
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-16
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobbie> pozdrav
<speed-> jo
<speed-> zdobbie zakaj se kloniras
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> JustAmoebaThings
<zdobbie> HashtagJustAmoebaThings
<msev--> haha
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> prizadeti photoshop
<speed-> pa koji kurac me gnjavijo z tem
<speed-> :)
<speed-> vidim barvno sliko samo mi exporta crno belo :D
<metalcamp_> fsckin java... startup time: 232xxx ms
<zdobbie> that's, like, almost 4 minutes!
<metalcamp_> such speed :>
<msev--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZmqbL-hz7U
<jabuk> Echostar XXIII Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<jabuk> SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will deliver EchoStar XXIII, a commercial communications satellite for EchoStar Corporation, to a Geostationary Transfer Orbit (GTO)...
<metalcamp_> .xkcd
<jabuk> Best-Tasting Colors: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/best_tasting_colors.png
<msev--> kko v konzoli uno lepo začetno vrstico nardiš
<msev--> k je dvobarvna pa k puščica zgleda
<metalcamp_> https://xkcd.com/1810/
<jabuk> xkcd: Chat Systems
<metalcamp_> tole sem imel v mislih :)
<zdobersek> msev--: ctrl+L
<msev--> aha powerline je tist zgleda
<dz0ny> msev--: http://i.imgur.com/RKiJIg7.png powerline font pa shell k zna to delat
<msev--> da
<msev--> bash tut zna
<msev--> kul dela
<msev--> čeprov nevem a mi je všeč :D  no whatever zj bom mel en čas
<msev--> kko si barve naštimam
<msev--> sm zguglal
<CrazyLemon> ko bi zguglal predn bi vprašal :p
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tis happening
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/103525-amd-announces-ryzen-5-cpus/
<jabuk> AMD announces Ryzen 5 CPUs - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Quartet available April 11 from $169.
<pitastrudl> nice
 * CrazyLemon is going for R5 1600
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne 1800X
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vozim auto in ne falcon 9 raketo? coz i don't need it :D
<CrazyLemon> and them $$
<CrazyLemon> 500 USD samo za proc.. toliko je stal trenutni PC :)
<pitastrudl> zakaj rabiš novi cpu če že maš enega
<pitastrudl> nerabiš :p
<msev--> ja sam lažje namizno okolje si daš gor k preljuba unity :D
<pitastrudl> preljuba?
<pitastrudl> .sskj preljuba
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<CrazyLemon> .sskj preljubi
<jabuk> preljúb -a -o stil. -ó prid. (ȗ ū) ekspr. zelo ljub: preljuba mati ga je vsak dan čakala / preljuba domovina / v nagovoru obišči nas kmalu, preljubi prijateljpreljúbi -a -o sam.: preljubi je stal za njo; mislil je le na svojo preljubo
<zdobbie> bro
<zdobbie> do u even Slovene?
<CrazyLemon> he german bruh
<zdobbie> finally the 'strudl' thing makes sense
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> msev--: nisem vedel da imaš taka čustva do unity
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev--> ja ne nora-limona ma zelo intenzivna čustva do unity
<msev--> just sayin'
<pitastrudl> se mi je zdelo
<pitastrudl> samo on je tako Crazy
<CrazyLemon> whats your excuse??
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Limona> jebes unity
<pitastrudl> tiling WM or die
<zdobersek> I don't need no stinkin die!
<msev--> CrazyLemon, -> <Limona> jebes unity -> a boš dovolu da tko govori ??? !!! ???
<CrazyLemon> he's a fellow lemon
<CrazyLemon> we support each other..in other ways
<msev--> haha :D
<msev--> pol morm js grenivka postat da bom dobu mal te ljubezni :D
<msev--> hahaha
<matjaz> grenivka je grapefruit ...
<matjaz> there's no lemon in there!
<slax0r> close enough
<msev--> ja tko glede na družine sadja je sorodna ane
<matjaz> a bejž no bejž
<msev--> če bi poskvenciral oba genoma bi dobu velik prileganja :D
<zdobbie> actually, tale channel je kr dost grapefruitist, imo
<zdobbie> grapefruitofobicen, no
<pitastrudl> bananas
<zdobbie> bananas we like!
<slax0r> https://media.giphy.com/media/FmpAWaQ8Uwu8o/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> looool
<msev--> https://github.com/meefik/linuxdeploy
<jabuk> GitHub - meefik/linuxdeploy: Install and run GNU/Linux on Android | Установка и запуск GNU/Linux под Android
<jabuk> linuxdeploy - Install and run GNU/Linux on Android | Установка и запуск GNU/Linux под Android
<dz0ny> Time for yes dance?
<CrazyLemon> .gif no dance
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/cyyac9sTiN7ji.gif
<zdobersek> UH OH
<zdobersek> LOOK AT KIKI
<zdobersek> yes yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<slax0r> no no no
<zdobersek> YUSS YUSS YUS YUS-YUS-YUSSS
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU
<jabuk> Prototype Quadrotor with Machine Gun! - YouTube
<jabuk> CLICK TO TWEET: http://clicktotweet.com/btP1u FPSRussia Shirts: http://fpsrussia.spreadshirt.com/-C94489 Twitter: http://twitter.com/THEFPSHOW FaceBook: http...
<msev--> haha
<msev--> ja rusi znajo programirat kul projekte zgleda :D
<matjaz> https://github.com/joshnewlan/say_what
<jabuk> GitHub - joshnewlan/say_what: Using speech-to-text to fully check out during con calls
<jabuk> say_what - Using speech-to-text to fully check out during con calls
<matjaz> amazing
<zdobbie> klasika
<msev--> hahaha
<zdobbie> srecno
<msev--> A kdo ve kaj je razlika me Termuxom pa Linux Deployjem?
<msev--> aha linux deploy je boljši bolj popoln :D
<CrazyLemon> bolj popoln :D
<metalcamp_> say what
<matjaz> če bi kdo gledal berg doktorja v živo
<matjaz> http://origin-hls.24ur.com/plist/streamMlive3/0/eyJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJpc3MiOiJwb3AiLCJhdWQiOiJwb3AiLCJpYXQiOjE0ODk2NjE2ODIsImV4cCI6MTQ4OTY3OTY4MiwiY29udGV4dCI6eyJleHBpcmVzIjoidW5saW1pdGVkIiwidmlzaXRvcl9pZCI6Ii0xIiwiZHJtX3Byb3RlY3RlZCI6IjAiLCJtZWRpYV9wdWJsaXNoZWRfZnJvbSI6IjE0MTQ2NTY2NzIiLCJtZWRpYV9wdWJsaXNoZWRfdG8iOiIxNDg5NzQ4MDgyIiwibWVkaWFfZ2VvbG9jayI6Ik5vIGdlb2xvY2siLCJ2aXNpdG9yX2lwIjoiOC4yNTQuNzAuMTEiLCJtZWRpYV9maWxlbmFtZSI6InN0cmVhbU1saXZlMyJ9f
<matjaz> Q.IAFtXYS8SIgxj50-5MToOsOBIu47LoWs-iOfXnFFs6s/0/index.m3u8
<CrazyLemon> noice
<idioterna> lihkar sm zvedu kaj je to
<idioterna> ta gorski zdravnik
<idioterna> ftw
<CrazyLemon> jp
<idioterna> morm hitr storrentat pa pogledat celo serijo
<idioterna> al kako se temu rece
<idioterna> a je ze 1000 delov?
<CrazyLemon> ni to esmeralda
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> a je hans
<CrazyLemon> gruber..ja
<idioterna> a, gruber
<matjaz> alpetour vsak vikend pelje multiple avtobuse tja gor
<matjaz> men je to fascinantno
<idioterna> dobr biznis je
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> torej od 2008 do danes
<CrazyLemon> 9 sezon..87+ delov
<idioterna> aha kr kul
<idioterna> se vidmo nasledn tedn i guess
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> Liutenant Grueber
<yang> OberOffizier
<idioterna> verdammt nochmal
<yang> ko sem jaz videl na trač revijah "Gorski zdravnik prihaja v Slovenijo" sem si mislu, dobro nek dohtar pac, bogve zakaj ga vabijo, sele kasnej mi je sodelavka povedala, da je to neka serija :)
<yang> Sej so ze prej nardil neki podobnega, avstrijci pa nemci majo radi te zadeve k se v gorah dogajajo
<yang> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forsthaus_Falkenau
<jabuk> Forsthaus Falkenau – Wikipedia
<yang> pa slovenci
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/LazoCoder/Windows-Hacks
<jabuk> GitHub - LazoCoder/Windows-Hacks: Creative and unusual things that can be done with the Windows API.
<jabuk> Windows-Hacks - Creative and unusual things that can be done with the Windows API.
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17264726_10155179980313982_1323881878671201983_n.jpg?oh=0005da3b7391b68758564b50908b8bb2&oe=5925A821
<msev--> o gorski zdravnik noice :D
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17353218_1260369977385962_8974696234710980210_n.png?oh=267889fcaa7130cc674fd192efa71f9e&oe=596B4370
<CrazyLemon> .time ljubljana
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Ljubljana, Slovenia je 13:03
<msev--> haha dobr troll so izvedl
<matjaz> .time lj
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v 2 1/2 Park Sq, Boston, MA 02116, United States je 08:07
<CrazyLemon> noice!
<CrazyLemon> .time kp
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v North Korea je 20:37
<matjaz> .time kr
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v South Korea je 21:07
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> sup neighbour :>
<matjaz> .time crazylemon
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v 540 Pecan St, Brownwood, TX 76801, USA je 07:08
<CrazyLemon> call me mr. brownwood from now on
<matjaz> :D
<msev--> haha
<msev--> much brown very wood
<CrazyLemon> .time matjaz
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v d,, Tržaška cesta 286, 1000 Ljubljana, Slovenia je 13:09
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<msev--> .time marko
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Márkó, Hungary je 13:09
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa vemo kje se nahajaš :D
<msev--> opaaa :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pretty damn accurate :D
<msev--> .time msev
<jabuk> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
<matjaz> .time YOLO
<msev--> a js pa yolo dobim k sm tak car
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Yolo, CA, USA je 05:10
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil car bi bil v californii!
<CrazyLemon> twas a nice ride zdobbie ?
<zdobbie> twas
<zdobbie> short
<CrazyLemon> twas short tho
<zdobbie> k so me doma najêbal
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobbie> kudos you later
<zdobbie> al kva
<msev--> <zdobbie> k so me doma najêbal -> kdo te pa je
<msev--> :D
<zdobbie> braco!
<zdobbie> "bot ob enih doma, me bos zategnu do mehankarja, da vzamem nazaj avto"
<zdobbie> pridem dam, njegov avto pa ze doma
<msev--> Å¡koda da nis Å¡u Å¡e en krog pol
<msev--> :D
<metalcamp_> some people just want to see the world burn
<metalcamp_> ali kako že gre
<metalcamp_> msev--: https://github.com/jostmey/NakedTensor
<msev--> mašinlrning
<msev--> mašinžaga
<Limona> ta gradient descent
<Limona> damnit
<Limona> zajebana zadeva
<msev--> #ubuntu-si the channel to be!
<msev--> nov slogan
<johnnyyy> nov slogan : Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš
<johnnyyy> :)
<msev--> that describes me well :D
<msev--> ejjj...a če si narediš več novih api keyev za google distance matrix api, potem tastari keyi ne delajo več...in pa to ne vpliva na key od google calendar apija ane? so ločeni?
<msev--> ni nek univerzaln key za vse googleove storitve :D
<napsy> enako ko pri seksu
<napsy> "nov slogan : Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš"
<speed-> Lagernd und für Sie reserviert
<speed-> woohoo :D
<speed-> send it bitchezz
<Limona> kolk je popust :)
<speed-> nista
<yang> Mogoce komu pride prav tole
<yang> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1490005
<jabuk> TP-Link CPE Holder (Outdoor mounting without drilling) by flazer - Thingiverse
<jabuk> This is a new idea of mounting TP-Link's CPE outdoor routers in front of a window, without drilling or damaging the walls. As a base i used my la
<Resnik> yang
<Resnik> 3d printer maš?
<yang> nimam
<yang> Resnik: trenutno ne potrebujem te resitve zase
<yang> Resnik: ce potrebujes 3d modele, lahko vprasas na s5tech forumu
<Limona> zakaj rabis?
<Limona> speed- mislu sem davek off XD
<speed-> Limona tudi ne
<speed-> majo nek sistem
<speed-> pa mores et v slo prijavit
<speed-> pa namesto 19% placas 22% :D
<speed-> sem nekak upal da bi to mimo slo :)
<Limona> aja to zaradi rama?
<Limona> oz diska?
<Resnik> speed- kak sistem to?
<speed-> ne vse
<speed-> Resnik pa dober :D
<slax0r> za pasjanso bo
<slax0r> pa mogoce kak minesweeper
<Limona> rofl
<Limona> res je dober :P
<Limona> istega nabavu
<Limona> haha
<slax0r> potem pa mora bit dober ^^
<Limona> Resnik i7 7700k, gtx 1080, a270, 960 evo 500gb ssd, 3800mhz ram
<Resnik> ka pa ryzen? :P
<Limona> sm spraseval
<Limona> pa majo prav
<Limona> za 1800X se ne splaca extra 200e placat
<Limona> 3,6ghz
<Limona> proti 4,2ghz
<Limona> 4v8 cores
<Limona> treba pocakat da bo intel spustil cene 8jedernikov
<Limona> lej, Resnik ce bi bil tu 2 dni nazaj bi ryzena vzel, so me pa slax0r in ostali skurcali :P
<Resnik> sj prov
<Resnik> razen če te dnar tišči
<Limona> me ne
<Limona> sm mislu 8core vzet od intela
<Limona> pa nevem
<Limona> se ne splaca niti
<Limona> 1k za proc je malo prevec
<Limona> ene 400~600 max
<Resnik> jst morm mal zamenjat ker moj je str
<Resnik> pa ubistvu požrešen
<Limona> i7 7700k je 4,2ghz pa 4 cores
<Limona> navijes ga lahko na 5ghz
<Limona> :
<Resnik> i7 920 here
<Limona> hehe
<Limona> ma ja se ze kr splaca :)
<Limona> tanovi je 92 TDP
<Limona> pizda mi je zal da ni ze 8 jedrnikov
<sasa84> helou!
<dz0ny> omg
<dz0ny> hi
<dz0ny> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/dhqexdyp2zhpdrnavqas.png
<sasa84> oj dz0ny
<sasa84> LOL
<skyx> sasa84: hello ;)
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/mashable/status/842423977859399680
<jabuk> Mashable on Twitter: "Let's be honest -- we're all drooling from the BBQ at these under the radar BBQ restaurants in Austin https://t.co/JTeV58xk9E"
<dz0ny> hungry
<idioterna> o sasa84
<zdobbie> sasa84: !!!
<zdobbie> mah
<CrazyLemon> mah indeed!
<pitastrudl> mah
<zdobbie> ha
<zdobbie> ham
<CrazyLemon> a se je danes falcon 9 vrnu nazaj?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> it asploded
<zdobbie> as planned
<CrazyLemon> assploded?
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj je bilo to planned?
<zdobbie> ma ne vem ce je lih asplodeu
<zdobbie> sam nazaj ga niso prpelal
<CrazyLemon> so..space trashed?
<zdobbie> prollay
<pitastrudl> bi se vrnil če bi ga CrazyLemon vozil
<pitastrudl> samo nima $ pa vozi avto
<pitastrudl> pfffft
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/16/14951490/the-expanse-renewed-third-season-syfy
<jabuk> The Expanse has been renewed for a third season - The Verge
<jabuk> Season 3 will air in 2018
<pitastrudl> lol
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-17
<speed-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> \o
<zdobbie> ~o~ wobbly Fridays ~o~
<metalcamp_> ahoy
<msev--> oh captain my captain
<matjaz> TGIF
<matjaz> danes bo en kup SWAGov pol pa domov
<zdobbie> cega
<slax0r> jutro
<matjaz> SWAG
<matjaz> scientific wild-ass guess
<msev--> swag? a boste majce dobil :D
<matjaz> glih napisal sem kaj SWAG pomeni
<matjaz> READ
<slax0r> reading is for pussies
<CrazyLemon> torej..ne boste majic dobil? hlače with SWAG napisom on your arse?
<slax0r> like the ones your mom wears?
<CrazyLemon> and my sister!!
<slax0r> I know
<zdobbie> and my axe!!
<CrazyLemon> dad wears JUICY on his
<CrazyLemon> https://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2017/03/16/65388324_photo_525551_20170316_4.jpg  a se ti hecaš :D
<CrazyLemon> jebus christ
<msev--> BergDoktor ftw
<zdobersek> jao narode
<metalcamp_> +1
<sasa84> juhu :)
<zdobbie> sasa84: !!!
<slax0r> too much excitement for zdobbie
<slax0r> hi sasa84 long time no chat :)
<sasa84> slax0r: elow ;)
<sasa84> a zdobbie je od hudga kar Å¡el? :o
<slax0r> verjetno je skakal od veselja in se spotaknil ob mrezni kabel
<slax0r> ;)
<sasa84> lol
<msev--> haha
<sasa84_> idioterna, ¾ivjo :)
<pitastrudl> jutro
<sasa84_> elow pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> o/
<sasa84_> ¾iveli!
<sasa84_> \o/
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/aaGgvyx.jpg
<sasa84_> hahahahahaha :D
<sasa84_> jou jou jou wasaaaaaaaap
<Limona> ola a kdo slucajno ve kaj bi lahko bil ekvivalent nf-f12
<Limona> za 140mm
<pitastrudl> doma se "dela
<pitastrudl> "
<pitastrudl> za faks :D
<pitastrudl> t.i. lenarjenje
<slax0r> Limona: ekvivalent po cem?
<slax0r> airflow?
<slax0r> static pressure?
<slax0r> kam bos ga pripopal?
<slax0r> ta je dost boljsi po AF: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-series-af140-quiet-edition-high-airflow-140mm-fan
<Limona> airflow pa db
<Limona> jebes corsair
<Limona> mah
<Limona> unga bom vzel
<Limona> od noctue
<Limona> pa toj to
<slax0r> kaj je pa narobe z corsair?
<Limona> noctuo hocm
<Limona> nf serijo
<slax0r> Limona: kaj pa nf-a14 ?
<slax0r> to je pravi airflow fan
<Limona> ja samo se bojim da ga bo treba zamenjat po 2 letih
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> zakaj?
<Limona> tak pravjo
<Limona> da zacne spuscat zvok
<slax0r> Warranty 6 years
<Limona> cvilt ko prasica :)
<slax0r> potem pa res ja...jebes corsair :)
<sasa84> slax0r: kak¹ne besede! hitr ustka umit!
<sasa84> z ¾ajfo!
<slax0r> samo ponavlam za limono :O
<sasa84> :\
<yang> O saska zivjo
<yang> kje se skrivas ? :)
<sasa84> oj yang :)
<sasa84> pa evo me :D izgubljena hèerkica se je vrnila :D
<sasa84> zdobbie je ¹el od hudga kar dol
<yang> :) no lepo da si se spet oglasila
<speed-> jutro
<sasa84> jutro
<slax0r> o speed-
<slax0r> si se prebudil? :)
<Limona> speed-
<Limona> Ab einem Warenwert von € 500,- netto innerhalb Deutschlands ist der Versand für Händler, ausgenommen für Express- und Speditionslieferungen, generell versandkostenfrei.
<Limona> kako se to koristi :D
<metalcamp_> kupiš stvar(i) v vrednosti > 500€
<Limona> ja samo za zsvabe je
<yang> to je samo, ce imas naslov v nemciji
<metalcamp_> vse piše :>
<speed-> Limona ich nicht feršteje
<Limona> pa daj pizda
<Limona> :D
<Limona> pa jaz itak nic ne znam
<Limona> samo tak ze razumem
<Limona> haha
<slax0r> naslov v nemciji ti nic ne pomaga
<sasa84> zdobbie: !!!
<slax0r> kaj bos si dal poslat na svoj nemski naslov in pricaral stvari v slovenijo?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jaz sem pa prej dobo mail
<speed-> da je ze na poti
<speed-> juhu!
<speed-> tak da morem cez vikend presraufat kiste :)
<slax0r> jaz mam en 60l akvarij ki ga ne rabim, ce bos vrgel not
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ne ne nucam to staro kisto tudi
<slax0r> vrzi not
<slax0r> malo vode
<slax0r> malo zajfe
<slax0r> nikoli ne bo prasnato
<msev--> hey mambo mambo americano hey mambo mambo siciliano
<zdobbie> ^ yeah, we won't tolerate this in the future.
 * slax0r clears throat
 * zdobbie ponudi skodelico kave sasa84
<slax0r> hey mambo mambo americano hey mambo mambo siciliano
 * slax0r awaits patiently
<zdobbie> motherf-
<slax0r> now whatcha gun do?
<slax0r> \o/
<zdobbie> .yt in the shadows shame
<jabuk> What We Do In The Shadows - "The Procession Of Shame" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy4CN9DVPII
<slax0r> I iz importantz
<zdobbie> SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME
<speed-> slax0r haha
<speed-> ves koliko dela mam zdaj
<speed-> hocem to vse spucati
<speed-> mater :D
<slax0r> speed-: voda pa zajfa...
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> potli pa spricer
<slax0r> po grlu seveda
<metalcamp_> real men drink beer
<speed-> ampak ne pozimi!
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 14.5°C @17.03.2017 10:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% južni veter 2.13 m/s (7.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:39, Kulminacija: 12:05:02, Sončni zahod: 18:04:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 58min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp_> kakšna zima?
<speed-> glej uradno smo se 4dni v zimi
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> koledar lahko vedno zamenjaš :)
<metalcamp_> vsake toliko pride nova inačica
<msev--> kašn kroatizem
<speed-> nah
<speed-> dokler nebo vikend  3dni
<speed-> nebom menjal :)
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> .sskj inačica
<jabuk> ináčica -e ž (ȃ) vsaka od nebistveno različnih oblik kakega pojava ali stvari, zlasti umetniškega dela: primerjati obe inačici pesmi; starejša inačica drame je tudi ohranjena; inačica besede; sliki sta inačici na isto temo; o dogodku je krožilo med ljudmi več inačic / za opravljanje tega giba je več inačic različnih možnosti // v prislovni rabi boj za obstanek se kaže v naravi v najrazličnejših inačicah; v prvo
<jabuk> samo tri kitice
<metalcamp_> msev--: ^
<speed-> ja msev-- ka si spal v soli
<msev--> ja sj vem da je v sskj sam še zmerm ma pa izvor iz hrvaške
<metalcamp_> indeed
<speed-> so fucking what?
<speed-> da ni srbov pa hrvatov
<speed-> ves kaki beden jezik mamo
<speed-> :D
<msev--> hahaha
<speed-> TRISTO KOSMATIH
<speed-> oh my!
<msev--> true story
<metalcamp_> :D
<msev--> krščen matiček
<CrazyLemon> on se zdaj tuki neki pritožuje..zvečer pa bo šel na balkan žur
<CrazyLemon> hinav'c!
<metalcamp_> true!
<msev--> dons grem na slovenske narodnjake pa jutr tut
<metalcamp_> pics or it didn't happen
<msev--> morm mal zj skompenzirat
<msev--> je blo preveč balkana
<msev--> drgač pa speed predstavljej se da te napade 300 kosmatih žensk
<msev--> to bi težko shandlal
<msev--> CrazyLemon, zj sm 2 nova balkan komada dal not v avto :D hahah
<speed-> obicen balkanac si
<CrazyLemon> tahujša vrsta balkanca..tist k dejansko ni balkanc sam fejka da je!
<speed-> ce je slovenija balkan
<speed-> pa lahko se tu zaj kregamo kak hocemo
<speed-> :)
<yang> pravi gastarbajteru
<msev--> CrazyLemon, rabm mal da me podigne :D
<CrazyLemon> msev-- helij also does that
<msev--> :D :D
<msev--> učer sm bil pa rocku
<msev--> WV dan rocka v Klubarju :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: mi¹i!
<slax0r> kje so misi?
<msev--> pod našimi prsti :D
<sasa84> slax0r: to je ljubkovalno... mi¹i, muci limonko, limi, buèi, ...
<slax0r> msev--: jaz mam samo tipkovnico pod prsti...
<sasa84> tipkovnica+mi¹ka
<slax0r> nic miska
<slax0r> miska naj pociva
<msev--> slax0r, ti si vim pro
<sasa84> :o
<msev--> js se pa nemorm naučit unih jkl premikov :D
<sasa84> slax0r: ti ima¹ namest mi¹ke enter a ne? :P
<metalcamp_> sasa84: utf-8 plz
<msev--> nemorm te mejhne 1ke gledat
<msev--> my eyes burn
<sasa84> kaj pa zdej? ¹ð¾æè
<slax0r> sasa84: mhm :P
<speed-> ka ste to neki pusiji z sumniki
<speed-> pff
<sasa84> lol
<metalcamp_> speed-: s Å¡umniki FYI
<metalcamp_> :D
<sasa84> haha
<slax0r> v sumniki
<slax0r> ?
<sasa84> pa sem ¾e parkrat menjala... neki mi ne ¹tima
<sasa84> :)
<slax0r> close enough?
<speed-> metalcamp prekmurec FYI
<yang> slax0r: UTF-8 mors izbrat
<speed-> mi mamo z pred vsem
<yang> sasa84: UTF-8 mors izbrat
<slax0r> yang: wut?
<speed-> pa k, ne uporavlamo h kak vi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> uporablamo*
<sasa84> yang: saj imam
<sasa84> brb
<speed-> metalcamp_ pa verjemi da je tak lazje, da se ne cednis kaj bo pred besedo :)
<speed-> pa da se bolj loci od ß :D
<speed-> ves SS
<slax0r> schutzstaffel?
<speed-> :)
<speed-> eh zdaj smo mi tudi par dni meli neke nacisticne
<speed-> guy with mustache
<speed-> :D
<speed-> Please let me know when it’s ready for testing ... right now: not at all .. cant find anything which seems to be OK…
<speed-> ka bi ga poco k vuji ej
<speed-> CTRL F5
<speed-> picka ti materna
<speed-> :)
<yang> zacni ga s sieg heil pozdravljat
<speed-> to ze delamo vmes :D
<yang> heh
<speed-> ne saj so kul glede tega
<speed-> bolj kot bi bili mi recimo :)
<metalcamp_> speed-: am... fellow prekmurec here
<speed-> metalcamp a?
<speed-> ti si prekmurec?
<speed-> ali kaj? :D
<metalcamp_> ja
<speed-> eh
<speed-> od e
<speed-> ge
<metalcamp_> više od ms :)
<slax0r> :O
<speed-> eh ne vorvlen
<metalcamp_> jah, de trbelo na pivo :D
<speed-> ja te pa ajde
<speed-> idemo :)
<slax0r> kda pa kama?
<slax0r> ka vidin ce me zena pisit
<slax0r> pisti*
<slax0r> :D
<yang> cakte, da vklopim google translate :)
<slax0r> good fucking luck
<metalcamp_> :D
<Limona> speed- bos povedal kolko traja :)
<Limona> jaz bi zdaj zdaj mogu dobit potrdilo da so poslali
<metalcamp_> speed-, slax0r gnes san v ms skor do večera, tak ka če mata čas se leko gnes dobimo
<slax0r> gnes + te vikend ge ziher nemren, ka man vse puno ze
<speed-> metalcamp hm
<speed-> neven kak de
<speed-> ka iden k zobari
<speed-> na hrvasko
<speed-> Limona, meni so danes poslali pa nekje v torek bi naj bilo tu
<speed-> slax0r, ka tak si kak saso
<speed-> ka mores dati formular zeni?
<speed-> ka podpise :D
<Limona> upam da bo res tak
<Limona> pizda so hitri
<slax0r> urlaubszettel :D
<Limona> ce bi nasim dal, bi blo treba cakat 2 tedna da dostavjo
<Limona> pa se 25% drazje bi prslo
<speed-> mhm
<slax0r> speed-: drugace pa, gnes ne ven kda domov priden, jutri man neka z familijo, pa mo tudi vec ali menje celi den nekdi, v nedelo pa scen malo z deco biti, ka se malo pa do me stric zvali
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> pa petek je
<speed-> ka te tan delas??
<slax0r> pa stranki predajamo plugine kere smo razvijali
<matjaz> hjalp
<slax0r> pa scejo ka san eti ce bi slo ka v kurac
<speed-> aja ti si ze velka riba
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> zdobbie je šel, nič ne zastopim!
<slax0r> you'ren ot meant to!
<speed-> jap
<slax0r> speed-: ja...sardelica sem jaz
<speed-> sicer mene so tudi zdaj nekaj zadnje case posilali okoli po sestankih
<speed-> samega vmes
<speed-> mater jim vidim
<speed-> saj meni je pasalo iti
<speed-> pa malo glumiti okoli :D
<speed-> ampak!
<speed-> bi skoraj mogel precitati pogodbo se 1x
<speed-> ce je kaj to notri napisano :)
<speed-> aha aha
<speed-> metalcamp_ ce prides v beltince komot :D
<metalcamp_> javin kda zaključin, pa te poveš kak pa kaj :)
<speed-> ok
<speed-> samo jes ob 3 negi startan za hrvasko
<slax0r> ka pa?
<slax0r> na morje ides?
<speed-> k zobari
<slax0r> ti lejko ka v avstriji delas
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> iden ka mi tracnice dol zemejo
<speed-> \o/
<slax0r> na to se pije
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> skoraj ja
<speed-> leto pa pol muke :D
<speed-> za en blesavi zob
<sasa84> speed-: a hodš na hrv. k zobarju?
<sasa84> brb
<msev--> speed-, sux ja
<slax0r> speed-: but did you die?
<speed-> slax0r skoraj
<speed-> :)
<msev--> a ti je  z mikroskopom gledal not v zob
<msev--> k namreč men je enkrat en to delal haha
<msev--> :D
<speed-> ne
<speed-> in zobarka je :)
<slax0r> boobs?
<speed-> pa ona ne glih
<speed-> ena zobarka tam je dobra
<speed-> pa ena sestra je dobro
<speed-> dobra*
<speed-> ostalo pa bolj slabo
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYbNlgQyz84&list=PLvGO_dWo8VfcmG166wKRy5z-GlJ_OQND5&index=64
<jabuk> Operation Teapot - Turk 28112 - YouTube
<napsy> insane
<slax0r> 418?
<msev--> speed-, show pics
<msev--> zihr majo spletno stran te zobarji
<speed-> msev-- ni jih na slikah :D
<msev--> bottom feederji
<msev--> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.aktivni.si/zdravje/preventiva/znaki-da-je-vase-telo-polno-strupov/
<jabuk> Znaki, da je vaše telo polno strupov -Aktivni.si
<jabuk> In kako ga hitro očistiti.
<CrazyLemon> Motijo vas različne vonjave – če nenormalno reagirate na vonj parfuma ali dim cigaret, je zelo velika verjetnost, da vaše telo mučijo strupi. Ljudje, ki imajo več strupov v svojem telesu, imajo bolj izostren vonj.
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> Ne morete shujšati – s strupi ali toksini v telesu je podobno kot s hormoni – vaše telo ne deluje tako, kot bi moralo. Največ strupov se zadržuje prav v predelu trebuha.
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> let me guess
<slax0r> buy something?
<slax0r> to detox?
<msev--> lol
<msev--> https://github.com/Simo389/open-stats
<jabuk> GitHub - Simo389/open-stats: A Java-based Android application that uploads mobile phone sensor data to an MQTT Node.js server listener, providing real-time 3D sensor mapping.
<jabuk> open-stats - A Java-based Android application that uploads mobile phone sensor data to an MQTT Node.js server listener, providing real-time 3D sensor mapping.
<speed-> evo
<speed-> done for today
<speed-> juhu
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> gtfo
<speed-> heh
<speed-> pa ves ka je se najboljse od vsega
<speed-> da sem ze doma
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> gtfo even more :D
<speed-> pa se 6ur+ sem danes mel whaa
<speed-> 11min mam plusa ta mesec lol
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ne delat tolko speed-
<slax0r> to ni dobro za zdravje
<speed-> :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @17.03.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% jugozahodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:02, Kulminacija: 12:11:29, Sončni zahod: 18:10:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 58min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev--> gtfo speed-
<msev--> i still need another more hour
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/kbHSNvy.png
<dz0ny> Če kdo rabi kej
<dz0ny> Na gizmo.si
<idioterna> https://68.media.tumblr.com/4c6b305c4d0c18fa35ddf9078575b0bc/tumblr_om53w8U8uv1v43wbpo1_1280.jpg
<sasa84> brm brm :D
<sasa84> zdobbie: ju set maj hart on fajr!
<idioterna> a su se u doorse zaletela
<idioterna> btw, kako da spet na irc hodis, a si na porodniski? :)
<skyx> lp
<speed-> lp
<CrazyLemon> [17:57:34] <mtN^v^> hello
<CrazyLemon> [17:57:39] <mtN^v^> easy peasy lemmon squezy :P
<CrazyLemon> [17:57:46] <mtN^v^> can i have ZNC bro? :)
<CrazyLemon> wtf? kako ve da imam znc!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/dayofinfamygame/posts/1287164808032915
<jabuk> Day of Infamy - "We NEED air support, gun 'em down!" | Facebook
<jabuk> "We NEED air support, gun 'em down!"
<CrazyLemon> hah sweet..tesla odprla Å¡e en supercharger v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> tokrat v mariboru
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the great wall
<jabuk> The Great Wall |17 Feb 2017 103 min| Action, Adventure, Fantasy
<jabuk> European mercenaries searching for black powder become embroiled in the defense of the Great Wall of China against a horde of monstrous creatures.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.3/10 (12,846 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2034800
<sasa84> abu :D
<sasa84> idioterna: ne ne, nisem na porodniški :D
<sasa84> tko mi je čist fajn...hvala :P
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @17/03/2017 21:46:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.56+E
 * CrazyLemon brcne sasa84 
<CrazyLemon> sup dawg
<sasa84> oooooo krejzek!
<sasa84> wsap Å¡marje
<CrazyLemon> lpo da si pršla pred izidom 17.04..'koordinatorca prevodo'v :>
<CrazyLemon> prevodov*
<sasa84> a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm..very thoughtful of you :D
<sasa84> sem se potrudila...
<sasa84> hvala
<sasa84> mi veliko pomeni, da si opazil
<CrazyLemon> drug teden bo prevajalski maraton..k ga boš organizirala ane?!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcfcRZ63iFc
<jabuk> Samo Sam -Včasih pozabmo živet - YouTube
<sasa84> am...a Å¡e nis dobil vabila????
<jabuk> FB: https://www.facebook.com/samo.kozar Instagram: samokozar snapchat: samokozar Glasbena produkcija : Damjan Jovič Mastering: ROdAH https://www.facebook.com...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: življenje ni potica
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne še..očitno se je zgubilo nekje na pošti! nič hudega..sm potrpežljiv! :D
<sasa84> mogoče še pride
<Matthai> btw, kdaj točno 17.04 izide?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai aprila
<CrazyLemon> točno ne vem
<CrazyLemon> tam med 10-20
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/fo51leu2gyly.jpg
<yang> matjaz: bullshit, vedno je 1% bilo do sedaj
<matjaz> you don't get memes, do you?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a maš doi?
<pitastrudl> smo mel dans na faksu ruby on rails delavnico
<pitastrudl> tip ki je predaval je delal/dela na GoOpti strani
<yang> matjaz: tudi pri memetih je 1% dobrih
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, nope
<matjaz> pitastrudl, zih je bil Belak
<pitastrudl> matjaz ne
<CrazyLemon> matjaz Å¡koda..kul game pa ogromno updejtov
<matjaz> sej jo bom vzel, sam vedno fakin pozabim
<CrazyLemon> 23.3 je uradni release
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če potrebujete zanimive tipe
<CrazyLemon> poznam enga k je delal na ubuntu.si strani
<CrazyLemon> kul tip
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon aja? mah sej en predmet smo mel za osnove webdeva
<pitastrudl> :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-18
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ojvk-4IcOE
<jabuk> Woman interrupted during BBC interview - YouTube
<jabuk> We have all see the BBC interview where the babies walked in. But what if it happened to the mother? Subscribe to Jono and Ben’s YouTube channel http://bit.l...
<skyx> lp
<zdobbie> lp
<skyx> in a se kaj dogaja? :)
<CrazyLemon> nč
<pitastrudl> NČ
<skyx> :)
<CrazyLemon> Na pariškem letališču Orly so varnostne sile ustrelile in ubile moškega, ki je napadel vojakinjo, nato pa pobegnil, a so ga izsledili. Ranjenih ni bilo. Pred tem je storilec streljal na policista in ga ranil.
<pitastrudl> "ranjenih ni bolo"
<pitastrudl> s/bolo/bilo
<pitastrudl> sounds right
<skyx> bolano
<zdobbie> br dan
<metalcamp> o/
<skyx> dan
<pitastrudl> dober dan
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a hremo
<zdobbie> v Sanremo
<idioterna> a poslusat pevke
<zdobbie> ne, kulesarje gledat
<idioterna> joj gledat
<idioterna> kolesart pejte!
<zdobbie> sem ze su!
<idioterna> a v san remo
<skyx> je kdo ze gledal? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1860357/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<matjaz> tuki sta samo CrazyLemon pa dz0ny naslov za taka vprašanja
<matjaz> :)ž
<matjaz> -ž
<zdobbie> impressive http://i.imgur.com/V0EMmSn.gifv
<zdobbie> kje je pa Pepeljuga?
<matjaz> zdobbie, teli sodniki so pa en mal kreteni
<skyx> :D
<zdobbie> or are they?
<zdobbie> ce bi takoj prekinil igro, bi jih oskodoval za tri tocke
<zdobbie> that _would_ be fucked up
<zdobbie> speed- IRL http://www.vecer.com/po-vogrski-se-lezi-zgucijmo-6322169
<pitastrudl> .vreme skofja loka
<jabuk> ARSO: Topol (692m): 10.6°C @18.03.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:03, Kulminacija: 12:12:08, Sončni zahod: 18:13:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 02min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme trata
<jabuk> ARSO: Kranj (403m): 14.8°C @18.03.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:55, Kulminacija: 12:12:00, Sončni zahod: 18:13:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 02min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> close nuff
<pitastrudl> .vreme lendava
<jabuk> ARSO: Lendava (159m): 15.2°C @18.03.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:32, Kulminacija: 12:03:36, Sončni zahod: 18:04:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 02min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> zzz
<CrazyLemon> twas a long day
<matjaz> it sure was
<matjaz> Iron Fist time!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e prometna zdaj ob poti domov
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm mogu narest dodatnih 10km
<slax0r> cute
<slax0r> dodatnih 10km pri originalnih 10? :P
<CrazyLemon> it would be..če ne bi bilo gužve na obvozu :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 5ish :)
<slax0r> no ja, saj, potem pa tak pocasi zmanjka slovenske obale ^^
<slax0r> ce pa gres v notranjost si pa ze skoraj pri mb!
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zato se peljem pa proti jugu :D
<CrazyLemon> also matjaz ..mogoče si lahko zrihtam 20% popust pri ryzenu :D
<matjaz> even better!
<CrazyLemon> še vedno je v načrtu 1600..sam da bo cheaper!"
<slax0r> intel master race :P
<CrazyLemon> hm..cesta Å¡e vedno zaprta
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je bila huda nesreča
<yang> kje '
<CrazyLemon> okolica kp
<slax0r> predvidevam da na cesti yang
<idioterna> od kolesarjev zihr ni bla huda nesreca
<pitastrudl> mogoče pa zaradi kolesarjev!
<pitastrudl> :P
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/8SFc0gA.gifv
<jabuk> Just gonna park here at the beginning of this race. WCGW?
<idioterna> vidm da so krivi motoristi
<yang> o idioterna dobrodošel nazaj na irc
<pitastrudl> hočeš rečti, voznik prevoznega sredstva
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> kaj pa če bi se kolesar ustavu?
<idioterna> sej jsm skos tle
<pitastrudl> watching from the shadows
<idioterna> sam ne zgublam vec casa
<yang> si napisu da bos quital
<idioterna> ja ne bom vec casa zgublal na ircu
<pitastrudl> we have lost another
<idioterna> ne ne sej yang me je sam obtozu da cajt zgublam k sm se z njim pogovarju
<idioterna> tko da se ne bom vec
<idioterna> pa je stvar resena
<yang> kul
<idioterna> on bo pa tut ogromn cajta prhranu
<pitastrudl> #ircdrama
<idioterna> mhm :)
<idioterna> mad savings
<idioterna> for everyone
<idioterna> SUPER ANGEBOT
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<yang> Libreplanet konferenca bo streamana nasledni vikend
<yang> Ce bo koga zanimalo
<yang> #libreplanet
<yang> upd_: balon je pocil
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 879.00, low: 853.98, high: 1030.40, bid: 870.48, ask: 878.99
<upd_> yang, ja lol :D
<upd_> sem začel nov projekt, da en app na androidu da lahko dam pc v spanje na win pa server lavfa
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<upd_> jabuk, jebemtiš da res
<yang> fajn
<yang> upd_: upam da pade BTC na kake 200 eur :)
<idioterna> zakaj pa to upas?
<yang> ja pol bi se splacal kej kupt
<idioterna> aha
<yang> 200 je bila nekje najnizja vrednost v zadnjih par letih
<slax0r> potem bi blo boljse kupit sedaj in upat da se vrednost podvoji ali potroji
<slax0r> ce iz 900 pade na 200, ni garancije da bo spet naraslo, tako da riziko izgube je enak/podoben kot ce investiras pri trenutnem stanju
<idioterna> tako je
<yang> garancije ni nikoli
<idioterna> jsm zacel pr 1000 kupovat
<idioterna> vedno ko pada nafilam not buye
<slax0r> ce izkopicis zajeten zasluzek z trgovanjem crypto coinov, to drzava lahko obdavci?
<yang> to idioterna ve
<idioterna> slax0r: furs pravi, da ne
<idioterna> slax0r: pri minanju pa dohodnino.
<yang> slax0r: ce kupujes pr 1000 dobis 5x manj kot ce pade spet na 200
<slax0r> idioterna: potem pa reciva da btc res pade na 200, vlozim 50 tisocakov, torej imam 250 coinov, in potem vrednost spet narase na 1k, prodam, in sem zasluzil 200 tisocakov, in drzava bo to kar tako spregledala?
<idioterna> slax0r: ja, ledger moras pokazat
<idioterna> mislim, pozovejo te, da pokazes izvor premozenja
<idioterna> pa izvozis iz borze ledger in jim ga mailas
<slax0r> no to mislim, lahko to dokazem da sem legalno prisel do tega denarja?
<slax0r> yang: to je res, tvoja matematika je pravilna
<slax0r> ampak, ce imam 5 tisocakov za investirat, potem se mi zdi trenutno bolj pametno vlozit, kot cakat da pade na 200 in potem cakat da spet naraste kar morda nikoli vec ne bo
<slax0r> ker tak padec je kar hud
<yang> slax0r: fora je ta, da nihce ne more predvideti vrednosti cez 1 leto, lahko bo 200, 0 ali 10k
<slax0r> bingo
<yang> jaz nikoli ne bi vlozil 50.000 noter
<idioterna> jah, ce hoces 50k vlozit moras najprej imet tolk
<slax0r> torej ce imam 5 tisocakov ki sem jih pripravljen investirat, jih lahko zgubim kdaj koli jih investiram
<yang> potem ti pase haknejo denarnico in si ob vse
<yang> hranjenje teh coinov je kljucen proces
<yang> kukr sem se jaz s tem bavil, ce si cez eno leto pognal isti client, se je ze zgodilo da ni bil vec kompatibilen in so te opozorili da moras nadgraditi software etc.
<yang> vse skupaj je precej riskantno in iz tehnicnega vidika in iz vidika nalozb
<yang> v spletnih denarnicah je pa se slabsse ce hranis denar
<yang> oz. coine
<yang> slax0r: poglej vrednosti BTCja skozi čas saj so na voljo grafi...maksimalna vrednost v obdobju 5 let nekje je bila okoli 1300 eur, najnizja pa 200, torej lahko sklepas da se bo vrednost gibala tu vmes, seveda pa ni nobene garancije
<yang> ce pogruntajo luknjo v kodi je v momentu vrednost 0
<yang> slax0r: dejansko je veliko manj kazalnikov kam bo vrednost sla kot pri pravih podjetjih ki kotirajo na borzah
<idioterna> kaksno zanimivo sklepanje
<slax0r> yang: ampak, ce vlozis zdaj, je riziko samo en, ali bo cena padla ali narasla...ce bos pa cakal pa imas prvi riziko ali bo cena sploh padla, potem pa ko in ce pade, pa spet prvotni riziko, ali bo cena spet narasla, ostala kjer je, ali padla dalje
<upd_> velik alt coinov je šlo v tri krasne, al je bil fork al pa zajeb v kodi res so zgubil 80% vrednosti v prvih urah, ampak po fixu je šla cena vedno na 70% začetne vrednosti
<yang> slax0r: pri BTCju je riziko vedno
<slax0r> pri vsem je riziko vedno...
<upd_> pri btcju ni nič drugače kot pri podjetjih
<slax0r> ampak ti ze gamblas z tem da bo cena sploh padla
<slax0r> potem bos pa gamblal da bo cena spet narastla
<yang> slax0r: samo pri podjetjih obstaja ovrednotena vrednost podjetja - npr. google je vreden zmisljujem se 50 miljard, microsoft 50 miljard
<yang> in so kazalniki kam naj bi sla vrednost podjetij
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj mesas zdaj google in microsoft zraven, oz. katera koli druga podjetja
<yang> kaj podjetja delajo itd.
<slax0r> dejstvo je da si rizika z tem da cakas da bo vrednost padla ne bos cisto nic zmanjsal
<slax0r> k vecjemu si ga bos povecal
<yang> slax0r: ja ampak kot sem napisal pr 200 eur dobis 1 BTC, ce kupis pa pri 1000 pa dobis 0,2 BTC
<idioterna> ja in?
<yang> fora je da kupis ceneje kot lahko prodas
<slax0r> ja pa vlozil si 200eur, v enem in drugem primeru
<idioterna> ce z 200 naraste na 1000 al pa s 1000 na 5000 si zasluzil isto
<slax0r> torej v enem in drugem primeru si izgubil 200eur ce gre vse po zlu
<idioterna> s tem da zdaj je cena 1000, ni 200
<yang> idioterna: ja ampak vec zasluzis ce z 200 naraste na 5000
<yang> z manj investicije
<slax0r> ampak je manjsa verjetnost
<slax0r> da bo sedaj iz 1000 padlo na 200
<yang> verjetnost je nikakrsna v vsakem primeru
<slax0r> potem pa se izstrelilo na 5000
<slax0r> je vecja verjetnost da bo padalo dalje pod 200
<yang> nobene verjetnosti ni
<slax0r> ...
<idioterna> svasta.
<slax0r> I'm done
<slax0r> code, here I come
<idioterna> enjoy
<slax0r> will do
<idioterna> slax0r: https://i.imgur.com/hZA6WgY.jpg
<idioterna> ontopic!
<yang> slax0r: verjetnost da bos pravilno napovedal narascanje ali padanje vrednosti delnic so bistveno drugacne pri realnih podjetjih kot pri BTCju
<idioterna> "i'm done" loh spodi napises
<slax0r> :D
<yang> slax0r: ce pa imas 300 BTCjev, pa to predstavlja 10% tvojega NET wealtha kot pri idioterni, pa se lahko malo bolj spilas
<idioterna> ah, te cifre so kr neki na pamet iz glave
<yang> mislim, da je nekje v logih
<yang> ampak se mi ne da iskat
<yang> napram dobri pici za 10.000 BTCjev je to se vedno drobiž
<yang> idioterna: z 10.000 vlozka bi bil verjetno lahk ze kak delnicar pr Bitstampu
<idioterna> dunno
<yang> v 24 urah je vrednost padla za 200 eur
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> do kok mislis da bo slo idioterna
<idioterna> niti sanja se mi ne
<slax0r> do konca
<yang> naj gre vsaj do 200
<yang> :)
<slax0r> karkoli in kjerkoli ze pac konec je
<idioterna> ja mislm js zdej kupujem pocasi
<idioterna> kok je bil low?
<yang> pod 870
<idioterna> a 853
<yang> eur
<slax0r> ne vem, ne spremljam tako podrobno
<idioterna> 3 bitcoine sem danes kupil
<idioterna> ce bi su se par evrov nizje bi 4 :)
<slax0r> sem malo bogi financni trenutno da bi se kaj z tem igral :)
<slax0r> financno*
<yang> 855 je bil low
<idioterna> men pise 853 tle
<idioterna> Day's range:853.98 - 1020.00
<yang> na Kraken je blo 855
<yang> eur
<idioterna> aha mozno
<yang> zdaj je 865
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> sem pa res en bumbar
<slax0r> assertEquals("expected exception msg", "actual exception msg") v catch bloku, exception se pa seveda ne throwa v kodi
<slax0r> in se cudim zakaj test gre skoz
<idioterna> kul
<yang> idioterna: a ti samo ko gre nad 1000 prodajas ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> naceloma sploh nikol ne prodajam
<yang> aha
<idioterna> sicer pa vsakic ko gre gor za 10-20% prodam
<idioterna> ko pade za tolk pa kupim
<yang> ja razumem
<yang> dans bo se zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> 1
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 870.02, low: 853.98, high: 1020.00, bid: 870.02, ask: 872.52
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> sj piše high pa low!
<yang> CrazyLemon: to  je razmerje zadnjih 24 ur iz bota ?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/nbNeUCC.gif?noredirect
<CrazyLemon> yang sure
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lol
<yang> http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-etf-rejection-whats-next-wall-street/
<jabuk> After ETF Rejection, What's Next for Bitcoin On Wall Street? - CoinDesk
<yang> izgleda so kupovali, ker so mislili na sprejetje ETF
<yang> zdaj pa prodajajo
<yang> heh en jih ima namen kupit 200 @ 819,51 EUR pa 313 @ 819,34
<CrazyLemon> Ob 19.50 se je na Šmarski cesti v Kopru zgodila prometna nesreča z udeležbo kolesarja in osebnega vozila.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<CrazyLemon> kako si vedu da je bil kolesar udeležen!
<idioterna> a to je bla pol cesta zaprta ful dolg
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 2 uri
<idioterna> je mogu met pa trdo glavo
<yang> zdej mors sam se napisat kdo je bil kriv
<idioterna> sej ni vazn kdo je kriv
<idioterna> vazn je da je za skodo odgovoren tisti, ki je upravljal nevarno stvar
<idioterna> in pri tem ni bil skrajno skrben
<yang> sam
<yang> nevem kako si lahko tok povrsen kot kolesar da se "na pamet" vozis, npr. cez prehode... ?
<yang> ceprav seveda imas recimo prednost
<yang> lahko sklepas da te avtomobilist spregleda
<yang> velikokrat vidim kako sibajo cez prehod ne da bi gledali na cesto
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa tudi avtomobilist sklepa da ima nekdo drug prednost..ne pa on :D
<idioterna> kdo se pa na pamet vozi cez prehode?
<yang> dobro to da gres v rdeco pa se zakantas v avto je druga skrajnost
<idioterna> ponavad se zakanta avto vate ce gres v zeleno
<yang> je ker gre tisti v rdeco
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> on gre tut v zeleno, sam ne uposteva tvoje prednosti
<idioterna> no, ce se ne zakanta vate, se pa pred tebe prpele pa pol ustavi tam
<yang> ne moreta na kriziscu biti dve zeleni:)
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kako da ne
<idioterna> vrni izpit
<idioterna> cimprej.
<yang> ?
<yang> objasni
<yang> ce gres naravnost imajo iz desne in leve rdeco
<yang> in potem obratno
<yang> :)
<idioterna> ja vidm da nisi zrel za v promet no
<yang> razen pac pri tistem zavijanju ki poteka istocasno
<idioterna> ja, kjer imajo pesci in kolesarji prednost, vozniki pa tega ne upostevate
<yang> ja
<yang> ampak ce se ti kolesar pripelje po obratni strani kolesarske proge je kriv
<yang> pac moras gledat obe smeri
<yang> kot voznik
<yang> samo ce bi ga zbil bi bil on kriv
<yang> kolesarska pot za gor je isto na desni strani
<idioterna> pa kaj pol ce je kriv
<yang> isto kot ti ne sme uletet z biciklom cez tam kjer je samo prehod za pesce
<yang> po CPP bi moral stopiti dol in preckati krizisce peš
<idioterna> ti moras placat skodo, ker si se ti odlocu, da se bos po mestu vozil s tko nevarno napravo, da si ti obvezan ravnati skrajno skrbno
<yang> kolesarji povecini ne poznajo CPP
<yang> avtomobilisti pa morajo poznati
<idioterna> skrajno skrbno ravnanje pa pomeni, da moras vedno pricakovati otroke, pesce, kolesarje in tank.
<idioterna> to nima nobene zveze z nicemer
<yang> te tvoje teorije nekih prirejanj CPP ne zdrzijo na sodiscu
<idioterna> avtomobilisti ustvarjajo nevarnost v prometu, zato morajo s skrajno skrbnostjo poskrbeti, da ne pride do nesrece
<idioterna> ne zdrzijo kje?
<yang> to debato smo meli vsaj 20x
<idioterna> ja, in vsakic sem ti nalepil link, ki dokazuje, da imam prav.
<idioterna> http://sodisce.si/znanje/sodna_praksa/visja_sodisca/2012032113051612/
<jabuk> Sodstvo Republike Slovenije
<jabuk> VSL0058110 Odločba:VSL sklep II Cp 2706/2009ECLI:ECLI:SI:VSLJ:2009:II.CP.2706.2009področja:civil lawSodišče:Višje sodišče v LjubljaniOddelek:Civilni
<yang> vedno lepis isto razsodbo
<idioterna> ja, ker je vedno relevantna.
<idioterna> vse razsodbe so enake, ker sodisca sodijo na podlagi zakona, ki to doloca
<idioterna> https://zakonodaja.com/zakon/oz/5-odsek-odgovornost-za-skodo-od-nevarne-stvari-ali-nevarne-dejavnosti
<jabuk> 5. odsek: ODGOVORNOST ZA Å KODO OD NEVARNE STVARI ALI NEVARNE DEJAVNOSTI (Obligacijski zakonik - OZ-NPB3)
<idioterna> tule ti vse pise.
<yang> kako bos preprecil trk z osebo ki "pade" na cestisce, bodisi kolesar, bodisi (vinjen) pesec, in kaj lahko v trenutku storis da bi preprecil trk, prakticno nicesar
<idioterna> tvoja naloga je, da vnaprej mislis na to.
<yang> moras pa seveda dokazati, da si vozil po predpisih in nisi prekoraceval omejitev hitrosti itd.
<idioterna> _ni dovolj_ da vozis po predpisih
<idioterna> skrajno skrbnost moras dokazati
<idioterna> skratka, dokazati moras, da si upocasnil, ko si prehiteval kolesarja, ker si k temu obvezan po obligacijskem zakoniku
<idioterna> ker moras pricakovati, da bo kolesar padel.
<idioterna> to pomeni skrajna skrbnost
<yang> ok
<idioterna> ce to naredis, pol si prost odgovornosti
<yang> na sodiscih se marsikaj da kasneje iztoziti
<idioterna> ja, saj to je prav
<yang> ni niti nujno da so zakoni logicni
<yang> zakoni so pac zakoni
<idioterna> ti si se odlocil, da se bos med drugimi ljudmi premikal s tako nevarno stvarjo kot je tona in pol pleha
<idioterna> torej moras odgovarjati za svojo odlocitev
<idioterna> ali pa poskrbeti, da do nesrece ne pride
<idioterna> to tudi komot naredis
<idioterna> pac peljes mimo skupine pescev s 30km/h namesto s 50
<idioterna> in komot ustavis
<idioterna> ce tega ne naredis, potem pa pac nisi ravnal skrajno skrbno in si torej odgovoren za poskodbe
<yang> kaj dosti ti ne pomaga, ko te zbije avtomobilist v jarek, mrtev ga ne mores toziti
<yang> ampak ti imas ocitno sreco
<idioterna> hoces rect, da bi se moral jaz z vecjim avtomobilom vozit?
<idioterna> da bi bil bolj varen?
<yang> verjetno ti tudi kaksni hupajo itd.
<idioterna> hupanje je itak znak mentalne bolezni
<yang> enkratr sem sel na jezersko gor, pa sem moral prehiteti ne hecam se kakih 30 kolesarjev, ker so na vrhu imeli ravno nek miting (oz. tist ovcarski bal je bil) sem se cijazil celo vecnost :)
<idioterna> pa bi sel s kolesom
<idioterna> bi jih komot prehitel
<idioterna> ce si sirok dva metra, pol mas pa probleme
<yang> sej ves kaksna ozka cesta je
<yang> dejansko moras za kolesarjem peljati, da ga lahko varno prehitis
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej je prov
<idioterna> vedno se moras
<idioterna> na drug pas moras, ce hoces prehiteti
<yang> pa ce jih je 30
<idioterna> taka so pravila.
<yang> 30x upocasnis :)
<idioterna> ja se pac vozis za njimi
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
<yang> ja sej, jaz grem na drug pas
<yang> unga lahko zanese na levo
<yang> pol ga pa ze zbijes
<idioterna> teli so ziher mislili, da so v avtu bolj varni kot na biciklu:
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW-8g40oLbc
<jabuk> Ledenik tunnel crash - YouTube
<jabuk> A small car getting smashed in between two trucks. Ouch!
<idioterna> pa ce bi bli na biciklih bi se komot umaknil
<idioterna> tko so pa loh sam gledal
<yang> ja sem videl ze podoben posnetek
<yang> pismo kaj jih je zružil celo kolono
<yang> jao
<yang> verjetn je spal
<yang> za volanom
<yang> ne maram jih ko se pelje 20cm za mano pa blenda ko nor
<idioterna> ja pejt s kolesom
<idioterna> ce si s kolesom se komot umaknes
<idioterna> lej:
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Gd8jrXNIA
<jabuk> No car can do this, but that's just as well because no driver will. - YouTube
<jabuk> It's just common sense to be courteous and get out of everyone's way on the road.
<yang> kako pa si vedu da se mu mors na desno umaknit
<yang> a mas spegu
<idioterna> kasn spegu
<idioterna> a se ti nis se nikol z biciklom vozu
<yang> ja kako si vedu da bo ob tebi zapeljal brez upostevanja varnostne razdalje (a si se mu zato umaknil)
<idioterna> ja slisu sm da se bliza ane
<yang> men se to zdi nevaren sport
<yang> po kolesarskih se Å¡e vozim
<yang> izven pa ne
<idioterna> ja, k nimas pojma
<idioterna> teb se tut zdi pametno cakat da "pade na 200 pa zraste na 1000"
<yang> dejansko nimas vpliva na to kdo se pripelje za tabo
<idioterna> ne bos verjel, tudi na to kdo se ti nasprot prpele nimas vpliva
<yang> ja drzi
<idioterna> v mojga fotra je celno prletela ena zenska v SUVu k je telefonirala med voznjo
<idioterna> sreco ma, da je fit
<idioterna> ce bi bil na biciklu takrat, bi se komot izognu trcenju
<idioterna> v avtu pa nimas kej dost prostora za manevrirat
<yang> men je zoprno da vozijo tik ob meni ce sem na kolesu
<idioterna> ja nudl si montiri ane
<idioterna> https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2016/10/18/cyclist-says-his-pool-noodle-makes-toronto-streets-safer-for-him.html?campaign_id=A100
<jabuk> Cyclist says his pool noodle makes Toronto streets safer for him | Toronto Star
<jabuk> Warren Huska attached a noodle to his bike in 2015 and drivers have been affording him more space ever since.
<idioterna> no ampak zdej itak po ljubljani risejo sharrows
<idioterna> tko da pocas bo vedno boljs tut za bicikliste k radi po telefonih brskajo pa poslusajo muziko med voznjo
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39318461
<jabuk> Germany Turkey: 30,000 Kurds in Frankfurt anti-Erdogan protest - BBC News
<jabuk> Turkey accuses Germany of hypocrisy after 30,000 Kurds rally in Frankfurt against President Erdogan.
<yang> idioterna: tam na vasih koncih so soferji manijaki
<yang> sej sem ti razlagal glede une nesrece
<idioterna> soferji so povsod manijaki
<yang> mislim tam okol besnice
<idioterna> vsak k se odloci jit z avtom je ze mal usekan po defaultu
<yang> je mela prijaateljica nesreco
<yang> un tip
<yang> je mel ze 5 nesrec
<yang> pa se 25 ni star
<yang> cesta tam je ozka in vijugasta
<idioterna> to je zihr povezan s tem da je iz besnce
<idioterna> ker iz bs3 zihr nobenga tacga nimate.
<idioterna> ma nc ni ozka
<idioterna> ozka je ce si sirok dva metra
<yang> xsej sem se ze pelu tm
<yang> ozka cesta je
<idioterna> ce si sirok 40 centi, tko k vsak normaln clovk, je placa za 10 ludi vstric
<yang> zdej sm dal BUY na 850
<yang> ker tok niha
<yang> bi lahko razliko ze dobil noter
<idioterna> zlo tezko bi karkol dobil not
<idioterna> ker ne mors vedet kako se bo premikala cena
<yang> a tole je norveska banka ? https://www.lofavor.no/
<yang> so sponzoriral skoke
<idioterna> ne, uzbekistanska.
<yang> prej so bli pa Skaden
<yang> Skagen Funds
<yang> sponzorji norveske turneje
<yang> tam v  browser tabu mi kaze -12%
<yang> glede na katero vrednost me to zanima
<yang> 24 urno
<yang> idioterna: a ti uporabljas tradingview al kaj drucga
<idioterna> za?
<yang> za pregled stanja
<yang> vrednosti
<idioterna> ne js mam mt5
<yang> to ne poznam
<idioterna> nc nis na slabsem zarad tega
<idioterna> noben ne ve kam bo su tecaj
<yang> aha mt5.com
<idioterna> to ne vem kaj je
<idioterna> https://www.metatrader5.com/en
<jabuk> MetaTrader 5 Multi-Asset Trading Platform
<jabuk> MetaTrader 5 trading platform is a free Forex and stock trading tool.
<yang> aha to zgleda PRO
<idioterna> prblizn isto je k tradeview na bitstampu
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-19
<yang> prblizn kot Bloomberg terminal zgleda
<yang> sam da je tisti bistveno drazji
<yang> sploh ni potrebe po njemu, razen ce si borznik
<yang> oh
<yang> sele zdaj vidim
<yang> da deluje pod WINE samo
<idioterna> mhm, za windows je napisan originalno
<yang> ok LN
<yang> LOW sem zamudil
<yang> res prakticno bi bilo
<yang> ce bi imel nek dodaten monitor/TV
<yang> za spremljanje vrednosti
<yang> da bi bil stalno prizgan
<idioterna> ja urihti si ne
<yang> gledam ce je kak app za KODI
<yang> evo kodi bitcoin vitez https://vimeo.com/191036160
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an7Woxf1V8U
<jabuk> Heavy Haulage in Mexico 01 - YouTube
<jabuk> The above video has been copied from Facebook and shows how Heavy Haulage in Mexico is bypassing a tunnel in the transport route. Further details are missing...
<upd_> https://www.facebook.com/cyclone.of.rhodes/videos/1073179986124158/
<jabuk> Absolutely scary footage !!!
<jabuk> Russia 2012... - Cyclone Of Rhodes
<jabuk> Absolutely scary footage !!!
<jabuk> Russia 2012Video by IdoInfo.hu
<jabuk> Special thanks to Péter Szűcs
<upd_> kek
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.8°C @19.03.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% severozahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:24, Kulminacija: 12:14:08, Sončni zahod: 18:16:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 05min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @19.03.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% jugovzhodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:09, Kulminacija: 12:10:53, Sončni zahod: 18:13:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 05min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> se jabku malo spi a
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb rogue one
<jabuk> Rogue One |16 Dec 2016 133 min| Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> The Rebel Alliance makes a risky move to steal the plans for the Death Star, setting up the epic saga to follow.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.1/10 (252,198 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3748528
<CrazyLemon> ma to je dz0ny zafrknu k je povišal čas za vsak post na irc
<CrazyLemon> pa rabi 5s za 4 vrstice
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid clouds
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13°C @19.03.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% severozahodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:24, Kulminacija: 12:14:08, Sončni zahod: 18:16:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 05min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> hai
<yang> http://www.telegraf.rs/vesti/1419134-svaki-sedmi-srbin-je-daltonista-evo-zasto-foto
<jabuk> Svaki sedmi Srbin je daltonista! Evo zašto! (FOTO) | Telegraf – Najnovije vesti
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 908.22, low: 853.98, high: 991.00, bid: 902.09, ask: 907.97
<slax0r> sup
<speed-> not much u?
<slax0r> speed-: eh pa nekaj se mantram malo :)
<CrazyLemon> je kak film za pogledat? rogue one looks... meh
<zdobbie> rogue two
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the great wall
<jabuk> The Great Wall |17 Feb 2017 103 min| Action, Adventure, Fantasy
<jabuk> European mercenaries searching for black powder become embroiled in the defense of the Great Wall of China against a horde of monstrous creatures.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.3/10 (12,846 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2034800
<CrazyLemon> monstrous creatures... NEXT
<CrazyLemon> .imdb patriots day
<jabuk> Patriots Day |13 Jan 2017 133 min| Drama, History, Thriller
<jabuk> The story of the 2013 Boston Marathon bombing and the aftermath, which includes the city-wide manhunt to find the terrorists responsible.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.5/10 (14,934 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4572514
<CrazyLemon> next
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/17308906_1774876682829043_1821732808948271281_n.jpg?oh=dcd8e6834e1552d1d61239aa24de9236&oe=59278582
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: moonlight
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie niga pls (no pun intended)
<zdobbie> racist
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie just a bit
<CrazyLemon> one bit
<zdobbie> la la land
<zdobbie> to je za them white peoples
<CrazyLemon> la la no tnx land
<CrazyLemon> za white peoples je why him
<zdobbie> arrival
<yang> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX_uY7ueTzE#t=1m47s
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie gledal..pretty awesome
<zdobbie> ThenWatchItAGAIN
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie niga pls..i'm not that kind of a dawg
<CrazyLemon> TIL Zoey Deutch is hot
<matjaz> kaj si gledu da je not igrala?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz why him
<matjaz> a, franco
<CrazyLemon> i'd rate that movie as 5.5
<CrazyLemon> i'd rate zoey 8.7
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp..mal me je razočaral
<yang> http://sendvid.com/18hv0a3l
<jabuk> Facebook video #1150529298298908 1150529298298908 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<yang> Å¡/j #hvlinux
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-12
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou
<idioterna> o
<b4d> hai
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/a-pot-of-rare-earths.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> https://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/stanovanjska-prevara-ki-vas-bo-stala-1200-evrov-prelepo-da-bi-bilo-res.html #ubuntuinwild
<sasa84> mijauuuu
<sasa84> wtf prevajam jaz na launchpad ... https://www.dropbox.com/s/oan734czzu7yuck/Zaslonska%20slika%202018-03-12%2012-21-59.png?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2018-03-12 12-21-59.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<b4d> sasa84: :D
<OneCoat> lol
<OneCoat> :)
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2ee2r7aboaoo44/Zaslonska%20slika%202018-03-12%2012-38-16.png?dl=0
<OneCoat> hello vsem
<jabuk> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2018-03-12 12-38-16.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<sasa84> prešuštvo ... a je mark v kakšno sekto prestopu? :P
<sasa84> helow OneCoat
<slax0r> who's mark?
<OneCoat> eno vprasanje, se komu pojavla utripanje zaslona ?
<speed-> sasa84 sharala si ime in priimek !
<speed-> OMG OMG! :)
<sasa84> speed-, a ne vejo tega že vsi?
<sasa84> https://www.ubuntu.si/skupnost/
<sasa84> ?
<jabuk> Skupnost – Ubuntu Slovenija
<slax0r> OneCoat: meni se en zaslon ugasne vedno ko zgubi focus
<sasa84> OneCoat, meni se včasih zaslon zatemni in ga rešim ctrl+alt+f3/f2 ...pač to za konzolo
<slax0r> meni se pa sam nazaj prizge cez 2-3s
<OneCoat> ne, ne prav utripa. npr menju sem glasnost in vsakic ko sem pritisnu tipko je bil en utrip :)
<slax0r> in ker sem zadnji teden v sluzbi
<slax0r> me po domace povedano boli k
<slax0r> :D
<OneCoat> :)
<OneCoat> no pojavil se je ko je biu laptop na bateriji ampak polna baterija
<speed-> sasa84 nevem ;)
<OneCoat> ko sem imel pa ene 25% baterije je pa kar sam zacel neki utripal za ksne par minut potem pa nehal
<speed-> sodelavec je mel iste pizdarije na ubuntu
<speed-> skos nekaj z graficno
<slax0r> pwoer saving shizzle?
<speed-> pa driveri so bili krivi...
<slax0r> pwoer*
<slax0r> power*
<slax0r> dafuq
<slax0r> speed-: saso? :P
<speed-> jap
<speed-> pa te smo ga normalizirali
<speed-> pa je za windozze user :D
<slax0r> hjao
<speed-> stvar se nikoli ni ponovila! :D
<slax0r> cist ste ga vnicli
<slax0r> komaj sem ga naucil nekaj :)
<sasa84> slax0r, kaj sašo?
<OneCoat> jp, to za driverje pa power saving sm ze vse probu :)
<slax0r> sasa84: male version of your name
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> hot!
<slax0r> no comment :)
<sasa84> speed-, pa ne da ti nucaš vindouz?
<slax0r> heathen
<speed-> jasno
<sasa84> *kick*
<slax0r> *kb*
<speed-> za serverje nucam debian/ubuntu pa se vmes malo freebsd
<speed-> samo sem skoraj ze vse nalinux menjal :D
<speed-> razen gatewayov :)
<speed-> tak da sem malo vas
<speed-> samo desktop HALO
<slax0r> jaz pa se ne vem kaj naj
<slax0r> doma sem zdaj dal slackware
<slax0r> na sluzbenega pa ne vem kaj naj dam
<slax0r> odlocam se med slack pa arch :)
<sasa84> arch
<speed-> ce je win 100let pred drugimi
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<speed-> (zdaj se bom skril, da se apflovci razpizdijo) :p
<sasa84> lol
<slax0r> tu jih ni dosti :)
<speed-> samo meni je mac tak retard
<speed-> omfg
<sasa84> sej jaz mam tud vindouz...sam je moj second OS
<slax0r> same
<slax0r> za igrce naganjat
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> mislim da bom mogel zacet nekaj spilat spet
<speed-> ;)
<sasa84> am.. jaz za adobe indesign, office in dodatek firefox unity (za kšne igrce) :P
<sasa84> speed-, greva supertuxkart!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> se grem pa res mal furat :D
<sasa84> za 5 min...
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> helouuuu rozica
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> uradno sem v sluzbi
<speed-> :)
<sasa84> (upejmo, da je ženska!)
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> slax0r bi Å¡ou lahko ...bnk ker je zadn tedn :P
<speed-> te pa ves, ce me motijo med spilanjem
<speed-> me nervirajo ;)
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: nimam windoze na sluzbenem :)
<sasa84> slax0r, supertuxkart ne rab vindouz
<slax0r> aja supertuxkart
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> glej, z veseljem
<slax0r> ampak sedim tak da vsak ki se priziba iz kuhnje mi vidi v monitor
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> pa se jest grem
<slax0r> l8r :)
<sasa84> lejtr aligejtr!
 * sasa84 off za 5 min :P
<speed-> daj daj daj
<speed-> zadnji teden si
<speed-> to je formalnost
<speed-> prej se 3 tedne malo skrivas da nic ne delas
<speed-> zadnji teden pa jim das jasno vedet
<speed-> drugace pa danes dobim misko juhuhu
<speed-> ze je v grazu :D
<slax0r> juhej
<slax0r> jaz sem tudi v grazu
<slax0r> ti jo vzamem zraven?
<sasa84> slax0r, a mi greš še kej v ikeo iskat?
<slax0r> ce prides potem do mb da prelozima, ni problema
<sasa84> ja sej ...jaz sem pa k* od ovce :\
<slax0r> nisi ne <3
<sasa84> no, nej ti bo :P
<sasa84> speed-, dej da boš miško posliku...da vidmo kaj je to za eno čudo :P
<sasa84> kolk pa je stala?
<sasa84> pa kakšna je :D
<speed-> https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g903-wireless-gaming-mouse
<speed-> to :D
<msev-> hej saska
<jabuk> Logitech G903 Wireless Gaming Mouse
<jabuk> Logitech G903 wireless gaming mouse features the latest optical sensors and LIGHTSPEED tech for 1-ms responsiveness. PowerPlay charging system compatible.
<sasa84> jaz bi rabla eno večjo miško...tole moje se mi zdi neki majhno
<sasa84> hejhou msev-
<speed-> slax0r mi bo saso pripelal :)
<slax0r> speed-: kdo ti bo saso pripelal?
<msev-> js mam pa neli pa petro pa izo trenutno kle :D
<speed-> good question
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> najs, lepa miška...to mi je kul, da je lahko žična in brezžična
<sasa84> kdo me bo kam odpeljal? :D
<speed-> ne saj jaz jo za laptop nucam
<speed-> na compu mam g502
<speed-> awesom zadeva
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: ne vemo se kdo, vemo pa destinacijo :)
<slax0r> cestitam, gres v prekmurje
<sasa84> *grin*
<slax0r> kaksna cast, mar ne?
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> am... ja
<b4d> msev-: slike al pa ne verjamemo
<msev-> b4d ne morm :D
<msev-> hočm obdržat svojo službo
<idioterna> pussy!
<idioterna> da neb slucajn fotk od sodelovk limu
<idioterna> te pridem na institut v rit sunt
<slax0r> idioterna: to bomo pa potem zahtevali ze posnetek
<slax0r> tako da kar napolni gopro
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> sm dal filat
<slax0r> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/v-kranju-svetovna-novost-obelezje-posveceno-blockchain-tehnologijam/448597
<jabuk> V Kranju svetovna novost - obeležje, posvečeno "blockchain" tehnologijam :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Na presečišču Ceste Staneta Žagarja in Gregorčičeve ulice (oziroma pred sodiščem) v Kranju bodo v torek odprli prvi spomenik, ki je namenjen blockchain tehnologijam.
<matjaz> repost!
<matjaz> also, sem Å¡el v soboto pogledat
<matjaz> top shit
<slax0r> sue me
<idioterna> sej je ze
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> slax0r: REPORTED!
<slax0r> idioterna: oh noes
<sasa84> uuu, fajt!
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> chick fajt
<slax0r> kje?
<slax0r> aja, mi2 z idioterna
<slax0r> agate powah
<slax0r> aj nogate powah
<sasa84> a saska pa ne dobi opka? :\
<sasa84> pfff
<zdobbie> knsga opka
<idioterna> sva se s korajzno peto zasukala
<sasa84> OP zdobbie ...OP
<upd> :)
<sasa84> oj upd
<upd> jojo
<sasa84> a ti lahko #ubuntu-si pomaga rešit še kakšno zagato? :D
<upd> ja wc je v prvem in drugem štuku na drugi strani hiše kak bi odtok speljal
<slax0r> od zgoraj dol imho
<sasa84> uf, zoprno
<upd> točno
<sasa84> upd, kaj pa če narediš 2 odtoka?
<sasa84> pač...po hiši...če boš to vlekel vse na enega...boš lahko mel še kakšno sranje (dobesedno)
<upd> a da v spodnjem drek vn vrže
<sasa84> probej tko, da bo čimmanj nekih cevi (beri: če gre kaj narobe, da je čimmanj za razbijat)
<sasa84> ti povme iz lastnih izkušenj :) nam se je 2x zgorej sekret zamašil.... kriv je bil pa odtok, ki gre iz kuhinje
<slax0r> dost velike cevi not
<upd> sasa84, kako je pa to odtok za wc v kuhinji
<sasa84> pa kakšnih zavojev :D
<slax0r> da bo ja slo dol ko se ga userjes kot zival
<sasa84> pač oz wcja j ešla cev v glavno cev...na to glavno cel je blo še iz kuhinje (stroj pa te finte) in pol v greznico
<sasa84> ok, zdaj imamo že 3 leta čistilno...nimamo več greznice :)
<upd> ne vem a ni to ločeno da ne smrdi
<sasa84> zunej pod zemljo so se cevi združle
<sasa84> ne not :D
<upd> tako ja
<upd> k če bo res preveč zavojev bo treba sam zelenjavo jest
<slax0r> ja ali pa ven na sekret
<sasa84> Å¡e to ne... raj same zmiksane stvari...pa da bo tko redko, da Å¡e papirja ne bo treba nucat
<sasa84> papir ti lohk ful kej zabaše :)
<msev-> sasa84, preljubezenske težave mam
<msev-> pred*
<msev-> dj mi mal pomagej
<upd> bom donat mc notr zlival haha
<upd> mg*
<sasa84> a to maš že fiksno za sekret upd ?
<slax0r> msev-: bi pa ne da?
<sasa84> ja msev- ?
<upd> sasa84, kr ja
<msev-> haha slax0r dobra :D...sam ona še sploh neve da mi je všeč :D
<upd> sasa84, pač fora je da bi težko kaj premikal
<slax0r> msev-: tu je tvoj problem
<sasa84> upd, odtokov še nimaš speljanih?
<upd> nop
<msev-> uglavnm sasa84, kle ena k mi je kul, sm zj ugotovu da hod na družabne plese...to je zj ful neugodn podatek ker loh da hod s svojim tipom
<msev-> k morš met tm svojga plesalca :)
<msev-> no in...skupi bova delala zj ene par mesecev...a nj jo povabm na izlet, če sm neki namigoval da bi jo peljal kam :)
<msev-> in ona ni odprto rekla ne :)
<sasa84> *EKSKURZ*: no fantje, pa nej mi še kdo reče, da nisem multipraktik?! sekret in ljubezenksi problemi!
<upd> amen.
<msev-> a pol ji lahko že napišem za ta vikend po chatu da jo vabm kam :D
<CrazyLemon> upd moj predlog https://c1.staticflickr.com/4/3021/3018495835_8574487f6c_b.jpg
<upd> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš se ukvarjat s cevmi..sploh
<CrazyLemon> + če maš vrt spodaj.. win win
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<upd> ja, sam kaj je fora te kletke
<slax0r> out of the box thinking
<sasa84> msev-, 1. a more bit soplesalc glih tip?
<sasa84> 2. če je nakazala en interes, jo pač vprašej
<CrazyLemon> slax0r i know right
<sasa84> najhuj kar ti lohk reče je pač ne :)
<CrazyLemon> 3. delata skupaj.. ali si res tega želiš? :>
<sasa84> kolk časa nazaj pa si ji reku za izlet?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, good point
<upd> 4. še huje je če reče ja
<sasa84> ?
<upd> jah pol se šele začnejo stvari ki jih bo moral poštudirat
<msev-> ne pol naprej mi gre :D
<msev-> al pa tut ne, prvi korak je težaven, pa korak kdaj nardit "move" :D
<msev-> prejsn teden sm omenjal peričnik pa to :D
<msev-> pa ferate :D
<upd> ah mene pa pol naprej jebe, kako kdaj kam, anyway nadaljujta..
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> upd, kanalizacijo ti bo en delal a ne?
<upd> sasa84, da
<sasa84> ti bo on potem najbolj svetoval kako s sifoni, odduški, cevmi itd ... verjetno nisi edini, ki ma sekrete "razmetane" po bajti :)
<sasa84> msev-, am... a bi ti blo pol ful bad z njo delat, če bi rekla NE?
<upd> ok :)
<sasa84> brb, kofe .)
<msev-> sasa84, nope ne bi mi blo bedn delat z njo vseen mi je :D sj sm njen "Å¡ef" :D
<msev-> hujš bi blo če bi bla ona moja šefica :D
<idioterna> pa kva tok kompliceras
<idioterna> "a mas ksnga tipa?"
<msev-> zj je že šla :)
<idioterna> ce rece "ne" vprasas "a pa se ti hod"
<msev-> haha
<msev-> idioterna, ker jebač
<idioterna> kasn jebac
<msev-> naslednjič pride v petek na KI
<msev-> tko da kšno sredo planiram da ji napišem za izlet za vikend :D
<idioterna> js to sprasujem punce k nimam nobenim namenov z njimi onegavit
<idioterna> sam pac zanima me ce bi sle zravn na izlet
<idioterna> sej ene so pol razocaranre
<idioterna> razocarane.
<idioterna> k mislnjo da jih vabm na date
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7441.21, low: 7314.04, high: 8054.69, bid: 7440.11, ask: 7451.71
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 564.90048193 (0.0759903 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6iDZspbRMg
<jabuk> Cryptocurrencies: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk> Digital currencies are generating a lot of excitement. John Oliver enlists Keegan-Michael Key to get potential investors equally excited about the concept of...
<upd> hodl
<sasa84> ja msev- ... beseda ni coin, am...konj :)
<speed-> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/29133756_1564600703594898_2173260100385374208_o.jpg?oh=bfe2e69a7075f6e28bafabe77c9f304f&oe=5B02D8C1
<speed-> <3
<CrazyLemon> thats one ugly mouse :D
 * speed- slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> WUNDABA
<CrazyLemon> bra*
<zdobbie> lep prt
<zdobbie> lep pepelnik
<CrazyLemon> grda miška
<CrazyLemon> #facts
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobbie> ?
<speed-> miska je top shiet!
<speed-> pepelnik je pa ukraden :p
<speed-> I admit !!
<dz0ny> shit annihilation is rly creepy
<dz0ny> pa zihr se bo vlekel kot alien
<sasa84> speed-, a kadiš?
<speed-> sasa84 da
<speed-> samo to mamo doli eno tako kuhinjo
<speed-> kje je nekoc bila kurilnica
<speed-> je zdaj kadilnica hehe
<sasa84> pri nas je pa kurilnica...kadilnica :)
<speed-> e mi pa smo dali toplotno crpalko delat
<speed-> pa te smo kuhinjo staro sem priselii
<speed-> in skos smo tam
<speed-> nihce noce gor it
<speed-> nobeni obiski :D
<sasa84> naš fotr se za letos meni, da bi dal tole toplotno not, ko je za vodo in da ogreva
<speed-> je pa to edini prostor v hisi
<speed-> kje kadimo :)
<zdobbie> zakvaj kadis
<idioterna> Не курит!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/plakati-v-kopru-zupanov-obracun-s-kriminalistom.html
<CrazyLemon> #drama
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> težave s problemi na morju, CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> https://wetek.com/ww/en/about
<jabuk> WeTek - About WeTek
<jabuk> WeTek creates beatifully innovative set-top boxes and software to enhance TV experience.
<CrazyLemon> hm.. wetek je slo podjetje?!?
<CrazyLemon> kul :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-13
<sasa84> jou jou
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> howgh
<slax0r> a se da v sloveniji pridobit podatke o lastniku/vozilu zgolj iz registrske?
<sasa84> slax0r, ne vem...se mi zdi da ne
<sasa84> da je prepovedan... razen verjetno če policija ipd posreduje
<zdobbie> nop
<zdobbie> samo zavarovalne podatke
<msev-> slax0r, i sense vendetta :d
<msev-> :d
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lol
<slax0r> zdobbie: kaksne zavarovalne podatke?
<slax0r> msev-: ne, splosno sprasujem
<slax0r> predzadnji dan na firmi, pa je dolgcas :P
<zdobbie> https://raz.zav-zdruzenje.si/infocenter/Search.aspx
<sasa84> ej folk, a kdo od vas uporablja podstavk za noge...pač tisto pručko
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie *moj moj*
<slax0r> zdobbie: thanks! bo sasa84 dala za kofe
<sasa84> a?
<sasa84> pa ja...ok :P
<slax0r> sasa84, you da woman! ;)
<sasa84> everything for a man!
 * sasa84 se gre počesat, da ne bo ko strašilo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> meh...kaj pa to, ko ti maček navadne svinčnike zgrize :\
<sasa84> banda kosmata
<msev-> ena bejba me je na prvem zmenku vprašala če sm spodaj pobrit
<slax0r> msev-: "morda bos pa kasneje izvedela" *wink* *wink* *nudge* *nudge*
<idioterna> in? si povedal, da se nisi tok star da bi bil kosmat?
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> savage
<msev-> lol
<msev-> slax0r, lepa, mogu bi met tebe za svetovalca pri zmenkih :D
<msev-> je rekla da se morjo vsi njeni tipi skor povsod pobrit :D
<msev-> ljubavni tepih majo lahko :D
<msev-> to pa zato ker se njen očka brije k je kao športnik in ji je ostalo nehigienično :D...daddy issues :D
<sasa84> looool
<idioterna> zanimive zahteve
<zdobbie> jao te kolesarji
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> a pa ona ve da dlake preprecujejo poskodbe pr vzajemnem drgnenjju
<sasa84> zdej vemo, da je gospa slax0r hitr podlegla, ker je slax0r tak Å¡armer ^^
<idioterna> drgnenju
<sasa84> tud pri ženski pravijo, da so dlake tam z razlogom.. zaradi zaščite nožnice
<sasa84> msev-, zdej boš reku, da spodi malš, ljubavnega tepiha pa ne?
<msev-> vsega mal hahah :D
<slax0r> sasa84: pred zmenkom sva se slekla da sva pogledala ce je vse tam in tako kot mora bit, preden sva izgubljala cas drug z drugim
<msev-> uglavnm tale bejba je tko mal ku-ku
<slax0r> perfect match potem, al?
<msev-> pa ne zarad tega, ampak zarad drugih stvari
<msev-> a si s koroške slaxor, al
<zdobbie> ufff
<zdobbie> nizka
<speed-> lol
<speed-> je je
<idioterna> jsm pa lih obratno
<slax0r> msev-: ne...imam cesnjo doma
<idioterna> midva sva zgublala cajt drug z drugim na polno predn sva sploh pogruntala da sva si vsec
<slax0r> idioterna: failure to detect sarcasm: check
<slax0r> ;)
<msev-> s tole se pa po chatu skoz "kregava" skoz neki komplicira, če se pa slišva po telefonu je pa vse kul :D
<metalcamp> Matthai je kar rage quitnil, ko je videl tole debato
<idioterna> slax0r: ja js ne vem kaj vsi tok probajo cajt prsparat
<dz0ny> haha
<sasa84> msev-, jaz si v trenutnem razmerju tud ne smem preveč tipkat... ker si vse narobe razlagamo in mislmo
<sasa84> jaz pišem zlo na kratk..na drugi strani so filozof. spisi ... ko sse pa pokličemo je pa vse kul al pa v živo
<sasa84> tko da... smo se kar zmenil, da za kej bl podrobnega, se pokličemo al pa v živo...k drugač se kregamo :P
<dz0ny> a CrazyL se je tud ozenu, k ga ni slišat zadnje čase _P
<idioterna> zna bit ja
<sasa84> dz0ny, mislm ...?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ni human
<idioterna> a si je androidko obodu
<slax0r> saj to je vec ali manj generalni problem
<slax0r> hard to transmit tone over text
<slax0r> in v vecini komunikacij uporabljamo razlicne tone oz. iz njih razberemo razpolozenje in/ali namen sporocila
<slax0r> jaz recimo zeni povem kdaj "jebi se", ampak to je tako, v hecu, v sporocilu lahko to hitro zveni cist drugace
<msev-> sasa84, no ta bejba je zmešana mi cele eseje piše
<msev-> Å¡e nikol nism tok teksta naenkrat dobu
<msev-> v enmu od omenjenih sporočil je clo sama napisala, upam da ne mislš da sem ku-ku
<msev-> ja ku-ku si lol
<msev-> pa da ji rušim notranjo harmonijo pa take fore :D
<sasa84> msev-, kaj pol...a je ne boš povabu na izlet? :D
<sasa84> lej...če ti neki ne potegne, pol ne rin ke :)
<msev-> če mi je po vseh ostalih kriterijih kul :D
<msev-> morm vseen mal probat če ne mi bo žal
<msev-> sj to je druga
<msev-> sasa84, to ni una od včer
<msev-> to je ena od prejšnga tedna :)
<msev-> oziroma 14 dni nazaj že
<msev-> pred 1 tednom je bla spet druga
<slax0r> a lahko damo sasi en naziv?
<slax0r> #ubuntu-si love doctor
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> zdobbie: daj voice sasa84 ... MVP
<idioterna> hm js pa nikol dekletu se nism reku jebi se
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/uXFZhPc.gifv msev- ?
<jabuk> Imgur
<slax0r> das u?
<speed-> lol
<slax0r> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/novice/je-bila-maketa-drugega-tira-preplacana-za-73-tisoc-evrov/448670
<jabuk> Je bila maketa drugega tira preplačana za 73 tisoč evrov? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Maketa drugega tira, ki jo je prejšnji teden v Kopru odprl premier Miro Cerar, bi bila lahko za več kot polovico cenejša, če bi direkcija za infrastrukturo izbrala drugega ponudnika.
<slax0r> ce se ze pri maketi spizdi 73 jurjov
<slax0r> ...
<speed-> :))))
<speed-> zakon ne
<dz0ny> jah glih letne place za 2 programerja :P
<msev-> hahahah slax0r
<msev-> fak a ste vidl unga malega youtuberja slovenca
<msev-> tazga hecnga mariborčana
<metalcamp> ne
<metalcamp> nočemo
<msev-> sj ful je fail sam kr popularn je zakaj to
<msev-> vrjetn sam zarad kjut kužka
<msev-> :D
<speed-> msev- zaj pa fajn idi na wc
<speed-> pa si jo obrisi
<msev-> lol
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> zihr je jezen k je iz Å¡ajerske :D
<msev-> ups t sm pozabu
<sasa84> slax0r, hvala, ker si se zame potegnu ... res bi mela lahko stalen voice
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> slax0r, pa spet je zadeva zablokirala v kp ... to je CrazyLemon putr!
<msev-> sasa84, sj v naših srcih ga maš :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: je dezurni krivec
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> hvala msev- :*
<sasa84> če ne bo šla druga, bom šla jaz s tabo na izlet
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> damn slax0r ...neb smela tega rečt a?
<slax0r> sasa84: naj se ve!
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> !=
<slax0r> not equal?
<slax0r> msev-: moral bos v fitness veckrat: https://i.imgur.com/Hlk3Fta.mp4
<msev-> sasa84 a bi bolj aktivno varianto a bolj penzionersko verzijo izleta :D
<msev-> haha slax0r top :)
<sasa84> če sem iskrena ... aktivna varianta mi paše bolj solo (beri: bicikl)
<msev-> a gore ti ne ustrezajo :)
<sasa84> tak luškan izletek mi je, da se človk nekam zapelje, kakšen izletek in kaj dobrega popapcka
<msev-> a ti je slabo v avtu čez kakšne serpentine :D
<sasa84> popapca
<sasa84> ne, zaenkrat mi ni blo Å¡e nikol
<sasa84> ne na karpatih, ne na vršič, etno ipd :P
 * sasa84 ma rostfrei želodec
<msev-> ql :), kaj pol next week enkrat k bo lep vreme...te bom vmestil v svoj koledar :D
<msev-> med salso pa plezanjem :D
<slax0r> mild salsa?
<slax0r> al hot?
<sasa84> msev-, rekla sem, če nobena ne bo šla ...
<sasa84> slax0r, dej razlož po moško
<sasa84> msev-, a kdaj plezaš v štepanjcu?
<msev-> jap
<sasa84> to steno je moj bratranc naredu :D
<msev-> sexy
<msev-> huda je
<sasa84> jaz sem tud minsla it ke.. kolegica pa njen fant ful plezata
<slax0r> sexy stena
<slax0r> lemme see
<slax0r> msev-: po mosko: you're on your own bruh
<sasa84> lol
<msev-> sasa84, loh te naučim nekih osnov plezanja :D
<msev-> k tut js nism neki ful pro :D
<msev-> sam mam pa jajca
<msev-> sm za vse adrenalinske dogodivščine :D
<dz0ny> se vid da smo okol gregorjevega
<b4d> asaaa
<b4d> sasa84 ponudi prst msev- odtrga roke trem generacijam :D
<idioterna> mene prov zanima kaj pr plezanju pocne z jajci
<CrazyLemon> protiutež or smth
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> in the words of the wise man of this channel: TFC
<CrazyLemon> https://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/116135-amd-says-will-60-new-ryzen-oem-platforms-2018/
<jabuk> AMD says there will be 60+ new Ryzen OEM platforms in 2018- CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> And the firm hopes to return to its Athlon64 CPU market share performance levels.
<msev-> slax0r, cmon we need to add some special sauce to this channel :D
<metalcamp> slax0r: haha
<sasa84> uuu, grmi!
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/yLXFMEE.mp4
<sasa84> b4d, pa grem na izlet in priddem nazaj noseča
<sasa84>  /o\
<idioterna> o, cestitam!
<slax0r> msev-: be like this dude https://i.imgur.com/GZrPqyt.jpg
<slax0r> pa tudi ce je fake story
<idioterna> uredu story je
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVjRuM7Rong
<jabuk> True love explained | Abraham Twerski - YouTube
<jabuk> Abraham Twerski explains the meaning of true love. Young man why are you eating that fish? You man says: "Because I love fish" He says, Oh you love the fish,...
<msev-> wau slax0r ful lepa zgodba
<msev-> i cried
<sasa84> msev-, vidš kok je slax0r sugar
<msev-> pazi to. za eno bejbo k je mela rada 2cellos, sm po celi sloveniji iskal ustrezno velik čokoladni čelo :D (da ni bil prevelik) :)
<msev-> sem ga najdu v domžalah v čokoladnici :)
<msev-> sam problem z njo je bil da ni mela social skillsov dobr razvitih, kot zdravnica ni delala v kliniki ampak sam v labu ker ni prenesla da bi kj zajebala pri pacientih :D
<msev-> tko da se nism pol več družu z njo :D
<sasa84> msev-, kje ti najdeš take babe? :D
<slax0r> sasa84: ocitno v laboratorijih
<metalcamp> ay...
<msev-> to zgodbo sm že enkrat povedal
<msev-> ne followate me dobr
<msev-> :D
<msev-> follow like subscribe
<b4d> msev-: ti rabis vlog
<b4d> intro bi bil nekaj takega: ZIVJOOOO PUNCEEE KAKO STE KAAAJ
<CrazyLemon> s/ZIVJOOOO PUNCEEE/žio bejbe
<slax0r> HEEEELLLOOOOOOO GIIIIIRLS!! HAHA I HAVEN'T DONE THIS IN A WHILE, THIS IS ME msev- STEALING YOUR HEARTS WITH ANOTHER VLOG ENTRY, I'VE BEEN SUPER BUSY BUT TOOK TIME TO MAKE THIS VIDEO
<b4d> boyfriend tag
<b4d> kdo me pozna bolje Neli ali Petra ali Iza
<msev-> hahah
<msev-> evo nov influencer bi bil lahko
<b4d> totalna zmaga
<b4d> dej probaj
<msev-> nov vplivnež
<b4d> bomo beta testerji
<msev-> dobite procente
<msev-> hahaha
<b4d> ves kolko pudrov bos dobu zastonj
<msev-> si bom dal umetniško ime Denis (za) Dame
<b4d> pa amazefitov
<b4d> pa vse to kar pac rabis
<b4d> ČD
<msev-> a CC kremo tut b4d :D
<slax0r> fuq is dat?
<msev-> to mi je moja blond frendica povedala hahaa
<metalcamp> nope
<metalcamp> ajoj, zaostajam
<msev-> metalcamp, dj še ti kšn predlog haha :D da nardimo vizijo :D
<metalcamp> nope
<slax0r> metalcamp noce sodelovat v gold majnu
<msev-> vame investirat je kot v bitcoin pred 10 leti :D
<zdobbie> ne.
<slax0r> vate investirat je kot v bitcoin decembra 2017 ;)
<slax0r> right zdobbie ?
<msev-> hahah :D
<idioterna> nisi povedu kaj je cc krema
<idioterna> creative commons?
<slax0r> carbon copy
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-has-a-spectre-meltdown-like-security-flaw-of-its-own/
<jabuk> AMD security flaw found in Ryzen, EPYC chips - CNET
<jabuk> Researchers find 13 vulnerabilities in AMD’s Ryzen and EPYC chips, which could let attackers install malware on highly guarded portions of the processor.
<zdobbie> get hecked
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hence the need for ryzen+
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> cena delnic pa enaka kot en teden nazaj
<CrazyLemon> so not a big deal :D
<CrazyLemon> If attackers can bypass the Windows Defender Credential Guard, they could use the stolen data to spread to other computers within a network. Credential Guard is a feature for Windows 10 Enterprise, which stores your sensitive data in a protected section of the operating system that normally can't be accessed.
<CrazyLemon> meh
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-14
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<msev-> lynxlynx, a mate z ekipco vrholovcev kšne gorniške podvige še v igri...pol ko se stabilizira snežna odeja bi js še kšno grapo šu z vami če bi bil kdo za :D
<msev-> pa tut kšno turno smuko pol k so spomladi najbolj varne razmere ane
<msev-> matjaz, a je gašper finžgar un tvoj kolega :)
<msev-> al bratranc al neki
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> how how
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jou jou jou
<sasa84> elow idioterna in slax0r
<speed-> hellou!!
<idioterna> ka je zdej
<speed-> pocasi delamo
<sasa84> nč to speed- ...karjola mora delat kvikkvikkvik ne pa kviiikkk kviiiiiiik kviiiiiiik
<sasa84> slax0r, ^ true
<speed-> karjola ?
<slax0r> https://imgur.com/gallery/6j2e1
<jabuk> RIP Stephen Hawking - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 1580 votes and 36402 views. Shared by Vaeevictiss. RIP Stephen Hawking
<slax0r> kaj je karjola?
<speed-> mislin ka telige
<speed-> samo ne gucin njihov jezik tak ka pitaj boga :D
<slax0r> zdobbie: where art thou
<zdobbie> h
<sasa84> speed-, http://bfy.tw/H6HU
<jabuk> LMGTFY
<jabuk> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
<speed-> sasa84 pa sem pravo ali ka
<sasa84> kako pa vi rečete samokolnici?
<slax0r> telige
<sasa84> pri nas je karjola... ask dz0ny
<speed-> [10:01] <speed-> mislin ka telige
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> pojma nisem imela :D
<slax0r> samo avtom tudi vcasih pravimo telige
<sasa84> ampak samo, če ima rezervno gumo :P
<slax0r> to ponavadi ni pogoj :P
<sasa84> če dobiš rezervno gumo v avtu, je taka kot od karjole :P
<slax0r> ni mus
<slax0r> moja je bla 235/45R17 :P
<speed-> karjola
<speed-> :p
<napsy> sajtrga
<sasa84> pr nas je Å¡ajtrga pa bl tist, ko ma 2 kolesi...
<sasa84> slax0r, a se boš hvalu? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: vedno :P
<sasa84> to so kar velke gume (235)...ker avto?
<slax0r> passat
<slax0r> ni mel drugace rezerve, pa sem jo sam dodal, vedno al zimsko al letno
<slax0r> ker sem mel ze enkrat tak gumidefekt da noben "tyre repair kit" ne bi pomagal
<sasa84> tist k nek napumpaš pa to...za en drek
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/sh3PJNAMF0gQey8U2
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<slax0r> ironicno sem bil ravno na poti k vulkanizeru
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> človk more met obvezn normalen ključ (un ko je plus, ne pa ta jajca ko dajo zraven)...pa gumo
<slax0r> sasa84: jaz mam teleskopski kljuc
<slax0r> fajn raztegnes za lazje odtegovanje
<sasa84> fino
<sasa84> nisem Å¡e vidla
<slax0r> to igracko ko pa dajo zraven pri avtih pa lahko kar majo
<slax0r> http://www.edijelovi.hr/index.php/kljuc-za-skidanje-kotaca.html
<jabuk> Ključ za skidanje kotača
<jabuk> Nastavci 17/19/21/23
<slax0r> rocka se raztegne
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js kr s temi jajci k so zravn zamenam
<slax0r> saj se da
<slax0r> samo zakaj bi se mucil?
<idioterna> edin mogoce sm mal prevec mocn
<idioterna> sej se ne mucim
<slax0r> ce je bil ta kljuc kot darilo zraven pri avtu ko sem ga kupil
<sasa84> jaz nimam nekih hudih izkušenj... do zdej sem mogla samo 2x menjat
<slax0r> prejsnji lastnik pozabil vzet ven
<slax0r> jaz vedno sam doma menjavam ce mam na felnah
<sasa84> pri nas tud
<sasa84> samo gumo ti je pa **** u nulo
<slax0r> jep
<slax0r> pri 130 na avtocesti :)
<sasa84> to se je eni znanki zgodil na avtocesti... gumo (novo) raznesl na polno, ker so jo butli narobe gor dal (puščica je tam z razlogom!)
<sasa84> uuu, covfefe me čaka!
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVRg7LLaQA&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk> Go Fast: Official USG Footage of UAP for Public Release - YouTube
<napsy> mnenja?
<jabuk> GO FAST is the third of three official USG videos selected for release after official review by multiple government organizations. While To The Stars Academy...
<sasa84> https://famnit.upr.si//sl/resources/files/novice/linux-sistemski-inzenir-oglas.pdf
<msev-> sasa84, ke si miška :D
<sasa84> o mucek
<sasa84> gledam, če bo dala javna uprava ven kakšen razpis... baje bodo unga z excelom in maketo vn fliknli... jaz znam filtrirat v excelu!
<msev-> rrrrrr predem :)
 * sasa84 počoha msev- 
 * msev- uživa in prede naprej
<slax0r> tfc
<slax0r> zdobbie: pobiras royalty za to?
<zdobbie> slax0r: na pvt dobis IBAN
<sasa84> tfc? tešanovci football club
<slax0r> zdobbie: lahko dogecoin addr?
<slax0r> sasa84: this fscking channel
<zdobbie> slax0r: SI56020120020297991
<slax0r> zdobbie: to ni ravno pvt
<zdobbie> "oops"
<sasa84> slax0r, warum f***?
<slax0r> sasa84: warum nicht?
<sasa84> slax0r, zakaj spuščaš neko slabo energijo?
<sasa84> pojdi ven in objemi drevo
<sasa84> drevo pozna vse odgovore
<slax0r> :O
<sasa84> slax0r, zdej probam mal nora izpast ... mogoče bo msev- pol pozabu a veš :P
<slax0r> aja :D
<slax0r> ali bos pa dobila kako sliko na pvt kako objema drevesa ;)
<sasa84> upam da bo vsaj kakšno domačo sorto
<sasa84> ne vem ...jablano pšeničnika, navadno češpljo, češnjo ipd
<slax0r> si pa kar zbircna
<sasa84> pa ne more zdej ginkgo objemat al pa sekvojo ... izberi lokalno slax0r !
<sasa84> jao
<metalcamp> lol navadno češpljo...
<metalcamp> mislim, da je ravno to pri njem problem
<slax0r> da on hoce cespljo
<slax0r> pa ne pride do nje?
<metalcamp> exactly
<idioterna> men prsti disijo po cesplji
<idioterna> k smo lih pr tfc
 * CrazyLemon smell idioternas fingers
<idioterna> smells.
<CrazyLemon> yes
<slax0r> smells like cesplja
<CrazyLemon> smells like domača češplja!
<idioterna> sej bi reku smells like teen spirit, pa bi me obtozl cesa
<CrazyLemon> amm.. https://www.mimovrste.com/pametni-telefoni/samsung-gsm-telefon-galaxy-a8-2018-32-gb-a530f-crn       darilo gear 360 :D     wtf :D
<jabuk> SamsungGSM telefon Galaxy A8 2018 32 GB (A530F), črn| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Telefon Samsung Galaxy A8 2018 odlikuje Full HD+ 142 mm (5,6") Super AMOLED zaslon, zmogljiv osemjedrni procesor in 32 GB notranjega pomnilnika z možnostjo razširitve (prek MicroSD kartic) do kar 256 GB. Opremljen je s kakovostnim 16 MP glavnim fotoaparatom in dvema 16 MP+8 MP sprednjima fotoaparatoma, s katerima bodo avtoportreti še jasnejši.
<slax0r> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/novice/je-za-izbiro-drazje-makete-kriv-excel-ali-dogovarjanje-med-ponudniki/448670
<jabuk> Je za izbiro dražje makete kriv Excel ali dogovarjanje med ponudniki? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Na direkciji za infrastrukturo so zaradi računalniške napake za maketo drugega tira izbrali dvakrat dražjega ponudnika, nazadnje pa se je izkazalo, da sta posel pravzaprav dobili obe podjetji - ...
<CrazyLemon> če bi uporabili libreoffice calc se to ne bi zgodilo!!
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> definitivno je software kriv
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7095.65, low: 6952.80, high: 7603.02, bid: 7094.00, ask: 7104.09
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 533.917605342 (0.075778 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/delo/2074
<jabuk> Infrastructure Engineer @ Slo-Tech
<sasa84> đizd kera debata o sadju
<sasa84> najs đob CrazyLemon
<speed-> .btc eur
<speed-> hihihi
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6731.00, low: 6672.79, high: 7603.02, bid: 6731.00, ask: 6740.00
<speed-> go go !
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-15
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 6.km JZ od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @15/03/2018 01:59:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+14.25+E
<metalcamp> jutro
<metalcamp> kveščn: kako bi zdebugiral ansible playbook, ki teče kot cron job? če ga poženem ročno dela, kot cron pa ne
<dz0ny> cron nima istega env :)
<dz0ny> enako kot systemd
<dz0ny> enako kot upstart
<dz0ny> wrappaj ga v nohup
<dz0ny> ***** nohup ansible-playbook palybook.yml
<dz0ny> pa env nastavi
 * sasa84 kihne
<zdobbie> gezundhajt
<sasa84> dankešn!
<dz0ny> metalcamp: env ANSIBLE_STDOUT_CALLBACK=debug nohup ansible-playbook myplaybook.yml
<msev-> lol
<msev-> včer ste mel dobre fore pol k sm šu :D
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAwWPadFsOA - dobra podlaga za wifi hekat :-)
<jabuk> Mortal Kombat Theme Song Original - YouTube
<jabuk> “Three unknowing martial artists are summoned to a mysterious island to compete in a tournament whose outcome will decide the fate of the world.” - Mortal Ko...
<metalcamp> dz0ny: ni obradilo sadov
<metalcamp> variable sem (do)dal kot parameter -e
<dz0ny> in se kr en vidis errorja?
<dz0ny> k ANSIBLE_STDOUT_CALLBACK=debug izplune vse
<metalcamp> čak, to nastavitev dodam v playbook ali cron entry?
<dz0ny> kot cron entry
<dz0ny> * * */15 * env ANSIBLE_STDOUT_CALLBACK=debug nohup ansible-playbook myplaybook.yml
<metalcamp> am... dela
<metalcamp> zgleda kot Å¡e en izmed pebkac problemov
<metalcamp> dz0ny: hvala za tole
<zdobbie> pebkac problems? you've come to the right channel
<msev-> bemo en dan mal cukra ješ pa si nasledn dan takoj lačn
<msev-> ti takoj unič harmonijo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon = pebkac problem
<idioterna> harmonijo :)
<sasa84> that's what he said
<sasa84> miške... pridne bodte
<sasa84> se kej zvečer tipkamo :)
<msev-> kaj je razlika med ukazom "bg" pa "screen"
<msev-> a nista oba za dajat v background
<msev-> a je fora screena samo če morš gledat output iz terminala
<b4d> bg je simpl
<b4d> vrze ti proces v background
<b4d> screen pa je program, ki ti omogoca, vec navideznih terminalov, tabe, detach (ce se odjavis iz sessiona ti ostanejo stvari laufat)
<msev-> ubistvu se gre za to a rabš input al ne
<b4d> boljsa alternativa screenu je tmux
<msev-> če program ne rab inputa pol lahko uporabš bg ane
<b4d> jaz osebno bg ne uporabljam
<b4d> vse v tmuxu laufam
<b4d> ker nikoli ne vem kdaj bom kak disconnect naredu
<msev-> ja sj če ne rab inputa in če je v ozadju se loh disconnectaš
<msev-> a prov razumem
<b4d> lahko ja
<dz0ny> o se disconectaš ni več seje
<b4d> samo sem navajen vedno ko se nekam povezem attachat tmux session
<dz0ny> tko da tud unga programa n bo
<b4d> dz0ny: imas prav pomojem
<b4d> bg je res samo ce hoces v trenutnem shellu nekaj drugega naredit dokler se ti nekaj izvaja :D
<msev-> razumem
<msev-> :)
<b4d> uglavnem uporabljaj tmux za vse in je :)
<msev-> b4d, včer sva z enejem 2 nova nodea vstavla v hpc :) une amd epic procesorje ma al neki :D
<msev-> 10000eur en :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/hosterdam/posts/1555548987827042
<jabuk> Hosterdam - Želite izkoristiti prednosti evropskega trga?... | Facebook
<jabuk> Želite izkoristiti prednosti evropskega trga? Želite izboljšati svojo prepoznavnost v državah Evropske Unije? Če ste na oboje odgovorili z da, je čas, da...
<CrazyLemon> hm..tole je pa cheap..10€ - 10 let .eu
<zdobbie> ubuntu-si.eu gogogog
<CrazyLemon> already taken :/
<CrazyLemon> https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-3dmark-benchmarks-leaked-18-faster-vs-1700x-cheaper/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3DMark Benchmarks Leaked, 18% Faster vs 1700X & Cheaper
<upd> a toj že ryzen 2
<upd> ah ja
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> tole je ryzen+
<upd> kako če piše 2
<upd> Performance benchmarks for AMD’s highly anticipated 2nd generation Ryzen 2700X flagship CPU just leaked.
<CrazyLemon> 2nd generation != ryzen 2
<metalcamp_> torej ryzen++?
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_2
<jabuk> Zen 2 - Wikipedia
<upd> a si ziher
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> dewd
<CrazyLemon> i know my ryzen sh1t
<metalcamp_> watch out, we have a fanboy over here
<metalcamp_> :>
<upd> hm ok
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ word :D
 * CrazyLemon bo letos nadgradil ryzen v ryzen+
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> april 19 da
<upd> a boš mel dal ryzen
<upd> jest ti pa dam quad core 740x
<upd> men ta jajc skoz enak dela
<CrazyLemon> lahk kupiš moj ryzen :D 740x pa ne bom rabu :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma boš lahko kupu :)
<upd> kaj pa imaš za enega
<CrazyLemon> ryzen 5 1600
<upd> ah ne
<upd> hočem 7
<upd> čist tko morm kupit dokaj novo zadevo da imam 4 leta mir
<upd> CrazyLemon, kolk misleš da bo cena za Ryzen 7 2700	ko un izide
<CrazyLemon> upd pri nas? 360-390€
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoče bo manj
<upd> ah
<CrazyLemon> ker vidim da je 1700 mel ceno tam 330ish
<upd> https://edigital.si/amd/amd-ryzen-7-1700-socket-am4-box-procesor-yd1700bbaebox-p499991?utm_source=ceneje&utm_medium=products&utm_campaign=ceneje_products&utm_content=pp_1
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Socket AM4 box procesor (YD1700BBAEBOX) | Extreme Digital
<CrazyLemon> oziroma MPC je bila višja
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Socket AM4 box procesor (YD1700BBAEBOX) »»» Široka ponudba ✓✓✓ Dobre cene ✓✓✓ Extreme Digital »»» edigital.si
<CrazyLemon> upd trenutno ja :)
<upd> am ja počakam da bo okol 200
<CrazyLemon> 1 × AMD procesor Ryzen 5 1600 (YD1600BBAEBOX)
<CrazyLemon> 239,70 €
<CrazyLemon> 196,48 € brez DDV+
<CrazyLemon> tole je bilo za 1600 junija :)
<upd> a gre gor
<CrazyLemon> kaj gre gor?
<upd> cena
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi šla gor če je old hw :)
<upd> ja
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je 50€ bl poceni
<upd> mislem za ta k jaz hočem bo dost povpraševanje ane
<upd> tud če bo ryzen 2, ker je bolš k intel
<upd> dokler ne bo dal intel nekaj ven
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo težave s steamom?
<lynxlynx> reactom
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tist ukaz da pokaže FPSjev v source engineu?
<CrazyLemon> Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x420000b (INSURGENCY)
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-16
<b4d> hi
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<lynxlynx> jutro
<zdobbie> P E T E K
<msev-> đe si lutko
<msev-> lynxlynx, zj nas bojo zbiral za AO Radolca :D
<lynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynx> a je previsok vpis, al zakaj izbiral?
<msev-> preveč nas je ja
<msev-> pravjo da lahko sam 15 kvalitetno strenirajo
<msev-> nas je pa pomoje ene 25
<msev-> eni starci so tut, k jih lansklet niso sprejel...mo vidl a jih bojo spet skenslal reveže :D
<zdobbie> AO?
<msev-> alpinistični odsek
<lynxlynx> mladi imajo vedno prednost, ker ao ponavadi hoče maksimizirat število nadaljevalcev
<msev-> js sm že mal on the old side :D
<metalcamp> msev-: 'js sm že mal on the old side' sodeč po logih na tem kanalu se marsikdo s tem ne bi strinjal :>
<zdobbie> ma razganja tega tipa ko da je 16 star
<msev-> mlada duša v starem telesu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/116291-amd-ryzen-7-2700x-ryzen-5-2600x-spotted-retail-listings/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X and Ryzen 5 2600X spotted in retail listings - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Amazon Germany, TigerDirect and others accidentally listed these CPUs rather early.
<CrazyLemon> woohoo.. samo 12dni od naročila na gearbest do dostave
<CrazyLemon> must be some kind of a record
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-17
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtiTm2dKLgU
<Lurker69> [ Post Tension Failure Florida Bridge Collapse | Engineering EXPLAINED! - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<jabuk> Post Tension Failure Florida Bridge Collapse | Engineering EXPLAINED! - YouTube
<jabuk> THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTELLIGENT ANALYSIS and WILD-ASS THEORIES! I ran a test to see why the post tension rod was sticking out of the rubble. There was a probl...
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-gaming-mouse/
<jabuk> The Best Gaming Mouse: Reviews by Wirecutter | A New York Times Company
<jabuk> We tested 12 gaming mice and had four panelists log over 50 hours of Overwatch with the finalists. The Razer DeathAdder Elite is the best one for most people.
<slax0r> monitor rabim
<slax0r> nek 27"
<slax0r> tam max 300eur
<slax0r> recommendations?
<CrazyLemon> g-sync? freesync? nosync?
<sasa84> nosync
<sasa84> oj slax0r
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> pf,ništa
<CrazyLemon> oj ništa
<sasa84> :/
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: fuck-me-if-I-know-sync
<slax0r> sup sasa84
<slax0r> vazno mi je da ma kot gledljivosti ali kakorkoli ze dokaj spodoben
<slax0r> ne pa da se premaknem 5cm iz idealnega kota pa se ze mucim
<CrazyLemon> slax0r fhd | qhd ?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..en kup samsungovih monitorjev imaš za to ceno
<CrazyLemon> tudi curved
<CrazyLemon> če pa želiš qhd pa mi pade na pamet sam en lenovo :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšno pisarniško miško mi predlagaš? ;)
<sasa84> wirelesss
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 karkoli od logitecha :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a se splača met na laptop prklopljeno mehansko tipkovnco?
<sasa84> al je to tko k na bicklu met 2 dodatna koleščka?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem ..boš mogla prašat te mehaničarje.. js ne vidim smisla v dveh tipkovnicah :)
<sasa84> thank you ...maš aprišijeted!
<sasa84> mač
<sasa84> zdobbie, lep nick... cHawkQZREMH
<upd> sasa84, jo
<sasa84> elow upd
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> ne met wireless misk sasa84
<upd> a zna kdo simulirat sonce v blender
<idioterna> a kot light source?
<CrazyLemon> light: 100%;
<upd> ja rabim senco sonca čez leto glede na objekt
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/855y7m/11_different_brands_of_aa_batteries_tested_in/
<jabuk> 11 different brands of AA batteries, tested in identical flashlights. [OC] : dataisbeautiful
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: koliko prek budgeta moram it za qhd?
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-18
<sasa84> jutro miške ;)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 30-40€ odvisno kje kupiš
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r smth like lenovo 61AFGAT1EU
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6273.40, low: 6149.42, high: 6781.06, bid: 6273.41, ask: 6284.82
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 419.432199975 (0.0671576 BTC)
<speed-> CrazyLemon 27" qhd ti bo scalal
<speed-> na 100 bi bilo meni premajhno vse
<speed-> 32" qhd je za 100% scale perfect
<upd> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd CRASH
<jabuk> Bitstamp BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom
<jabuk> Real-Time Bitstamp BTC/USD Market Charts.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6031.47, low: 5935.81, high: 6583.50, bid: 6035.26, ask: 6040.00
<CrazyLemon> kak crash..same shit as before
<speed-> se 50%
<speed-> pa smo tam
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> 1. Do not update this BIOS if you're currently using windows7
<CrazyLemon> 2. This BIOS doesn't support Windows7.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> whoa
<lynxlynx> planned obsolesence
<dz0ny> 🤳
<dz0ny> 👹
<CrazyLemon> 👆
<CrazyLemon> 💩
<dz0ny> 🌵
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-11
<napsy> niso rekl da bo sam en micken dezeval
<napsy> prejle pa se je tut zabliskal neki
<idioterna> hm pa res
<idioterna> morm s kolesom u mest
<LurkBaRu69> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/761822/spliff-roller-job-brighton-hemp-earth-dispensary-britain?fbclid=IwAR3Naulc_exss9yQkflhsvuA4y1iCBKkeTJruv691iI9GKGNPc9YcAbMs8A
<LurkBaRu69> ja tule pr celju mal Å¡kropi zele
<linkdoggo> ^ Britain's first spliff roller job advertised in Brighton for £10 an hour | Daily Star https://tinyurl.com/y2hly3hk ^
<speed-> napsy, prinas ni nic :D
<speed-> stari mi je tako silo naredo, dez bo gas moreva iti neko zemlo z prikolice zmetat
<speed-> zdaj pa drek
<slax0r> nazaj jo zmeci na prikolico
<speed-> haha
<speed-> :D
<speed-> traktorska prikolica pubec
<speed-> :D
<speed-> drekava, da ne kipa
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
<CrazyLemon> b4d ffs
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-12
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
<dddd> herro
<dddd> l
<dddd> ll
<dddd> l
<Guest1662> hi
<Guest1662> goodbye
<CrazyLemon> and the 2019 darwin's award goes to..
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/slovenija/da-bi-dobili-denar-si-je-21-letnica-namerno-odzagala-roko-492404
<linkdoggo> ^ Da bi dobili denar, si je 21-letnica namerno odžagala roko - siol.net https://tinyurl.com/y58crl9v ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na ... pa ji je denar ušel z rok :\
<CrazyLemon> nice pun sasa84 ..nice pun
<slax0r> hja.. ceprav jim zavarovalniska goljufija ni uspela, pa ne moremo reci da se niso dobro odrezali
<CrazyLemon> oh no he didnt
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-13
<LurkBaRu69> ah vici o rokah?
<LurkBaRu69> en je da je besedna zveza "prositi dekle za roko" dobila nov pomen
<napsy> lp
<speed-> hai
 * CrazyLemon mal brska po guglu in wp-content/uploads
<CrazyLemon> ce so vidni 'predracuni' kjer so osebni podatki gor.. verjetno to ni najboljše ane?
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-14
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> zz
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 o/
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-15
<slax0r> jutro
<tadej> cer
<CrazyLemon> hmm a kdo ve kako se ponastavi mouse dpi sh1te?
<CrazyLemon> i did a stupid thing and my cursor is flying around like crazy
<CrazyLemon> nvm..dconf to the rescue
<CrazyLemon> lol matthai
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t741761
<linkdoggo> ^ Transparentna Slovenija #2: Razkriti tekači Istrskega maratona @ Slo-Tech ^
<CrazyLemon> sm jih obvestil cca. 2 uri pred objavo članka :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-16
<sasa84> mijau
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kako kej
<sasa84> bo bo idioterna
<sasa84> ti? si ok?7
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> ne prevec :)
<sasa84> daj poveeeeej, siii okkkkkk #janplestenjak
<sasa84> kaj te muči?
<sasa84> *teta justi svetuje*
<idioterna> prevec fino se mam, pa se mi zdi da si tega nism z nicemer zasluzu
<sasa84> super ... to pomeni, da si hvaležen za vse skupej
<idioterna> o ja
<zdobbie> God moves in mysterious ways
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/celestelabedz/status/1106634895659405312
<linkdoggo> ^ Celeste Labedz on Twitter: "Found the best title among a free book pile. Note the embossed (but not inked) bonus word.… " https://tinyurl.com/yybozxo3 ^
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> oo zdobbie helou ;)
<zdobbie> hoi
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-17
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/kulinarika/studija-hiphop-je-za-zorenje-sira-boljsi-kot-mozart/482862
<linkdoggo> ^ Študija: Hiphop je za zorenje sira boljši kot Mozart - RTVSLO.si https://tinyurl.com/y5h3zl4d ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa komentar spodej "24/7 pol leta en komad...ma da splesniš in se sesiriš, nima veze kaj je"
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-09
<CrazyLemon> a kupuje kdo prek revoluta delnice ?
<idioterna> ne se
<idioterna> pocas se bo splacal al kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> koronavirus je priložnost se mi zdi ja :)
<CrazyLemon> predvsem amd me zanima..nimam pa revoluta pa me zanima samo zaradi nakupa delnic..ker je baje dokaj preprosto
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ESrKi66WkAEw49f?format=jpg&name=large
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-10
<tadej> brdan
<CrazyLemon> You see them everywhere: those little "F" buttons from Facebook. Sure, they let you share things quickly to your profile.
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj mozilla posilja maile?
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-12
<zdobbie> tfc
<idioterna> ka bos ti
<slax0r> I cough in your general direction
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-13
<slax0r> kako kaj obcutite vpliv "omejitev" na vasih firmah?
<CrazyLemon> omejitev?
<idioterna> - || -
<zdobbie> ->|     |<-
<CrazyLemon> edini vpliv ki ga čutim je serijsko posiljevanje z razkužili :P
<zdobbie> to so resnicne zrtve tega sranja https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/giro-ditalia-postponed-due-to-coronavirus-pandemic/
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..revolut - nakup delnic..yay or nay?
<zdobbie> nyay
<CrazyLemon> zresni se fant!
<zdobbie> pocak se par tednov, da se amerika vsuje
<zdobbie> pa potem ksne ETFe kup, al pa ksno drugo razprseno opcijo
<CrazyLemon> za to zihr rabiš brokerja
<zdobbie> find brokers not breakers
<zdobbie> pejt potem v sklade
<zdobbie> lahko si pa sam svoj broker in gres kupt kripto
<CrazyLemon> zato pa sprašujem za revolut..tam ni brokerja
<CrazyLemon> kripto je tempting ja..sam..tis still crypto tko da notnx
<zdobbie> ampak s kriptom loh prek eligme kupujes
<zdobbie> !!
<zdobbie> placujes, no
<zdobbie> ne vem, lej
<zdobbie> loh das pa men sredstva, pa najdem dabest resitev
<CrazyLemon> ti bi fse porabu za bicikl
<zdobbie> mam nove kotace!
<zdobbie> ze en mesec!
<zdobbie> tubeless plasc!
<zdobbie> se nisem sprobu
<CrazyLemon> ojej
<CrazyLemon> kaj si kupu
<CrazyLemon> pokazi
<zdobbie> mavic ksyrium
<CrazyLemon> elite?
<zdobbie> not anymore
<CrazyLemon> link us
<CrazyLemon> ksyrium je en kup modelov
<zdobbie> https://shop.mavic.com/en-nl/ksyrium-ust-rr1181.html#1028=3283
<idioterna> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/573622896765698050/687965859016212520/VID-20200312-WA0008.mp4
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tko no..they look.. ok :D
<CrazyLemon> od tebe bi pričakoval nekaj bl flashy.. varianta zipp 404
<zdobbie> HA
<zdobbie> nisem se karbona mel v kotacih, in ga ne rabim
<zdobbie> pa srecno
<slax0r> ow shit! tis exploded :D
<slax0r> omejitev.. mislil sem ukrepi, a delate od doma
<slax0r> odpuscanja? znizevanje plac? zaprtje firm?
<CrazyLemon> nope, nope, nope, not yet
<idioterna> kolesarjenja se niso omejil
<idioterna> tko da se zame ni nic spremenilo
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-15
<CrazyLemon> T-30 minutes until today’s launch of Starlink at 9:22 a.m. EDT, 13:22 UTC. Webcast will go live ~15 minutes before liftoff → spacex.com/webcast
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVuS4IS2Kvs
<CrazyLemon> 50ds
<CrazyLemon> 50d
<CrazyLemon> motherfucking keyboard
<CrazyLemon> 35s
<CrazyLemon> abort
<idioterna> mhm
